# Chimp Challenge 2011 is over!



## zodac

Prize thread

CC Summary
















-Thank you to Lutro0 for the logo-

> Live Stats and Interteam Chat *<*

It's not too late to join! Go to this thread to sign up!:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993930-official-2011-chimp-challenge-signup.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13430375*
> An update for those of you wondering what happened to the stats.
> 
> The captains had previously known of the link between HWC and NCIX (they competed as one team last year). However, it was accepted that the influence of the NCIX Folders wouldn't majorly impact the standings (as they produced a minority of the points last year).
> 
> However, after discussing a fair resolution, chriskwarren and FiXT from HWC have agrred to add a 30% increase on the number of points required per CP for HWC. We all feel this bring the competitiveness back to the CC, while not swinging the balance so far that HWC take too big a deduction.
> 
> So, as I've been saying for the past few days, we're still in this.


~I've been hearing about the Chimp Challenge - what is it?
The Chimp Challenge is a [email protected] contest between 9 of the major Folding teams. It is run over 10 days, and the team with the most "Chimp Points" at the end will be crowned the Chimp Champ. The victorious team gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey as the prize. Tales have been told of untold wealth and fame that comes with this. The victorious team is allowed to display in any honorary fashion the jaded monkey, the losing teams are forbidden to display it.

We all Fold using the same username for this event, so take a look below for the info you'll need.









~When is it?
The competition officially begins on the 5th of May (Thursday), and will run for 10 days (until Sunday the 15th of May). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (7pm UTC).
*Countdown*
*NOTE:* For -bigadv Folders, you may wish to switch your clients to OCNChimpin around the 3rd of May, so the WUs start dropping for OCNChimpin as the Chimp Challenge starts.

~How does it work?
In the past, the teams raced to 20mil points. But this year the captains have decided to change the format, and level the playing field a bit. The total points of each team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011. One-tenth of a per cent (0.1%) of the team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one Chimp Point.
The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.

Also, remember that we Fold for the research, *not* for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.

~Who is involved?

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdGhQN1RzZEYta2MzbFptNldEbEhic3c&w=48&h=300]Chimp Challenge 2011 Info[/URL]

~How do I join?
If you just want to join the cause:
Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
Team: *37726*
Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2* (bonus enabled)

How to change your username

If you'd like to be included in prize drawings and a sig badge, take a look at the thread below; it covers everything you need to know.

*SIGN UP HERE!*

If you still have any questions, PM myself or LiLChris.

~Why should I Fold?
[email protected] is involved in trying to understand the folding/mis-folding of proteins in the human body, which is the cause of many diseases (Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Huntington's, and many forms of Cancer). While the Project won't find a cure for any of diseases, its research will benefit other researchers across the world, in the form of peer reviewed, published papers. One of the more significant achievements was simulating protein folding on a millisecond timescale.

One of our own is currently suffering, and we want to show that we support Syrillian, as a community. You might not agree or accept the merits of [email protected], but most of us do, and we believe it will help lessen the pain cause to people like Syr.









There are also other reasons to join in. Competition is always fun, and we've got 8 other teams to compete with. Plus, we _do_ have prizes.









~Prizes?

*-OCN prizes*
• $2,500 in PayPal prizes (distribution to be decided) - donated by *admin*
• 2x lifetime overclocked accounts - donated by *admin*
• 2x Yubikeys (with 1 year LastPass access) - donated by *admin*
• 2x OCN-branded Ducky mechanical keyboards - donated by *admin*
• 5x OCN hoodies - donated by *admin*

*-PayPal*
• $25 PayPal - donated by Lord Xeb
• 2x $25 PayPal - donated by Bastiaan_NL
• $100 PayPal - donated by Miki

*-Games*
• 2x Mafia II (Steam) - donated by fishman78
• Just Cause II (Steam) - donated by fishman78
• Portal (Steam) - donated by MeeMoo220
• Portal (Steam) - donated by omega17
• Portal (Steam) - donated by Zagael
• Mass Effect 2 (EA download manager) - donated by a2hopper
• Metro 2033 (Steam) - donated by Lampen
• 2x Defense Grid: The Awakening (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Mafia II (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Portal (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Dues Ex (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Metro 2033 (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Mirror's Edge (Retail) - donated by KOBALT
• GTA IV (Retail) - donated by KOBALT
• Portal (Steam) - donated by CarlosSpiceyWeiner
• 2x Humble Frozenbyte Bundle - donated by LiLChris
• Total War: Shogun 2 (Steam) - donated by Hydraulic
• Portal 2 (Steam) - donated by compuman145
• 1x Steam game of any choice - donated by compuman145
• Half-Life 2 and EP1 (Steam) - donated by Ascii Aficionado
• Civilisation V (Steam) - donated by wupah
• Counter-Strike: Source (Steam) - donated by asabaraba
• Red Alert 3 (Sealed limited edition) - donated by RaBidRaBit
• Defense Grid: The Awakening and S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernoby (Steam) - donated by SniperXX
• Amnesia (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• Audiosurf (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• Cogs (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• Defense Grid (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• Rush (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• Sanctum (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• Super Meat Boy (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• The Ball (Steam) - donated by Black Magix
• 2x Portal (Steam) - donated by shnur

*-Hardware*
• 7900GS - donated by werds
• Antec 902 - donated by compuman145
• Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium Fatality PCI-E - donated by dkim1359
• 2x 8800GTSs - donated by eclipseaudio4
• ATi 4650 - donated by Hobiecat
• 360 Rad - donated by slickwilly
• 8GB Corsair CM2X2048 DDR2 - donated by tunapiano
• Zotac 8800GTS 512MB - tunapiano
• Custom case feet - donated by FannBlade
• 10 custom overclock.net and [email protected] fan grills - donated by www.ftwpc.com
• Lian Li 8FI-R - donated by Coopa88

*-Misc*
• 3DMark 11 - donated by fishman78
• 2x $25 Gift Cards to FTWPC - donated by www.ftwpc.com
• 2x 3DMark 11 - donated by CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]

Thank you to all donors so far.









~Spread the Word!:
Support OCNChimpin by changing your avatar to one of the official avatars:






































And a sig link, of course.























*Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*


















PHP:


[IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG][B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/993932/"]Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World[/URL][/B] [IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG]




PHP:


[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/993932/"][B]Chimp Challenge 5th-15th May 2011[/B][/URL]


----------



## zodac

~Quick Set Up for new Folders

Download FAH GPU Tracker and install:
1. Extract and run FAH GPU Tracker V2.exe.
2. Go to Setup -> Configure.
3. Choose your clients, then enter the info below in the "Tracker Settings" tab.
4. Press apply, and hit the start buttons on the desired clients to begin folding.

Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
Team: *37726*
Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2* (bonus enabled))

*During the* CC, when a WU has reached 50%+ completion, take a screenshot of the Tracker window (example below), your OCN name in Notepad, and the time. Email this screenshot to [email protected]. Again, *only one WU is required*.


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## Lutro0




----------



## n1helix

Let's do it!


----------



## nagle3092

Alright, at least my 570 will be back by then.


----------



## Faster_is_better




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Lets rock and roll!


----------



## HobieCat

Code for the sig link?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13176808*
> Code for the sig link?





PHP:


[IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG][B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993932-official-2011-chimp-challenge-thread.html]Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World[/URL][/B] [IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG]


----------



## HobieCat

Thank you


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13176888*
> Thank you


No problem!


----------



## rmp459

I love the rule changes. Cant Wait.

Im terrified that I might buy another 2600K for this. I was hoping to wait til BD to decide.


----------



## hli53194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13175333*
> *NOTE:* For -bigadv Folders, you may wish to switch your clients to OCNChimpin around the 3rd of May, so the WUs start dropping for OCNChimpin as the Chimp Challenge starts.
> 
> Also, remember that we Fold for the research, *not* for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.


Umm, whats with the paradox?


----------



## Mikezilla

WUT WUT... in the butt.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;13176924*
> I love the rule changes. Cant Wait.
> 
> *Im terrified that I might buy another 2600K for this.* I was hoping to wait til BD to decide.


You might need to.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hli53194;13177335*
> Umm, whats with the paradox?


Not a paradox... if you're a -bigadv Folder, you only drop a WU every 2 days (at best)... just pay attention when swapping your name over so the first WU you could drop in the CC time is under OCNChimpin's name.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13177356*
> WUT WUT... in the butt.


----------



## Mikezilla

So uh, do we have to screenshot for credit and entry for prizes?


----------



## HobieCat

Yup


----------



## zodac

Ok, for those of you who will be around just before/during the CC, the second post has a quick set up for new Folders. Link people to that if you need to get people started quickly.


----------



## Lampen

Really need to draw in as many people as possible for this. Should go get the BOINC people to switch over for the CC and we'll repay the favor in kind following it's conclusion


----------



## zodac

BOINC actually have their own challenge during these dates.








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-boinc-team/993256-boinc-pentathlon-2011-a.html


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Cant wait for the CC









Also as usual, a short link











PHP:


[IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG][B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993932-official-2011-chimp-challenge-thread.html]Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World[/URL][/B] [IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG]




PHP:


[IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG][B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/993932/"]Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World[/URL][/B] [IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG]









*Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*









And an even shorter one:



PHP:


[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/993932/"][B]Chimp Challenge 5th-15th May 2011[/B][/URL]

*Chimp Challenge 5th-15th May 2011*


----------



## Zackcy

Who is OCNchimpin........


----------



## zodac

Our mascot!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13177751*
> Who is OCNchimpin........


Joe


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

Woooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Darkknight512

I am in, I do like how they are leveling the playing field, last year it was OCN vs EVGA. Then there was everyone else.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

This is going to be fun.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13177935*
> I am in, I do like how they are leveling the playing field last year it was OCN vs EVGA and everyone else.


This year it'll be OCN vs everyone else instead.


----------



## Citra

Ready to kick some butt!


----------



## *the_beast*

Alright my 1st CC!! Lets do this


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13177727*
> BOINC actually have their own challenge during these dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-boinc-team/993256-boinc-pentathlon-2011-a.html


It's a conspiracy to divide OCN between BOINC and [email protected]


----------



## zodac

Yes... the _entire_ German SETI team was formed just to stop us winning the CC this year.

It's perfectly plausible.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13178576*
> Yes... the _entire_ German SETI team was formed just to stop us winning the CC this year.
> 
> It's perfectly plausible.


I was being ironic...

Why do you have to be like...you...


----------



## zodac

Another prize added to the OP.


----------



## EfemaN

Hmm... I wonder if my brother would mind if I folded at his place... I'll unfortunately be at his place for 3 weeks starting the 6th...


----------



## zodac

We can pay him with cookies.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

hope I have a C2Q in time for this
but I already get 23k on my rig


----------



## steamboat

count me in


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13178805*
> Another prize added to the OP.


Always happy to support the team. Lets reclaim our title from two years ago!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13178911*
> Always happy to support the team. Lets reclaim our title from two years ago!


I am prepared.


----------



## Taylorsci

Can we start before hand so we will have bonus points on the -bigadv?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lets hope the rest of OCN is prepared too, and evga isnt


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;13178966*
> Can we start before hand so we will have bonus points on the -bigadv?


The passkey listed above has already qualified for bonuses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13178967*
> Lets hope the rest of OCN is prepared too, and evga isnt


I dunno... I don't think Evga will be the biggest threat (unless they get all of their Folders to switch over).


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13178981*
> The passkey listed above has already qualified for bonuses.
> 
> I dunno... I don't think Evga will be the biggest threat (unless they get all of their Folders to switch over).


Oh, duh. I feel stupid, thanks.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

When do we have to email the screenshot?


----------



## zodac

When you have any WU over 50% complete *during* the CC.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13179057*
> When do we have to email the screenshot?


When it starts. And your WU is more than 50% complete.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

ohh boy i just got hold of an i7 920 clocked at 4.2 with ht on and 2x216 gtx 260s

along with my sig rig

hopefully i can get everything ready to go and setup for the CC


----------



## steamboat

as i was loading this into photobucket they got me with a flash mine








can't wait til they fix that bug

missed the "during CC part"
i'll upload another when we start!


----------



## superhead91

I got the GPU working, but I don't know if the smp part is working... there's a project number and some points but it's been sitting on 0% for like 10 minutes... first time folder here


----------



## Couch Potato

Do I install a second client for cpu folding and use the OCNChimpin passkey?
Do I do the same thing for GPU folding?
OR
Do I change the passkey of my current client?
How do I switch to Chimpin folding?


----------



## [March]




----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I got the GPU working, but I don't know if the smp part is working... there's a project number and some points but it's been sitting on 0% for like 10 minutes... first time folder here


That's expected, it takes a while to go up a percentage. You probably know that by now though


----------



## mike44njdevils

LOL, the best part of the year, where you actually have to pay attention to a posters' name


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


LOL, the best part of the year, where you actually have to pay attention to a posters' name










ya
but I'll keep my avatar


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Couch Potato*


Do I install a second client for cpu folding and use the OCNChimpin passkey?
Do I do the same thing for GPU folding?
OR
Do I change the passkey of my current client?
How do I switch to Chimpin folding?


Same client, just change the username to OCNChimpin and use the passkey in the OP.

Do not change yet of course, wait till the event starts unless you are folding bigadv then make sure to switch it earlier.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


ya
but I'll keep my avatar


----------



## drew630

If we're using the new client can we just take a screen shot of that?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


If we're using the new client can we just take a screen shot of that?


Yea you can, the example is somewhere in the threads Z made...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

In as usual...

I presume that posting the passkey is the new method - as I remember that it used to go out via PM to avoid any potential attempts to break WUs to reduce the pass rate.....


----------



## K3VL4R

I posted this somewhere else but it got buried pretty quick with the frequent posts.

I made up a Chimpin Avatar if you want to use it.










Larger, if you want it to modify or change. I did not spend too much time on it because we loose a lot of detail when shrinking it anyway.


----------



## Markeh

I'm going to try and get back into folding early. But I do too much gaming in the day for it to be effective


----------



## Boyboyd

EVGA's awesome name almost makes me want to join them, almost.
Quote:


> The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.


Are the "chimp points" whole numbers? Or at the end if we have 999,999 out of 1,000,000 do we get .99 of a chimp point?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Couch Potato;13181237*
> Do I install a second client for cpu folding and use the OCNChimpin passkey?
> Do I do the same thing for GPU folding?
> OR
> Do I change the passkey of my current client?
> How do I switch to Chimpin folding?


Change the username/passkey of your current clients (fastest way). I'll add a couple of links for that soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew630;13184768*
> If we're using the new client can we just take a screen shot of that?


Examples of screenshots in the spoilers here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993930-official-2011-chimp-challenge-signup.html#post13175312
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3VL4R;13185534*
> I posted this somewhere else but it got buried pretty quick with the frequent posts.
> 
> I made up a Chimpin Avatar if you want to use it.


I'm afraid we did have a thread up for some times where people could post their avatars, and the best ones were voted on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13186199*
> Are the "chimp points" whole numbers? Or at the end if we have 999,999 out of 1,000,000 do we get .99 of a chimp point?


Two decimal places.


----------



## Boyboyd

Schweet.

What happens to the team comp. during this time?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13184395*


nothing stopping you from moding my avatar for the Chimp Challenge


----------



## zodac

It's not running through May. Give people a chance to rest; a few have been running since the beginning (last September).


----------



## metro

If we are signed up for the foldathon reminders, will we get a CC reminder pm'd?


----------



## zodac

Probably.









Though odds are I'll PM everyone about it whether they want a reminder or not. I could probably give out 1000 reminders before anyone reacted to the reports...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Z, you didnt fix the second link yet








Turn the [/b] and [/size] around


----------



## zodac

Bah, I thought I did.


----------



## NFL

If I manage to get my rig built in time...I'm sooooo in


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13189118*
> Bah, I thought I did.


Not a big deal darlin'


----------



## col musstard

hmmm, I may have to participate in this one


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

My laptops will hate me.
My Wife and her computer will hate me.
My desktops won't mind.
My electric company will love me.

EDIT: If only I could fold on my droid....


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13184395*
> Same client, just change the username to OCNChimpin and use the passkey in the OP.
> 
> Do not change yet of course, wait till the event starts unless you are folding bigadv then make sure to switch it earlier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13187275*
> Change the username/passkey of your current clients (fastest way). I'll add a couple of links for that soon. ;


Thanks for making it easy.


----------



## rx7racer

Think I'm gonna pass this year and be sure to turn all my hardware off. Yea that sounds like a plan.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm afraid we did have a thread up for some times where people could post their avatars, and the best ones were voted on.










Thanks. I have not checked this section for a while so I missed that.


----------



## zodac

A few more prizes have been added to the list; 2x $25 PayPal, and a copy of Metro 2033 on Steam.

Thank you Bastiaan_NL and Lampen.


----------



## LiLChris

Might as well add these while your at it, since I am out the door.









-Defense Grid: The Awakening (2)
-Mafia 2
-Portal
-Dues Ex
-Metro 2033

All from cc_brandon!


----------



## Lampen

Wow that's a lotta games from one person lol.


----------



## zodac

Will do.


----------



## LiLChris

Add 2 HB packs from me as well actually.

I need to remember to buy them when I get to the other house.


----------



## zodac

Maybe you should buy them first, then I add them to the list.


----------



## LiLChris

Maybe I wont buy them since its not on the list, and have no reason to do so. 
Ever thought about that!









Or how about I edit it myself. >.<
Actually I g2g...


----------



## zodac

See? He does so little work around here, he forgets he can edit things himself.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Might as well add these while your at it, since I am out the door.









-Defense Grid: The Awakening (2)
-Mafia 2
-Portal
-Dues Ex
-Metro 2033

All from cc_brandon!










Also Z, you need to add "2x" in front of Defense Grid on the first page. At the moment you've got just one DG:TA listed.


----------



## LiLChris

See Z messes things up.


----------



## zodac

Technically, I'm still on the first page.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A few more prizes have been added to the list; 2x $25 PayPal, and a copy of Metro 2033 on Steam.

Thank you Bastiaan_NL and Lampen.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Technically, I'm still on the first page.










100 ppp


----------



## CravinR1

Last year everyone kept the passkeys hidden for fear of sabotage

......... also I didn't get my postbit due to being out of town during the cc

AND I have a GTX 260 core 216 on the way so I should make decent points

Q6600 @ 3.2
E6400 @ 3.2
GTX 260 216 @ ????
8800 GTS g80
8800 gts g92


----------



## LiLChris

Make sure you have logmein or tv installed and get on your phone or something just in case you leave town again.


----------



## CravinR1

I was staying at my dads place in somerset, didn't have tv/phone/internet... if not for my laptop + movies + iphone with internet I'd have died working there


----------



## LiLChris

No internet? I think I would go crazy...


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;13198075*
> I was staying at my dads place in somerset, didn't have tv/phone/internet... if not for my laptop + movies + iphone with internet I'd have died working there


cuz he spent his money on asian hookers..... understandable


----------



## CravinR1

No my dad's place is on Lake Cumberland, very very rural. He likes it cause its "peaceful"

I hate it


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;13198350*
> No my dad's place is on Lake Cumberland, very very rural. He likes it cause its "peaceful"
> 
> I hate it


I go camping numerous times throughout the year.... nothing like sitting in my folding chair surrounded by beer, puffin away, grilling and checking in on OCN on my mobile


----------



## CravinR1

If not for my iPhone i'd have shot someone, had my laptop with my external F3 with movies to watch


----------



## age_ruler1

Hello, 
I'm still not sure I get this.
How can I sing up? All I need to do it Fold on OCNchimp user name and I'm in allready? Or Do I need to Acctualy sing up?

Thanks!


----------



## zodac

The OP has a sign up link; go there and if you read it it'll explain.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Signed up and I will be configuring a separate client entirely for the OCN Chimpin event !

This is a massive and very important event. Lets get folding for all those suffering from diseases that hopefully Folding will help to find treatment or a cure for. My Heart goes out to people like Syrillian who is currently battling cancer.

This is also important for somebody like myself who has been diagnosed with Huntingtons Disease.

Lets get folding !


----------



## zodac




----------



## Lutro0




----------



## MacG32

delete


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32;13205994*
> I couldn't resist making a new avatar for this to help spread the word.


What's the point of having official ones then?


----------



## matroska

Hoping to get a X6 before the CC starts


----------



## 161029

I have a complaint about the avatar I'm using right now! The flame doesn't look natural. Make it the same font as the text to make it looks better! I don't have photoshop!


----------



## LiLChris

Added GTAIV & Mirrors Edge from KOBALT!








Just got them in the mail today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13207950*
> I have a complaint about the avatar I'm using right now! The flame doesn't look natural. Make it the same font as the text to make it looks better! I don't have photoshop!


Use GIMP.


----------



## zodac

Or PM Lutro0 and tell him to change it.









And another copy of Portal.


----------



## LiLChris

Since Z failed to add it when I asked...
2x HB packs by me!


----------



## zodac

Actually, I was waiting for a reply.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13208753*
> Actually, I was waiting for a reply.


----------



## werds

I just hope I can manage to get 3 rigs up and running in time for this within a short week! If so I will have an 875k, a i7 930, an i3 530, 2x gtx470's, 2x gtx 480's,and a gts 450 folding for the CC this year!


----------



## zodac

Very nice.


----------



## LiLChris

Can I donate cookies?








I will make them now so we can put it on the list then ship it after the CC.


----------



## zodac

Sure... I'll give you my address.

As per the rules, all edible prizes need to be routed through the CC captain.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13208824*
> Sure... I'll give you my address.
> 
> As per the rules, all edible prizes need to be routed through the CC captain.


...and the captain's secret forum lover.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13208824*
> Sure... I'll give you my address.
> 
> As per the rules, all edible prizes need to be routed through the CC captain.


Alright ill ship all the packages to you and then you can tell admin why the bill was 3x as much for shipping.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13208876*
> Also I know where you live. >.<


Normally you claim this *after* I give you my address.


----------



## LiLChris

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/953692-ocn-folding-home-team-takes-3-a.html









Guess it isn't your address so I shall post it all over the forum.


----------



## zodac

Go for it.


----------



## LiLChris

No you might enjoy the creepy stalkers.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13208976*
> No you might enjoy the creepy stalkers.


GIVE US OUR PRIZE FOR 3rd!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13208976*
> No you might enjoy the creepy stalkers.


Bluff called.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13208987*
> GIVE US OUR PRIZE FOR 3rd!


No. You're not allowed one.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13208987*
> GIVE US OUR PRIZE FOR 3rd!


Z is taking to long making the love bracelets we are sending out, so start yelling at *it*.


----------



## Mikezilla

zodac, make mine with love.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13208844*
> ...and the captain's secret forum lover.


I was not aware of this?!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209048*
> I was not aware of this?!


Back off buck-o!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm the only "Captain" on this forum


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209092*
> I'm the only "Captain" on this forum


Captain of ugly!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13209106*
> Captain of ugly!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209092*
> I'm the only "Captain" on this forum


Yes, you're "*C*aptain".

However, I am CC "*c*aptain".

You notice the difference? I highlighted them for you.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13209115*


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13209106*
> Captain of ugly!


ZING!


----------



## zodac

You can just _feel_ the love here, can't you?









I'mma go do stuff now..


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13209176*
> You can just _feel_ the love here, can't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'mma go do stuff now..


Like harass more people on OCN.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13209119*
> However, I am CC "*c*aptain".


Stop saying it like people care, they just want a badge and a chance to win a prize.








I bet my shoe can be a captain and all will follow it!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13209200*
> Stop saying it like people care, they just want a badge and a chance to win a prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet my shoe can be a captain and all will follow it!


What size shoe?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13209200*
> I bet my shoe can be a captain and all will follow it!


If the choice was you or your shoe, I bet they would.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13209214*
> What size shoe?


Not allowed to be said on the forum!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13209106*
> Captain of ugly!










ginger


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13209245*
> Not allowed to be said on the forum!


Then I can't follow it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209258*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginger


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Lounge was locked, not happy.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209318*
> Lounge was locked, not happy.


They're messing with us.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

is that 7900GS pci-e or agp


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

If its for folding, its not going work. Have a look at the pins on the bottom, a long pin thing = PCI-E. Short = AGP.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209373*
> If its for folding, its not going work. Have a look at the pins on the bottom, a long pin thing = PCI-E. Short = AGP.


pic's of it


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://twojepc.pl/html/pci_express_kontakt/agp-vs-pci_1.jpg


----------



## LiLChris

Too lazy to take pics, but its PCI-E but it isn't folding capable.
You need 8 series and up.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209444*
> http://twojepc.pl/html/pci_express_kontakt/agp-vs-pci_1.jpg


fail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13209478*
> Too lazy to take pics, but its PCI-E but it isn't folding capable.
> You need 8 series and up.











now if I win it, I'll have no use for it


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Fail? Wut?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13209515*
> Fail? Wut?


the 7900 up for a prize man


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


the 7900 up for a prize man










If that is the case all the games are fail since it hurts folding.








The 7900gs can become useful if you want to build a dedicated CPU folding rig...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but I'd still prefer some Folding-capable GPUs to be donated.

_*HINT HINT!*_


----------



## LiLChris

Go unsticky the other thread then bump it, you know the one asking for donations.


----------



## IXcrispyXI




----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;13210818*
> lol i should install my 7200gs see what that gets >.<


0, it can not fold...I covered this already.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but I'd still prefer some Folding-capable GPUs to be donated.

_*HINT HINT!*_


no can do here
all I have is a voodo2 that I can donate 
and I need that for driver development


----------



## IXcrispyXI

really? what would i expect from it?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


really? what would i expect from it?


it plays doom 3
a par of 12mb one's max it out (with the doom3 voodoo2 patch)

anyway I'm making a win7-x64 driver

3dfx cards can do a lot if the cane is made right 
manly need to be gl


----------



## metroidfreak

Let the Chimping soon begin


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lol at the random banter.


----------



## zodac

$100 through PayPal, and a copy of Total War: Shogun 2 through Steam have been donated by Miki and Hydraulic respectively.


----------



## Defoler

Nice.

Just for this challenge I'm going to fold on:
I7-980
I7-920
GTX 580 x 3
GTX 470
GTX 465
GTS 250 - I found it at my hardware pile, and need to install it in my htpc.

And I have a HD4830 ES which I don't have a computer with free space to put it in









I hope I win something to make that electric bill worth it.
Even a hug would be sufficient









I already mastered about 70K points in 2 days. Should be fun.
If all goes well, I should be able to push 90-100K per day.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13216039*
> $100 through PayPal, and a copy of Total War: Shogun 2 through Steam have been donated by Miki and Hydraulic respectively.


Is there a criteria on what hardware we have donate?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;13217027*
> Nice.
> 
> Just for this challenge I'm going to fold on:
> I7-980
> I7-920
> GTX 580 x 3
> GTX 470
> GTX 465
> GTS 250 - I found it at my hardware pile, and need to install it in my htpc.
> 
> And I have a HD4830 ES which I don't have a computer with free space to put it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I win something to make that electric bill worth it.
> Even a hug would be sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already mastered about 70K points in 2 days. Should be fun.
> If all goes well, I should be able to push 90-100K per day.


The 4830 would probably hurt SMP Folding more than you'd gain from it... only put it in a rig if you're not intending to do CPU Folding.

Also... I think Chris said he'd hug people if we won.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13217105*
> Is there a criteria on what hardware we have donate?


No, but the only suggestion is that it's something you'd like to get back as a prize too.


----------



## Citra

Ready to fold on the GT 430 and GTX 465.


----------



## XPD541

I'm in, but not with much. I have a GT240 that has no other obligations but to fold for the CC. Will mail screenshot when it gets to 50%.


----------



## zodac

I might even whip out the old Pent D for inspiration.


----------



## Nalty

cant do much with my gpu, but good luck to you guys


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I might even whip out the old Pent D for inspiration.










Do it!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I might even whip out the old Pent D for inspiration.










Sounds dirty.


----------



## zodac

Everything does when you have a sick, depraved mind.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Everything does when you have a sick, depraved mind.










True. Granted it has allowed me to fit in around OCN's [email protected] subforums.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Ill have to get my 9800 running tonight when I get off work. My 8800 doesnt give as much as my cpu loses.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey why was the Folding Lounge closed???


----------



## zodac

So you can bump a thread that actually promotes something.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hey why was the Folding Lounge closed???


Lock lounge -> force us to talk here -> keep thread up on the recent thread's/posts board -> garner more attention and participation from OCN community.

That's the theory at least.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Lock lounge -> force us to talk here -> keep thread up on the recent thread's/posts board -> garner more attention and participation from OCN community.

That's the theory at least.


It worked when I locked it yesterday.








Though I pointed them to the signup thread...


----------



## [March]

We need to *bump* this thread ?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So you can bump a thread that actually promotes something.











Zodac! I was about to poast in the Folder's Lounge saying I had joined the CC! You just became a victim of your own success. >.<


----------



## Lampen

Psh I think you two need to go hunt down people with good folding hardware and PM/bully them into joining the folding team. Much more effective.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Stop shutting down the lounge ..Please! 
If I sell my hot rod this weekend I may have the funds to update some folding cards. What is a good selection starting with the GTS450 cards upto GTX550ti.... Consider power consumption as well as $$$Price. Call it bang for the buck time. I don't want to pay a lot for the cards and more on current draw. Say 2 x GTS450 cards combined draw the same as 1 x GTX550ti power wise but both 450 cards put out more ppd's than the 550ti card alone. Help me cruch some numbers and I may be stepping u p with what I need.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Psh I think you two need to go hunt down people with good folding hardware and PM/bully them into joining the folding team. Much more effective.










That's what the FFG is for. Since I'm not available to harass people to my fullest potential, you guys should do it for me.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's what the FFG is for. Since I'm not available to harass people to my fullest potential, you guys should do it for me.










I assume you see us like this:










Suppose I could be bothered this weekend to message people.


----------



## sdla4ever

time to order my new GTS 450's for my rig

or maybe gtx 460s... Anyone think I could run 2 and a i7 on my HX650?


----------



## Mr.Pie

OMGOMG







D
OCNChimpin Time







:wheee

time to get my rig up for May


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


time to order my new GTS 450's for my rig

or maybe gtx 460s... Anyone think I could run 2 and a i7 on my HX650?


I think you'd be cutting it a bit close with 2 460s.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Psh I think you two need to go hunt down people with good folding hardware and PM/bully them into joining the folding team. Much more effective.










Tell them you will ban them from OCN if they don't? Good Idea!!!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


time to order my new GTS 450's for my rig

or maybe gtx 460s... Anyone think I could run 2 and a i7 on my HX650?


That would be really really close... I think 460's pull about 200 watts each.


----------



## zodac

Did Lampen leave?

Because I neglected to tell him I got in trouble for mass PMing when I was a normal member to promote Folding.


----------



## sdla4ever

Well i'll see if I can sell my HX650 and buy a HX750 or the such. I mean my HX650 is sleeved so maybe I can fetch a decent price.


----------



## Lampen

I'm still here. I can see the problem from *mass* PMing. Targeted PMing however... now that might yield better results with fewer reprisals.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


I'm still here. I can see the problem from *mass* PMing. Targeted PMing however... now that might yield better results with fewer reprisals.


What do you take me for?

It was mass targeted PMing on my part.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did Lampen leave?

Because I neglected to tell him I got in trouble for mass PMing when I was a normal member to promote Folding.










I got away with it during the forum war.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


I'm still here. I can see the problem from *mass* PMing. Targeted PMing however... now that might yield better results with fewer reprisals.


Go "target" all the guys with SR2's and 980x's


----------



## SS_Patrick

why are we in *this* thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I got away with it during the forum war.










Note; I did it as a normal member, not as the Folding Editor.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Go "target" all the guys with SR2's and 980x's










Do we have people with SR-2's? I've seen mentions here and there...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I got away with it during the forum war.










Hurry up and do it again for the CC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Note; I did it as a normal member, not as the Folding Editor.










So yeah maybe you got in trouble as a normal member, clearly that didn't matter much since now you're an editor lol. Also you two have the passive coercive force of the editor titles so make with the pressuring!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

why i getting huge wu's atm had to be during the foldathon too its been 1 after the other


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*









why i getting huge wu's atm had to be during the foldathon too its been 1 after the other


Wait the foldathon started?


----------



## xd_1771

Not a big folder as much due to Vancouver heat & power bills & needing my computer 24/7 for other priorities [such as this recent school project I've been entangled in], but I wanna see how OCN stacks up to other sites this year







as well as help with it. 10 days surely won't hurt, especially now that this year I crunch 6 cores 4Ghz at a cool 38C core/49 CPU load as well as a GTS 450 that also runs very cool









In for the cake and the bragging rights
as well as celebrating 1 year of SSD and hexa-core computing


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Do we have people with SR-2's? I've seen mentions here and there...










We supposedly do. I almost joined the club last week but my GF would not let me spend $1400 on 2 CPU's and a SR-2 lol

Whats the GTS 450 get while folding? 9k?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Do we have people with SR-2's? I've seen mentions here and there...










Yeah, we have more than you might think. I can name a handful off the top of my head, and I'm sure there's more than that.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


Wait the foldathon started?


yea the april 21-22nd


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


We supposedly do. I almost joined the club last week but my GF would not let me spend $1400 on 2 CPU's and a SR-2 lol

Whats the GTS 450 get while folding? 9k?


My old 450 pulled 11-16k depending on the WU


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


Wait the foldathon started?



















*Join the OCN April Foldathon - 20th-22nd April!*


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


My old 450 pulled 11-16k depending on the WU


In that case I will be ordering 2 of them this week while they still have a rebate.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


My old 450 pulled 11-16k depending on the WU


Are those values for an OCed GTS 450?


----------



## SS_Patrick

Going through some PM's

This one made me laugh a bit


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Are those values for an OCed GTS 450?


Yeah, because at stock I think they get ~7000-8000


----------



## Lampen

Wow that's rather polite and professional sounding for Z.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


So yeah maybe you got in trouble as a normal member, clearly that didn't matter much since now you're an editor lol.


I can be very convincing when I apologise; on of the key attributes of a good Editor, in fact.









Then I realised it was stupid and stopped apologising.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Wow that's rather polite and professional sounding for Z.


Very polite when talking to new Folders; I like this think we might be friends.

Then you all end up the same and I have no choice but to hate you all.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Are those values for an OCed GTS 450?


The 450's don't get that much with the current units maybe 8-9k (unless the 9xx WU's show back up)


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I can be very convincing when I apologise; on of the key attributes of a good Editor, in fact.









Then I realised it was stupid and stopped apologising.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Very polite when talking to new Folders; I like this think we might be friends.

Then you all end up the same and I have no choice but to hate you all.


Double post


----------



## zodac

And?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I can be very convincing when I apologise; on of the key attributes of a good Editor, in fact.









Then I realised it was stupid and stopped apologising.










Apparently spelling/grammar isn't a required attribute for an editor


----------



## zodac

Actually, it's not.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Are those values for an OCed GTS 450?


Yeah it was OCed to 950MHz core. It would get 10-11k on "regular" WUs and 15-16k on 9xx WUs


----------



## LiLChris

Z is annoying me so I blocked *it*!


----------



## zodac

And nothing of any value was lost...


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And nothing of any value was lost...


maybe a couple kb of bandwidth


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Z is annoying me so I blocked *it*!



















sooo mean!


----------



## zodac

Me or him?


----------



## Lampen

-Open Steam
-Add friend
-Type zodac
-Brian comes up
-Last online 71 days ago. lol


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Me or him?










him


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


-Open Steam
-Add friend
-Type zodac
-Brian comes up
-Last online 71 days ago. lol


zodac01









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


him


Meh, not really. He asked not to be disturbed.


----------



## Lampen

Gym in Spain's Basque region offers naked workouts

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13162118

Wiping down the equipment after you use it has a whole new meaning now. Think I'll leave this gym off my list when I need to find a new one lol.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Z is annoying me so I blocked *it*!












"It" lol... Yes. Very mean.

Send "It" to me! I'm on steam all day and almost all nite.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I got away with it during the forum war.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


"It" lol... Yes. Very mean.

Send "It" to me! I'm on steam all day and almost all nite.










add me! [email protected] I need more people to play BC2 with.


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## aznofazns

Hmmm... not sure if I like the modified points system. It seems like the lower output teams could just recruit a few more bigadv folders and wreck shop in terms of Chimp Points. But whatever, I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Hmmm... not sure if I like the modified points system. It seems like the lower output teams could just recruit a few more bigadv folders and wreck shop in terms of Chimp Points. But whatever, I'm curious to see how this goes.


Yea that is what I am afraid of.









EVGA isn't really our competition this time around...


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea that is what I am afraid of.









EVGA isn't really our competition this time around...


Yeah... in fact, I'm going to predict that EVGA will place in the lower half in the competition.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

bahahaha every1 should add lilchris on steam so he can post s/s's of blocking everyone i think i would break a record of blocking on steam


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Hmmm... not sure if I like the modified points system. It seems like the lower output teams could just recruit a few more bigadv folders and wreck shop in terms of Chimp Points. But whatever, I'm curious to see how this goes.


Yeah but it's really the only way to level the playing field. In the end it will come down to who can recruit as many new people as possible for the competition itself.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Hmmm... not sure if I like the modified points system. It seems like the lower output teams could just recruit a few more bigadv folders and wreck shop in terms of Chimp Points. But whatever, I'm curious to see how this goes.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea that is what I am afraid of.









EVGA isn't really our competition this time around...


These are the fears on our part, yes, but we definitely needed a new system.

We can tweak it next year if needs be, but I think if we can get 85%+ converstion in our own team, and then up our PPD a bit too, we should be able to compete.

Put it this way... We can *easily* get 11mil per day, which will be 10CPs a day. Evga will strugle to hit 22mil (10CPs for them), so they're nto a huge threat.

If we can get ourselves close to 13mil PPD, I think we can take it.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

noob question what is bigadv? and is it really worth doing them (if im able too)


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Yeah but it's really the only way to level the playing field. In the end it will come down to who can recruit as many new people as possible for the competition itself.


Yeah... but EVGA and OCN both need to recruit way more new folders than the other teams if we're to be competitive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


noob question what is bigadv? and is it really worth doing them (if im able too)


Bigadv is a large work unit that's designed for Phenom II X6 and i7 processors and up. They won't work on anything less than 6 cores. You should be good with just regular SMP on your i5 as well as the GPU3 client for your 560.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


noob question what is bigadv? and is it really worth doing them (if im able too)


They are larger WUs and it is only really worth it if you have a high clocked CPU with 8 or more threads


----------



## matroska

My GTS450 @ 925/1850 1.1V gets between 9 and 10k. Runs @66ÂºC with a 28ÂºC ambient temp.
_*Forgot who asked this...*_

You really need to drop the habbit of "moving" the Lounge...









Got crazy and ordered a 1090T that should arrive next week if all goes well. Now i think i might have to upgrade PSU... Stupid thing is I only gave it some thought after ordering the Thuban... Will have to smuggle a more powerfull one from the shop









Going to get some sleep, and will catch up tomorrow, hopefully at the Lounge









Good night all!


----------



## SS_Patrick

Yea I think I should goto bed


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


You really need to drop the habbit of "moving" the Lounge...










Ok.

The Lounge is hereby locked from now until the end of the CC, 15th of May.

Happy?


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok.

The Lounge is hereby locked from now until the end of the CC, 15th of May.

Happy?


Noooooooo


----------



## zodac

Should have stayed quiet then.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Should have stayed quiet then.










You said we need to *bump*.


----------



## zodac

Not by complaining.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not by complaining.


Bickering is ok though


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


Bickering is ok though


----------



## zodac

Bickering is all the fun.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*





















*Shakes Hed*

Ur sucha child.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bickering is all the fun.










All heil Lord Zodac!


----------



## justarealguy

Ok so this is the new lounge, right?

I'll tell the movers to put the couches right over there.


----------



## zodac

Already got one; no space left.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

How do I sign up? I guess I can switch teams for 10 days. My rig puts out about 95-100k. Will that help much?









Oh found this thread since zodac closed the lounge lol


----------



## zodac

Very much so.









There's a sign up link in the OP.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Already got one; no space left.


Oh, so you're the only one with a couch? We got HOSED, Davy!

Does this room seem ...smaller to any of u?


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

We need some windows. Too dark in here.


----------



## Lampen

Wow I've missed a lot apparently. So the lounge has been burned to the ground and we're stuck here now?


----------



## zodac

Yes.

Though "trapped" might be a better word.


----------



## Lampen

I really want an ice cream bar right now.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Signed up. I'll create a folder for my CC clients. Do I start folding for CC now? And take a screenshot so I get put on the list?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


I really want an ice cream bar right now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*


Signed up. I'll create a folder for my CC clients. Do I start folding for CC now? And take a screenshot so I get put on the list?


Not until the 5th.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

so for the chimp chall we need to change our name on the 5th?


----------



## zodac

A bit earlier so your WUs start dropping ASAP.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Wow I've missed a lot apparently. So the lounge has been burned to the ground and we're stuck here now?


Yeah and Zodac took the only couch.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












No! I need one like this!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Yeah and Zodac took the only couch.










I knew it!


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


so for the chimp chall we need to change our name on the 5th?


If you fold for another team and have all your info setup, I'd suggest what I'm doing. Just create another folder with all the GPU/CPU clients and enter the OCNchimp credidentials. This way when it's over, just delete the folder and go back to your original team/name.


----------



## zodac

Mmmm... almond Magnum....


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*


If you fold for another team and have all your info setup, I'd suggest what I'm doing. Just create another folder with all the GPU/CPU clients and enter the OCNchimp credidentials. This way when it's over, just delete the folder and go back to your original team/name.


well im folding for team 37726 (normal ocn) one so i should be fine?


----------



## Lampen

I ate so many of those last summer in Brussels. I never eat bars back in the states but they seem to be a general requirement for my overseas life.


----------



## zodac

Just switch your username to OCNChimpin a few hours beforehand.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

sweet ty zodac







btw where can i get that chimp chall sig?


----------



## [March]

We should have a Steam Group [OCN] [email protected]


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

I'm just creating another folder since I have mulitple clients and different name/team/passkey so I don't want to go back and do the config on all the clients again


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


sweet ty zodac







btw where can i get that chimp chall sig?


You'll find out when we win.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


We should have a Steam Group [OCN] [email protected]










Go make one.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go make one.










You should


----------



## zodac

Lazy.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lazy.


Chris should


----------



## zodac

Useless.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

no no no the 1 with sonic!


----------



## [March]




----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


no no no the 1 with sonic!


The code for it is in the OP of this thread (at the bottom)


----------



## Lutro0

-gives hobbiecat a noogie-


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


We should have a Steam Group [OCN] [email protected]










Agreed, although there are already an INSANE amount of OCN groups...

I just checked: 52 groups!
























GO OCN!!!


----------



## zodac

Someone link me to the OCN Folding group.


----------



## [March]

I can't activate BFBC2 key and I can't run the installer from DVD


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


-gives hobbiecat a noogie-










Ow, stop that


----------



## zodac

Are we bullying Canadians now?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


I can't activate BFBC2 key and I can't run the installer from DVD










Awww.









At least there is the universal fallback: TF2!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Someone link me to the OCN Folding group.


Not til you add me!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are we bullying Canadians now?










Look what you did Lutro0, you gave *it* ideas


----------



## zodac

Meh, lazy.

zodac01


----------



## [March]




----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are we bullying Canadians now?




















Canadians!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

subbed

once I get back on my sig rig when school is over on the 6th, I will try and do this, and it will be my first time folding.









Are you allowed to start late? or do you need to sign up before May 5th?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


Are you allowed to start late? or do you need to sign up before May 5th?


Sign up as soon as you can, but you can start late if you wish; it's a full 10 day event.


----------



## Lutro0

Oh gosh what did I start. =I


----------



## zodac

Steam chat is weird right now... soo many crazy people in the same place...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sign up as soon as you can, but you can start late if you wish; it's a full 10 day event.


Thanks! Signed up on the doc, I'll have to make it a 9 day event I guess...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Steam chat is weird right now... soo many crazy people in the same place...


And that's different than this thread how?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


And that's different than this thread how?










Faster.

And, if you're into it, swearing, and lewd comments from Chris.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Faster.

And, if you're into it, swearing, and lewd comments from Chris.


Hmmm, maybe I should get steam again. Now that I'm done school for the summer I really see no reason not to.


----------



## zodac

Ha, I'm glad no-one's online during the day, so it'll be empty. I'd get no study done if you guys were online at the same time as me.


----------



## nbmjhk6

I'll fold like I do now constantly but I wont be able to do much. maybe 50-60k on my 5850.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


I'll fold like I do now constantly but I wont be able to do much. maybe *50-60k* on my 5850.


----------



## HobieCat

It's for that reason, and gaming, that I got rid of steam in the first place. Steam + school is not a good combination


----------



## Dissentience

I believe he means total points over 10 days, not PPD


----------



## Citra

Where's my folding post bit?


----------



## zodac

I don't even play the games... I just get sucked into chat.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


I believe he means total points over 10 days, not PPD


yeah hence why I didnt say ppd lol can't believe zodac got confused like that


----------



## zodac

I only work in PPD.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Nvidia > ATI for folding


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I only work in PPD.










well around 5-6k ppd and maybe 7 when I get it to around 900-1000 on the core


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Wondering what I should change my avatar too... Too many choices


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


well around 5-6k ppd and maybe 7 when I get it to around 900-1000 on the core










Thank you.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I'm gonna sign up as I now see that my first mil will be done before the CC starts









Gonna have to take a break in the middle for my friend's birthday LAN though D:


----------



## IXcrispyXI




----------



## HobieCat

That doesn't seem right, are you folding on your 650? My 655k is doing just over 8000 PPD right now, so your 650 should be about the same.









Edit: Am I looking at that wrong? Is that your 650 that's giving you 235 PPD?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

u mean my 560







yea idk ive been gettin big wu's lately


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Well since this is the Temporary Lounge...

Just ordered an OCN lanyard


----------



## LiLChris

The lounge somehow moved to Steam chat.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


u mean my 560







yea idk ive been gettin big wu's lately










I was actually talking about your i5-650, but now that I'm paying more attention I can see that its a GPU3 WU, so it must be your GTX 560. With that WU you should be doing over 15K PPD, heck even my GTX 46o does 12K PPD on that WU. So something is definitely wrong if you're getting 235 PPD. I think the new client calculates PPD differently though, so give it a bit more time and see if it improves, but I still don't think it should be anywhere near low.

I was getting terrible PPD on my GPU's with the new client so I had to switch back to the older client.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


The lounge somehow moved to Steam chat.










Really? I was under the impression that Z told us to move here


----------



## Mr.Steve

So I'm moving tomorrow, might not have internet right away









BUT MY OWN GAMING CAFE!









I r excited


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


So I'm moving tomorrow, might not have internet right away









BUT MY OWN GAMING CAFE!









I r excited


CONGRATS! I get the keys to my new house tomorrow, too! I gotta get internet in it still. It's a toss up between ATT Uverse or Time Warner cable... I think I'm going with ATT. Buying a 60" Sharp Aquos 120Hz 1080p tv









THIS is my new PC room/ mancave.....

















How do I mount the monitor on that wall


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


CONGRATS! I get the keys to my new house tomorrow, too! I gotta get internet in it still. It's a toss up between ATT Uverse or Time Warner cable... I think I'm going with ATT. Buying a 60" Sharp Aquos 120Hz 1080p tv










Nice







you have to buy me one too though!

...Just found out, may have to even get Hydro hooked up...


----------



## XPD541

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *LiLChris*   The lounge somehow moved to Steam chat.







  
EPIC.

And this:









Also EPIC is this Anime/Dubstep vid:
  
 You Tube  



 
FOLD ON!! And if you have not already joined Chimp Challenge 2011,

DO IT NOW!!









EDIT: The Anime in that vid is "Cyber City Oedo 808"


----------



## AMD SLI guru

yoooooo


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


How do I mount the monitor on that wall










DUDE! NICE!









I'm thinking mad slanted couches aimed at the mad slanted ceiling!

oo oo and cup holders at a slight angle for mad slanted everything!

EDIT: Call it "Project: Mad Slanted Insanity"


----------



## [ocau]leroyxx

**Looks around**

Hey fellow folders, just thought I'd drop in and say gidday.

I'll just leave this here OCAU Smack Talk thread


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ocau]leroyxx;13226823*
> **Looks around**
> 
> Hey fellow folders, just thought I'd drop in and say gidday.
> 
> I'll just leave this here OCAU Smack Talk thread


Aussie invaders! Hello there and welcome to OCN. Obligatory Australian reference:










That's not a knife! This is a Knife!


----------



## [March]

Someone here can't count 16


----------



## superhead91

So, can we sign up for this now? Or do we have to wait till it's started and send in a screenshot? Because I did the little sign-up thing like a week ago and my name's still not on the list.


----------



## Lampen

Just checked super and you're on the list:

98 superhead91 New Folder

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdHp3UHEwMkcxZDhOSF9yS0hXN1hQVnc&w=25&h=600]Chimp Challenge 2011[/URL]


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13227332*
> Just checked super and you're on the list:
> 
> 98 superhead91 New Folder
> 
> Chimp Challenge 2011


I love "[" in my name









And Zodac should love "Z" in her name


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13227332*
> Just checked super and you're on the list:
> 
> 98 superhead91 New Folder


Oh... whoops... maybe I was looking at the wrong spreadsheet?








Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13227345*
> I love "[" in my name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Zodac should love "Z" in her name


I like my Z.... and my . of course


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ocau]leroyxx;13226823*
> **Looks around**
> 
> Hey fellow folders, just thought I'd drop in and say gidday.
> 
> I'll just leave this here OCAU Smack Talk thread


Australian monkey invaders!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13227206*
> Someone here can't count 16


Stupid GDocs... Excel works fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13227280*
> So, can we sign up for this now? Or do we have to wait till it's started and send in a screenshot? Because I did the little sign-up thing like a week ago and my name's still not on the list.


You're signed up alright, but you'll need to send the screenshot during the CC.


----------



## shnur

Woohoo I'm excited!


----------



## XPD541

Ur weird, zodac.









Im not even sure if it's a good weird or a..hmmm weird.

Just weird.


----------



## Lutro0

Its an ok weirdness if you can get over the initial weird feeling that *it* gives you.


----------



## zodac

Wut?


----------



## Lutro0

Just being..... Weird


----------



## zodac




----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13229054*


I was talking about myself


----------



## zodac

That's what the smiley was for.


----------



## Wishmaker

I don't have access to my sig rigs in that period. I will FOLD with my laptop!!!







Last year I had over 60.000 PPD with all my rigs


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13229075*
> that's what the smiley was for.


lol haha!


----------



## Enfluenza

im gonna miss the my little pony av i had


----------



## Aden Florian

Subbed.


----------



## xpfighter

just a little question : why a chimpanzee (monkey)....?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


just a little question : why a chimpanzee (monkey)....?


Cause it looks like Z.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Cause it looks like Z.










^^ This...


----------



## xpfighter

Another little question







. Can I use my PlayStation3 to fold for team as well. So far I've used my overclock.net user name and the OC Team Number (37726). Is this enough?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


just a little question : why a chimpanzee (monkey)....?


Tradition of the contest.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


Another little question







. Can I use my PlayStation3 to fold for team as well. So far I've used my overclock.net user name and the OC Team Number (37726). Is this enough?


Yup... though you'll want more soon.


----------



## xpfighter

Thanks 4 the info







.


----------



## robbo2

Been a while since I have folded! Will have to look into the guides here on OCN for setting up bigadv so I can help the OCAU team


----------



## zodac




----------



## *the_beast*

another Aussie spy


----------



## Evil_Star

this looks interesting except im a lil confused

in setup under tracker do i register with OCNChimpin or OCN and my name?

only bit that confused me + i am nuub to the forums and this contest type thingy majigger


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil_Star;13236318*
> this looks interesting except im a lil confused
> 
> in setup under tracker do i register with OCNChimpin or OCN and my name?
> 
> only bit that confused me + i am nuub to the forums and this contest type thingy majigger


Once the event starts (5th of May, though you can begin earlier), use the name OCNChimpin, and the passkey provided in the OP.









*EDIT:* Full explanation here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993932-official-2011-chimp-challenge-thread.html#post13175707


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13175707*
> ~Quick Set Up for new Folders
> 
> Download FAH GPU Tracker and install:
> 1. Extract and run FAH GPU Tracker V2.exe.
> 2. Go to Setup -> Configure.
> 3. Choose your clients, then enter the info below in the "Tracker Settings" tab.
> 4. Press apply, and hit the start buttons on the desired clients to begin folding.
> 
> Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
> Team: *37726*
> Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2* (bonus enabled))
> 
> *During the* CC, when a WU has reached 50%+ completion, take a screenshot of the Tracker window (example below), your OCN name in Notepad, and the time. Email this screenshot to [email protected].


I've followed this, but I'm stuck at step 3, choose your clients.







I have an Athlon II quad and a 5850, which one should I be folding with?


----------



## csm725

Is there a way to fold under two different usernames at once? If not, then I'm afraid I have too little points to participate and my hardware is too weak (Q9300 + 9600GT).


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13238005*
> Is there a way to fold under two different usernames at once? If not, then I'm afraid I have too little points to participate and my hardware is too weak (Q9300 + 9600GT).


I am folding with a 240GT because that's what I have that is not already plugging away for a specific cause. It does not really matter WHAT myou have to fold with in the CC, just that you do.

Erm, Right Z?

Z.... `


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13238005*
> Is there a way to fold under two different usernames at once? If not, then I'm afraid I have too little points to participate and my hardware is too weak (Q9300 + 9600GT).


Your Q9300 and 9600GT are definitely worth folding on! Run the SMP client on your CPU and the GPU client for your 9600GT. Use the same username for all your clients. Expect to see roughly 10k PPD total.

And what about your sig rig? It would be awesome for folding as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;13238002*
> I've followed this, but I'm stuck at step 3, choose your clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Athlon II quad and a 5850, which one should I be folding with?


You want to be folding SMP on your Athlon II X4. It's not worth it to fold on AMD cards at the moment because 1) they have poor PPD compared to Nvidia and 2) they decrease your CPU's PPD by a lot.


----------



## Uantyv

Am i doing it right? :O


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uantyv;13239619*
> Am i doing it right? :O


Yep, but not now


----------



## Lampen

Need more people!


----------



## 56Killer

Couple of questions. Is it normal for my GPU usage to go to 100% then drop then go up again and keep doing this while folding? Also will I need to set the username to OCNChimpin some days before so by the time it begins I can received SMP bonus or if I have already submitted 10 WU under another username it works?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

The chimpin passkey already has the bonus, make sure you use it. When gpu usage is up and down are you using the computer?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;13238002*
> I've followed this, but I'm stuck at step 3, choose your clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Athlon II quad and a 5850, which one should I be folding with?


For a 5/6 series AMD GPU, don't use the Tracker. Instead, use Client v7:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html

Follow post 1 and 3 to set Folding up on your CPU *and* GPU, then check post 4 to enable efficient WUs for the AMD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13238005*
> Is there a way to fold under two different usernames at once? If not, then I'm afraid I have too little points to participate and my hardware is too weak (Q9300 + 9600GT).


There is not. However, your hardware is a bit stronger than many others, and they still Fold.









You've got the rest of the year to Fold for yourself; for these 10 days we Fold for the team.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13238910*
> I am folding with a 240GT because that's what I have that is not already plugging away for a specific cause. It does not really matter WHAT myou have to fold with in the CC, just that you do.
> 
> Erm, Right Z?
> 
> Z.... `











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uantyv;13239619*
> Am i doing it right? :O


Yes, but it needs to be done during the CC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *56Killer;13240682*
> Couple of questions. Is it normal for my GPU usage to go to 100% then drop then go up again and keep doing this while folding? Also will I need to set the username to OCNChimpin some days before so by the time it begins I can received SMP bonus or if I have already submitted 10 WU under another username it works?


Again, use Client v7, and check post 4 for the efficient WUs for your GPU:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html

No need to start early; the passkey has qualified for bonuses.


----------



## 56Killer

Yes but even if I close every program and don't use it. It still does it. Have in mind is an ATI card so I don't know if that matters.


----------



## zodac

Did you follow post 4 in the guide? Are you getting Core16 WUs?


----------



## 56Killer

Yep and even before I use SMP folding it still did it. Right now I disable aero to see if it changes anything but no.


----------



## zodac

Have you upgraded your drivers or anything recently?


----------



## 56Killer

I'm using the 11.4 preview drivers.


----------



## zodac

I'm afraid I dunno.









Post a new thread and someone should have answer though.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Your Q9300 and 9600GT are definitely worth folding on! Run the SMP client on your CPU and the GPU client for your 9600GT. Use the same username for all your clients. Expect to see roughly 10k PPD total.

And what about your sig rig? It would be awesome for folding as well.


I sadly don't have access to my sig rig for quite some time (until May/June). :'( Share the pain. But you're saying there is no way that I can fold under two usernames at once, correct?


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


You want to be folding SMP on your Athlon II X4. *It's not worth it to fold on AMD cards at the moment* because 1) they have poor PPD compared to Nvidia and 2) they decrease your CPU's PPD by a lot.


I've read that the new [email protected] client improves AMDs PPD a lot. Is it still not worth it considering this?


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


I've read that the new [email protected] client improves AMDs PPD a lot. Is it still not worth it considering this?


Folding Core 16 WUs on AMD cards will kill your CPU's PPD, so its not worth it if your CPU can get better PPD alone


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


I've read that the new [email protected] client improves AMDs PPD a lot. Is it still not worth it considering this?


The new client allows for core 16 which is an improvement on core 11 for ATI.
It really varies on each system and if you are only GPU folding or both.

Those folding bigadv would probably not want to use the ATI cards.


----------



## superhead91

So on my rig would it be better to just fold on my CPU or GPU or both?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


So on my rig would it be better to just fold on my CPU or GPU or both?


If you can do bigadv then just the CPU.

Now if you are doing smp then adding the GPU might increase the PPD overall but lower the SMP ppd. 
It depends if that extra power usage is worth the small gain.


----------



## superhead91

Can you do -bigadv on an 1090T?


----------



## csm725

Heck, it's only 10 days. I'll do it







Question: can I just go Configure > Identity> Name and change the name?


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Can you do -bigadv on an 1090T?


You can probably pull it off @ 4 GHz if you run the client on native Linux


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Heck, it's only 10 days. I'll do it







Question: can I just go Configure > Identity> Name and change the name?


Yes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


You can probably pull it off @ 4 GHz if you run the client on native Linux


Either a VM or native will work.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yes

Either a VM or native will work.










I'll try the VM. Thanks.


----------



## Lampen

LE BUMP! Need more people still!


----------



## matroska

one more bump


----------



## csm725

I'm doing it, and I'll have completed 10 WU's by then, so that should help.


----------



## zodac

No need to complete 10 WUs for this; the passkey provided already qualifies for bonuses.


----------



## Citra

Bump for more people!


----------



## Ocnewb

I just signed up







.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No need to complete 10 WUs for this; the passkey provided already qualifies for bonuses.










Oh, okay - but I still want the bonuses


----------



## Mr.Steve

Free bump


----------



## aznofazns

Bumpity bump, need more folders!

To all those wondering if it's worth it to fold on HD5000/6000 AMD cards, it's probably only worth it if you're running them in machines with old single/dual core chips like Core 2 Duo or Athlon 64 X2 that output only a few thousand PPD. If you're running a quad-core, it's probably best to run SMP only. For hexa-core and up, SMP with bigadv.

In my situation, I'll only be running bigadv on my sig rig since the 6950's would hurt my CPU's ppd a lot.


----------



## Citra

Needs another bump!


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm never buying a french car again.


----------



## LiLChris

Since March 3rd my 8800gts has gotten nothing but 494s. (i checked the logs)
Well finally today it is getting other work units!









Hopefully that lasts longer than a day...


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;13235829*
> another Aussie spy


I have to help them, poor guys finished last in last years challenge


----------



## csm725

If by 494 you mean 494 points, well then I haven't gotten 10 WU's yet (I completed 8, 64% and 2% right now) but I've only got 450 pts and one 587 pts (IIRC) and one ~550 pts SMP WU. Hopefully will boost when I am applicable for bonuses.


----------



## LiLChris

I was talking about GPU2 work units.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13246477*
> I was talking about GPU2 work units.


My gpu3 and gpu2 have different wu?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13246779*
> My gpu3 and gpu2 have different wu?


Is it that hard to check for yourself?








E: Do I need to complete 10 WU's in general or 10 SMP WU's to get bonuses? When I complete the 10 necessary WU's, do I get bonuses on both SMP and GPU or just SMP?


----------



## Digigami

Bonus is only counted for SMP/bigadv, GPU work units just get their advertised point value, regardless of how long it takes to finish it.


----------



## csm725

Ahh, that sucks. But do I need to complete 10 SMP WU's to get bonuses or any 10 WU's?


----------



## zodac

10 SMP WUs.


----------



## Digigami

You need to complete 10 SMP work units, all with the same passkey to start getting the bonus points.

edit - damn ninja got me again; stupid full sentance answers


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13247925*
> 10 SMP WUs.


So I only get bonuses on SMP WU's and I only get them once I complete 10 SMP WU's. GODDAMMIT.
How do I know how many of my completed WU's are SMP's?


----------



## Digigami

Should only take you a few days on the 2500k to get the first 10 done, then it's all gravvy


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;13247954*
> Should only take you a few days on the 2500k to get the first 10 done, then it's all gravvy


The thing is, I don't have access to the 2500k right now, I'm staying somewhere else, where I can only fold on a Q9300 and a 9600GT.


----------



## Digigami

If you have the passkey handy, you can get theat quad folding under it as well. That will just help you qualify the passkey sooner.


----------



## Decade

Tossing in my 5850's power this year.


----------



## zodac




----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13248661*


No applause for me?


----------



## zodac

You don't have the CC in your sig yet.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13248869*
> You don't have the CC in your sig yet.












[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-HmqGgk5ic[/ame]


----------



## zodac




----------



## SS_Patrick

Chimp Challenge here we come!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13248869*
> You don't have the CC in your sig yet.


Oh really?


----------



## franktitude

Can't wait for this to start!

I just started Folding 2 days ago after i got my new rig up running. Completed 5 WU so far, 5 more to go before -bigadv! cheers


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Is 2336ppd correct for a 5770?

It's my first work unit at ~10%, so it might be a lower average.


----------



## justarealguy

What kind of PPD will a 2.8GHz core 2 duo imac put out?

Does OSX do ok with smp?

My GTX295 should be coming in. Need all the computers I can get!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quick question, are we going to put the competitions for monthly folding teams on hold for the 10th days so that those people cab participate? That's a lot of points we'd miss out on during the chimp challenge otherwise.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13249604*
> Quick question, are we going to put the competitions for monthly folding teams on hold for the 10th days so that those people cab participate? That's a lot of points we'd miss out on during the chimp challenge otherwise.


They just dont even do the TC for May. So you can put all you're hardware toward the CC.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice. I wasn't amend for the last one. I think its pretty impressive that I'm in the top 200 and I've only been folding for like 9 months. That's not bad right? I'm gonna have to put all the hardware going full blast so I can compete. I might even need some more hardware lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13249581*
> Is 2336ppd correct for a 5770?
> 
> It's my first work unit at ~10%, so it might be a lower average.
> 
> *snip*


You are using the wrong client for GPU, get v7. (guide)


----------



## justarealguy

Installing v7 on a mac is seemingly broken.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Installing v7 on a mac is seemingly broken.


Its a Mac, nuff said.


----------



## Miki

I hope OCN kicks majour butt. XD


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13250295*
> Its a Mac, nuff said.


Yeah but I want the PPD. Are you remotely familiar with macs?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


I hope OCN kicks majour butt. XD


Only if you start folding we will have a chance...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Yeah but I want the PPD. Are you remotely familiar with macs?


Yea but haven't tried folding on one.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *LiLChris*   Yea but haven't tried folding on one.







  
Ok, well, maybe you or someone else can help regardless.

Here's what I'm doing:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Only if you start folding we will have a chance...



I don't have a rig to fold with, and I'm not gonna fold with my notebook. My folding is in the form of $100 I'm throwing into the prize pot. ^_~


----------



## Lampen

le bump.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Awww miki what happened to all of you folding awesomeness?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Randallrocks

Do I have to send in an email EVERY time I do a WU?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Randallrocks*


Do I have to send in an email EVERY time I do a WU?


Send an email to who?

Anyway, the answer is no.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Randallrocks*


Do I have to send in an email EVERY time I do a WU?


You never have to send an email. Where did you read that?


----------



## Randallrocks

Quote:



You must also submit proof of participation. To do this:

1) Take a screenshot of HFM/Fahmon, with your client at >50% completion, and showing the OCNChimpin username. If you have Client v7 (which doesn't support HFM/Fahmon), please take a screenshot of your client at >50% completion in "Expert" mode. Also include your OCN name in Notepad in the screenshot. This must be during the 10 days of the Chimp Challenge.

2) Email the screenshot to [email protected].


This?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Randallrocks*


This?


I see.

No, just once.


----------



## csm725

This is during the Chimp Challenge, when you change your username to OCNChimpin. When you have <50% progress on a WU you take a screenshot of it to show your participation. This happens only once and only during the CC.

BTW OP, it's <50% not >50%.


----------



## Randallrocks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


This is during the Chimp Challenge, when you change your username to OCNChimpin. When you have <50% progress on a WU you take a screenshot of it to show your participation. This happens only once and only during the CC.

BTW OP, it's <50% not >50%.


Aaaah, so it's just proof you're actually in? Alright then, thanks.


----------



## csm725

Yes, thats what it is.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

cows go "poast"


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


This is during the Chimp Challenge, when you change your username to OCNChimpin. When you have <50% progress on a WU you take a screenshot of it to show your participation. This happens only once and only during the CC.

BTW OP, it's <50% not >50%.


I believe he means submit a screenshot of more than 50% progress, which would be >50%


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franktitude*


Can't wait for this to start!

I just started Folding 2 days ago after i got my new rig up running. Completed 5 WU so far, 5 more to go before -bigadv! cheers


Good luck.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Is 2336ppd correct for a 5770?

It's my first work unit at ~10%, so it might be a lower average.


This:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


You are using the wrong client for GPU, get v7. (guide)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Quick question, are we going to put the competitions for monthly folding teams on hold for the 10th days so that those people cab participate? That's a lot of points we'd miss out on during the chimp challenge otherwise.


Yeah, the TC is suspended during May for the CC.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Randallrocks*


Do I have to send in an email EVERY time I do a WU?


No, just one WU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Send an email to who?

Anyway, the answer is no.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


You never have to send an email. Where did you read that?


Email for proof of participation; same as last year. It's outlined at the bottom of the OP in the signup thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


BTW OP, it's <50% not >50%.


Nope... pretty sure it's >50%.


----------



## csm725

Ahah, it is >50%. I was tired.


----------



## Wishmaker

Whats the difference between a Sandy Bridge and I7 in PPD? In the last Challenge, with both my I7s clocked at 4.2 GHz HT ON I was getting over 23000 PPD (each!!







)


----------



## Digigami

Take a look in my sig for the 2600k build and the SB PPD database.

Now with the native linux client a 2600K near 5.0ghz is pulling 60K on bigadv, whereas my 930 at 4.3Ghz pulls just under 50k.


----------



## sdla4ever

Sometime this week I'll be bringing my 60k machine alive. Let's get this win!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever;13257878*
> Sometime this week I'll be bringing my 60k machine alive. Let's get this win!


Awesome!


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13257904*
> Awesome!


ya to bad it is to hot around here for me to leave my system at 4.35 Ghz.

Oh well im at 4.2 right now and bigadv only has the cpu at 65C


----------



## justarealguy

Power outages suck. First it's dark, second no PPD.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13258776*
> Power outages suck. First it's dark, second no PPD.


How are you posting this then?


----------



## Coopa88

I know someone on here said this folding thing was addictive... They were right by a long shot. Sign me up.


----------



## zodac

I know, right? God how I hate it.


----------



## Coopa88

I just hope my new loop gets here before so I can keep my overclock high due to the warmer weather arriving.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopa88;13259323*
> I just hope my new loop gets here before so I can keep my overclock high due to the warmer weather arriving.


What is wrong with the h50? 
Almost everyone is able to hit 4.5-5ghz on that cooler.


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13259986*
> What is wrong with the h50?
> Almost everyone is able to hit 4.5-5ghz on that cooler.


I'm at 4.9 right now with still room to go but the temps are getting up there with just the H50. I'd prefer to keep my temps below 75°C while folding and they are starting to hit that









Other than that I like the H50 due to it being a small "retail" space cooler.


----------



## Intresting Enough

How do I add my 6950's to the GPU list? It says that it only supports NVIDIA cards.


----------



## zodac

Use this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


How are you posting this then?










I posted that when the power came back.

Could've used my phone though, laptop battery + tether.


----------



## sdla4ever

So v7 bigadv or vmware bigadv?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I am reading this correctly that all I have to do to participate in the challenge is to change my name and stuff when the time comes. Don't need to sign up prior?


----------



## sdla4ever

Yes sign up. In the sign up thread. Then you have to email them as stated in OP. But it's all easy peasy


----------



## robbo2

Can anyone give me quick answer. I'm trying to set up big adv for the challenge but after a while HFM reports it as hung. I have been SMP folding without issue so I don't think I'm unstable and the cores are still maxed. Is HFM just reading it wrong? I restarted the client and it said 1970/250000 steps.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


I am reading this correctly that all I have to do to participate in the challenge is to change my name and stuff when the time comes. Don't need to sign up prior?


Were you the same one that didn't want prizes?









If so then again no you do not need to sign up just change your name to OCNChimpin when the time comes.








Also if you want the badge you have to send proof but if you do not want it then do not send proof simple as that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Can anyone give me quick answer. I'm trying to set up big adv for the challenge but after a while HFM reports it as hung. I have been SMP folding without issue so I don't think I'm unstable and the cores are still maxed. Is HFM just reading it wrong? I restarted the client and it said 1970/250000 steps.


Bigadv takes around 45mins per frame (percent), HFM isn't going to read it till you at least get 1% and it will be accurate PPD when its 3% non interrupted.


----------



## robbo2

Thanks LiLChris. It just rolled over to 1%...Man this is slow going


----------



## Dissentience

I can't wait to get my 2600k firing on all cylinders for the CC


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


I can't wait to get my 2600k firing on all cylinders for the CC










I am more exited for you than you are!


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am more exited for you than you are!










Not excited enough to send me that e-mail


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Not excited enough to send me that e-mail




















How about you write it then I send it? 
Rather busy with a dozen other things to write anything fancy.

I'll use my awesome OCN email.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











How about you write it then I send it? 
Rather busy with a dozen other things to write anything fancy.

I'll use my awesome OCN email.










Brilliant. YGPM

I owe you one


----------



## LiLChris

Wait I was suppose to ask you for a bribe first.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


~Quick Set Up for new Folders

Download FAH GPU Tracker and install:
1. Extract and run FAH GPU Tracker V2.exe.
2. Go to Setup -> Configure.
3. Choose your clients, then enter the info below in the "Tracker Settings" tab.
4. Press apply, and hit the start buttons on the desired clients to begin folding.

Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
Team: *37726*
Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2 *(bonus enabled))

*During the *CC, when a WU has reached 50%+ completion, take a screenshot of the Tracker window (example below), your OCN name in Notepad, and the time. Email this screenshot to [email protected].












so can i do this for multiple computers that are runing the new version 7 client??
im really interested in running in this challange, this is a solo even right? so i could join cause im not part of a folding team, im only part of OCN folding??

can some one please explain to me how this works? cause i feel like i could help out a lot

how would they know how many points we get if the names are the same???


----------



## Dissentience

There's no turning back now
Maybe I'll drop a -bigadv under your name


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

just got the cash for a Q9550 
and found a E0 one 
buying tomorrow








hopes it will get here in time for the CC and to OC' the chip


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


so can i do this for multiple computers that are runing the new version 7 client??
im really interested in running in this challange, this is a solo even right? so i could join cause im not part of a folding team, im only part of OCN folding??

can some one please explain to me how this works? cause i feel like i could help out a lot


By folding under OCNChimpin, you are helping OCN as a whole win the Chimp Challenge which is a competition involving other forums etc.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


just got the cash for a Q9550 
and found a E0 one 
buying tomorrow










Woot! More PPD


----------



## RushMore1205

so what is this gpu tracker? does that thing actually fold or does it just track??
i dont get it?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Woot! More PPD










 yes 
YES 
yes 
yes

now I'll need to set up my little sis's pc to fold 
has a E5400 and geforces 8400gs ruining ubuntu
should see about 675~800ppd no more then 1k and no less then 500ppd


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


yes 
YES 
yes 
yes

now I'll need to set up my little sis's pc to fold 
has a E5400 and geforces 8400gs ruining ubuntu
should see about 675~800ppd no more then 1k and no less then 500ppd


I would OC the E5400 to 3.2+ (or higher if you have a good cooler) and just run SMP on it. The 8400GS probably isn't worth folding on.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


so what is this gpu tracker? does that thing actually fold or does it just track??
i dont get it?


GPU Tracker is a client manager to help people set up the [email protected] clients and also tracks your PPD.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


I would OC the E5400 to 3.2+ (or higher if you have a good cooler) and just run SMP on it. The 8400GS probably isn't worth folding on.


mobo is a no go for ocing 
it has some old intel board
but it dose have a delta cooler on the cpu 
works good for light OC'ing

EDIT: something like BOXD945GCCRL if I recall


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wait, I'm not sure if I read the OP correctly but do I need to have the V7 client installed to fold in the CC? Or can I stick with my trusty GPU3 client for my GTX 480 and my 6.34 client for my -bigadv? I'd rather not upgrade my client if I don't have to until I do a fresh reinstall of Windows when I upgrade my computer sometime next month. It's a big overhaul upgrade so I figure a fresh install will be best.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## robbo2

I got my hands on a bulldozer chip


----------



## lawrencendlw

Riiiiiiight......

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I got my hands on a bulldozer chip


----------



## tha808evangelist

hehehe i got my hands on my gts 450 just in time along with a coolermaster hyper n520 for my phenom x6!! all in time for chimp chall


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha808evangelist;13266441*
> hehehe i got my hands on my gts 450 just in time along with a coolermaster hyper n520 for my phenom x6!! all in time for chimp chall


Woot!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I enjoy this community so much I'd like to donate a full copy of Half-Life 2 and Episode 1 via Steam to the prize pool. I bought Orange Box years ago and still have my gifts available. Granted, they're quite old, but this seems like a great use though its likely most people on the forum already own those if they're interested in them.

Also, my MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk Twin Frozr III should arrive on Wednesday, and this competition sounds like fun.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;13267318*
> I enjoy this community so much I'd like to donate a full copy of Half-Life 2 and Episode 1 via Steam to the prize pool. I bought Orange Box years ago and still have my gifts available. Granted, they're quite old, but this seems like a great use though its likely most people on the forum already own those if they're interested in them.
> 
> Also, my MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk Twin Frozr III should arrive on Wednesday, and this competition sounds like fun.


Pming you now for those games.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;13267318*


Calvin and Hobbes!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;13267318*
> I enjoy this community so much I'd like to donate a full copy of Half-Life 2 and Episode 1 via Steam to the prize pool. I bought Orange Box years ago and still have my gifts available. Granted, they're quite old, but this seems like a great use though its likely most people on the forum already own those if they're interested in them.
> 
> Also, my MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk Twin Frozr III should arrive on Wednesday, and this competition sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Why does your steam look like windows live messenger?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13267738*
> Why does your steam look like windows live messenger?


Custom theme, I switch themes often.


----------



## Boyboyd

Yes but,

why?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13267760*
> Yes but,
> 
> why?


Because I like it, white Steam theme with a dark wallpaper goes better together. When I use a light background I use a darker Steam theme. Or any other combination, depends on my mood, I get bored easily.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13267715*
> Calvin and Hobbes!


----------



## justarealguy

Carl Sagan avatar.

I'm in love.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;13267774*
> Because I like it, white Steam theme with a dark wallpaper goes better together. When I use a light background I use a darker Steam theme. Or any other combination, depends on my mood, I get bored easily.


That's a pretty good reason.

OK i'll allow it


----------



## Freakn

Should have a AMD 965, 4570x2 & GTS450 running at a minimun for this


----------



## sdla4ever

So should I v7 bigadv fold or VMware ubuntu bigadv fold?


----------



## zodac

Ubuntu would give better PPD... though you *would* get more by running native Linux.


----------



## JedixJarf

Will have 2 480's, a 260, 2500k bigadv and i7 bigadv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


So should I v7 bigadv fold or VMware ubuntu bigadv fold?


Natively load up a Linux distro with no gui = max points


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Will have 2 480's, a 260, 2500k bigadv and i7 bigadv



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Natively load up a Linux distro with no gui = max points


















double poster!

And +1 for that that can get it to work lol


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Plan on switching everything I currently have, and maybe a few new things, over to OCNChimpin:

-i7 980X, i7 920, i7 920, i7 930, T1055

-(2) GTX570, (4) GTX460, (2) GTX260, GTX295, GTS250


----------



## zodac




----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Plan on switching everything I currently have, and maybe a few new things, over to OCNChimpin:

-i7 980X, i7 920, i7 920, i7 930, T1055

-(2) GTX570, (4) GTX460, (2) GTX260, GTX295, GTS250


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Will have 2 480's, a 260, 2500k bigadv and i7 bigadv

Natively load up a Linux distro with no gui = max points










but native linux is still a pain for GPU's right?

I have been out of GPU folding for quite awhile lol.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


but native linux is still a pain for GPU's right?

I have been out of GPU folding for quite awhile lol.


Yes it is.


----------



## zodac

Afraid so; it will cause pretty bad lag.









It's much easier to set up with Client v7 though, so it'd be fine for a dedicated Folding rig that you don't use, but unbearable if you intend to be on it at all.


----------



## robbo2

Why is [H] not in on this?


----------



## zodac

Long story short, they decide it is in their best interests as a team not to take part.


----------



## Dissentience

Got my Phenom II rig back going caseless on air @ 4.1GHz, I'll have it online for the CC, an extra 9k PPD won't hurt









EDIT: Holy temps! Backed off to 4.0


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Got my Phenom II rig back going caseless on air @ 4.1GHz, I'll have it online for the CC, an extra 9k PPD won't hurt









EDIT: Holy temps! Backed off to 4.0


Once the Antec 900 gets here, I will crank up the AC and push mine to a good solid 4ghz also.









/bump


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Once the Antec 900 gets here, I will crank up the AC and push mine to a good solid 4ghz also.









/bump


Why did you get an Antec 900?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Why did you get an Antec 900?










The Overclocked Auction Thread.









Linky.

Besides, I WAS running a heavily modded Logisys.


----------



## LiLChris

Foot in mouth.








Carry on...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Foot in mouth.








Carry on...


Thats OK Chris. Consider this: It will be my first case with so many amenities. But considering how serious I am about folding, I would not be surprised if at some point, I head over to Mountainmods.com.









Example:









</insertdroolmodifierhere>


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Getting an error when I try to test the program you listed out :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13275501*
> Thats OK Chris. Consider this: It will be my first case with so many amenities. But considering how serious I am about folding, I would not be surprised if at some point, I head over to Mountainmods.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example:


wow that is one sicking looking case. Here is my first try at a custom folding rig. It only cost be about $80.


----------



## Dissentience

Why can't I get a freakin WU?







The log says "empty work server"


----------



## N2Gaming

We might actually have a chance of winning again w/the new format. Unfortunately I don't think I can afford the PG&E bill for 10 days of folding especially if it gets hot in the valley here.







7 GPU's 3 CPU's and a PS3 can all take it's toll on my energy bill during 10 days of [email protected]


----------



## zodac

Whatever you can do then.









As long as we don't have an awful start, and are in with a shout for 1st come day 5, we shoudl still be able to pick up new Folders throughout. If it's like last year, where Evga were miles ahead by the middle of day 2, we'll fall away again.


----------



## *the_beast*

Anything you can give will help







.

Edit: Dang it ninja


----------



## N2Gaming

I'll help for sure just don't know how many 24/7 days I can contribute yet. I wish I owned my own home already w/my own energy supply i.e. wind mill & or Solor cells.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'll help for sure just don't know how many 24/7 days I can contribute yet. I wish I owned my own home already w/my own energy supply i.e. wind mill & or Solor cells.


Post pics when you get that build going.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You could rig up a exercise bike to a generator and then hook that up to batteries and just ride the bike non stop until the [email protected] event is over. It would have 2 functions. First it would power your five and second you'd get in shape...









Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## zodac

A couple more 3DMark11 codes, donated by CTRLurself [Knyte Custom].


----------



## sdla4ever

And bam its all running, now maybe some OC on the GTS 450s and I'm all set


----------



## zodac




----------



## Greg0986

woooh! I will have my second 6870 by then







Time to fold


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












So where is my new chimp challenge badge going to go? Do we just start a second row of them in a sig? lol


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

ordered my Q9550 yesterday 
it's in NY and I'm in Ohio
it should get here in time 
with enough time till the CC to get a good oc on it


----------



## Dissentience

I'm in the middle of building my Sandy Bridge rig and I gotta go to work


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


So where is my new chimp challenge badge going to go? Do we just start a second row of them in a sig? lol


We intend to merge '11 bagdes with older ones depending on where we finish this year.


----------



## Lemondrips

I am in this year not missing it for anything.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*


I am in this year *not missing it for anything*.










We'll hold you to that!


----------



## Krusher33

Could make a single badge and it has the years listed that they participated in. Like: '09, '10, '11 if you did those three years.


----------



## huhh

Never folded before but I'm thinking about it. This is just folding on GPUs correct? I might be able to throw in a gts 250 in with my gtx 460s.


----------



## zodac

CPU and GPU if you wish. More points if you do both.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Could make a single badge and it has the years listed that they participated in. Like: '09, '10, '11 if you did those three years.


Brilliant idea! Lets make sure it says winners 09 and 11.


----------



## zodac

But then what about the '10 badges?


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But then what about the '10 badges?


maybe a * next to the winning years?

also do the GTS 450 still have shader straps or is it really whatever you set it to?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Tried to get another GTX260 before CC starts as I still have two slots free... No luck yet.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


maybe a * next to the winning years?

also do the GTS 450 still have shader straps or is it really whatever you set it to?


We're gonna merge 09 and 11 or 10 and 11, depending on whether we win or not.









As for the GTS 450, shaders are x2 the core clock, and there's no way to unlink.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


As for the GTS 450, shaders are x2 the core clock, and there's no way to unlink.


All fermis are, but you can easily get to 950/1900 with a GTS450, running not so hot


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


All fermis are, but you can easily get to 950/1900 with a GTS450, running not so hot










Ok ill set it to 905/1810 for now and see if it makes it through a few WUs


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Ok ill set it to 905/1810 for now and see if it makes it through a few WUs


Mine runs at 925/1850 @1.1V and gets around 9-10K, depending on the WU.Never got higher than 65ÂºC, and folds 24/7


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Mine runs at 925/1850 @1.1V and gets around 9-10K, depending on the WU.Never got higher than 65ÂºC, and folds 24/7










Im guessing your voltage would be what GPU-z shows in the VDDC slot? If so I'm only at 1.025 currently


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Im guessing your voltage would be what GPU-z shows in the VDDC slot? If so I'm only at 1.025 currently


Yes, it is. Mine was failling some WUs, so i bumped voltage and solved the problem


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Yes, it is. Mine was failling some WUs, so i bumped voltage and solved the problem










Thanks for the help


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Thanks for the help


Hey, no problem! i help in what i can


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Post pics when you get that build going.


 Oh it's just 3 different PC's and a PS3 no biggie really.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I can join on my PS3 as well, just realized.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh it's just 3 different PC's and a PS3 no biggie really.


We still want pictures, but hold it off till I make a thread for them.








You should see it tomorrow, or if I am in the mood in a little while.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*


I can join on my PS3 as well, just realized.


Awesome!


----------



## CravinR1

With the 260 in my rig replacing the 5770 i'm already over my previous max

Previous: 19k with 8800 g80 + g92 + q6600 + 5770 and now with just g92 + 260 + q6600 + e6400 I'm over 21k, with a g80 to be used for another 4k ppd

So for the challenge I'm hoping to push 25k ppd (not much for most of you but alot for me)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13285817*
> We still want pictures, but hold it off till I make a thread for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see it tomorrow, or if I am in the mood in a little while.


No hurry on my account I'm in no hurry to post em any way.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever;13283242*
> Brilliant idea! Lets make sure it says winners 09 and 11.


"Chimp Champions" in bold with '09, '11 at bottom
"Chimp Participant" in bold with '10 at bottom

Surely we're doing this for 10+ years....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13284985*
> Oh it's just 3 different PC's and a PS3 no biggie really.


I was talking about the wind mill + solar panel build.


----------



## CravinR1

I still think I should get a 2010 participant badge. I recruited and posted for the challenge more than anyone but was out of town for the screen shot


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;13286485*
> I still think I should get a 2010 participant badge. I recruited and posted for the challenge more than anyone but was out of town for the screen shot


Out of my hands I wasn't around as editor back then.








I would have setup something to take a screenshot automatically during the CC or remote desktop, unless of course your trip was unexpected then you couldn't do much.


----------



## zodac

And kinda out of _my_ hand since it wasn't my call back then and it's a bit late now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13286473*
> I was talking about the wind mill + solar panel build.


I'm doubtful this will happen any time in the near future. Even as much as I'd like to take on a few projects like this, sorry I just don't foresee the funding being available any time soon.


----------



## RagingCain

So you just change your name to OCNChimpin for just this event?

You can change back to say "RagingCain" but stay on the same team (Overclock.net) correct?

I guess I could stop SETI for a few days


----------



## zodac

Well, only points for OCNChimpin will be counted for the CC; during the rest of the year, you can use any name you want for the team.

We'd be happy to have you join in for the event.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13286913*
> Well, only points for OCNChimpin will be counted for the CC; during the rest of the year, you can use any name you want for the team.
> 
> We'd be happy to have you join in for the event.


Anyway to get a Cat + Monkey avatar made? Its my good luck charm having Cat-atars.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13286885*
> I guess I could stop SETI for a few days


I assume you haven't heard the news.








http://www.overclock.net/technology-science-news/1000519-mn-seti-institute-shut-down-alien.html


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13287039*
> I assume you haven't heard the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/technology-science-news/1000519-mn-seti-institute-shut-down-alien.html


I was post #2. But it just consisted of "w,t,f" which I can understand why it may have been deleted.

New avatar, yay or nay?


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13287126*
> I was post #2. But it just consisted of "w,t,f" which I can understand why it may have been deleted.
> 
> New avatar, yay or nay?


Works for me lol, and on the SETI topic I was major sad face too... Anyways off to bed and time to watch some more X-Files....


----------



## zodac

An Antec 902, Portal 2 and another Steam game of your choice donated by compuman145, and Half-Life 1 and EP 1 donated by Ascii Aficionado.


----------



## Krusher33

Wow!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Works for me lol, and on the SETI topic I was major sad face too... Anyways off to bed and time to watch some more X-Files....


X-Files....aaah memories of all nighters and lots of tearing apart of computers. I really do need to rebuild my collection.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An Antec 902, Portal 2 and another Steam game of your choice donated by compuman145, and Half-Life 1 and EP 1 donated by Ascii Aficionado.



















Awesome!


----------



## LiLChris

2x 8800gts and a Fatality Soundcard just arrived!








Updated the OP...


----------



## Citra

Hope I win that sound card.









Thanks for donating to CC everyone!


----------



## LiLChris

Slip me a few dollars to my paypal and I can make it happen.


----------



## csm725

And then slip those dollars to me for making them buttons


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13297094*
> Slip me a few dollars to my paypal and I can make it happen.


----------



## koven

lol that bitcoin thread might end up hurting our chances to win


----------



## zodac

Asked reflex to put a CC mention at the top at least.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Asked reflex to put a CC mention at the top at least.










Lets hope that people still choose to fold for the chimp challenge.... at least during that time.


----------



## LiLChris

Someone should go post that in other team forums.


----------



## zodac

You're evil and mean Chris.


----------



## LiLChris

No, I am strategic.


----------



## zodac

Ha, I gave you a chance to take the "evil" title, and you ignored it.

I'mma take it back now. Evil Z.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, I gave you a chance to take the "evil" title, and you ignored it.

I'mma take it back now. Evil Z.










Lol reflex should just go spread his good guide right?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13300642*
> No, I am strategic.


So then Hitler was also a 'strategist'?


----------



## Hueristic

Sup all. hoping to get a few in before the end, only token points but doing it off-grid which makes me happy to stick it to the man!


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## Lutro0




----------



## zodac

Where the hell did he come from?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Where the hell did he come from?


I dunno but he brought a *HUGE *band with him.


----------



## zodac

Hue likes the drums normally... surprised he brought the guitars and all.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm surprised he showed up! I haven't heard from him since 2009.


----------



## zodac

He showed up last year too.


----------



## Krusher33

I noticed in his profile. In any case, happy to have him!


----------



## Lutro0

Any bit does help =P


----------



## repo_man

Will be here.


----------



## v639dragoon

Woohoo, B3 motherboard replacement motherboard coming just in time from gigabyte for the chimp challenge! Higher clocks for OCN!


----------



## LiLChris

Added a 4650 from Hobiecat!


----------



## Chewy

So are we going to win this year guys ??


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13309814*
> So are we going to win this year guys ??


We will dominate.


----------



## dkim1359

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


2x 8800gts and a Fatality Soundcard just arrived!








Updated the OP...


The sound card served me well; hopefully, it'll go to someone who can make good use of it. Law school is getting in the way of my gaming!


----------



## LiLChris

What cans do you have? Just wondering...


----------



## N2Gaming

Hip hip Hooray Hueristic is back to save the day


----------



## dkim1359

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


What cans do you have? Just wondering...


Audio Technica AD700s. If I get the right summer job, I might reward myself with some Senn HD800s.


----------



## AoHxBram

everywhere i see syrilian name, who is it ? im relativly new to this place so i have no clue on who he\\she is or what happend with that person...


----------



## XSCounter

I still don't get what is this all about


----------



## lawrencendlw

Do the search option from within OCN. There is a thread dedicated to him and it will explain everything.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*


everywhere i see syrilian name, who is it ? im relativly new to this place so i have no clue on who he\\she is or what happend with that person...


He is a fairly well known member of the modding community here on OCN, and is well known on other sites too. But most of all, he's one of the nicest people you're likely to meet online.

He was recently diagnosed with cancer, and we're dedicating the event to him. There's a link ot his own thread in the OP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XSCounter*


I still don't get what is this all about










The Syrillian part, or Folding in general?


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The Syrillian part, or Folding in general?


The whole Folding thing. OP didn't give me a clue


----------



## zodac

From the OP:

Quote:



[email protected] is involved in trying to understand the folding/mis-folding of proteins in the human body, which is the cause of many diseases (Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Huntington's, and many forms of Cancer). While the Project won't find a cure for any of diseases, its research will benefit other researchers across the world, in the form of peer reviewed, published papers. One of the more significant achievements was simulating protein folding on a millisecond timescale.


Basically, it's a way of donating our combined computing power to Stanford University, do they can simulate the folding/misfolding of proteins in the human body.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Will be here.










and that 275 will be at your house monday so get it in a loop quickly!

*Also bigadv or just smp8 @ 4.2 GHz??*


----------



## matroska

8 threaded CPU? running at 4.2GHz? bigadv, no doubt


----------



## Dissentience

bigadv all the way


----------



## CravinR1

Browsing the EVGA chimpin thread they're already saying the way you're doing points isn't fair and favors us (since our folding will ramp up significantly during the event)


----------



## LiLChris

Go tell them that they should worry about the smaller teams and not us, cause a few bigadv folders in the small teams potentially kill us off.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Browsing the EVGA chimpin thread they're already saying the way you're doing points isn't fair and favors us (since our folding will ramp up significantly during the event)


It really favors the smaller teams. Anyway they agreed to the structure so to late to QQ about it now. Plus there really wasn't any other way to do it. If it was just first to 100 million EVGA would win in just a couple days and the smaller teams wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Krusher33

They're crying already?


----------



## LiLChris

No worries if we loose to a team that barely makes 300k PPD we will be crying too.
I just think they are missing the bigger picture.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *CravinR1*   Browsing the EVGA chimpin thread they're already saying the way you're doing points isn't fair and favors us (since our folding will ramp up significantly during the event)  
Wow. The comp hasn't even started yet and they're already making excuses for losing?

Anyways...Here's some motivational music from the 80s for the CC, which is fitting since I think chimpanzees were discovered sometime around 1985-86. For reference, we are the skinny Italian kid and team EVGA is the preppy kid found at 2:18-2:37. lol cris - "Why would you do that!?"

  
 You Tube  



 
 Watch out cris because we WILL punch you in the chest.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


No worries if we loose to a team that barely makes 300k PPD we will be crying too.
I just think they are missing the bigger picture.










Not me. While I would love for OCN to take the jaded monkey, I won't begrudge one of the lower producing teams winning for a second. They've showed a lot of grit by continuing to compete these last two years when they knew that they had zero chance of winning. Best of luck to all teams involved.

EDIT: Sry for double post...ummm...LiLChris made me do it?


----------



## CravinR1

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=908059&mpage=8

Somewhere in there it mentioned how our members come out of the woodworks and out past months output will be ramped up


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=908059&mpage=8

Somewhere in there it mentioned how our members come out of the woodworks and out past months output will be ramped up


So whats the problem with that? I don't fold 24/7 but I will now. If they complain about that then oh well, we aren't complaining that they have 400 more active users. Lol


----------



## CravinR1

Its just last year they had a hard time getting people to switch to EVGApes (since most of their folders seem to do it for the EVGA bucks)

And our community is tight knit and will pull together faster and more readily


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Its just last year they had a hard time getting people to switch to EVGApes (since most of their folders seem to do it for the EVGA bucks)

And our community is tight knit and will pull together faster and more readily


Well from what it looks like Custom PC & Bitech are going to destroy everyone. Lol per chimp point they need some 600K if they manage to switch most of their ppd over to their chimp account then ya they will get 20+ points a day...

Most the teams look poised to do almost 10 points a day...


----------



## Krusher33

They don't game enough.







We're always pausing our folding to game some even though I just started.

Don't forget also, in light of recent events with Syrillian, it caused a lot of new folders on our end.


----------



## Dissentience

You don't have to pause CPU folding to game


----------



## Krusher33

True. Then they have more money for bills. I don't know! Why you putting me on the spot? Who side you on?!

Argh! I go to bed now.


----------



## Dissentience

FOLDMOAR


----------



## Sethy666

EVGA appears to be in tis over the new rules. As for me, Ill plug away for Syrillian, OCN.net and for Stanford.

As someone said earlier, it will be good to level the playing field for the smaller teams who have been valiant in their past attempts in the CC.

We can only but try and do our best


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*


Not me. While I would love for OCN to take the jaded monkey, I won't begrudge one of the lower producing teams winning for a second. They've showed a lot of grit by continuing to compete these last two years when they knew that they had zero chance of winning. Best of luck to all teams involved.


Rather not talk about it here, but I had my reasons for saying that.








EVGA should worry about the small teams not us, that is all.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


FOLDMOAR











*MOARRRR!!!!*

/caps


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Rather not talk about it here, but I had my reasons for saying that.








EVGA should worry about the small teams not us, that is all.


Yeah, the smaller teams are definitely poised to make a good showing if they take advantage of their handicaps. I think MaxPC will be the team to beat though since at least a portion of [H] will be throwing some muscle their way.

That being said, I think OCN will be giving everyone a run for their money since historically we've been able to get a large percentage of our folders switched over to OCNChimpin.

Either way the new scoring system while not perfect will increase the competition and therefore, hopefully, raise enthusiasm and awareness which should benefit the cause at the end of the day.


----------



## Geemaa

I just started folding today, downloaded teh tracker and got everything set up with the OCNChimpin and I signed up on the form from the link. IS there anything else I need to do?

edit: Do I start folding now or do I have to wait? This is what my setup looks like

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o...nt=folding.png


----------



## zodac

You can start Folding when you want, though I would recommend starting around the 3rd. Then send the screenshot as proof from the 5th-15th.


----------



## matroska

What happen to my post?









:edit: nvm, wrong thread...


----------



## zodac

Other thread.


----------



## Geemaa

This is so exciting. Can't wait till the 3rd









edit: So my GPU just finished its first round, but my SMP still is at 0%. Does the SMP take longer, using the FAH GPU Tracker v2 that was in the first post.


----------



## FIXT

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Chimp Challenge Stats Page is good to go.

URL: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

There are still a few minor changes to be made, and we are still tweaking the charts over the weekend. Currently the "Chimp Points" chart is not displaying until we finalize a few things, but like I said, that should be completed by the end of the weekend.

Also, this year you can reserve your chat name in the Smack Talk Box, so we shouldn't have any troubles with impersonation - just follow the brief instructions to create a profile. Also, tweet the word out! Get your friends involved! This year should be plently of fun









Cheers and see you on the battlefield


----------



## zodac

Already been there and secured my profile name.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FIXT*


Hey guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Chimp Challenge Stats Page is good to go.

URL: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

There are still a few minor changes to be made, and we are still tweaking the charts over the weekend. Currently the "Chimp Points" chart is not displaying until we finalize a few things, but like I said, that should be completed by the end of the weekend.

Also, this year you can reserve your chat name in the Smack Talk Box, so we shouldn't have any troubles with impersonation - just follow the brief instructions to create a profile. Also, tweet the word out! Get your friends involved! This year should be plently of fun









Cheers and see you on the battlefield










Nice!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

loven my new C2Q


way better then my old PII965 witch got like 5k at 4ghz

EDIT; yes I can play those games in linux (not bfbc2 still working on it)


----------



## v639dragoon

Currently working away at boosting my CPU 24/7 OC higher for the chimp challenge, every little bit counts lol.


----------



## thrasherht

I have two questions. What do we do for proof of participation if we are using the console client?
I am having problems with my GPU client. anybody care to help me.
it says it can't get work.

EDIT:
nevermind. got it. I set the client to big file sizes.


----------



## CravinR1

HFM will show you the info your console is using to fold


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;13327803*
> HFM will show you the info your console is using to fold


yea, I gave up on the console and just used the FAH tracker program that was linked in one of the chimpin threads.
I haven't really folded much before, so I am hoping to have some fun using my free electricity in my dorm room.
I am thinking about setting up another rig to fold too. Possibly bring my quad xeon server down to fold with.


----------



## MrPrime

im in









folding on CPU using SMP and GPU3











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zodac

New signups!


----------



## jsigone

they have a new version of Realtemp 3.67beta that works well for the sandy bridges. Fills in the info on that top for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/?n99nq4kn95u6i6a


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPrime;13329047*
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> folding on CPU using SMP and GPU3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Don't open the viewer! Less ppd!


----------



## matroska

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

im in, ive competed in the last 2 chimpchallenges, just never submitted proof, stupid me, no cool badge haha

but this year ill submit, now that i got my new sig rig up and folding smp big and 2x gpu.

huge increase from q6600 and 2x 8800gts's, then 2x 260's


----------



## topog_z

Time to put my rig to use for once.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


New signups!










You're welcome!







Not thanked as usual for my work.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I should have my rigs switched over by tomorrow. I have some Bigadv's dropping soon so once that happens i'll convert them over.

my rigs:

2x Ubuntu i7 @ 4.5ghz = 55k-57k PPD each
2x Windows i7 @ 4.5ghz= 43k PPD each
3x 9800GT's = 5.2k ppd each
GTS250 = 5.5k ppd
Phemon II X6 stock= 12k ppd
GTX570= 18k PPD
2ximac's @ 3ghz core2duo's = ????
mac mini core2duo= ???
2x Dell core2quad @ 2.8ghz = ????

I need another part for my liquid setup but if i can get it in time I'll have another Ubuntu i7 rig but this one at 5ghz.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13336339*
> I should have my rigs switched over by tomorrow. I have some Bigadv's dropping soon so once that happens i'll convert them over.
> 
> my rigs:
> 
> 2x Ubuntu i7 @ 4.5ghz = 55k-57k PPD each
> 2x Windows i7 @ 4.5ghz= 43k PPD each
> 3x 9800GT's = 5.2k ppd each
> GTS250 = 5.5k ppd
> Phemon II X6 stock= 12k ppd
> GTX570= 18k PPD
> 2ximac's @ 3ghz core2duo's = ????
> mac mini core2duo= ???
> 2x Dell core2quad @ 2.8ghz = ????
> 
> I need another part for my liquid setup but if i can get it in time I'll have another Ubuntu i7 rig but this one at 5ghz.


you guys make me feel so lowely compared to you.
I am only pushing like 7k ppd off my CPU.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13336379*
> you guys make me feel so lowely compared to you.
> I am only pushing like 7k ppd off my CPU.


not even... when i first started folding, I was only doing it on my AMD single core 3800+ on the 939 socket. that's before dual cores came out. Imagine the ppd then.

you tend to just build up the hardware after awhile and with some trading and selling of older hardware, you just end up with a little farm going. and before long you're hitting 50k... then 100k... and then soon you just can't wait to see the next step.


----------



## csm725

Wow, so you get ~300K PPD?


----------



## terence52

dang.. i hope i can get my rig back up. my pump have failed :X
but then.. i got a 8800gt just to fold now so it shouldnt be that bad. LOL


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13336439*
> Wow, so you get ~300K PPD?


depends on the wu's. I've been getting a lot of the 2684's which are just brutal on the ppd and take a heck of a lot longer to finish. I think the most I've hit PPD wise was like 370k ppd.

none the less on a day to day basis, it kinda averages out to around 200k with everything *having two big adv's drop and all the other computers running*. It's not often i get all 4 bigadv's dropping on the same day.


----------



## csm725

Holy poop. Wow man. So you get 3mil every two weeks.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13336339*
> I should have my rigs switched over by tomorrow. I have some Bigadv's dropping soon so once that happens i'll convert them over.
> 
> my rigs:
> 
> 2x Ubuntu i7 @ 4.5ghz = 55k-57k PPD each
> 2x Windows i7 @ 4.5ghz= 43k PPD each
> 3x 9800GT's = 5.2k ppd each
> GTS250 = 5.5k ppd
> Phemon II X6 stock= 12k ppd
> GTX570= 18k PPD
> 2ximac's @ 3ghz core2duo's = ????
> mac mini core2duo= ???
> 2x Dell core2quad @ 2.8ghz = ????
> 
> I need another part for my liquid setup but if i can get it in time I'll have another Ubuntu i7 rig but this one at 5ghz.


why not have all the i7 on Linux

anyway you need to share that ppd with everyone else
I only get 40k on my sig rig


----------



## AMD SLI guru

it takes about 2 1/2 weeks but pretty close. Like i said, you just build it over time. there have been problems with breakers tripping and machines overheating so it's not always 100% working but for the most part yeah...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13336513*
> why not have all the i7 on Linux
> 
> anyway you need to share that ppd with everyone else
> I only get 40k on my sig rig


well the other two windows i7's have GPU's folding in them so I prefer to use windows for those kinds of setups. It's just makes things easier.

I was actually only beta testing the Ubuntu clients because i wanted to see the difference in PPD.

I should also note that all my i7's are Sandy Bridge 2600k's btw


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13336339*
> I should have my rigs switched over by tomorrow. I have some Bigadv's dropping soon so once that happens i'll convert them over.
> 
> my rigs:
> 
> 2x Ubuntu i7 @ 4.5ghz = 55k-57k PPD each
> 2x Windows i7 @ 4.5ghz= 43k PPD each
> 3x 9800GT's = 5.2k ppd each
> GTS250 = 5.5k ppd
> Phemon II X6 stock= 12k ppd
> GTX570= 18k PPD
> 2ximac's @ 3ghz core2duo's = ????
> mac mini core2duo= ???
> 2x Dell core2quad @ 2.8ghz = ????
> 
> I need another part for my liquid setup but if i can get it in time I'll have another Ubuntu i7 rig but this one at 5ghz.


Your origami is strong









i hope you can add that other i7 for the Chimp Challenge


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm hoping too. I just ordered the mounting hardware from swiftech so hopefully i'll have it by tuesday


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13336554*
> well the other two windows i7's have GPU's folding in them so I prefer to use windows for those kinds of setups. It's just makes things easier.
> 
> I was actually only beta testing the Ubuntu clients because i wanted to see the difference in PPD.
> 
> I should also note that all my i7's are Sandy Bridge 2600k's btw


I gpu fold in Linux
works fine and is simple
you will get about the same ppd as in windows (can't fold on ati cards in linux)
but Ubuntu is not the best with folding (has some bugs last I used it for folding)


----------



## zodac

Works but lags a lot.


----------



## XPD541

You would think linux would run something as simple as [email protected] faster, but this is simply not the case. There are too many other buggy variables involved in making it run at all for me to even go into. SMP is not so bad, especially if you have a bunch of SMP-worthy chips laying around. But for expandability and efficiency, PC still reigns king of [email protected] stability and production.


----------



## zodac

I would contest that.

For 24/7 -bigadv rigs, Linux is a preferable option to Windows.


----------



## XPD541

Even OC'd?


----------



## zodac

Yup.


----------



## Digigami

Cleaned up the folding room today, I just need to find one more pci slot to fill up and that rounds out my lineup for the CC









2600k-bigadv
i7930-bigadv
Q9550-smp

3X GTS450
1X GTS250
2X GT240

2X HD5830
1XHD5750
2XHD4870

Not sure what total PPD will be yet, I keep blowing the breakers when I try to run it all at the same time in here.







Picking up a switch and some cable tomorrow, moving half the rigs into the basement









Too bad I couldn't run like this all the time.. but the electric cost is just too much


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13337311*
> I would contest that.
> 
> For 24/7 -bigadv rigs, Linux is a preferable option to Windows.


i agree, Linux actually runs much more stable than my Windows rigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13337345*
> Even OC'd?


yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;13337659*
> Cleaned up the folding room today, I just need to find one more pci slot to fill up and that rounds out my lineup for the CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2600k-bigadv
> i7930-bigadv
> Q9550-smp
> 
> 3X GTS450
> 1X GTS250
> 2X GT240
> 
> 2X HD5830
> 1XHD5750
> 2XHD4870
> 
> Not sure what total PPD will be yet, I keep blowing the breakers when I try to run it all at the same time in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking up a switch and some cable tomorrow, moving half the rigs into the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I couldn't run like this all the time.. but the electric cost is just too much


this is gonna be awesome. that's some kick butt PPD


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13336531*
> it takes about 2 1/2 weeks but pretty close. Like i said, you just build it over time. there have been problems with breakers tripping and machines overheating so it's not always 100% working but for the most part yeah...


I feel you on the overheating part. Summer has really kicked in in ATX lol. I had to lower my OC on my i7 970 to 4.1GHz and it's still hitting 80C. That plus one of my 6950's mining bitcoins turns my room into a scorching hot furnace.


----------



## Alatar

Any idea if these would be useful?







(check the spoiler)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I almost forgot that I got permission to fold with the gaming computers we built for our school a while back, just never got around to it. Sadly I can't fold with them for 24/7 but I could start them up every morning and someone would just shut them down at 8PM or something...


----------



## zodac

For GPUs, that'll still be brilliant.


----------



## XPD541

Pretty. This is shaping up much better than my old team's efforts are.

(I used to fold for MaximumPC...) Elitists, almost all of them. Some are real jerks and the forums are rather dead by comparison. I don't miss them at all!


----------



## zodac

Still worried about HWC...


----------



## Greensystemsgo

purchasing an 8800 if the seller goes through with it, or a 9800 and modifying my case, just for this event!


----------



## Foxdie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13338284*
> Still worried about HWC...


Why??

is competish really that fierce around this time??

ahhaha


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13338284*
> Still worried about HWC...


----------



## MrPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;13329862*
> they have a new version of Realtemp 3.67beta that works well for the sandy bridges. Fills in the info on that top for you.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?n99nq4kn95u6i6a


thanks + rep


----------



## MrPrime

can anyone tell me or team viewer me to get mine setup just right.

ive got the PPD police at my door


----------



## XPD541

Whats your PPD on that i7, Prime?


----------



## MrPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13338374*
> Whats your PPD on that i7, Prime?


im not sure









im installing some gpu tracker i found on here.

need to re config but im waiting for this unit to finish.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13337061*
> Works but lags a lot.


what dose
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13337290*
> You would think linux would run something as simple as [email protected] faster, but this is simply not the case. There are too many other buggy variables involved in making it run at all for me to even go into. SMP is not so bad, especially if you have a bunch of SMP-worthy chips laying around. But for expandability and efficiency, PC still reigns king of [email protected] stability and production.


cant read this with a straight face


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxdie;13338298*
> Why??
> 
> is competish really that fierce around this time??
> 
> ahhaha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13338301*


With the new system, HWC would only need ~3mil to be beating us on a daily basis... and they're close to that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13338547*
> what dose


GPU Folding in Linux.


----------



## Foxdie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13338695*
> With the new system, HWC would only need ~3mil to be beating us on a daily basis... and they're close to that.
> 
> GPU Folding in Linux.


folding is no longer voluntary on ocn... it is mandatory.


----------



## zodac

That's what I've been trying to tell everyone.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13338695*
> 
> GPU Folding in Linux.











you linux noob
heck I get more gpu ppd on linux
it's your old how to that's slow
it's not done right there a better way of setting it up
you got to turn of compiz too
and ubuntu does not count as Linux even tho it is Linux, ubuntu just sucks with gpu folding
it does slow down my smp client but that's no different then in windows


----------



## zodac

I'm not talking about my guide. Double clicked the new client to install, added a GPU slot.

It Folds, but lags.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foxdie*


folding is no longer voluntary on ocn... it is mandatory.










At least this way you may have a chance against team 24







I'm assuming this is the trash talk thread


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm not talking about my guide. Double clicked the new client to install, added a GPU slot.

It Folds, but lags.


lags as in the os ? or in ppd, cuz I get nether (get 15.9~17k on my 470 alone)
but tbh you glide is outdated and is not so good (but it works and is better than most)


----------



## matroska

I'm not into Linux anymore. last distro used was Xandros, with an EEEPC 700. Before that, Ubuntu 8.04 (?).
What distros are good to run [email protected]? Debian based? or any other?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13342016*
> I'm not talking about my guide. Double clicked the new client to install, added a GPU slot.
> 
> It Folds, but lags.


Explain what you're experiencing cause it might be the same as me even though I'm on Windows.

It all started when I did the whole thingy with WinAFC to have GPU fold on it's own core and SMP on the other 3.


----------



## Hydraulic

I just got two old rigs up and folding, and I will have a 3rd one by the CC along with my main. w00t!

I have an 939 athlon x2 with a nvidia 240 thats pushing
Athlon x2-4200+ :708 ppd
240: 3836 ppd

Then I have a 775 core 2 duo with a 9500 pushing
core2 duo(1.8 ghz) :1118ppd
9500:1680ppd

main rig
Phenom IIx4(3.5ghz at the moment) :5-7k ppd
Nvidia 470:15-16k ppd

and I should have my amd fx-62 with a 240 folding in the next couple of days.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13345571*
> I'm not into Linux anymore. last distro used was Xandros, with an EEEPC 700. Before that, Ubuntu 8.04 (?).
> What distros are good to run [email protected]? Debian based? or any other?


red hat, arch and gentoo it what I'd use
I used ubuntu it's fine for cpu but gpu is not so grate as others


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic;13346786*
> I just got two old rigs up and folding, and I will have a 3rd one by the CC along with my main. w00t!
> 
> I have an 939 athlon x2 with a nvidia 240 thats pushing
> Athlon x2-4200+ :708 ppd
> 240: 3836 ppd
> 
> Then I have a 775 core 2 duo with a 9500 pushing
> core2 duo(1.8 ghz) :1118ppd
> 9500:1680ppd
> 
> main rig
> Phenom IIx4(*3.5ghz at the moment*) :5-7k ppd
> Nvidia 470:15-16k ppd
> 
> and I should have my amd fx-62 with a 240 folding in the next couple of days.


You should be able to hit at least 3.8. I had my C3 up to about 4.5 the other day, but it was not stable enough to do anything but keep me in the BIOS. I have it at 4ghz now with 1.44 volts and it runs very nicely. Once I remedy a RAM problem, I may toss an H50/70 on it and try again, but if it won't fold, then the clocks will go back down.


----------



## Calaros

I'm joing the cause and challenge







been meaning to do this for awile


----------



## Zigee

Lets do this!


----------



## Secretninja

Is there a way to get my ps3 to contribute to ocn's score?


----------



## flipd

Everything goes to OCNChimpin starting my next WU. Hope I don't land a 670x/6041 during the CC.


----------



## Krusher33

just 7k more to 50k to get postbit.







Then switching to da chimp.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;13348651*
> Is there a way to get my ps3 to contribute to ocn's score?


just change the username for folding to OCNChimpin when the time comes


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13343994*
> At least this way you may have a chance against team 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is the trash talk thread












~Garbage~


----------



## robbo2

I'm just warning, a lot of teams out there are saying this lady can fold faster then OCN


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13345484*
> lags as in the os ? or in ppd, cuz I get nether (get 15.9~17k on my 470 alone)
> but tbh you glide is outdated and is not so good (but it works and is better than most)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13346435*
> Explain what you're experiencing cause it might be the same as me even though I'm on Windows.
> 
> It all started when I did the whole thingy with WinAFC to have GPU fold on it's own core and SMP on the other 3.


The OS lags; moving the mouse across the screen takes a while.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calaros;13348125*
> I'm joing the cause and challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been meaning to do this for awile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zigee;13348188*
> Lets do this!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;13348651*
> Is there a way to get my ps3 to contribute to ocn's score?


Yup, just check the bottom of this post:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/720844-windows-7-changing-client-usernames.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13349891*
> I'm just warning, a lot of teams out there are saying this lady can fold faster then OCN


How dare they!


----------



## Kevdog

I don't know who team 24 is??.....


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13349982*
> I don't know who team 24 is??.....


Oh you don't? You will once we march on with our jaded monkey


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13349982*
> I don't know who team 24 is??.....


OCAU. You don't know the team numbers off by heart?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13349990*
> Oh you don't? You will once we march on with our jaded monkey












Aussies are so silly.


----------



## robbo2

From last to first this year, it can be done mateys!!


----------



## zodac

No it can't; *we* will be first.

You can be second; still a ncie improvement.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No it can't; *we* will be first.

You can be second; still a *ncie* improvement.


Spelling FAIL, Z.

But Aussies ARE silly. So are brits.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, spealling matters.









Yes, I meant that.


----------



## robbo2

I'm not being silly







Poor OCN....Always the bridesmaid


----------



## zodac

2009.


----------



## robbo2

That was a good year. I'm still upset about not getting my badge cause I was to lazy to do the sign up thing.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I was even Folding here but didn't know about the CC.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Enlisted another GPU and CPU for the challenge


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I'm just warning, a lot of teams out there are saying this lady can fold faster then OCN




Saywhu...Nuh-uh. Oh, no they di'int!


----------



## zodac

Go here and make more fun of him:
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...2#post13144552


----------



## robbo2

Oh that's not cool!


----------



## zodac

No? I laughed.


----------



## robbo2

Truthfully I did to.


----------



## zodac

As you should have.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The OS lags; moving the mouse across the screen takes a while.










Same problem I'm having Z


----------



## zodac

It may be the drivers; I've heard of some people having issues with v11.4...


----------



## [ocau]leroyxx

Sigh, you guys are no fun..


----------



## Krusher33

That's cause you showed up...


----------



## [ocau]leroyxx




----------



## SS_Patrick

Gonna switch over to linux tonight or tomorrow for the CC. I think instead of fooling with a special OS I'm just gonna go for Ubuntu 11.4


----------



## dr/owned

Us ATI guys are going to get creamed.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, spealling matters.









Yes, I meant that.


That's not spelling, it's typing. It matters even less.

Not like you got their there and they're mixed up.


----------



## Dissentience

WU after this one goes to the chimp


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I am taking Thurs.-Mon. as vacation time and will try to config everything Weds nite. Are there any new downloads out to try to increase my PPD's with the farm? I should be getting more than what I have been averaging the past few months, but I have not had time to research where I am loosing at. Between doc runs on Mon. everyweek and work the rest of the time I just need to get things in order. Even thought about, but haven't tried my new lap top at folding. AMD Phenom II Quad. may get a couple points in.

Chuck D 
Fold on...
Support Syrillian .....


----------



## zodac

If you've only got nVidia GPUs, nothing new.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you've only got nVidia GPUs, nothing new.










I did notce there are new clients out this yr. Haven't researched any of it yet but will. I remember setting up most of the farm back in Nov. when I recieved my GT450 card.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## Krusher33

As i understand it, new client benefits AMD GPU's.


----------



## thrasherht

how many PPD should I be getting. Because I have been test folding, and my PPD is really low. So I am worried I have something setup wrong.

I am using the FAH Tracker program to fold with.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


red hat, arch and gentoo it what I'd use 
I used ubuntu it's fine for cpu but gpu is not so grate as others


Thnx! I will try one of these









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


how many PPD should I be getting. Because I have been test folding, and my PPD is really low. So I am worried I have something setup wrong.

I am using the FAH Tracker program to fold with.


With v7 client, and if folding 24/7, i'm guessing you might reach 12K PPD with yout sig rig, maybe a little more, with -SMP3 and GPU core_16.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


With v7 client, and if folding 24/7, i'm guessing you might reach 12K PPD with yout sig rig, maybe a little more, with -SMP3 and GPU core_16.


how do I make sure I am getting Core_16, because right now, I am getting core_11.
how do I make sure I am using smp3?


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


how do I make sure I am getting Core_16, because right now, I am getting core_11.
how do I make sure I am using smp3?


If you're using the v7 client, you'll have to hope that a core_16 WU is downloaded, they're not so many, so you won't see them all the time.

If you're not getting them,check this guide

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...-v7-guide.html

There is a section in expert mode where you can select the number of cores your SMP client will use, set it to value "3". (not 100% sure to the value...hopefully someone will give it a certainty







)


----------



## Alatar

Anyone know what kind of a WU my i7 860 is chewing right now? takes an awfully long time to complete and the PPD is not showing. Just started a day or two ago so I'm pretty much new to everything...

I also like the download time but I guess that's not related


----------



## LiLChris

Another 8800gts 512mb, 4x 2gb Corsair ram, and a 360 Rad just arrived!








Will update the OP in a moment...


----------



## thrasherht

Thank god I don't pay for eletricity


----------



## wupah

Wondering if i should try -bigadv with my 2500k or stick with smp.


----------



## omega17

at 4.5 Jigglehertz you should give -bigadv a go

assuming you won't use your rig for anything too intensive, you should meet the deadline

do it before the CC though just to make sure it will be effective


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupah;13357442*
> Wondering if i should try -bigadv with my 2500k or stick with smp.


Only if you plan on going 24/7 and not do any CPU intensive work the, go for bigadv.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

I need more Jigglehertz.









At least I have more nanometers than most of you.


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Don't hate me but I have to do it!


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Seabigbear*











Don't hate me but I have to do it!


You _also_ shall be truncated.

OCN FTW!!!


----------



## thrasherht

yay, got GPU folding up and running with decent PPD.


----------



## wupah

can I fold on the cpu for CC ? or is it gpu only; sorry if this sounds stupid.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wupah*


can I fold on the cpu for CC ? or is it gpu only; sorry if this sounds stupid.


You should fold both!








Use *OCNChimpin* on both clients, but for the CPU client make sure to use the passkey in the OP.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

just converted my rigs over...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


just converted my rigs over...




















Arent you early on the GPUs though? You still have 24+ hours before having to switch those.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

easier to just do it now rather than later. I always get busy at random times. maybe i can get my GTX570 up and folding soon too


----------



## LiLChris

Oh ok then, yea earlier is better if you are a busy person.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

UGH!

Just found out something I had my computer doing that is REALLY dumb of me. Was running my cpu on 1.4v (now 1.3v) for my OC.

Didn't notice I had set that so now I am getting much much better temps. I was worried about folding 24/7 from the heat but now I am only about 60-70c at max load whereas before I could go past 80c where I could really notice the room getting hotter.

Now I just got to figure out whether I should paint my AP-15's tomorrow or wait until the competition is over since I plan on leaving my computer on for 10 days


----------



## robbo2

Hey OCN you seem to have run into a problem. Seems that Monkey_Bollocks is a superior team and I don't know what you can do about it


----------



## hxcnero

FAH GPU Tracker V2 is estimating my PPD for my rig @ ~30k hope this helps out.







gonna switch over to OCNChimpin shortly.


----------



## Zackcy

Is this the pass key for Chimpin?

fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Hey OCN you seem to have run into a problem. Seems that Monkey_Bollocks is a superior team and I don't know what you can do about it










Well they will fall to our Superior silicon.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13360995*
> Well they will fall to our Superior silicon.


This







.


----------



## robbo2

I think the problem could be half of OCN think they will be doing laundry for 10 days while the other half just like monkeys.


----------



## thrasherht

How long does it take for FAH client v7 take to accurately determine PPD. My cpu is only saying 600 or so PPD.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13361200*
> How long does it take for FAH client v7 take to accurately determine PPD. My cpu is only saying 600 or so PPD.


Probably not going to tell you correctly for SMP, use this instead.
http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

As for the GPU it should work...


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Probably not going to tell you correctly for SMP, use this instead.
http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

As for the GPU it should work...


still only says 2600ppd. That just seems way too low. is that close? or do I have a crappy WU?


----------



## LiLChris

No idea what work unit you have.








Also not sure if you are folding the GPU or not.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Seabigbear*











Don't hate me but I have to do it!


it was all I could think off


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


No idea what work unit you have.








Also not sure if you are folding the GPU or not.


I am folding on both the GPU and the CPU at the same time. 
The GPU is WU 11294. It is set to advanced.
The cpu is getting WU 6953.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I think the problem could be half of OCN think they will be doing laundry for 10 days while the other half just like monkeys.



Hmmm...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Hmmm...











x2


----------



## robbo2

Sethy666 you appear to be on the wrong team


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Sethy666 you appear to be on the wrong team


----------



## zodac

Since when is the winning team the wrong team?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*












QFT. Sethy your caught!!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


QFT. Sethy your caught!!!


You have besmirched my honour!

Now you will taste my wrath... oh, wait, Im out of wrath... how about a wet willie?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


how about a wet willie?


You know I am flattered, but unfortunately I will have to pass on this


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


You know I am flattered, but unfortunately I will have to pass on this










Well, I guess honour is restored and my work here is done


----------



## robbo2

Dumb Aussie you can't kick me from this thread.

But I am going to bed.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Dumb Aussie you can't kick me from this thread.

But I am going to bed.


Typical Queenlander... going to bed at 4pm. Is it past your nanna nap time?


----------



## soulster

Hmmm using the v6 clients (CPU/GPU) the CPU client shows folding under the updated user (OCNChimpin) but HFM still shows my personal user.

Think I read somewhere the units will be completed under the OCNChimpin user even though they were started under personal?

Also. . . .Yay!! Got my new SB working in time for Chimpin =] Quick OC to 4.5 and its so much cooler than X58, and faster still aaand uses less power ~_~ Shall play with OC's some more after the Chimp =]


----------



## zodac

Yeah, the WU will go to the name it has at the end of the WU, though HFM normally won't update until the next WU.


----------



## 6speed

Does anyone know if it will be better for me to only fold with my 2600K or to also fold with my 6950? My 6950 isn't really overclocked at all and I wanted to know it it would be worth it or if what I would lose from my 2600K is more then what I will gain from my 6950.


----------



## LiLChris

I say the 2600k bigadv is best.


----------



## 6speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I say the 2600k bigadv is best.










HaHa, cool, Thanks LiLChris








I guess I could rip it out install it and a spare HDD with win7 in my server(Q6600) and fold it, but I don't really know what kind of PPD my 6950 would get and if it would be worth it.


----------



## Sethy666

Apart from switching over the clients , Im set.

Both CPU and GPU are overclocked to a good balance of performance vs heat/volts and Im ready to rock.

Ive tested it for the past 48hrs and nothing appears amiss (fingers crossed).

Now... we wait.


----------



## XPD541

I have decided to commit my Phenom x4 9850, a 9600GSO and my GT240 to the CC. My Phenom II is locked into folding for BBT right now, but I should be able to get some decent clocks on my cards since both are in high-flow cases. GT240 has the shaders at 1745 on air, running 85% fan and 55c temps. Will try for something similar with the 9600GSO but the Phenom x4 9850 is a finicky beast... :|

OCN FTW!!!

FOLD ON!!!


----------



## franktitude

Weee. I just switched my client to OCNChimpin, with -bigadv.

I'm ready!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Everything does when you have a sick, depraved mind.


















Hello...!!


















Sent from WORK_PC with a QWERTY keyboard


----------



## lemans81

I just wanted to make a post supporting this, sadly I have nothing that can fold this year. Times have been hard and real life has intervened. Hopefully next year I will be at a placed where I can help.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Typical Queenlander... going to bed at 4pm. Is it past your nanna nap time?










It really was to be honest. Damn I was tired except now I'm awake and it's midnight









I'm going to retreat now. I am sorry if I offended anyone it was just a bit of competition stirring









Good luck in the challenge!


----------



## strap624

So what the best way for me to utilize my ATI GPU's with [email protected]?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strap624*


So what the best way for me to utilize my ATI GPU's with [email protected]?


V7 client!


----------



## BankaiKiller

how do I switch names from bankaikiller to our team?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strap624*


So what the best way for me to utilize my ATI GPU's with [email protected]?


What Finrod said, but honestly your better off doing bigadv wok units on that i7 or possibly -smp 7 + 1 GPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


how do I switch names from bankaikiller to our team?



What client are you using?


----------



## strap624

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


V7 client!


 link to download? I don't see a v7 on their website.


----------



## BankaiKiller

ok i figured it out i'm now folding for OCNChimpin for team 37726


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strap624*


link to download?


link to v7 client download

link to zodac's client v7 setup thread


----------



## flipd

Hey Z, I see 2 different passkeys: One on the thread, which is the one I'm using, and one on your sig. I'm guessing they're both primed and ready for use?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


I see 2 different passkeys: One on the thread, which is the one I'm using, and one on your sig. I'm guessing they're both primed and ready for use?


Yes they are both ready.


----------



## nbmjhk6

2 days till CC


----------



## flipd

Oh cool, thanks Chris! I'm crazy excited, I already switched my clients because I'll forget if I wait til last minute. Poor flipd won't be getting WUs for 2 weeks haha.


----------



## strap624

I'll try to get in on this. I need to get everything up and running. Are the clients compatible with Crossfire?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6;13366061*
> 3 days till CC


Uh No its today!!!

Z: are you going to do a separate thread with the CC Team Stats?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13366076*
> Oh cool, thanks Chris! I'm crazy excited, I already switched my clients because I'll forget if I wait til last minute. Poor flipd won't be getting WUs for 2 weeks haha.


you and me both... and heck I just caught up to Deeeebs too.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13366260*
> are you going to do a separate thread with the CC Team Stats?


I believe we are using the official site this time since last year the numbers of the spreadsheet were off.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624;13366247*
> I'll try to get in on this. I need to get everything up and running. Are the clients compatible with Crossfire?


Crossfire and SLI does nothing for folding but possibly cause problems, each GPU works on its own work unit.








I really suggest folding bigadv instead since it will net you a great amount of points for less power/heat.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Any reason its already started counting points? I'm guessing it will be reset on the 5th..


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13366260*
> Uh No its today!!!


Today is the third. The CC starts on the 5th. Why are you saying it's today?


----------



## Erick Silver

OMG it is the 3rd... Christ where the hell am I???


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13366376*
> Any reason its already started counting points? I'm guessing it will be reset on the 5th..


To make sure everything is working they need to have it up before the actual start, then they can easily reset it when its time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6;13366381*
> Today is the third. The CC starts on the 5th. Why are you saying it's today?


The bigadv folders should have switched today, no idea why he thinks it started today.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Just switched 2 of my -bigadv clients over and will switch the other 2 over later today once they finish their wu's.
GPU clients will get switched over May 5th.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Figures, I might be out of town for this, so instead of 2 machines running possibly just the 1







I'll see if i can get another person in on this, he doesn't need his tri sli 470s for 10 days im sure


----------



## metal_gunjee

I need to get back on my ass, stabilize some hi overclocks and get ready to go! Only 2 days...









I just really dont trust my GTX460 at over 850MHz.


----------



## 0bit

I'm switching on two of my 2600ks tonight and the last one won't start until the 4th. I'm trying a bigadv on that last one as it was upgraded over the weekend. 1090t and 970BE will be fired up on Thursday before I head to work. I'm still wondering if I should disassemble my 2500k HTPC and fold on it, I'd need to go get another heatsink for it to happen. The stock heat sink shot up to 77C when I tried folding on it.


----------



## Boyboyd

I thought you did fold on your 2500k 0bit?

Edit: NVM. I only thought that because you were in the X6/2500k catagory for the team comp.

I sometimes forget there are x6 folders in it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i went ahead and switched my stuff all but 1 rig going to run these for ocn.
1x i7 [email protected] bigadv 7 + 1 gpu of the 5970
1x [email protected] smp + 8800gt
1x [email protected] smp + 8800gt
All running right should be around 50-60k just hope we dont get hit with more storms or i gota shut the rigs down.


----------



## justarealguy

Should we be switching our clients now or can it wait till tomorrow?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13367655*
> Should we be switching our clients now or can it wait till tomorrow?


I think bigadv should switch today or tomorrow

GPU can wait til a couple hours before the competition, SMP folders need to switch about 8-12 hours before the comp starts (based on how fast you fold a smp wu)


----------



## Erick Silver

I ahve already switch because I am an idiot and thought today was the 5th so I switched last night before heading to bed because I am a moron like that....

Oops run-on repeating sentence...


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13367643*
> I thought you did fold on your 2500k 0bit?
> 
> Edit: NVM. I only thought that because you were in the X6/2500k catagory for the team comp.
> 
> I sometimes forget there are x6 folders in it.


Yeah, I used the x6 in the TC. The 2500k is stuck in the HTPC, I'll have to figure something out because the PSU is sitting above the CPU in the case. Maybe I'll drill some hole in the top of the case and use a spare H70.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

^I like that idea ^


----------



## LiLChris

Less than 2 days!


----------



## Lampen

Got all my clients up and running to make sure everything's stable.


----------



## 5prout

So excited!


----------



## epidemic

I have been lazy but I am signed up and minus a 460 at the moment.


----------



## Greg0986

Quick question guys, I am going to be running 2 6870's in crossfire and I also want to run my CPU. I know it will only be utilizing 2 of the cores and the other 2 for the GPU's but is there anything I need to do to tell it to just run on 2 cores?

Can I specify which cores to utilise for both CPU and GPU? Core 1 & 3 for CPU and Core 2 & 4 for GPU?


----------



## zodac

You can set the affinity using a program like SetPriority or WinAFC.


----------



## JedixJarf

@Zodac, eerrrrrmmm...

Your sig has a different passkey than the one in the OP, WHAT DO???


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13364728*
> It really was to be honest. Damn I was tired except now I'm awake and it's midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to retreat now. I am sorry if I offended anyone it was just a bit of competition stirring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck in the challenge!


Its all good. No offense taken. GL to you also









My clients are now switched and ready to roll... waiting, waiting...


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


@Zodac, eerrrrrmmm...

Your sig has a different passkey than the one in the OP, WHAT DO???


There's more than one passkey









Unless z has made a terrible mistake, and it wouldn't be the first time


----------



## sdla4ever

Gotta love WC right now lol, 31C in my room (No AC) and my i7 is only at 75C at 100% load. I got my bigadv switched and ready.


----------



## zodac

There are multiple passkeys; if I've posted it, it works.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13370364*
> There's more than one passkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless z has made a terrible mistake, and it wouldn't be the first time


Why would there be more than 1 key?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13370364*
> Unless z has made a terrible mistake, and it wouldn't be the first time


I hope not. It would be worth more than her life









Nah, she pretty good with this stuff AND she just sent me a CC reminder PM


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13370416*
> There are multiple passkeys; if I've posted it, it works.


Can never be too careful; you just admitted to putting the wrong username in


----------



## zodac

No, I put the right name, but I forgot to change the passkey on my rig.









Anyway, we have many passkeys for OCNChimpin; I'm just spreading them out.


----------



## koven

about to switch over to OCNChimpin

go OCN!


----------



## BStanchina

So stoked


----------



## Xcrunner

How would a P4 w/ HT @ 3.4GHz do on SMP? lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


So stoked


I know.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


How would a P4 w/ HT @ 3.4GHz do on SMP? lol


500-800 PPD most likely.


----------



## 10acjed

Just want to make sure all my settings are right...

Have to set mine for 6 cores to aliviate heat, everything else look correct tho??


----------



## zodac

Take off -advmethods. Otherwise it's fine.


----------



## 10acjed

sweet thanks....

Ready to rock n roll


----------



## drew630

Quick question, I will have 4 devices folding for the CC (everything in sig rig). I need a screenshot of just one of the devices folding on the v7 client, say the 570, correct? Or do you need a screen shot of all four individually?


----------



## Gahzirra

Just got my system setup and started folding in preparation for the challenge. Still new to this so bear with me in my newbness. Using sig rig, My CPU is only showing 1277 estimated ppd but my gpu is 14500. Is this normal? What am I missing ?


----------



## Thumper

Listen! Do you hear? That is the sound of ultimate suffering.

That was the screams of my wife as all four of my most powerful computers were just cranked back to life and set to full speed. Outside, I can hear my power meter clicking off dollars like a machine gun.









Drew, I hope we only need one because I am NOT setting up FAH GPU Tracker on the other 3 machines I have running. Outside of this contest (and I understand why it is being used for the contest prizes) I find this client to be poor in meeting my needs. A little hint too, once the tracker downloads the FAH clients, you have to manually move them to the proper sub folder (SMP, GPU0, GPU1, ect) before starting them. Also, the tracker told me to use GPU2 for my video card but then it set itself up to monitor the GPU0 folder.









HFM works much better for me so that I can monitor all my systems from one terminal and configuration is a breeze.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


Quick question, I will have 4 devices folding for the CC (everything in sig rig). I need a screenshot of just one of the devices folding on the v7 client, say the 570, correct? Or do you need a screen shot of all four individually?


Just one will suffice. As in v7 i do not think you can have multiple usernames


----------



## falconkaji

I can't believe I missed out on the cheap GTX460 on Newegg today.

Gah!


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I can't believe I missed out on the cheap GTX460 on Newegg today.

Gah!


Don't feel bad I ended up getting GTS 450s because I didn't feel like buying a new PSU lol.

Can I step up from my GTS 450s both?

Answered my own question on EVGA it says they are not eligible so I e-mailed them to ask why. I bought them from newegg full price lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


Quick question, I will have 4 devices folding for the CC (everything in sig rig). I need a screenshot of just one of the devices folding on the v7 client, say the 570, correct? Or do you need a screen shot of all four individually?


Just one WU.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gahzirra*


Just got my system setup and started folding in preparation for the challenge. Still new to this so bear with me in my newbness. Using sig rig, My CPU is only showing 1277 estimated ppd but my gpu is 14500. Is this normal? What am I missing ?


Client v7? It doesn't include bonuses, sadly. Your PPD actually i much higher.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thumper*


Listen! Do you hear? That is the sound of ultimate suffering.

That was the screams of my wife as all four of my most powerful computers were just cranked back to life and set to full speed. Outside, I can hear my power meter clicking off dollars like a machine gun.









Drew, I hope we only need one because I am NOT setting up FAH GPU Tracker on the other 3 machines I have running. Outside of this contest (and I understand why it is being used for the contest prizes) I find this client to be poor in meeting my needs. A little hint too, once the tracker downloads the FAH clients, you have to manually move them to the proper sub folder (SMP, GPU0, GPU1, ect) before starting them. Also, the tracker told me to use GPU2 for my video card but then it set itself up to monitor the GPU0 folder.









HFM works much better for me so that I can monitor all my systems from one terminal and configuration is a breeze.


FAH Tracker isn't required for the CC; it's just easier for non-Folders who come in during the CC to get set up. If you want to use the normal clients, you could just use HFM and submit proof through that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well my rig has been switched over. Going to check on it in the morn to make sure it is using the right name but I am sure it is.

On another note getting spammed by Z is the best part of these things. Although it would be much better if it sent them out one at a time instead of the muti-PM it usually uses. So impersonal









BTW where is my foldathon folder badge??? Hmmm where to put it no more room down there.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


On another note getting spammed by Z is the best part of these things. Although it would be much better if it sent them out one at a time instead of the muti-PM it usually uses. So impersonal










No offence, but I'm not sending out 1,200 personalised PMs.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No offence, but I'm not sending out 1,200 personalised PMs.










Thats fine I just want one. for me







We must win again! otherwise I will use my low earth orbital laser app to murder EVGA's servers.

Where are they located again


----------



## zodac

Evga-land?


----------



## Hydraulic

Switched over two of my rigs, will switch over the other two when I get the chance tomorrow.

We are going to kick ass this CC!


----------



## soulster

I'm assuming the counter gets reset (on the hardware canucks website) when the competition actually starts?







haha would be fail if they forgot. . .


----------



## zodac

I would assume so.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Can you start folding a WU now and pause it before it finishes and then resume it once the contest starts or does it not work that way?

Never folded before so just curious how that would work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Can you start folding a WU now and pause it before it finishes and then resume it once the contest starts or does it not work that way?

Never folded before so just curious how that would work.


No, you cannot.

*EDIT:* Sorry, to clarify, it is possible, though not condoned.


----------



## goodtobeking

Which client do I use for -bigadv??


----------



## zodac

SMP v6.34, or the FAH Tracker (purple link in sig).


----------



## Dissentience

nevermind, ninja'd


----------



## goodtobeking

Oh ok, I thought the FAH GPU Tracker didnt do -bigadv anymore. Firing off now.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Do I need to sli two 580 for folding? and on a related note, do I then need to do the sli hack for an amd board?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Do I need to sli two 580 for folding? and on a related note, do I then need to do the sli hack for an amd board?


No to both questions.









Check the purple link in my sig to set up multiple GPUs for Folding quickly.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Awesome, that solves so many problems. Thanks zodac


----------



## slytown

Can I send this thread to Monkey News?


----------



## Somenamehere

I have a lot of work to do tomorrow + Thursday for the CC. School has been killer.

I currently have an amd quad core with 8800gtx doing nothing, i3 (needs overclock) with 8800gts 512mb, 8800gt + 8800gts 640mb doing nothing.


----------



## Foxdie

sorry can someone fill me in what -bigadv is and who should use it and who shouldn't?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foxdie*


sorry can someone fill me in what -bigadv is and who should use it and who shouldn't?


big adv takes about 2 days to fold a wu, its for 8 core processors (or i7 with hyperthreading)

Though x6's can do them (though I don't know the technique)

They do 30k + ppd (but takes 2 days to do the wu

At least thats my understanding


----------



## LiLChris

2-3 days depending on your specs, and it can basically double your PPD.


----------



## Dissentience

bigadv WUs are large units that take 1-2 days to complete on a fast 8 thread processor. 2600ks folding -bigadv can throw down 40-50k PPD


----------



## goodtobeking

Folding away on a 6900WU with my I7's 8 threads at 4Ghz. I switched the name/passkey after the WU started. Will that affect anything?? It says OCNChimpin at the bottom of the Tracker


----------



## zodac

Yeah, bonuses won't be given if the name/passkey is changed mid-WU.


----------



## Blueduck3285

So I have something interesting. My SMP (using old client, v7 slows down the same work units on my system to a crawl compared to the older clients) client is set to auto start, the thing is, it doesnt show up in my task manager at all. Here is a pic


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, bonuses won't be given if the name/passkey is changed mid-WU.


I am glad I asked. Now I need to delete that WU and start over. Thanks Zodac.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Set this up a couple of weeks back and just started it for the CC, I just wish I had a GPU that could fold D;


----------



## zodac

You running -bigadv on that?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok well I started folding my i7-930 -bigadv under OCNChimpin this morning and I'm getting a TPF of 31:43 (P6901) which is worth about 75,708 points and should drop on 5/5/2011 @ 1:12 pm PST so that should help a bit. I'm also going to start my GTX 480 up on the 4th before I go to bed so that should add 15k ppd but it takes away from my CPU ppd but ultimately its worth more. I'll average about 45-50k ppd. Good luck everyone.

Edit: wait, do I NEED V7 client for this? I don't have it setup nor will I be able to do it until sometime in the afternoon on the 5th. Will a screens of my version 6.34 client with it showing OCNChimpin as the username and having HFM.NET open showing the progress be sufficient?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## XPD541

O lookie! This thread is nao rated * * * * *.










*Spools-Up His Rigs for the CC*


----------



## rurushu

Finally managed to get my new 2600k monster up and running. Looks like I'll get around 50k PPD from it @4.4GHz (I need to get a better cooler). I just hope I won't get any bluescreens.

Grand total: around 90k PPD if all goes well


----------



## Boyboyd

I forgot to switch my bigadv client in time. It will finish at 8PM for me, so it will technically start before the CC.

Does it start on May the 5th UTC or what?

NVM i read the OP.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Will the username automatically update in HFM if we change it in the clients? So far, it hasn't for me.


----------



## chriskaz

Question!
I ended up going with bigadv, showing almost 35k ppd however







Will running 4 gpus with bigadv cause any issues?? If so, indulge me on a solution.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf;13376194*
> Will the username automatically update in HFM if we change it in the clients? So far, it hasn't for me.


I just changed it HFM, Preferences > Web Settings


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13376218*
> Question!
> I ended up going with bigadv, showing almost 35k ppd however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will running 4 gpus with bigadv cause any issues?? If so, indulge me on a solution.


If they are nvidia GPUs they use about 2% CPU time each. That's 8% combined.

You'd probably get closer to 40k PPD if you ran with no GPUs.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13376227*
> If they are nvidia GPUs they use about 2% CPU time each. That's 8% combined.
> 
> You'd probably get closer to 40k PPD if you ran with no GPUs.


I didn't start the GPU's yet, they are all nvidia (1 gtx 260 and 3 8800 gt's)

So I guess I would be looking at close to no bonus then huh?


----------



## Boyboyd

Nah not really. You should still get a sizeable increase over running regular SMP. I'd stick with the 4GPUs and bigadv.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Dunno if it has been asked but, why is there no chimp challenge icon on the main page like last year?
I only noticed this thread today


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13376241*
> I didn't start the GPU's yet, they are all nvidia (1 gtx 260 and 3 8800 gt's)
> 
> So I guess I would be looking at close to no bonus then huh?


I tend to use -smp 7 when folding bigadv and GPU at the same time, and the PPD is usually much better than -smp 8 + GPU.


----------



## Hydraulic

I really wish I could fold on the computers at school. In one lab we have 60 computers, all with Xeon w3540's. Not to metnion the hundreds of other computers in labs across campus.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I dropped 2 bigadv's last night so looking at the time table for HFM.net on bigadv's, I should drop about 330K the first day of the challenge.

I'm going to try and get the last bigadv rig up and running tonight *using a hybrid setup* and if it works then add another 85K to that total.

Also, I'm going to see where I can stick my GTX570. All my rigs are running bigadv so I really don't want to use those. I'll have to figure it out tonight.


----------



## Kevdog

That sounds like a hell of a "Folding Factory" you got there....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13376951*
> That sounds like a hell of a "Folding Factory" you got there....


well temp wise, it's pretty close to hell. The past few days we've had temps in the 50's so it's not bad. just crack a window and let that cool air in.

it's just 5x 2600k's so it's nothing extravagant. I've had to reorganize the cluster because of heat and expansion. I've had to move a bunch of stuff around to balance it out. I've also been trying to figure out where to put certain components. Since they are all cooled with H50 / H70's and caseless, It's a chore to try and get all those setup since there is no mounting system.

the Hybrid setup is to use a Y splitter for the 24 pin connecter and an adapter for the motherboards 8pin connector to have 2 rigs running from one PSU. If it works, then I'll tear down all my rigs and switch them over to that style freeing up some of the PSU's to be used in another cluster, code named: Gotterdamerung.

Honestly, This competition is why I built the rigs to begin with. I want to win.


----------



## SS_Patrick

I have 2 bigadv that are dropping today. Once those drop I'll switch over. I have 1 bigadv that just started for OCNChimpin


----------



## Desert Rat

I just switched my 2 rigs. I should be good for about 140k PPD. How many points do we need to win?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13377061*
> I just switched my 2 rigs. I should be good for about 140k PPD. How many points do we need to win?


It depends on how many points the other teams get.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13377061*
> I just switched my 2 rigs. I should be good for about 140k PPD. How many points do we need to win?


As many as possible. I believe EVGA has us outnumbered so we need to make up with as many points as we can muster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;13377024*
> I have 2 bigadv that are dropping today. Once those drop I'll switch over. I have 1 bigadv that just started for OCNChimpin


Awesome!







I think we will have a good chance at beating everybody. Last year we held our own for 2nd place and I think this year, we should be able to take our title back.


----------



## mach1

Just switched over my 2600K... got a 2685. My i7-950, i5-760 and GTX460 will get switched tonight. All said, I should be good for ~90-100K... that is, unless I make up my mind and get this gtx560 I'm looking at...


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

If the victor this year is a function of how much of your total production goes towards the CC, and how much you can improve it (production) during the 10 day period then I believe we are probably the best positioned to win this year. We've traditionally had the largest percentage of our teams points dedicated to the CC of all the teams.

My E5645 (hex core), GTX460, and X3430 (i5 Lynnfield) are going to the cause (on loan from evga). I'm going to see if I can't eek the clock up on the E5645.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;13377658*
> If the victor this year is a function of how much of your total production goes towards the CC, and how much you can improve it (production) during the 10 day period then I believe we are probably the best positioned to win this year. *We've traditionally had the largest percentage of our teams points dedicated to the CC of all the teams.*
> 
> My E5645 (hex core), GTX460, and X3430 (i5 Lynnfield) are going to the cause (on loan from evga). I'm going to see if I can't eek the clock up on the E5645.


Exactly... we've usually had >90% conversion, which is higher than most other teams.


----------



## rmp459

man i was holding out to see if BD was gonna be a better ppd chip for a dedicated folding rig, but im having such a hard time not running out to microcenter for a 2600k. Electricity is just so damn expensive here.

I also have a bigadv in the pipe for day1, afterwards ill drop down to 7cores and throw the 460s on for just over 60k PPD. :\

Im really tempted to build a native linux 2600k box 2nite.

Microcenter also is running a i7 960 + X58-UD3R bundle for $379


----------



## ACHILEE5

Is this right








Oh, and yeah "I know I could fold on my 2600K"


----------



## zodac

1) I need the date too.

2) Needs to be taken during the CC.

3) Needs to be emailed.


----------



## 0bit

It has to be greater than 50% and between 5th and 15th.

Edit: It is quick.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13378215*
> 1) I need the date too.
> 
> 2) Needs to be taken during the CC.
> 
> 3) Needs to be emailed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13378220*
> It has to be greater than 50% and between 5th and 15th.
> 
> Edit: It is quick.











Nah, I just meant, have I got it right for the event








But I'd guess as you both didn't pickup on any thing. It must be right


----------



## zodac




----------



## Lampen

More people needed! Go coerce your friends into helping us for the CC!


----------



## wupah

Should I use the FAH GPU V2 tracker to fold with the Cpu and Gpu or use v7 ? Trying to maximize my PPD and keep things simple !


----------



## Willhemmens

Quick question, I mean quick because I've got to go to work in 20, I was just given a PS3, how do I get it to fold? Its on version 3.6 firmware.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13378376*
> More people needed! Go coerce your friends into helping us for the CC!


*GO DO THIS!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupah;13378383*
> Should I use the FAH GPU V2 tracker to fold with the Cpu and Gpu or use v7 ? Trying to maximize my PPD and keep things simple !


The Tracker will be fine for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13378390*
> Quick question, I mean quick because I've got to go to work in 20, I was just given a PS3, how do I get it to fold? Its on version 3.6 firmware.


Bottom of the OP here:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/720844-windows-7-changing-client-usernames.html


----------



## Wishmaker

Sorry to be a bit ... off the mark here but I have a lot of stuff on my plate. PhD and tons of projects. Can someone point me to a straight and easy guide? Thanks a bunch







. I see there are some new clients from last year so I am a bit out of date.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13378897*
> Sorry to be a bit ... off the mark here but I have a lot of stuff on my plate. PhD and tons of projects. Can someone point me to a straight and easy guide? Thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see there are some new clients from last year so I am a bit out of date.


Purple link in my sig.









*EDIT:* Probably best if you use 7 cores of the i7 on -bigadv, to leave one core free for the GPU.


----------



## Wishmaker

Thanks for the heads up Zodac. I will try to configure my client via remote desktop because I do not have access to that sig rig. I will use my laptop mainly for this but will set up the rigs and let them work.


----------



## zodac

Be careful with the GPU then; I think remote desktop can kill the GPU client. To be on the safe side, maybe don't bother with the GPU at all, and just do all 8 cores on -bigadv.

Your call.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13379029*
> Be careful with the GPU then; I think remote desktop can kill the GPU client. To be on the safe side, maybe don't bother with the GPU at all, and just do all 8 cores on -bigadv.
> 
> Your call.


I will run on the I7 then only. Will follow the guide in your sig and set up the pc accordingly.


----------



## ACHILEE5

How does this look


----------



## Boyboyd

Is your 2600k at stock?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13379029*
> Be careful with the GPU then; I think remote desktop can kill the GPU client. To be on the safe side, maybe don't bother with the GPU at all, and just do all 8 cores on -bigadv.
> 
> Your call.


Or set up TeamViewer really quickly and do it through that







TV doesn't kill the GPU, it only cripples the GPU if it's connected when a new WU starts

In other news, currently changing my usernames/passkeys


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13379122*
> Is your 2600k at stock?


4.3GHz









not doing "bigadv"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13379072*
> How does this look


That little date thing in the corner of your monitor; put that in the SS too.









And yea, that's low PPD for a 2600k...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13379208*
> *That little date thing in the corner of your monitor*; put that in the SS too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea, that's low PPD for a 2600k...


Got ya


----------



## zodac

Seriously though, that i7 should be getting a hell of a lot more than 12.6k.


----------



## omega17

I get more than that on my X6 1090T @ 4.0Ghz, so yeah it's low for a 2600K


----------



## matroska

at 4.3GHz you should be getting at least 25K running SMP. Are you running six cores only because of the GPU?


----------



## omega17

6?









why not 7?


----------



## matroska

Some people are using 6 cores because of that "power of 2" thing stated by the v7 client...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13379203*
> 4.3GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not doing "bigadv"


You should be getting about 20k. Are all the cores loaded in task manager?


----------



## omega17

Must be "multiple of 2" not "power" otherwise it'd be 2,4,8,16,32...









but yeah I know what you mean. You can still use odd cores though right?


----------



## zodac

Don't use 11 cores, but 5, 7 and 9 seem to be fine.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13379399*
> Must be "multiple of 2" not "power" otherwise it'd be 2,4,8,16,32...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah I know what you mean. You can still use odd cores though right?


Yeah, that









Yes, you can, although it isn't recommended i believe, forgot the reason.
i still use 6.34, no problems with this one. v7 was crippling my X2, throwing a 40-50 min TPF, when normal was 14min, 29 for bigger WUs. As i don't really benefit from v7, as i don't have a 5/6 Series ATI GPU, i rolled back









Edit: Z got here first


----------



## omega17

So, I know it's the 11th hour, but can I run v7 just for my 5 series cards and keep the console running for the SMP?


----------



## zodac

Yes.


----------



## Dissentience

Yes but core 16 will still eat your CPU usage


----------



## matroska

Sure, v7 with GPU only and SMP with 6.34. But are you having problems with v7 running SMP? What kind of PPD do you get?


----------



## mach1

What is with these A4 units I keep getting on my smp rig? The points suck on those

EDIT: and everything is switched over to OCNChimpin now... hfm says 95,425 ppd

Oh.. and Z... is this link proof enough? Or do you still want a screenie? It has the date stamped on it... shows everything...

http://mach1.webuda.com/summary.html


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13379360*
> You should be getting about 20k. Are all the cores loaded in task manager?


Yes, all core were at max!









And in other tests I get what it should get


----------



## Dissentience

HT on?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13379514*
> What is with these A4 units I keep getting on my smp rig? The points suck on those
> 
> EDIT: and everything is switched over to OCNChimpin now... hfm says 95,425 ppd


Yeah, just poor PPD on the new WUs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13379518*
> Yes, all core were at max!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other tests I get what it should get


Has the computer been off for any length of time?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13379535*
> HT on?


Yep


----------



## mach1

Z... check my edit above...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13379544*
> Yeah, just poor PPD on the new WUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the computer been off for any length of time?


That run was running 15 minutes


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I think that everyone needs to start switching over today! Lets show EVGA what they are about to get a taste of this year!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13379565*
> Z... check my edit above...


Not accepting HFM exports unless you're not able to get a screenshot of your computer during the CC, in which case you should PM me.

If you're able to get to your computer at any stage in the 10 days of the WU, one of the screenshots similiar to the ones in the OP please.


----------



## mach1

Good lord.. you still don't like Canadians, do you...


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh.


----------



## mach1

How could you not?


----------



## zodac

How could I, more like.


----------



## omega17

No problems with console SMP, but I know how it works and it's easy. If I can just add the v7 client to fold on the GPU's I'll do that, although it can't be 24/7 due to me not wanting meltdown heat in my room, and noise levels


----------



## mach1

Because we're Canadians! We're the most lovable, huggable bunch in the world! And because we got the hell out of Ireland while the gettin' was good.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13379639*
> How could I, more like.


Racist are ya


----------



## matroska

She's just a hater...heck, she hates everyone here


----------



## chriskaz

She's just mad you guys make better beer than Ireland.


----------



## omega17

Erm.... back on topic, whilst I do also dislike Canadians, I need an answer on something folding-related

How long does it take HFM to realise that I've changed the username in the client?


----------



## Dissentience

You should just have to refresh it


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13379776*
> She's just mad you guys make better beer than Ireland.


I have to double post to express a huge bout of laughter at this post. I think you need to lay off the Canadian beer, eh?

Guinness







/thread

dammit







ninjaed on my RAGEDOUBLE!

refresh didn't do it. still got my usual username, although the cfg file it's reading from says OCNChimpin


----------



## Dissentience

I assume you already tried quitting and restarting HFM


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13379789*
> I have to double post to express a huge bout of laughter at this post. I think you need to lay off the Canadian beer, eh?
> 
> Guinness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /thread


Guinness is my go-to beer...

But I am from the land of a million micro-brews. And I aim to test as many as I can before I die.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13379777*
> Erm.... back on topic, whilst I do also dislike Canadians, I need an answer on something folding-related
> 
> How long does it take HFM to realise that I've changed the username in the client?


Restart the client, then restart HFm.


----------



## Erick Silver

Don't stress about it Omega. I had the same issue. It will switch over.


----------



## omega17

Restarted both. With HFM running and without. I guess it will sort out eventually


----------



## zodac

As long as the client shows the OCNChimpin name, don't worry about HFM. Though restarting both always fixed it for me.


----------



## LiLChris

More stuff arrived today!









Red Alert 3 (sealed retail)
& some case footing of some sort.


----------



## johny24

Don't you have to wait for those WUs to complete before the username gets switched over?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchris;13379910*
> more stuff arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red alert 3 (sealed retail)
> & some case footing of some sort.


ra2 ftw


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13379902*
> As long as the client shows the OCNChimpin name, don't worry about HFM. Though restarting both always fixed it for me.


I know it's folding under the Chimpin name, that's fine, but I wanna make sure I can SS for my badge
















I'll wait a little while...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24;13379915*
> Don't you have to wait for those WUs to complete before the username gets switched over?


Only for SMP, though if you switch mid work unit then it will still get points just no bonuses.
So a bigadv would equal 8.9k instead of 75k or SMP would be 300ish instead of 3k.

AFAIK GPUS can switch as they please...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13379935*
> ra2 ftw


RA2 was my favorite, but RA3 was rather decent.
This one is the limited edition box, which reminds me of my C&C3 LE I pre-order ages ago.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have a question... (of course lol). I have a friend that only has a PS3 and would like to help. I know its not that many ppd but every little bit helps. Would they be able to be in the running for prizes too? I could take a photograph of the PS3 running under OCNChimpin and email it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## omega17

not fussed about the bonus as they're going to drop before the CC starts


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13379951*
> I have a question... (of course lol). I have a friend that only has a PS3 and would like to help. I know its not that many ppd but every little bit helps. Would they be able to be in the running for prizes too? I could take a photograph of the PS3 running under OCNChimpin and email it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


If a PS3 is all he's using, a picture with his OCN name on a piece of paper will be fine.


----------



## LiLChris

He needs to be registered and I can only assume semi active, if not anyone with farms will just start making multiple accounts (against TOS) and try to win things.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, it wouldn't be fair for the active members of OCN if some dude just signs on for 10 days to win prizes and never come back.


----------



## omega17

That's fair; but Chris means one person entering multiple times, right?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13380010*
> That's fair; but Chris means one person entering multiple times, right?


Yea.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johny24*


Don't you have to wait for those WUs to complete before the username gets switched over?


I changed all my clients this morning but only the ones(GTX 580's) that finished that wu reflect the name change in HFM. You dont need to do anything to HFM. Im still waiting for my 2 bigadv clients to finish the current unit to see if they took the changes.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

yay! the thread is alive!







and also judging by our current update on OCNChimpin, 370K from one update is pretty dang sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Erick Silver

Hard Canucks Page is down....


----------



## zodac

No it's not...


----------



## matroska

I'm changing all the clients tonight or tomorrow morning. Still on time to drop some SMP WUs at the beggining









Gonna use VMWare to run SMP, still doing backups to change OS


----------



## Somenamehere

Some quick question since it is my first time using this GPU Tracker program










1. Why are the colors yellow ?
2. Why is my one 470 getting over 11k less than my first one ?
3. Why is my -bigadv only 18k ? (I have it running on -smp 7 because of gpus)

*Edit:* About a minute after I posted my gpu's turned green and went up to 16k.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13379983*
> He needs to be registered and I can only assume semi active, if not anyone with farms will just start making multiple accounts (against TOS) and try to win things.


Why would you need a farm? One machine is all they need if they wanted to cheat.

Yellow means that the program hasn't run long enough to estimate the ppd accurately. Once it has had to to run 3% without interruption, the estimates should be more accurate.


----------



## Krusher33

Ha ha ha, wow... what a big jump on that hourly production chart.


----------



## Desert Rat

Yellow is due to you need 3-4% progress after you start folding or just turn it on. After that the ppd will be ok. Did you go to setup and chose to use 7 cores for more smp ppd?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Why would you need a farm? One machine is all you need if you wanted to cheat.


Reason I said farm is those with multiple rigs can say, "oh this is my friends and here is his entry" and justify it more than using 1 PC. 
Of course you can do it with one and still _try_ to get away with it.

Either way, it needs to be tied to a OCN name which is limited 1 per user unless you make two and jeopardize your account by being banned.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13380095*
> I'm changing all the clients tonight or tomorrow morning. Still on time to drop some SMP WUs at the beggining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna use VMWare to run SMP, still doing backups to change OS


*noob question incoming*

What's the point of folding on a virtual machine? I tried searching for an answer but I found nothing.


----------



## 0bit

ah, I see what you mean now.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


*noob question incoming*

What's the point of folding on a virtual machine? I tried searching for an answer but I found nothing.


Those that have an 2500k & x6 need to fold under Linux to trick the client into receiving bigadv work units since it is required to have 8 core/threads or more.
Doing it under native Linux is better since its less resources being used, but not everyone likes Linux for what ever reason...


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


*noob question incoming*

What's the point of folding on a virtual machine? I tried searching for an answer but I found nothing.


Better PPD, and a possibility of folding bigadv units with less than 8 threads. A good OC is needed though, i'm not running bigadv at stock, and i'm still pondering not doing it at 4GHz...


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Those that have an 2500k & x6 need to fold under Linux to trick the client into receiving bigadv work units since it is required to have 8 core/threads or more.
Doing it under native Linux is better since its less resources being used, but not everyone likes Linux for what ever reason...


Oh, thanks.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Switching over the clients now.
2 bigadvs will finish tonight, I'll switch the i7's as soon as the clients are done with uploading.


----------



## thrasherht

so I have my GPU and CPU folding away. 
I am hitting higher temp then I have ever hit before. Oh well. 
I am read for this competition.


----------



## wupah

So I set up the cpu and gpu for folding on the chimp username.

I'm using my sig rig; do these PPDS seem alright ?










i5 2500K @ 4.5; using 4 cores

GTX 460 1gb basically stock.


----------



## LiLChris

Looks good to me!


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Doing it under native Linux is better since its less resources being used, but not everyone likes Linux for what ever reason...


Because I have to reboot every time I need to do work. No thanks.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Because I have to reboot every time I need to do work. No thanks.


That is the "whatever reason" part in my reply.








Not going to list why everyone prefers Windows over Linux. >.<


----------



## NFL

trying to fold on my laptop since my sig-rig is just starting to arrive. I've the client running for the last 15 min and it isn't showing any progress. I know it's doing something because my laptop is under load. So can someone help me set it up?

Core 2 Duo T6600 @ 2.2Ghz
ATI Radeon HD 4650m

EDIT-Nvm...started showing progress, now can I scale down the amount of CPU it uses?


----------



## Taylorsci

>.< Just lost a -bigadv wu at 40%.


----------



## nicksasa

Lol, after ordering I usually get a confirmation they shipped it after ~2 hours. Haven't received it yet, and now i look and the sappphire 2gb reference isn't on the site anymore.








If they send me another card I'm going to be pissed (if it has the new pcb that can't unlock).


----------



## Extreme Newbie

All (4) i7's are switched over now. 
3 of them will finish -bigadv wu's early in the morning of May 6th but the 4th is scheduled to finish at 3PM (EST) on the 5th. That happens to be exactly when the CC starts.
Hopefully it doesn't finish before the start of the CC.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


>.< Just lost a -bigadv wu at 40%.


First time doing bigadv?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


trying to fold on my laptop since my sig-rig is just starting to arrive. I've the client running for the last 15 min and it isn't showing any progress. I know it's doing something because my laptop is under load. So can someone help me set it up?

Core 2 Duo T6600 @ 2.2Ghz
ATI Radeon HD 4650m

EDIT-Nvm...started showing progress, now can I scale down the amount of CPU it uses?


SMP? There's not much you can do other than lower the priority or decrease threads. It's still going to load it to 100%.


----------



## Dissentience

Phenom II rig now folding SMP for the Chimp. 12,800PPD on that makes 62,700 total PPD









EDIT: I might have started that rig up a bit early. Maybe I'll turn it off till tomorrow morning


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Phenom II rig now folding SMP for the Chimp. 12,800PPD on that makes 62,700 total PPD









EDIT: I might have started that rig up a bit early. Maybe I'll turn it off till tomorrow morning


what are the specs of this rig? how much are you pulling for PPD on the CPU?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Phenom II rig now folding SMP for the Chimp. 12,800PPD on that makes 62,700 total PPD









EDIT: I might have started that rig up a bit early. Maybe I'll turn it off till tomorrow morning


The points still go to OCN, no need


----------



## Wishmaker

Okay guys. When should I launch my 2 I7s???







Should I have them prepped at midnight?


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


what are the specs of this rig? how much are you pulling for PPD on the CPU?


I'm getting 12,800 PPD on a Phenom 2 x4 @ 4.0GHz, 4GB DDR3-1600

and 49,900 PPD doing -bigadv on my sig rig (2600k)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

this is awesome sauce!!







I love hearing ppl posting their rigs that they are going to be folding on for this event


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Okay guys. When should I launch my 2 I7s???







Should I have them prepped at midnight?










Start it up, get those work units going!


----------



## Boyboyd

Uploading my last bigadv unit not under the CC name. 100MB @ 35KB/s FTL









74k points FTW


----------



## Wishmaker

I can't remember how to configure that -bigadv thing. Bear in mind I need an easy setup so I can do remote for both I7s







. Don 't need no linux client's like last time ... it was horrible


----------



## zodac

Are you using the FAH Tracker? There's a button called "enabled -bigadv".


----------



## Dissentience

Simple as adding -bigadv after -smp


----------



## Wishmaker

I am using the FAH GPU Client. Or should I use the other one?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I am using the FAH GPU Client. Or should I use the other one?


No, that will work. Go to the settings and there will be an option for SMP and -bigadv.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'll be firing up my client when I get back.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, that will work. Go to the settings and there will be an option for SMP and -bigadv.










Done







. I am connected to one pc via Windows 7 remote and to another via TeamViewer







. Technology is awesome


----------



## zodac

'tis indeed.


----------



## alchemik

When I finished my last regular smp wu I enabled bigadv in v7 but I'm still getting regular wu... is that normal? I mean can you still get regular wu with bigadv on?


----------



## falconkaji

I switched my clients to the OCNChimpin user name and pass key, but HFM still shows my user name in there. What's with that?

Edit: I saw above that someone was getting 12k PPD from a Phenom II x4 @ 4GHz. I'm only getting ~6k folding on 3 cores, with one core reserved for my 2 GPUs. Should I just not fold on my 6850 or something?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


When I finished my last regular smp wu I enabled bigadv in v7 but I'm still getting regular wu... is that normal? I mean can you still get regular wu with bigadv on?


Yeah that sometimes happens.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I switched my clients to the OCNChimpin user name and pass key, but HFM still shows my user name in there. What's with that?

Edit: I saw above that someone was getting 12k PPD from a Phenom II x4 @ 4GHz. I'm only getting ~6k folding on 3 cores, with one core reserved for my 2 GPUs. Should I just not fold on my 6850 or something?


That was me with the 12k PPD. Its running on a very lightweight Linux distro. IIRC it gets 7-9k PPD on Windows.

Its up to you, whatever gets you more PPD


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


That was me with the 12k PPD. Its running on a very lightweight Linux distro. IIRC it gets 7-9k PPD on Windows.

Its up to you, whatever gets you more PPD










Is it only the SMP client that benefits from running Linux, or does the GPU client do better as well?


----------



## Boyboyd

I switched my VM over. First time i used -configonly and it didn't actually save any of the changes. 2nd time i just edited the client.cfg file and it worked just fine.

HFM is showing the username as OCNChimpin straight away too.


----------



## Wishmaker

There we go. I am running 7 cores as instructed on both machines. No PPD score yet ... I also reduced the clock of the CPU via the ASUS tool to make sure it is stable. I was running it at 4.1 GHz







.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I switched my VM over. First time i used -configonly and it didn't actually save any of the changes. 2nd time i just edited the client.cfg file and it worked just fine.

HFM is showing the username as OCNChimpin straight away too.


Huh. I updated the client.cfg file, and my clients show OCNChimpin as the user name, but HFM doesn't.


----------



## tha808evangelist

can i start my folding for cc late tonight, i wont be awake at midnight to start them.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


So I have something interesting. My SMP (using old client, v7 slows down the same work units on my system to a crawl compared to the older clients) client is set to auto start, the thing is, it doesnt show up in my task manager at all. Here is a pic











anyone?


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha808evangelist*


can i start my folding for cc late tonight, i wont be awake at midnight to start them.


I don't think it actually starts at midnight (or I guess it might, depending on where you are).

Countdown timer!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Huh. I updated the client.cfg file, and my clients show OCNChimpin as the user name, but HFM doesn't.


You have to manually change it in the perferences.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


anyone?


The .exe doesn't mean anything; what's the CPU usage of FahCore_a3/a5?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


That was me with the 12k PPD. Its running on a very lightweight Linux distro. IIRC it gets 7-9k PPD on Windows.

Its up to you, whatever gets you more PPD










so I am losing PPD on something. My chip isn't pulling that much.

do you have any advanced settings or anything special?

EDIT: woo post 3200


----------



## Wishmaker

How long will it take for my rigs to show PPD? Both are running at 3.8 GHz for top notch stability. Also, how long for the bigadv to kick in? Will I have them by Saturday? Moreover, where do I find the stats for the Challenge? I know last year there were a few websites.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Huh. I updated the client.cfg file, and my clients show OCNChimpin as the user name, but HFM doesn't.


In HFM, go to Edit, Preferences, Web Settings, Change EOC UserID to 449639 and Stanford UserID to OCNChimpin, then apply. It might make you wait until after finishing one work unit before HFm will show the correct Username and Team ID settings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha808evangelist*


can i start my folding for cc late tonight, i wont be awake at midnight to start them.


CC Doesnt start for another 21 hours, the early start is recommended for people doing Bigadv, So its best to start now if your doing bigadv but not end of the world if you dont.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


anyone?


Im not sure what your asking BlueDuck your cpu widget shows 100% usage? And its fah_coreA3/A5 the one to look at, mine uses 1GB memory in windows task manager for this.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


How long will it take for my rigs to show PPD? Both are running at 3.8 GHz for top notch stability. Also, how long for the bigadv to kick in? Will I have them by Saturday? Moreover, where do I find the stats for the Challenge? I know last year there were a few websites.


Stats (will be reset for the start):
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

And it should take 3% for PPD to show up.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The .exe doesn't mean anything; what's the CPU usage of FahCore_a3/a5?


The EXE does matter, you can see the CPU usage on the right side. No exe in task manager means I cant shut it off...


----------



## falconkaji

edit: Someone answered my question above and I didn't see it. Durr.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


How long will it take for my rigs to show PPD? Both are running at 3.8 GHz for top notch stability. Also, how long for the bigadv to kick in? Will I have them by Saturday? Moreover, where do I find the stats for the Challenge? I know last year there were a few websites.


Your HFM should show the PPD as soon as you start the unit so long as you have the monitoring side set to these settings:










ot sure what you mean by how long for bigadv to kick in, OCNChimpin is already set to allow BigAdv units to gather bonus points, bigadv units take ~3-4 days. So id assume you'd have completed a unit by Saturday yes.

Heres link for Stats:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


edit: Someone answered my question above and I didn't see it. Durr.


Have you been into the CPU/GPU clients and changed the username and passkey to match the ones used for Chimp Challenge?

Username: OCNChimpin (Case sensitive)
Team: 37726
Passkey: fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2 (bonus enabled)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


The EXE does matter, you can see the CPU usage on the right side. No exe in task manager means I cant shut it off...


What's causing the CPU usage to be 99%?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What's causing the CPU usage to be 99%?


The auto started SMP client. My HFM is blocked, but it shows the SMP client is running, but its not appearing in my Task Manager upon system start. But if I want to "pause" it (kill it), I cant.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Have you been into the CPU/GPU clients and changed the username and passkey to match the ones used for Chimp Challenge?

Username: OCNChimpin (Case sensitive)
Team: 37726
Passkey: fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2 (bonus enabled)


Yeah, I think I just have to wait for the current WU to finish like you said.

Thanks!


----------



## omega17

You haven't got an SMP core using 99% in that screenshot


----------



## zodac

Is it running as a service?


----------



## $ilent

BlueDuck its the Fah_coreA3/A5 in Task Manaer that you need to kill to stop it from folding.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


You haven't got an SMP core using 99% in that screenshot










Exactly my point.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Is it running as a service?


I thought of that last night, and yes, it is. I do not know how it would be running as a service and not show in the task manager, but it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


BlueDuck its the Fah_coreA3/A5 in Task Manaer that you need to kill to stop it from folding.


Look at the screenshot, there is no Fah_coreA3... which is my point. The SMP client is running, but ISNT showing in my task manager for me to kill.


----------



## LiLChris

If its running as a service wouldn't it be in the Services tab?
I never ran it that way so I might be wrong...

Also have you tried clicking - "Show processes from all users"


----------



## $ilent

Apologies i didnt notice that at first, your fahcore15 is for your graphics card. So why its not showing in there but its still folding is a mystery to me...?

Also I think your 99% cpu usahe might be down to your cpu fah settings, also what flags did you set on the client?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


If its running as a service wouldn't it be in the Services tab?
I never ran it that way so I might be wrong...

Also have you tried clicking - "Show processes from all users"


Yes and Yes, and to the second yes, it still doesnt show.

Setting the auto start in the client set it as a service?


----------



## omega17

you told it to run as a service. It won't do it of it's own accord

If it's a service, you stop the service, not the thread


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Yes and Yes, and to the second yes, it still doesnt show.

Setting the auto start in the client set it as a service?


Here's your problem, you need to set the client to not start as a service; instead create a shortcut to the fah client and then move that shortcut to your Windows Startup folder, that will start the programme on windows startup.


----------



## LiLChris

Why not restart your PC but not let it autostart?
Remove it from the Start Up folder and check msconfig.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


you told it to run as a service. It won't do it of it's own accord

If it's a service, you stop the service, not the thread



Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Here's your problem, you need to set the client to not start as a service; instead create a shortcut to the fah client and then move that shortcut to your Windows Startup folder, that will start the programme on windows startup.


That does explain it, just seemed weird that there would be no thread in the task manager screen in processes.
Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## $ilent

No worries duck

Chris im currently doing -smp8 on my cpu, I used to have it set to smp7 and then go into task manager and allocate first 7 cpu threads to the cpu client, and the last thread to my gpus, Im positive the ppd is same with smp7 or 8, you reckon its best to go back and change to 7 and do the allocation thing or just leave it at smp8 and dont change allocation?


----------



## Wishmaker

Already at 1% with the bigadv







. 40 mins for 1 %


----------



## wupah

I have an Asus 8800 gs collecting dust maybe ill put it to use and get an extra 2k ppd


----------



## Wishmaker

I got some awesome news that might set my house on fire








. From tomorrow till Sunday, nobody will be home to check on my sig rigs ... will they crash and burn???


----------



## wupah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I got some awesome news that might set my house on fire







. From tomorrow till Sunday, nobody will be home to check on my sig rigs ... will they crash and burn???










get teamviewer app on your iphone/ipod touch and you can shut it down remotely if the temps go berserk.


----------



## alchemik

My 560ti I order will finally be here tomorrow. That means I'll have my i7 @ 3.8, a 560ti and two 8800GTX to fold with, hoping my temps don't go crazy. Would try and push the i7 to 4 but I don't know if my h50 and keep it cool enough

Edit:: Btw what would you say the max temps should be if I plan to fold 24/7 for the cc.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


My 560ti I order will finally be here tomorrow. That means I'll have my i7 @ 3.8, a 560ti and two 8800GTX to fold with, hoping my temps don't go crazy. Would try and push the i7 to 4 but I don't know if my h50 and keep it cool enough

Edit:: Btw what would you say the max temps should be if I plan to fold 24/7 for the cc.


It depends on your volts realy if 4ghz is safe, my megahalem keeps my 4ghz 920 at around 70C at 1.30v. Max temps for foldng id stay under 80C. Your h50 should be able to cool your cpu at 4ghz


----------



## grunion

So on a 2500k can I run 1 smp client along with my 2 gpu clients?
Remember each gpu client eats 1 core.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, you'll be able to use 2 of the cores, unless you're using 2 GPU clients per GPU, in which case no.

The i5 would get more points if running -bigadv in Linux though.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


My 560ti I order will finally be here tomorrow. That means I'll have my i7 @ 3.8, a 560ti and two 8800GTX to fold with, hoping my temps don't go crazy. Would try and push the i7 to 4 but I don't know if my h50 and keep it cool enough

Edit:: Btw what would you say the max temps should be if I plan to fold 24/7 for the cc.


I advise you do not fold at 4.0 GHz if your cooling is not adequate. I reduced the clock on my I7 from 4.1 GHz to 3.8 GHz to keep it under 70 and make sure that the machine is fully stable. You never know with overclocking. My 4.1 GHz is 10 hours prime stable ...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, you'll be able to use 2 of the cores, unless you're using 2 GPU clients per GPU, in which case no.

The i5 would get more points if running -bigadv in Linux though.


What do I set here to run smp?

Attachment 208926

I tried big adv and failed miserably.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wupah*


get teamviewer app on your iphone/ipod touch and you can shut it down remotely if the temps go berserk.


Not a bad idea







.


----------



## justarealguy

For just smp leave that blank.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishmaker

Life is good. Folding for the cause ... working on my PhD proposal and MSc dissertation, drinking Beer ... checking folding clients and listening to Pachelbel Canon in D major - Violin


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


For just smp leave that blank.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Thanks

Rocking 3 5870s and 2 cores of my 2500k.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What do I set here to run smp?

Attachment 208926

I tried big adv and failed miserably.


You won't be able to run -bigadv on that CPU in Windows; you'd need to follow this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...igadv-amd.html

I'd recommend not running any of the GPUs if you decide to do this; partly because they lag in Linux a lot, and partly since it'd just be additional power consumption for similar PPD; the 2500k on it's own can probably get more.

koven said he'd hit 45k PPD in native Linux, though 35-40k is probably more realistic for most.


----------



## Wishmaker

Hang on ... is this correct what I am seeing?










Each machine is doing that ....


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Life is good. Folding for the cause ... working on my PhD proposal and MSc dissertation, drinking Beer ... checking folding clients and listening to Pachelbel Canon in D major - Violin










I love Pachelbel Canon in D major! (except I listen the piano version).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Hang on ... is this correct what I am seeing? Each machine is doing that ....


30k ppd is right for i7 920.

Zodac you mentioned someone saying they got 45kppd..even 40k ppd is more than my 8 thread cpu at 4.0ghz, how can they get so much ppd with 4 less threads?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Zodac you mentioned someone saying they got 45kppd..even 40k ppd is more than my 8 thread cpu at 4.0ghz, how can they get so much ppd with 4 less threads?


No GPUs, and running in native Linux. Plus a pretty high OC.

Like I said, it's more likely his absolute max, and he's closer to 40k most of the time.


----------



## alchemik

After reading a few of the pages here I'm a little confused, if you fold with a CPU and GPU then a core gets taken off the CPU for every GPU running? So if I'm running two 8800's then i'm down two cores on my i7? Or did I just misread something


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


30k ppd is right for i7 920.

Zodac you mentioned someone saying they got 45kppd..even 40k ppd is more than my 8 thread cpu at 4.0ghz, how can they get so much ppd with 4 less threads?



It seems the clients are better optimized than last year. I was barely hitting 25000 and that was at 4.1 GHz














. So let me do the math ....

2 I7 rigs giving 59000 PPD
1 Laptop giving 1500 PPD















---------------------------------

60500 PPD. Now If I could only add my 3 other machines into this ... I could easily hit 70000 PPD!!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No GPUs, and running in native Linux. Plus a pretty high OC.

Like I said, it's more likely his absolute max, and he's closer to 40k most of the time.


Hmm this is interesting! So Zodac I put my smp to 8, and I dont think my points are any higher than if i set it to smp7...should i swap back to smp7 and put first 7 cores to the cpu and last core to both GPUs, or just leave it at 8?

Anything I can do with 8 to increase ppd, like chaning core priority etc?


----------



## zodac

You need to give it a few % (5-10 is what I usually wait for) before judging the new PPD.


----------



## just_nuke_em

What is the most likely reason for crashing on just the GPU client (using 580s)? I've tried this, and this. Both installations crash after about 5 min of folding. I'm guessing I will have to reinstall the OS if there isn't a quick fix.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Hang on ... is this correct what I am seeing?










Each machine is doing that ....


Looks right to me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


What is the most likely reason for crashing on just the GPU client (using 580s)? I've tried this, and this. Both installations crash after about 5 min of folding. I'm guessing I will have to reinstall the OS if there isn't a quick fix.


Unstable OC?

What drivers?


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unstable OC?

What drivers?


This, make sure its stable, the shader needs to be stable.

Mine used to crash on to high of a shader clock.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unstable OC?

What drivers?


Everything is stock and stable (kombuster, GPUtool, furmark), already went down that troubleshooting path. I'm using 266.58. I guess the next step should be trying 270, but should that be an issue?

I think power maybe an issue. Anandtech says SLI 580s can draw over 850W with furmark. Is a folding load comparable to furmark?


----------



## Wishmaker

I want to add an ATI to fold. Can I do that with this client?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;13384029*
> Everything is stock and stable (kombuster, GPUtool, furmark), already went down that troubleshooting path. I'm using 266.58. I guess the next step should be trying 270, but should that be an issue?


Well, there's an issue with the 270.51 drivers, and I was thinking that might be the reason...

Is SLI enabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13384032*
> I want to add an ATI to fold. Can I do that with this client?


You can, but you'd probably lose more PPD from the i7 than gain from the GPU.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13384032*
> I want to add an ATI to fold. Can I do that with this client?


Not worth it since it isn't a 5xxx/6xxx and will be using the old core 11 which is way horrible and will take away PPD from the CPU like z said.

Stick with SMP folding only.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13384048*
> Well, there's an issue with the 270.51 drivers, and I was thinking that might be the reason...
> 
> Is SLI enabled?


No SLI. You told me last night that I didn't need it, nor did I need the bridge. I am on an AMD board, so that could be a problem.


----------



## zodac

No, that's not an issue; as long as the GPUs are being recognised, they should be able to Fold.

Can you Fold on one at a time?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;13384122*
> No SLI. You told me last night that I didn't need it, nor did I need the bridge. I am on an AMD board, so that could be a problem.


Folding won't load your GPUs as much as furmark, rest assured. If it passed furmark on both at the same time, it will be folding with no problems









Can you explain more about the crash? folding client crashes or OS?


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;13384029*
> Everything is stock and stable (kombuster, GPUtool, furmark), already went down that troubleshooting path. I'm using 266.58. I guess the next step should be trying 270, but should that be an issue?
> 
> I think power maybe an issue. Anandtech says SLI 580s can draw over 850W with furmark. Is a folding load comparable to furmark?


I doubt it is the PSU. What happens when it crashes?

I'm using Xtreme G Drivers the 267.24 ones and having pretty good luck with them.


----------



## BWG

I have never folded before, but I might be able to do this on the sig rig. If someone wants me to help, let me know. I have to figure out how and stuff. Might need some advice on settings.


----------



## zodac

Some prizes added to the list:

3 Steam games donated by asabaraba & SniperXX, a physical game donated by RaBidRaBit & some custom case feet (check OP for a picture), donated by FannBlade!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13384177*
> I have never folded before, but I might be able to do this on the sig rig. If someone wants me to help, let me know. I have to figure out how and stuff. Might need some advice on settings.


Purple link in my sig is made for you; it should set up the Folding clients on any hardware you've got available to you.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

OK I have my 2 top cards folding for the C.C. I will post a pic of the [email protected] mon. with the OCNChimpin in it and let her rip. Not going to switch the SMPs over as they are to slow. I need more new cards.....Please

Vacation...Vacation...Vacation....







I go back to work next Tues.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Can you explain more about the crash? folding client crashes or OS?


BSod.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, that's not an issue; as long as the GPUs are being recognised, they should be able to Fold.


They are definitely recognized. One time it got far enough to tell me they would both do 15k.

Quote:



Can you Fold on one at a time?


Nope, crashed on just one. Doesn't matter which.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


I'm using Xtreme G Drivers the 267.24 ones and having pretty good luck with them.


I guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Hey so quick question, am I able to pause this and come back to it whenever I can? I shut down my computer every day and I'm just wondering If I will be able to start back where I left off. Also, does running my GPU a long with my CPU make much of a difference or is my CPU enough? Sorry for all the questions just trying to get ready for tomorrow


----------



## zodac

Yeah, you can. You'll lose bonus points on the CPU client for every minute you're offline, but the GPU client will retain all points.

And yes, adding the GPU shouldn't affect your CPU too much.


----------



## BWG

Done.

Edit: I read lol! Woohoo!


----------



## zodac

If you're using the tracker, does is have the GPU0 slot as "Running"?


----------



## BWG

Yep. I think I am good. I am running 4 cores at 4340 each and my gpu at 950/1900/1825. I have stress tested for 48 hours on this one, so it should hold fine.

Any other tweaks or anything to make it better for us?


----------



## Baking Soda

So ready for tomorrow!


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Is this set up correctly? Seemed too simple of a set up, feel a bit uncomfortable with it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## $ilent

Looks good to me artist, you not folding on the cpu?

Edit: sorry i didnt see that, but are you not doing bigadv on the cpu? better question


----------



## tha808evangelist

im feeling so crunk!! haha this will be my first chimp challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! around 9 or 10 central time, ill change over my user name and passkey!!!!!! i've been getting crazy good ppd!!!!!! lately!! so i can't wait to get those points for chip challenge!!! and im almost at 1 million points!! this is for you aunt mary lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Looks good to me artist, you not folding on the cpu?

Edit: sorry i didnt see that, but are you not doing bigadv on the cpu? better question










bigadv?







Sorry I have no clue as to how to do that lol. I learned about folding last night and decided to give it a shot so I'm still not very familiar with a lot of things.


----------



## Baking Soda

Guys ready? Okay lets do this, LERRRROOYYYYY JEEEEKINSS.


----------



## BWG

I don't think my GPU is folding correctly. What do you think it is?


----------



## thrasherht

Hey guys, what is the best way to get SMP to only run on three cores?


----------



## matroska

Maybe drivers...270 are known to have some folding issues...


----------



## Baking Soda

Lower/set to stock on the OC.


----------



## BWG

Let me try drivers first. I have benchmarked this GPU clock for 48 hours straight with OC Scanner.

EDIT: Does the OC help... if stable of course?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha808evangelist*


this is for you aunt mary lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aww thats nice budd










Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec*


bigadv?







Sorry I have no clue as to how to do that lol. I learned about folding last night and decided to give it a shot so I'm still not very familiar with a lot of things.


Bigadv is where your cpu folds more advanced units, they take much onger (up to 4 days) for each unit, but they reap massive bonus points in return









Check out this thread on how to set your cpu to fold bigadv assuming your using the new v7 client

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Guys ready? Okay lets do this, LERRRROOYYYYY JEEEEKINSS.


Yeeee boy, thats what am talkin bout'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


I don't think my GPU is folding correctly. What do you think it is?











According to that picture you posted, your gpu is at 0% and notice how the graph on msi afterburner shows big spikes in your gpu;s activity? Thats sign that your graphics card is unstable, try lowering your clocks or increase your volt until your gpu activity stay at full stable.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Hey guys, what is the best way to get SMP to only run on three cores?


Depends on which client you have, the old clients all you do is set the flag 'smp -3' minus the ' marks in the fah.exe target field. In the new client, you have to first set it to expert mode, then go to configure, slots, under there it should say SMP under the CPU tab, then change it to 3. Apparently the new client doesnt like odd number threads to fold on with the cpu, but mine worked with 7...so hey ho give it a shot!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Let me try drivers first. I have benchmarked this GPU clock for 48 hours straight with OC Scanner.

EDIT: Does the OC help... if stable of course?


From my own personal experience unless your having trouble gaming too, im 99% sure its your high overclock thats unstable thats causing it to crash like that, not the drivers.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


From my own personal experience unless your having trouble gaming too, im 99% sure its your high overclock thats unstable thats causing it to crash like that, not the drivers.


yes, if you're artifacting in games due to unstable OC, you'll see the WUs gewtting errors an being dumped at the very beggining... =/


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


yes, if you're artifacting in games due to unstable OC, you'll see the WUs gewtting errors an being dumped at the very beggining... =/


Exactly why im saying its his unstable OC that is the cause of the problem.


----------



## Baking Soda

CC rig/Sig
tiem to pwnz


----------



## matroska

I saw the driver version and remembered of its issues while folding... i should have looked closer







my bad...


----------



## BWG

It was the drivers. I had to go back to 266.58

I had 0 artifacs over a 48 hour period with OC Scanner. I also ran Prime95 Blend at the same time to test the CPU and RAM.

I will watch for those spikes though and downclock if I see them. Does it help to run the higher clock if it is stable?


----------



## $ilent

^ha awww yeaaaa

On a side note anyone noticed how theers already points on the CC scoreboard here?

Im assuming that they will just ignore points prior to the start of the competition?

BWG, as long as your gpu fah client can finish units no problem, then it really was the drivers, and congrats on the good card! Points wise yes it helps for higher clocks, i attained something in the region of 300ppd or so extra for every increase of 10-20mhz on the core.


----------



## matroska

they will reset points when the competition starts. Everyone is already changing their clients, so you'll probably see other teams chimps producing points until then









this way we can spy on our competitors








Not that it matter anyway, we'll win


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


First time doing bigadv?










No, my client was acting screwy and tried to send the data at 40%, then downloaded another one. Don't know why though.


----------



## BWG

Well, that sounds like it will help. It is a nice card and it will clock up to 1000MHz without artifacting on OC Scanner, but it crashed after 6 hours of Metro 2033. So, I run it at 950 24/7 without any crashes.

My memory is another story. I cannot get stable over 1840. I have cheap aluminum heatsinks on everything, but they get a lot of air. I kinda wish I got a full waterblock instead.


----------



## thrasherht

why does my GPU usage go up and down like that?


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Well, that sounds like it will help. It is a nice card and it will clock up to 1000MHz without artifacting on OC Scanner, but it crashed after 6 hours of Metro 2033. So, I run it at 950 24/7 without any crashes.

My memory is another story. I cannot get stable over 1840. I have cheap aluminum heatsinks on everything, but they get a lot of air. I kinda wish I got a full waterblock instead.


memory Speed doens't really matter while folding, only shaders clock. If you can't get your memory OCed to a rock solid state, clock it down a bit while folding


----------



## BWG

Wow, it is just amazing how much faster the GPU folds! It already caught up with the CPU. Sorry for the newbie comment.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



why does my GPU usage go up and down like that?












Same here

Purposely handicapping us so we can't out fold NV.


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


why does my GPU usage go up and down like that?











Temps? Could be throttling or something.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


why does my GPU usage go up and down like that?











Maybe another program using a little of your GPU and causing this, like a web browser...or maybe the WU itself...


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Temps? Could be throttling or something.


nope not throttling.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Temps? Could be throttling or something.



Nope, just the way it is.
ATI cards are hardly pushed at all, only seeing a ~30a draw during folding.
IMO ATI cards are still not at their full potential.

Temps aren't an issue.

Attachment 208947


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


memory Speed doens't really matter while folding, only shaders clock. If you can't get your memory OCed to a rock solid state, clock it down a bit while folding










1825 is fully stable. That was the clock I used on my 48 hour run. But, good to know just in case a problem arises. I can see how folding on an oc needs to be rock solid and how my 48 hour testing could still fail while folding after a while.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


why does my GPU usage go up and down like that?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Same here

Purposely handicapping us so we can't out fold NV.


At this moment in time id have to assume its got something to do with ATI cards, i was going to suggest its down to you using your graphics cards whilst folding, i.e doing stuff on your desktop, and thats why its not 100%, but my nvidia card is like this










And im doing stuff on my desktop.


----------



## matroska

Core_16 needs some improvements...all v7 client needs work to be done... In time they'll get there


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


At this moment in time id have to assume its got something to do with ATI cards, i was going to suggest its down to you using your graphics cards whilst folding, i.e doing stuff on your desktop, and thats why its not 100%, but my nvidia card is like this










And im doing stuff on my desktop.


it isn't because of doing stuff, because I see different drops in the graph when I do stuff. But when I leave my computer untouched for hours on end it still does it the whole time.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

So should I still go for bigadv or is it too late now seeing as how the challenge starts tomorrow?


----------



## matroska

If you can OC that 1090T to 4GHz+ and run VMWare with a linux distro, i say gor for it, it isn't late. CC lasts for 10 days straight


----------



## maximus7651000

Just got my second 580 set up for CC. Averaging 52k with the 470 running with them.


----------



## Baking Soda

I forgot I manually set my fan speed on my GPUs in Afterburner at 40%. Just checked it, GPU 1 got up to 100C.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Just got my second 580 set up for CC. Averaging 52k with the 470 running with them.











Nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*










I forgot I manually set my fan speed on my GPUs in Afterburner at 40%. Just checked it, GPU 1 got up to 100C.










You should look into it


----------



## Baking Soda

We all good in the hood now. At 85C.


----------



## $ilent

85C jees thats on the gts 250?!


----------



## thrasherht

wow. 85C?????

My gpu is sitting happy at 56c with only 40% fan.


----------



## $ilent

Also just a little pre chimp challenge giggles for you guys from me









  
 You Tube


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


85C jees thats on the gts 250?!


Yup.


:|


----------



## BWG

Dang! I am using 420 watts while folding. I know many of you are using more, but I never see it go over 300 while benchmarking or gaming. I wonder what that will do to my power bill running it 10 days straight.


----------



## sdla4ever

Got my bigadv almost ready to drop in 16 hours


----------



## matroska

My GTX470 runs at 87ÂºC with this mild OC... Room temps get to 35ÂºC during the day with AC turned off. Fan is always at 100%









i really don't know how much power i'm drawing from the wall... No electric bill for now, so i don't really care that much. But i believe that all my clients running should be somwaht close to 800W...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Well, crap!
I think I am going to be down a GPU for the Chimp Challenge.









My 8800 GTS seems to be finally showing signs of problems. I got that card back in 2007. It is giving EUE on all units, cannot complete anything (even underclocked). After the chimp challenge is over, I will throw it in my main PC and see if it is artifacting (I hope it is) and hopefully I can send it off to EVGA for replacement







Hope then they send me something good


----------



## BWG

No electric bill! Can I plug it in over at your place lol? I might spend a lot on the plane tickets haha!

35C Ambient. I am lucky enough to have my man cave in a basement at 22-25 Ambient. When I had a fan on my GPU, I ran at about 70C max at load and with 1.075v and 1000/2000/1825.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Got my bigadv almost ready to drop in 16 hours


make sure it waits 16 hours and 10 minutes


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Is it only the SMP client that benefits from running Linux, or does the GPU client do better as well?


GPU is a bit tricky under Linux.

Wow, after installing my new RAM (8GB DDR3-1866) I am getting 53,050 PPD on bigadv


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


No electric bill! Can I plug it in over at your place lol? I might spend a lot on the plane tickets haha!

35C Ambient. I am lucky enough to have my man cave in a basement at 22-25 Ambient. When I had a fan on my GPU, I ran at about 70C max at load and with 1.075v and 1000/2000/1825.


You're welcome to come over! if plane tickets are expensive, send me all your hardware, i'll put it to good use







eheh

AC on at 25ÂºC temps drop at about 77-78ÂºC, wich isn't that bad. i still have some issues to attend on the airflow of the case. the card blows some hot air inside the case and although i have multiple fans to throw and take back some air from that place, it still gets very hot... HDDs are at 40-45ÂºC, depending on the days


----------



## eskamobob1

ill get my other 2 470s up and running once i figure out a good way to keep the temps down... i am at a constant 100C on my middle card... i should also be getting an q9650 to use also


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


ill get my other 2 470s up and running once i figure out a good way to keep the temps down... i am at a constant 100C on my middle card... i should also be getting an q9650 to use also










roll up some paper and put it between the cards to spread them apart a little bit. Just don't over do it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


roll up some paper and put it between the cards to spread them apart a little bit. Just don't over do it.


lol... i already tried that... i have a 150 CFM delta that keeps them all at like 50C, but my comp is in my room and i particularly like sleep


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


lol... i already tried that... i have a 150 CFM delta that keeps them all at like 50C, but my comp is in my room and i particularly like sleep










do the paper thing and don't use the 150cfm fan, use something a little lower powered. You could also move your computer out of the room or something. You can't spread the cards apart at all?


----------



## RussianJ

Bout to head to bed, my gear is folding 24/7 till the end. 9800gx2 will be here in 2 days. more points yay.

Room temp is at 98.7F WITH a window open. Gonna be fun.


----------



## $ilent

did anywon like my wideo?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


do the paper thing and don't use the 150cfm fan, use something a little lower powered. You could also move your computer out of the room or something. You can't spread the cards apart at all?


i have tried the spreading apart without the fan and i still hit 95C and up (my ambients are really high this week







)... and unfortunately i dont have any spare 120mm fans laying around other than the 3 150CFM deltas a friend gave me cause they were too loud







... and moving it out of my room isnt a question cause all the other rooms upstairs are slept in and i dont want to carry this thing down stairs


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13386001*
> did anywon like my wideo?


yes! it was funny!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13386055*
> i have tried the spreading apart without the fan and i still hit 95C and up (my ambients are really high this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... and unfortunately i dont have any spare 120mm fans laying around other than the 3 150CFM deltas a friend gave me cause they were too loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and moving it out of my room isnt a question cause all the other rooms upstairs are slept in and i dont want to carry this thing down stairs


do you have another fan inside your case that isn't essential that you could use? or do you have a fan controller to lower the speed on those deltas?

I would say 95c is better then 100c. But you still need to get those temps down. Have you made sure there isn't any dust in the cooler?


----------



## Sainesk

planning to do some last minute tinkering before the challenge starts...

faster ram = more ppd
more ram = doesn't make a difference

right?


----------



## kora04

Signed up and folding every now and then.

Around 4500 PPD CPU and GPU.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;13386368*
> planning to do some last minute tinkering before the challenge starts...
> 
> faster ram = more ppd
> more ram = doesn't make a difference
> 
> right?


Right. I went from DDR3-1600 to DDR3-1866 and now I'm getting 53,000 PPD. (3000 PPD increase)


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13386413*
> Right. *snip* (3000 PPD increase)


very nice! thanks


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13386141*
> do you have another fan inside your case that isn't essential that you could use? or do you have a fan controller to lower the speed on those deltas?
> 
> I would say 95c is better then 100c. But you still need to get those temps down. Have you made sure there isn't any dust in the cooler?


i have made sure, and unfortunately, i dont have either... i will probably get these under water after summer to cool them down (but it depends on my economy







)


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13386551*
> i have made sure, and unfortunately, i dont have either... i will probably get these under water after summer to cool them down (but it depends on my economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


that sucks. Maybe only fold on the bottom GPU.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... i just took 2 out so the one that i can run get sufficient air flow


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13386605*
> lol... i just took 2 out so the one that i can run get sufficient air flow


just put in the top one and bottom one, then both get good air flow.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13386638*
> just put in the top one and bottom one, then both get good air flow.


Was about to say that but wasn't sure how many cards he had since I just started reading the situation.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13386638*
> just put in the top one and bottom one, then both get good air flow.


figured that out 2 seconds before read ur post







... ty for the help guys... and would folding on 2 ENGTX 470s bottleneck my CPU? i have never folded before, so i am curious


----------



## godofdeath

whats the sig things for this year?


----------



## ChIck3n

Maybe instead of taking out the card you can fold 100% on the top/bottom ones, and like 50% on the middle one? That should lower the temp of the middle card, but still put out some PPD. I'm using the FAH GPU tracker v2, and that has a whole tab for heat control that lets you set the load options. You can also do it in the regular client, but I forgot the name of the tab (should be obvious, a slider that lets you set the load in %).

I know I used this in the summer. We sometimes don't use AC, and while my GPUs were fine I was overheating and had to cool it off a little in my corner.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13385999*
> Bout to head to bed, my gear is folding 24/7 till the end. 9800gx2 will be here in 2 days. more points yay.
> 
> Room temp is at 98.7F WITH a window open. Gonna be fun.


Thats dedication!


----------



## gerickjohn

Erm, Problem, whenever I try to "Download FAH Clients" It only downloads the GPUs, the CPU/SMP wont Download. =|


----------



## ranerX3

I am in xD

why in the first page you put the CPU on disabled ?
should I enable cpu usage or not ?

sorry for all the question never fold before


----------



## chriskaz

smp is using the cpu. You should definitely enable that with your rig, bigadv if you can fold 20+hours a day.


----------



## FiX

Just setting up the GPU's now







Looks like no gaming for me in a while


----------



## zodac

I give up gaming for the rest of the year so it doesn't hurt for the CC.


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;13387838*
> Just setting up the GPU's now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like no gaming for me in a while


Yep, I'm actually very glad the CC is going on now. I have finals next week, so I will be less likely to waste time gaming and messing around on the PC. So, thanks OCNChimpin for making me study


----------



## XPD541

Everything is spooled up. A cloud of dust will soon arise out of OCN!

....or smoke. Fun either way right?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChIck3n;13388043*
> Yep, I'm actually very glad the CC is going on now. I have finals next week, so I will be less likely to waste time gaming and messing around on the PC. So, thanks OCNChimpin for making me study


It helps fight diseases and bad study habits. AMAZING


----------



## Madrias

I wish you guys luck from EVGA's corner of the map. I will be bringing my a-game with everything I can run. Laptops, desktops, GPU's, everything.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madrias;13388407*
> I wish you guys luck from EVGA's corner of the map. I will be bringing my a-game with everything I can run. Laptops, desktops, GPU's, everything.


Good luck to you too.








Keep an eye on the smaller teams though...


----------



## Madrias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13388425*
> Good luck to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye on the smaller teams though...


Oh, I am. If it comes down to it, I'll blast away with the P3's.


----------



## Wishmaker

Almost 11 hours on bigadv







. Both my I7 rigs and laptop are crunching away


----------



## Eggy88

Never folded before, but started last night. Figured since i don't use my comp the 10 hours a day I'm away for work so might as well use it for something.

Not much but ATM giving around 25k PPD, that's folding SMP and GPU.


----------



## Boyboyd

It's not even started yet, and OCNChimpin already has 2m points in the last 24 hours.


----------



## torquejunky

My HTPC/gaming rig has an i5-2300 and an ATI 5850. Should I avoid folding with the GPU and stick to CPU only?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13388912*
> It's not even started yet, and OCNChimpin already has 2m points in the last 24 hours.


I started last night so by saturday we get the big guns out


----------



## donk165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn;13387328*
> Erm, Problem, whenever I try to "Download FAH Clients" It only downloads the GPUs, the CPU/SMP wont Download. =|


Make sure you put antivirus/firewall exceptions on the folder where the program is loacated, or try turning off your anti virus to see if thats whats causing it. I had the same problem because Comodo was trying to block it at every step.

Does anyone know why whenever I try to fold with gpu tracker, i keep getting "[email protected] has run into a serious error running the core. and will shutdown" ive tried manually running the GPU client and ive tried deleting it all then using the installer version and none of them want to start folding?!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torquejunky;13389020*
> My HTPC/gaming rig has an i5-2300 and an ATI 5850. Should I avoid folding with the GPU and stick to CPU only?


If it were me, id allocate first 3 cores to the cpu and allocate last core to the ati card.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13389251*
> If it were me, id allocate first 3 cores to the cpu and allocate last core to the ati card.


OK, I'll go figure that out. Trying to get 4 systems up and running before the challenge.


----------



## $ilent

Hmm, see with the new v7 client it says you should only use multiples of 2 for the amount of cpu threads/cores to fold on...So id assume your best bet is to grab the old cpu smp client for your processor and then use the new client v7 as its best for Ati cards.

What ya reckon junky?


----------



## torquejunky

Maybe I should just go grab that NIB GTS250 I saw on CL for $70. Then move the 5850 over to the GF's athlon rig and just do GPU on it.


----------



## zodac

I agree.


----------



## $ilent

Hows it going Zody? Are we ready?


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13389536*
> I agree.


Yeah her rig is pulling in a whopping 2K PPD on SMU(actually more than I was expecting). I'm sure the 5850 could top that.
OK so I'll give the guy a call in a few hours...


----------



## wupah

Checked my ppd last night on the CPU running smp and I was getting about 15k. I wake up this morning and it's doing 2500 ppd. What gives ?
I'm using the [email protected] GPU V2. The gtx 460 is getting steady 11k.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupah;13389619*
> Checked my ppd last night on the CPU running smp and I was getting about 15k. I wake up this morning and it's doing 2500 ppd. What gives ?
> I'm using the [email protected] GPU V2. The gtx 460 is getting steady 11k.


Sound to me like you've missed the deadline, and thats why your points have gone down so much.


----------



## Eaglake

I'm getting arround 30k+ ppd but the thing is, I'm only getting core a3 wu's.
and there like 500+ pts.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Got my ps3 fired up and my sig rig going. Should be fun!
PS3 is so loud.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Gonna have to bump my CPU OC to 4.2 and my GPU back to 1k for this


----------



## BWG

Ok, machine #2 up and running. Only running GPU because it has a Sempron 3800+ in it lol. Integrated HD4200 graphics lol

Yeah, I will run them both 24/7 too. I will try to learn more today on how to optimize results.


----------



## sbinh

3x i7 920 are now folding under OCNChimpin ... 4th one was at 99% done on current WU before heading out to work. Can't switch it till getting home from work.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Let's get this thing started!


----------



## zodac

I am prepped.


----------



## DayzaStarr

I think I'm going to give folding a try starting today with this challenge (I hope I'm able to still sign up since I believe it already began). Is it possible to fold with my 920 and my 6950s all at the same time? I'm assuming the GPU Tracker is just for folding on GPUs...


----------



## zodac

GPU tracker actually does CPUs too.









However, if you wanna use the GPUs, I'd recommend this guide instead:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html

And then use 6 threads for the CPU.


----------



## Kaosuonline

I'll have my Sig Rig folding for OCN this time around!

Quick question: Do I have to fold the entire time to be a part of CC? Since it's my primary computer, I kinda need it for day-to-day activities! Should be avaliable for 90% of the Chimp Challenge!

_I'll wait--I'll wait one hour. Then I'll come back and, assuming I can locate your dead body, I'll bury you. Alright? Brilliant! *Go team!* See you in an hour! Hopefully! If you're not... dead. -Wheatley (Portal 2)_


----------



## zodac

Not the entire time; as long as you can though.


----------



## vesley

Can't really do much with a dead gpu.

Maybe i'll be able to get myself gtx285 or gtx260 before the competition is over and help a tiny bit


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13389962*
> I am prepped.


I lost 1000 PPD on both my machines ... what happened? They are at 26 % on bigadv, so I hope by Saturday night to complete them and move onto the next. I will keep the rigs folding 24/7 for the whole CC







.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vesley;13389992*
> Can't really do much with a dead gpu.
> 
> Maybe i'll be able to get myself gtx285 or gtx260 before the competition is over and help a tiny bit


Anything helps.  the ppd from that gpu is not bad at all.


----------



## zodac

Anythign that slows down the Folding will hurt PPD. :O


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13390005*
> Anything helps.  the ppd from that gpu is not bad at all.


I am only folding with my I7s. Yesterday I hit 30.000 PPD now I am at 29015 PPD on both














!

I don't want to fold on my 4 ATI cards because they suck !!!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I am at over 46,000ppd bigadv on my new 2600k


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Anything helps.  the ppd from that gpu is not bad at all.


Thanks! I'm averaging 23k ppd with my new system, it's awesome compared to the >2k ppd with my old system, it's on ebay now! Mwahaha


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I am at over 46,000ppd bigadv on my new 2600k










What's you CPU speed? Ram speed and amount. I take it your also running the windows client?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I am at over 46,000ppd bigadv on my new 2600k










Last year it was the 990X machines that were helping out a lot ... this year is SB







.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Last year it was the 990X machines that were helping out a lot ... this year is SB







.

















Got five of them running right now  the amount of ppd with them is shocking on ocn


----------



## $ilent

In about 6 months time I hope to have a IB rig with 2x gtx 480 in SLI, I hope to break 100,000ppd with that









EDIT; Which clocks is most important for folding ppd, core, shader or memory?


----------



## Wookie Man

I wish I had my 2500k by now, looks like I'll be a few weeks late for that one. But hey, my GTX 460 is pumping out a steady 10k!


----------



## Mikezilla

I think it's time to take some time off from folding.


----------



## zodac

Come in the Steam chat Mike.

So I can kick you.


----------



## Wookie Man

Oh, change that. I'm hitting 11k easily now with a little tinkering!


----------



## $ilent

Zodac whats better core and memory/shader clocks for folding?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Come in the Steam chat Mike.

So I can kick you.


----------



## zodac

Shader.


----------



## Boyboyd

How many of us do you think have PS3s not folding?

If 15 of us fold, that's the same as 1 GTX580. And i'm sure there are more than 15 of us on the team.

I got my first electricity bill in 4 years today. Really not looking forward to paying it.


----------



## mach1

Oh Zed! I knew you'd come around eventually!


----------



## $ilent

Haha boyd they back track it all, im betting its gonna be like 2 grand


----------



## zodac

It wasn't through choice...


----------



## mach1

Love is never a choice, I suppose...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Haha boyd they back track it all, im betting its gonna be like 2 grand


When we stopped getting bills we looked into it, they're theoretically only allowed to track back 18 months if you've actively tried to contact them. Which we have.

They have our bank details and we always let them in to do a reading. I think it's their fault, lol.

I can't see it being much higher than 2 grand in the worst case scenario. All ouu heaters are gas, and all the lights are energy saving.

Guess i can't complain really. I've been getting free electricity for ages.


----------



## matroska

Sure you can complain. you wanted to pay for electricity, but they didn't let you








it's all their fault if you refuse to pay such an amount








Of course this would lead to a big discussion and all...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

LETS ROLL!!
today's the day!!


----------



## zodac

I'll be back in ~4.5 hours for the kick off.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

The thing they might do is if they aren't going to get their money back through the billing is tack on late fees and other silly charges to make up some of what they lost.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


When we stopped getting bills we looked into it, they're theoretically only allowed to track back 18 months if you've actively tried to contact them. Which we have.

They have our bank details and we always let them in to do a reading. I think it's their fault, lol.

I can't see it being much higher than 2 grand in the worst case scenario. All ouu heaters are gas, and all the lights are energy saving.

Guess i can't complain really. I've been getting free electricity for ages.


take them to court, you might get free electricity for life ..


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guy and gals. Would any one know why my sig rig is not using gpu 0 or 2 in my sig when I have 3 gpu clients running. They all have their own machine ID and they all have their own GPU numbers i.e. GPU 0, GPU 1 & GPU 2

I have GPU 0 set up as Machine ID 10. GPU 1 as Machine ID 11 and GPU 2 as Machine ID 12. I have extended my desktop to all available GPU ports so I have 6 monitors showing in the monitor resolution page thingie and I can't for the life of me figure out why my rig is not using all the GPU when I have 3 GPU clients running on 3 different GPU's and 3 diff machine ID's


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


The thing they might do is if they aren't going to get their money back through the billing is tack on late fees and other silly charges to make up some of what they lost.


THat's what i'm afraid they might do. There's nothing stopping them.

We have to provide proof that we sent them a letter, yet they don't have to provide any proof at all that they have sent us a bill.

They claim they have as well. Which they haven't. I'm fairly certain i'd notice if I got a bill for Â£4,000 in the mail.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Sure you can complain. you wanted to pay for electricity, but they didn't let you








it's all their fault if you refuse to pay such an amount








Of course this would lead to a big discussion and all...


Well, i didn't want to but i tried. lol. My theory is that there is someone in our post code with the same house name (no numbers). They've recently changed the name of their house which has prompted this.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


THat's what i'm afraid they might do. There's nothing stopping them.

We have to provide proof that we sent them a letter, yet they don't have to provide any proof at all that they have sent us a bill.

They claim they have as well. Which they haven't. I'm fairly certain i'd notice if I got a bill for Â£4,000 in the mail.

Well, i didn't want to but i tried. lol. My theory is that there is someone in our post code with the same house name (no numbers). They've recently changed the name of their house which has prompted this.


Proving that they never sent you a bill might be tricky... They can "bake" some letters and say that they were mailed... It's a tough situation mate...
Even if the letters we're being sent to another home, they should have done something about it, like return them to the mail...


----------



## XeloX

I think this is a great idea, unfortunatly i was not around last year








Got my laptop running and my main rig pretty much non-stop!

-XeloX


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I got my first electricity bill in 4 years today. Really not looking forward to paying it.


This same thing just happened to me but it was for 10 months and it is a little over $1500. You may have to take out a mortgage to pay your bill


----------



## mach1

seriously? I get on the phone and talk to someone if a bill is late getting here... budgets work well when bills are paid on time


----------



## soulster

Lol what power bill? =o should plug computers into power points you can find at public parks. . . free power :O


----------



## franz

I am not sure if its common knowledge or not, but here is some info for the GPU folders.

*You should disable advmethods to access better PPD WUs.*

I have noticed lately with the -advmethods flag in place I am mostly limited to 1348pt WUs. Once in awhile I will get 1280pt WUs. As soon as I removed the -advmethods flag, I started to recieve more 1280WUs and even some 912/925pt WUs. The later provide much higher PPD and will give us even more points for the CC.









Of course I havent been on the forums as much, so this may be old news.


----------



## XeloX

Is it normal that my smp is @ 0% and my gpu is @ 33%?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guy and gals. Would any one know why my sig rig is not using gpu 0 or 2 in my sig when I have 3 gpu clients running. They all have their own machine ID and they all have their own GPU numbers i.e. GPU 0, GPU 1 & GPU 2

I have GPU 0 set up as Machine ID 10. GPU 1 as Machine ID 11 and GPU 2 as Machine ID 12. I have extended my desktop to all available GPU ports so I have 6 monitors showing in the monitor resolution page thingie and I can't for the life of me figure out why my rig is not using all the GPU when I have 3 GPU clients running on 3 different GPU's and 3 diff machine ID's


So far I have found out that any client I start up all wants to use the same GPU1


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So far I have found out that any client I start up all wants to use the same GPU1


Try removing all of the - gpu x flags. I dont know why, but on one of my Fermi rigs that works. The clients seem to pick whichever GPU isnt working on anything automatically.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm folding. CPU now at a nice 12000 PPD at a toasty 33C core/ 44C CPU








(hey wait that's not toasty at all







)
GPU OCed and sitting at about 8600 PPD so I'm putting out a nice 20000PPD total for this


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm folding. CPU now at a nice 12000 PPD at a toasty 33C core/ 44C CPU








(hey wait that's not toasty at all







)


mine is @ 51C Core/61C cpu.
near the limits already :X


----------



## Wishmaker

Whoa! I've hit 30500 PPD on both my I7s!!!







Looking good for bigadv


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm folding. CPU now at a nice 12000 PPD at a toasty 33C core/ 44C CPU








(hey wait that's not toasty at all







)



40c for me,ap-29's sound like my hoover choking on something tho...


----------



## xd_1771

NH-D14 ftw








20,000 PPD CPU + GPU now coming your way


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


NH-D14 ftw








20,000 PPD CPU + GPU now coming your way











H50 ftw...ap29's for the deaf...


----------



## Socom

Pumping out 24k on my sig rig. My SMP client should be just about done when the challenge begins


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13390975*
> NH-D14 ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20,000 PPD CPU + GPU now coming your way


im not getting close to that...6k is what im making...poor,very poor..


----------



## N2Gaming

OK here is how I have GPU 0 set up and it still folds on the wrong card arg :/


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


mine is @ 51C Core/61C cpu.
near the limits already :X


I am at 65C, it's still getting hotter. Yesterday I peaked at 78C but it was 95F outside. (too tired to convert)

I have no idea what my X2 250 is running at but it's not overclocked so I don't worry about it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK here is how I have GPU 0 set up and it still folds on the wrong card arg :/











Just how many monitors do u have?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


mine is @ 51C Core/61C cpu.
near the limits already :X


I got 39c on my OC'd GT240 (4800 PPD), and 50c on my Phenom II (8600 PPD). Airflow FTW!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK here is how I have GPU 0 set up and it still folds on the wrong card arg :/

*snip*



On rare occasions some mobos will report the slots in the wrong order for some reason. 
I would give the FAHTracker a try since it detects it for you, it might help.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


Just how many monitors do u have?


Just one listed in my sig. I was told I no longer need to extend the desktop in Win 7 but I'm sort of an old school folder who don't know how to let go of the past and always extend my desktop accross all the available slot from back when I had to do that in XP. N2 still listens to 80's music too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


On rare occasions some mobos will report the slots in the wrong order for some reason. 
I would give the FAHTracker a try since it detects it for you, it might help.


I got it worked out guys thanks.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK here is how I have GPU 0 set up and it still folds on the wrong card arg :/


Yeah that happens with the GPU3 client. I have 4 GPUs in my folding rig and all of them are mixed up. I havent found a way around it.









Did you try removing all the -gpu x flags like I mentioned earlier. Sometimes the Fermi client will just automatically use different GPUs.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I got it worked out guys thanks.


Good to hear.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Proving that they never sent you a bill might be tricky... They can "bake" some letters and say that they were mailed... It's a tough situation mate...
Even if the letters we're being sent to another home, they should have done something about it, like return them to the mail...


I'm not sure if i could prove i've never received something. How would i do that? Gather up all the mail i never got in a bag and show them?

I was thinking about it on the way home. It's not even like we didn't pay our bill, they never billed us. It's set up by direct debit, they just take the amount out of our bank each quarter. I think we paid the first one, but i don't remember that far back.

It's a weird situation.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Aww man I was about to say "It's on like Donkey Kong!"








Then I remembered its Pacific time.. me and my east coastness.
















edit: I've been warming up under OCNChimpin since about this time yesterday anyway, so I'm ready.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


I am not sure if its common knowledge or not, but here is some info for the GPU folders.

*You should disable advmethods to access better PPD WUs.[/B

*
*
*
*
**
Dayum, I might try this, With the old 925 units I used to get upwards of 18,000ppd on my tx 465 and 460.

Quote:



Originally Posted by XeloX


Is it normal that my smp is @ 0% and my gpu is @ 33%?


SMP bigadv units take ~40 minutes or so for each work unit percent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by N2Gaming


So far I have found out that any client I start up all wants to use the same GPU1


So you go it sorted now N2Gaming? i was just reading the last few pages and seeing what your problem was, with my pc it doesnt like the gpu 0/1 flags, so Ive used to resort to folding one gpu using console client, and the other used system tray client.

I now have managed to use the forcegpu 0 and forcegpu 1 etc flags and they work...cant remember managing to get that sorted, but hey ho







*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I'm not sure if i could prove i've never received something. How would i do that? Gather up all the mail i never got in a bag and show them?


Well if they have it on thier systems that a letter was sent out, if would be harder for you to win that argument, but if they dont have a record of sending a letter thats much easier.

It would just be 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other in court with them saying they sent it; you saying you didnt recieve it lol


----------



## Extreme Newbie

All clients are now switched over


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


All clients are now switched over


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


All clients are now switched over


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


None of my WU's are being sent







I have even disabled my firewall to see if that helps









Currently got a backlog...










Any Ideas?


----------



## LiLChris

Greg I moved it here so people can help out.








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ork-units.html


----------



## Greg0986

Cheers


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wow... Extream Newbie.... just wow

Now, let the games begin.


----------



## Chewy

All signed over!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


All clients are now switched over



















Thats a lot of green stuff


----------



## $ilent

Ive been upping my overclocks just for the CC, gtx 465 currently at 768 core, 1572 shader mhz, busting out just under 14,000ppd....


----------



## stu.

Attempted to switch my clients while... slightly... inebriated last night.

Result

I have since fixed that.

So, question about my i7 rig... I downloaded a unit a couple days ago under my main username and passkey (stu.), can I switch the client over and finish the unit for OCNChimpin?


----------



## p-saurus

I signed up and am folding but my name isn't showing up on the Google Docs list. Any way to fix that so I can get another cool postbit?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


So, question about my i7 rig... I downloaded a unit a couple days ago under my main username and passkey (stu.), can I switch the client over and finish the unit for OCNChimpin?


The SMP/Bigadv units you switch over will not have bonus points if its in the middle of it, but GPU will be credited correctly.

Also I couldn't resist myself.








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...name-team.html


----------



## Wishmaker

I spoke to the IT admin at my UNI and he allowed me to set up folding on 15 Dell Optiplex machines with Intel Core 2 Duo Processors. We got 15 more machines crunching this whole weekend


----------



## mach1

Attachment 209028

All going for the CC









Pretty good even with that crappy A4 on the i5


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


All clients are now switched over



















oh.
my.
god...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Well if they have it on thier systems that a letter was sent out, if would be harder for you to win that argument, but if they dont have a record of sending a letter thats much easier.

It would just be 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other in court with them saying they sent it; you saying you didnt recieve it lol


Exactly. The may have sent us letters, but we never received them.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I spoke to the IT admin at my UNI and he allowed me to set up folding on 15 Dell Optiplex machines with Intel Core 2 Duo Processors. We got 15 more machines crunching this whole weekend




















Tell the IT to upgrade to quads for next year.


----------



## jjsoviet

All systems go for OCN Chimp Challenge. The event starts in 1 hour, 35 minutes!


----------



## Xcrunner

Custom*****imps just posted 1.5+mil the last hour...


----------



## Boyboyd

I've done 37% of a WU in 18 hours. Not too shabby.


----------



## KOBALT

gonna be down for a couple hours today








Moving entire rig to new house


----------



## mach1

I'm so close to the 100K mark... I checked it all last night and was up to 97+K with a decent wu on the i5...

need moar gpu!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


Custom*****imps just posted 1.5+mil the last hour...


No comment.


----------



## omega17

screw it, there's time left yet right? I'm gonna try and drag an extra 10K PPD out of my 'server' rig with a 5850


----------



## p-saurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p-saurus*


I signed up and am folding but my name isn't showing up on the Google Docs list. Any way to fix that so I can get another cool postbit?


 I hate to quote myself but can anyone help me out here? I'll fold for the challenge regardless but I'd really like the postbit.

EDIT - Nevermind, I'm apparently too stupid to read a GoogleDocs chart. Sorry for being needy.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Pm Zodac, it'll help you out


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p-saurus*


I hate to quote myself but can anyone help me out here? I'll fold for the challenge regardless but I'd really like the postbit.


You are #546 and the 5th to ask and actually be on the list.









*Ctrl+F* is a magical new tool. >.<


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Pm Zodac, it'll help you out


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


----------



## N2Gaming

OK I'm officially running all my GPU's full steam ahead.

5x gtx 460's
1x gts 450
1x 9800gt
1x PS3


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK I'm officially running all my GPU's full steam ahead.

5x gtx 460's
1x gts 450
1x 9800gt
1x PS3


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*





























Two!


----------



## nicksasa

Lol for some reason the folding username doesn't change in HFM, but it is in the config file and it is displayed in the console window so dunno


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


Lol for some reason the folding username doesn't change in HFM, but it is in the config file and it is displayed in the console window so dunno


It should change after the next work unit or a restart.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


Custom*****imps just posted 1.5+mil the last hour...










And that was only with 57 work units! 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510009


----------



## LiLChris

Either way they are early so they lost that big jump.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Either way they are early so they lost that big jump.










Yeah, I was wondering if they will be going that strong the whole time or if they tried a huge start line drop and got the timing wrong? Time zones are a *****imp.

I also think it is hilarious that the forum censors their name. Custom*****imps


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


The SMP/Bigadv units you switch over will not have bonus points if its in the middle of it, but GPU will be credited correctly.

Also I couldn't resist myself.








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...name-team.html


Thanks!









(for both, haha)


----------



## Dissentience

One hour!








Both rigs full steam!


----------



## $ilent

You Tube


----------



## Wishmaker

I see the stats have been reset


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Anybody seen CustomB!tChimp's last update?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Anybody seen Custom*****imp's last update?










Yes it was brought up and I mentioned it in the chatbox.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I'm not sure if i could prove i've never received something. How would i do that? Gather up all the mail i never got in a bag and show them?

I was thinking about it on the way home. It's not even like we didn't pay our bill, they never billed us. It's set up by direct debit, they just take the amount out of our bank each quarter. I think we paid the first one, but i don't remember that far back.

It's a weird situation.


well then, if you were paying the bill through direct debit, a statement from the bank that they never tried to get their money to pay the bills might help, no? Stating also that the account never had a maximum amount limit to that drawing or something... You should try all possibilities


----------



## nicksasa

Lol what's up with HFM and this WU on my CPU ... I already did "Download projects from stanford"


----------



## LiLChris

Is that A3 or A4 in your task manager?


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


Lol what's up with HFM and this WU on my CPU ... I already did "Download projects from stanford"



Worry not, it will count its points... it happens with new WUs from time to time...

@LiLChris:
I hate it when you close the Lounge...


----------



## nicksasa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Is that A3 or A4 in your task manager?


A3, Haven't updated any of my clients to v7.


----------



## Wishmaker

So much of what you guys speak is a foreign language to me







.

P.S: I do speak 6 languages


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


A3, Haven't updated any of my clients to v7.


Probably work server info hasn't been updated, also HFM doesn't work with v7 so I kinda knew.


----------



## tha d0ctor

hey I just started folding for the first real time for you guys

3x gtx 470 at 725 core and my i7 920 @ 2.66

40k ppd + ? (it has yet to calculate for CPU) = ?

I'll look into installing my spare 8800gtx later


----------



## nicksasa

Well i googled the WU and it's an wu released on 26 april. Damn, I want to know it's ppd.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


P.S: I do speak 6 languages


----------



## nicksasa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


hey I just started folding for the first real time for you guys

3x gtx 470 at 725 core and my i7 920 @ 2.66

40k ppd + ? (it has yet to calculate for CPU) = ?

I'll look into installing my spare 8800gtx later


Each gtx 470 should get bout 14k each, cpu at 2.66ghz isnt enough if your doing bigadv?

You need to be looking at 3.8ghz+ for that.

If you do decide to overclock to say 4ghz and do bigadv, your cpu will net around 30,000ppd


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


Well i googled the WU and it's an wu released on 26 april. Damn, I want to know it's ppd.


look here, and submit your TPF and WU

http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


hey I just started folding for the first real time for you guys

3x gtx 470 at 725 core and my i7 920 @ 2.66

40k ppd + ? (it has yet to calculate for CPU) = ?

I'll look into installing my spare 8800gtx later


Sweet, welcome d0c


----------



## nicksasa

Well I used http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php to calculate the points I would get with the 6979 WU ... Isn't 2750 extremely low ? Haven't folded much on the cpu before.

But yeah there are some apps open atm but nothing that cpu demanding.


----------



## ChIck3n

Almost time, going full steam ahead! Gonna be gone for a day, so that will let me kill most of my background programs and give myself an extra boost









It will be interesting to see who turns out to be the main competitors. Since it's not pure point based scores anymore there may be a completely different set of top teams out there. Should be more fun than just us VS EVGA like in the past


----------



## Monster34

I'm Chimpin!


----------



## PrimeBurn

Running hot!


----------



## mach1

Just pulled the trigger on a MSI GTX560 Hawk... UPS Expedited should be here soon... MOAR PPD!


----------



## nicksasa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


Well I used http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php to calculate the points I would get with the 6979 WU ... Isn't 2750 extremely low ? Haven't folded much on the cpu before.

But yeah there are some apps open atm but nothing that cpu demanding.


TPF almost dropped 6min now, so PPD should be acceptable.


----------



## torquejunky

Finally got everything up and going. Only three rigs for now, I'll have another going by tomorrow hopefully. Oh, and I have no idea what I did with my 4.4ghz bios template.







Took me a couple hours to get it stable again.


----------



## Monster34

<------That is better.........Shock the monkey!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold

DO EET!!


----------



## stu.

I know people have talked about it... but CustomBit's last update only had 57 units... that works out to 30,494 points per unit...

Apparently they're not running GPUs...


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*












Bassi!!!! /Hug


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold fold

DO EET!!


x10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Bassi!!!! /Hug


Ey ducky


----------



## Greensystemsgo

1 minute?


----------



## omega17

2 minutes










in other news, my 1090T just picked the best time to start pulling in 17.5K PPD


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


I know people have talked about it... but CustomBit's last update only had 57 units... that works out to 30,494 points per unit...

Apparently they're not running GPUs...


It's conceivable that it was just a handful of users, it wouldn't have taken a bunch of people to sit on 57 WUs.


----------



## rurushu

3... 2... 1... Go!


----------



## NFL

and we are underway


----------



## BWG

Go Go Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChIck3n

Gogogogogogogo!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Go OCN!!


----------



## jjsoviet

Move it, lads!


----------



## RussianJ

100+F room and light dimming. Its Chi-Chi-Chimpin time!


----------



## Erick Silver

Avast ye swabs!!! Man th' guns!! Send th' enemies to davey jones' locker!!!


----------



## allikat

I just started folding, and will do it for a few hours a day, hopefully a pair of 460s and a 4Ghz chip will add a bit.

Edit: I'm not going to do this too much, my power bill from a half million BOINC points was insane.


----------



## p4p3r

Rollin' <333333


----------



## Blueduck3285

Just got my 8800 GS in on the action!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Damn my 460 keeps dropping to 405 core for no reason. I even set 2D clocks in afterburner to my OC but it just doesnt seem to want to stay. Any help?


----------



## jak3z

19:07:08:Unit 00: Upload complete
19:07:08:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:07:08:Final credit estimate, 1835.00 points


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Damn my 460 keeps dropping to 405 core for no reason. I even set 2D clocks in afterburner to my OC but it just doesnt seem to want to stay. Any help?


Try restarting. Must be your OC crapping out in folding.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Damn my 460 keeps dropping to 405 core for no reason. I even set 2D clocks in afterburner to my OC but it just doesnt seem to want to stay. Any help?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Try restarting. Must be your OC crapping out in folding.


Yeah a restart is the only way to fix it. To prevent it lower your OC or keep your GPU cooler.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Try restarting. Must be your OC crapping out in folding.


Just caused my drivers to crash (kept my OC and dropped my V, then pumped it back up to my OC setting, my drivers went nuts, didn't kill the my folding core so thats good), after they reset my OC came back. Its something with the nvidia drivers is my guess. This never happened when I was folding back before christmas.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Damn my 460 keeps dropping to 405 core for no reason. I even set 2D clocks in afterburner to my OC but it just doesnt seem to want to stay. Any help?


did you up the voltage in MSI Afterburner?
Go to Settings>General. Near the bottom there should be a box to check labeled "Unlock Voltage Control" This will allow you to up the voltage for a more stable OC.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


did you up the voltage in MSI Afterburner?
Go to Settings>General. Near the bottom there should be a box to check labeled "Unlock Voltage Control" This will allow you to up the voltage for a more stable OC.


Yea sadly Asus was a Pita on this card, max V is 1.087 and locked max fan speed at 70%.


----------



## Erick Silver

>.< LOL My ASUS card can go to 1.175v and 100% fan if I want it to


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Just caused my drivers to crash (kept my OC and dropped my V, then pumped it back up to my OC setting, my drivers went nuts, didn't kill the my folding core so thats good), after they reset my OC came back. Its something with the nvidia drivers is my guess. This never happened when I was folding back before christmas.


Cant remember what WUs were active back at Christmas, but the 1348pt WUs are the hardest on the GPU and might be causing your GPUs to now be unstable. That or higher temps due to the weather.


----------



## zodac

Prizes added! www.ftwpc.com have donated 16 custom OCN and [email protected] fan grills to the list of prizes.









No pics of the Folding girlls just yet, but here's the OCN one:


----------



## jak3z

DO want!!!!!!
btw, my 5850 is now doing 9250 PPD


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Prizes added! www.ftwpc.com have donated 16 custom OCN and [email protected] fan grills to the list of prizes.









No pics of the Folding girlls just yet, but here's the OCN one:










Two words

Epic

EPIC!

One word, twice, perhaps?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Prizes added! www.ftwpc.com have donated 16 custom OCN and [email protected] fan grills to the list of prizes.









No pics of the Folding girlls just yet, but here's the OCN one:
[/img]http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z399/FTWPC/Products/Fan%20Grills/OCN1.jpg[/img]


HOT! Do want!


----------



## mach1

Those r sweet!


----------



## Krusher33

I would totally put that on my scratch build.


----------



## Erick Silver

I am getting a HTTP 400 error


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*









And that was only with 57 work units! 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510009


Sounds like they all primed bigadv units to drop at the start. Or they just got very lucky.


----------



## Erick Silver

Nice grills!! WANTS!!


----------



## zodac

Unlucky; those points don't count.


----------



## CravinR1

Custom probably has a few of the servers switched over from their 5 million ppd user


----------



## Erick Silver

still can't get to the competition page. what the heck???


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sweet grill indeed


----------



## Awaz

I cannot tell how much ppd I am pushing with the v7 client. I think I saw something like estimated PDD 8k. I do not know if that is both GPU combined or just one....


----------



## kga92

Sorry I can't join you guys yet, in eight hours I'll have my sigrig foldin' for you.








Can't sleep with all the noise


----------



## Erick Silver

can someone post a link to a working Hard Canucks CC page please???


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


can someone post a link to a working Hard Canucks CC page please???


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## zodac

IN THE OP!

Goddammit...


----------



## mach1

Z is stressed! Very profane..


----------



## Fox_Smash

After years of not folding i decided to help you all in this, i think i setup my client right, how do i check this?


----------



## CravinR1

Zodac can you add the extremeoverclocking stats link for each participant in the challenge?


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah still getting a HTTP 400 error when I try to connect to that page link. what the heck???


----------



## Greensystemsgo

so, i just tried to oc my sig i7 3 times, twice it went up, once to 3.6, next to 3.8, at 4 it crashes. i bumped up volts(stock vid is 1.26, bumped it to 1.3, but that qpi and other stuff im sure was WAY to high. dunno what im doing. tired of lookn at guides. if anyone wants to help me out real quick, my steam is "greensystemsgo"

<3


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys will be back after I get to work and the boss leaves.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Custom probably has a few of the servers switched over from their 5 million ppd user


Lets not bring that up right now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Z is stressed! Very profane..


Z shouldn't be stressed, it just woke up.
I been up answering all these silly questions for 5 hours.


----------



## Bastyn99

Holy shizzle I almost forgot  If I hadnt logged on to OCN 5 minutes ago I would have missed a couple of hours. Good thing I set up everything earlier.


----------



## Asmodean

Goodluck guys! OCN







World


----------



## omega17

Chris, methinks you've got a funny idea of how timezones work


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Zodac can you add the extremeoverclocking stats link for each participant in the challenge?


Any need? EOC numbers don't mean much, since they don't factor in the poionts needed per Chimp Points. The HWC stats are the best place.


----------



## Eggy88

Just started folding on the I7 rig here to. Now giving about 52k PPD total over two rigs.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Chris, methinks you've got a funny idea of how timezones work










I am going by what that *thing* said, too lazy to find the quote.


----------



## zodac

What did I say?


----------



## rmp459

someone from CBC jumped the gun eh ?









Wonder who that was.... /sarcasm ( can only think of 1 guy we all know about who can drop 1.5mil in a single update.)


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What did I say?


You were sleeping...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Any need? EOC numbers don't mean much, since they don't factor in the poionts needed per Chimp Points. The HWC stats are the best place.


Agreed. EOC updates every 3 hours vs HWC every hour? No brainer.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will be in the game in a few days when I am back at my rig to get it started up. Go go go OCN !


----------



## terraprime

Is anyone getting the 6801 WUs for your gpu3 client as mine says its doing a 0:42 TPF @ 27k PPD


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


some from CBC jumped the gun eh ?









Wonder who that was.... /sarcasm


Yup.... "oops".


----------



## Extreme Newbie

1st of 4 -bigadv wu's just finished.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terraprime*


Is anyone getting the 6801 WUs for your gpu3 client as mine says its doing a 0:42 TPF @ 27k PPD


Was that you on the chatbox? 
If so have you tried refreshing HFM...


----------



## terraprime

yes...it was and Im using FAHtracker....it keeps going up

And i had a ****** moment too so yeah lol


----------



## ChIck3n

Looks like it's time to get out the avatar I threw together last year


















Time to take our championship back!


----------



## terraprime

And is anyone else having problems uploading GPU WUs? Because mine are not going through for some reason.


----------



## JedixJarf

LOL wow.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terraprime*


And is anyone else having problems uploading GPU WUs? Because mine are not going through for some reason.


Nope my one just sent now


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terraprime*


And is anyone else having problems uploading GPU WUs? Because mine are not going through for some reason.


I popped 2 up about 30 min ago without any problem.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terraprime*


And is anyone else having problems uploading GPU WUs? Because mine are not going through for some reason.


Just submitted 5 GPU3 WU without a problem.


----------



## Citra

We got this.


----------



## Baking Soda

About to setup my secret weapon.


----------



## terraprime

wth....this is what its telling me


----------



## omega17

Credit card overload


----------



## Boyboyd

I've thought about getting some good RAM. The stuff i have now isn't amazing if i'm honest. Thought about getting 8GB of 2000MHz corsair stuff. It's only Â£97 but it runs at 9-10-9-27.

Is timing or frequency more important for folding?


----------



## zodac

Either or; they both have similar impacts.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is timing or frequency more important for folding?


Timing for bigadv makes a nice impact.


----------



## Boyboyd

The ddr3 with low timings is really expensive, and there's a poor selection at the moment. I'll probably just wait.

Thanks.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I see you guys like the fan grills. We have listed them on our site, the order will be in sometime next week. http://ftwpc.com/cooling/fan-grills/...clock-net.html

For a limited time, we are donating $1 to the Community Folding Project for each OCN or [email protected] related fan grill sold. FTW PC is an advocate for charitable and medical research donations. We will be making ongoing donations to the CFP and charities on behalf of our customers.

I should note - if you order one now and win one in the drawing, we can either refund the first order or send you two.


----------



## terraprime

AWW i want me a fan grillz like that. To bad i dont have the monies for that right now. Stupid moving bs.

Of course Im also lacking a case right now too so that doesnt help me any lol.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terraprime*


wth....this is what its telling me










Check ur firewall/AV, the server seems to be ok.

EDIT: You can also try the -send all flag after restarting the client and see if it helps.


----------



## CravinR1

Will this qualify as proof of folding for the cc?


----------



## zodac

Need your name in Notepad, otherwise it's fine to email.


----------



## terraprime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Check ur firewall/AV, the server seems to be ok.

EDIT: You can also try the -send all flag after restarting the client and see if it helps.


I dont run any AV or Firewall, I learned what to do and not to do most the time from my years of fing up lol.


----------



## phazer11

I emailed mine but just in case I'll post it anyways. This is just from my desktop my laptop is folding too but lol.


----------



## BWG

My laptop was folding @ 150 so I shut it down.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Need your name in Notepad, otherwise it's fine to email.


Can I just add it in paintshop?


----------



## zodac

No... kinda defeats the purpose of asking you to put it in Notepad in the first place.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


The ddr3 with low timings is really expensive, and there's a poor selection at the moment. I'll probably just wait.

Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I've thought about getting some good RAM. The stuff i have now isn't amazing if i'm honest. Thought about getting 8GB of 2000MHz corsair stuff. It's only Â£97 but it runs at 9-10-9-27.

Is timing or frequency more important for folding?


Well I believe the answer to your question recently is a shortage or parts, materials and labor from Japan and the ensuing price hike from the earthquake.


----------



## terraprime

ok FAHtracker was messing it self up. It finally went and said the unit i was doing was 6801 but its actually 11246....and now its only 18k PPD


----------



## zodac

2 mins until the first update.


----------



## Dorianime

PC slowdown ALOT! lol

Should I use my CPU as well?

and I wast making progress now that it's working its not as slow o.oTime to get ready for Screen shot soon


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2 mins until the first update.


----------



## phazer11

Sure fold on the cpu to if you can. I'm going to be doing alot of reading for the duration (fanfiction and novels, with the occasional magazine and TV show)


----------



## terraprime

if it can wait 4 i got another wu about to drop


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No... kinda defeats the purpose of asking you to put it in Notepad in the first place.


....... its not hard to edit the notepad in

Here is the one I retook:










However anyone could photoshop a notepad over it, i'm a noob photoshop and use paintshop 6.0 which is 8 years old:


----------



## zodac

We're 2nd so far.


----------



## Couch Potato

Argg!








Last night before I went to bed I had a bigadv that was going to complete at about 3 hours into the chalange.
When I woke up I found the wu had crashed. Again ARGG!









Oh well it was my first crash in a while.
But still. Argggg!


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're 2nd so far.










Who's first?


----------



## zodac




----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're 2nd so far.










Only by ~20K, not too bad.


----------



## CravinR1

We're second in points, but aren't our points worth more Chimp Points?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but another team's points are worth more, so 2nd.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're 2nd so far.










Awesome my units should be dropping in a couple hours.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


....... its not hard to edit the notepad in

Here is the one I retook:










However anyone could photoshop a notepad over it, i'm a noob photoshop and use paintshop 6.0 which is 8 years old:











The tricky bit would be the shadows for Windows Aero and that's not saying much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Couch Potato*


Argg!








Last night before I went to bed I had a bigadv that was going to complete at about 3 hours into the chalange.
When I woke up I found the wu had crashed. Again ARGG!









Oh well it was my first crash in a while.
But still. Argggg!










That sucks.


----------



## Baking Soda

Finished setting up the i7.


----------



## ChIck3n

Ya, according to this we are actually third and EVGA is 4th.

https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats


----------



## Ubeermench

As soon as i get home today im going to start folding =D. I Hope we win.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Only by ~20K, not too bad.


No not bad at all, but wait that's normal points not CC points right? If that's normal points my GFX card which should be here soon from Advanced RMA + the one I'm afraid to use while waiting for the from RMA together should be able to do that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Finished setting up the i7.


Awesome. Another bigadv folder?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


The tricky bit would be the shadows for Windows Aero and that's not saying much.


I just copied the white + name and pasted a new selection and positioned over the white + name on mine

So the shadows didn't come into play


----------



## omega17

Yay z's maths education is actually useful


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Awesome. Another bigadv folder?


Nope. :|


----------



## v639dragoon

Don't worry guys, got my rig up and going. My roommate decided to turn my comp off, had a final today. I booked it home and fired her up. 40k ppd incoming







. Now I'm gonna be an hour late to my next class lol.


----------



## Baking Soda

Only 6PPD with 2 250's and a i7920.


----------



## PrimeBurn

My first WU...


----------



## just_nuke_em

Whooo, finally got my 580s going







. No crashed in the last 20 min, so I think it's good. Both pumping 16k.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I just copied the white + name and pasted a new selection and positioned over the white + name on mine

So the shadows didn't come into play


Ah

Anyways I thought the CC started at 8 EST? I must've gotten something mixed up. at least my bigadv unit isn't as far behind as I thought it'd be it'll drop in about 11 hours. Too bad I pretty much timed my units to drop at 8 AM as much as I could oh well


----------



## gboeds

sorry did not contribute to the 1st update....my GPU which has been folding just fine at the same clock all week decided to fail a WU at 11:59:35....grrrrr...


----------



## rmp459

https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats

Just wow if those guys keep that up in 1st place.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres what i got going so far and i got a q6600 and 8800gt not listed in my hfm on my friends pc.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Had to stop folding on my ps3 for now. I figured out that if i let it fold while i'm at school it'll finish the Wu the second I get home so i may do that.


----------



## koven

damn we're in 3rd


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


damn we're in 3rd


yea that first place team only needs like 250k per chip point and they have half our ppd.

heres to hoping they just dumped alot more first than we did.


----------



## b0z0

I would have joined if I had a system =(


----------



## phazer11

We CAN DO THIS, well at least maybe take over another position by the end of the night.


----------



## Krusher33

Yikes. EVGA is going to have a hard time scoring that many folding points only to get so little chimp points.


----------



## CravinR1

EVGA is screwed, they'd have to have a large percentage switch to EVGApes


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I see you guys like the fan grills. We have listed them on our site, the order will be in sometime next week. http://ftwpc.com/cooling/fan-grills/...pre-order.html

For a limited time, we are donating $1 to the Community Folding Project for each OCN or [email protected] related fan grill sold. FTW PC is an advocate for charitable and medical research donations. We will be making ongoing donations to the CFP and charities on behalf of our customers.

I should note - if you order one now and win one in the drawing, we can either refund the first order or send you two.










Yum. Are there going to be any other styles of OCN grills?


----------



## phazer11

interesting...
Anyone wanna help me try to get my laptop folding in ubuntu for the CC?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...rch-linux.html

And no one can predict the outcome of this thing I suspect there have been very few (if any) bigadv drops yet.


----------



## Dorianime

Am I late for the party?


----------



## XAslanX

This right for what a 5850 should be getting?


----------



## phazer11

Wow that card gets hot! My 450 SC does 14k PPD and only hits about 35-40C of course that's with GPU3 which is still beta for ATi IIRC


----------



## $ilent

Between 3-5000ppd for a 5850.


----------



## koven

someone tell this guy to switch over, lol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAslanX*


This right for what a 5850 should be getting?











use the gpu7

and edit the gpu to:

client-type
advanced

To get the ATI optimized wu's

My 5770 was just over 6k ppd on stock clocks


----------



## DevilGear44

Nothing like coming home from school and finding out your client has been borked for the first 3 hours of the competition!!!!


----------



## RussianJ

Dropped 2 smp units so far, 5th gpu unit finishes in 3 mins W00T


----------



## phazer11

Ouch


----------



## Chewy

wow evga are pulling some points

OCNChimpin 3 0.68 750,591
EVGApes 4 0.45 982,943


----------



## $ilent

mklvotop is still doing his own folding?! ARGHHH


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAslanX*


This right for what a 5850 should be getting?











With the V7 client and my 5850 I make 8600 PPD average. Use the guide by zodac


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


mklvotop is still doing his own folding?! ARGHHH


IIRC he did during last year's competition too. I believe he has remote clients he can't access.

There are far too many folks on this list...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=2&t=37726

PM them all!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


why does my GPU usage go up and down like that?











Your gpu usage can go up and down like that due to a faulty PSU also. I see a ton of problems mis-diagnosed as something else when its actually a problem with a psu. Psu testers are so cheap that every "enthusiast" should own one. It gives you piece of mind knowing that its good because you have tested it. Newegg sells a great one for just over $20 if I can recall correctly. Might try that just to be sure.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Crabid

LOL, had wanted to do this but only found this thread today!!!

Just in time ^-^

Lets kick some arse!


----------



## Sainesk

so it's started? i'll definitely be running by tomorrow, hopefully tonight... (shame on me







)

is that guy still around that was using [email protected] to burn in a ton of computers and was pulling millions a day?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Wow that card gets hot! My 450 SC does 14k PPD and only hits about 35-40C of course that's with GPU3 which is still beta for ATi IIRC


14k for a GTS 450???

I get 16k with a GTX 470. If that's true I need to replace my 9800GTX with a 450.


----------



## allikat

How can the 450 get 14k ppd? FAH tracker is saying I'll get around 9kppd from my 460-768s...


----------



## gboeds

Points Update:

Overclock.net- 1,224,006
OCNChimpin- 535,268

???


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


How can the 450 get 14k ppd? FAH tracker is saying I'll get around 9kppd from my 460-768s...


9xx WUs


----------



## allikat

Remote clients that are hard to switch plus people who aren't participating yet...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


9xx WUs


Ahh, mine are both running 680x units. Is it possible to bias the downloader to get me more quick WUs?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


Points Update:

Overclock.net- 1,224,006
OCNChimpin- 535,268

???


where does it say that?









I don't think everyone switched their username to OCNChimpin is to blame...


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Ahh, mine are both running 680x units. Is it possible to bias the downloader to get me more quick WUs?


No.


----------



## Erick Silver

Damn.My GTS450 is getting about 10k. I would like to have it get 14k.


----------



## phazer11

WHAT not everyone changed their name over!?


----------



## just_nuke_em

I think there might be a problem with my second gpu config. HFM says the user name is Anonymous, even when the client is configured correct (appears to be anyway). Can anyone spot the problem?


----------



## onoz

We're in third!!!!!


----------



## allikat

My first WU just dropped! yay!


----------



## phazer11

cool um I'll look at your issue.
My issue is 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post13354797

IDK I notice one that you're not using the new client. Why?
Second you don't have HFM set to the MHz of your cards but that's trivial I they look th esame to me are you sure you've saved both of them?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


We're in third!!!!!


I was thinking evga would be the challenge again, almost forgot the smaller teams benefit from the new point system as well...


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


where does it say that?










here


----------



## xd_1771

I started folding 8AM today and let it run without my supervision during school. Looks like my first GPU WU somehow managed to perfectly complete at 12 because the next WU (running now) was downloaded at around 12:01


----------



## Krusher33

Nice jump by us this last hour.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


IDK I notice one that you're not using the new client. Why?
Second you don't have HFM set to the MHz of your cards but that's trivial I they look th esame to me are you sure you've saved both of them?


I just chose the old client, not sure why. Should that matter? The ppd/mhz doesn't matter to me, so I didn't set it. Yes, both configs have been saved, many times over.

I think it may just be an issue with HFM, but not sure. Both clients take me to the user stats for OCNChimpin at stanford's page, so I think they are setup correctly.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


I just chose the old client, not sure why. Should that matter? The ppd/mhz doesn't matter to me, so I didn't set it. Yes, both configs have been saved, many times over.


It shouldn't I was just curious really. But it couldn't hurt to give it a shot. I like the built in monitor even if it wasn't the only one lol.

On the ppd/mhz and the saving I figured lol.
Ugh my own issue is driving me insane at least your gpu folds...


----------



## just_nuke_em

The client viewer for gpu 2 says I'm folding of OCNChimpin, so I'm going to ignore HFM for now


----------



## donk165

Hey, sorry to chime in with another problem, but for some reason my PII 940 @ 3.7ghz is only pulling 413.4 ppd?

(I dont really know anything about the clients yet, only tried to fold yesterday for the first time, I followed the quick start guide in the second post of this thread and that was about it, took ages for me to find out I needed something plugged into my second GPU to allow me to fold







)


----------



## phazer11

Uh are you using the windows 7 v7 client?
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-re...it-release.exe


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


On the ppd/mhz and the saving I figured lol.
Ugh my own issue is driving me insane at least your gpu folds...


I'll have my own linux issues in a while when I get my x6 to fold


----------



## donk165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Uh are you using the windows 7 v7 client?


Im using FAH GPU Tracker V2 and the clients that it auto downloads on first start?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 5prout

Got everything working! I am now folding for OCNChimpin!


----------



## CravinR1

don't use the client viewer during folding it drastically reduces points


----------



## phazer11

just download the one I gave you and it'll do the hard stuff for you once you select what slots to add you just need to tell it to fold with the user info provided in the first post and add a smp and a gpu slot


----------



## zodac

People, this is just a shout out so you don't get discouraged. We're only 3 hours into a 10 day event, and we're still not at full power yet. Plenty of time for us to move on up!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


don't use the client viewer during folding it drastically reduces points


Just used it as proof I'm folding for the right team







.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


People, this is just a shout out so you don't get discouraged. We're only 3 hours into a 10 day event, and we're still not at full power yet. Plenty of time for us to move on up!










Full power to the Pent D!

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## phazer11

Whoever is setting up cpu clients in linux or needs help setting up a dual boot for increased PPD let me know








Otherwise I'm trying to figure out why I'm having problems with my gpu.


----------



## BWG

Hey, should I fold on an Integrated HD4200 @800 and a Sempron 3800+ @2.4? Second machine I could use, but I think the GPU is only like 40 shadders and the CPU, well, it is crap!

EDIT: FYI, had a 4 hour power outtage today on the sig rig, so late start for me. It is a good 23k PPD from the testing I ran last night. We will get those EVGA'ers


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13396057*
> Full power to the Pent D!
> 
> DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


U know it!!!







and it's in my main rig


----------



## phazer11

anyone help me find a way to use WINE to use the gpu?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1005480-gpu-folding-linux-2.html#post13396027


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13396215*
> anyone help me find a way to use WINE to use the gpu?
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1005480-gpu-folding-linux-2.html#post13396027


There should be a native linux client which should use the GPUs?


----------



## goodtobeking

For sending the screen shot validation. Will having the correct name in the Tracker enough?? or do I have to have HFM loaded too??

EDIT: found my own answer in the other CC thread. It is acceptable.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13396215*
> anyone help me find a way to use WINE to use the gpu?
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1005480-gpu-folding-linux-2.html#post13396027


Use the native client. What is your issue? I used to GPU fold in linux, so I saved all the nvcuda.dll.so/cudart.dll.so wrapper files.









That was always *my* issue anyways.


----------



## dave12

There's five guys turning in WU's for the wrong team. Is that problematic if it's still OCNChimpin?

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=OCNChimpin


----------



## Extreme Newbie

According to EOC, OCN had 1.7 Million points last update and 1.2 million came from OCNChimpin.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13396321*
> There's five guys turning in WU's for the wrong team. Is that problematic if it's still OCNChimpin?
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=OCNChimpin


3 are in active, and only one person on the 4th.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;13396326*
> According to EOC, OCN had 1.7 Million points last update and 1.2 million came from OCNChimpin.


Yup... HWC will update in *three* minutes.


----------



## frizo

Alright, got my sig rig folding now and I plan on having it run as much as possible.

Each 580 is at 17-18,000 PPD and the i7-950 is around 6,200.


----------



## Wishmaker

We are third







.


----------



## rmp459

my sig is folding, just dropped my bigadv this update. setting up my q9550 and 9600gt that was laying downstairs w/ native linux within the hour... need more PPD

also got the equivalent of two i5 750s in vsphere folding away on poweredge r710s at work. (would be doing bigadv but dont have vsphere that allows 8 vCPUs :\)

gogogogo

NICE! paced to overtake them!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;13396326*
> According to EOC, OCN had 1.7 Million points last update and 1.2 million came from OCNChimpin.


Boooooo that's 500k worth of points not being full utilized!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

We need our #1 folder, the 110,000,000 million point man, to join OCNChimpin.

I am sure Z will make sure he switches his client over.


----------



## Wolfchild

Not that much PPD, but every bit helps. I might be able to get a second card working if my RMA gets back soon enough.

Oh, and do ignore the terrible graphics in the background


----------



## reezin14

Just joined in.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;13396389*
> We need our #1 folder, the 110,000,000 million point man, to join OCNChimpin.
> 
> I am sure Z will make sure he switches his client over.


I've sent him PMs now... just gotta wait.


----------



## ducrider

Ok up and fold for Chimpin.Sent in my screen shot.Guys make sure you do or I will Win all the prizes.Well if it keeps going like this I will have to switch over my other rigs.


----------



## zodac

We're closing in on second guys. A bit more PPD and we could be challenging for 1st before the night is out.


----------



## Fletcherea

I'm gonna have to send in a new one, I didnt realize the time was 12 universal folding time, and just figured it would be up and running by noon eastern lol.

*edit* I'm dropping in rank, someone aint doin it right.


----------



## FiX

It appears I will be 2 hours late to start :/


----------



## Eggy88

We are catching up. Got both rigs folding here now. Giving a total of 65k PPD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea;13396452*
> I'm gonna have to send in a new one, I didnt realize the time was 12 universal folding time, and just figured it would be up and running by noon eastern lol.


Yeah... I think I emailed you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;13396455*
> It appears I will be 2 hours late to start :/


Fine, but only 2 hours!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13396459*
> We are catching up. Got both rigs folding here now. Giving a total of 65k PPD.


Very nice. Onwards to 1st!


----------



## bstover17

This is so easy to do, I would expect all active members to give it a try!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bstover17;13396535*
> This is so easy to do, I would expect all active members to give it a try!


He speaks the truth!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13396459*
> We are catching up. Got both rigs folding here now. Giving a total of 65k PPD.


Yay!


----------



## Crabid

Guess it's a good thing that my rad order was delayed (indefinitely







), can fold solid now.

Just hope my temps don't get too high when the sun starts shining through my window


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13396238*
> There should be a native linux client which should use the GPUs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13396314*
> Use the native client. What is your issue? I used to GPU fold in linux, so I saved all the nvcuda.dll.so/cudart.dll.so wrapper files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was always *my* issue anyways.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1005480-gpu-folding-linux-2.html#post13396027
I posted it a while ago.


----------



## Krusher33

We're gaining and everyone else is slowing down


----------



## GBob314

Isn't it awesome that the day CC starts, California decides it needs to be 90 degrees? Oh well, A/C is working great.

A side note, I really have not folded in a while. I am using the the new client and it is showing that it will take 6 hours for my GPU WU to finish, is this normal as of recently? I believe it only used to take ~2 hours. Running a GTX460 1GB @ 875/1750/2175.


----------



## zodac

Why?

Because *THIS IS SPARTA OCN!*


----------



## omega17

^ That probably isn't right...

edit... well







I know she isn't right, but I meant the post above...


----------



## Wookie Man

Come on guys, let's do it to it! Full steam ahead!


----------



## phazer11

Anyone understand the quote of W4LNUT5 I posted on the last page meant?


----------



## chriskaz

72,000 points coming in about 12 hours, got to a slow start on it









anyone else got any bigadv coming in soon?


----------



## Lampen

Mine is dropping shortly.


----------



## phazer11

cool cool keep the bigadv's coming.
*works furiously to figure out native linux gpu folding*


----------



## alchemik

For some reason I couldn't get a bigadv until yesterday even though I enabled them on the 3rd... Quick question, just got my 560ti right now, if I turned off my comp for the five mins it would take to switch places and plug the card in how much would it affect my bigadv? It was at 4.5 days this morning but now its at 3.5 (was playing simcity in the morning dont know if that would affect it that much)


----------



## allikat

Swap in that 560 now alchemik, Nvidia GPUs don't detract significantly from bigadv.


----------



## phazer11

Shouldn't effect it _*too*_ much.
Dang it where is W4LNUT5 when you need him lol.


----------



## allikat

According to another thread, the PPD you lose from running an Nvidia GPU as well is lower than what you gain from the GPU folding. This is apparently not the case with AMD GPUs.


----------



## LiLChris

Just got home, not liking the update too much.


----------



## zodac

We're gaining.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13396929*
> We're gaining.


Exactly, thats all that matters right now.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;13396342*
> Alright, got my sig rig folding now and I plan on having it run as much as possible.
> 
> Each 580 is at 17-18,000 PPD and the i7-950 is around 6,200.


6.2k on an i7?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;13396368*
> my sig is folding, just dropped my bigadv this update. setting up my q9550 and 9600gt that was laying downstairs w/ native linux within the hour... need more PPD
> 
> also got the equivalent of two i5 750s in vsphere folding away on poweredge r710s at work. (would be doing bigadv but dont have vsphere that allows 8 vCPUs :\)
> 
> gogogogo
> 
> NICE! paced to overtake them!


vsphere?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13396905*
> Just got home, not liking the update too much.


Don't worry we can do this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13396238*
> There should be a native linux client which should use the GPUs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13396314*
> Use the native client. What is your issue? I used to GPU fold in linux, so I saved all the nvcuda.dll.so/cudart.dll.so wrapper files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was always *my* issue anyways.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post13396027
I posted it a while ago any ideas Chris or anyone?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13396929*
> We're gaining.


Wich means we're not in 1st place...









we'll get there...we'll get there...


----------



## Darius Silver

I've started the poo flinging >_>

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg2AezJo8aQ[/ame]


----------



## Eggy88

2min to update. Hopefully we got the 2'nd place.


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13396938*
> 6.2k on an i7?


That's what the FAH GPU Tracker is telling me (it's now down to 5.9k).

Is that abnormally low or high? Should I be using a different application/program?


----------



## phazer11

Yeah hopefully. We could be super duper hopeful and hope for 1st ^v^

6.2k seems very low my 2500k was getting ~9k @ stock 3.7ghz you sure you're using SMP?


----------



## h33b

I put on my festive hat for this, fold on friends!


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;13397052*
> That's what the FAH GPU Tracker is telling me (it's now down to 5.9k).
> 
> Is that abnormally low or high? Should I be using a different application/program?


FAH tracker shows me getting about 5.1k on a phenomIIx4 at 4Ghz, I don't think I should be that close to your results on an i7?


----------



## Buzzin92

I've finally been able to sort the problems out on my rig, its now folding both SMP at 4.2GHz and GTX 460 at 831/1662

can i just ask, should i use advmethods on my gtx460?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13397065*
> FAH tracker shows me getting about 5.1k on a phenomIIx4 at 4Ghz, I don't think I should be that close to your results on an i7?


My system must be on crack then because my x6 at 3.9Ghz is pumping out 10k ppd, though I am not using the v7 client 

Hitting 25k PPD total with sig rig, 8800 GS only pulls about 4k, but it helps.


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13397054*
> 6.2k seems very low my 2500k was getting ~9k @ stock 3.7ghz you sure you're using SMP?


Yes, it's running in SMP.


----------



## phazer11

weird crap um...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13397133*
> My system must be on crack then because my x6 at 3.9Ghz is pumping out 10k ppd, though I am not using the v7 client
> 
> Hitting 25k PPD total with sig rig, 8800 GS only pulls about 4k, but it helps.


Thats weird I have a phenom x 6 at stock 2.8GHz thats pullin a little over 10k PPD


----------



## Eggy88

OCN in 2'nd place.









https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats


----------



## GBob314

AHA! Got my problem that I stated I had earlier solved. For whatever reason my GPU clocks were only kicking up to about half of what they should have been. A quick restart resolved the problem, chalk up another ~12k PPD from me.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;13397084*
> can i just ask, should i use advmethods on my gtx460?


From what I have read, no you do not want to use advmethods on fermi's.


----------



## xd_1771

The OCN gain rate right now seems to be exceeding the gain rates of everyone else!
Don't expect anything new from me for now as I am still mid-WU


----------



## zodac

Second!


----------



## DevilGear44

Second!!

EDIT: lol^


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What is our goal in points?


----------



## nagle3092

I think its gonna take a bit to catch HWC though. Hopefully we can do it in a couple days.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13397201*
> What is our goal in points?


1.1 mil per point


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13397201*
> What is our goal in points?


More than everyone else?









just kidding... 11 Chimp points a day i belive...

Those Beavers are folding nicely...

EDIT: Yeah, forgot to mention, 1.1mil per Chimp Point...
We're gatereing almost as many PPD as EVGA


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13397221*
> 1.1 mil per point


I dont get it:headscrat


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13397169*
> From what I have read, no you do not want to use advmethods on fermi's.


Ah, well with advmethods so far I'm getting just under 12k PPD I've disabled it now but i might as well finish this unit.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13397237*
> I dont get it:headscrat


For every 1.1 million points we get, we get 1 chimp point. The most Chimp points after 10 days wins. This is to even the playing field for people who have less folders.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13397237*
> I dont get it:headscrat


The Goal is the team with the most chimp points at the end of the 10 days. For us, each Chimp point is 1.1mil folding points.

Ninja'd (chriskaz)


----------



## reezin14

Forgive my ignorance haven't folded in a while but what is this big advm's or whatever it's called?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

ahhh ok thanks my man. So we need to get everyone on OCN to fold and we would smash them!!

People just need to fold for ten days then they ccan stop if they want too.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13397237*
> I dont get it:headscrat


From http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/
Quote:


> The Chimp Challenge race has undergone a change for the 2011 event. Instead of an all out sprint to see who can complete 20 Million points quickest, teams will duke it out for a solid 10 days to see who can sustain the highest folding output, as a function of their regular teams PPD.
> 
> A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings as follows:
> The total points of each parent team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011.
> One-tenth of a percent (0.1%) of the respective team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one (1) Chimp Point.
> 
> The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.


Edit: I've been multi-ninja'd...


----------



## jetpuck73

Lets go OCN!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reezin14;13397300*
> Forgive my ignorance haven't folded in a while but what is this big advm's or whatever it's called?


Bigadv's are heavy WU's for high end CPU's. Typically x8+ do bigadv folding for more points. Awhile back x6's with high OC's could run them, but ppd wise, for me atleast, regular SMP and GPU folding works out better.


----------



## phazer11

my 2500k will run them. 36-38k PPD as opposed to 24k PPD with SMP.


----------



## CravinR1

Looks like this is going to be a long term battle, if we can keep the pace and hope the others drop off we can pull it out


----------



## Dimaggio1103

We need to get the whole site involved and smash the competition!


----------



## AdmRose

Doing well


----------



## Buzzin92

ROFL Ima going to upload a video in a min to show you guys how loud my rig is going to be... Bearing in mind it is in my bedroom and will be running 24/7 for the next 10 days.


----------



## Wishmaker

Come on lads







. I added all ma rigs







.


----------



## UNOE

I'm lost ... My second GPU has been on 0% for a hour. My other GPU has gone threw 3 WU in 5 hours. Why is my second card idle.


----------



## Aqualoon

Have my 35k PPD pumping...if I wasn't such a slack I would have optimized better before the CC.


----------



## zodac

Or said "hi".


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13397334*
> Bigadv's are heavy WU's for high end CPU's. Typically x8+ do bigadv folding for more points. Awhile back x6's with high OC's could run them, but ppd wise, for me atleast, regular SMP and GPU folding works out better.


OK I see,thanks for the insight.


----------



## Killam0n

I just started folding on my amd rig, should I disable CPU folding in favor of GPU ONLY folding

AMD 3800+ 2GB RAM
Nvidia 8600GT 512


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13397553*
> Or said "hi".


I'm here now...doesn't that count for something? Like I come back just in time for the CC to lend a hand...has the makings for an epic blockbuster. Can call it something like "AquaSave"


----------



## SpammisT

2600k, let's do this.. when does it start, as in the time? It's the 5th of May today and I'm interested now.. (like, NOW I'm interested lol!)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13397583*
> I just started folding on my amd rig, should I disable CPU folding in favor of GPU ONLY folding
> 
> AMD 3800+ 2GB RAM
> Nvidia 8600GT 512


Sig rig? CPU only (enable -bigadv).

3800+ and 8600GT? Both GPU and CPU together will be fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13397593*
> I'm here now...doesn't that count for something? Like I come back just in time for the CC to lend a hand...has the makings for an epic blockbuster. Can call it something like "AquaSave"


Still waiting for an apology.


----------



## wupah

getting a measly 11847 ppd with my i5 2500k at 4.5 ghz no clue why it's this low. Im running Smp

Maybe a reboot after the WU ?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

The beavers slope for points gain is steeper than ours. I think if we don't get allot more people over to folding for OCNChimp we wont be able to catch them.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13397597*
> Sig rig? CPU only (enable -bigadv).
> 
> 3800+ and 8600GT? Both GPU and CPU together will be fine.


I would do GPU only, that cpu will hardly net you any points at all.


----------



## zodac

But will net some. And you may as well if the computer is on.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupah;13397603*
> getting a measly 11847 ppd with my i5 2500k at 4.5 ghz no clue why it's this low. Im running Smp
> 
> Maybe a reboot after the WU ?


reboot nao!


----------



## Aqualoon

Fine.

I'm sorry for leaving Z, your pure awesomeness brought me back and I am in awe of it.

But now that I am back I might go tinker with my clients...35k PPD seems low for the sig rig.


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;13397628*
> I would do GPU only, that cpu will hardly net you any points at all.


Hey, every point counts and with that gpu, it won't bottleneck the gpu folding, so why not?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13397644*
> Fine.
> 
> I'm sorry for leaving Z, your pure awesomeness brought me back and I am in awe of it.
> 
> But now that I am back I might go tinker with my clients...35k PPD seems low for the sig rig.


About time.


----------



## csm725

Canucks have it in the bag unless all of Canada loses internet.


----------



## zodac

Hey, we can catch them. Check the graphs. We've got *a lot* more PPD to come.


----------



## csm725

It is only Day 1. BTW my SMP seems to be doing Cleanup at 80% completion?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13397680*
> Hey, we can catch them. Check the graphs. We've got *a lot* more PPD to come.


Yeah! Go us


----------



## W4LNUT5

I apparently had a stroke of n00b when I set up my FAH GPU Tracker V2 yesterday because I checked the -advmethods box for both the 480 and Q66. PPd on the Q66 just increased by 1000ppd after I turned it off. I'm still skeptical of the number and I'll wait and see if it adjusts, but so far that's a nice boost.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13397680*
> Hey, we can catch them. Check the graphs. We've got *a lot* more PPD to come.


We have barely warmed up!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13397693*
> It is only Day 1. BTW my SMP seems to be doing Cleanup at 80% completion?


Unstable?


----------



## Buzzin92

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZThiSHb1Fc[/ame]

Here it is, sorry for low quality... Vegas ran out of trial period









GPU now at 875/1744 and netting me about 12.2k PPD


----------



## flipd

I was surprised to see HWC ahead of us when I checked. Sort of wondering if a powerfolder suddenly decided to fold for their team.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Custom bit, arent they the ones that are looking to overtake us in ~1 and a half years or so, the ones pumping out 10 mil a day? What are they doing last?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13397793*
> I was surprised to see HWC ahead of us when I checked. Sort of wondering if a powerfolder suddenly decided to fold for their team.


They are winning because of the handicap (Chimp points)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

tied for second

Soon the beavs will have double our points.


----------



## csm725

232,244 = 1 Chimp Point for them
1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point for us


----------



## Dissentience

The points system is entirely to HWCs advantage


----------



## Wookie Man

What kind of clocks are people running their GTX 460's at? I feel like I could pump out more than 11k.


----------



## csm725

I agree completely.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

At this rate we got smashed on day one.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;13397769*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZThiSHb1Fc
> 
> Here it is, sorry for low quality... Vegas ran out of trial period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU now at 875/1744 and netting me about 12.2k PPD


I had to drop back my clocks on my 240GT because it just would not stop dropping WU's and/or getting lousy PPD.









meh


----------



## Desert Rat

Im at 135k PPD with my i7 970 and 2600k rigs.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13397861*
> At this rate we got smashed on day one.


Yeah, it is totally unfair that we have to do 5x the work for a point


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;13397594*
> 2600k, let's do this.. when does it start, as in the time? It's the 5th of May today and I'm interested now.. (like, NOW I'm interested lol!)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13397884*
> Im at 135k PPD with my i7 970 and 2600k rigs.


****ake mushrooms you're hired we need 50 more rigs lmao
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13397888*
> Yeah, it is totally unfair that we have to do 5x the work for a point


Don't complain at least we only have to do 1 million points per chimp point. EVGA has to do 2 million points to get 1 chimp point.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Remember, we have some heavy hitting Bigadv guys that wont drop points for a day or so. Give it time.


----------



## csm725

true


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13397888*
> Yeah, it is totally unfair that we have to do 5x the work for a point


EVGA has to do 2x what we do, so how do you think they feel?









Its the small teams we have to worry about, its been said since day 1.


----------



## phazer11

We know how many people have dropped bigadv's for us yet?


----------



## Dissentience

It's really a case of who can get the most new folders

I dropped a bigadv 3 hours past the start


----------



## Desert Rat

I have 2 bigadvs for tomorrow just like the majority of bigadv folders. Tomorrow is the big day.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13397915*
> EVGA has to do 2x what we do, so how do you think they feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the small teams we have to worry about, its been said since day 1.


Yep. Looks like the results by day 3-4 will be the results at the end of it, hopefully the bigadv surge will drop before the end.


----------



## Citra

We're second right now, once big adv kicks in, hopefully we will get first.


----------



## csm725

tied for second...
lol the fake zodac


----------



## W4LNUT5

Wow I was banned from the live chat, and the fake zodacs are all still there. This is absolute bull. Failmin clicked the wrong name


----------



## eternal7trance

I think I'd like to do this for once. I'll try setting it up a little later.


----------



## wupah

so i rebooted and my i5 @ 4.5 is still only getting 12k ppd ? Fah gpu tracker v2, is there anything I should be checking under configs ?


----------



## W4LNUT5

SO much for "It was and IP Mixup that was fixed..." because I still can't post there. Sad panda
Quote:


> 5 May 11, 06:59 PM
> *FiXT[HWC]*: Was an IP mixup, it was fixed


----------



## csm725

Quote

5 May 11, 07:00 PM
[EVGA]Madrias: My cake was not a lie, just had pennies in it
[OCN] csm725: penises in the cake?
[OCN] bo.Punk: I read that as "penises"


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13398033*
> Wow I was banned from the live chat, and the fake zodacs are all still there. This is absolute bull. Failmin clicked the wrong name


More the reason to beat them.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13398065*
> SO much for "It was and IP Mixup that was fixed..." because I still can't post there. Sad panda


We will avenge you!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13398077*
> More the reason to beat them.


Lol I'm tired of that place I impersonated z on purpose because I love him/her/it


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Well I just started up and contributing another 100k a day. Too bad I couldn't get my second SMP client up in time









Might have to go to MC and pick up another 950 this weekend lol


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13398100*
> We will avenge you!


Just post in the chat that I'm still banned and the mixup was not fixed


----------



## csm725

yeah it was im banned now


----------



## eternal7trance

On my computer it says CPU disabled and only the GPU is doing folding. How do I get both to do it?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13398119*
> Just post in the chat that I'm still banned and the mixup was not fixed


We're trying..
Quote:


> 5 May 11, 07:06 PM
> [OCN] Sethy666: Let W4LNUT5s back in! Wrongful use of the ban hammer!


Quote:


> 5 May 11, 07:11 PM
> [OCN] Sethy666: W4LNUT5 still cant post here,,, the problem was NOT fixed...


----------



## FIXT

Hey Walnuts -

Have you refreshed the page? I only have two IPs banned right now, and neither of them yours.

Sometimes it can take 5 for the IP to clear the cache.

If you are still having issues after a refresh or a cache clear, I'll be here. Just let me know

Sorry about that







Text scrolls fast, mod likely clicked the wrong button.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398122*
> yeah it was im banned now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13398151*
> We're trying..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIXT;13398154*
> Hey Walnuts -
> 
> Have you refreshed the page? I only have two IPs banned right now, and neither of them yours.
> 
> Sometimes it can take 5 for the IP to clear the cache.
> 
> If you are still having issues after a refresh or a cache clear, I'll be here. Just let me know
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text scrolls fast, mod likely clicked the wrong button.


I had refreshed a few times. It's all good now thanks everyone. What happened to csm725 though? He says he's banned now? See first quote.

And I lol at "not zodac". I assume that a ban was intended for him that found it's way to me.


----------



## csm725

yeah because i was the one who impersonated z for kicks, sorry walnuts wasnt trying to harm you


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398203*
> yeah because i was the one who impersonated z for kicks, sorry walnuts wasnt trying to harm you


Were you the one who posted that disturbing video of that girl?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13398192*
> I had refreshed a few times. It's all good now thanks everyone. ~ snip


No probs, welcome back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398203*
> yeah because i was the one who impersonated z


Z would be proud... not.


----------



## csm725

its not for z. its for america. free speech.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398203*
> yeah because i was the one who impersonated z for kicks, sorry walnuts wasnt trying to harm you


Gotcha. No worries. You just have to understand that it makes more work for the HWC staff.


----------



## csm725

It was all a joke, honestly. I took it a little too far. Sue me.


----------



## FIXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13398192*
> I had refreshed a few times. It's all good now thanks everyone. What happened to csm725 though? He says he's banned now?


If his IP ends in .253, then that would be an impersonation ban. We realize you may love your fearless (canadian hating







Zodac







but impersonation was a major problem last year and we had a lot of complaints about it.

This year the captains have agreed to take a no nonsense approach to that type of behavior.

It is outlined in our Smack Talk Rules (See FAQ)
Quote:


> - Impersonation will not be tolerated. Users maliciously impersonating another user will be banned and information forwarded to your home forum.


I've unbanned the IP, but to save yourself a future headache, I recommend signing up for name protection (input your name into the chat box and hit "profile" to set up a password), so if an issue arises we know who you are and can contact you directly to discuss it and hear both sides









Otherwise if we don't know who to talk to, we will generally accept the mods point of view.


----------



## MAD_J

Thanks Zodac for reminding me. -.- Switching over right now!


----------



## FIXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398237*
> its not for z. its for america. free speech.


Freedom of speech is not the same as a right. You can speak freely without fear of government interference, but that does not protect you from consequences of your speech.

A common misconception of both the American and Canadian constitutions


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398237*
> its not for z. its for america. free speech.


As Team Capt, Z is responsible for the behaviour of her team... us. Your actions reflect on OCN as well a Z.

Dont go all Ist ammendment on us just because you thought it was a funny thing to do.


----------



## csm725

Fine. I get it.
E: Oh and in all seriousness zodac is just pretending to be a girl


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIXT;13398275*
> If his IP ends in .253, then that would be an impersonation ban. We realize you may love your fearless (canadian hating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zodac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but impersonation was a major problem last year and we had a lot of complaints about it.
> 
> This year the captains have agreed to take a no nonsense approach to that type of behavior.
> 
> It is outlined in our Smack Talk Rules (See FAQ)
> 
> I've unbanned the IP, but to save yourself a future headache, I recommend signing up for name protection (input your name into the chat box and hit "profile" to set up a password), so if an arises we know who you are and can contact you directly to discuss it and hear both sides


I had name protection on in the first place. First time I've seen the feature, and I thought it was clever.

I like the approach, as a smack talk board can fluctuate to fast.


----------



## Clawbog

I just signed up, hope I can help with my 460 at 900mhz.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398317*
> Fine. I get it.
> E: Oh and in all seriousness zodac is just pretending to be a girl


Sweet... Lets kick some Beaver / EVGA (and everyone else) butt









As to Z's gender... Im not sure it matters anymore


----------



## ChIck3n

Nice, just remoted into my desktop after a few hours driving, and my PPD jumped from 19k to 21.6k! Might have to use my laptop more during this week if it gives me a whole 2.6k extra PPD!

Also, w00t second place! Keep on pushing, maybe we can catch those darn beavers.


----------



## xd_1771

Wow HWC took a real sharp increase in PPD rate lately... I wonder if FIXT is secretly folding with NCIX's servers for chimp challenge








Too bad for them though that my support, despite me being a fellow Canuck, ends up with OCN









Once my PPD starts registering as golden brown points for OCN we'll see who's winning...


----------



## Juggalo23451

Two gtx 590s online


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIXT;13398298*
> Freedom of speech is not the same as a right. You can speak freely without fear of government interference, but that does not protect you from consequences of your speech.
> 
> A common misconception of both the American and Canadian constitutions


I am happy to see someone got around to addressing that misconception... I could go on a little rant about it but won't








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451;13398411*
> Two gtx 590s online


Engaging ludicrous speed?


----------



## xd_1771

They've gone into plaid! /spaceballs
My CPU PPD is spiking right now at a peak 13.5k PPD with aero off and screen turned off as well.... I also have a GPU unit snatching 10k PPD that's gonna be done in a few minutes


----------



## Blueduck3285

Ill have to fire up the toasty Core2Duo lappy I have, 2 9600M's with a weak cpu, but every point counts!


----------



## xd_1771

I don't have my lappy (Pentium M 1.7Ghz with Intel GMA De-accelerator 900) folding but it's serving as a nice "backup rig" so I can still web browse fast while my desktop folds! Makes the chimp challenge all the more comfortable for me that I'm able to use something


----------



## Coopa88

Sadly my bigadv for this rig won't be dropping for another 14hours. I just got it yesturday afternoon. (Was getting a3s before that) Also have my macbook pro crunching alone. Sadly it is getting the same TPF as my rig doing just SMP


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13398493*
> I don't have my lappy (Pentium M 1.7Ghz with Intel GMA De-accelerator 900) folding but it's serving as a nice "backup rig" so I can still web browse fast while my desktop folds! Makes the chimp challenge all the more comfortable for me that I'm able to use something


that what my droid x is for!


----------



## xd_1771

lol cellphone browsing
so crippled


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13398544*
> lol cellphone browsing
> so crippled










you dont know my droid!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13398446*
> They've gone into plaid! /spaceballs


One of my favorite movies


----------



## FIXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13398408*
> Wow HWC took a real sharp increase in PPD rate lately... I wonder if FIXT is secretly folding with NCIX's servers for chimp challenge


I plead the fifth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13398408*
> Too bad for them though that my support, despite me being a fellow Canuck, ends up with OCN


PS - Traitor to your motherland


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Only real Canuck's fold for OCN, the fake Canuck's fold elsewhere.


----------



## alchemik

Any way to figure out you ppd on v7? Under the credit tab it says "unknown". Asked Z about it and she said since it still new that that could happen. Kinda sucks not knowing how much my rig is helping.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik;13398673*
> Any way to figure out you ppd on v7? Under the credit tab it says "unknown". Asked Z about it and she said since it still new that that could happen. Kinda sucks not knowing how much my rig is helping.


http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13398408*
> Wow HWC took a real sharp increase in PPD rate lately... I wonder if FIXT is secretly folding with NCIX's servers for chimp challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for them though that my support, despite me being a fellow Canuck, ends up with OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my PPD starts registering as golden brown points for OCN we'll see who's winning...


Good choice.


----------



## alchemik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13398678*
> http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


Thanks!

Hmmmm says it's only worth 9k... thats not right is it? Wu 2684, is that the one everyone hates?


----------



## Citra

Come on steam chat too guys!


----------



## phazer11

That's one of them that's a bigadv unit but I suppose you knew that?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13398271*
> It was all a joke, honestly. I took it a little too far. Sue me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik;13398736*
> Thanks!
> 
> Hmmmm says it's only worth 9k... thats not right is it? Wu 2684, is that the one everyone hates?


That's one of them that's a bigadv unit but I suppose you knew that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13398741*
> Come on steam chat too guys!


But I don't have a Steam account.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13398779*
> But I don't have a Steam account.


Time to get one. TBH its way better moderated than the Smack Talk.


----------



## csm725

^This


----------



## RussianJ

Get Admin to start folding on some of OCN's CPUs.... Im sure we can spare a server or two?


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13398810*
> Get Admin to start folding on some of OCN's CPUs.... Im sure we can spare a server or two?


Doubt it, wouldn't be very cost effective to have unused servers laying around.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13398810*
> Get Admin to start folding on some of OCN's CPUs.... Im sure we can spare a server or two?


Yea with all the 500 errors, I am sure we can.


----------



## Ocnewb

I'll be joining full speed on saturday. My new PSU is arriving on sat







, no PSU to run atm.


----------



## xd_1771

OCN folds for chimp challenge... half world is unable to access OCN
Don't do it









Now with nothing else running on my desktop a whole bunch of PPD came out of nowhere... I'm now pushing 25k on a single 450 and a 1055T







CPU load temps never over 45C and GPU never over 60C


----------



## RussianJ

Eh, my server is folding. Hard @ 950PPD


----------



## Xcrunner

I have to wonder if that spike from CBC a while back was james breaking in some more blades >.>


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;13398909*
> I have to wonder if that spike from CBC a while back was james breaking in some more blades >.>


It was either that or they dumped all the bigadvs too early, but it doesn't matter since they are not on our tails.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13398876*
> Eh, my server is folding. Hard @ 950PPD


....Uh what kinda server is it? Is it just a home server?

Now if you said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13398876*
> Eh, my server is folding. Hard @ 950k PPD


I would say heck yeah rock on

still every little bit helps keep it up. Does it have a GPU?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;13398909*
> I have to wonder if that spike from CBC a while back was james breaking in some more blades >.>


He leads the team, The teams ppd output is proportinate(wrong spelling I know) with james' output.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13398939*
> ....Uh what kinda server is it? Is it just a home server?
> 
> Now if you said...
> 
> I would say heck yeah rock on
> 
> still every little bit helps keep it up. Does it have a GPU?


Many of us on OCN have home servers.








Mine is a little overkill with a q6600 but its also for folding.


----------



## Foxdie

I was checking out the stats.. and who da hell is Beavers_Gone_Bananas??

we 2nd now woo!!


----------



## zodac

Hardware Canucks.

Enemy #1.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13398975*
> Many of us on OCN have home servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a little overkill with a q6600 but its also for folding.


A single 1.6ghz atom, runs my lovely 10.5TB set-up. Trying to convince my boss to let me use some of the company servers after hours. Nothing like 20 xeons folding as well? Did I mention this is a McDonalds....

Yea, No joke.


----------



## AgentHydra

When I get home on Wednesday I should be able to get ~20K worth of GPUs going.

But first... exams.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13399027*
> A single 1.6ghz atom, runs my lovely 10.5TB set-up. Trying to convince my boss to let me use some of the company servers after hours. Nothing like 20 xeons folding as well? Did I mention this is a McDonalds....
> 
> Yea, No joke.


That would be AMAZING!!!


----------



## Foxdie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13399023*
> Hardware Canucks.
> 
> Enemy #1.


lol.. is this why you hate Canadians?


----------



## zodac

...damn. If I wasn't meant to stick to the rules, I'd demand you tie him up and use those Xeons anyway.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13398975*
> Many of us on OCN have home servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a little overkill with a q6600 but its also for folding.


Do you use them for fileserving or site hosting or something. I mean I knew a few people here had them just not what for lol. I know a few people running some beastly server's that they use to encode and transmit the files for their fansubs I might be able to get some to donate some folding time...
Might be a little difficult I haven't heard from some of them for a while... I'll check on it. someone remind me please?


----------



## RussianJ

I was shocked when I found out our resturant had a Freaken 30U tower full of servers and equipment. Runs everything in our store and half just idle from what I can tell.

As a manager myself, may have to call in favors there.


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;13398670*
> Only real Canuck's fold for OCN, the fake Canuck's fold elsewhere.


True that brother! (Or sister)


----------



## Ocnewb

How much would a 2500k + 2x 6950s and possbile 2x GTX580 from another rig pulling in total? Hopefully i can finish setting up the GTX580s rig soon.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13399083*
> I was shocked when I found out our resturant had a Freaken 30U tower full of servers and equipment. Runs everything in our store and half just idle from what I can tell.
> 
> As a manager myself, may have to call in favors there.


Do it plz!!! That would give us quite a big boost in ppd which we need to beat hwc


----------



## zodac

2500k+2x6950s would get 25-30k in Windows, though the 2500k *could* get 35k+ in Linux if no GPUs were being used.

Each 580 should get 16-18k each too.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxdie;13399006*
> I was checking out the stats.. and who da hell is Beavers_Gone_Bananas??
> 
> we 2nd now woo!!


Hardware Canucks


----------



## phazer11

the 2500k is the big variable because if you can get it up to 4.7-5GHz you can get about 32k-40k PPD folding bigadv units in an Ubuntu 64-bit vm and run the gpu's in Windows.


----------



## rmp459

BOOM HWC site down hahahahha


----------



## phazer11

Their site's down?


----------



## metro

Way to go...


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13399113*
> the 2500k is the big variable because if you can get it up to ~5GHz you can get about 40k PPD folding bigadv units in an Ubuntu 64-bit vm and run the gpu's in your Windows.


Thanks for all the infos







. Really can't wait for the PSU and some other parts. I think ill just fold in windows, not really familiar with other software like linux, etc..


----------



## crazyap7

Haha that's a lot of traffic to one site


----------



## csm725

HWC is down because we got ahead of them, I bet.


----------



## xd_1771

Yeah the chat page is not loading anymore


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13399152*
> HWC is down because we got ahead of them, I bet.


i wish

http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

it crashed... LOL


----------



## nagle3092

TPU is gaining fast now.


----------



## crazyap7

Eh, we won't be 2nd for long, our PPD is loads higher than the Canuck's.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyap7;13399193*
> Eh, we won't be 2nd for long, our PPD is loads higher than the Canuck's.


Canuck's has such a low folding points= chimp points though. we need like 1.1m per chimp point


----------



## zodac

Still plenty of time... we've got a fair few -bigadv drops coming soon, and still members to switch over. The crown isn't handed out tonight.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyap7;13399193*
> Eh, we won't be 2nd for long, our PPD is loads higher than the Canuck's.


That's not how the contest is working this year.
Quote:


> Q: How will the Winning Team be Determined?
> 
> The Chimp Challenge race has undergone a change for the 2011 event. Instead of an all out sprint to see who can complete 20 Million points quickest, teams will duke it out for a solid 10 days to see who can sustain the highest folding output, as a function of their regular teams PPD.
> 
> A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings as follows:
> The total points of each parent team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011.
> One-tenth of a percent (0.1%) of the respective team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one (1) Chimp Point.
> 
> The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.


----------



## full_force1986

I'm going to join when I get home this afternoon. Hopefully I set it up properly.


----------



## Desert Rat

This is all zodac fault! If we didnt pump up our points with all the events prior to this one we woulda needed less points for a chimp point.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13399264*
> This is all zodac fault! If we didnt pump up our points with all the events prior to this one we woulda needed less points for a chimp point.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13399264*
> This is all zodac fault! If we didnt pump up our points with all the events prior to this one we woulda needed less points for a chimp point.


Yeah I think the Beavers were sandbaggin' us!!!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13399264*
> This is all zodac fault! If we didnt pump up our points with all the events prior to this one we woulda needed less points for a chimp point.


I never thought of that.


----------



## RussianJ

Off to try and sleep. Thermometer reads 102 in here. No sheets needed.

Sig rig +
2x 9800GTs
9800GX2
Dual Core lappy
P4 with 8800GT
Atom home server

Lots O' Folding


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13399300*
> Off to try and sleep. Thermometer reads 102 in here. No sheets needed.
> 
> Sig rig +
> 2x 9800GTs
> 9800GX2
> Dual Core lappy
> P4 with 8800GT
> Atom home server
> 
> Lots O' Folding


What about the Xeons?!


----------



## csm725

i bet they went easy from oct-feb to beat us here


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13399264*
> This is all zodac fault! If we didnt pump up our points with all the events prior to this one we woulda needed less points for a chimp point.


Yeah,,, its all zodac fault we jumped into those events with so much gusto...


----------



## crazyap7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13399300*
> Off to try and sleep. Thermometer reads 102 in here. No sheets needed.
> 
> Sig rig +
> 2x 9800GTs
> 9800GX2
> Dual Core lappy
> P4 with 8800GT
> Atom home server


I have this happen to me way more often than I would like too


----------



## Desert Rat

We need events in the off season, lol.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13399310*
> What about the Xeons?!


Im at home, I go in at 7AM EST, Ill see if I can jack a few then.

I'll send my cookie bill when they switch over


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13399335*
> We need events in the off season, lol.


Is there such a thing with Folding


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13399300*
> Off to try and sleep. Thermometer reads 102 in here. No sheets needed.
> 
> Sig rig +
> 2x 9800GTs
> 9800GX2
> Dual Core lappy
> P4 with 8800GT
> Atom home server
> 
> Lots O' Folding


I put a box fan in my window pointing out, creates negative air pressure pulling cool air in, works amazingly well.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Q: How will the Winning Team be Determined?
> 
> The Chimp Challenge race has undergone a change for the 2011 event. Instead of an all out sprint to see who can complete 20 Million points quickest, teams will duke it out for a solid 10 days to see who can sustain the highest folding output, as a function of their regular teams PPD.
> 
> A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings as follows:
> The total points of each parent team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011.
> One-tenth of a percent (0.1%) of the respective team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one (1) Chimp Point.
> 
> The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.


This seems like it was rigged for them to win...


----------



## LiLChris

Took a while for the same convo over at EVGA to reach here...

That system was agreed on by all captains of the teams, so it wasn't rigged.


----------



## Cacophony

to win we need the chimp beside the ocn logo. we need to get everyones attention


----------



## Desert Rat

Im using 10 amps(1200 watts) on a 15 amp breaker in my office and that dont count my server.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13399369*
> This seems like it was rigged for them to win...


Exactly this is a conspiracy...









We need to get more folders from somewhere....


----------



## The Llama

Don't forget there's the BOINC pentathlon going on. Some of you ATI guys should come to the dark side!!! BOINC flavored coooookies. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;13399410*
> Don't forget there's the BOINC pentathlon going on. Some of you ATI guys should come to the dark side!!! BOINC flavored coooookies. Mmmmmmmmm


Seriously?...

I support BOINC but I am not going into that section trying to recruit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13399369*
> This seems like it was rigged for them to win...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6;13399395*
> Exactly this is a conspiracy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to get more folders from somewhere....


I was one of the captains involved in making this system.

Are you saying I'm an undercover HWC spy?


----------



## Darkcyde

Up and running on an [email protected] and 2 5870s. Even got the ol' P4 chuggin' along.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;13399410*
> Don't forget there's the BOINC pentathlon going on. Some of you ATI guys should come to the dark side!!! BOINC flavored coooookies. Mmmmmmmmm


Simply put NO... now go away if your going to try to make us BOINC...























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13399422*
> I was one of the captains involved in making this system.
> 
> Are you saying I'm an undercover HWC spy?


No but maybe the hwc guy's made a last minute change to make themselves win!!!


----------



## The Llama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13399419*
> Seriously?...
> 
> I support BOINC but I am not going into that section trying to recruit.


Then delete my post. I was really trying to keep it funny, sorry if it didn't come across that way.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13399422*
> I was one of the captains involved in making this system.
> 
> Are you saying I'm an undercover HWC spy?


No way! You hate Canadians, lol.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13399264*
> This is all zodac fault! If we didnt pump up our points with all the events prior to this one we woulda needed less points for a chimp point.


Hey no one could know what the setup would be for this years Chimp Challenge unless it was decided at the end of the last one. Was it? If not I think blame lies elsewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13399392*
> Im using 10 amps(1200 watts) on a 15 amp breaker in my office and that dont count my server.


O.O

But no seriously I need you guys to remind me pester me in fact via pm if needed about me asking some of my friends to use their servers for folding. I'll post in here the results.


----------



## RussianJ

Zodac is a spy?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;13399432*
> Then delete my post. I was really trying to keep it funny, sorry if it didn't come across that way.


Use smileys next time, its hard to tell when you are joking over the internet.


----------



## zodac

This system was only agreed on in March; the 5 month period used for the Chimp Points was from October-February. There was no way any team could have planned for this.


----------



## The Llama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13399456*
> Use smileys next time, its hard to tell when you are joking over the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to understand I will defend [email protected] while in this section. >.<


Will do. I figured the cookies would give it away. The BOINC forum is dead, so I came here.


----------



## Desert Rat

By the way guys dont send me hate mail. I was been sarcastic about blaming zodac, lmao. No one new about this system before hand.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;13399476*
> Will do. I figured the cookies would give it away. The BOINC forum is dead, so I came here.


Also you have a BOINC signature which is why I took you seriously, which is fine.
I am going to switch my clients to help out at the end of the CC.


----------



## phazer11

Oh yeah I'm switching teams to the Apes btw


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13399533*
> Oh yeah I'm switching teams to the Apes btw


They need all the help they can get.









But no, if you do so I promise you will regret life...


----------



## Randallrocks

folding right now... it's 70F outside and HOLY BALLS MY ROOM IS HOT AND LOUD.

but so fast.


----------



## B7ADE

Finally got home(after 2 days) to switch over my clients, adding my 40K PPD in it!


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallrocks;13399671*
> folding right now... it's 70F outside and HOLY BALLS MY ROOM IS HOT AND LOUD.
> 
> but so fast.


GTX470 here as well. Ambient temps don't really matter that much considering the cold Canadian winters.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;13399686*
> Finally got home(after 2 days) to switch over my clients, adding my 40K PPD in it!


GREAT!!! We need more folders.


----------



## phazer11

He He He EVGA has resorted to sending me cookies.


----------



## nagle3092

Ouch, HWC has a 2.63 CP lead on us...


----------



## LiLChris

Stop complaining about the system on the chatbox, it only make us look like whiners.


----------



## Dissentience

Yeah, save the complaining for Steam chat









Sweet, when did I get a flame?


----------



## phazer11

people are complaining on chat? ban them?mmm EVGA has some good cookies.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13399760*
> Stop complaining about the system on the chatbox, it only make us look like whiners.


^


----------



## csm725

We are down by so much, there is no way in hell we are beating HWC with their damn 230K points per chimp point. AMD does this twice a day.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13399813*
> We are down by so much, there is no way in hell we are beating HWC with their damn 230K points per chimp point. AMD does this twice a day.


The system is final; no point complaining about it yet.

And we're not even 5% of the way through the CC; who's to say HWC can keep it up? We've got more strength in depth, and if we keep it up, we can still overtake them in a few days.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13399760*
> Stop complaining about the system on the chatbox, it only make us look like whiners.


Whos complaining in the chat box? If they are just kick them then.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13399813*
> We are down by so much, there is no way in hell we are beating HWC with their damn 230K points per chimp point. AMD does this twice a day.


We could beat them if we doubled our folder count. I need to call a couple people and ask to use their company's servers. Hopefully I can get them working for us


----------



## Xcrunner

We need james to switch to OCNChimpin


----------



## dave12

Well then, getting our asses kicked from the start again.







Canada has speech codes, someone go to their forum, post the entire text of Mark Steyn's America Alone and report that post to the thought nazis and copyright enforcement apparatus there.


----------



## phazer11

BTW I'm not switching my comps over to evga until after the CC. They are offering up to $10 in EVGA bucks (so I can get a shiny new GFX card without having to pay as much out of pocket) for 350k Points/month so I'd switch to do max one bigadv unit then just leave my evga 450 on while I do bigadv's for us. Of course I might just be able to use my GFX cards to do the 350k PPM that's 24/7 dedicated for just the GFX cards.


----------



## csm725

Out. Now.


----------



## phazer11

What's out now?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

...get home from work to a nice blue screen.

Guess my new OC isn't so stable lol. I did get a WU to 67% though


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13399868*
> What's out now?


I think he means go away with the EVGA rewards talk.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13399869*
> ...get home from work to a nice blue screen.
> 
> Guess my new OC isn't so stable lol. I did get a WU to 67% though


----------



## alchemik

Why is everyone giving up hope so fast? It's a ten day competition and your giving up less then 12 hours in? Just fold as much as you can and stop complaining about the system. Hell they may only need 1/5th of what we need for a point but how do you know how many people they have? Half there team might only be able to fold at night or weekends or something else. Keep a stiff upper lift and fold till the very last second of the competition.


----------



## zodac

Hear, hear!


----------



## Foxdie

This thread is red hot.. every time i refresh new post... is it like this every year? it's rather festive i say.


----------



## zodac

Was like this last year, though Evga had won after just 2 days... this thread is gonna be massive.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik;13399883*
> Why is everyone giving up hope so fast? It's a ten day competition and your giving up less then 12 hours in? Just fold as much as you can and stop complaining about the system. Hell they may only need 1/5th of what we need for a point but how do you know how many people they have? Half there team might only be able to fold at night or weekends or something else. Keep a stiff upper lift and fold till the very last second of the competition.


Indeed.


----------



## Sethy666

Just checked EOC... there are a hellava lot of people still folding under their own names. grrrr









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726&u=478513#478513


----------



## zodac

I have PM'd many of them.


----------



## Blueduck3285

I fold for OCN because of the Chicks.

Chicks pwn $$!?

!!


----------



## FiX

Getting spare rig set up (9600gt, athlon II x4 640 @ 3ghz) folding now








Also, 20 mins till next WU finishes


----------



## Wheezo

Got my vary first 2 WUs in an hour or so ago- SMP and GPU. Working on the next two!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13399943*
> I have PM'd many of them.


Did you offer cookies?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo;13399981*
> Got my vary first 2 WUs in an hour or so ago- SMP and GPU. Working on the next two!


Nicely done


----------



## zodac

No; of course not.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13399990*
> No; of course not.


Oh, I see... thats LilChris' job is it?


----------



## Thumper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13399938*
> Just checked EOC... there are a hellava lot of people still folding under their own names. grrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726&u=478513#478513


At least they ARE folding. I save my ire for those that refuse to fold, ever, especially for contests such these. Even if you can't fold 24/7 for some reason, 10 days of the year throwing some cycles toward helping humanity is not too much.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thumper*


At least they ARE folding. I save my ire for those that refuse to fold, ever, especially for contests such these. Even if you can't fold 24/7 for some reason, 10 days of the year throwing some cycles toward helping humanity is not too much.


Not everyone can fold though, for a dozen reasons. 
Most cause of parents and the bill, noise, temps etc.

I look at those already folding who do not give a little bit to the event a angry face.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thumper*


At least they ARE folding. I save my ire for those that refuse to fold, ever, especially for contests such these.


I hope I can figure out why I bluescreened so I can fold 24/7. Most likely from the heat, is there a way to configure the *** GPU tracker (using CPU) to only run at a certain level so I don't go past 80c or something.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I look at those already folding who do not give a little bit to the event a angry face.










I gave a massive angry face to my computer when I came home from work to see a blue screen, probably my third one since running windows 7 now.


----------



## LiLChris

Well get off window 7 and go back to what ever is stable for you!









Downclock it a little if you have to just for the CC to make sure you get work units turned in.


----------



## huhh

Folding now, lets see if it's stable all night....

I really really forgot about this....hope my CPU and GPU's help you guys.


----------



## godofdeath

sooooo we losing to some banana beaver's group?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Well get off window 7 and go back to what ever is stable for you!










Never tried folding until now so don't know if another OS would be more stable, just stating I rarely get blue screens









I didn't have much of a chance to do a proper test of my OC so I may just have to lower some settings or get more fans.


----------



## nbmjhk6

I'm gonna be down for a few hours tomorrow. Sapphire just updated Trixx so that my card supports overvolting now. Atleast when I start folding again I will have quite a increase in ppd


----------



## koven

looks like HWC gonna win... laaaaame


----------



## Coopa88

Who gives pocky?


----------



## phazer11

Well you could limit cpu use I guess. Also try adding some volts to your OC and do some stress tests to eliminate OC errors and make a post in the intel subforum for help. Then try folding and see how that goes.

As I've said all along my bigadv should drop in about 2-4 hours along with other's bigadv's. all in all I think this is a kinda nice way to do this there are some bugs to be worked out but the concept of the points isn't bad maybe add some things in there like user count into the equation instead of just a percentage of the 5 month total.

And I've also been saying we can do this! Long live OCN and let's find those cures!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13400083*
> Folding now, lets see if it's stable all night....
> 
> I really really forgot about this....hope my CPU and GPU's help you guys.


Yes it can!









Even something like C2D will help us right now, every point counts.


----------



## reflex99

my i7 rig is unstable, but luckilly it just reboots and continues folding, so it isn't too much of an issue.

I'll fix it after cc...

only crashes like once every 6 hours, so it's all good


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13400093*
> sooooo we losing to some *banana beaver's group*?


Thank you for THAT visual...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13400122*
> my i7 rig is unstable, but luckilly it just reboots and continues folding, so it isn't too much of an issue.
> 
> I'll fix it after cc...


I hope it can last the 10 days.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


my i7 rig is unstable, but luckilly it just reboots and continues folding, so it isn't too much of an issue.

I'll fix it after cc...

only crashes like once every 6 hours, so it's all good


I think you should fix that machine ASAP. If it keeps crashing it could drops WU's or even corrupt your data.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Why does HWC have such a huge lead? The lead keeps getting bigger every hour?

Time to kick **** up a notch! My board would only let me get 4.2GHz on my 2500k If I do the linux trick will my CPU be able handle bigadv WU's at 4.2GHz also can I still surf web?


----------



## phazer11

Good night/afternoon/morning all it's 1am here lol.
Look to my above post for words of inspiration if you're feeling down. IT's only about 10 hours in.

@ above poster do a proper OC make a help thread get some advice and run a min 1 hour stress test. The vm trick might net you a few more PPD but only an OC of about 4.5+ has the slightest glimmer of hope for higher than normal i.e. bigadv you can get a higher OC than what the autotune does.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Why does HWC have such a huge lead? The lead keeps getting bigger every hour?

Time to kick **** up a notch! My board would only let me get 4.2GHz on my 2500k If I do the linux trick will my CPU be able handle bigadv WU's at 4.2GHz also can I still surf web?


Yea you can browse, not sure if 4.2ghz is enough most have it around 4.6ghz.


----------



## Intangible

I've got a big adv drop in about 10 hours and another one shortly after that. I'm sure there are more ppl like me!!

We can still win this.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13400158*
> Good night/afternoon/morning all it's 1am here lol.
> Look to my above post for words of inspiration if you're feeling down. IT's only about 10 hours in.
> 
> @ above poster do a proper OC make a help thread get some advice and run a min 1 hour stress test. The vm trick might net you a few more PPD but only an OC of about 4.5+ has the slightest glimmer of hope for higher than normal i.e. bigadv you can get a higher OC than what the autotune does.


I don't use auto OC BTW.

My board is just known for being crap OC But for the sake of getting that monkey I will try to push it to 4.6 and throw big adv on it.


----------



## FiX

Ok, 9600GT folding now







gonna try see if i can get my main rig and spare on all night, my rooms gonna turn into a furnace







damn Yates have LEDS in them, too bright for me to sleep with. Meh, 460 will just have to run a bit hotter


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13400131*
> I hope it can last the 10 days.


i have a WU that is 55% done, i was going to wait for it to finish, then fix it.


----------



## nagle3092

Lets see how many days my 570 can run at 1.1v.


----------



## LiLChris

This makes me cry...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282

We better win or I will yell at all you till they ban me.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


This makes me cry...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282

We better win or I will yell at all you till they ban me.










I liked your "Folders who are Wrong" thread.


----------



## NFL

Saturday can't come soon enough. I'll have myself a motherboard tray and I shall finally breathe life into my sig rig

And then I'll fold like crazy


----------



## alchemik

I've got two 880gtxs and my i7 at 3.8 with two ultra kaze fans blowing at 100% and I'm not complaining, suck it up OCN this competition happens once a year


----------



## dev1ance

Well....HWC recruited quite a few people from NCIX.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Lil'Chris you got the link for running linux in windows to run bigadv? Cant seem to find it im all worked up.lol


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


I liked your "Folders who are Wrong" thread.


It was too evil to keep open.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Lil'Chris you got the link for running linux in windows to run bigadv? Cant seem to find it im all worked up.lol


http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...igadv-amd.html


----------



## reflex99

hwc is kicking some ass.

OCNChimpin, you have failed me for the last time.....


----------



## The Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Also you have a BOINC signature which is why I took you seriously, which is fine. 
I am going to switch my clients to help out at the end of the CC.









But for now, you are a germ. >.<


I threw both cores of a 5970 on the team until I need it for the pentathlon. Hugs?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;13400287*
> I threw both cores of a 5970 on the team until I need it for the pentathlon. Hugs?










:sniper: jk


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13400286*
> hwc is kicking some ass.
> 
> OCNChimpin, you have failed me for the last time.....


So does this mean you are going to join the Canadians?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;13400287*
> I threw both cores of a 5970 on the team until I need it for the pentathlon. Hugs?


No get the x6 folding, you can keep the 5970s in BOINC.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13400307*
> So does this mean you are going to join the Canadians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No get the x6 folding, you can keep the 5970s in BOINC.


we are canadians too.....


----------



## The Llama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13400307*
> So does this mean you are going to join the Canadians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No get the x6 folding, you can keep the 5970s in BOINC.


There's just no pleasing you.







The x6 is busy, atm. If I can get it to not crash, I'll put the 6990 on to the CC.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


we are canadians too.....


Our server might be located in Canada though I thought it was moved recently, but this isn't a Canadian based site like HWC.


----------



## nagle3092

42k ppd sound about right for a 570, 450 and 2500k?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Our server might be located in Canada though I thought it was moved recently, but this isn't a Canadian based site like HWC.










out in the frozen tundra of canada, admin sits watch over his server rack. Warding off moose and other threats to OCN freedom...

He's a pretty cool guy, eh kills moose, and doesn't afraid of zodac.

I can totally see this buff dude, with no shirt, just sitting out there in the snow near some servers.

At least, that is how i imagine admin.


----------



## Foxdie

No wonder ocn loads up wicked fast all de time! this mod rage action is hilarious.. folding = serious business. lol


----------



## Blueduck3285

Sweet, x6 and 460 hitting 12k ppd each with my 8800gs pulling close to 5k, 29k ppd from me and about another 2 or 3 ppd from my lappy here in a few minutes .


----------



## FiX

Noo damn it.... 460 dropped a 40% completed WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). Lowered clocks


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;13400183*
> I've got a big adv drop in about 10 hours and another one shortly after that. I'm sure there are more ppl like me!!
> 
> We can still win this.


Yup, I need 14.5 hours for my 6901 to drop. Go go go!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13400382*
> out in the frozen tundra of canada, admin sits watch over his server rack. Warding off moose and other threats to OCN freedom...
> 
> He's a pretty cool guy, eh kills moose, and doesn't afraid of zodac.
> 
> I can totally see this buff dude, with no shirt, just sitting out there in the snow near some servers.
> 
> At least, that is how i imagine admin.












admin is a cool guy, and is doing something really nice for us folders that I will announce sometime this week.
I kinda pushed him into it though.


----------



## reflex99

Is it a free moose pelt for all?

I need me some new pelts.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Is it a free moose pelt for all?


This made me laugh, and not cause of what you said but something else. 
You will understand when I announce it later.


----------



## reflex99

Is it a picture of admin without a shirt on?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13400505*
> Is it a picture of admin without a shirt on?


I have that hanging over my rig for inspiration.


----------



## NFL

Up to 48% on 6971


----------



## ranerX3

41k PPD folding for about 2.5 hours.










edit:

I have no idea if that good


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


41k PPD folding for about 2.5 hours.










edit:

I have no idea if that good










Yes it is.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











admin is a cool guy, and is doing something really nice for us folders that I will announce sometime this week.
I kinda pushed him into it though.










Oh you guys... always doing something nice for someone









See, thats why I love this place.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Oh you guys... always doing something nice for someone









See, thats why I love this place.


When did I do something nice?








I cant stand you guys I am here cause I secretly get paid and deal with all you worthless folders. >.<


----------



## $ilent

Chris whats going on with Team Beavers? Somebody obviously been sneaky and gone out bought crap load of folding components right?...


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranerX3;13400539*
> 41k PPD folding for about 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> I have no idea if that good


it's good but your rig is capable of 60k+ ppd

are you running bigadv? how's your overclocks?


----------



## bleach

How dose this 'Chimp points' work? Beavers_Gone_Bananas have 5.50 with 1,276,764, and OCNChimpin has 3.33 with x3 the points, at 3,671,690. WTH? shouldn't OCNChimpin be in first place?

Sorry, I can't join in. I am behind on my bills, plus low hours at work.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok well I pushed my 2500k to 4.6 from 4.2 on my junk board if its stable for 24hours Ill throw more up. Not gonna do bigadv cause I still need to do work on my computer and bigadv needs 24/7 at my speeds.

My 24/7 rig is the phenom x 6 and HD 5830 is at stock speeds. I have a H50 I want to throw on it so I can do bigadv. However, I lost the AM3 hookup for it.







Don't know how to make it work though. Hmmm....sorry guys.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13400580*
> Chris whats going on with Team Beavers? Somebody obviously been sneaky and gone out bought crap load of folding components right?...


They have a really low amount required for each Chimp Point, so all it took was a couple of people to start folding.









We still have a chance, its a 10 day event and its only been a few hours.
Those who gave HWC a big boost probably will stop folding since they never did it before.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13400563*
> When did I do something nice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant stand you guys I am here cause I secretly get paid and deal with all you worthless folders. >.<


One word.. Syrillian

You and Z dont fool me... your are all marshmellow inside


----------



## xd_1771

Now folding on:
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 4Ghz (SMP)
Gigabyte GTS 450 [clocks in sig] (GPU3)
AMD Athlon II x4 630 2.9Ghz (SMP)
PNY 8500GT (GPU2)
Intel Pentium 4 530J 3Ghz (2 unicore clients)

PPD Estimates? I'm thinking some 32,000


----------



## Dimaggio1103

HWC has big lead but I feel if we get more of the folders to change to OCNChimpin we have a great shot at taking this competition!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


One word.. Syrillian

You and Z dont fool me... your are all marshmellow inside










Ehh?








I didn't really do anything for Syrillian, you are confusing me with Smasher that is going all out with auctions and folding rigs dedicated to his name.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Now folding on:
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 4Ghz (SMP)
Gigabyte GTS 450 [clocks in sig] (GPU3)
AMD Athlon II x4 630 2.9Ghz (SMP)
PNY 8500GT (GPU2)
Intel Pentium 4 530J 3Ghz (2 unicore clients)

PPD Estimates? I'm thinking some 32,000












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


HWC has big lead but I feel if we get more of the folders to change to OCNChimpin we have a great shot at taking this competition!


They will slow down once the newly folders of theirs get tired.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Now folding on:
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 4Ghz (SMP) - 15000ppd
Gigabyte GTS 450 [clocks in sig] (GPU3) - 12000ppd
AMD Athlon II x4 630 2.9Ghz (SMP) - 4,000ppd
PNY 8500GT (GPU2) - 3,000ppd
Intel Pentium 4 530J 3Ghz (2 unicore clients) - 1,000ppd

PPD Estimates? I'm thinking some 32,000


total: 34,000ppd im guessing


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13400655*
> HWC has big lead but I feel if we get more of the folders to change to OCNChimpin we have a great shot at taking this competition!


Their curve is flattening... they are running out of puff








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13400672*
> Ehh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really do anything for Syrillian, you are confusing me with Smasher that is going all out with auctions and folding rigs dedicated to his name.


yeah i know...


----------



## ranerX3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13400601*
> it's good but your rig is capable of 60k+ ppd
> 
> are you running bigadv? how's your overclocks?


not runnign bigadv

and everything stock I didnt have anytime overclocking my rig cause when I bought it I just entered my test season and I barely had time just to build it so overclocking where off limits for me







...









I have a OC profile for the cards on msi afterburner but I didnt load it :/ (875/2004)...


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranerX3;13400723*
> not runnign bigadv
> 
> and everything stock I didnt have anytime overclocking my rig cause when I bought it I just entered my test season and I barely had time just to build it so overclocking where off limits for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a OC profile for the cards on msi afterburner but I didnt load it :/ (875/2004)...


in that case, 40k ppd is about right.. time for some OC'ing!


----------



## Blueduck3285

I am getting my laptop up and running but I cant get my second GPU running. When I try to get the client running, it just keeps getting unstable machine errors (no OC on the gpus) and then when I close it and relaunch it, I get an error saying "At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver. You may wish to consider running our standard client, which you can download at folding.stanford.edu", anyone have any ideas?


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Their curve is flattening... they are running out of puff










the rate they're going, it's going to be tough, but i think we got a chance to catch up... at least we're solid in 2nd right now, hopefully more people switch over to ocnchimpin..


----------



## Dissentience

Their curve is flattening and ours is going up








It's still to early to tell anything though


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Just checked EOC... there are a hellava lot of people still folding under their own names. grrrr









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=478513#478513


Sorry was out of town for a few days, setup now though.


----------



## rurushu

Wow we're outproducing EVGA


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky79*


Sorry was out of town for a few days, setup now though.










Welcome back! We missed you


----------



## nagle3092

3rd









Keep folding!!!!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Whats up everybody? We need mods or admin to PM everyone who is still folding on their own name and remind them maybe?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Where the hell did they come from? Maybe droping -bigadv WU's on us?

Wheres ours?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I am getting my laptop up and running but I cant get my second GPU running. When I try to get the client running, it just keeps getting unstable machine errors (no OC on the gpus) and then when I close it and relaunch it, I get an error saying "At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver. You may wish to consider running our standard client, which you can download at folding.stanford.edu", anyone have any ideas?


Anyone?


----------



## LiLChris

Yes we are in 3rd but it means nothing, it is 10 days long we still have time to pull ahead!
Just keep folding!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13400884*
> Whats up everybody? We need mods or admin to PM everyone who is still folding on their own name and remind them maybe?


Its already been done and we cant push them to the point they will stop folding.


----------



## reflex99

TPU looks like they took like almost all of their servers offline, and put them on folding duty


----------



## Socom

Forgot to make my gtx 260 fold on gpu3







Extra 1k ppd right there


----------



## Ubeermench

Just started my smp client and the cores aren't running at 100% =(


----------



## ranerX3

going to set my second rig to fold now xD

i7 920 on 4.3 and GTX285 on stock...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13400892*
> Where the hell did they come from? Maybe droping -bigadv WU's on us?
> 
> Wheres ours?


Most prolly -bigadv WU.

Ours will come. As LilChris said... we have a long way to go.

We are going to bounce up and down like this till the end... just stay the course and keep folding.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yes we are in 3rd but it means nothing, it is 10 days long we still have time to pull ahead! 
Just keep folding!










Don't get crazy with me vato







I will fold as long as my rig can take it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Its already been done and we cant push them to the point they will stop folding.


Ok I hear ya, just wish everyone would switch over already.


----------



## Ketleer

Gah, had to wait until 8pm to get my mobo/ram that i ordered to replace my other ones that gave me problems. So 13 hours behind everyone







but atleast I'm finally up and running


----------



## alwang17

What should I pick up this weekend? a 9800GTX or a low end 400-series gpu for folding? My AMD cpu and ATi gpu aren't folding enough >.<


----------



## SniperXX

I have a non-stop stream of smp work units. My 970 is only doing 35k ppd.

Could it be my client? I've done 13 smp units in a row now.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13400829*
> I am getting my laptop up and running but I cant get my second GPU running. When I try to get the client running, it just keeps getting unstable machine errors (no OC on the gpus) and then when I close it and relaunch it, I get an error saying "At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver. You may wish to consider running our standard client, which you can download at folding.stanford.edu", anyone have any ideas?


Any ideas Chris or Z?


----------



## LiLChris

What client are you using? 
Did you add the correct flags?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


What should I pick up this weekend? a 9800GTX or a low end 400-series gpu for folding?


GTS 450 all the way in my opinion...


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


What client are you using? 
Did you add the correct flags?


The GPU2 client console only

-gpu 0 works fine

-gpu 1 is the one I am having trouble with

What other flags would I need, they are 8600M GT's.


----------



## Foxdie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *socom*


forgot to make my gtx 260 fold on gpu3







extra 1k ppd right there










you can do that!??!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


The GPU2 client console only

-gpu 0 works fine

-gpu 1 is the one I am having trouble with

What other flags would I need, they are 8600M GT's.


*-forcegpu nvidia_g80 *
Is needed unless you have a dummy plug or monitor hooked up to it and even then that flag may still be required.


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Any ideas Chris or Z?


What client are you using? Does it fail the WU right away and what is the core status? I'd also make a thread about it because it'll probably just get mixed in with everything else in here.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;13400948*
> I have a non-stop stream of smp work units. My 970 is only doing 35k ppd.
> 
> Could it be my client? I've done 13 smp units in a row now.


Anyone?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;13401074*
> GTS 450 all the way in my opinion...


Agreed!


----------



## Blueduck3285

no dummy pug, but tried hooking up my HDMI port, but doesnt seem to help, even with the -forcegpu nvidia_g80


----------



## 6speed

Not trying to be impatient but I wanted to try and get this going before I go to bed, 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/100...onnectors.html


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


no dummy pug, but tried hooking up my HDMI port, but doesnt seem to help, even with the -forcegpu nvidia_g80


Some GPU's are just weird. My 5830 wont take FAHCore 16 command but folds other just fine.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


no dummy pug, but tried hooking up my HDMI port, but doesnt seem to help, even with the -forcegpu nvidia_g80



Try the systray, if that doesn't work switch to v7.








Oddly enough sometimes a different client helps fix it.


----------



## XPD541

Free cookies for people who Join the Chimp Challenge!!

lol


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Anyone?










Isn't that normal? My 2600k @ 4.5GHz was getting about 30k running SMP in Linux.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Free cookies for people who Join the Chimp Challenge!!

lol


You are advertising the thread we are in.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13401195*
> You are advertising the thread we are in.


Want me to stop?

Well... NO!


----------



## LiLChris

You posted in the postbit thread?








I hope The_Manual slaps your hand for being too crazy...


----------



## Ubeermench

I used client v7 and got it working =)


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;13401225*
> I used client v7 and got it working =)


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13401214*
> You posted in the postbit thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope The_Manual slaps your hand for being too crazy...


Not like I will do it again.









Once in there is enough. And _YOU_ were the one who set me off!









EDIT: Client v7b *<3*


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Try the systray, if that doesn't work switch to v7.








Oddly enough sometimes a different client helps fix it.


Looks like 1 gpu on my laptop it will be. Cant seem to fix it with other clients either.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rurushu*


Isn't that normal? My 2600k @ 4.5GHz was getting about 30k running SMP in Linux.


I know the ppd is right. But are we completely out of bigadv atm? I have the bigadv flag set.


----------



## xd_1771

It's gonna be an all nighter for me. 3 CPUs and 2 GPUs pumping some 35k PPD during the night!


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


I know the ppd is right. But are we completely out of bigadv atm? I have the bigadv flag set.










Oh, I had that 2 days ago too... For some reason as soon as I restarted my pc I started getting bigadvs. Probably just a coincidence though


----------



## UNOE

I'm trying to get my second GPU working before I go to bed as well. I asked a few questions here but haven't got help yet should I be asking somewhere else. Also a third question can I make my own passkey. Will that help me monitor my WU better.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I'm trying to get my second GPU working before I go to bed as well. I asked a few questions here but haven't got help yet should I be asking somewhere else. Also a third question can I make my own passkey. Will that help me monitor my WU better.


This thread is going a page by minute, if it wasn't answered quickly creating a thread will probably get it answered quickly. 
Not sure why so many people are afraid to make threads here, we do not get mad I promise.









I missed your previous question, but yes you can *request* your own passkey and use it with OCNChimpin to track all your contribution but it will slow you down a bit since you need to qualify for bonuses instead of using a pre-qualified passkey we have.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Just emailed in my proof with my GTX460, GTS250 and the wimpy 8600GT; kickin' in around 18-19k ppd total as of right now. I wanna get my Phenom X4 9850 folding too but I've just run out of time tonight.

Now that I've mentioned it, what kind of ppd could I expect from the Phenom 9850 clocked around 3.0GHz? Is it going to be worth it to use for CC?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Now folding on:
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 4Ghz (SMP)
Gigabyte GTS 450 [clocks in sig] (GPU3)
AMD Athlon II x4 630 2.9Ghz (SMP)
PNY 8500GT (GPU2)
Intel Pentium 4 530J 3Ghz (2 unicore clients)

PPD Estimates? I'm thinking some 32,000


Whats that GTS450 getting you at those clocks?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


What should I pick up this weekend? a 9800GTX or a low end 400-series gpu for folding? My AMD cpu and ATi gpu aren't folding enough >.<


Asus GTS450 DirectCU. Best GTS450 out there IMO.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


This thread is going a page by minute, if it wasn't answered quickly creating a thread will probably get it answered quickly. 
Not sure why so many people are afraid to make threads here, we do not get mad I promise.









I missed your previous question, but yes you can *request* your own passkey and use it with OCNChimpin to track all your contribution but it will slow you down a bit since you need to qualify for bonuses instead of using a pre-qualified passkey we have.


I'm folding on GPU's only, I'm going to bed though I'll try to get the second GPU working tomorrow. My points are 1300 and PPD are in the 17,000 - 18,000 per WU on one 570 overclocked if I can get the second one going that would be nice. The CPU folding took a long time for little points.


----------



## Erick Silver

Looks like 455Buick switch over to a team....but which team???

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=175331


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I'm folding on GPU's only, I'm going to bed though I'll try to get the second GPU working tomorrow. My points are 1300 and PPD are in the 17,000 - 18,000 per WU on one 570 overclocked if I can get the second one going that would be nice. The CPU folding took a long time for little points.


It's the complete opposite for me. My 9800GTX+ and dual 470s get about as much points as my 2600K. How much PPD does GPU tracker/HFM/Fahmon display for your 950?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Just in case I rambled on a little too much before, I will reiterate..

Should I bother with using my X4 9850BE @ 3GHz to fold? If so, does anyone know what kind ppd range im looking at?
I'm already pushing close to 19k ppd between all my weak gpu's







so would this be worth messing with?


----------



## Crabid

More clients!!! Go work computer.


----------



## Wishmaker

We are second but the Beavers seem to have a tad more points than us







.


----------



## kromar

added my old gtx285...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


added my old gtx285...


Should give you 10-12k depending on the overclock


----------



## jjsoviet

I don't get it. We're ranked behind EVGA in total points but the Beavers are getting a significant lead in Chimp Points. What's up with that?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


I don't get it. We're ranked behind EVGA in total points but the Beavers are getting a significant lead in Chimp Points. What's up with that?


EVGA needs about 2 mil per chimp point whereas we need around 1.2 mil per chimp point. BGB only needs around 200k per chimp point









They have a great advantage.


----------



## nicksasa

I'm at school right now, and they use block.opendns :/ Livechat is blocked lol.
It's nice to see our chimp points







Still need to send my screenshot but i can't atm ...

Doesn't matter if we are not first, as long as we beat EVGA ...


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


EVGA needs about 2 mil per chimp point whereas we need around 1.2 mil per chimp point. BGB only needs around 200k per chimp point









They have a great advantage.


I really should know the mechanics on this lol.

EDIT: Okay I got it. It's based on total points produced in a 5-month span, 0.1% of a team's output is the requirement to get one point.


----------



## Eggy88

Anyone PM'ed Vega? His Quad 3GB 580 + 990x @ 5Ghz would give us a nice PPD.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Anyone PM'ed Vega? His Quad 3GB 580 + 990x @ 5Ghz would give us a nice PPD.


Those GPUs would really rape his SMP client and the other GPU clients. It would still give nice PPD though.


----------



## Erick Silver

well I am off to bed. pain pills finally kicked in


----------



## alwang17

woo alright. Gonna pick up a GTS 450 tmr and get it folding.


----------



## zodac

Awesome; we're only 3 points behind. We're not out of it yet.


----------



## Decade

Was totally unaware my 5850 was running at 400mhz core the past few hours. Still making around 4K PPD though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Was totally unaware my 5850 was running at 400mhz core the past few hours. Still making around 4K PPD though. 


How much PPD do you get at full clocks?

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Awesome; we're only 3 points behind. We're not out of it yet.










That's a 3 mil difference right


----------



## zodac

No... we just need to up our game a bit and hope they don't have a huge boost.









People come into the HWC chat; it's just me and Evga people.


----------



## Boyboyd

We dumped nearly 1.7m points in the last 3 hour update.

From 716 WUs.


----------



## zodac

Still a lot of points *not* going to OCNChimpin though.


----------



## Intangible

Did we win yet!?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Still a lot of points *not* going to OCNChimpin though.


*shakes fist*


----------



## Intangible

I was going to bump Chris's evil thread but it was closed.









Also, I say we win in total points too.


----------



## zodac

Well, we're 1.5mil behind Evga for total points.


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


How much PPD do you get at full clocks?


Getting 7956 PPD on a 11294 @ 800mhz right now. I'll probably bump it up to 860 before I leave for work.

Edit: 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, we're 1.5mil behind Evga for total points.










We must beat EVGA though.


----------



## Wishmaker

Last year we got PWNED by EVGA







. Seeing how much the produce ... it is not gonna be easy







.

61 % on both my bigadv


----------



## zodac

We're ahead of Evga... got some trouble with the Canucks at HWC though.


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're ahead of Evga... got some trouble with the Canucks at HWC though.










Bribe them with beer and they'll back down.


----------



## jak3z

I get almost the same PPD on my 5850 at 900 / 950 / 1000 Core. Not even a 100 PPD difference, I think it's a CPU problem, since the v7 client is fully using 1 core of my cpu.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Getting 7956 PPD on a 11294 @ 800mhz right now. I'll probably bump it up to 860 before I leave for work.

Edit:

We must beat EVGA though.


Nice, that's definately better than last year. I remember 5870s getting 4k PPD and 5970s around 7k. I think I'm going to drop my second 470, it's seriously killing my 2600K PPD.

ATM I get:

19k on my 2600K
15,3k on GTX 470 (0)
14,9k on GTX 470 (1)

as opposed to:

30,1k 2600K
15,6k GTX 470 (single)

Which means I only get 4k extra for my second 470.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Nice, that's definately better than last year. I remember 5870s getting 4k PPD and 5970s around 7k. I think I'm going to drop my second 470, it's seriously killing my 2600K PPD.

ATM I get:

19k on my 2600K
15,3k on GTX 470 (0)
14,9k on GTX 470 (1)

as opposed to:

30,1k 2600K
15,6k GTX 470 (single)

Which means I only get 4k extra for my second 470.


Are you doing bigadv on your cpu? Because I'm not atm and I'm getting ~22k PPD with my 2600k @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I reconfigured my SMP client for the Chimp Challenge, it's day two and I haven't finished my first WU, worse yet I"m only getting around 900 PPD. Any thoughts?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


Are you doing bigadv on your cpu? Because I'm not atm and I'm getting ~22k PPD with my 2600k @ 4.6Ghz


I'm not since I can't fold 24/7. bigadvs have to be finished in 48 hours or so IIRC.

EDIT:

BGB struck hard guys. 4 point difference now.


----------



## jak3z

Damn we getting owned :<


----------



## alwang17

Ouch. At least we're still ahead of EVGA by over a point.


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


EDIT:

BGB struck hard guys. 4 point difference now.


They've also folded much less then the big teams in this CC, and with the new point system, they get an advantage for dropping more then their yearly average PDD.

I'd do math to prove this, but that isn't my strong point.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


I'm not since I can't fold 24/7. bigadvs have to be finished in 48 hours or so IIRC.

EDIT:

BGB struck hard guys. 4 point difference now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Damn we getting owned :<


Only 3.78pts; don't be so pessimistic. No need to get too worried yet. They've reached their max PPD; we haven't. And we have more time.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


They've also folded much less then the big teams in this CC, and with the new point system, they get an advantage for dropping more then their yearly average PDD.

I'd do math to prove this, but that isn't my strong point.


Pretty much.


----------



## torquejunky

Well I have been lurking around and there is talk at other forums of throwing in the towel if things don't turn around soon. We just gotta keep it up!


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torquejunky*


Well I have been lurking around and there is talk at other forums of throwing in the towel if things don't turn around soon. We just gotta keep it up!


Good thing I never bother to turn off my computer or [email protected]
I have Pokemon White to entertain me.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, it doesn't matter how bleak things look, we're not even a day into the CC yet. There is *no excuse* for giving up. *THIS IS OCN!*


----------



## jak3z

I'm not pessimistic, I'm just a noob at this things ^_^
Btw, anyone got experience with the v7 client for amd gpus? I can't seem to notice a ppd increase going from 900 to 1000 Core. It's always 8500-8600 PPD on the 5850. The gpu usage jumps from 93%-100% every 5 seconds or so.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, it doesn't matter how bleak things look, we're not even a day into the CC yet. There is *no excuse* for giving up. *THIS IS OCN!*


... add some pompons dear







. They help when morale is down


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


I'm not pessimistic, I'm just a noob at this things ^_^
Btw, anyone got experience with the v7 client for amd gpus? I can't seem to notice a ppd increase going from 900 to 1000 Core. It's always 8500-8600 PPD on the 5850. The gpu usage jumps from 93%-100% every 5 seconds or so.


Are you using the SMP client on all cores?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


... add some pompons dear







. They help when morale is down


----------



## jak3z

I'm running SMP on 3 cores, 0,1,2 and GPU on core 4 (cpu3).


----------



## Stef42

I wonder what happens if zz9pzza joins the challenge.









For anyone who does not know him, he has an average 24u of almost 5 million, helping the Custom Bit-tech team.


----------



## zodac

zz9pzza won't be joining. At least, that's what we've been told.


----------



## BWG

Another guy posted his gpu usage and it fluctuated like that too.

EDIT: Thinking about grabbing another 460 SE today. My PPD is between 12.1k and 12.6k, no errors. I assume that if I do, I want to NOT SLI?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, it doesn't matter how bleak things look, we're not even a day into the CC yet. There is *no excuse* for giving up. *THIS IS OCN!*


I wasn't planning on giving up, as a matter of fact I just brushed up my PPD.

Still 3.78 are a lot of points. I just don't get how they managed to get 1% of their 5 months span in less than a day already?


----------



## alwang17

Dang...must get that GTS 450 soon!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are you using the SMP client on all cores?











Aye Captain


----------



## jak3z

No matter what affinity settings I use, the v7 x16 core won't use more than 1 core so :/


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Still 3.78 are a lot of points. I just don't get how they managed to get 1% of their 5 months span in less than a day already?



Quote:



A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings as follows:
The total points of each parent team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011. 
One-tenth of a percent (0.1%) of the respective team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one (1) Chimp Point.

The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.

EVGA - 2,189,017,921 5-month total 2,189,018 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclock.net - 1,103,027,683 5-month total 1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers.com - 687,521,160 5-month total 687,521 = 1 Chimp Point

Maximum PC Magazine - 598,691,922 5-month total 598,692 = 1 Chimp Point

TSC! Russia - 740,887,400 5-month total 740,887 = 1 Chimp Point

CustomPC & BitTech - 653,039,005 5-month total 653,039 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers Australia - 241,621,336 5-month total 241,621 = 1 Chimp Point

TechPowerUp! - 217,346,120 5-month total 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point

Hardware Canucks Forum - 232,244,119 5-month total 232,244 = 1 Chimp Point


From the HWC forum, numbers explain why.


----------



## chriskaz

Just squeezed out 4k more ppd with some quick OCin on my cpu and gpus. Wondering if 4.4 ghz would be quick or a hassle now


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


No matter what affinity settings I use, the v7 x16 core won't use more than 1 core so :/



Prifinitty is a must.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


From the HWC forum, numbers explain why.


That's in the OP here too.









I just made it nice and putting in GDocs.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Prifinitty is a must.











I'll have a look at that asap.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


From the HWC forum, numbers explain why.


That still doesn't explain how their output in 1 day equals 1% of their output for 5 months right







?


----------



## jak3z

Just noticed you run 2x fahcore16, I run only one, no matter what settings I use, only 25% cpu usage.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Just noticed you run 2x fahcore16, I run only one, no matter what settings I use, only 25% cpu usage.


Ah

Yeah that's normal, still setting it to run at high priority should net you some extra ppd.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


That still doesn't explain how their output in 1 day equals 1% of their output for 5 months right







?


They must of added 2 more folders to the team


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


That still doesn't explain how their output in 1 day equals 1% of their output for 5 months right







?


*0.*1%.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


They must of added 2 more folders to the team










lol









Well, in any case let's fold even more than EVGApes. We'll take vengeance for last year


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


That still doesn't explain how their output in 1 day equals 1% of their output for 5 months right







?


To put it was a manager at the warehouse I work at:

"They're dropping a metric <fill in the blank>ton of PDD over a few days".

Why they're dropping so much? More folding then usual due to, well, it's a competition and everyone wants to win. How they're doing it? No idea, maybe they bought more hardware, borrowed computers to fold on, etc.


----------



## ranerX3

can someone explain to me how in the morning I fold and got 41k ppd for about 3 hours then from then till now I have been doing 51k ppd ?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

What is it going to take to take down hardware canucks?!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*0.*1%.










No I mean they folded 2 mil now and 232 mil in the past five months, which ~ 1% or nearly 10 chimp points









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


To put it was a manager at the warehouse I work at:

"They're dropping a metric <fill in the blank>ton of PDD over a few days".

Why they're dropping so much? More folding then usual due to, well, it's a competition and everyone wants to win. How they're doing it? No idea, maybe they bought more hardware, borrowed computers to fold on, etc.


True that


----------



## zodac

Ahh...

Well, basically, PPD rises as time goes on. Back in October, they were probably only getting half the points per month as they do now.


----------



## torquejunky

Yeah they raised their output 10 fold. Pun not intended....
Pretty darn impressive if you ask me.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


What is it going to take to take down hardware canucks?!


We will need around 200k more ppd to keep pace with them, depending on how many bigadv drop we might start making ground.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Just got our energy bill from last month, $400. Parents think that because i folded for like a week out of the moth i made it that high. It seems i'll be out of the competition :<


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


Just got our energy bill from last month, $400. Parents think that because i folded for like a week out of the moth i made it that high. It seems i'll be out of the competition :<


The power output of your system is far too low for that lol









I understand your situation though. I'll have to back down after these 10 days too.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


Just got our energy bill from last month, $400. Parents think that because i folded for like a week out of the moth i made it that high. It seems i'll be out of the competition :<


Just start up your clients and turn off your monitor. Most people I know think when the monitor is off so is the PC...


----------



## zodac

I've not been able to run 24/7 (or the fam computer at all) for the last month to let my parents let me Fold for the whole 10 days here.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

turning off your monitor does turn off your computer....

right?!?!?! right?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## zodac

Have you dropped your -bigadv WUs yet? Tell me no and that 6 are gonna drop next update.


----------



## matroska

I think that Beavers cheated in the last five months...


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torquejunky;13402446*
> Just start up your clients and turn off your monitor. Most people I know think when the monitor is off so is the PC...


But they'll see my fans spinning. I have a testbench









I've decided to leave it on for one last day.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13402465*
> Have you dropped your -bigadv WUs yet? Tell me no and that 6 are gonna drop next update.


I dropped two last night between midnight at 3am. I have another 2 dropping today. One at 10am and another at 8pm. The last rig has a 2684 wu and will finish not tomorrow but the next day at 6am.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;13402406*
> Just got our energy bill from last month, $400. Parents think that because i folded for like a week out of the moth i made it that high. It seems i'll be out of the competition :<


Impossible. At best you are using 500w/hr folding full out. So you're using 12kw/day and 84 kW for the week. I don't know what your cost per kW is but it can't be that much. I mean you actually used like $8.40 in total electricity. Defeat them with math! Find out what your $/kW is and show them its impossible with your computer. Even if you were using 1000w/hr all month you would only account for 72 bucks of the total bill.


----------



## chriskaz

Mine isn't going to hit until 4 more hours


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13402493*
> I dropped two last night between midnight at 3am. I have another 2 dropping today. One at 10am and another at 8pm. The last rig has a 2684 wu and will finish not tomorrow but the next day at 6am.


10am/8pm... Central time?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13402465*
> Have you dropped your -bigadv WUs yet? Tell me no and that 6 are gonna drop next update.


One of mine just did.


----------



## zodac

Only one?


----------



## Defoler

I started yesterday, but only went full throttle today as I wasn't home and had no access to my main rig.

Pushing 980x, 920, 3x580s, 470 and a 465 to their glory.
Hopefully it will all survive the onslaught.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


I started yesterday, but only went full throttle today as I wasn't home and had no access to my main rig.

Pushing 980x, 920, 3x580s, 470 and a 465 to their glory.
Hopefully it will all survive the onslaught.


I'm just wondering if your electrical bill can handle the onslaught
Although if you can buy all that hardware i guess the question is moot


----------



## matroska

I will have to stop the borrowed stuff i have running, owner will pick it up later today








It was a 2500K and a GT430...
Need to find something quick to replace them.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


I started yesterday, but only went full throttle today as I wasn't home and had no access to my main rig.

Pushing 980x, 920, 3x580s, 470 and a 465 to their glory.
Hopefully it will all survive the onslaught.


Right on!


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


I'm just wondering if your electrical bill can handle the onslaught
Although if you can buy all that hardware i guess the question is moot










My electrical bill almost doubles when I fold full time.
Should cost about 140$ extra for this folding run, give or take.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Impossible. At best you are using 500w/hr folding full out. So you're using 12kw/day and 84 kW for the week. I don't know what your cost per kW is but it can't be that much. I mean you actually used like $8.40 in total electricity. Defeat them with math! Find out what your $/kW is and show them its impossible with your computer. Even if you were using 1000w/hr all month you would only account for 72 bucks of the total bill.


Your my hero Lampen!


----------



## Nightz2k

Started up my 450 GTS, hope it'll help some. (*9.3k PPD*) Not sure how long, but I'll keep it going as much as I can. Would use the ol'9800GTX too, but that's just too much heat for me here in the desert.


----------



## falconkaji

edit: Tardy to the party.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


My electrical bill almost doubles when I fold full time.
Should cost about 140$ extra for this folding run, give or take.


Dang. $140 is quite a bit for electricity. Although I don't pay bills so I don't quite know what exactly is expensive or not but I'm going to assume that's a lot.


----------



## Awaz

Is there any way to check how many work units or credits I have contributed so far? v7 client running on sig rig (GPU only) and another rig with 9800 GTX+ (soon to add 8800 GTX).


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


I will have to stop the borrowed stuff i have running, owner will pick it up later today








It was a 2500K and a GT430...
Need to find something quick to replace them.










2600k and gtx 550.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Dang. $140 is quite a bit for electricity. Although I don't pay bills so I don't quite know what exactly is expensive or not but I'm going to assume that's a lot.


My bill is around 60 so yeah.


----------



## zodac

Afraid not.


----------



## eternal7trance

Right now I left it on overnight and it says I'm at 21k PPD. Should I be doing anything else besides running the client, or just leave it like it is?


----------



## zodac

CPU only, or CPU+GPU?


----------



## eternal7trance

CPU+GPU, I left them both on stock for now to make sure there's no errors.


----------



## zodac

The i7 should be getting 20k+ on it's own... have you enabled -bigadv?


----------



## Velathawen

Those of you still at uni, please make use of your unlimited power ^_^


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The i7 should be getting 20k+ on it's own... have you enabled -bigadv?


No I just installed and turned it on. What else do I need to do?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


No I just installed and turned it on. What else do I need to do?


Did you follow the SMP guide, or the FAH Tracker?


----------



## falconkaji

Well I just broke down and ordered a new PSU for my old rig. All it has is an 8800GT and an Athlon x2 6400, but it's better than nothing, right?

Maybe I can borrow one of my dad's old 9800's when I visit my parents on Sunday...


----------



## mach1

Morning everyone.

It would seem that the beavers got a good jump on us...


----------



## alwang17

We've been toe-to-toe with TPU for a while now...hope that changes soon.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


No I just installed and turned it on. What else do I need to do?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Right now I left it on overnight and it says I'm at 21k PPD. Should I be doing anything else besides running the client, or just leave it like it is?


Set it up SMP like this: Make sure to enable bigadv and run on 7 cores










You don't want advmethods for your gpu, so disable that.


----------



## zodac

No need for -advmethods.


----------



## falconkaji

Off to work - I hope it's good news when I come back!


----------



## tht-kid

Im gonna try and head over to a few mates houses and get a few more machines running for us









WE NEED MOAH PPD!


----------



## Defoler

Is there any issue with sending results?
My SMP is currently looping with:

Code:


Code:


12:35:55:Unit 03: Uploading 2.40MiB
12:35:55:Connecting to 171.67.108.26:8080
12:36:01:Unit 03: 31.31%
12:36:07:Unit 03: 49.74%
12:36:13:Unit 03: 69.14%
12:36:19:Unit 03: 87.57%
12:36:53:ERROR: Exception: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
12:38:29:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND project:6806 run:9871 clone:1 gen:25 core:0x15 unit:0x000000190a3b1e644d94cf0ac5ff13e7
12:38:29:Unit 03: Uploading 2.40MiB
12:38:29:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
12:38:31:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
12:38:31:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:80
12:38:33:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.64.65.64:80: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.
12:38:33:Trying to send results to collection server
12:38:33:Unit 03: Uploading 2.40MiB
12:38:33:Connecting to 171.67.108.26:8080
12:38:39:Unit 03: 29.68%

Sorry thats my GPU, project 6806.
But still, its looping its ass off.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No need for -advmethods.










I was testing you I swear


----------



## Finrond

Whats up with ~25% of our points still not going to OCNChimpin? We would be kicking some serious buttox if more people switched over.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tht-kid*


Im gonna try and head over to a few mates houses and get a few more machines running for us









WE NEED MOAH PPD!


Agreed!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Is there any issue with sending results?
My SMP is currently looping with:

Code:


Code:


12:35:55:Unit 03: Uploading 2.40MiB
12:35:55:Connecting to 171.67.108.26:8080
12:36:01:Unit 03: 31.31%
12:36:07:Unit 03: 49.74%
12:36:13:Unit 03: 69.14%
12:36:19:Unit 03: 87.57%
12:36:53:ERROR: Exception: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
12:38:29:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND project:6806 run:9871 clone:1 gen:25 core:0x15 unit:0x000000190a3b1e644d94cf0ac5ff13e7
12:38:29:Unit 03: Uploading 2.40MiB
12:38:29:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
12:38:31:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
12:38:31:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:80
12:38:33:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.64.65.64:80: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.
12:38:33:Trying to send results to collection server
12:38:33:Unit 03: Uploading 2.40MiB
12:38:33:Connecting to 171.67.108.26:8080
12:38:39:Unit 03: 29.68%


That server is a GPU WU server... and you're not the only one to complain.


----------



## chriskaz

Maybe a email reminder to switch to all OCN members?


----------



## Defoler

It got sorted. After a few times, sent the GPU WU.

Also just finished a bigadv on my second system, and getting one to my main rig (the infamous 2686).

I reduced my CPU to run on just 10 cores instead of 11.
I was eating too much CPU with 11, that my GPUs started to lag behind...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Set it up SMP like this: Make sure to enable bigadv and run on 7 cores










You don't want advmethods for your gpu, so disable that.


Thanks chris and zodac, I'll have to change it back when I get home.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Agreed!

That server is a GPU WU server... and you're not the only one to complain.










Yeah, I'm on my third 6806 WU so far...


----------



## JerseyDubbin

just switched over (sorry for the delay). my gtx 460 is now chimpin


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Thanks chris and zodac, I'll have to change it back when I get home.


Np, just remember to enable GPU3 since you got an awesome video card. And don't enable advmethods like me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


just switched over (sorry for the delay). my gtx 460 is now chimpin


Nice, a fellow Dirty Jersian too! Good to have you bro.


----------



## TerrorX

Actually i am moving this to it's own page, sorry for posting here first lol


----------



## Aqualoon

So since I'm a slack and have been out of it, how/when were the handicaps determined?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So since I'm a slack and have been out of it, how/when were the handicaps determined?


It's all explained here and that link is in the OP in *BIG* *RED LETTERS*









In other news, the MET office was wrong, it's lovely and sunny here so I'm off outside







Fold away, mighty rigs









Also, an idea. Can z or Chris go on EOC, check who's still dropping bigadv's under their own name, and shout at them







- like "behappy" and "Dan17z" for example, who I'm sure just overtook me


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


It's all explained here and that link is in the OP in *BIG* *RED LETTERS*










That would require me to actually read Z's posts tho


----------



## zodac

I like big red letters.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like big red letters.










They ARE rather pretty.







Like the ones in ur sig!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like big red letters.










Your vote doesn't count when it's your own post.


----------



## zodac

Lol "vote".

It's not like it's a democracy here.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


They ARE rather pretty.







Like the ones in ur sig!










I'd have more confidence in z if she could spell "Chimp" properly


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol "vote".

It's not like it's a democracy here.










I need to get archer back...he'd be on my side...


----------



## alwang17

Latest update didn't really seem to show any changes. When are -bigadv's finishing up?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I'd have more confidence in z if she could spell "Chimp" properly










Wut?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I need to get archer back...he'd be on my side...


He's Folding for Evga right now.









Also, we just took 0.3pts out of BGB's lead; just a 3.7pt difference now.


----------



## csm725

We are now down 4 points


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I'd have more confidence in z if she could spell "Chimp" properly










Funny I hadn't noticed that....


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wut?


Sig







Would you like me proof-read _everything _you do?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He's Folding for Evga right now.









Also, we just took 0.3pts out of BGB's lead; just a 3.7pt difference now.










We're in it for the long-haul. BGB will fall off towards the end of the weekend







<-- disclaimer: my confident prediciton


----------



## zodac

3.7; we gained last update.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Latest update didn't really seem to show any changes. When are -bigadv's finishing up?


Not sure but thinking I'll switch over to -bigadv's tonight tho.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He's Folding for Evga right now.










So I leave for a little bit and you can't even hold onto a man? Shameful Z...Repo is still around though, right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Sig







Would you like me proof-read _everything _you do?


That's how you know it's me and not someone posing as me; there's *always* a typo somewhere to be pointed out.


----------



## csm725

Ah. 3.7.
Where would I post screenshot of my more than 50% WU for OCNChimpin?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So I leave for a little bit and you can't even hold onto a man? Shameful Z...Repo is still around though, right?


I told you; I was away, and when I came back, you and archer both disappeared. For all I know, you scared him away before leaving yourself.









Repo's around but busy. He got married.


----------



## csm725

I have to say this too many times.
OCN > Wife


----------



## zodac

We have a chimp on the top of OCN.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I told you; I was away, and when I came back, you and archer both disappeared. For all I know, you scared him away before leaving yourself.










What really happened is that I left and archer got so depressed that he joined EVGA.

And Z snookums, SMP or Bigadv for my i7? I haven't ran bigadv for over a year so forget if the time to points is worth it.


----------



## SKl

In









ill start folding on everything







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


What really happened is that I left and archer got so depressed that he joined EVGA.

And Z snookums, SMP or Bigadv for my i7? I haven't ran bigadv for over a year so forget if the time to points is worth it.


-bigadv; you've got a lot of points to make up dear.









I'm gonna kill Archer when I find him, by the way.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKl*


In









ill start folding on everything







.


About time too.

See... the tide is turning.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Ah. 3.7.
Where would I post screenshot of my more than 50% WU for OCNChimpin?


email it [email protected]


----------



## robwadeson

How come both of my phenom 840 and hd 5830 only do 5000ppd? It's so low compared to other people


----------



## csm725

Come on zodac unban me from that chat.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


-bigadv; you've got a lot of points to make up dear.










Yeah I know, I need to get my i5 rig up and running so then I can leave the i7 for dedicated folding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm gonna kill Archer when I find him, by the way.










We can take turns yelling at him until he sees the error of his ways and comes back to OCN!


----------



## alwang17

My 965 and 5770 are achieving roughly 6k ppd.


----------



## zodac

What chat?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


How come both of my phenom 840 and hd 5830 only do 5000ppd? It's so low compared to other people










Did you make sure to use Client v7 for your GPU?
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...-v7-guide.html


----------



## csm725

I'm banned from the HWC chat and I didnt do anything. I was posting links for an EVGA guy and got banned


----------



## TheBlademaster01

We did even gain some on EVGA (total [email protected] points I mean). We're pulling even more points than last year. IIRC last year at this point we had 7 mil while EVGA had around 11 mil.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Good thing i just threw up an i7 920 @ 4.0 and 2x260s









Bout 15 mins ago
Incoming -bigadv on i7 960 @ 4.2


----------



## soulster

Why are we secooond we need moooaarrr >=D


----------



## csm725

Still banned from HWC chat. Zodac!


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What chat?









Did you make sure to use Client v7 for your GPU?
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...-v7-guide.html


I'm using FAH GPU tracker v2 from your purple link.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I'm banned from the HWC chat and I didnt do anything. I was posting links for an EVGA guy and got banned


I don't recall banning you... I banned people pretending to be me.

Either way, I've put it back to 1 min, so you should be able to talk again in a min.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


We did even gain some on EVGA (total [email protected] points I mean). We're pulling even more points than last year. IIRC last year at this point we had 7 mil while EVGA had around 11 mil.


That's to be expected; our PPD has more than doubled.


----------



## csm725

I didnt do anything at all this time, I was just helping an EVGA guy with EOC links. Anyways thanks.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


I'm using FAH GPU tracker v2 from your purple link.


Ok, remove the GPU part on the Tracker and just use it for the CPU.

Then, use Client v7 and install the GPU slot, and enable Core16 WUs (Post 1 and 4):
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...-v7-guide.html


----------



## csm725

Still banned. This is pissing me off


----------



## SKl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


About time too.

See... the tide is turning.



































i have another 295 i can stick in the server and fold on aswell.

now if only work would let me use the servers........







.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Alright finetuned my clocks a bit and put my second 470 to sleep. CPU and GPU both loading at 69*C while pulling 42k. I'm satisfied


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13403221*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have another 295 i can stick in the server and fold on aswell.
> 
> now if only work would let me use the servers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you ask nicely?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13403140*
> Yeah I know, I need to get my i5 rig up and running so then I can leave the i7 for dedicated folding.


Why are you sitting here talking to me then? Go set it up!


----------



## MrPrime

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

lets do this running digadv


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13403230*
> Did you ask nicely?
> 
> Why are you sitting here talking to me then? Go set it up!


Yeah









not allowed apparently,

the servers that run our email are 4x 6 core xeons with 32gb of ram aswell
and there is a rack of them :'(.

I have access to virtual machines but they wont return much ppd.


----------



## zodac

Not much PPD is still more than no PPD.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPrime;13403245*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> lets do this running digadv


That's not bigadv. You'd be getting at least 10x that PPD if it was


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPrime;13403245*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> lets do this running digadv












Maybe its just me, but that looks low for a 2600k, even if your at 3.4

bigadv -smp 6 on my 950 @ 4.2 is getting 27k


----------



## matroska

What's your TPF on that WU MrPrime? the i7 client?
I don't believe in that PPD...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13403230*
> 
> Why are you sitting here talking to me then? Go set it up!


----------



## zodac

Stupid work...

You have any servers up there?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPrime;13403245*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> lets do this running digadv


Use the v7 client for your Ati 5xxx card, you should see some improvement in pdd using the updated client.
I think...
Correct me if I am wrong guys...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Dissentience

ugh


----------



## Wishmaker

Third place is on our trumpet


----------



## sstnt

Jeez, looks like them Beavers were sandbagging for handicap....
















Either that, or they just signed up a few BIGTIME folders!


----------



## Eaglake

yes I've finally got a bigadv wu


----------



## Fletcherea

So at a quick glance, just opening up the browser to here, one of them chimps up top looked like a storm trooper.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Jeez, looks like them Beavers were sandbagging for handicap....
















Either that, or they just signed up a few BIGTIME folders!

















Thats the problem with how the competition is being handled this year. The low ppd teams can just run a few -bigadv and really pull ahead.

(not complaining)

Would be a great milestone if OCNChimpin got most points in the competition and beat EVGA


----------



## Wishmaker

The guys from EVGA need to hit a very high target to acquire their point. So EVGA and OCN have to work twice as hard than the rest


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


The guys from EVGA need to hit a very high target to acquire their point. So EVGA and OCN have to work twice as hard than the rest










As I was pointing out yesterday, they need double the amount of points we do per PC (2.2mil vs 1.1mil) though yesterday when I was checking averages (while they were complaining) they had more than double our production (18.7mil vs 9.3mil).

Their issue is that they haven't got enough people switched over yet, not the format.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


As I was pointing out yesterday, they need double the amount of points we do per PC (2.2mil vs 1.1mil) though yesterday when I was checking averages (while they were complaining) they had more than double our production (18.7mil vs 9.3mil).

Their issue is that they haven't got enough people switched over yet, not the format.


They will fight back







. Give them a few days


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Jeez, looks like them Beavers were sandbagging for handicap....
















Either that, or they just signed up a few BIGTIME folders!

















If they had one sr2 they would beat us.

Sent from my iPod Touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matroska

EVGA's folding community isn't as strong as ours


----------



## MistaBernie

AHhhhmigod, Aqualoon sighting?!? :swoon:

Good news, bad news. I'll start with the bad -- I had _intended_ on renting some hardware for the chimp challenge as a sort of 'surprise' for OCN. Unfortunately, before I could sign off on the usage, they backed out (I _really_ shouldn't have been honest about usage I guess







).
The good news? I'm martyring my sig rig for Team OCN. I've been working the last couple of weeks on making sure I'm 100% stable (or as close as I can be), and I -think- I've got it. I haven't really been paying attention, but back in the day, ~14.5k on the 470 seemed pretty good. Not sure how that is nowadays, but with that and a -bigadv that's on pace to drop in the next hour or so, I should get at least two more in before the end of the chimp challenge.

Shocked (but glad if it can't be us) to see HWC's in first... let's see if they have the longevity to keep it up. Go OCN!


----------



## Sircles

can i join in?


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


can i join in?



Absolutely! Anyone can join.

Sent from my iPod Touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


AHhhhmigod, Aqualoon sighting?!? :swoon:

Good news, bad news. I'll start with the bad -- I had _intended_ on renting some hardware for the chimp challenge as a sort of 'surprise' for OCN. Unfortunately, before I could sign off on the usage, they backed out (I _really_ shouldn't have been honest about usage I guess







).
The good news? I'm martyring my sig rig for Team OCN. I've been working the last couple of weeks on making sure I'm 100% stable (or as close as I can be), and I -think- I've got it. I haven't really been paying attention, but back in the day, ~14.5k on the 470 seemed pretty good. Not sure how that is nowadays, but with that and a -bigadv that's on pace to drop in the next hour or so, I should get at least two more in before the end of the chimp challenge.

Shocked (but glad if it can't be us) to see HWC's in first... let's see if they have the longevity to keep it up. Go OCN!


Lol, good idea on going with the bad news first.









Keep it up Bernie.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


can i join in?


Yes indeed. The purple "Quick SetUp" link in my sig should be enough to get you going.


----------



## n1helix

People at EVGA do not want to switch as they will not get paid for the work they do during the CC.


----------



## Sircles

ermmmm. what do i do....

EDIT: @zodac

thanksss. will try and sort that when i get in. out all the time at weekends so comp might as well be productive


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Is CPU usage supposed to go up when folding with your GPU? 

My second core is ~75% load, first core ~30% load when I'm folding.. and after 4 WU's I'm still yet to see a PPD value. Heh.


----------



## dasparx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


People at EVGA do not want to switch as they will not get paid for the work they do during the CC.


lol, seriously? thats just weak.....


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Is CPU usage supposed to go up when folding with your GPU? 

My second core is ~75% load, first core ~30% load when I'm folding.. and after 4 WU's I'm still yet to see a PPD value. Heh.


If you are folding core 16 WUs then yes


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Is CPU usage supposed to go up when folding with your GPU? 

My second core is ~75% load, first core ~30% load when I'm folding.. and after 4 WU's I'm still yet to see a PPD value. Heh.


A bit for the 5/6 series.

And Client v7 isn't all that good with PPD.


----------



## Doogiehouser

So I have 4 laptops plus my main desktop running for OCNChimpin now. I will have another laptop here in a few hours making it 5 laptops in addition to my main rig


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Well that sucks. It's not as though I could be using it for anything else, I just found it strange when my CPU usage started spiking up.

We will win this!









EDIT - That's a nice collection of laptops you have there.


----------



## Wishmaker

I got two bigadv by midnight


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

My parents aren't allowing me to turn on my sig rig because I'm still recovering from surgery.


----------



## csm725

Nice.


----------



## RussianJ

Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour

MOAR POWAH!!


----------



## csm725

Yes


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour

MOAR POWAH!!












Just what we needed.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour

MOAR POWAH!!


Oh My Gawdd


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour

MOAR POWAH!!


<3 u..

what model 5xxx xeons ? 12 bigadvs would be nice


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour

MOAR POWAH!!


Fold on!









Sent from my iPod Touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour

MOAR POWAH!!


Awesome







.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


<3 u..

what model 5xxx xeons ? 12 bigadvs would be nice


X5570. Stock speeds. 16gb ram per chip.


----------



## zodac

Might be a tad slow for -bigadv then...


----------



## RussianJ

Still crunches smp like a boss. :shrug:


----------



## fr0st.

Signed up and folding. I accidentally the sign up though, there's a "OCN Name: alowes, Folding Name: alowes." somewhere, that's wrong. fr0st. is correct


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Still crunches smp like a boss. :shrug:


Yup; 12 Xeons is still better than none.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*


Signed up and folding. I accidentally the sign up though, there's a "OCN Name: alowes, Folding Name: alowes." somewhere, that's wrong. fr0st. is correct










I'll fix it; you just make sure you switch all your clients over.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour

MOAR POWAH!!



Thats AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Are we winning yet?
Are we winning yet?
Are we winning yet?


----------



## zodac

No! Go Fold some more!


----------



## thrgk

im gonna start folding with that username, just have to finish this WU, its 80% done, then i can put my 2600k to work for the chimps!


----------



## RussianJ

Beast 2600k there...


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Booom Zodac there goes the big adv 960 and a 6870

Total added as of this morning to OCNChimpin

i7 920
i7 960
gtx 260
gtx 260
6870

My power bill is goign to suck but hell if we are coming in second.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


I don't use auto OC BTW.

My board is just known for being crap OC But for the sake of getting that monkey I will try to push it to 4.6 and throw big adv on it.


Oh I see

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Lil'Chris you got the link for running linux in windows to run bigadv? Cant seem to find it im all worked up.lol


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ive-linux.html
This one is better I kinda sparked an update by my help thread I believe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


X5570. Stock speeds. 16gb ram per chip.


Still cool I wonder if they are going to use it as an excuse for publicity or a tax write off.

What's the stats now?
I'm at school so I don't have time to search through 32 pages since my last visit lol. Still looking for ideas on my GPU link is in the sig.


----------



## zodac

I'd like to see any of the other teams still bringing in more PPD like we are.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

More, MUST HAVE MORE!


----------



## thrgk

we just moved to 3rd


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Oh I see

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ive-linux.html
This one is better I kinda sparked an update by my help thread I believe.

Still cool I wonder if they are going to use it as an excuse for publicity or a tax write off.

What's the stats now?
I'm at school so I don't have time to search through 32 pages since my last visit lol. Still looking for ideas on my GPU link is in the sig.



Their folding to shut me up. Simple as that.


----------



## phazer11

What 3rd!? How?


----------



## godofdeath

those beavers holding their bananas sure are killing us
what ever happened to evga?


----------



## zodac

We did... still, a long way to go. All these new rigs starting up will start dropping WUs soon and we'll take the place back.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

What WU give the best PPD? i chose big and seem to be suffering...


----------



## mannyfc

1. where the heck are the live stats.... I'm really confused...
2. is there some kind of chatroom i could ask questions (irc?)


----------



## b0z0

Here's a link Manny

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


1. where the heck are the live stats.... I'm really confused...
2. is there some kind of chatroom i could ask questions (irc?)


Here are the live stats:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

Also on the first page of this thread.


----------



## b0z0

Ninja'd


----------



## phazer11

Who overtook us?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Man my GPU WU's need to stop hanging at 100%


----------



## b0z0

ChimPowerUp


----------



## eternal7trance

Seems like the contest is setup to let the newest folders win. Oh well, either way it's all for a good cause.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Seems like the contest is setup to let the newest folders win. Oh well, either way it's all for a good cause.











Not the newest, the smallest.

We still have plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


Man my GPU WU's need to stop hanging at 100%


Have you tried decreasing speeds a bit? Or using a new client?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


Not the newest, the smallest.

We still have plenty of time to catch up.


I agree!
They'll tire out eventually.

Meanwhile...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post13400137


----------



## Gnomepatrol

pulling 35kppd+ 6900 wu on the -bigadv

Going to recruit some of my friends tonight as well









Anyone know how many pts the 6900wu are giving out?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Seems like the contest is setup to let the newest folders win. Oh well, either way it's all for a good cause.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


Not the newest, the smallest.

We still have plenty of time to catch up.


I would have to disagree. This contest is based around how many more people each team can basically recruit to start folding. Even though we are larger, that doesn't exactly mean that we can recruit less(Honestly we should be recruiting more). I actually like how this Chimp Challenge is set up, because it's a bigger accomplishment to get more people to start folding for the future than it is to have the highest total folding points in a 10 day period.

I do understand where you're getting at though, with us need 1mil for a CP and them needing 200k. It like OCN having to recruit 5:1 more to make that difference up.


----------



## ranerX3

how many cores should I put into folding from the cpu

right now I am using 5 cores for folding

will more cores slow me down ?

I have been doing 7 cores for the last 13 hours but I seam to get more with 5 (53k ppd)


----------



## onoz

When do we get chimp challenge badges? And do we get a confirmation after email [email protected]?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


how many cores should I put into folding from the cpu

right now I am using 5 cores for folding

will more cores slow me down ?

I have been doing 7 cores for the last 13 hours but I seam to get more with 5 (53k ppd)


Is your cpu 100% when you use 7 cores?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I would have to disagree. This contest is based around how many more people each team can basically recruit to start folding. Even though we are larger, that doesn't exactly mean that we can recruit less(Honestly we should be recruiting more). I actually like how this Chimp Challenge is set up, because it's a bigger accomplishment to get more people to start folding for the future than it is to have the highest total folding points in a 10 day period.

I do understand where you're getting at though, with us need 1mil for a CP and them needing 200k. It like OCN having to recruit 5:1 more to make that difference up.


While technically true, if OCN has 5000 folders to another forum's 500, we'd have to recruit 10 times as many to make the same difference.

I like the format change based on points; it's definitely better than the race to 10, or 20 million, but there is room for improvement. I don't know how I'd improve it ( diminishing returns factored in probably).


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a question. Who is it that decided to use this new Chimp Point System and when was it decided?


----------



## ranerX3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Is your cpu 100% when you use 7 cores?


right now it around the 70-80 but I am using the pc for some stuff that take abit if power like 5-7%...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


When do we get chimp challenge badges? And do we get a confirmation after email [email protected]?


I'll announce something after the CC.

And you will either get a confirmation or a rejection for the screenshot at some stage... I've already got 300 to sift through and I'm not gonna do that right now. I'll get to it during the next few days.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I have a question. Who is it that decided to use this new Chimp Point System and when was it decided?


The captains of the 9 teams, and it was decided in March.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

my junkware was folding under my name 
got it fixed


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


right now it around the 70-80 but I am using the pc for some stuff that take abit if power like 5-7%...


Not to sure myself, but I would say bump up the cores until usage is in the 90s.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The captains of the 9 teams, and it was decided in March.


Ah. OK TY Z. 
Also why am I consistently getting an HTTP 400 Error everytime I wanna go to he Hardware Canucks site??? Is there another site that is keep track?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Ah. OK TY Z. 
Also why am I consistently getting an HTTP 400 Error everytime I wanna go to he Hardware Canucks site??? Is there another site that is keep track?


fine here


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

here is a pic


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I would have to disagree. This contest is based around how many more people each team can basically recruit to start folding. Even though we are larger, that doesn't exactly mean that we can recruit less(Honestly we should be recruiting more). I actually like how this Chimp Challenge is set up, because it's a bigger accomplishment to get more people to start folding for the future than it is to have the highest total folding points in a 10 day period.

I do understand where you're getting at though, with us need 1mil for a CP and them needing 200k. It like OCN having to recruit 5:1 more to make that difference up.



Well not necessarily.

If you have 100 people scattered around between different teams, or just folding on their own without a team, and than you say "help, lets all pull together to a much smaller team and push!", you get a team which did almost no PPD for a year, to get a 1M per day just during the challenge.

You don't get more folders, just people folding together.

I for example always folded on this level or another, but never for OCN until a couple of weeks ago to push this challenge.
I'm doing about 40K PPD.
For this challenge I'm just pushing another 90K PPD by using my main rig for the challenge. So I'm not a new folder.

Granted, the idea of the challenge competition, is pretty much to bring one big boost to the research.
Its not a very fair competition, but its a good one at least.


----------



## ranerX3

using 6 cores now and it around 90% usage

I get a little more ppd now...


----------



## xd_1771

What is this
How have we not caught up yet!?


----------



## chriskaz

1.2 mil update


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


ChimPowerUp [has nothing on OCN]


Fixed it!


----------



## Erick Silver

I have tried using FF and IE9 to get tio the Hardware Canucks Page and both are giving me an error. I am restarting my computer as it is the only thing that seems to work in fixing that issue. happens every freaking day


----------



## RussianJ

3rd place...

Those Xeons better start pulling their weight...


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


using 6 cores now and it around 90% usage

I get a little more ppd now...


Just use all 8 cores .. would help a whole lot


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Well not necessarily.

If you have 100 people scattered around between different teams, or just folding on their own without a team, and than you say "help, lets all pull together to a much smaller team and push!", you get a team which did almost no PPD for a year, to get a 1M per day just during the challenge.

You don't get more folders, just people folding together.

I for example always folded on this level or another, but never for OCN until a couple of weeks ago to push this challenge.
I'm doing about 40K PPD.
For this challenge I'm just pushing another 90K PPD by using my main rig for the challenge. So I'm not a new folder.

Granted, the idea of the challenge competition, is pretty much to bring one big boost to the research.
Its not a very fair competition, but its a good one at least.


At least we know it's all for a good cause, no matter what happens.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, we're lucky that EVGApes aren't folding that hard at all. About 74% of OCN's total updates go to OCNChimpin only 43% of EVGA folds for EVGApes. I think they lost hope or something, last year they hit hard and fast and finished the competition in like 3 days (20 mil points).


----------



## Velathawen

I fired up 2 more 8800GT that I had benched cause of noise, don't think I can add any more unless I magically find a copy of windows + a psu : <


----------



## chriskaz

Our next update is gonna be a big one, we got this guys









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726


----------



## Chewy

rig is folding flat out,room has never been so hot!!, I wish i had another 100 rigs to add to the cause


----------



## KonigGeist

What range of ppd should I be seeing from a 950 at 4.0 and a 460? What's the best way to configure the client for this setup?


----------



## $ilent

4 million points today OCn..me likey those bigadv units starting to drop now

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


What range of ppd should I be seeing from a 950 at 4.0 and a 460? What's the best way to configure the client for this setup?


950 at 4.0ghz should be getting 30,000ppd bigadv units, 460 could get up to 12,000ppd.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Really, I get 43k with my GTX 470 and 2600K folding both and 39k with my single 2600K. I really don't see the point of folding on my GTX 470s if they crap my SMP client. around 400W for only 6k PPD more


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*


rig is folding flat out,room has never been so hot!!, I wish i had another 100 rigs to add to the cause










Idc how hot my house gets windows are open 3 gpus and 2 i7s going all out









Still curious how much ppd the 6900 wu provide


----------



## rurushu

We're 2nd again


----------



## Gnomepatrol

We are in 2nd now


----------



## zodac

Yup, 2nd again, and gaining on HWC; only 3.63 behind.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rurushu*


We're 2nd again


----------



## KonigGeist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


950 at 4.0ghz should be getting 30,000ppd bigadv units, 460 could get up to 12,000ppd.


Thanks. That seems to be about what I'm getting.


----------



## sbinh

you all fold that hard but still in 3rd place?

OK .. I will give you all full force ( additional 7x i7 rigs) till May 12, then I would go back to my team (will be out for town a whole week from may 13). Don't want to fold for this nick after the CC is over









Hope can add around 350k ppd


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


What range of ppd should I be seeing from a 950 at 4.0 and a 460? What's the best way to configure the client for this setup?


enable -bigadv
enable GPU3

You can fool around with running all 8 or running 7 cores, I find my points a little higher with running 7.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


you all fold that hard but still in 3rd place?

OK .. I will give you all full force ( additional 7x i7 rigs) till May 12, then I would go back to my team (will be out for town a whole week from may 13). Don't want to fold for this nick after the CC is over









Hope can add around 350k ppd


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

We really need to get recruiting, there's a while to go until we get past BGB.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


you all fold that hard but still in 3rd place?

OK .. I will give you all full force ( additional 7x i7 rigs) till May 12, then I would go back to my team (will be out for town a whole week from may 13). Don't want to fold for this nick after the CC is over









Hope can add around 350k ppd


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

linux is grate 
got my q9550 gt220 and 470 folding 100% and and have less then 1.2gb of ram used


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


you all fold that hard but still in 3rd place?

OK .. I will give you all full force ( additional 7x i7 rigs) till May 12, then I would go back to my team (will be out for town a whole week from may 13). Don't want to fold for this nick after the CC is over









Hope can add around 350k ppd


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


you all fold that hard but still in 3rd place?

OK .. I will give you all full force ( additional 7x i7 rigs) till May 12, then I would go back to my team (will be out for town a whole week from may 13). Don't want to fold for this nick after the CC is over









Hope can add around 350k ppd












/thanks you


----------



## onoz

I've just found Grunion's thread showing that the 5870 can run 2 clients for more PPD! Have you 5870 users tried this yet?! I'm going to try it on my 5850 when I get home







. Yay to more points!

*EDIT* Wow, forgot the thread: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...s-2-cards.html


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


you all fold that hard but still in 3rd place?

OK .. I will give you all full force ( additional 7x i7 rigs) till May 12, then I would go back to my team (will be out for town a whole week from may 13). Don't want to fold for this nick after the CC is over









Hope can add around 350k ppd


350k? That's exactly the number I was looking for! _*cough*_

_







_


----------



## $ilent

With regards to bigadv on i7 920/30/50 CPUs, You tend to get same amount of points running smp 7, as apposed to smp8, plus you have that one core left to utilize for your GPUs...and it doesnt make your pc uber slow


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


We really need to get recruiting, there's a while to go until we get past BGB.


You have no idea how much I've been doing... PM'd as many Folders who haven't switched over as I can.

However, I can't really go spam people across the forum.


----------



## Erick Silver

Have you gone into the BOINC area and asked for help there?


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You have no idea how much I've been doing... PM'd as many Folders who haven't switched over as I can.

*However, I can't really go spam people across the forum.*










I don't see why not...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Have you gone into the BOINC area and asked for help there?


They have their own inter-forum event.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


I don't see why not...


Spam?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You have no idea how much I've been doing... PM'd as many Folders who haven't switched over as I can.

However, I can't really go spam people across the forum.










you spam the forum all the time, whats the difference


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They have their own inter-forum event.









Spam?


if they help in ours we could offer to help in theirs


----------



## Wishmaker




----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you spam the forum all the time, whats the difference


I spam *my* forum; the only person who will complain is Chris.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


if they help in ours we could offer to help in theirs


They're both on at the exact same time.


----------



## RussianJ

Is there anyway to convince an Xbox to fold as well?


----------



## zodac

Nope.


----------



## FIXT

Quote:



I would have to disagree. This contest is based around how many more people each team can basically recruit to start folding. Even though we are larger, that doesn't exactly mean that we can recruit less(Honestly we should be recruiting more). I actually like how this Chimp Challenge is set up, because it's a bigger accomplishment to get more people to start folding for the future than it is to have the highest total folding points in a 10 day period.

I do understand where you're getting at though, with us need 1mil for a CP and them needing 200k. It like OCN having to recruit 5:1 more to make that difference up.



Yes, it is largely around recruitment, and OCN does have to recruit a lot more members to make up the difference

But here is a quick stat

*Overclock.net Info*
Members: 196,880

*HardwareCanucks.com*
Members: 11,827

Your forum ratio is also 16:1, a MUCH larger pool that the 5:1 recruitment ratio for the CC. So for every 1 potential member we try and recruit, Overclock.net has 16 potential members

Basically this means that we (HWC) needs 100% recruit success (every person we ask must join) in order to equal OC.net's 32% recruit success (every 1 in 3 people you ask joins).

This of course is based on the idea that the per capita PPD is similar. Obviously there are to many variations to count here.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rurushu*


We're 2nd again


----------



## IXcrispyXI

we are so awesome!


----------



## stren

I started late, but hopefully some bigadv units will help


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FIXT*


Yes, it is largely around recruitment, and OCN does have to recruit a lot more members to make up the difference

But here is a quick stat

*Overclock.net Info*
Members: 196,880

*HardwareCanucks.com*
Members: 11,827

Your forum ratio is also 16:1, a MUCH larger pool that the 5:1 recruitment ratio for the CC. So for every 1 potential member we try and recruit, Overclock.net has 16 potential members


Hi there!


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stren*


I started late, but hopefully some bigadv units will help










The more the better


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I spam *my* forum; the only person who will complain is Chris.









*They're both on at the exact same time.







*


that's lame, who set up conflicting times?

I brought in someone who otherwise wouldn't have folded, he should be good for 30-50k ppd







gotta make sure he didn't turn it off, loud + hot lol


----------



## eternal7trance

I should try folding on my laptop too.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

One of my folding rigs just went BOOM.







I am off to pick up a new power supply so hopefully it will have it back on-line in an hour.


----------



## Geemaa




----------



## eternal7trance

Folding seems like a great way to check system stability.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


One of my folding rigs just went BOOM.







I am off to pick up a new power supply so hopefully it will have it back on-line in an hour.












Did you lose anything?


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Folding seems like a great way to check system stability.


Yeah but if you start corrupting WUs its not so good


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Yeah but if you start corrupting WUs its not so good


Yea I noticed, I failed 1 WU so I set everything to stock. It sucks because my system was stable with OCCT and gaming.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Did you lose anything?










Won't know till I power it back up again. I can tell you that the load "Bang" made me jump out of my chair.


----------



## redhat_ownage

im gonna go fold for EVGA BRB


----------



## sbinh

That's why I always give my rigs extra "juice" (100-200w) than they need. 
Hate it when the whole rig got "f." just because of "bad" psu


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Won't know till I power it back up again. I can tell you that the load "Bang" made me jump out of my chair.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Won't know till I power it back up again. I can tell you that the load "Bang" made me jump out of my chair.










Your sig rig?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Yea I noticed, I failed 1 WU so I set everything to stock. It sucks because my system was stable with OCCT and gaming.


No need to go right back to stock; just drop the OC a bit.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


im gonna go fold for EVGA BRB


So you don't have anything against Folding, just OCN...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


That's why I always give my rigs extra "juice" (100-200w) than they need. 
Hate it when the whole rig got "f." just because of "bad" psu










It was a Corsair TX950 running an i7 and 2 GTX460's. Plenty of power but the electrical in this place is not the best. Too many brown outs, surges, etc.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No need to go right back to stock; just drop the OC a bit.









So you don't have anything against Folding, just OCN...










Well I haven't turned on bigadv yet. So when I get home tonight I'll stop the folding for a sec and change the timing on my ram, and do a slight OC while turning on bigadv.


----------



## B7ADE

Got a MBP with an i7-2635QM(2Ghz 4C/8T 6M cache), yay or nay for folding?


----------



## Bastyn99

Had to downclock my CPU to 3.8 GHz for 24/7 usage, because of the damn summerlike temperatures were having here







GPU is overclocked like usual though, and doing all the work







doing like 4 WUs for every one my CPU is. Needs more GPU plx


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


It was a Corsair TX950 running an i7 and 2 GTX460's. Plenty of power but the electrical in this place is not the best. Too many brown outs, surges, etc.



Darn .. that's suck.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Is there anyway to convince an Xbox to fold as well?


Maybe you could be the next awesome genious to figure this one out. Linux, virtual machine, some M$ coding but for one person it would not be worth the effort.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Is there anyway to convince an Xbox to fold as well?


You can run Linux on a JTAG hacked 360, and maybe you could fold on that...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

There is still about 300kppd for other names, and not OCNChimpin...


----------



## eternal7trance

Is there a way for me to make sure my points are going to the right place?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Got a MBP with an i7-2635QM(2Ghz 4C/8T 6M cache), yay or nay for folding?


Yay for SMP Folding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


There is still about 300kppd for other names, and not OCNChimpin...










I've PM'd almost all of them; loads haven't logged in though.


----------



## Stef42

We're gaining on the number 1, difference 3,34


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've PM'd almost all of them; loads haven't logged in though.










I hope they'll come online soon and change their clients.
With the extra 300k we might be able to catch up soon...

Rigs are still pumping out 92kppd, should be good for about a million points for the team


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


There is still about 300kppd for other names, and not OCNChimpin...










Newest rule of OCN: Folding under any other name than OCNChimpin during Chimp Challenge = Perma Ban !

BTW, I hate your username, cause my IRL name is Bastian and I always think your posts I mine.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yay for SMP Folding.


On it!


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I hope they'll come online soon and change their clients.
With the extra 300k we might be able to catch up soon...

Rigs are still pumping out 92kppd, should be good for about a million points for the team










Nice. We need more though!!! We must beat the hwc!!!!









Edit: Got my postbit


----------



## zodac

Caught up a little bit more; gap down to 3.34.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


There is still about 300kppd for other names, and not OCNChimpin...










Forgot two GTS 450s and one GTX 460; have switched them over.









Am now considering adding the laptop (T9800, 9800M GTS), and a stock i7 860. The i7 860 gets horrible PPD at stock though (half that of a GTS 450), and I can't OC it since it's in a cramped HTPC case; it does have a Scythe Shuriken on it but I'm not sure how well it can handle the heat.


----------



## mach1

If I could keep getting those 10939 wu's on my gtx460, i'd be over 100k... damn elusive wu's...

If UPS gets here today (and I hope so) there will be another GPU in the mix! 560ti


----------



## Wishmaker

OCN is crunching now. The gap between us and EVGA (total folding points) is smaller now. Come on OCN







.


----------



## Desert Rat

Maybe we should go back to the old rules now that we can hang with EVGA, lol.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13405278*
> Caught up a little bit more; gap down to 3.34.


Their PPD production has really dropped. Thats really good for us though


----------



## eternal7trance

I dunno how much power it would use but I have an unlocked 555 to quad with a gtx 470 in it. Can I do bigadv on an unlocked quad?


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have a phantom GPU folding under my name, can't find the thing to switch it over to OCNChimpin lol. I think that's a sign I have too many computers.


----------



## Dissentience

No you need x6 to fold bigadv on an AMD chip


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13405315*
> I dunno how much power it would use but I have an unlocked 555 to quad with a gtx 470 in it. Can I do bigadv on an unlocked quad?


Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13405315*
> I dunno how much power it would use but I have an unlocked 555 to quad with a gtx 470 in it. Can I do bigadv on an unlocked quad?


No, i dont believe you can. You can fold on it though . GO GO GO


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13405315*
> I dunno how much power it would use but I have an unlocked 555 to quad with a gtx 470 in it. Can I do bigadv on an unlocked quad?


No but that rig still would be nice help. Jump on board!!


----------



## wot

I just started folding stock 2600k and oc GTX570


----------



## zodac

Nice; if you can OC that 2600k, it'd be good for -bigadv too.


----------



## Dissentience

Get that 2600k to 4.5 and bigadv!


----------



## wot

stock cooler


----------



## UnexplodedCow

Just looked at this, and you can thank Blitz6804 for spreading the word to me. I'm very likely away from home this weekend, as well as trying to keep power bill low. But expect me to jump in on Monday with a 4.0 Ghz hex (sig rig) and 3.6 Ghz quad. No Nvidia folding, sadly.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


I just started folding stock 2600k and oc GTX570


Add a small overlclock on that 2600k. No need for 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnexplodedCow*


Just looked at this, and you can thank Blitz6804 for spreading the word to me. I'm very likely away from home this weekend, as well as trying to keep power bill low. But expect me to jump in on Monday with a 4.0 Ghz hex (sig rig) and 3.6 Ghz quad. No Nvidia folding, sadly.


----------



## Dissentience

You can OC a bit on the stock cooler. 4.0 should be gravy, if not more


----------



## wot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


You can OC a bit on the stock cooler. 4.0 should be gravy, if not more


at 3.8 im hiting 75C


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Dropping a 6k unit in 30 mins, not really that impressive though









Also 4,5k worth of GPU units should have dropped a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dissentience

Ouch NVM. Bad seat? High ambient? I've heard people getting 4.3-4.5 on stock cooler


----------



## n1helix

I'll fire up another GTX460 when I get home.

Mine is pulling 11-13k, CPU only pulls 6k


----------



## N2Gaming

I wish the Chimp Challenge was a few months ago like in February or March when my ambients were a lot more acceptable for flat out 24/7 100% loads. I think these temps are going to harm something sooner or later







oh and of course we could use the boinc folders as well during those times.


----------



## Tunapiano

is there anyway to see how many points we have contributed, each person folding for OCN for the CC?

i would love to see how i compare against others


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I wish the Chimp Challenge was a few months ago like in February or March when my ambients were a lot more acceptable for flat out 24/7 100% loads. I think these temps are going to harm something sooner or later










what temps?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I wish the Chimp Challenge was a few months ago like in February or March when my ambients were a lot more acceptable for flat out 24/7 100% loads. I think these temps are going to harm something sooner or later










I know... but it's tradition to hold it on May 5th; inactive people come back for all forums because they know it's on these dates.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


is there anyway to see how many points we have contributed, each person folding for OCN for the CC?

i would love to see how i compare against others










Nope.


----------



## Eaglake

aww...If my friends where intrested in overclocking or pc in anyway
we could get moaar powarzz but I can't convice them to fold for the cause


----------



## zodac

Lol, I know the feeling.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, I know the feeling.










that would require you to have friends


----------



## wot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Ouch NVM. Bad seat? High ambient? I've heard people getting 4.3-4.5 on stock cooler


Ambient temp is 21C, 65F


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


Ambient temp is 21C, 65F


That's relatively cold.

Maybe need to reseat the cooler.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


Ambient temp is 21C, 65F


Wow that sucker is hot, did you crack the case to let more air in too?

Gotta say I regretted water cooling until now, 28c ambient and cpu is sitting firmly at 60c.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


Ambient temp is 21C, 65F


Something's wrong like last week was 17C+
and now Im freezing in my room and using my rig as heater


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


Ambient temp is 21C, 65F



65F ambient ??? that's my dream ...


----------



## Defoler

What is a good calculation time on a bigadv WU?
Is dropping one every 1.5 days ok?


----------



## eternal7trance

For folding, is it better to have the ram at a higher mhz or tighter timings?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


Something's wrong like last week was 17C+
and now Im freezing in my room and using my rig as heater 










I will kill for these temps








Currently my ambiance is 29c...


----------



## zodac

What PPD are you getting? That's a better indication.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


what temps?


 The temps in my sig as seen in the image below. I mean it's not even noon yet and my ambients are sitting at 81F.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know... but it's tradition to hold it on May 5th; inactive people come back for all forums because they know it's on these dates.


 It makes sense as to why the time of year is not changed but not from a hardware standpoint.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


What is a good calculation time on a bigadv WU?
Is dropping one every 1.5 days ok?


Same here unless I get a 2684. That sounds obout right.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


For folding, is it better to have the ram at a higher mhz or tighter timings?


Pretty sure you want higher frequency.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


For folding, is it better to have the ram at a higher mhz or tighter timings?


You want higher freq.(mhz)


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What PPD are you getting? That's a better indication.


Can't say. The [email protected] v7 client doesn't show.
From the calculation website of project and TPF, it says 52K PPD for the CPU project.
Its only running on 10 cores tho out of 12.


----------



## Chewy

According to my (kill a watt) meter my rig is pulling 363w at 100% cpu/gpu folding. Not as bad as i first thought!

Also folding so far since the start of chimp challenge ive spent a grand total of Â£1.06p


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My bigadv has about 3hrs befor it drops come on people push we wanna take 1st and get us a some room to breath.


----------



## koven

i dont think this guy got the memo.. someone msg him lol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


----------



## wot

will reseat now, case is open


----------



## eternal7trance

Thanks for the help guys. + rep and I'll try these tips out when I get home.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


Same here unless I get a 2684. That sounds obout right.


I've got 2685 and I'm going to sit with it 2 days


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Can't say. The [email protected] v7 client doesn't show.
From the calculation website of project and TPF, it says 52K PPD for the CPU project.
Its only running on 10 cores tho out of 12.


Sounds fine then.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i dont think this guy got the memo.. someone msg him lol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


I did. Twice. He's just not logged in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Thanks for the help guys. + rep and I'll try these tips out when I get home.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i dont think this guy got the memo.. someone msg him lol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


lol everyone msg him then he might get the memo.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i dont think this guy got the memo.. Someone msg him lol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913



traitor!!!!


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol everyone msg him then he might get the memo.


It probably crash his phone with all those msg.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


It probably crash his phone with all those msg.


lol he will get the msg he better switch tho


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I've got 2685 and I'm going to sit with it 2 days


2685 and 2686 are a lot nicer than 2684. When I get a 2684 my ppd drops like 20k.


----------



## Wishmaker

This 6900 project does take time ...







.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


This 6900 project does take time ...







.


It really does. @ 4.2 on the 960 it was taking around 45mins/1%


----------



## n1helix

non -bigadv cpu folding sucks!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i sent markt a msg hope he switches his stuff over a few more users could boost us up into #1. My bigadv project 2692 is taking bout 29mins a %.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


2685 and 2686 are a lot nicer than 2684. When I get a 2684 my ppd drops like 20k.


too bad I can't see how much ppd I'm getting with my rig in v7 client
though on core a3 it shows me


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


2685 and 2686 are a lot nicer than 2684. When I get a 2684 my ppd drops like 20k.


Indeed! I got a 2684 (@ 37% currently) and it's going to take till Sunday to finish; ppd went from 52k to 31k.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


too bad I can't see how much ppd I'm getting with my rig in v7 client
thought on core a3 it shows me










http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

put in your times and the unit and that will tell you the ppd.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


2685 and 2686 are a lot nicer than 2684. When I get a 2684 my ppd drops like 20k.


Read on [H], they discuss about 2684 and announce that (from VJ) 2684 is now getting higher score. If you use HFM, download new projects from SF. It would show new point scale.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

*[HWC]SugarJ*: Did a role call on our forum, we've got 14 SR-2's folding away.

OHH LORDIE >.<


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


too bad I can't see how much ppd I'm getting with my rig in v7 client
though on core a3 it shows me










PPD Calc use this


----------



## Extreme Newbie

New PS installed and folding rig #4 is back up and running. Doesn't look like I lost anything except for an hour of my time.


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i dont think this guy got the memo.. someone msg him lol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913












Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


non -bigadv cpu folding sucks!!


I KNOW!!!


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


*[HWC]SugarJ*: Did a role call on our forum, we've got 14 SR-2's folding away.

OHH LORDIE >.<










Awsome!!!


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*









Awsome!!!


You do realize thats thats not for us right?


----------



## v639dragoon

lol this blows, we need more folders!


----------



## dave12

I'm trying to maximize my PPD to help us win the game and I was wondering would anything bad happen in I lock explorer.exe to the core with my gpu's on -bigadv box?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


You do realize thats thats not for us right?


Yes

I was being sarcastic


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I'm trying to maximize my PPD to help us win the game and I was wondering would anything bad happen in I lock explorer.exe to the core with my gpu's on -bigadv box?


You could always kill explorer.exe through tm. I did that for games and it worked.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

3.13 away 11am update


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


You could always kill explorer.exe through tm. I did that for games and it worked.


Killing Windows explorer seems like a remarkably bad idea.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*









Awsome!!!


That's bad... I think
Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


You do realize thats thats not for us right?


Um I knew it was bad but someone care to enlighten me as to the extent?
I'm fairly certain it's either a server or Intel architecture


----------



## n1helix

Good update, we are closing the gap!!


----------



## Lampen

Only 3.13 points from first now! Just cut their lead by .23 since the last update! Get those clients fired up!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Killing Windows explorer seems like a remarkably bad idea.


It affects the explorer not running programs I have never seen it affect anything negatively. Just have never had the need to do it for folding so not sure on that. Then when you want it back you just start new task and type in explorer.exe and its back. Been doing it for years.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Do you guys have any idea why my GTX 470s contribute almost nothing to my PPD? I'm folding 39k with my 2600K, 42k with 2600K + GTX 470 and 48k with my 2600K and dual 470s. Is GPU3 that heavy?


----------



## Fossil

Well earlier I found out that SMP doesn't distrupt my Minecraft server I host at all. So that'll at least be a little bit more PPD to add to the total.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


It affects the explorer not running programs I have never seen it affect anything negatively. Just have never had the need to do it for folding so not sure on that. Then when you want it back you just start new task and type in explorer.exe and its back. Been doing it for years.


its good for to do it to someone who doesnt know about PCs though


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


It affects the explorer not running programs I have never seen it affect anything negatively. Just have never had the need to do it for folding so not sure on that. Then when you want it back you just start new task and type in explorer.exe and its back. Been doing it for years.


Hmm. Worth a look thanks.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


That's bad... I think
Edit:

Um I knew it was bad but someone care to enlighten me as to the extent?
I'm fairly certain it's either a server or Intel architecture


14 sr2's could net them 1.4m+ ppd


----------



## Chewy

Who are beavers gone bananas?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13406104*
> Who are beavers gone bananas?


Hardware Canucks.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13406064*
> Do you guys have any idea why my GTX 470s contribute almost nothing to my PPD? I'm folding 39k with my 2600K, 42k with 2600K + GTX 470 and 48k with my 2600K and dual 470s. Is GPU3 that heavy?


What driver are you using?

Are the sr2's blades or a home cpu?


----------



## Geemaa

I'm only getting 14k ppd on my 470









And only 2.7k for my cpu
















What did I do wrong, cant seem right


----------



## Dimaggio1103

so doesent 12k PPD seem low for a 2500k @4.6GHz?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13406122*
> What driver are you using?
> 
> Are the sr2's blades or a home cpu?


Daul socket Xeon board that let's you OC the Xeons into the 4's.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13406152*
> so doesent 12k PPD seem low for a 2500k @4.6GHz?


It's terrible unless you are folding on that ATI card or have an 11021 WU.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13406122*
> What driver are you using?
> 
> Are the sr2's blades or a home cpu?


FW270.51

My GPU PPD is fine though (around 15.5k per GTX 470) it's just that per GPU client my 2600K PPD drops.

39k w/o
30k w/ single GTX 470
21k w/ dual GTX 470s


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13406168*
> It's terrible unless you are folding on that ATI card or have an 11021 WU.


I am folding on one 6950 but it only dropped the PPD 1k. Looking at the threads its using % wise the CPU is at 95% and the GPU is only using 5%. What could I be doing wrong im getting 6900 WU's?


----------



## nicksasa

Just installed my 6950 and HX850. It can't do 1Ghz tough, but it unlocked fine and currently it's at 935Mhz stock volts.

Now I can game and fold









I need to stop running heaven benchmark over and over again.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13406210*
> I am folding on one 6950 but it only dropped the PPD 1k. Looking at the threads its using % wise the CPU is at 95% and the GPU is only using 5%. What could I be doing wrong im getting 6900 WU's?


6900 is a -bigadv and should give 30k ppd. The GPU fights the CPU and will kill about 20 percent of ppd.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geemaa;13406144*
> I'm only getting 14k ppd on my 470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only 2.7k for my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I do wrong, cant seem right


Im all confused....

"Only getting 14k"? Jeesh, I was getting like 5 - 6k..

Maybe cause im running cpu folding at the same time?

Anyone got a useful "how to" guide for setting up a cpu + gpu for the CC?

Im getting 27 - 28k from my 950 with -smp 6... So I think thats about right. But 6k from my 470??


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13406267*
> Im all confused....
> 
> "Only getting 14k"? Jeesh, I was getting like 5 - 6k..
> 
> Maybe cause im running cpu folding at the same time?
> 
> Anyone got a useful "how to" guide for setting up a cpu + gpu for the CC?
> 
> Im getting 27 - 28k from my 950 with -smp 6... So I think thats about right. But 6k from my 470??


Just download process lasso and segregate the two.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13406261*
> 6900 is a -bigadv and should give 30k ppd. The GPU fights the CPU and will kill about 20 percent of ppd.


Sorry meant to say 69xx series WU's. Currently on a 6974 just had a 6970. The way I did mine only killed 1k PPD but gained around 8K I think. Any windows optimizations im missing or something? Its BS that my phenom x 6 at stock 2.8GHz is getting 10k easily yet my 4.6GHZ is barely beating it.

I gotta be noobing something up?!


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13406064*
> Do you guys have any idea why my GTX 470s contribute almost nothing to my PPD? I'm folding 39k with my 2600K, 42k with 2600K + GTX 470 and 48k with my 2600K and dual 470s. Is GPU3 that heavy?


weird you're using the v7 client? If so it doesn't compute bonuses
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13406152*
> so doesent 12k PPD seem low for a 2500k @4.6GHz?


Not really depends on the WU I know mine gets about 23-26k PPD at 4.9-5 GHZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13406154*
> Daul socket Xeon board that let's you OC the Xeons into the 4's.


I see so it's pretty much designed for OC'ers, professionals, and servers. Scary.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13406296*
> Sorry meant to say 69xx series WU's. Currently on a 6974 just had a 6970. The way I did mine only killed 1k PPD but gained around 8K I think. Any windows optimizations im missing or something? Its BS that my phenom x 6 at stock 2.8GHz is getting 10k easily yet my 4.6GHZ is barely beating it.
> 
> I gotta be noobing something up?!


It's all ATI gpu killing ppd. I'm at 4.7 getting 18k'ish with two gtx460's fighting the CPU. Doing a 6970 WU atm getting 19,602 ppd @ 3:09 TPF with my gpu's folding.


----------



## gboeds

dagnabit, 1st -bigadv WU missed this update by 47 seconds...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13406353*
> It's all ATI gpu killing ppd. I'm at 4.7 getting 18k'ish with two gtx460's fighting the CPU. Doing a 6970 WU atm getting 19,602 ppd @ 3:09 TPF with my gpu's folding.


How the EFF are you at 3.09 TPF?? I am getting 4.07 TPF and you have same clock and more GPU's folding than me? Help me out here some one why is my TPF so high?


----------



## Kevdog

What the heck is this...


PHP:


A potential conflict was detected:

Process 3764 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 2.
The program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done --
You may wish to check that no client is currently running in
C:\Users\Troublemaker\Desktop\FAH GPU Tracker V2\SMP before restarting.

Please press any key to exit.

This never happened before??


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13406378*
> How the EFF are you at 3.09 TPF?? I am getting 4.07 TPF and you have more GPU's folding than me?


Nvidia isn't 5 percent as intrusive into the CPU's ppd as Nvidia. My TPF will creep up a bit now that I'm in front of the thing using Itunes and the intrawebs and will level off in the mid 18k range. ATI are really F- unless they are getting better points than you are losing. (I have a pair of 5870s in my other box.) I'm no fan of ATI folding unless you have a PHII quad that gets awful ppd on it's own.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13406416*
> Nvidia isn't 5 percent as intrusive into the CPU's ppd as Nvidia. My TPF will creep up a bit now that I'm in front of the thing using Itunes and the intrawebs and will level off in the mid 18k range. ATI are really F- unless they are getting better points than you are losing. (I have a pair of 5870s in my other box.) I'm no fan of ATI folding unless you have a PHII quad that gets awful ppd on it's own.


Like I said the AMD only dropped my PPD by 1k that means before when it was just CPU only got 13k. For the sake of science though I will drop off the GPU client when it finishes to see if it bumps up my PPD any


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow.

I love Chimp Challenges. Its interesting to see who's rigs can handle the long term stress and who's can't

On that note this is my 2nd CC. Earlier today someone PSU(brand unknown) blew up. Meanwhile, my "Crappy" Ultra LSP650 is 2+ years old. Running its 2nd CC, gods know how many FaTs, 24/7 folding or gaming(when not in down time for other upgrades). LOL Guess it ain't so crappy anymore huh?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13406383*
> What the heck is this...
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> A potential conflict was detected:
> 
> Process 3764 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 2.
> The program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done --
> You may wish to check that no client is currently running in
> C:\Users\Troublemaker\Desktop\FAH GPU Tracker V2\SMP before restarting.
> 
> Please press any key to exit.
> 
> This never happened before??


Change Mach ID on one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13406445*
> Like I said the AMD only dropped my PPD by 1k that means before when it was just CPU only got 13k. For the sake of science though I will drop off the GPU client when it finishes to see if it bumps up my PPD any


I have no idea, but if that card is getting 8k you are ahead of the game atm. Sort it out in 9 days.


----------



## matroska

We're getting close









Need more PPD!! C'mon folders! more power!!


----------



## Kevdog

What, how do you change the machine ID??


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;13403707*
> Boss approved the xeon folding idea. I'll have 12 5k series chips folding within the hour
> 
> MOAR POWAH!!


You're the man!!








Are those running yet?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13406596*
> What, how do you change the machine ID??


In a GPU client, go to
Configure
Advanced Tab
At the bottom - machine ID
Insert a value that is different to all other clients.
ID 1 is to CPU client
ID2 to a GPU
ID3 to 3rd GPU


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13406452*
> Wow.
> 
> I love Chimp Challenges. Its interesting to see who's rigs can handle the long term stress and who's can't
> 
> On that note this is my 2nd CC. Earlier today someone PSU(brand unknown) blew up. Meanwhile, my "Crappy" Ultra LSP650 is 2+ years old. Running its 2nd CC, gods know how many FaTs, 24/7 folding or gaming(when not in down time for other upgrades). LOL Guess it ain't so crappy anymore huh?


My old LSP750 was reliable as heck...

Just cant compete with better brands when it comes to power output. I "upgraded" to a 750w..


----------



## Ocnewb

Fedex refuses to delivery my PSU. It's on vehicle out for delivery but i don't know when they do







. Probably good time to test the new corsair ax750 too







.


----------



## ranerX3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13406267*
> Im all confused....
> 
> "Only getting 14k"? Jeesh, I was getting like 5 - 6k..
> 
> Maybe cause im running cpu folding at the same time?
> 
> Anyone got a useful "how to" guide for setting up a cpu + gpu for the CC?
> 
> Im getting 27 - 28k from my 950 with -smp 6... So I think thats about right. But 6k from my 470??


I put 7 cores into work it using about 90+/- of the cpu + the 2 gpus

18k from the cpu and about 17k each from gpu

the cpu is on stock...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2.87 to go guys. Keep ramping it up


----------



## Lampen

2.87 from first now! We're closing in on them! Keep it going guys!


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13406709*
> 2.87 from first now! We're closing in on them! Keep it going guys!


Keep pumping out the ppds


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13406706*
> 2.87 to go guys. Keep ramping it up


Indeed, now change your avatar


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13406452*
> Wow.
> 
> I love Chimp Challenges. Its interesting to see who's rigs can handle the long term stress and who's can't
> 
> On that note this is my 2nd CC. Earlier today someone PSU(brand unknown) blew up. Meanwhile, my "Crappy" Ultra LSP650 is 2+ years old. Running its 2nd CC, gods know how many FaTs, 24/7 folding or gaming(when not in down time for other upgrades). LOL Guess it ain't so crappy anymore huh?


It was my PSU that blew up and it was a TX950. The rig run's 24/7 and its the 2nd time that the PSU has blown in the past 6 months; both of them Corsair. The problem is with the power in my office so I am trying a different circuit now.

It only figures that I would lose a PSU during the CC. Lets see how long the new HX750 holds up.


----------



## Stef42

Another 1348 WU just finished


----------



## FiX

had rig running all night, just found out this morning that an hour after I went to sleep, my 460 got the UNSTABLE_MACHINE message and hasnt been folding for the last 9 hours... Must have gotten too hot, as I had lowered clocks last night and it was fully stable


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13406623*
> In a GPU client, go to
> Configure
> Advanced Tab
> At the bottom - machine ID
> Insert a value that is different to all other clients.
> ID 1 is to CPU client
> ID2 to a GPU
> ID3 to 3rd GPU


I'm using Tracker V2 I don't see anything like that, my GPU's are almost finished with their WU's and the SMP is the one with that message was only at 8% I'll just reset everything when the GPU's are finished.....Thanks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;13406757*
> Indeed, now change your avatar


Satisfied now


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13406801*
> I'm using Tracker V2 I don't see anything like that, my GPU's are almost finished with their WU's and the SMP is the one with that message was only at 8% I'll just reset everything when the GPU's are finished.....Thanks


i'm not really a Tracker V2 connoisseur...


----------



## Shredicus

Go chimps


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13406855*
> i'm not really a Tracker V2 connoisseur...


I've been using it for 6 months, never had that message, very strange??


----------



## Wishmaker

I can't keep up with this thread. I miss 30 minutes and I can't find my last post!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Syrillian # 3 has not been folding yet.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranerX3;13406680*
> I put 7 cores into work it using about 90+/- of the cpu + the 2 gpus
> 
> 18k from the cpu and about 17k each from gpu
> 
> the cpu is on stock...


You have water cooling?
Crank that baby up to 4.8GHz and put all 8 cores to 100%


----------



## huhh

Alright im back up again, Defiantly didn't stay stable while i was at work. Lowered my CPU too 4.25ghz, added fans and opened the windows. Pushing my PC is kinda fun lol


----------



## Awaz

I just added a 8800 GTX to my wife's comp. She already had a 9800 GTX+ that I was folding on. Upon doing so, I see two GPUs running. But on work queue part (client v7), I see three entries - two says running and one says send and the one saying send is throwing error in the log. Not sure what that entry is for and how I can get rid of it. Appears the two GPUs are processing.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

We're pulling away from TPU guys, keep the folding steady. ^^


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblademaster01;13406814*
> satisfied now :d


yesh!!!!!! :d


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awaz;13407006*
> I just added a 8800 GTX to my wife's comp. She already had a 9800 GTX+ that I was folding on. Upon doing so, I see two GPUs running. But on work queue part (client v7), I see three entries - two says running and one says send and the one saying send is throwing error in the log. Not sure what that entry is for and how I can get rid of it. Appears the two GPUs are processing.


Are you seeing a SMP and 2 GPU's???


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13407042*
> We're pulling away from TPU guys, keep the folding steady. ^^


NO NEED MOAR


----------



## phazer11

OMG!! that's monstrous. HWC is ...


----------



## Wishmaker

78% on both I7s!!! That bigadv will kick in soon







. My machines will start the next one so probably Monday night we will have another two







.


----------



## zodac

Closing in on HWC guys; keep up the good work.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13407042*
> We're pulling away from TPU guys, keep the folding steady. ^^


Don't hold steady. In order to gain chimp points we have to be adding more PPD.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13407155*
> Don't hold steady. In order to gain chimp points we have to be adding more PPD.


Good point.. it's such a shame I have a spare 8800GT with no computer to put it in.


----------



## huhh

I'm going to get my x4 940 with a GTS 250 running later tonight. Power to OCN....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13407170*
> Good point.. it's such a shame I have a spare 8800GT with no computer to put it in.










Shame you're in UK cause I'd have a place to put it and send back to you when comp done.


----------



## phazer11

Their chimp points and chimp ppd................

Also EVGA are ***s their system deleted my RMA so they didn't ship it.!!! Cheaters! It was there in their system on Sunday under Open RMA's I just got off the phone from an hour and a half phone call basically telling me no matter how persuasive I was that I have to re-submit the RMA because their system screwed up, and they wouldn't expedite it.! At least I was able to get the greedy bastards to refund my money otherwise I would have fought the credit card charges.

IDK what you're smoking zodac but I NEED some after that phone call it might also give me your perspective on the Chimp Challenge please enlighten me how are we closing in on HWC?


----------



## Awaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13407057*
> Are you seeing a SMP and 2 GPU's???


well....I think I did goof the first time I tried to add another slot. It showed up as uniprocessor. But then I figured it out and added the slot correctly. I wonder it sent a WC to the uniprocessor and now cannot do anything to it....

PRCG are different on each of them.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13407195*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame you're in UK cause I'd have a place to put it and send back to you when comp done.


I'd see if I could mod my PCI-e x1 slot but I'm looking at selling this motherboard next month when the SB setup comes.


----------



## xlastshotx

Just got back from a trip, left my pc on folding before I left but someone turned it off while I was away. Just got it up and running and folding









Extra 25,000 PPD for OCNChimpin


----------



## phazer11

yay 25k more points for us...
Rant above.
Also what are the flame icons? Are they the symbols for Overclocked accounts? If not how do I get ?


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;13407239*
> Just got back from a trip, left my pc on folding before I left but someone turned it off while I was away. Just got it up and running and folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra 25,000 PPD for OCNChimpin


----------



## $ilent

hmm i dont understan how overclock has average ppd of 10 million, whereas everyone in the CC for OCN is seemingly pushing thier rigs and adding stuff to fold on, and still on same ppd average?


----------



## Desert Rat

just droped a bigadv and got a 6900.







I will drop a second one in 8 hrs but got my 2 GTX 580's destroying wu's.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Sorry for not starting earlier, but better late than never right? The sad part is that my 570 is on its way to EVGA in exchange for a 580. I'll only be able to fold on my 2600k. I might be able to fold on my temporary replacement video card as well, but I can only imagine a X300 doesn't exactly put up big numbers. :-(


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13407262*
> yay 25k more points for us...
> Rant above.
> Also what are the flame icons? Are they the symbols for Overclocked accounts? If not how do I get ?


The flames at the top are an indication to how many rep you have. The small flame on the bottom right means I have an Overclocked account.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awaz;13407214*
> well....I think I did goof the first time I tried to add another slot. It showed up as uniprocessor. But then I figured it out and added the slot correctly. I wonder it sent a WC to the uniprocessor and now cannot do anything to it....
> 
> PRCG are different on each of them.


Yeah... I need screenie.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13407227*
> I'd see if I could mod my PCI-e x1 slot but I'm looking at selling this motherboard next month when the SB setup comes.


Yeah... don't do that cause I don't blame ya. Don't think it would matter much on a x1 bandwidth anyways if I'm thinking right.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;13407312*
> Sorry for not starting earlier, but better late than never right? The sad part is that my 570 is on its way to EVGA in exchange for a 580. I'll only be able to fold on my 2600k. I might be able to fold on my temporary replacement video card as well, but I can only imagine a X300 doesn't exactly put up big numbers. :-(


I'm waiting for my EVGA card as well RANT above for details on their bullcrap.
Also still can't get my gpu to fold link in siggy.


----------



## Boyboyd

Damn computer froze when i was at a wedding today. Set my bigadv unit back 8 hours


----------



## mike44njdevils

phazer, where do you live?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13407370*
> Yeah... don't do that cause I don't blame ya. Don't think it would matter much on a x1 bandwidth anyways if I'm thinking right.


Folding doesnt need that much bandwidth, it will fold fine with little ppd loss on 1x


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13407200*
> IDK what you're smoking zodac but I NEED some after that phone call it might also give me your perspective on the Chimp Challenge please enlighten me how are we closing in on HWC?


Closing in.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13407294*
> hmm i dont understan how overclock has average ppd of 10 million, whereas everyone in the CC for OCN is seemingly pushing thier rigs and adding stuff to fold on, and still on same ppd average?


EOC's average is over 7 days. Yesterday our points were average; only today are we hitting out peak.

Today will be our best day of production ever.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13407388*
> Damn computer froze when i was at a wedding today. Set my bigadv unit back 8 hours


----------



## Wishmaker

Shouldn't there be an update soon?


----------



## zodac

There should be...


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;13407393*
> phazer, where do you live?


Florida... Why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13407395*
> Closing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOC's average is over 7 days. Yesterday our points were average; only today are we hitting out peak.
> 
> Today will be our best day of production ever.


I still want what you're smoking I don't see how we can compete with their PPD. Interesting info about EOC


----------



## mike44njdevils

Phazer, I have a 460 sitting here doing NOTHING that I'm trying to get to a Central Cali folder


----------



## ____

I'll do Chimp Challenge. However, I need peace and quiet in my room to study for the APs, so I can only fold 11th-15th.


----------



## MR_Plow

Sorry, don't have the time to look through ~240 pages to see if this has been mentioned, but don't forget to turn off Aero to give your ppd an extra push guys


----------



## zodac

Lol, you just gotta trust me. As long as no-one gets disappointed and starts giving up, we *will* catch them. They have maxed out their PPD, we have people upping their PPD in the next few days, and I've spent all day getting more people signed up.


----------



## koven

zodac ftw

let's go bribe some [H]'ers to fold for us for a few days lol


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13407539*
> zodac ftw
> 
> let's go bribe some [H]'ers to fold for us for a few days lol


"Here Here"..


----------



## gboeds

just look at the graph...the distance between the two lines getting narrower pretty much evry hour is kinda the definition of "closing in"


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13407529*
> Lol, you just gotta trust me. As long as no-one gets disappointed and starts giving up, we *will* catch them. They have maxed out their PPD, we have people upping their PPD in the next few days, and I've spent all day getting more people signed up.


YEA!, and I started on my MBP, it gives out 7.6 PPD which is not bad at all. 53K PPD in all coming from me!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13407529*
> Lol, you just gotta trust me. As long as no-one gets disappointed and starts giving up, we *will* catch them. They have maxed out their PPD, we have people upping their PPD in the next few days, and I've spent all day getting more people signed up.


Plus, we probably still have people folding for the wrong name lol


----------



## matroska

The more PPD we get, the more Chimp Points we'll earn. As long as we can continue to increase our PPD, in the long run, remember this is a 10 day long competition, we'll catch them and leave them behind


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;13407585*
> Plus, we probably still have people folding for the wrong name lol


lol last year I'm pretty sure we had people folding for the wrong name until several days after the competition


----------



## omega17

We don't need [H]ers

In bad news, there's a massive thunder storm passing over me right now, I'll be rather sad if it knocks out the leccy again









Where's all this zodac support coming from?


----------



## Wishmaker

So I gotta turn aero off even if I fold on my I7s only?


----------



## Krusher33

TBC recruiting on Facebook... I'm just throwing it out there...


----------



## Aqualoon

Nice to see we're catching up, switching over to bigadv tonight to really lay some down ^^

And everyone loves Z, she's like the little sister that everyone wanted and who likes to wear strange yet adorable hats.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Think of how much folding power we'd have if everyone could get permission to fold on one friends computer each?


----------



## Eggy88

We are now 2,76pts away from 1st. Closing the gap.

Just fired up my laptop as well wont give more then 3000ppd but every bit helps.

ATM 3 rigs are folding away:
I7 950 @ 4Ghz + SLI GTX 460 = 39.000PPD
Q9650 @ 4.2Ghz + GTX 570 = 26.000PPD
Laptop = 3.000PPD

Total here now is: 68.000PPD

Think i will fire up the remaining computers here. (2x 9650, 1x GTX 460, 2 laptops and 5 older 775's) Should give another 50.000PPD, letting me pass the 100.000 PPD Mark.

All guys should move their rigs over here. ATM outside temps are 7c / 44F ambient in my room, 17c / 62F.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Got my Main (sig rig) system running

Supporting it are: 17" MacBook Pro (Core 2 Duo)
iMac (also Core 2 Duo)
and a Toshiba laptop (Celeron)

The main is pumping out 23,000ppd, +support is giving me a solid extra 8,000
Not bad for a considering I performed my first CPU overclock 2 weeks ago, no?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13407658*
> Nice to see we're catching up, switching over to bigadv tonight to really lay some down ^^
> 
> And everyone loves Z, she's like the little sister that everyone wanted and who likes to wear strange yet adorable hats.


My hats are amazing. Ah-mazing.

Anyone who says otherwise isn't a true OCN Folder.


----------



## Eaglake

Is my GPU suported by gpu client?
whenever I try to open. It says it's not supported? and I have the newest drivers!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline;13407661*
> Think of how much folding power we'd have if everyone could get permission to fold on one friends computer each?


The best computer any of my friends have got has a 5770 and a i5 661.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13407665*
> We are now 2,76pts away from 1st. Closing the gap.
> 
> Just fired up my laptop as well wont give more then 3000ppd but every bit helps.
> 
> ATM 3 rigs are folding away:
> I7 950 @ 4Ghz + SLI GTX 460 = 39.000PPD
> Q9650 @ 4.2Ghz + GTX 570 = 26.000PPD
> Laptop = 3.000PPD
> 
> Total here now is: 68.000PPD
> 
> Think i will fire up the remaining computers here. (2x 9650, 1x GTX 460, 2 laptops and 5 older 775's) Should give another 50.000PPD, letting me pass the 100.000 PPD Mark.
> 
> All guys should move their rigs over here. ATM outside temps are 7c / 44F ambient in my room, 17c / 62F.


Do it!









Ambient in my PCs room was 39ºC when i arrived late this afternoon... Every fan was screaming


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13407701*
> My hats are amazing. Ah-mazing.


This was never in doubt


----------



## xpfighter

My PC has been on for 2 days straight now. I though that the folding marathon actually started exactly the fifth of may (like at 0:00 in the night )


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Z, I know I cant do bigadv but what sort of PPD will I get from a stock 2600K?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13407704*
> Is my GPU suported by gpu client?
> whenever I try to open. It says it's not supported? and I have the newest drivers!


I believe your 9800x2 is supported by the GPU2 client - don't quote me on this though. But you can fold on both cores - that much I do know


----------



## Awaz

My issue with error is now resolved. Thanks to Zodac. Btw, I want to see one of Zodac's hat. Dont think I had the privilege before


----------



## Tunapiano

we are closing in on 1st place


----------



## Wishmaker

A quick Before and after


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13407756*
> Z, I know I cant do bigadv but what sort of PPD will I get from a stock 2600K?


25k-ish with HT I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13407759*
> I believe your 9800x2 is supported by the GPU2 client - don't quote me on this though. But you can fold on both cores - that much I do know


Aww... look who's trying to get back into the Folding groove.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Closing the gap to 1st, guys start folding for OCN if you haven't started yet because we will win this!!!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13407756*
> Z, I know I cant do bigadv but what sort of PPD will I get from a stock 2600K?


About 20k stock. I think.


----------



## Desert Rat

I might get a GTS 450 and a GTX 460 folding tomorrow. I have to move stuff around and cross my fingers that I dont trip the 15 amp breaker in the office.


----------



## Wishmaker

How many bigadv can 2 I7s running @ 3.8 GHz (29000-30000 PPD) can do during the CC so I can help out more?









I am at 80 % of the first one with both PCs.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13407795*
> About 20k stock. I think.


I'm getting anywhere from 20-30k it changes up constantly for me.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13407756*
> Z, I know I cant do bigadv but what sort of PPD will I get from a stock 2600K?


Why stock speeds? The stock cooler will take you to 4.0-4.1 and that will net you mid twenties and can do bigadv for high 30's.


----------



## MistaBernie

dangit Aqualoon, respond to my :swoon: from earlier!









Where you been? You've been missed! (granted, you may have been here all along and I may have just been off in Photography land...







)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Hows that Silver Arrow fit on the GD65?

I'm struggling to fit a Fenrir EVO on mine.


----------



## zodac

She was busy working; and since :swoon: isn't actually a smiley, it's hard to notice.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13407841*
> Why stock speeds? The stock cooler will take you to 4.0-4.1 and that will net you mid twenties and can do bigadv for high 30's.


It doesnt sit right and my BIOS settings are all over the place. Need to sort it out but not during the CC.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13407863*
> She was busy working; and since :swoon: isn't actually a smiley, it's hard to notice.


Your hats are hard to notice. Did I see you in the crowd at the Royal Wedding? I believe your hat was OCN Blue...

Fold for OCN mofos!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13407759*
> I believe your 9800x2 is supported by the GPU2 client - don't quote me on this though. But you can fold on both cores - that much I do know










I'm such a ***** probably because it's getting late








The 9800GX2 is at my friend, he needed for something
What I meant was for 7600gs that's all I got now


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13407879*
> Your hats are hard to notice. Did I see you in the crowd at the Royal Wedding? I believe your hat was OCN Blue...
> 
> Fold for OCN mofos!


Tara's hat? God, that was just absurd.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13407756*
> Z, I know I cant do bigadv but what sort of PPD will I get from a stock 2600K?


Why cant you do bigadv?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13407878*
> It doesnt sit right and my BIOS settings are all over the place. Need to sort it out but not during the CC.


Ah. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Lampen

Woot good to see we're still moving upward! Fold on OCNChimps!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

my cooler is shot. Doesnt fit on the board right. Temps reach 60'c at stock under load with a 100% fan.


----------



## superhead91

Anyone folding on a mac? I've got a macbook pro but it's just sitting at 0%...


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13407724*
> Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient in my PCs room was 39ºC when i arrived late this afternoon... Every fan was screaming


I will be folding on all rigs 7 computers during the evening and night, but during the day i'm down to the two main rigs along with 1 laptop.

Even though we have under 10c outside during the evening and nights, the day temps rise up to 25c, with that my comp room is around 32C during the day and that is with 3 rigs folding. Adding another 4 Rigs and all the comps will start overheating.


----------



## omega17

Umm, don't actually turn this into an actual discussion about actual hats









If anyone needed proof...


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13407945*
> Anyone folding on a mac? I've got a macbook pro but it's just sitting at 0%...


That sounds about right


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13407779*
> 
> Aww... look who's trying to get back into the Folding groove.


I hope this will get back,








It's at my friend he's saying something's wrong with it







but I hope when I'll get it back, I'd be able to fold on that beastie








(he says when playing game screen is kind of running...like railway tracks or smth. like that)


----------



## Aqualoon

Bernie! <3

And I totally missed the swoon, I'm sorry


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13407952*
> Umm, don't actually turn this into an actual discussion about actual hats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone needed proof...


Why not? I like hats, and so does Z! We use to totally like E-Shop together and giggle about cuuuuute hats!


----------



## Chewy

Iv'e got an 8800 gtx sitting here doing nothing how do i add it to my rig to fold??? do i need a monitor connected to it ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13407945*
> Anyone folding on a mac? I've got a macbook pro but it's just sitting at 0%...


PM ryahn; he's the only one I can think of who Folds on Macs here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13407952*
> Umm, don't actually turn this into an actual discussion about actual hats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone needed proof...


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13407983*
> Bernie! <3
> 
> And I totally missed the swoon, I'm sorry


Hahaha, it's ok -- I'm just pumped that you're back. You disappeared-ed like.. forevar ago. You've missed so much! Zodac cloned himself and we call that Lil'Chris. Mortimersnerd graduated and went on to be professional hardware pimp. eVGA agreed to rules changes that effectively crushed their chances of winning, but we kind of did too and now we're losing to _a bunch_ of rabid Canadians, but I'm ok with that. And that gets you all caught up on OCN!

Oh, and I'm getting married in 3 weeks.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13408000*
> Iv'e got an 8800 gtx sitting here doing nothing how do i add it to my rig to fold??? do i need a monitor connected to it ?


FOLD ON IT!!!!







I don't believe you need a monitor connected to it.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13408000*
> Iv'e got an 8800 gtx sitting here doing nothing how do i add it to my rig to fold??? do i need a monitor connected to it ?


Nope just put it in the second PCI-E slot, connect the power to it, and start folding.


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13407646*
> So I gotta turn aero off even if I fold on my I7s only?


Not a necessity at all, it's just a small change that's easy to live with that will help your output


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13408025*
> Hahaha, it's ok -- I'm just pumped that you're back. You disappeared-ed like.. forevar ago. You've missed so much! Zodac cloned himself and we call that Lil'Chris. Mortimersnerd graduated and went on to be professional hardware pimp. eVGA agreed to rules changes that effectively crushed their chances of winning, but we kind of did too and now we're losing to _a bunch_ of rabid Canadians, but I'm ok with that. And that gets you all caught up on OCN!
> 
> Oh, and I'm getting married in 3 weeks.


Hey, we're only temporarily losing.

Now, where's the wedding again?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13408000*
> Iv'e got an 8800 gtx sitting here doing nothing how do i add it to my rig to fold??? do i need a monitor connected to it ?


Nope, just plug it in a spare pcie x16 slot, plug power cables in, and your good to go. All you should need to do is then follow this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/578934-windows-7-multigpu-guide.html


----------



## Chewy

Ok great sticking it in now!


----------



## BountyHead

Just got my CPU client up and running for OCNChimpin been a while since ive been folding but now seems like a good time to start back up ^_^


----------



## zodac

An excellent time.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13408000*
> Iv'e got an 8800 gtx sitting here doing nothing how do i add it to my rig to fold??? do i need a monitor connected to it ?


No, you don't need for it to be connected to a monitor. All you have to make sure is that it's connected to a physical PCI-E X16 slot on your computer. 4x or higher PCI-E bandwidth will do, so you don't need to worry about that. [email protected] will let you choose what GPU you want to use in the Slots tab in Configure.


----------



## $ilent

how much does ppd increase from switching aero off?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13408044*
> Hey, we're only temporarily losing.
> 
> Now, where's the wedding again?


You get your invite after we take the lead.







Postage across the pond is 'spansive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13408049*
> Ok great sticking it in now!


So close to sigged... must...resist.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13408025*
> Hahaha, it's ok -- I'm just pumped that you're back. You disappeared-ed like.. forevar ago. You've missed so much! Zodac cloned himself and we call that Lil'Chris. Mortimersnerd graduated and went on to be professional hardware pimp. eVGA agreed to rules changes that effectively crushed their chances of winning, but we kind of did too and now we're losing to _a bunch_ of rabid Canadians, but I'm ok with that. And that gets you all caught up on OCN!
> 
> Oh, and I'm getting married in 3 weeks.


Woohoo! Grats on that Bernie!

Any offspring of Z is kinda scary to think about, but that just means that Lil'Chris is easy to get along with "I adore Paramore and I love hats" and I'm instantly a favorite









And WHOA WHOA now, when did multi GPU folding get so easy? I still have my GTS 250 with one of those DIY plugs and with special tags in the target and I remember that even then sometimes it would be difficult.


----------



## huhh

It's so hard to keep up with you guys in this thread lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408074*
> Any offspring of Z is kinda scary to think about, but that just means that Lil'Chris is easy to get along with "I adore Paramore and I love hats" and I'm instantly a favorite


He's not like that at all. You know he supports Boxxy!









*EDIT:* No you don't... you weren't here for the FFW.







Suffice it to say that Chris is evil and mean. And not evil and mean in a fun, endearing way like me.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13408097*
> it's so hard to keep up with you guys in this thread lol


+1


----------



## 5prout

@huhh: Yeah, I am having the same problem







!


----------



## MistaBernie

The harder you fold, the faster you type. True story!


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13408064*
> No, you don't need for it to be connected to a monitor. All you have to make sure is that it's connected to a physical PCI-E X16 slot on your computer. 4x or higher PCI-E bandwidth will do, so you don't need to worry about that. [email protected] will let you choose what GPU you want to use in the Slots tab in Configure.


Actually x1 bandwidth is enough for Folding and Physx.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13408105*
> He's not like that at all. You know he supports Boxxy!


What's a Boxxy?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408074*
> And WHOA WHOA now, when did multi GPU folding get so easy? I still have my GTS 250 with one of those DIY plugs and with special tags in the target and I remember that even then sometimes it would be difficult.


PURPLE LINK IN MY SIG!

*IT'S THERE FOR A REASON!







*


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13408097*
> It's so hard to keep up with you guys in this thread lol


Ain't seen nothin yet...wait til I am fully back - right now it's only a bit in the afternoons


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408119*
> What's a Boxxy?


Boxxy is an online celebrity







!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408119*
> What's a Boxxy?


Pure win.









(whatever you do, DONT find out. You can't unsee it. TRUST ME.)

Well.. just broke my F5 key, I'm done for a bit. Cyas!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408119*
> What's a Boxxy?


Nothing.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Remmber this is like a horse race you can start out fast but if you dont keep up the pace at the end you lose.


----------



## Lampen

So I see this is the new folder's lounge / official CC spam thread?


----------



## Eggy88

Ah, we're back to 2.95pts from 1'st again. Come on guys, get them rigs folding.


----------



## superhead91

Ok well folding is a go on my macbook.... now to recruit my friends ps3...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13408129*
> purple link in my sig!
> 
> *it's there for a reason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your sigs have always been a colorful wall of text, instead of actually reading and clicking them i just sit and stare.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408162*
> your sigs have always been a colorful wall of text, instead of actually reading and clicking them i just sit and stare.


lol


----------



## Lampen

Uh oh. Back up to 2.95! More folding clients needed stat!


----------



## zodac

Ok, we've had a 0.3pt setback, but we're still gained a whole point on them; remember 12 hours ago we were 4pts back and you were all getting worried.

Plenty of life in this contest yet.
 







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;13408146*
> Remmber this is like a horse race you can start out fast but if you dont keep up the pace at the end you lose.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13408151*
> So I see this is the new folder's lounge / official CC spam thread?


Gotta get new Folders somehow.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13408137*
> Nothing.


It's like Irish wresting between two guys in pudding isn't it?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408162*
> your sigs have always been a colorful wall of text, instead of actually reading and clicking them i just sit and stare.


I will need to amend this.

Not now though, obviously. I'm going to bed now.

Don't screw things up while I'm gone.


----------



## MistaBernie

Zodac and the rest are right. Dont get discouraged! Keep the faith, keep your machines pumping, and get ready to actually win this thing!

Zod, FYI I'm not submitting a screenshot. I already won a lifetime account and I want others to have a chance. _*Thank you to everyone who is making this amazing race and showing of care and community possible!*_


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13408177*
> I will need to amend this.
> 
> Not now though, obviously. I'm going to bed now.
> 
> Don't screw things up while I'm gone.


I didn't touch anything! It was Bernie!


----------



## gildadan

Hmm I need to get my other rig running so I can help get those last couple points.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13408184*
> Zod, FYI I'm not submitting a screenshot. I already won a lifetime account and I want others to have a chance.


lucky

wtb: lifetime account


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13408168*
> Ok, we've had a 0.3pt setback, but we're still gained a whole point on them; remember 12 hours ago we were 4pts back and you were all getting worried.
> 
> Plenty of life in this contest yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get new Folders somehow.


Well get to it then!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13408197*
> lucky
> 
> wtb: lifetime account


No account for you! Back I say! Back! It's mine!


----------



## SniperXX

Got my SMP client fixed on my sigrig. I am now cranking away on a bigadv. CPU PPD has doubled.


----------



## $ilent

Well, added my bros i5 750 and gtx 275...thats an extra 15,000 ppd at least.


----------



## Desert Rat

Got SMP client on my android phone...


----------



## Smykster

My 5870 is not getting a WU using gpu tracker V2 atm, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ali7up

If there a way to force an i7 to get bigadv. My 920 has been getting regular WU for 24 hours now.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13408097*
> It's so hard to keep up with you guys in this thread lol


For realz. I catch up on my other subscribed threads and come back here only to have to read about 100 more posts.


----------



## Aestylis

After work I will get a VM on my R210 going for SMP. Also throwing my htpc into the mix with its GT220.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13408279*
> If there a way to force an i7 to get bigadv. My 920 has been getting regular WU for 24 hours now.


nope, they are randomly assigned. once in a while you'll see your i7 getting regular SMP WUs...


----------



## BWG

Get it! Getting closer to 1st.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6;13408115*
> Actually x1 bandwidth is enough for Folding and Physx.


You'll lose some PPD, but sure. The reason why I recommended the higher bandwidth is because most of the time PCI-E 1x slots are not full length.


----------



## DevilGear44

Are the winners drawn at random for the prizes? Or are they for highest PPD and total points or something?


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13408279*
> If there a way to force an i7 to get bigadv. My 920 has been getting regular WU for 24 hours now.


You shouldn't need to, I think. The only real requirements for bigadv without a hack is 8 threads and that you can complete before the deadline.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13408307*
> Are the winners drawn at random for the prizes? Or are they for highest PPD and total points or something?


Drawn at random.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13408279*
> If there a way to force an i7 to get bigadv. My 920 has been getting regular WU for 24 hours now.


Aside from setting the bigadv flag, no.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13408319*
> You shouldn't need to, I think. The only real requirements for bigadv without a hack is 8 threads and that you can complete before the deadline.


Normally it gets a bigadv every time.

EDIT: Got it, reconfigured the client.cfg file and restarted the PC. Both i7 are folding bigadv now. GO OCN!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13408279*
> If there a way to force an i7 to get bigadv. My 920 has been getting regular WU for 24 hours now.


This has been happening a bit more frequently lately and I know some others have had an issue with it. Double check your flags and make sure you have

-smp -bigadv

in the target line. The only other thing you could do is try to delete the current SMP, but that usually won't do much if you're picking up regular SMP's. Just have to wait it out.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13408365*
> This has been happening a bit more frequently lately and I know some others have had an issue with it. Double check your flags and make sure you have
> 
> -smp -bigadv
> 
> in the target line. The only other thing you could do is try to delete the current SMP, but that usually won't do much if you're picking up regular SMP's. Just have to wait it out.


Turns out in the client.cfg file, the WU type was set to normal rather than big. Don't know how it changed back.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smykster;13408261*
> My 5870 is not getting a WU using gpu tracker V2 atm, is anyone else having this problem?


use this instead of V2 for your GPU http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/683706-windows-7-setting-up-gpu2-gpu3.html


----------



## Geemaa

double post whoops


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13408387*
> Turns out in the client.cfg file, the WU type was set to normal rather than big. Don't know how it changed back.


Ah good that you got it sorted at least! That'll give us a nice PPD boost


----------



## Geemaa

80% done for moar WUs


----------



## huhh

You know you're folding hard when i need to turn on my AC.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13408438*
> You know you're folding hard when i need to turn on my AC.


True, i can't even sit in my room. You can feel the heat as soon as you walk towards the room.


----------



## sbinh

Okiedokie .. like promise earlier .. here it is ..

















- 1 rig still crunchs current WU, will be done in few hours.
- 1 rig cannot connect via LAN for result (i7 950) but has screenshot with username & team.

Good luckkkkkkkkk *OCNChimpin*


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13408438*
> You know you're folding hard when i need to turn on my AC.


Indeed. My computer room windows have been open for the last 2 days to keep everything cool.









For once I'm actually happy Michigan is experiencing a cold spring.


----------



## Lampen

sbinh..... THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13408497*
> Indeed. My computer room windows have been open for the last 2 days to keep everything cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once I'm actually happy Michigan is experiencing a cold spring.


It's suppose to warm up this weekend....which sucks right now.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13408482*
> Okiedokie .. like promise earlier .. here it is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 rig still crunchs current WU, will be done in few hours.
> - 1 rig cannot connect via LAN for result (i7 950) but has screenshot with username & team.
> 
> Good luckkkkkkkkk *OCNChimpin*










Great job!


----------



## superhead91

Well the macbook is getting a whopping 413 PPD.... Hey every little bit helps right?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13408482*
> Okiedokie .. like promise earlier .. here it is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 rig still crunchs current WU, will be done in few hours.
> - 1 rig cannot connect via LAN for result (i7 950) but has screenshot with username & team.
> 
> Good luckkkkkkkkk *OCNChimpin*


----------



## matroska

Awesome sbinh! awesome work and PPD


----------



## Darkknight512

Was a little bored today, I made you guys an extrapolated graph based on the last 10 hours of this competition.

If I extrapolate a little farther, then CBC will over take us, looks like we will take first in about 30 hours though!


----------



## Decade

I see the standings haven't changed too much, at least the ones that matter, between work hours. Neat.

Hmm... I may need to install the stats app on my phone...


----------



## matroska

Nice statistic work









I'm optimistic though, that once we grab 1st, we won't let go


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13408623*
> Was a little bored today, I made you guys an extrapolated graph based on the last 10 hours of this competition.
> 
> If I extrapolate a little farther, then CBC will over take us, looks like we will take first in about 30 hours though!


EVGA has alot of reserve ppd if they were to switch it could be a problem, but I'm guessing most of those guys are looking for the free cheese EVGA hands out and they don't stay up to date with the folding happenings.


----------



## Darkknight512

We need to make a program that will automatically open all the folding at home .cfg files and change the name to OCNChimpin, it would be network controlled and when the Chimpin starts, the admin just presses a button and all the clients switch to OCNChimpin!

Anyways I'll try to keep up with the updates, I will probably post a new chart tomorrow morning.


----------



## BankaiKiller

looking good for us.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13408482*
> okiedokie .. Like promise earlier .. Here it is .. :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 rig still crunchs current wu, will be done in few hours.
> - 1 rig cannot connect via lan for result (i7 950) but has screenshot with username & team.
> 
> Good luckkkkkkkkk *ocnchimpin*


<3


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13408623*
> Was a little bored today, I made you guys an extrapolated graph based on the last 10 hours of this competition.
> 
> If I extrapolate a little farther, then CBC will over take us, looks like we will take first in about 30 hours though!


I'm curious how much things will jump around as the first round -bigadv work units come in over the next day or so.
I could be wrong, but I'm assuming that most of us folding -bigadv work units are doing so on systems that take 2 to 3 days to finish them.


----------



## sstnt

[email protected] it!







I finished that 2684, uploaded it, and downloaded...ANOTHER 2684! What the h...e..double hockey sticks is going on here! I've got a 980X at 4.2Ghz on Unbuntu...I can burn through 2685s and 6901s with ease, and get 65k ppd! Instead, 31k ppd under a 2684...I swear, if I get another one after this one is done, I'm taking the thing down and doing the water cooling conversion I was planning on! Jeez...


----------



## sbinh

Hey .. you might check your HFM and download new projects from Stanford .. It will show new score for 2684.. much higher than it is used to be


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13408798*
> [email protected] it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished that 2684, uploaded it, and downloaded...ANOTHER 2684! What the h...e..double hockey sticks is going on here! I've got a 980X at 4.2Ghz on Unbuntu...I can burn through 2685s and 6901s with ease, and get 65k ppd! Instead, 31k ppd under a 2684...I swear, if I get another one after this one is done, I'm taking the thing down and doing the water cooling conversion I was planning on! Jeez...


They were supposed to have changed that. Koven posted a thread about that earlier. Check the subforum it should still be on the front page.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13408798*
> [email protected] it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished that 2684, uploaded it, and downloaded...ANOTHER 2684! What the h...e..double hockey sticks is going on here! I've got a 980X at 4.2Ghz on Unbuntu...I can burn through 2685s and 6901s with ease, and get 65k ppd! Instead, 31k ppd under a 2684...I swear, if I get another one after this one is done, I'm taking the thing down and doing the water cooling conversion I was planning on! Jeez...


you should be getting more ppd w/ 2684's now.. they updated the units

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1008683-p2684-updated-more-ppd-now.html


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13408482*
> Okiedokie .. like promise earlier .. here it is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 rig still crunchs current WU, will be done in few hours.
> - 1 rig cannot connect via LAN for result (i7 950) but has screenshot with username & team.
> 
> Good luckkkkkkkkk *OCNChimpin*


You're a boss my friend.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13408693*
> We need to make a program that will automatically open all the folding at home .cfg files and change the name to OCNChimpin, it would be network controlled and when the Chimpin starts, the admin just presses a button and all the clients switch to OCNChimpin!
> 
> Anyways I'll try to keep up with the updates, I will probably post a new chart tomorrow morning.


Thats actually quite a good idea, might consider making it sometime..


----------



## nagle3092

Good to see we are still hanging in there, I'm also glad my 570 hasnt exploded yet.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13408830*
> you should be getting more ppd w/ 2684's now.. they updated the units
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1008683-p2684-updated-more-ppd-now.html


Ok, that's good news. But is there any way to track down how much I actually got for the one I uploaded a few hours ago since I was doing it for OCNChimpin?


----------



## Lampen

Boooo the website updated failed! I demand my update!


----------



## grillinman

**** I can't believe I missed the first day! ARGH! Darn life getting in the way...

Oh well, my sig rig is up and running now, should help a little.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13408947*
> Ok, that's good news. But is there any way to track down how much I actually got for the one I uploaded a few hours ago since I was doing it for OCNChimpin?


not unless you're using a unique passkey

in which case, you can look it up here

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13408947*
> Ok, that's good news. But is there any way to track down how much I actually got for the one I uploaded a few hours ago since I was doing it for OCNChimpin?


Only thing you could do is get the average TPF and plug it into a bonus calculator, assuming they updated the calcs that is.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13408966*
> not unless you're using a unique passkey
> 
> in which case, you can look it up here
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13408989*
> Only thing you could do is get the average TPF and plug it into a bonus calculator, assuming they updated the calcs that is.


Or, he could go onto HFM and hit ctrl + H, that shows the History for all work units, just set it to show all OCNChimpin units and add up the points


----------



## Freakn

Still over 300 active folders that haven't changed over to the CC user name, shame on them


----------



## p-saurus

My 5770 is pumping out 0x16 WUs. It's not much but it's the best I've got!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13409027*
> Still over 300 active folders that haven't changed over to the CC user name, shame on them


Not everyone visits the site on a daily or even weekly basis, some rigs probably have not been touched in forever and been folding 24/7.
PMs have been sent already not much we can do except hope they switch over.


----------



## Ocnewb

So i have quick question. Which client for windows should i run to fold on a 2500k and 2x 6950s for now?


----------



## Faster_is_better

300? isn't that a fairly large percentage of our active folding base?

Also are we trending up or staying about the same ppd wise? The points gap looked slightly closer from when I checked earlier.


----------



## Freakn

But atleast EVGA have over 2 as many that haven't switched over









And yeah I understand about the ones that haven't switched, just commenting

EDIT those 300 only make up 2m points approx compared to the 7+ mil with OCNChimpin


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13409113*
> So i have quick question. Which client for windows should i run to fold on a 2500k and 2x 6950s for now?


Client v7 using core 16 WUs (client-type = advanced). Those 6950s will suck 50% of your cpu, though, and still only give around 20k ppd.


----------



## Doogiehouser

How much points should I see out of a CPU 8955 WU? Also, this is my first start with folding since yesterday, will I see a big increase with -bigadv in PPD over SMP?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13409142*
> How much points should I see out of a CPU 8955 WU? Also, this is my first start with folding since yesterday, will I see a big increase with -bigadv in PPD over SMP?


How fast am that 2600k?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13409142*
> How much points should I see out of a CPU 8955 WU? Also, this is my first start with folding since yesterday, will I see a big increase with -bigadv in PPD over SMP?


Very much so. You'll see a rather large increase in PPD between a SMP and bigadv. Somewhere on the scale of 40%+.


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

Is anyone disappointed that they aren't gaining points?

side note: I got my gtx460 hitting 12,500ppd gglad to finally have an excuse to do some 24hours stress testing


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13409154*
> How fast am that 2600k?


Right now running at 4.8Ghz w/ HT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13409159*
> Very much so. You'll see a rather large increase in PPD between a SMP and bigadv. Somewhere on the scale of 40%+.


Okay great, thanks


----------



## LiLChris

This just got to my house, hopefully this will inspire you fools to fold more!









Adding this to the prize list....
Donated by Coopa88, dam Canadian bribing us with shiny stuff.









More pictures here.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

3,25 lagging now boys


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13408162*
> your sigs have always been a colorful wall of text, instead of actually reading and clicking them i just sit and stare.


I smiled to see you posting again Aqua, good to have you back


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13409192*
> Right now running at 4.8Ghz w/ HT


At 4.8 -bigadv will over double your ppd


----------



## just_nuke_em

So I just had a revelation... PPD = points per day?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13409206*
> This just got to my house, hopefully this will inspire you fools to fold more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding this to the prize list....
> Donated by Coopa88, dam Canadian bribing us with shiny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here.


Sexy, I love me some Lian Li's.


----------



## sbinh

Looks so gay ... lolz .... j/k


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;13409295*
> So I just had a revelation... PPD = points per day?


Yup, that is why your PPD varies with different projects, its saying you can make this many point in one day at this current rate.
Sitting at a very modest 14K ppd, will have the PC on 24/7 for this competition:kungfu:


----------



## nbmjhk6

Man... Wish I knew people that had decent comps


----------



## Gnomepatrol

I have a feeling this new scoring is going to keep people from competing next year.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol;13409402*
> I have a feeling this new scoring is going to keep people from competing next year.


Rules will probably change next year.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;13407512*
> Phazer, I have a 460 sitting here doing NOTHING that I'm trying to get to a Central Cali folder


Oh darn too bad I'm not in cali... how much is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13407658*
> Nice to see we're catching up, switching over to bigadv tonight to really lay some down ^^
> 
> And everyone loves Z, she's like the little sister that everyone wanted and who likes to wear strange yet adorable hats.


I haven't thought much about a little sister too busy dealing with my big one to think about it. But Z is cool.

I'm desperate for a GPU for desktop...
Your input would be appreciated I need to get folding on my desktop with a gpu lmao.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13407658*
> Nice to see we're catching up, switching over to bigadv tonight to really lay some down ^^
> 
> And everyone loves Z, she's like the little sister that everyone wanted and who likes to wear strange yet adorable hats.


Aqua!!!


----------



## csm725

2.79 pts off first


----------



## aznofazns

I think what we really need is for all the 2600K/X6/970/980x/990x people to switch to bigadv if they're currently only running SMP. It would make a huge difference.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13409443*
> 2.79 pts off first


2.97







. Need more folders


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13409489*
> 2.97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Need more folders


We need some -bigadv to drop i have a feeling sometime tonight we are going to have a lot of them drop for us.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13409489*
> 2.97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Need more folders


We need moar!! moar!! moar!!! moar!!!!


----------



## csm725

Whoops. 2.97


----------



## Davidsen

Are -bigadvs only able to be run on 6cores? Or is it possible to run them on quads?


----------



## MR_Plow

Does anyone know what kind increase a mild OC on my 480 would bring?
I'm sitting here with my card at stock but I can't OC it too far as my GPU is already at 78C.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;13409478*
> I think what we really need is for all the 2600K/X6/970/980x/990x people to switch to bigadv if they're currently only running SMP. It would make a huge difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13409581*
> Are -bigadvs only able to be run on 6cores? Or is it possible to run them on quads?


quad core intels so no I don't think you can do it on your phenom without insane core-speeds and that might not even work even then you'd need a vm to fool it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13409591*
> Does anyone know what kind increase a mild OC on my 480 would bring?
> I'm sitting here with my card at stock but I can't OC it too far as my GPU is already at 78C.


no idea...

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008773-gtx-460-budget.html#post13409168
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1005480-gpu-folding-linux-4.html#post13400137
still looking...


----------



## Chewy

I dropped the 8800 gtx in with the 480 and







the whole rig sounds like a jet engine, i don't think i can keep the temps in check, rig is pulling 540w according to my meter i must be on the psu's limits thats screaming too


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13409581*
> Are -bigadvs only able to be run on 6cores? Or is it possible to run them on quads?


a 2500k clocked at 4.5GHz can do it in linux, VM or not, and with a script fooling the client. Your Phenom probably can't finish the WU's on time...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13409591*
> Does anyone know what kind increase a mild OC on my 480 would bring?
> I'm sitting here with my card at stock but I can't OC it too far as my GPU is already at 78C.


Is that on auto or with a custom fan profile? If its auto go into Afterburner and make a custom profile to keep it cooler. You can typically squeeze and extra 10-15% out of a card with a decent OC.


----------



## gooface

if credit says unknown is there a problem?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13409591*
> Does anyone know what kind increase a mild OC on my 480 would bring?
> I'm sitting here with my card at stock but I can't OC it too far as my GPU is already at 78C.


Around 13.5k ppd


----------



## phazer11

Oh yeah the evga (at least) auto fan speed sucks harry chimp nuts... maybe 30% usage max lol.

Hey zodac can you like freeze the folding team (not TC) rankings so some people don't try to use this as an opportunity to outpace people in the ranks just a thought in case there are any... to try to get more folders.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface;13409684*
> if credit says unknown is there a problem?


Nah that just means the client hasn't figured it out yet. Give it a couple minutes and it'll sort it out.


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13409665*
> Is that on auto or with a custom fan profile? If its auto go into Afterburner and make a custom profile to keep it cooler. You can typically squeeze and extra 10-15% out of a card with a decent OC.


Unfortunately that's with fans at 100% :/ not sure if I got a crappy card or if my case is just a little too hot at the moment.
Chances are with the time it would take to get that small OC that I can afford (with temps as they are) I'm probably better off just folding on it and powering through, right?


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13409656*
> a 2500k clocked at 4.5GHz can do it in linux, VM or not, and with a script fooling the client. Your Phenom probably can't finish the WU's on time...


Im using a Athlon II X4 620, @3445MHz, but i suppose it wouldn't be able to finish on time either?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13409713*
> Unfortunately that's with fans at 100% :/ not sure if I got a crappy card or if my case is just a little too hot at the moment.
> Chances are with the time it would take to get that small OC that I can afford (with temps as they are) I'm probably better off just folding on it and powering through, right?


When in doubt fold!


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13409723*
> Im using a Athlon II X4 620, @3445MHz, but i suppose it wouldn't be able to finish on time either?


Not for bigadv, no









X6 need to be clocked at 3.8GHz at the least to be successful...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13409713*
> Unfortunately that's with fans at 100% :/ not sure if I got a crappy card or if my case is just a little too hot at the moment.
> Chances are with the time it would take to get that small OC that I can afford (with temps as they are) I'm probably better off just folding on it and powering through, right?


Well the Fermi's run hot, but that seems rather warm. What are your ambients and how well ventilated is your case?

I've got 3 470's sandwiched together at a 15C ambient with 90% fan speed and the cards are at 81/75/67.

But yeah just power through! Those cards can take a beating and its got a lifetime warranty!


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13409711*
> Nah that just means the client hasn't figured it out yet. Give it a couple minutes and it'll sort it out.


i have 3 systems up:

system #1: Radeon 5870 Base credit: 1835, estimated PPD:8218
system #2: Geforce GTS 250 Base credit: Unknown estimated PPD:unknown
system #3: Geforce GT 335 Base credit: Unknown estimated PPD: unknown

but they all are moving up in percents, just no info on the 2 other systems.


----------



## phazer11

You mean 3 cards or 3 systems? If systems what are the cpu's doing? It's great either way though.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13409783*
> You mean 3 cards or 3 systems? If systems what are the cpu's doing? It's great either way though.


3 systems, the cpus are sorta crap in them (E6700, U7300, opteron 170) dont know if its even worth running on them.


----------



## phazer11

All fermi folders make sure not to use advmethods on your card I hear it lessens PPD if I'm wrong... well wrong number

lol.


----------



## Doogiehouser

This is from my cpu just starting a bigadv 8955 WU -

[23:03:53] Project: 6900 (Run 39, Clone 14, Gen 44)
[23:03:53]
[23:03:53] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[23:03:53] Entering M.D.
[23:03:59] Mapping NT from 8 to 8
[23:04:01] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
[23:37:11] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)

I'm currently running my [email protected] with my 580. With it taking about ~33min to reach 1/100 it will take ~55 hours for it to complete.


----------



## allikat

Given the gale of hot air coming out of my rig, I shut mine down last night, and only fired it up again after work...
I've dropped the GPUs to 90% usage max and the CPU to folding on 3 cores out of 4. My rig is still usable with the client running, and heat is much more in check. I'm going to see about letting it run all night and hope the changes in the GPU fan speeds as the WUs drop doesn't wake me up.

These 460s have no mosfet cooling on them at all, so they're at stock clocks. Doesn't look like I dropped more than 2k ppd from my potential earnings, but I'll get a LOT more done now I'm not scared of expensive bangs or melty melty GPUs.


----------



## phazer11

that's no bigadv 8955 WU thats a 6900 WU.
And I need advice or a bump here still...
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008773-gtx-460-budget.html#post13409433
gotta get desktop a gpu for CC.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Ok, how can I tell if my points are going to OCNchimpin?


----------



## phazer11

what does your client say?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13409806*
> This is from my cpu just starting a bigadv 8955 WU -
> 
> [23:03:53] Project: 6900 (Run 39, Clone 14, Gen 44)
> [23:03:53]
> [23:03:53] Assembly optimizations on if available.
> [23:03:53] Entering M.D.
> [23:03:59] Mapping NT from 8 to 8
> [23:04:01] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
> [23:37:11] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
> 
> I'm currently running my [email protected] with my 580. With it taking about ~33min to reach 1/100 it will take ~55 hours for it to complete.


Sounds about right.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13409848*
> Ok, how can I tell if my points are going to OCNchimpin?


So long as you've entered the name and team in correctly you're all good. Just triple check before you hit go.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm using the V6 client. HFM is still reporting points to my OCN folding name, not OCNchimpin.


----------



## BWG

16 WU's


----------



## phazer11

At this point... What's the best folding GPU for under $125 at compusa or newegg. Compusa is preffered I might be able to get it locally.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008773-best-folding-gpu-under-125-gtx.html#post13409168


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13409953*
> At this point... What's the best folding GPU for under $125 at compusa or newegg. Compusa is preffered I might be able to get it locally.
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008773-best-folding-gpu-under-125-gtx.html#post13409168


GTS 450 is the best atm

Edit: I am basing this off of price w/o refunds.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13409922*
> I'm using the V6 client. HFM is still reporting points to my OCN folding name, not OCNchimpin.


And you set it up like in the first post? Also what do your HFM settings look like does it go by client or by the preferences that you can setup I never paid attention since I've always used phazer11 no switching involved?


----------



## andrewq2

Ugh i cannot stabilize my second GPU's oc for CC. With both of them working i get around 30k ppd


----------



## BWG

X4 B55 4.4 is pulling 10.8k PPD. Gonna ask in here. Can it or can it not do bigadv?


----------



## phazer11

No

And there are some GTX 460's in my pricerange at CompUSA atm so I was asking which was the best for folding I guess 450's are allowable I just need a different brand too many issues with these 450 EVGA cards and I've never heard of galaxy...


----------



## xd_1771

My 4Ghz x6 pulls up to 15k on SMP workloads


----------



## BWG

Wait, I get it now. 250,000/23,600 PPD = 10.5 days.?

XD hit 1k rep!


----------



## phazer11

what? where are you getting your numbers? that doesn't even make sense


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


No

And there are some GTX 460's in my pricerange at CompUSA atm so I was asking which was the best for folding I guess 450's are allowable I just need a different brand too many issues with these 450 EVGA cards and I've never heard of galaxy...


Whats wrong with your EVGA 450?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im working on my 2nd bigadv now heres what im getting from computers at my house. And another 8-12k from my friends q6600 and 8800gt.


----------



## Lampen

2.88 from first! We need more folders for a point surge!


----------



## BWG

I am a first timer.

Is it my SMP+GPU 23.6K PPD or just my 10.6K for my SMP?

Is bigadv 250,000 points?


----------



## csm725

2.88 pts, we'll make it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13410088*
> I am a first timer.
> 
> Is it my SMP+GPU 23.6K PPD or just my 10.6K for my SMP?
> 
> Is bigadv 250,000 points?


It should say your ppd for each things separate. bigadv is just another method of folding, ppd depends on what cpu + clockspeed you have. I think it is possible to get around 50k+ ppd with bigadv


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13410082*
> 2.88 from first! We need more folders for a point surge!


Gonna fire up my laptop in that case.

Although it only has i3 Core 370M and Geforce 310M


----------



## huhh

First time folding so im using FAH GPU tracker v2, i hear about bigadv...How would i set that up, if i could even do it on my x6?


----------



## BWG

Well, yeah. SMP 10.6K PPD and GPU 13K PPD = 23.6K together


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Whats wrong with your EVGA 450?


Well... it's dead for one. I've gone through 4 or 5 (my friend says it was actually 6 because I returned 2 to the store) I lost track. Name what hasn't gone wrong with them and you'll have a shorter list.
I'd had fans lose blades for no reason (while off even), fry overheat, the first one was doa, the second died because I had an Ultra 650W PSU which fried it and everything else I'm assuming it was the PSU though I'm game to blame EVGA for the RMA's that's good too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


It should say your ppd for each things separate. bigadv is just another method of folding, ppd depends on what cpu + clockspeed you have. I think it is possible to get around 50k+ ppd with bigadv


More with 2600k 60k+ I believe


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Well... it's dead for one. I've gone through 4 or 5 I lost track. Name what hasn't gone wrong with them and you'll have a shorter list.


Jeez, did you abuse em? haha I have mine OC'd a bit and its been running 24/7 since I got it, I don't see any reason for it to fail...


----------



## jcharlesr75

Im trying to figure out why my smp client is only showing 1526 ppd, seems kinda light to me


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13410169*
> Jeez, did you abuse em? haha I have mine OC'd a bit and its been running 24/7 since I got it, I don't see any reason for it to fail...


Updated it my friend informed me of some I overlooked lmao.
But no seriously I think EVGA is going downhill.
Nope no abuse heck I even take 10 minutes to make sure I'm delicate with the installation and I leave it at stock.


----------



## Zackcy

Yes computer is back up! Time to do some folding!


----------



## reflex99

is it just me, or is the maxpc website down.

probably took all of their webservers offline, and put them to fold since they are loosing so bad


----------



## Davidsen

If you mean this: Loads fine for me


----------



## Dorianime

I've been stuck at 99% for a while


----------



## Lampen

mandatory bump!


----------



## Darkknight512

I'm not going to repost my graphs quite yet but it looks like OCN has no threats at the moment, we should be able to take down the beavers but its going to take longer the beavers trend line went up a bit more then ours. FOLD FASTAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## phazer11

Bumping is mandatory?


----------



## Davidsen

I has a question.

Which one would fold faster? a PhIIX2 550 @3999MHz or AthIIX4 620 @3445MHz?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


I has a question.

Which one would fold faster? a PhIIX2 550 @3999MHz or AthIIX4 620 @3445MHz?


I think the Athlon would for faster because of the extra 2 cores, but the Phenom is clocked 1/6 faster and has probably does more per clock. Hmmmm...


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


I has a question.

Which one would fold faster? a PhIIX2 550 @3999MHz or AthIIX4 620 @3445MHz?


PhIIX2 550 @3999MHz


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13410443*
> I has a question.
> 
> Which one would fold faster? a PhIIX2 550 @3999MHz or AthIIX4 620 @3445MHz?


Would typically say phenom. but PPD wise the athalon x 4 at 3.4GHz would be better. Folding like more cores allot


----------



## Iris

EVGA is kind a bit mad. But I like it. It seems we are only keeping pace atm... we need moar folders!!!


----------



## LiLChris

A new mod is joining us.









I hope everyone is behaving to make a good first impression. >.<


----------



## Citra

Needs more BUMP!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Bumping is mandatory?


For this it is yes. Need to get another couple hundred people in on this so we win.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


A new mod is joining us.









I hope everyone is behaving to make a good first impression. >.<


Ok who are you and where is the real Chris...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


A new mod is joining us.









I hope everyone is behaving to make a good first impression. >.<


Ha as if we behave in the [email protected] subforum.


----------



## Davidsen

I feel like raising voltage in 5750 and clock it to 1GHz, but increases risk of crashing.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Ha as if we behave in the [email protected] subforum.










Who could it be though?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


A new mod is joining us.









I hope everyone is behaving to make a good first impression. >.<


A new mod? From OCN or a spy Mod from other forum?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


For this it is yes. Need to get another couple hundred people in on this so we win.










And where are these people going to poof in from?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It is taking us around 5 hours to catch up in chimp points They where at 11.92 at noon and we just now reached 11.79 at 5pm.

If you look even to yesterday on the graph it typically takes us roughly 5 hours to get to where they are at any given time. Even though they appear to slow down at times the also speed up. We need to recruite alot more people if we are going to win. I know people say its still early but there trend is still kicking our asses.


----------



## alwang17

Yay. Wake up and see we've pulled ahead of TPU. Also the fact that EVGA is still a large way behind is good news.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol;13410592*
> Who could it be though?


It's me!


----------



## Darkknight512

According to my calculations our trend is doing pretty good, we should take first in about 10-15 hours, but we still need to ramp up PPD to stay ahead.

Trend update


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13410573*
> For this it is yes. Need to get another couple hundred people in on this so we win.


So can any1 tell me how to quit a certain WU that wont go through? or help me?

It's been stuck at 99% for 15 minutes!


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13410613*
> According to my calculations our trend is doing pretty good, we should take first in about 10-15 hours, but we still need to ramp up PPD to stay ahead.


That's assuming the beavers don't ramp production up more right?


----------



## ocaddikt

My asus gts450 has joined the cause, just finalizing an overclock for it. sitting at 950mhz core right now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


According to my calculations our trend is doing pretty good, we should take first in about 10-15 hours, but we still need to ramp up PPD to stay ahead.


Not to be rude my friend but your wrong their trend fluctuates but they have spurts of increase as where we stay the same. We may pass them but alot longer then 10-15 hours. We need more PPD flat out.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocaddikt*


My asus gts450 has joined the cause, just finalizing an overclock for it. sitting at 950mhz core right now.


That 1055t is worth at least 10k that folding too?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Ok who are you and where is the real Chris...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Ha as if we behave in the [email protected] subforum.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


Who could it be though?


Its already official and announced.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


A new mod is joining us.









I hope everyone is behaving to make a good first impression. >.<












I sense a kick in my future then...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


So can any1 tell me how to quit a certain WU that wont go through? or help me?

It's been stuck at 99% for 15 minutes!


What client version are you using and what are you folding on?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


So can any1 tell me how to quit a certain WU that wont go through? or help me?

It's been stuck at 99% for 15 minutes!


What folding program are you using?
Edit ...Ninja-ed...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Congrats pioneerisloud!! He will make a good mod!!


----------



## intelfan

Can anyone tell me how to set up smp on my quad(no vt)? Thanks. How much estimated ppd?


----------



## ocaddikt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13410642*
> That 1055t is worth at least 10k that folding too?


10-12k if i cant keep the temps down, I can run it at night when its cooler and i can open my window for fresh air. its 97f outside right now


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13410662*
> What client version are you using and what are you folding on?


7.1.24

My sig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13410666*
> What folding program are you using?
> Edit ...Ninja-ed...


[email protected] client control?

EDIT: Fail on my part









I guess i just needed to wait it out?

I wish my CPU was better for folding lol 10 hours ETA


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13410633*
> Not to be rude my friend but your wrong their trend fluctuates but they have spurts of increase as where we stay the same. We may pass them but alot longer then 10-15 hours. We need more PPD flat out.


You may be correct, but I think the reason why their trend jumps is because they require less points per chimp point and the times the WU's comes in is really affecting their line while ours stays pretty even because we need a very high amount of points per chimp point.

If my trend lines if you exclude the first few hours then OCN comes out ahead (we took a bit longer before we got our production up).


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Can anyone tell me how to set up smp on my quad(no vt)? Thanks. How much estimated ppd?


Easiest thing to do (for me at least) is download this:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...racker-v2.html


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


You may be correct, but I think the reason why their trend jumps is because they require less points per chimp point and the times the WU's comes in is really affecting their line while ours stays pretty even because we need a very high amount of points per chimp point.

If my trend lines if you exclude the first few hours then OCN comes out ahead (we took a bit longer before we got our production up).


Right on. Ya it makes sense what you are saying, that is just all the more reason to get more PPD. I dont understand for the life of me why some OCN folders wont participate.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


Easiest thing to do (for me at least) is download this:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...racker-v2.html


Isn't it just a monitor? I need the basics to get my CPU to fold.


----------



## ocaddikt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Isn't it just a monitor? I need the basics to get my CPU to fold.


thats what you need it will download the client and get you started


----------



## phazer11

They need help setting it up and the PPD info.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

a solid 3.5 points ahead of us....


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13410755*
> Right on. Ya it makes sense what you are saying, that is just all the more reason to get more PPD. I dont understand for the life of me why some OCN folders wont participate.


It seems our production really ramped up in the last 10 hours, If I base my calculations on the last 15 hours then it will tell me we take first in 62 hours, however if I base it on 10 the last 10 hours, we take first in 42 hours.

However everyone is making an effort to ramp up production so we need to as well, though we seem to be doing a good job ramping up production so far.

Edit: Fixed some calculation mistakes


----------



## intelfan

I know I need a client, just not sure which one. A link would be helpful. Sorry to sound so dumb but I haven't folded on a CPU in two years.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


It seems our production really ramped up in the last 10 hours, If I base my calculations on the last 15 hours then it will tell me we take first in 47 hours, however if I base it on 10 the last 10 hours, we take first in 14 hours.

However everyone is making an effort to ramp up production so we need to as well, though we seem to be doing a good job ramping up production so far.


Ya, also take into the consideration that alot of folders on OCN drop off when they go to bed they do not fold 24/7. If those happen to be our heavy hitters on regular smp or gpu then the gap gets larger. They are a small team so having the bigadv guys on their team hurts us when some of our people go to bed. The advantage this year seems to really be on small teams.

No doubt if we had more people folding than what we had for the "5 months" then we would be dead in the water right now.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13410877*
> Ya, also take into the consideration that alot of folders on OCN drop off when they go to bed they do not fold 24/7. If those happen to be our heavy hitters on regular smp or gpu then the gap gets larger. They are a small team so having the bigadv guys on their team hurts us when some of our people go to bed. The advantage this year seems to really be on small teams.
> 
> No doubt if we had more people folding than what we had for the "5 months" then we would be dead in the water right now.


We might not have to take into account too much on non 24/7 folders, the number should even out because night is different around the globe, causing the numbers to even out more. Though we still do have to take it into account because we probably have more members in NA.


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan;13410767*
> Isn't it just a monitor? I need the basics to get my CPU to fold.


No, just download the tracker and it will download the client. It does almost all the work for you


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


We might not have to take into account too much on non 24/7 folders, the number should even out because night is different around the globe, causing the numbers to even out more. Though we still do have to take it into account because we probably have more members in NA.


Yup, I think we can both agree we need more POWER!! lol

Hopefully more people will jump over and start crunching.


----------



## Millentree10

OK I am a complete n00b to folding. I want to fold for OCN (I am now with my CPU) but FAH gives me this error for my HD 6870


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13410964*
> Yup, I think we can both agree we need more POWER!! lol
> 
> Hopefully more people will jump over and start crunching.


Power is always good, the new update that I just put on my trend does not give good news though, its back up to 60 hours to overtake. Which proves your point


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan;13410847*
> I know I need a client, just not sure which one. A link would be helpful. Sorry to sound so dumb but I haven't folded on a CPU in two years.


Here is a link...http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993932-official-2011-chimp-challenge-thread-2-a.html#post13175707


----------



## BankaiKiller

Rally up the troops, we need more support!


----------



## Millentree10

er fail image link,










there.
any help ?


----------



## Dissentience

Agh, must've bumped my network cable out of my SMP rig before I left the house... had been trying to get a WU for the last few hours


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13411026*
> er fail image link,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there.
> any help ?


Try the v7 client, you need it for your ATI card anyway.!!


----------



## Darkknight512

I just looked at the ExtremeOverclocking list for our user last 24 Hour output, it appears we only have about 340 folders not switched to OCNChimpin yet, everyone else is already at 0 for the last 24 hour output.

Beavers appear to have about 34 users still not switched, so by the looks of it, we are not actually threatened by the beavers but EVGA that can explode at any time (800 folders not yet switched).


----------



## falconkaji

We've got a nice lead on the 3rd place folks now.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13411053*
> Try the v7 client, you need it for your ATI card anyway.!!


Ah, silly me!


----------



## drew630

I have dropped 3 spots since I starting folding for the CC... Why are people still folding under their names??

I hate to inform them but I will pass them right back once CC is over. Don't get use to the higher ranking people...


----------



## Dissentience

Agh I really wanna try to tighten my RAM timings

but must fold moar


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13411088*
> Ah, silly me!


Also remember that ATI cards use a whole core of your CPU, so if you're folding SMP as well, fold on three cores and save one for the GPU!


----------



## wierdo124

Am i the only one that doesn't understand how to win this year?


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

It's impossible to keep up with this thread, lol.


----------



## frizo

My rig still struggles with the SMP folding. It's been working on this 6992 project forever and its PPD is still a fairly lousy 5,400 or so. I'm hoping it'll improve once the 6900 project is over as it's apparently a PPD killer, but it's still frustrating.

The good news is these N580GTX Lightnings are cruising along without any problem at all.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Also remember that ATI cards use a whole core of your CPU, so if you're folding SMP as well, fold on three cores and save one for the GPU!


The client says the number of threads used should be a multiple of 2.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


The client says the number of threads used should be a multiple of 2.










I think you'll be fine if you use three. That's what I'm doing on my sig rig, which is similar to yours.


----------



## Yumyums

Folding on gtx 470, and 2 8800 gt's I borrowed.

May do smp but I don't think that'll net many points.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


It's impossible to keep up with this thread, lol.


No its not...but it doesn't leave time for much else


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, also take into the consideration that alot of folders on OCN drop off when they go to bed they do not fold 24/7. If those happen to be our heavy hitters on regular smp or gpu then the gap gets larger. They are a small team so having the bigadv guys on their team hurts us when some of our people go to bed. The advantage this year seems to really be on small teams.

No doubt if we had more people folding than what we had for the "5 months" then we would be dead in the water right now.


I completely agree the whole i5's being able to do bigadv's (I noticed many more in march than anything else) helped alot too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I just looked at the ExtremeOverclocking list for our user last 24 Hour output, it appears we only have about 340 folders not switched to OCNChimpin yet, everyone else is already at 0 for the last 24 hour output.

Beavers appear to have about 34 users still not switched, so by the looks of it, we are not actually threatened by the beavers but EVGA that can explode at any time (800 folders not yet switched).


That many EVGA folders...
Still that's about 1/3 or more of our folders...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Also remember that ATI cards use a whole core of your CPU, so if you're folding SMP as well, fold on three cores and save one for the GPU!


I knew I hated Ati cards using one cpu core is ludicrous.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frizo*


My rig still struggles with the SMP folding. It's been working on this 6992 project forever and its PPD is still a fairly lousy 5,400 or so. I'm hoping it'll improve once the 6900 project is over as it's apparently a PPD killer, but it's still frustrating.

The good news is these N580GTX Lightnings are cruising along without any problem at all.


You should try to fix your OC I'm serious... Spend 30 minutes adding vcore or tightening timings it should help at least some anyways.If you have another rig you could try runnings those gfx cards in you stabilize your OC that should help keep the PPD lost lower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


Folding on gtx 470, and 2 8800 gt's I borrowed.

May do smp but I don't think that'll net many points.


Go! Go! Go! Go!


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;13411176*
> My rig still struggles with the SMP folding. It's been working on this 6992 project forever and its PPD is still a fairly lousy 5,400 or so. I'm hoping it'll improve once the 6900 project is over as it's apparently a PPD killer, but it's still frustrating.
> 
> The good news is these N580GTX Lightnings are cruising along without any problem at all.


I think you should be doing better. Either that or a 6992 is significantly different compared to a 6900. Sig rig is pulling over 31K PPD on a 6900 right now.


----------



## phazer11

look at my last post on the last page I think it's their OC.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13411477*
> look at my last post on the last page I think it's their OC.


Yeah I don't have an answer as to why, just providing some info


----------



## alwang17

Wait. Do only ATi gpu's use a whole core on your cpu?


----------



## mike44njdevils

Guys (and gals....and Z), I know we're feeling down...I know it looks like HWC might have this in the bag...we have EIGHT AND A HALF *DAYS* left. We felt that last year was a lost cause...then we actually started closing the gap...this year, I say we just keep the pressure on, keep fighting the good fight, and dangit keep recruiting.


----------



## phazer11

Well I've heard that your OC can be folding stable at a given OC but if the vcore isn't right you may not see the benefits of the OC.

What brand is that 460 mike?


----------



## Kevdog

If you look at the "points per update" tab, it looks to me like were about due for another big spurt .....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I am now folding for OCNChimpin.


----------



## sbinh

Okie ... i'm officially "all in" for OCNChimpin (of course including i7 950 -- see previous post)









2 bigadv will be dropped soon


----------



## UnexplodedCow

So far I just have the hex and 6970 going. I should be adding the quad and 5850 soon. Every little bit helps, eh?


----------



## phazer11

cool glad you got it working
@sbinh you're amazing!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Okie ... i'm officially "all in" for OCNChimpin (of course including i7 950 -- see previous post)










2 bigadv will be dropped soon




















































: wheee:


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I am now folding for OCNChimpin.


----------



## alchemik

It seems as if my bigadv will drop mid day Sunday, as long as nothing happens to my comp till then. Should be worth 85k, but then again v7 isn't very accurate and my TPF as slowly been going down so might be worth more.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'm turning around 100k. then again maybe not. I have no idea what these machines are actually producing


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I am now folding for OCNChimpin.


What took you so long!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Right, someone want to guide me through SMP on my rig?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


What took you so long!










You know the reason why Chris.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I am now folding for OCNChimpin.


Aye Aye ...Captain...


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Right, someone want to guide me through SMP on my rig?


Oc to 4ghz+ and do bidadv







you've got a 2600k









http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html


----------



## Tunapiano

Beavers_Gone_Bananas is really pulling away with 1st place


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Beavers_Gone_Bananas is really pulling away with 1st place










Yea its a shame, I still want to pass EVGA's total points and get OCN to double its usual points in a day.


----------



## xxxitrxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


er fail image link,










there.
any help ?


I had that issue too. I went to "Setup" then "Configure" then "Enable GPU3 > GPU3 client" and "Force GPU Selection > ATI R800". As I am running a 5970 I am not sure what will happen with your 6870 though. Try anyways and see if it works.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


Oc to 4ghz+ and do bidadv







you've got a 2600k









http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html


Cooler struggles to keep this thing steady at stock speeds. Unless someone can throw a better cooler my way then its SMP only I'm afraid.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Cooler struggles to keep this thing steady at stock speeds. Unless someone can throw a better cooler my way then its SMP only I'm afraid.


I have a spare, but I don't think I could throw it that far


----------



## KOBALT

60K, chugging along


----------



## Tunapiano

Where is a list of -bigadv WU's, i just switched to -bigadv since i already fold 24/7, just need to make sure it worked.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Would it even be worth it for me to fold on my AMD Athlon II X2 5200+? How many PPD would it get? It's stock and cannot be overclocked.. its in a old HP.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxxitrxxx*


I had that issue too. I went to "Setup" then "Configure" then "Enable GPU3 > GPU3 client" and "Force GPU Selection > ATI R800". As I am running a 5970 I am not sure what will happen with your 6870 though. Try anyways and see if it works.


No!









Use v7 if you have an ATI 5xxx/6xxx. (guide)
I still think your better off doing smp/bigadv without the GPU.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxxitrxxx*


I had that issue too. Go to "Setup" then "Configure" then "Enable GPU3 > GPU3 client" and "Force GPU Selection". See if that works with your 6870.


I've already upgraded to the v7 client, which is working fine


















I sacrificed friday night gaming for this..


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


I've already upgraded to the v7 client, which is working fine


















I sacrificed friday night gaming for this..










Good I was about to PM you to and yell at you when I saw his quote.


----------



## alchemik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


I've already upgraded to the v7 client, which is working fine


















I sacrificed friday night gaming for this..










8 hours for 310 points? lol I'm pretty sure my macbook pro does better then that


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Good I was about to PM you to and yell at you when I saw his quote.










haha I may be a noob but i learn quick









also,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*

I still think your better off doing smp/bigadv without the GPU.


bigadv?


----------



## Tunapiano

Chris!!!!

I switched to -bigadv, not sure how much more ppd that is over -smp for my OC'd 2600k but the more the better for us in the CC, need to know if WU 2686 is a -bigadv WU.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Would it even be worth it for me to fold on my AMD Athlon II X2 5200+? How many PPD would it get? It's stock and cannot be overclocked.. its in a old HP.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


My GF's Athlon II x2 250 @ 3ghz was doing a little over 2K before I installed a 5850 to just run GPU...so a bit less than that I'd reckon.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


8 hours for 310 points? lol I'm pretty sure my macbook pro does better then that


v7 doesn't calculate bonus points.








They have to use this - http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


haha I may be a noob but i learn quick









also,

bigadv?


bigadv is for 8 core/thread CPUs, but i5 2500k & x6 can do it with a linux trick.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Chris!!!!

I switched to -bigadv, not sure how much more ppd that is over -smp for my OC'd 2600k but the more the better for us in the CC, need to know if WU 2686 is a -bigadv WU.


It gives you almost double!








What is HFM reporting?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


8 hours for 310 points? lol I'm pretty sure my macbook pro does better then that


I'm not going to pretend like I know what that number means-

My CPU is as in my sig rig, PhII 965 x4 @ 4GHz. I'm going to assume that technically should be doing better than a macbook pro..

someone please educate me!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


8 hours for 310 points? lol I'm pretty sure my macbook pro does better then that


Thats not including Bonuses

Edit: Ninja Chris wins again...lol


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Beavers_Gone_Bananas is really pulling away with 1st place










Don't forget that this is a marathon not a sprint. The true test will be keeping up the pace for the full 10 days.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


v7 doesn't calculate bonus points.








They have to use this - http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

bigadv is for 8 core/thread CPUs, but i5 2500k & x6 can do it with a linux trick.









It gives you almost double!








What is HFM reporting?


----------



## alchemik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13411985*
> Thats not including Bonuses
> 
> Edit: Ninja Chris wins again...lol


There are bonuses on ati / amd cards?


----------



## csm725

Damn. We are down 3.8 points


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;13411999*
> *snip*


I cant calculate 0% since no TPF.








When it gets 1-2% use this - http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik;13412007*
> There are bonuses on ati / amd cards?


GPUs do not give bonuses only SMP/Bigadv.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik;13412007*
> There are bonuses on ati / amd cards?


Take a closer look at the SS- 310 credit was on SMP

filled out that calculator

bonus - 1190.27
total - 1500.27
ppd - 3904.33


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13411978*
> v7 doesn't calculate bonus points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to use this - http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php
> 
> bigadv is for 8 core/thread CPUs, but i5 2500k & x6 can do it with a linux trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives you almost double!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is HFM reporting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13412017*
> I cant calculate 0% since no TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it gets 1-2% use this - http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php
> 
> GPUs do not give bonuses only SMP/Bigadv.


ok thanks, i may have to do it tomorrow, that first 1% is taking alot longer.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;13412084*
> ok thanks, i may have to do it tomorrow, that first 1% is taking alot longer.


Should take around 35mins per % (TPF) so just report back when you get to it.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13411829*
> Cooler struggles to keep this thing steady at stock speeds. Unless someone can throw a better cooler my way then its SMP only I'm afraid.


The 920 at stock clocks can complete bigadv in time for bonus points, enough to make it worthwhile. I'm certain a 2600k can too.


----------



## Demented

OK, my little dedicated folder - *For Mom (And Syrillian!)* in sig, has been chugging straight since the beginning of the CC. (30+ hours!







) It's only a [email protected] and a stock speed evga 9800GT single slot. I ran it with the v7 client, but am hearing that an older client may be better?

Even though my folding rig isn't much, I want to make sure I'm getting the best I can for the CC! I can't give any exact figures, as I'm not at home right now, which brings me to another question:

What can I use that it simple, easy to use, and free to remotely access my folding rig while I'm at work? I'm not familiar with Remote Desktop, but I'm a fast learner if someone could point me in the right direction!


----------



## alchemik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13412053*
> Take a closer look at the SS- 310 credit was on SMP
> 
> filled out that calculator
> 
> bonus - 1190.27
> total - 1500.27
> ppd - 3904.33


Oh wow how did I miss that... My bad, thought the cpu was highlighted


----------



## BankaiKiller

Is this decent?


----------



## cryfreedom66

contributing my gtx 480sli/ 17-920 @4.0ghz to the cause.

any way to limit cpu usage? with both my 480s running at 99% and all my i7 cores running high as well my ac unit is struggling to blow air haha


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


Oh wow how did I miss that... My bad, thought the cpu was highlighted


ha no worries mate


----------



## cryfreedom66

another question...im new to folding. Which components would contribute better on there own? Dual gtx480s or an overclocked i7 using all cores?

and by "contribute better" i mean run faster calculations.


----------



## phazer11

depends how high is the i7 OC'ed and is it folding bigadv units or not?


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

What would you estimate the PPD to be for my sig rig without bigadv? GPU+CPU


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


The 920 at stock clocks can complete bigadv in time for bonus points, enough to make it worthwhile. I'm certain a 2600k can too.


Anyone else confirm this? I have been doing SMP the whole time but if I can get better scores on my stock 920 doing biadv I think I will try it.


----------



## Awaz

well...my laptop only made it to 19% in over 24 hours. When I first started the client, I put -bigadv like a noob. I wonder if I got a bigadv unit. Any way to confirm that?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Beavers_Gone_Bananas is really pulling away with 1st place











Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Would it even be worth it for me to fold on my AMD Athlon II X2 5200+? How many PPD would it get? It's stock and cannot be overclocked.. its in a old HP.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Sure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


What would you estimate the PPD to be for my sig rig without bigadv? GPU+CPU


Your cpu should be around 30k+ PPD (don't quote me on that lol)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wheezo*


Anyone else confirm this? I have been doing SMP the whole time but if I can get better scores on my stock 920 doing biadv I think I will try it.


I can't confirm it but who knows...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


What would you estimate the PPD to be for my sig rig without bigadv? GPU+CPU


About 35K PPD.


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


depends how high is the i7 OC'ed and is it folding bigadv units or not?


im @ 4.0ghz. Im not folding bigadv units atm. Do these larger WU require more processing power or just take longer?


----------



## dave12

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504334

I dunno what the hell that is but it wasn't me. I only have 2 fermi cards and I just checked them both, been folding OCNChimpin since 4 pm est 05/04.


----------



## cryfreedom66

im just trying to figure out the best way to balance the work load across all my components as running both my gtx 480s at 99% and all my i7 cores on high load is causing my lights to dim from time to time haha...not kidding...


----------



## jcharlesr75

Now if they could ony com up with a fah app for my phone, lol. Hate to waste 1ghz worth of points...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


im just trying to figure out the best way to balance the work load across all my components as running both my gtx 480s at 99% and all my i7 cores on high load is causing my lights to dim from time to time haha...not kidding...


Don't be an apple hole. Shut your lights off.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Alright just set up another 12k+

MAX POWAH OVER HERE.


----------



## BWG

fold fold fold


----------



## ocaddikt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


im @ 4.0ghz. Im not folding bigadv units atm. Do these larger WU require more processing power or just take longer?


both, it takes alot of processing power to finish them by the deadline, and they take longer. but by doing that the result is a lot more points per day


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Don't be an apple hole. Shut your lights off.










i just turned my ac window unit off so the power wouldnt fluctuate anymore. I live in Florida so I am now sweating in the name of science.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


i just turned my ac window unit off so the power wouldnt fluctuate anymore. I live in Florida so I am now sweating in the name of science.


 Just be sure to keep an eye on your hardware temps


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocaddikt*


both, it takes alot of processing power to finish them by the deadline, and they take longer. but by doing that the result is a lot more points per day


so in your opinion would I make a greater contribution running a bigadv WU full tilt on my i7 (in which case I would have to disable my GPU folding) or by running standard WU on all three components?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


i just turned my ac window unit off so the power wouldnt fluctuate anymore. I live in Florida so I am now sweating in the name of science.


My comment was jocular.







You have an APU?


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Just be sure to keep an eye on your hardware temps










my gpus and cpu are all around 75c.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


so in your opinion would I make a greater contribution running a bigadv WU full tilt on my i7 (in which case I would have to disable my GPU folding) or by running standard WU on all three components?


Max PPD would come from -smp 7 -bigadv and the two gpu's. Using process lasso to lock the cpu client to seven threads and putting everything else on one thread of your hottest core.


----------



## Dissentience

Was down for about an hour dealing with a finicky overclock. I may have experienced a bit of degradation on my 2600k, or my 5 GHz OC was just unstable to begin with. Weird, it wanted 1.47v for 5GHz (supposedly) stable. but I now have it stabilized at 4.9GHz with 1.42v.
Anyway, back online now


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Max PPD would come from -smp 7 -bigadv and the two gpu's. Using process lasso to lock the cpu client to seven threads and putting everything else on one thread of your hottest core.


hmm alright then. My concern is that my PSU is **** haha...I use a supplimentary drive bay psu to power one of my 480s but if all my components hit full load my pc will lock up and BSOD so I just need to watch the usage. Will your suggestion cause full load on all components?


----------



## Millentree10

so, is there any particular reason my gpu doesnt show points


----------



## SmasherBasher

This stupid i7-950 hasn't done better than 2k ppd for most of the day. What's the problem here??


----------



## LiLChris

Is it going to finish before the first deadline?








Scroll to the right of HFM and compare the finish time to the deadline time.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


hmm alright then. My concern is that my PSU is **** haha...I use a supplimentary drive bay psu to power one of my 480s but if all my components hit full load my pc will lock up and BSOD so I just need to watch the usage. Will your suggestion cause full load on all components?


Yes it will.

You could do that with one gpu if necessary.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Late to the party but have my CPU up and running at least for now. Still trying to get my 460 going should have that up by tomorrow.

Time to put this i5 to work for the next few days!


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Should take around 35mins per % (TPF) so just report back when you get to it.


----------



## alwang17

Dang. My GPU's running a bit hot. My CPU is fine, fluctuating between 69-72C, but my GPU will go anywhere from 70-83C, stays around 78C most of the time. I can only hope that's it's because it's afternoon right now.


----------



## cryfreedom66

last question. I have my desktop and laptop both running FAH with OCNChimpin under client config. How do the points I earn go towards my individual team ranking if they arent being attributed to my FAH username....how does it keep track?


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13412716*
> Dang. My GPU's running a bit hot. My CPU is fine, fluctuating between 69-72C, but my GPU will go anywhere from 70-83C, stays around 78C most of the time. I can only hope that's it's because it's afternoon right now.


I guess I should be happy with my cpu fluctuating from 58-61c lol.

Your GPU might be hot but at least it is giving off heat for a good cause not like something silly like gaming.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


im @ 4.0ghz. Im not folding bigadv units atm. Do these larger WU require more processing power or just take longer?


both although you can probaly do bigadv on your OC now

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


so in your opinion would I make a greater contribution running a bigadv WU full tilt on my i7 (in which case I would have to disable my GPU folding) or by running standard WU on all three components?


Not necessarily,try turning off the lights, make sure the ceiling fan (if you have one is circulating the air good) turn the gpu use down to 75% and then leave the room monitor the temps with a netbook or something if you can and read a book or something lol.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*












Am I even getting points for GPU??


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


This stupid i7-950 hasn't done better than 2k ppd for most of the day. What's the problem here??










I am guessing you are running -smp 8 and 2 GPU's if you are going to run the 2 GPU's set it to -smp 7 or -smp 6 that should drop the frame times on the 6900.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


last question. I have my desktop and laptop both running FAH with OCNChimpin under client config. How do the points I earn go towards my individual team ranking if they arent being attributed to my FAH username....how does it keep track?


They don't. We are all under one name for the CC. Then go back to our regular folding when we win.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus*


I guess I should be happy with my cpu fluctuating from 58-61c lol.

Your GPU might be hot but at least it is giving off heat for a good cause not like something silly like gaming.










Haha true. Well Shanghai's heating up, been 26-32C outside, and the humidity isn't helping. I haven't turned on the AC yet though.


----------



## junsunn

Do you have to fold under the name of OCNChimpin?
Because whats with the "SIGN UP HERE!" link on the first post?


----------



## drew630

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junsunn*


Do you have to fold under the name of OCNChimpin?
Because whats with the "SIGN UP HERE!" link on the first post?


The "Sign Up Here" is so we know you folded under the OCNChimpin id during the competition and, thus, making you eligible for the prize drawings with a included screen shot.


----------



## Millentree10

hm restarted the core process and now its working on 16 rather than 11, and showing credit. Unfortunately.. that means it started over


----------



## junsunn

Oh okay... Thank you. =]


----------



## cc_brandon

Am I missing something or are there still a lot of people folding under their normal names









*Points Today*
OCNChimpin: 10,377,834
OCN Total: 15,178,780


----------



## cryfreedom66

ah ok so how do you become a ranked team member and get sig badge, achievements for folding million points ect


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


ah ok so how do you become a ranked team member and get sig badge, achievements for folding million points ect


You fold the other 355 days of the year.


----------



## drew630

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junsunn*


Oh okay... Thank you. =]


Forgot to mention, you also have to include the screen shot.


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


ah ok so how do you become a ranked team member and get sig badge, achievements for folding million points ect


Signup for a postbit (thread is in the stickies I believe). You need to have 50k points before you can get it though. Wait until after the CC though







The sig badges get added when you hit the needed # of points (1 mil, etc.).


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


You fold the other 355 days of the year.


this is great i really wish i knew about this sooner. im gonna fold my ass off.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


this is great i really wish i knew about this sooner. im gonna fold my ass off.


it will become an addiction, but a fun and productive one :-D


----------



## httuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


this is great i really wish i knew about this sooner. im gonna fold my ass off.


I've been folding my ass off ever since yesterday afternoon_ and now I feel like I've finally put my hardware to use_ but then again in the back of my mind I am also thinking about my electric bill LOL_

MY PC is now a tiny heater ...


----------



## Freakn

Thats gotta be a ppd record for OCN, 15.1mil


----------



## LiLChris

Updated the OP check it out!








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...cord-15-a.html


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *httuner*


I've been folding my ass off ever since yesterday afternoon_ and now I feel like I've finally put my hardware to use_ but then again in the back of my mind I am also thinking about my electric bill LOL_

MY PC is now a tiny heater ...


dude your not kidding, ive got my pc, dual monitors, ps3, 360, led tv, ac window unit, lights, fans, laptop, wifeys laptop all running off of a 15amp bedroom breaker im about to burn the house down...


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66*


dude your not kidding, ive got my pc, dual monitors, ps3, 360, led tv, ac window unit, lights, fans, laptop, wifeys laptop all running off of a 15amp bedroom breaker im about to burn the house down...


Just keep a Fire Extinguisher handy....


----------



## Strat79

Forgot about the CC till tonight.







Put my SR-2, with newly added second e5650, to good use! Don't normally fold on it due to my crazy high electric bills. Should add a hefty bump to our ppd. Go team!


----------



## dave12

Or get a power strip with a 8 foot cord and try and distribute some of the load. My boxes are spread around the apartment.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strat79*


forgot about the cc till tonight.







put my sr-2, with newly added second e5650, to good use! Don't normally fold on it due to my crazy high electric bills. Should add a hefty bump to our ppd. Go team!


AWESOME...........:d


----------



## ounderfla69

I just had heart surgery a week ago monday, I had a device to close a hole between two chambers. I started running a fever this monday and it put me back into the hospital and pretty out of it until tonight, luckily it looks likes a viral infection and not a bacterial infection. Needless to say I dont have access to my machine its blocked by the hospital and this is first time I have even gotten online. I will get switched over when I get home.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


I just had heart surgery a week ago monday, I had a device to close a hole between two chambers. I started running a fever this monday and it put me back into the hospital and pretty out of it until tonight, luckily it looks likes a viral infection and not a bacterial infection. Needless to say I dont have access to my machine its blocked by the hospital and this is first time I have even gotten online. I will get switched over when I get home.


Ouch man, I hope it all works out and you get better real soon


----------



## Intangible

We are gunna beat evga in total points tooooo!!! Moar points.


----------



## sugiik

@ounderfla69
get well soon...
______________________________________

lol my electric billss !!, guess just can help with 2-6hours max fold/day...


----------



## Millentree10

well now I have a folding addiction to offset my OC'ing addiction


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok even though I got a 2500k rig and a phenom x 6 rig folding for the CC I dont feel its enough. So Im OC'd to 4.7GHz now from my normal of 4.2 and now I have decided to go through the tutorial to set up -bigadv on my main rig. Hopefull it all goes well and we get a nice PPD bump.

I heard that using wine is no longer needed is that true?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ok even though I got a 2500k rig and a phenom x 6 rig folding for the CC I dont feel its enough. So Im OC'd to 4.7GHz now from my normal of 4.2 and now I have decided to go through the tutorial to set up -bigadv on my main rig. Hopefull it all goes well and we get a nice PPD bump.

I heard that using wine is no longer needed is that true?


On the 2500k? That has to be in native as far as I understand.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


On the 2500k? That has to be in native as far as I understand.


Dave I envy you at that voltage









As far as it goes ill just follow the guide as it states. Wish me luck Im hopeing to see a nice ppd INCREASE. Also, good call on the AMD gpu's turns out after they settled for ahwile my tpf went up to 6 min with two GPUs. Stupid non-amd optimized folding!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Dave I envy you at that voltage









As far as it goes ill just follow the guide as it states. Wish me luck Im hopeing to see a nice ppd INCREASE. Also, good call on the AMD gpu's turns out after they settled for ahwile my tpf went up to 6 min with two GPUs. Stupid non-amd optimized folding!


The voltage is more the 12 power phases on the Asus board then the chip, but if you are going to do -bigadv on a 4 or 6 core wine doesn't come into play. Just native linux and the commands to report 8 cores detected.


----------



## Stef42

Difference is 3,78 now. We can beat them


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


The voltage is more the 12 power phases on the Asus board then the chip, but if you are going to do -bigadv on a 4 or 6 core wine doesn't come into play. Just native linux and the commands to report 8 cores detected.


Ya, I would be getting lower voltage if I had a better board.

I will be doing it in VM so maybe you don't need wine like you use to. One question though about -bigadv

If a 2500k typically scores 18k a day, and the -bigadv scores around 30-40k a day but takes 1.5 to 2 days to complete how is that worth it? I just thought of that.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, I would be getting lower voltage if I had a better board.

I will be doing it in VM so maybe you don't need wine like you use to. One question though about -bigadv

If a 2500k typically scores 18k a day, and the -bigadv scores around 30-40k a day but takes 1.5 to 2 days to complete how is that worth it? I just thought of that.


Check your maths dude


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, I would be getting lower voltage if I had a better board.

I will be doing it in VM so maybe you don't need wine like you use to. One question though about -bigadv

If a 2500k typically scores 18k a day, and the -bigadv scores around 30-40k a day but takes 1.5 to 2 days to complete how is that worth it? I just thought of that.


It'll take about 56 hours to finish and give about 70k'ish points. SMP wu's take about 5 hours and give 4000ish. It's more points, but not as dramatic as with an 8 core.

edit- and if something goes wrong you can lose 2 days worth of points.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torquejunky*


Check your maths dude










Thanks for the help...you are a awesome contributor.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junsunn*


Do you have to fold under the name of OCNChimpin?
Because whats with the "SIGN UP HERE!" link on the first post?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, I would be getting lower voltage if I had a better board.

I will be doing it in VM so maybe you don't need wine like you use to. One question though about -bigadv

If a 2500k typically scores 18k a day, and the -bigadv scores around 30-40k a day but takes 1.5 to 2 days to complete how is that worth it? I just thought of that.


Because the unit is like 80k points to complete and that's a 12k PPD boost. In my case my OC gets ~23-26k PPD on SMP but ~36-38k(40k if I get a good unit) PPD in bigadv


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


It'll take about 56 hours to finish and give about 70k'ish points. SMP wu's take about 5 hours and give 4000ish. It's more points, but not as dramatic as with an 8 core.

edit- and if something goes wrong you can lose 2 days worth of points.










Ok now im not so sure.

If I mess something up or if something goes wrong otherwise I could lose that much ehh? Not sure if its worth the risk now.


----------



## Kevdog

zodac must be wiped out she is usually on by now.....?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*









Ok now im not so sure.

If I mess something up or if something goes wrong otherwise I could lose that much ehh? Not sure if its worth the risk now.


Phazer's numbers are spot on. Chop off the difference between your OC's and it would be 10k a day more. Only thing is the potential drawbacks.


----------



## phazer11

someone mind checking my gfx card thread plz?
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008...l#post13409168

have you stress tested your OC with Prime 95 Blend? If it goes for 2-3 hours it's usually bigadv stable from my experience. Besides if the OC isn't enough vcore etc just increase the vcore and then start folding again repeat as necessary.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


someone mind checking my gfx card thread plz?
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008...l#post13409168

have you stress tested your OC with Prime 95 Blend? If it goes for 2-3 hours it's usually bigadv stable from my experience. Besides if the OC isn't enough vcore etc just increase the vcore and then start folding again repeat as necessary.


Checking the thread for what?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


someone mind checking my gfx card thread plz?
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008...l#post13409168

have you stress tested your OC with Prime 95 Blend? If it goes for 2-3 hours it's usually bigadv stable from my experience. Besides if the OC isn't enough vcore etc just increase the vcore and then start folding again repeat as necessary.


I know my OC is stable for now. I would not mind prime for maybe a hour or two. But its not definite and I would never run it for 12 hours like some threads suggest. I have had prime fail my OC before but it never BSOD on anything else. I think its to unreliable and to hard on CPU's

I have until my WU's finish to make the decision. Will have to think hard.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Checking the thread for what?


Post internet is being weird tonight had to be sure I didn't miss anything. I'm waiting for some recommendations on the cards at bestbuy as I may be able t ger employee pricing there.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Post internet is being weird tonight had to be sure I didn't miss anything. I'm waiting for some recommendations on the cards at bestbuy as I may be able t ger employee pricing there.


Last post was by you 35 minutes ago. SE's get 10-11k a day and run at 69c in a well ventilated case. At least, mine do at 850MHz.

edit-axel responded when I was typing.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


zodac must be wiped out she is usually on by now.....?


Z is gone. I took care of the alien, it appears peanut butter is exceptionally effective in disabling its life support system.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Z is gone. I took care of the alien, it appears peanut butter is exceptionally effective in disabling its life support system.


Seriously, did its comp burn down or something?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Z is gone. I took care of the alien, it appears peanut butter is exceptionally effective in disabling its life support system.


Lies. One cannot kill Glorious Leader.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Seriously, did its comp burn down or something?


I torched the place. That's likely.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Lies. One cannot kill Glorious Leader.


I was afraid of that. I noticed a few schematics of the mothership, it seems they have a cloning station.

There may be a million Z's for all I know. I must hunt them.


----------



## chriskaz

Comp crashed









Atleast I found a new way of testing stability, my GF.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


I was afraid of that. I noticed a few schematics of the mothership, it seems they have a cloning station.

There may be a million Z's for all I know. I must hunt them.


By the looks of things zodac is cloning folders not zodacs. Which is odd. If I was a guy that lorded over a legion of fat guys, I would be cloning Hayden Panterararias's.


----------



## UNOE

Got them both working, Temps look good too. Hope we win.



I created my on pass code how can I monitor what all me rigs are doing. All my rigs are on the my own pass code ? where can I look that info up.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


By the looks of things zodac is cloning folders not zodacs. Which is odd. If I was a guy that lorded over a legion of fat guys, I would be cloning Hayden Panterararias's.


Fascinating. What use are folders without hardware though? They'd just be random people.


----------



## zodac

What the hell?! I leave for a few hours and you give the advantage back to HWC?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


By the looks of things zodac is cloning folders not zodacs. Which is odd. If I was a guy that lorded over a legion of fat guys, I would be cloning Hayden Panterararias's.


Word.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What the hell?! I leave for a few hours and you give the advantage back to HWC?










And theres the z we all love...to hate.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Fascinating. What use are folders without hardware though? They'd just be random people.


They would be irregular people. What manner of AppleHOLE has three PC's belching fire into his house to maintain a ambient temp of 85f with the patio door open and it's 48f outside to win a make believe contest with no reward?


----------



## Erick Silver

Anyone have an account at 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/index.php?
They are not involved in the CC are they? If nott and someone has an account they should go in to recruit. Registration is closed otherwise I would.


----------



## Erick Silver

WHY AREN'T THESE PEOPLE BEING PUNISHED?? WHIP THEM! GET THEM FOLDING FOR OCNChimpin!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## RaBidRaBit

*3,999,758,637*

OCN is about to hit 4 billion points.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Anyone have an account at 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/index.php?
They are not involved in the CC are they? If nott and someone has an account they should go in to recruit. Registration is closed otherwise I would.


Why are registrations closed?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


WHY AREN'T THESE PEOPLE BEING PUNISHED?? WHIP THEM! GET THEM FOLDING FOR OCNChimpin!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


That ounderfly69 guy said he had heart surgery, or some business, and can't switch.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Why are registrations closed?


I have no idea. But they have some people that can pull big numbers. and sure would help us out if we could get them to switch to us for a bit.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


That ounderfly69 guy said he had heart surgery, or some business, and can't switch.


He/she is exempt.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What the hell?! I leave for a few hours and you give the advantage back to HWC?










I'mma quote this since not enough people saw it.









Go around the forum and find more pople to Fold.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'mma quote this since not enough people saw it.









Go around the forum and find more pople to Fold.










Sorry z not enough people seem to care other than the people who are already folding. I have been trying.









Also HWC have had the advantage the whole time...


----------



## just_nuke_em

So I just got my x6 trying to fold a bigadv in ubuntu. The wu has 10000000 step, so I assume it a bigadv?

Also, can someone refer me to the hfm guide for a vanilla installation of ubuntu 10.10? I can't tell the difference between the different guides.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I have no idea. But they have some people that can pull big numbers. and sure would help us out if we could get them to switch to us for a bit.


Found it. They were having a spammer problem. Closed till they get it sorted out.


----------



## justarealguy

Update incoming. Let's see some numbers OCN







.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


So I just got my x6 trying to fold a bigadv in ubuntu. The wu has 10000000 step, so I assume it a bigadv?

Also, can someone refer me to the hfm guide for a vanilla installation of ubuntu 10.10? I can't tell the difference between the different guides.



It''s not this?

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...untu-10-a.html


----------



## Dorianime

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!









Since i was trying to keep track of the PPD i was pulling i used the client for the last 3 hours.. it wasnt under Chimpin






















seriously


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Found it. They were having a spammer problem. Closed till they get it sorted out.


Ah. Anyway for someone in charge here to contact someone in charge there to get them to fold for us a bit? offer anyone who folds for them like a 6 month OCN Membership or something like that...I dunno...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Sorry z not enough people seem to care other than the people who are already folding. I have been trying.









Also HWC have had the advantage the whole time...


HWC's advantage is nothing we can't overcome; as I've said plenty, we've got a long way to go, and have shown we're able to close the gap. We just need a bit more PPD to get there faster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Update incoming. Let's see some numbers OCN







.


Another 0.2 closer.









Leaving to go do a Maths exam now; *don't* lose more points!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Their lead is increasing still. WTH??? This year we have a chance to take it and we are getting beat by HWC??

COme on OCN lets do this, we need this whole site to cometogether and get into overdrive or we gonna lose!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Totally missed this got my PS3 folding away and about to fire up my 580 and 2600K!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Ah. Anyway for someone in charge here to contact someone in charge there to get them to fold for us a bit? offer anyone who folds for them like a 6 month OCN Membership or something like that...I dunno...


Not gonna happen. If a Folder from another team wishes to come Fold here, or a member wants to go invite them, that's fair enough, but we (Chris and I) won't be doing it.


----------



## dave12

I find it hard to believe people that live in something called Ka-Chunk LeeHamKnee do maths.


----------



## Erick Silver

I offered a suggestion already. we need people to get into the other teams that are not folding for OCN and see if they would be willing to help us out.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


HWC's advantage is nothing we can't overcome; as I've said plenty, we've got a long way to go, and have shown we're able to close the gap. We just need a bit more PPD to get there faster.

Another 0.2 closer.









Leaving to go do a Maths exam now; *don't* lose more points!










GL with your exam









I wonder if those Sony "Hackers" can use their servers for folding


----------



## Izvire

Started folding on my sig rig, it's not much but it's the best I can do atm.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Started folding on my sig rig, it's not much but it's the best I can do atm.










Your box is plenty. Especially the GPU. Thanks for the hand.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


It''s not this?

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...untu-10-a.html


And this one http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...g-hfm-net.html. Which one? THe one you posted talks about other programs that are installed, but I've only added wine, so I'm not sure if it applies to me.


----------



## huhh

I've been using PCMonitor for my iphone today while i was out partying. Folding crashed my CPU twice and i was able to restart from the club without any problems. Works great.

Tomorrow i'm going to get my other two rigs folding. a X4 and X2 and 2xGTS250's.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Started folding on my sig rig, it's not much but it's the best I can do atm.










Thanks for joining up.


----------



## Hawk777th

Should I change my username on my PS3 too OCN Chimpin aswell?


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Should I change my username on my PS3 too OCN Chimpin aswell?


YES!!! get that ps3 folding for us!!!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


And this one http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...g-hfm-net.html. Which one? THe one you posted talks about other programs that are installed, but I've only added wine, so I'm not sure if it applies to me.


The one I posted was for a standard 10.10 install. I don't know enough about running -bigadv on the 4-6 cores to be much help past that.


----------



## Willhemmens

Anyone know what happened at 8pm? The stats show no teams making any points.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I just started folding again after my computer took a dump and windows BSOD every time it started...


----------



## Hawk777th

Would I change it under Donar name on PS3? Also I dont think that PS3 will allow the passwords will it?


----------



## sugiik

im getting some members from local forummmmmmm


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I just started folding again after my computer took a dump and windows BSOD every time it started...


Doesn't run when you reset the CMOS?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Would I change it under Donar name on PS3? Also I dont think that PS3 will allow the passwords will it?


All you need is the Name and Team Number.


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugiik*


im getting some members from local forummmmmmm


Yay









Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Doesn't run when you reset the CMOS?

All you need is the Name and Team Number.


Ya but on the PS3 it says donor name? Is that the same?


----------



## chriskaz

I think so


----------



## Hawk777th

Ok 2600K 580 Lightning and PS3 folding away lets win this thing!


----------



## gildadan

Grr tried to get a couple more graphics cards folding away but my battery backup screams NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Guess a surge protector is going to have to do for the competition.


----------



## Eggy88

I'm off to work now, then out to party so i will turn on an additional 2 rigs (Q9650's + GTX 460) for the next 24 Hours. Should give another 40,000PPD on top off the existing 68.000PPD, open all the windows and turn off the lights and prey to the gods (zodac and Chris) that it does not overheat.

I will also post a notification on a large Norwegian board. To try and get some more folders. Should be quite a lot of guys folding ATM, due to the cold evening/night temps here.

I'm Off now, keep e'm folding guys, i will be expecting less then 1pts away from 1'st by the time i come home.


----------



## allikat

Looking at the stats, with HWC needing so few points for each CP, then each time one of their bigadv rigs drops they get a bump which pushes us behind, but we're pulling them back between bigadvs.
It's like a sprinter trying to run a marathon, we'll catch them.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


*Looking at the stats*, with HWC needing so few points for each CP, then each time one of their bigadv rigs drops they get a bump which pushes us behind, but we're pulling them back between bigadvs.
It's like a sprinter trying to run a marathon, we'll catch them.


Where?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Looking at the stats, with HWC needing so few points for each CP, then each time one of their bigadv rigs drops they get a bump which pushes us behind, but we're pulling them back between bigadvs.
It's like a sprinter trying to run a marathon, we'll catch them.


It's problematic, but it's making this interesting. If we can recruit another 500-750k ppd we should be good. Last year, it was full steam fail from update one so I count this as a victory, already.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Where?


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## chriskaz

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

I can't wait for our next round of bigadv, we got a lot more people folding since the start.


----------



## Hawk777th

Whats the difference between SMP and CPU?


----------



## allikat

There's 3 different graphs on the live chat link in the OP.

Example of my thinking:
HWC needs 250,000 for a CP, we need 1.1 million.
HWC is running on average below 1CP per day, plus bigadvs, we're running way above that. But each bigadv is a lot of points, so every time one drops for HWC it's a real big bump upwards for them. They only have a few bigadv folders, so one drops about every 6 hours or so for them.
We have lots of bigadv, but we need much more to get each chimp point. It's really only their bigadv bumps on the line that's stopping us from overtaking them.

@hawk:
CPU is the older single core client, SMP is for multi-cores. You should be running SMP with the -bigadv flag set if it's on folding 24/7 (or nearly so), or SMP without if it's doing other stuff as well.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13414298*
> Whats the difference between SMP and CPU?


cpu=1 core
smp=2+ cores


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13414217*
> Grr tried to get a couple more graphics cards folding away but my battery backup screams NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Guess a surge protector is going to have to do for the competition.


Hahah that same thing happened to me.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13414335*
> Hahah that same thing happened to me.


I hope you realize that is only ok as long as you don't talk back to it.


----------



## Wishmaker

It seems that we are losing some ground







. We need more folders


----------



## TFL Replica

OCN needs more firepower. Spread the word in your own way.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13414423*
> I hope you realize that is only ok as long as you don't talk back to it.


lol. No need to talk back to it, I took it out back and took care of it office space style. Failed me once and will never fail me again!


----------



## gamerguuy

@guys:
I signed up two time and now my name appears twice in the chimp challange sheet.What should i do?


----------



## Eaglake

hope to get my 9800GX2 back today


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerguuy;13414466*
> @guys:
> I signed up two time and now my name appears twice in the chimp challange sheet.What should i do?


Fold Fold and again fold








but if seriously pm zodac


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerguuy;13414466*
> @guys:
> I signed up two time and now my name appears twice in the chimp challange sheet.What should i do?


Z or C will fix it for you, don't worry.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamerguuy*


@guys:
I signed up two time and now my name appears twice in the chimp challange sheet.What should i do?


Hope no one notices and enjoy the doubled odds of winning a million prizes.


----------



## Velathawen

I only got one 6901 so far, the rest have been A3 WU, wth >_>!


----------



## Hawk777th

Does my usage look right for 7 cores active?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...703093820.png/


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Does my usage look right for 7 cores active?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...703093820.png/


I have no idea. Open task manager.

Rather, no it doesn't.


----------



## gamerguuy

I've sent him a message.Lets see what happens...thank you for your help btw..


----------



## compuman145

Ok,

I'm happy just as long as we beat EVGA! My machine is sitting at home folding away quite happily. That's going to be 24 hours of solid folding









Winner.

Comps

P.S I'm scared of my power bill... :-(


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compuman145*


Ok,

I'm happy just as long as we beat EVGA! My machine is sitting at home folding away quite happily. That's going to be 24 hours of solid folding









Winner.

Comps

P.S I'm scared of my power bill... :-(


We already beat EVGA by my mind. We are engaged as a community, they have a small community trying to get a few thousand guys folding for ten bucks a month to help and they can't get it done.


----------



## xxxitrxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


No!









Use v7 if you have an ATI 5xxx/6xxx. (guide)
I still think your better off doing smp/bigadv without the GPU.


Whats wrong with what I said about forcing gpu selection? It works for me. Does the v7 perform better?


----------



## Hawk777th

Got her fixed had to reload client thanks!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


We already beat EVGA by my mind. We are engaged as a community, they have a small community trying to get a few thousand guys folding for ten bucks a month to help and they can't get it done.


Wait evga pays ten bucks a month?!....







Seriously?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Got her fixed had to reload client thanks!


Are you using lasso to keep your cpu and gpu away from one another?


----------



## rurushu

Damn, they are pulling ahead again


----------



## compuman145

That's rediculus,

I'm folding just so we beat them, and because I wanna give my points to help Syrillian.

C


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Wait evga pays ten bucks a month?!....







Seriously?


I actually don't know exactly. I think that's the top tier. A million points a month for 10 bucks store credit or some crap.


----------



## Stef42

>4.0 difference, hope our bigadv can close up the gap a bit.

The 'bucks' EVGA gives you for folding for them can be spend at the EVGA store. So, you're not making any money, just a small/tiny discount at the store.


----------



## allikat

A million points a month will probably cost more than that in power use...


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


A million points a month will probably cost more than that in power use...


Not if you're a 15yo Nvidia fanboy who's parents pay the electric bill.


----------



## Intangible

Sad that I have a 6990 and 6950 I'm not folding on. They ever fix the v7 client? I bet I could get higher PPD with those 3 then my bigadv which is at 25k PPD.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intangible*


Sad that I have a 6990 and 6950 I'm not folding on. They ever fix the v7 client? I bet I could get higher PPD with those 3 then my bigadv which is at 25k PPD.


Forward progress, but it still sucks.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Forward progress, but it still sucks.


That's good. It didn't even recognize my 2 cores when I first tried it.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intangible*


That's good. It didn't even recognize my 2 cores when I first tried it.


It'll be awhile yet. Few months at least.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Electric is included in rent lucky me. That's why I got no problem folding on two good rigs.

So that's at least cool of evga to do for people.


----------



## jak3z

Finally e-mailed the screenshot ^_^


----------



## koven

OCNChimpin almost at 3mil ppd


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


So that's at least cool of evga to do for people.


Cheap direct advertising.


----------



## Chewy

What happened overnight were slipping from the lead


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


OK, my little dedicated folder - *For Mom (And Syrillian!)* in sig, has been chugging straight since the beginning of the CC. (30+ hours!







) It's only a [email protected] and a stock speed evga 9800GT single slot. I ran it with the v7 client, but am hearing that an older client may be better?

Even though my folding rig isn't much, I want to make sure I'm getting the best I can for the CC! I can't give any exact figures, as I'm not at home right now, which brings me to another question:

What can I use that it simple, easy to use, and free to remotely access my folding rig while I'm at work? I'm not familiar with Remote Desktop, but I'm a fast learner if someone could point me in the right direction! *- I think I got my own answer to this...gonna use TeamViewer. Objections? Suggestions?*


Quoting my own reply to try and get some input...I'll be done work in about 5 hours and when I get home I can change anything that is suggested I change...


----------



## UNOE

how so I get the little folding icon under the REP+

<-------


----------



## xxxitrxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


how so I get the little folding icon under the REP+

<-------


Nevermind.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxxitrxxx*


Nevermind.


Not the picture the icon the others have ...


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxxitrxxx*


Click Quick Links at the top left of website under the overclock.net image, then edit your details, then edit profile picture. You can copy the image from someone else profile picture.


That's not what he's talking about. He's talking about the little [email protected] icon below the +REP button.

Go here:

Get your [email protected] postbit!


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Quoting my own reply to try and get some input...I'll be done work in about 5 hours and when I get home I can change anything that is suggested I change...










Since you already have v7 installed, I'd keep it. It's pretty much the same in my experience (if anything, v7 is easier to use).
About Teamviewer, I've been using it for a few months to monitor my folding rig at home and it has never failed me, so I definitely recommend you stick with that.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rurushu*


Since you already have v7 installed, I'd keep it. It's pretty much the same in my experience (if anything, v7 is easier to use).
About Teamviewer, I've been using it for a few months to monitor my folding rig at home and it has never failed me, so I definitely recommend you stick with that.


Thank you for your input. I plan on testing out teamviewer today when I get home.


----------



## Wishmaker

I am also using teamviewer to fold with both my rigs.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Quoting my own reply to try and get some input...I'll be done work in about 5 hours and when I get home I can change anything that is suggested I change...










I use the fire department. If anything goes wrong enough that would be worth taking time away from work, they will call me and tell me, everything else can wait till I get home.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


That's not what he's talking about. He's talking about the little [email protected] icon below the +REP button.

Go here:

Get your [email protected] postbit!


yeah that's it. I've done over 20,000 already and I created my own passkey. I wonndering if I can use this as proof that I have done 50,000. Because my passkey will prove it. I guess I could even show my passkey along with a screen shot of my WU completed. Hope that would be enough proof to get the little icon.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*


What happened overnight were slipping from the lead










ummm....my pc hung up so I lost 8 hours of folding


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


yeah that's it. I've done over 20,000 already and I created my own passkey. I wonndering if I can use this as proof that I have done 50,000. Because my passkey will prove it. I guess I could even show my passkey along with a screen shot of my WU completed. Hope that would be enough proof to get the little icon.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550841

Under what name?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=550841

Under what name?


I'm under OCNChimpin.. but created my own passkey... I'm hoping that this passkey along with a screen shot would be enough proof. I did 20,000 already since the start of the chalenge


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I'm under OCNChimpin.. but created my own passkey... I'm hoping that this passkey along with a screen shot would be enough proof. I did 20,000 already since the start of the chalenge


I believe that you have to fold under your own name in order to get the folding postbit. It really won't take you long, but just wait untiul AFTER the CC to do it.


----------



## $ilent

Come on guys, time to shift it into the next gear now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Leaving to go do a Maths exam now; *don't* lose more points!










I know you don't all like me... but surely you didn't do the poosite just out of spite?


----------



## Stef42

4.23 now, number 1 is pulling away


----------



## Wishmaker

Quick question. Why do my rigs do the same bigadv after they finished it successfully?? Is this normal???


----------



## zodac

You can often get the same Project number; it's not the same WU unless the Run, Clone and Gen values are the same though.


----------



## $ilent

certainly is Wishmaker, sometimes i get 6900 after 6900 etc etc, just how it is.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You can often get the same Project number; it's not the same WU unless the Run, Clone and Gen values are the same though.










Alright then. By Monday I should drop another 2 bigadv







.


----------



## zodac

Only 17 people in the thread?!









It's so quiet...


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know you don't all like me... but surely you didn't do the poosite just out of spite?










Why do you think so? I like you








It's yust my oc wasn't stable and my pc restarted (hope this one I got right this time) and lost 8 hours, by afternoon I should get my 9800gx2


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Only 17 people in the thread?!









It's so quiet...










They are all out having a BBQ


----------



## zodac

Some people don't like me; they're jelly.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


They are all out having a BBQ

















I gues I'm going to make a BBQ later this evening on my 9800gx2


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Some people don't like me; they're jelly.


... but why???


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Only 17 people in the thread?!









It's so quiet...










I'm in here. You seemed angry and I wanted you to take it out on someone else so you wouldn't yell at me for spamming up the thread all night to keep it on the active threads at the top of the home page.


----------



## zodac

I am angry; only 82% conversion so far, and I've PM'd everyone. They just haven't logged in yet...


----------



## allikat

Poor zodac... 
And don't go winding up our poor lil Irish mod.. 
And my rig ran all night just fine, so it'll stay on and folding while I go work today.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I'm under OCNChimpin.. but created my own passkey... I'm hoping that this passkey along with a screen shot would be enough proof. I did 20,000 already since the start of the chalenge


Bro. *Follow directions.* It's very simple. You already messed up like 5 times in two posts.

You shouldn't be joining OCNChimpin with your own passkey. It clearly states to use the OCNChimpin passkey.

#1 You won't be getting any bonus points until you complete 10 WU.

#2 If you are on a GPU it doesn't really matter anyways. Besides the fact you aren't following directions.

#3 The post bit thread is VERY specific. It's an automated process that updates and gives users post bits. From what I gathered from a cursory inspection of the thread, is that it's nearly impossible to manually assign post bits.

#4 What you WILL get, if you follow directions, is a "Chimp Challenge 2011" icon under your name. And then you can qualify for your own postbit.

#5 You also mention you hit 20,000 points, the postbit requirement is 50,000.

#6 Follow directions, the mods are amazing and literally hand-walk everyone through with those guides!! Don't make em go to waste.


----------



## eloverton2

two -bigadv's dropping in the next ~7 hrs









http://eloverton2.comxa.com/summary.html


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


yeah that's it. I've done over 20,000 already and I created my own passkey. I wonndering if I can use this as proof that I have done 50,000. Because my passkey will prove it. I guess I could even show my passkey along with a screen shot of my WU completed. Hope that would be enough proof to get the little icon.


You should grab the passkey out of the sign up instructions to be sure you are getting bonus points on the OCNChimpin units you are contributing, and use the one you got for your name after CC.


----------



## $ilent

Sorry, how did you sya your supposed to prove youve folded? Just take screen shot with your folding units working and your name and send to zodac?


----------



## allikat

Look at the OP in the sign up thread, and email your screen shot of one or more WU at over 50% complete to zodac.


----------



## $ilent

it says email it to [email protected] I not just send it to zodac?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


it says email it to [email protected] I not just send it to zodac?


I would recommend emailing it and PM'ing it to zodac, every day for that matter, but only once to [email protected]k.net.


----------



## zodac

No, email only. I delete my PMs and we want to keep a record, as we do each year.


----------



## allikat

If everyone PM'd the pics, her inbox would crash in minutes. So email it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


it says email it to [email protected] I not just send it to zodac?


Why would you want to PM it to zodac when it clearly asks you to email it to that address







?


----------



## dave12

Folding related issue. You have a marketing firm with 7 partners and 15 employees and you hire a firm to have a CMA clean up your budget, objectively. You have not made money since you have taken over the company. You insist that it is not unreasonable or inefficient to spend $1715.00 in one month on scented, laundered lavatory towels. What is wrong with you?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Why would you want to PM it to zodac when it clearly asks you to email it to that address







?


It's funny.


----------



## sugiik

just got 14.004 point....
2-6hours a day....for the ocn !!


----------



## chriskaz

I can't get anymore out of these gpu's, they don't got the power!


----------



## Tunapiano

Zodac is this typical of a -bigadv? i switched last night from -smp to -bigadv and posted one of these for chris but he must of went to bed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know you don't all like me... but surely you didn't do the poosite just out of spite?










and who the hell doesn't like zodac??? i'll beat them with a rubber chicken!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Only 17 people in the thread?!









It's so quiet...










I am here now!!!


----------



## zodac

Ok, HWC have had 2 good updates and 1 ok one, while we've just had 3 average updates. Time to drop some -bigadv WUs and close in some more. We got down to 2.95 last night; we should be able to better that tonight.









And to everyone watching, if you know *anyone* with a computer or a PS3, try and get them Folding for the next week. Please!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Zodac is this typical of a -bigadv? i switched last night from -smp to -bigadv and posted one of these for chris but he must of went to bed.


Looks fine to me.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Folding related issue. You have a marketing firm with 7 partners and 15 employees and you hire a firm to have a CMA clean up your budget, objectively. You have not made money since you have taken over the company. You insist that it is not unreasonable or inefficient to spend $1715.00 in one month on scented, laundered lavatory towels. What is wrong with you?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


It's funny.











^
Double post


----------



## Velathawen

Is there a way to make sure you get bigadv? I've folded 2 A3 WU already since my 6901 >_>


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Looks fine to me.










awesome, that increases my ppd to 65k


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


^
Double post










zodac just double posted too. Take it up with him.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Is there a way to make sure you get bigadv? I've folded 2 A3 WU already since my 6901 >_>


Nope; just add the -bigadv flag, and you'll get some if they're available.


----------



## [March]

Lounge #4 ??


----------



## chriskaz

Is it possible to get a 8800 gts onto the 1782 shader?


----------



## zodac

Depends on the GPU really. I could get my 9800GT up there.


----------



## Demented

I'm thinking of running my sig rig as well when I'm at work. I've been freezing with it running for both GPUs and my 2500K. Is there something I can do to fix that? I don't remember having an issue when I was just folding on the 5870's, so maybe adding the 2500K was the kicker? Should I just fold on GPU or CPU? If so, which one?

I'm determined for us to win this Chimp Challenge. Hell, I may even make my niece run it on the comp she uses...it's my comp anyway...lol

So should I run just my two GPUs or my one 2500k? Unless there is a fix for the freezing, then I think i need to pick one.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


I'm thinking of running my sig rig as well when I'm at work. I've been freezing with it running for both GPUs and my 2500K. Is there something I can do to fix that? I don't remember having an issue when I was just folding on the 5870's, so maybe adding the 2500K was the kicker? Should I just fold on GPU or CPU? If so, which one?

I'm determined for us to win this Chimp Challenge. Hell, I may even make my niece run it on the comp she uses...it's my comp anyway...lol

So should I run just my two GPUs or my one 2500k? Unless there is a fix for the freezing, then I think i need to pick one.


If you're determined... the 2500k running -bigadv in native Linux would get the most PPD.

Otherwise, try -smp 3 on the i5, and *one* 5870; should be a good compromise.


----------



## chriskaz

I got 2 GT's there right now, im ready to go to my friends and take back my 9800 GT I gave him. Nothin wrong with Indian givers.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


Lounge #4 ??










I don't think so, but it's nice to have everyone that shows up see in the top left of their screen that the OCN folding team is behind, especially the people that don't come in the folding section. A little spam isn't the worst thing in the world. This thread won't even be around in a week.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Depends on the GPU really. I could get my 9800GT up there.


What kind of PPD did you get from your 9800GT? I'm going to be adding one to my arsenal by Monday/Tuesday, I hope.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you're determined... the 2500k running -bigadv in native Linux would get the most PPD.

Otherwise, try -smp 3 on the i5, and *one* 5870; should be a good compromise.


Well, I guess not THAT determined this time. Everytime I have fuddled with Linux, it just confuses me more. Since I don't fold all the time on my sig rig, I think the idea of the 2500K and one GPU is a good one. So the second GPU was probably what was causing the system freezing?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I don't think so, but it's nice to have everyone that shows up see in the top left of their screen that the OCN folding team is behind, especially the people that don't come in the folding section. A little spam isn't the worst thing in the world. This thread won't even be around in a week.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


What kind of PPD did you get from your 9800GT? I'm going to be adding one to my arsenal by Monday/Tuesday, I hope.


5.5k usually at those shaders.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Why is there no good PC shops in my town!


----------



## zodac

Why are there no good PC stores in my damn country?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Right Z, I will need your help to set up SMP when I get back from the bank.


----------



## chriskaz

CompUsa and Microcenter 30 minutes away from here...be jelly


----------



## dcyli

Done


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Right Z, I will need your help to set up SMP when I get back from the bank.


Shouldn't be too hard.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


CompUsa and Microcenter 30 minutes away from here...be jelly


So jelly.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcyli*


Done


Switched? Good.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


What kind of PPD did you get from your 9800GT? I'm going to be adding one to my arsenal by Monday/Tuesday, I hope.


That's 96 SPs right? Would say ~5k PPD at 1800MHz on the shaders.

I'm with Z on no good PC stores... Only in select parts of the UK. Only one round here sells a couple of old desktops.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Thats 96 SPs right? Would say ~5k PPD at 1800MHz on the shaders.


My 9800 GT has 112 SPs on it.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


CompUsa and Microcenter 30 minutes away from here...be jelly


Microcenter is great, but who cares about CompUsa?


----------



## [March]

sudo apt-get install ia32-libs

*waiting*


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why are there no good PC stores in my damn country?










I hear ya, nearest place I can get any PC parts are 2 hours away, at ridiculous prices. Best place is an entire country away.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*


I hear ya, nearest place I can get any PC parts are 2 hours away, at ridiculous prices. Best place is an entire country away.


Which country?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*


I hear ya, nearest place I can get any PC parts are 2 hours away, at ridiculous prices. Best place is an entire country away.


is Australia that bad when it comes to pc shops?
i have it pretty bad here. but then again i live in kentucky lol.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Microcenter is great, but who cares about CompUsa?


CompUsa is now basically a Newegg store now. Tiger Direct bought them out and they have pretty much everything at rock bottom prices. They don't have a lot of locations though.

If anyone lives near one, please check it out ... I nearly fell on my knees when I first walked in.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Which country?


Australia in his profile


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


CompUsa and Microcenter 30 minutes away from here...be jelly


haha same here


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


Australia in his profile










Well then, your in good spirits. He said that he has to go outside of Australia for PC parts. I inquired which country.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


If anyone lives near one, please check it out ... I nearly fell on my knees when I first walked in.


I shall expand on this; in reverence of how awesome the prices are, buy a couple of computers and Fold on them too.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Well then, your in good spirits. He said that he has to go outside of Australia for PC parts. I inquired which country.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I shall expand on this; in reverence of how awesome the prices are, buy a couple of computers and Fold on them too.










Lol I will have to forward that to the GF, she doesn't like my computer hobby


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Lol I will have to forward that to the GF, she doesn't like my computer hobby










most GF are threatened by the pc, like they think it's stealing you away like an old ex gf.


----------



## Disturbed117

its times like this im glad im single lol.


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


most GF are threatened by the pc, like they think it's stealing you away like an old ex gf.


But if u get a gf that like computer (like my gf)

Then in the morning ull be like "babe wake up its time to fold"


----------



## chriskaz

lol so true.
She once told me that it was like I loved the computer more than her.
I said "Why do you have to bring the computer into this?" In that moment of clarity, I realized I had a problem. It was like I was in one of those intervention shows.


----------



## TFL Replica

Why do I get the feeling this thread is being spied on?


----------



## Hawk777th

I just added my laptop into the fray!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13415399*
> Why do I get the feeling this thread is being spied on?


Because it has this many views...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13415419*
> Because it has this many views...


thats never gonna die is it? lol


----------



## GDP

Just curious if this sounds right:

SMP CPU: 16k PPD
GTX 260 (216 core) x2: 6.5k each

Its my sig rig. Im using FAH GPU tracker


----------



## falconkaji

Good lord, rough update.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13415358*
> its times like this im glad im single lol.


At times like the Chimp Challange, I think "If I were single, the amazing rigs I would have... and the oh-so-much-higher-PPD I'd be making right now"....

Luckily for the wife, I hate doing chores - otherwise I'd have the folding rig designed by the gods 

To all the wonderful females out there - I love my wife dearly and I'm not a male chauvinist pig like this post makes me sound to be.


----------



## rurushu

Wow... let's hope they ran out of bigadvs now


----------



## zodac

Very rough... still, we've got more to come. I've still waiting for a few people to log on and see my PMs to switch over, and we've got a few big producers switching over too after the weekend.

Still 8 days to go.


----------



## Stef42

A wild guess: we will pass them on the 7th day.

WOW: 6,61 gap


----------



## compuman145

Is it me or is the number going up


----------



## Disturbed117

iamwardicus said:


> At times like the Chimp Challange, I think "If I were single, the amazing rigs I would have... and the oh-so-much-higher-PPD I'd be making right now"....
> 
> Luckily for the wife, I hate doing chores - otherwise I'd have the folding rig designed by the gods
> 
> *To all the wonderful females out there - I love my wife dearly and I'm not a male chauvinist pig like this post makes me sound to be.*
> 
> why white that out lol.
> anyways atm it says 7583.4 ppd for me


----------



## Lampen

6.61!? Good god that's rough!









We need at least 150 bigadv or 260 GPU3 folders to enter the fray so that we can just put a nail in this thing and win! Go out and find people!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GDP*


Just curious if this sounds right:

SMP CPU: 16k PPD
GTX 260 (216 core) x2: 6.5k each

Its my sig rig. Im using FAH GPU tracker


It sounds ok, but why arent you doing bigadv on that i7??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*


Luckily for the wife, I hate doing chores - otherwise I'd have the folding rig designed by the gods 

Hidden - To all the wonderful females out there - I love my wife dearly and I'm not a male chauvinist pig like this post makes me sound to be.


Good thing I spotted that bit at the end, i was just going to say AKA your a lazy sod.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GDP*


Just curious if this sounds right:

SMP CPU: 16k PPD
GTX 260 (216 core) x2: 6.5k each

Its my sig rig. Im using FAH GPU tracker


Sounds about right to me, I can squeeze out about 1k more PPD from my gtx260 with evga precision.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


A wild guess: we will pass them on the 7th day.

WOW: 6,61 gap











Quote:



Originally Posted by *compuman145*


Is it me or is the number going up











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


6.61!? Good god that's rough!










Look at their line on the 2nd graph on stats page; they outperformed us big time. And we've been dropping the last couple of updates.

We've got to have a fair few -bigadv come in soon.


----------



## Killam0n

I have a real issue here, Both my sig rig and my AMD64 Rig (its in my systems), are error-ing out while folding on GPU's.. I am running the latest drivers on my AMD rig

*GPU 0 failed to complete a project WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE)*

939 3800+ 2GB RAM
Nvidia 8600GT 512, Latest Nvidia drivers (as of yesterday)

And my sig rig, I loaded custom firmware and the custom firmware locked my clocks in.. its a factory OC'd card which I locked at the factory OC clocks because NOTHING higher was stable, but the factory OC settings are 100% stable for gaming/ video.

Both systems run 100% stable gaming and passing benchmarks, just error out while folding.. whats the deal?


----------



## Wishmaker

What's happening














.


----------



## zodac

HWC's best updates; some of our worst.

Just a lull in points.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We've got to have a fair few -bigadv come in soon.










You bet your ass we do, mine drops in 7 hours. Im predicting over next 24 hour we will have a lot of bigadvs drop.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


What's happening














.


They're sucking in a lot of heavy hitters so they're getting a massive boost in points. Half of our problem is that people aren't folding 24/7 for this competition, hence why the gap grew a lot overnight.

We're going to see a spike in our points today though. I know at least 800k+ worth of bigadv's are coming in from just two of our heavies plus a lot of the regulars. The only way we can win though is by upping our recruitment so get out there and start PMing people!


----------



## GDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


It sounds ok, but why arent you doing bigadv on that i7??

Good thing I spotted that bit at the end, i was just going to say AKA your a lazy sod.


I was not sure I could, ive been away from folding for a long while and have lost a lot of inforamtion about it. But anyway just enabled it.


----------



## Disturbed117

i never started until 1 day in lol.


----------



## EdSpfld73

Well it looks like iam out.My power supply died yesterday and and I wont be getting my replacement from Ultra till sometime the end of next week . I'll still be watching the team stats , GO TEAM!!


----------



## Wishmaker

Alright. Thanks for the clarification. I finished my 2 bigadv this morning and started 2 more. I hope that by monday night the 2 bigadv will be finished. How much will this contribute in total for the challenge?


----------



## $ilent

Is there any particular way to tell which users arent folding, seen as how people might look like there not folding for overclock, but thats because they already switched over?


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


I have a real issue here, Both my sig rig and my AMD64 Rig (its in my systems), are error-ing out while folding on GPU's.. I am running the latest drivers on my AMD rig

*GPU 0 failed to complete a project WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE)*

939 3800+ 2GB RAM
Nvidia 8600GT 512, Latest Nvidia drivers (as of yesterday)


I just had that happen when I tried to push my 8800GT a bit farther. Have you tried taking down your OC a bit?


----------



## Hawk777th

Getting 12k ppd on my 2600k at stock clocks does that seem right?


----------



## iamwardicus

disturbed117 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> 
> At times like the Chimp Challange, I think "If I were single, the amazing rigs I would have... and the oh-so-much-higher-PPD I'd be making right now"....
> 
> Luckily for the wife, I hate doing chores - otherwise I'd have the folding rig designed by the gods
> 
> *To all the wonderful females out there - I love my wife dearly and I'm not a male chauvinist pig like this post makes me sound to be.*
> 
> why white that out lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> Good thing I spotted that bit at the end, i was just going to say AKA your a lazy sod.
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone would catch it  have to have my fun while I can. Nice job at seeing it btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have to go make my wife some breakfast so see y'all later. Keep up the folding!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Getting 12k ppd on my 2600k at stock clocks does that seem right?


No... did you enable HT?


----------



## Defoler

Well they have quite a few SR2 setups running for them for this competition.
A decent SR2 can run a bigadv in under a day.


----------



## Wishmaker

The more I fold ... the greater the distance between us and first place







. I guess I should stop folding


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Getting 12k ppd on my 2600k at stock clocks does that seem right?


Overclock that sucker, and then run bigadv.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Well they have quite a few SR2 setups running for them for this competition.
A decent SR2 can run a bigadv in under a day.


Yea I think like 12 of them. One guy is putting out 100k ppd lol


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Is there any particular way to tell which users arent folding, seen as how people might look like there not folding for overclock, but thats because they already switched over?


i would like to know this as well.

... i wonder what a a bit more oc would do for my ppd
opteron rigs should be folding monsters Right?
we got a few users with them are they folding lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes HT is enabled! Whats going on with it?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Is there any particular way to tell which users arent folding, seen as how people might look like there not folding for overclock, but thats because they already switched over?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


i would like to know this as well.


Leave that to me.

Switching to OCNChimpin isn't demanded; it's requested. I don't want everyone here to be PMing those people to switch over. I've sent them PMs; they need to log in and read them now.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Leave that to me.

Switching to OCNChimpin isn't demanded; it's requested. I don't want everyone here to be PMing those people to switch over. I've sent them PMs; they need to log in and read them now.


im not messaging people lol.
just curious


----------



## ranerX3

I have overclocked my 2600k to 4.6ghz

run stability test all day but I seam to get now less ppd then yesterday (and its stable)

yesterday I got 18k+ ppd now its only 12k ??? (yesterday the cpu was on stock 3.4)

anyone know whats the problem ?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Well they have quite a few SR2 setups running for them for this competition.
A decent SR2 can run a bigadv in under a day.


We've got a couple running as well. We just need to draw in people with really power rigs plus a lot of others with a client here and there so that we can up our average PPD significantly. I assume you've got that sexy system of yours running?


----------



## TFL Replica

How much extra PPD is required to win?


----------



## Hawk777th

Also my GPU has been through 2 WUs but they are not showing in the Stats section what gives?


----------



## torquejunky

No switch to OCNChimpin? Just send me their home addresses


----------



## alwang17

Man what did BGB do? How many -bigadv's did they drop at once to do that....


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Yea I think like 12 of them. One guy is putting out 100k ppd lol


Their last count was 17 systems.
One guys is running 5 of these systems... god.

A 16 thread SR2 with bigadv can pull 140K, but 24 thread SR2 can pull well over well over 200K PPD if overclocked right and the right project.


----------



## BWG

Crap! Getting further away. I have an idea....


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Man what did BGB do? How many -bigadv's did they drop at once to do that....


They are putting about 20-25 bigadv every day.
We need to do about 4 times as much to over take them. Give or take.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


How much extra PPD is required to win?


I'd say we need about 100 bigadv folders or 250 GPU3(Nvidia more if ATI) folders.

Ideally we need a mix of both but at the end of the day we need heavy hitters with powerful systems that can fold 24/7 or a lot of people with single clients. So get out there and get your friends and family in on this!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


I have overclocked my 2600k to 4.6ghz

run stability test all day but I seam to get now less ppd then yesterday (and its stable)

yesterday I got 18k+ ppd now its only 12k ??? (yesterday the cpu was on stock 3.4)

anyone know whats the problem ?


Raner assuming you stil have bigadv, HT enabled and same folding flags (i.e smp -8 -bigadv), Id try this.

ctrl+alt+del, Task Manager, Scroll down to fah_core_a3/4/5 (thats your cpu folder) and change its affinity from all processor to just first 7, then go on the gpu clients and change them to just the last cpu core.


----------



## Disturbed117

i have an old athlon 64 @2.4ghz with 3gb ram i suppose i could run it, its ppd would suck probably
bigadv only works on rigs with 8 threads or more correct?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


i have an old athlon 64 @2.4ghz with 3gb ram i suppose i could run it, its ppd would suck probably


Every little bit HELPS!


----------



## $ilent

Guys I need to shorten my signature, How do I do that thing where it says like "Hidden Text" click below to show.hide etc?


----------



## ranerX3

^ I am running 8 cores right now and no gpu's...


----------



## $ilent

Which client are you using raner?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Guys I need to shorten my signature, How do I do that thing where it says like "Hidden Text" click below to show.hide etc?


[Spoiler.] Your Text Here [./Spoiler]

Take out both of the periods I inserted.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Where's Mark? For the top guy on our team, he should of known about the CC. Unless theres something big over on in his life at the moment that is.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Guys I need to shorten my signature, How do I do that thing where it says like "Hidden Text" click below to show.hide etc?


AFAIK, that doesn't 'shorten your signature'. You are still only allowed so many characters and stuff. What helped me was making tinyurls for all of my links, thus reducing the total characters.


----------



## ranerX3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Which client are you using raner?


FAH GPU Tracker V2


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Guys I need to shorten my signature, How do I do that thing where it says like "Hidden Text" click below to show.hide etc?



Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[spoiler]...[/spoiler]

[/CODE]


----------



## Disturbed117

whats the max size of a sig? i may need to edit mine.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


[Spoiler.] Your Text Here [./Spoiler]

Take out both of the periods I inserted.


You can use [.php]...[./php]








(but "
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[php]...

[/CODE]
[/php]" is fail lol)

(I mean we can't use [.php][.php][./php][./php])


----------



## Hawk777th

I am using an old Core 2 Duo lappy from Alienware haha! 4% and still wont show ppd lol!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Z, you should my email with a screenshot in it now


----------



## BWG

My integrated HD 4200 has been floding since we started and it is 43% through it's first WU. 160 PPD! It might get 2 done lol.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Z, you should *get* my email with a screenshot in it now


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*












I accidentally my email.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


My integrated HD 4200 has been floding since we started and it is 43% through it's first WU. 160 PPD! It might get 2 done lol.


my 4350 keeps failing so i had to just stop it


----------



## $ilent

Ok Cheers folks, i changed my sig, but when i put spoiler/spoiler, it just says Hiden text below..how do you change that bit?


----------



## Hawk777th

Now my 2600k is saying 6k PPD something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Ok Cheers folks, i changed my sig, but when i put spoiler/spoiler, it just says Hiden text below..how do you change that bit?



Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[spoiler=WHAT YOU WANT INSTEAD OF HIDDEN TEXT] stuff [/spolier]

[/CODE]


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Is there any particular way to tell which users arent folding, seen as how people might look like there not folding for overclock, but thats because they already switched over?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


i would like to know this as well.

... i wonder what a a bit more oc would do for my ppd
opteron rigs should be folding monsters Right?
we got a few users with them are they folding lol.



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726

sort our team's user list by points today and you can see who's on ocn's team but not on cc. our top 20 folders (not in the cc) have submitted 329k pts. so far today.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


FAH GPU Tracker V2


WHat folding client are you using for your CPU?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Now my 2600k is saying 6k PPD something is rotten in Denmark.


Post a Screen Shot


----------



## Ceadderman

Holy hell BGB must have had a few -bigadv drop in the last hour. Cause we were MUCH closer than that.

WE NEED MORE MEMBERS FOLDING BLAST IT ALL!









~Ceadder


----------



## Hawk777th

Just rebooted sorry. It was at 12k then went to 6k. So I rebooted.

The 2WUs I completed aren't showing is stats ether what gives? Getting 1300PPD out of my laptop though lol now bad haha!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


sort our team's user list by points today and you can see who's on ocn's team but not on cc. our top 20 folders (not in the cc) have submitted 329k pts. so far today.










Second top producer (after ocnchimpin) is thrgk who has done 77,000points...dunno where your looking for 329,000points?


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Second top producer (after ocnchimpin) is thrgk who has done 77,000points...dunno where your looking for 329,000points?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726

sort our team's user list by points today and you can see who's on ocn's team but not on cc. *our top 20 folders (not in the cc) have submitted 329k pts.* so far today.










add up our top 20 folders (including thrgk) = ~329k


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Second top producer (after ocnchimpin) is thrgk who has done 77,000points...dunno where your looking for 329,000points?


He was talking of the 20 top producers summing up 329K mate


----------



## $ilent

Sorry, I misread that as our top producer has done this many, i.e number 1. Oops









edit: lol thrgk is in my folding team, maybe I should PM him


----------



## Lampen

HWC not loading for anyone else?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


HWC not loading for anyone else?


Not loading.


----------



## chriskaz

Guess they started folding on their website servers lol


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


HWC not loading for anyone else?


Yeah


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Guess they started folding on their website servers lol


Clearly! Either that or they're doctoring the numbers!


----------



## rurushu

I caught a glimpse of the last update, no big change.


----------



## Hawk777th

I give up on just using the CPU I am getting 29K PPD from my sig rig with 6 cores on and GPU maxed! So 1k for PS3 29K for Sig Rig and 1,400 PPD from my old laptop.

31,400K will have to be where I settle in!


----------



## nicksasa

A cached copy from google works for the chat, try it. (chat not hosted on HWC )


----------



## [March]

My v7 client in Ubuntu didn't get any bigadv









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Clearly! Either that or they're doctoring the numbers!


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


A cached copy from google works for the chat, try it. (chat not hosted on HWC )


http://www.cbox.ws/

EDIT: double post


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I give up on just using the CPU I am getting 29K PPD from my sig rig with 6 cores on and GPU maxed! So 1k for PS3 29K for Sig Rig and 1,400 PPD from my old laptop.

31,400K will have to be where I settle in!


You should be able to get 50,000ppd with your cpu, please use these flags -bigavd -smp 8. Then you gtx 570 should be getting over 15,000ppd.


----------



## zodac

For people curious, we're not going through all emails yet... just bits at a time until we're less busy.









You *will* get an approved/denied reply when it's been seen though.


----------



## BWG

Chat Chat Chat lol

Hey, what do you guys think of the bigadv poll I put up?


----------



## chriskaz

I voted


----------



## matroska

What poll?









Edit: nvm, got it








I 'm not running bigadv clients thoug...


----------



## BWG

I think it is making me excited!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


You should be able to get 50,000ppd with your cpu, please use these flags -bigavd -smp 8. Then you gtx 570 should be getting over 15,000ppd.


I am using FAH GPU Tracker. And my cpu is at stock clocks! 
I checked bigavd but dont see smp 8 would I just say all cores?

I am getting 11k PPD with my CPU with 6cores running and 17k with my 580 Light. Seems like if I run all 8 cores on 2600K I get sporatic usage n the video card!


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


What poll?










Here

I thought it would be a nice motivator to see when bigadv(s) are going to drop and how many.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Here

I thought it would be a nice motivator to see when bigadv(s) are going to drop and how many.


It's a nice poll


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I am using FAH GPU Tracker. And my cpu is at stock clocks! 
I checked bigavd but dont see smp 8 would I just say all cores?

I am getting 11k PPD with my CPU with 6cores running and 17k with my 580 Light. Seems like if I run all 8 cores on 2600K I get sporatic usage n the video card!


If you are folding both cpu and gpu then you should probably leave a core open.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I am using FAH GPU Tracker. And my cpu is at stock clocks! 
I checked bigavd but dont see smp 8 would I just say all cores?

I am getting 11k PPD with my CPU with 6cores running and 17k with my 580 Light. Seems like if I run all 8 cores on 2600K I get sporatic usage n the video card!


No reason to run less than 7 threads on the 2600 for a single GPU. My 930 can sustain 3 GTX 470's with only a single thread so you shouldn't have to even set SMP 7. The GPU will only steal about 4% of the CPU's processing speed so with SMP 7 you'd have 8.5% of a thread being unused. Just go with -smp - bigadv on the CPU and let the GPU do what it will.

When I run a single GPU on my CPU with bigadv without setting smp 7 I lose at most 2-3k PPD. I'd lose a lot more by setting SMP 7.


----------



## Boyboyd

Stats are down

Again


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I am using FAH GPU Tracker. And my cpu is at stock clocks! 
I checked bigavd but dont see smp 8 would I just say all cores?

I am getting 11k PPD with my CPU with 6cores running and 17k with my 580 Light. Seems like if I run all 8 cores on 2600K I get sporatic usage n the video card!


Are you setting affinities in the task manager? If yes, don't do that, use the -smp flag instead (-smp 7 in your case because you're folding on a GPU too).


----------



## Hawk777th

No havent fooled around with Task manager at all.


----------



## Finrond

Ya go smp-7 youll get MOAR points!


----------



## Hawk777th

SMP -7 set and -Big. I am temped to just oc this chip finally lol never have.

I am doing this on my main gaming rig too.


----------



## Velathawen

Hahaha, we're slipping further and further behind with each bigadv they drop ; ;


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


SMP -7 set and -Big. I am temped to just oc this chip finally lol never have.

I am doing this on my main gaming rig too.


Go for it. You can safely do about 48x100 on that H50.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


SMP -7 set and -Big. I am temped to just oc this chip finally lol never have.

I am doing this on my main gaming rig too.


 you have a 2600k and you've never overclocked it?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


 you have a 2600k and you've never overclocked it?


no point in buying a K series if you arent going to OC :-D


----------



## Hawk777th

This is off topic sorry. No I haven't I had to change ram so I haven't tinkered with it yet due to the fact I had to get different ram for it. Just have been blown away by the performance so far and never really bothered lol.


----------



## Disturbed117

is 8k ppd normal a 1090t? im at 3.50ghz atm


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


This is off topic sorry. No I haven't I had to change ram so I haven't tinkered with it yet due to the fact I had to get different ram for it. Just have been blown away by the performance so far and never really bothered lol.


I hear you! It is usually overkill, but not for CC!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys. PLEASE Tell me that people have bigadv ready to drop soon??? HWC dropped 900k+ at the EOC 9am update.....


----------



## Hawk777th

I am OC my chip right now going for a quick 4.5.


----------



## leekaiwei

Looks like the site is down?


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13416031*
> is 8k ppd normal a 1090t? im at 3.50ghz atm


depends on the wu. in win 7 the most i ever got was 16k with a 1090t. install ubuntu (or vmware it) and set it up for -bigadv and you can get 20k easy. im getting 25k at 4.0 (200x20) and 27k at 4.2 (255x16.5)


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13416056*
> I hear you! It is usually overkill, but not for CC!!!


Overkill? What is that??? (hint: this is OCN







)


----------



## Ceadderman

I posted a Challenge! post to all members of OCN hope the Mods let it go through cause we need all the help we can get. Sad that we have 6k+ members and only a quarter of us are Folding. We need *MOAR* Folders.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Disturbed117

that 16k is that @4.3ghz?
also i didn't know the 10**'s could do bigadv


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13416068*
> OK Guys. PLEASE Tell me that people have bigadv ready to drop soon??? HWC dropped 900k+ at the EOC 9am update.....


got one set to drop at 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13416081*
> I am OC my chip right now going for a quick 4.5.


lol. "i was blown away by the performance at stock" but with a subtle nudge from ocn'ers i decided to OC for a "quick 4.5"


----------



## Wishmaker

Come on guys! FOOOOLLDDD!!!


----------



## Iroh

I'm giving it all she's got captain! I can't just eject the a3_core and detonate like in star trek to solve all my problems.


----------



## rurushu

Just dropped a bigadv. Next one is due in a couple of hours.









My internet is damn slow though, it took almost 2 hours to upload it


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13416068*
> OK Guys. PLEASE Tell me that people have bigadv ready to drop soon??? HWC dropped 900k+ at the EOC 9am update.....


See when they will drop here.

The poll has been up for 30 minutes and so far, tomorrow looks like a big day! If you have not put your bigadv predicted drop date in the poll, do so and inspire us all!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13416115*
> that 16k is that @4.3ghz?
> also i didn't know the 10**'s could do bigadv


the 16k was when i first starting folding (before i switched over to -bigadv) i think it was at 4.0. i have two x6's folding -bigadv : http://eloverton2.comxa.com/summary.html

setting up the 1090t isn't very difficult (depending on your familiarity with ubuntu or using a virtual machine) the guide is here.


----------



## Eaglake

I'm back home with my trustworthy 9800GX2
but damn it's been like 5min and it's aready 100C


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;13416149*
> Just dropped a bigadv. Next one is due in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My internet is damn slow though, it took almost 2 hours to upload it


Nice!!


----------



## Disturbed117

ok ill check it out. im fairly familiar with linux.


----------



## $ilent

my bigadv dropping in just under 6 hrs, 70,000 points baybay


----------



## Hawk777th

4.5GHZ and folding heres my thread! After going to 4.5 my GPU usage isnt quite as stable.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/998171-easiest-stable-4-5-2600k-3.html#post13416120

I still think something is screwy still only showing 13,900 PPD.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.hardwarecanucks.com.

Uh oh


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13416159*
> I'm back home with my trustworthy 9800GX2
> but damn it's been like 5min and it's aready 100C


Remove the GPU's metal enclosure. Drops the temps by like 10C.


----------



## dev1ance

Click and go to cache to access the chat:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=907&q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardwarecanucks.com%2Fchimp_challenge%2F2011%2F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

Got to use this temporarily for stats:
https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13416159*
> I'm back home with my trustworthy 9800GX2
> but damn it's been like 5min and it's aready 100C


Remove the Shroud!


----------



## torquejunky

Can also install the mobile stat tracker if you're on android


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13416212*
> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.hardwarecanucks.com.
> 
> Uh oh


I had that happen to me on Safari. Still won't come up.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13416169*
> ok ill check it out. im fairly familiar with linux.


just noticed you're using the stock cooler? i think you'll need to be at least around 3.8ish to complete a -bigadv with bonus points, so it might get a little hot.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.hardwarecanucks.com
> Suggestions:
> Access a cached copy of www.*hardwarecanucks.*com/*chimp_challenge/*2011/*
> Try reloading: www.*hardwarecanucks.*com/*chimp_challenge/*2011/*
> Search on Google:


Guess the club can't handle us


----------



## zodac

Their whole forums have gone down.

We are (provisionally) 6.26pts down.


----------



## torquejunky

Mobile stat tracker says they have 17.6 points
We have 13.82 points
Difference of 3.78 points.
I have no idea how accurate that is though...


----------



## zodac

I think that;s outdated; they're above 20pts by now.


----------



## torquejunky

Ah OK.
I haven't been able to get on the site all morning, just been going by what's on here...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torquejunky;13416406*
> Mobile stat tracker says they have 17.6 points
> We have 13.82 points
> Difference of 3.78 points.
> I have no idea how accurate that is though...


Don't think so. They should be closer to 25 by now.


----------



## zodac

It went down ~90mins ago...


----------



## Stef42

Difference is 6.26 ATM


----------



## Starbomba

Beavers are prolly even folding on their hosting servers...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;13416441*
> Difference is 6.26 ATM


Their sites was a bit off compared to HWC's at times though, and HWC is the official one. Hence the "provisional".


----------



## 5prout

wow.. those points are going to be hard to make up







!


----------



## Stef42

It was the only one I could find









Another 1280WU finished. Damm, it's getting hot in here


----------



## Kevdog

It was taken down by "Anonymous"...


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13416417*
> I think that;s outdated; they're above 20pts by now.


Last night I checked and it was only 2, WHATS GOING ON








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13416486*
> It was taken down by "Anonymous"...


We didn't sign up using our credit cards though


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13416498*
> We didn't sign up using our credit cards though


they want our proteins!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13416498*
> Last night I checked and it was only 2, WHATS GOING ON


A lot of people turn their machines off overnight so we started dipping more and more.


----------



## zodac

It was 2.95, actually. We've just had a bad day.

One bad day out of 10 is nothing to be worried about though; we'll continue reeling them in. You guys just need to have faith.

I'd like to say "Would I lie to you?", but considering the amount of times I've lied, it'd probably do more harm than good.


----------



## Decade

Thanks to AT&T's... "lovely" U-Verse service being . I am sporadically without connection to their DNS server. I have NO idea how this will affect my WUs. :S
Apparently, they can't come out until Monday to do what their techs ONLY know how to do, replace the confounded piece of trash.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13416559*
> It was 2.95, actually. We've just had a bad day.
> 
> One bad day out of 10 is nothing to be worried about though; we'll continue reeling them in. You guys just need to have faith.
> 
> I'd like to say "Would I lie to you?", but considering the amount of times I've lied, it'd probably do more harm than good.


Yeah.. I was gone and my computer was having slight internet issues so my folding wasn't going and yeah, I lost a day of folding.. :/.. If I had been home I could have fixed it but I wasn't







!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

http://isitup.org/www.hardwarecanucks.com

The Hardware Canucks site seems to be down. It's a shame I was having fun there on and off all day.


----------



## Kevdog

I cant get this to work right

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q9zF8OsR_8[/ame]


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13416607*
> http://isitup.org/www.hardwarecanucks.com
> 
> The Hardware Canucks site seems to be down. It's a shame I was having fun there on and off all day.


Go to google cache page because the chat still works.


----------



## Desert Rat

This sucks! Now I cant play Crysis since we are losing and I would feel guilty of reducing my folding power. I blame zodac. I took a 6 hr nap and come back to this.


----------



## zodac

You took a nap?! Sounds like this is all *your* fault.


----------



## Stef42

I even run the pc 24/7, what I would normally never do









EDIT: 6,4 according to EVGA stats


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13416696*
> You took a nap?! Sounds like this is all *your* fault.


If we lose we are blaming you anyway.


----------



## zodac

What do you mean *if*?

We're not gonna lose.


----------



## Desert Rat

I took a nap. My Systems fold 24/7 regardless of this competition.


----------



## alwang17

What are the latest stats? China's firewall keeps me from seeing a ton of stuff


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13416737*
> What do you mean *if*?
> 
> We're not gonna lose.


Not if you Posted my Challenge thread. That came from the heart by the way.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13416753*
> what are the latest stats? China's firewall keeps me from seeing a ton of stuff


hc 24.21

ocn17.81


----------



## Desert Rat

Its kinda funny how EVGA and OCN have more folding points total than all the other teams combined.


----------



## Baking Soda

Only 12KPPD on sig rig.
I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey zodac I'm sending two people your direction both with 6Core CPUs'. If I had the link to give them for -bigadv I would just post it for them and try to assist them in setting up. But you are the person to talk to so I sent them your direction.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## zodac

Stats site is back up.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## csm725

Damn we had em by less than 3 earlier yesterday


----------



## MistaBernie

So.. when do we hop on HWC's forums and start spreading the 'well, too bad, EVGA won because they hit 20 mil' propoganda?


----------



## muels7

Where did these Beavers come from? I don't think anyone expected this. I'm sure everyone thought this was going to be a 2 horse race between OCN and EVGA again, but it is good that they switched the format this year otherwise we would have already lost to EVGA.


----------



## Baking Soda

BRB gonna go snip some server powerlines.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13416862*
> So.. when do we hop on HWC's forums and start spreading the 'well, too bad, EVGA won because they hit 20 mil' propoganda?


Who says I'm not already?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7;13416869*
> Where did these Beavers come from? I don't think anyone expected this.


Called it in the FFG back in March.


----------



## Ceadderman

This just ain't right. Hopefully this 2 day Fold I been on was worth it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## zodac

Need another 8 days from you all... we're not out, as I keep saying.


----------



## TFL Replica

If the goal of the new format was to stop EVGA from steamrolling everyone, task complete, but we're getting owned by beavers?


----------



## esocid

While I liked the rules this year in theory, sandbagging is a sure way to defeat the purpose of those rules.

That said, fold on fellow OCNers.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13416930*
> If the goal of the new format was to stop EVGA from steamrolling everyone, task complete, but we're getting owned by beavers?


For now.

We got back to 2.95pts last night (maybe closer, but I left), but we had some poor updates today and they stretched their lead.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid;13416937*
> While I liked the rules this year in theory, sandbagging is a sure way to defeat the purpose of those rules.
> 
> That said, fold on fellow OCNers.


There was no sandbagging.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13416941*
> For now.
> 
> We got back to 2.95pts last night (maybe closer, but I left), but we had some poor updates today and they stretched their lead.


We were at 2.88 points.


----------



## Demented

Got home a little bit ago to find my little dedi folder still churning out the WUs! Been going strong and straight for 45 hours!

I'm on my sig rig and wanted to ask how I set up the v7 client to use just 3 cores of my 2500K and one GPU? I see where I can add the 'extra slot options', but I don't know what to put for name above where I put the -smp 3

Help a brotha out...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13416970*
> Got home a little bit ago to find my little dedi folder still churning out the WUs! Been going strong and straight for 45 hours!
> 
> I'm on my sig rig and wanted to ask how I set up the v7 client to use just 3 cores of my 2500K and one GPU? I see where I can add the 'extra slot options', but I don't know what to put for name above where I put the -smp 3
> 
> Help a brotha out...


*3 cores:*
Configure> Slots> Edit> # of cores.

*GPU:*
Configure> Slots> Add.


----------



## Chewy

If those ppl who turn there pc's off at night left them on then maybe we would be in the lead by now









Still we can't give up hope!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13175333*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Thank you to Lutro0 for the logo-
> 
> > Live Stats and Interteam Chat *<*
> 
> It's not too late to join! Go to this thread to sign up!:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993930-official-2011-chimp-challenge-signup.html
> 
> ~I've been hearing about the Chimp Challenge - what is it?
> The Chimp Challenge is a [email protected] contest between 9 of the major Folding teams. It is run over 10 days, and the team with the most "Chimp Points" at the end will be crowned the Chimp Champ. The victorious team gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey as the prize. Tales have been told of untold wealth and fame that comes with this. The victorious team is allowed to display in any honorary fashion the jaded monkey, the losing teams are forbidden to display it.
> 
> We all Fold using the same username for this event, so take a look below for the info you'll need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~When is it?
> The competition officially begins on the 5th of May (Thursday), and will run for 10 days (until Sunday the 15th of May). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (7pm UTC).
> *Countdown*
> *NOTE:* For -bigadv Folders, you may wish to switch your clients to OCNChimpin around the 3rd of May, so the WUs start dropping for OCNChimpin as the Chimp Challenge starts.
> 
> ~How does it work?
> In the past, the teams raced to 20mil points. But this year the captains have decided to change the format, and level the playing field a bit. The total points of each team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011. One-tenth of a per cent (0.1%) of the team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one Chimp Point.
> The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.
> 
> Also, remember that we Fold for the research, *not* for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.
> 
> ~Who is involved?
> 
> Chimp Challenge 2011 Info
> 
> ~How do I join?
> If you just want to join the cause:
> Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
> Team: *37726*
> Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2* (bonus enabled)
> 
> How to change your username
> 
> If you'd like to be included in prize drawings and a sig badge, take a look at the thread below; it covers everything you need to know.
> 
> *SIGN UP HERE!*
> 
> If you still have any questions, PM myself or LiLChris.
> 
> ~Why should I Fold?
> [email protected] is involved in trying to understand the folding/mis-folding of proteins in the human body, which is the cause of many diseases (Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Huntington's, and many forms of Cancer). While the Project won't find a cure for any of diseases, its research will benefit other researchers across the world, in the form of peer reviewed, published papers. One of the more significant achievements was simulating protein folding on a millisecond timescale.
> 
> One of our own is currently suffering, and we want to show that we support Syrillian, as a community. You might not agree or accept the merits of [email protected], but most of us do, and we believe it will help lessen the pain cause to people like Syr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also other reasons to join in. Competition is always fun, and we've got 8 other teams to compete with. Plus, we _do_ have prizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Prizes?
> 
> *-OCN prizes*
> • $2,500 in PayPal prizes (distribution to be decided) - donated by *admin*
> • 2x lifetime overclocked accounts - donated by *admin*
> • 2x Yubikeys (with 1 year LastPass access) - donated by *admin*
> • 2x OCN-branded Ducky mechanical keyboards - donated by *admin*
> • 5x OCN hoodies - donated by *admin*
> 
> *-PayPal*
> • $25 PayPal - donated by Lord Xeb
> • 2x $25 PayPal - donated by Bastiaan_NL
> • $100 PayPal - donated by Miki
> 
> *-Games*
> • 2x Mafia II (Steam) - donated by fishman78
> • Just Cause II (Steam) - donated by fishman78
> • Portal (Steam) - donated by MeeMoo220
> • Portal (Steam) - donated by omega17
> • Portal (Steam) - donated by Zagael
> • Mass Effect 2 (EA download manager) - donated by a2hopper
> • Metro 2033 (Steam) - donated by Lampen
> • 2x Defense Grid: The Awakening (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
> • Mafia II (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
> • Portal (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
> • Dues Ex (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
> • Metro 2033 (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
> • Mirror's Edge (Retail) - donated by KOBALT
> • GTA IV (Retail) - donated by KOBALT
> • Portal (Steam) - donated by CarlosSpiceyWeiner
> • 2x Humble Frozenbyte Bundle - donated by LiLChris
> • Total War: Shogun 2 (Steam) - donated by Hydraulic
> • Portal 2 (Steam) - donated by compuman145
> • 1x Steam game of any choice - donated by compuman145
> • Half-Life 2 and EP1 (Steam) - donated by Ascii Aficionado
> • Civilisation V (Steam) - donated by wupah
> • Counter-Strike: Source (Steam) - donated by asabaraba
> • Red Alert 3 (Sealed limited edition) - donated by RaBidRaBit
> • Defense Grid: The Awakening and S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernoby (Steam) - donated by SniperXX
> 
> *-Hardware*
> • 7900GS - donated by werds
> • Antec 902 - donated by compuman145
> • Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium Fatality PCI-E - donated by dkim1359
> • 2x 8800GTSs - donated by eclipseaudio4
> • ATi 4650 - donated by Hobiecat
> • 360 Rad - donated by slickwilly
> • 8GB Corsair CM2X2048 DDR2 - donated by tunapiano
> • Zotac 8800GTS 512MB - tunapiano
> • Custom case feet - donated by FannBlade
> • 10 custom overclock.net and [email protected] fan grills - www.ftwpc.com
> 
> *-Misc*
> • 3DMark 11 - donated by fishman78
> • 2x $25 Gift Cards to FTWPC - donated by www.ftwpc.com
> • 2x 3DMark 11 - donated by CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]
> 
> Thank you to all donors so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Spread the Word!:
> Support OCNChimpin by changing your avatar to one of the official avatars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a sig link, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG][B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/993932/"]Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World[/URL][/B] [IMG alt="sonic.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sonic.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/993932/"][B]Chimp Challenge 5th-15th May 2011[/B][/URL]


is there some simple way to join so i can get started


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13416950*
> There was no sandbagging.


Nope no Sandbagging. They just rolled out their 500unit AirForce PS3 Server Farm.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13416982*
> *3 cores:*
> Configure> Slots> Edit> # of cores.
> 
> *GPU:*
> Configure> Slots> Add.


there is no # of cores option other than the CPU option that has to be in multiples of 2. There are the extra slot options, but what am I putting in Name and Value?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13416998*
> is there some simple way to join so i can get started


It's very simple just download the v7 client and it pretty much does it all for you just add the ocnchimpin name, team number and passkey and all is done


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13416998*
> is there some simple way to join so i can get started


You quoted it:
Quote:


> It's not too late to join! Go to this thread to sign up!:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993930-official-2011-chimp-challenge-signup-read.html


----------



## huhh

@bo40

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993932-6-4pts-1st-2011-chimp-challenge.html#post13175707


----------



## eloverton2

it is strange to me that the CC is in april, just when its starting to get warm. why not jan or feb when its still freezing outside and people stay in on their computers? also, no a/c bill? this is my first chimp challenge, so maybe there is something i'm missing, but either way, fold on, ocn.


----------



## Baking Soda

Beating EVGA makes me a







box of Bakingsoda
Being beat by HWC makes me a







box of Bakingsoda


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13416983*
> If those ppl who turn there pc's off at night left them on then maybe we would be in the lead by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still we can't give up hope!


I leave mine running 24/7 except for filter and update maintenace. And I have my Bros system rolling 24/7 as well. Unfortunately we're just a couple of AMD Quad cores.









+My GPU. I may fire his GPU up a bit today and tomorrow to see about getting some cheap points.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13417018*
> It's very simple just download the v7 client and it pretty much does it all for you just add the ocnchimpin name, team number and passkey and all is done


where do i download the v7 at sorry im awsome at building machines but pretty lame at using them


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13417033*
> it is strange to me that the CC is in april, just when its starting to get warm. why not jan or feb when its still freezing outside and people stay in on their computers? also, no a/c bill? this is my first chimp challenge, so maybe there is something i'm missing, but either way, fold on, ocn.


_*sigh*_

The CC was originally held at this time of year by the first teams. Since then, the date has been kept since old, now inactive forum members come back to Fold for the team during the CC.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13417045*
> where do i download the v7 at sorry im awsome at building machines but pretty lame at using them


http://folding.typepad.com/news/2011/03/client-version-7-now-in-open-beta.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13417018*
> It's very simple just download the v7 client and it pretty much does it all for you just add the ocnchimpin name, team number and passkey and all is done


Nono Chewy, he's got a HexaCore. Let the guy do some -bigadv stuff.









Don't get those on v7 that I'm aware of.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13417063*
> Nono Chewy, he's got a HexaCore. Let the guy do some -bigadv stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get those on v7 that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


hmm yea bigadv would be awsome but he is new to this and i have no clue in setting up big adv


----------



## zodac

The purple link, in my sig, will get everyone set up.


----------



## morecheese

I wish I had a GPU that would actually contribute. The i5 sure is powering through!


----------



## 10acjed

day n a half folding at 2d clocks on the 470







was wondering why the ppd was so low...

Hitting 12k now on the gpu, 27 on the cpu


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I now know why Beavers are kickin our ass. They turned in 600k at 5am. That's why.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13417120*
> day n a half folding at 2d clocks on the 470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was wondering why the ppd was so low...
> 
> Hitting 12k now on the gpu, 27 on the cpu


My 480 kept switching to 2d clocks, had to tweak it down a tad to keep it stable while folding. It's steal squeeling like a pig though


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13417047*
> _*sigh*_
> 
> The CC was originally held at this time of year by the first teams. Since then, the date has been kept since old, now inactive forum members come back to Fold for the team during the CC.


thank you for the clarification. defies logic, but an explanation nonetheless.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13417047*
> _*sigh*_
> 
> The CC was originally held at this time of year by the first teams. Since then, the date has been kept since old, now inactive forum members come back to Fold for the team during the CC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13417134*
> My 480 kept switching to 2d clocks, had to tweak it down a tad to keep it stable while folding. It's steal squeeling like a pig though


my 460's were doing that and when i reverted to the 267? drivers, i was able to fold at higher shaders w/o fails. the 270 drivers were giving me all sort of folding issues.


----------



## Disturbed117

46% on my 4th WU now my ppd is 8678.4


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13417159*
> my 460's were doing that and when i reverted to the 267? drivers, i was able to fold at higher shaders w/o fails. the 270 drivers were giving me all sort of folding issues.


hmm i am using 270 drivers


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13417063*
> Nono Chewy, he's got a HexaCore. Let the guy do some -bigadv stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get those on v7 that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


so Ceadderman i dont want to install v7 right


----------



## Starbomba

i always keep my cards to forced 3D clocks and they never downclock. Using 266 drivers tho


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13417175*
> so Ceadderman i dont want to install v7 right


I'm pretty sure you want version 6 but I don't know for certain since i've only run 7. zodac would know better than I would on this though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13417175*
> so Ceadderman i dont want to install v7 right


since you've got an 1100t and a ch4 and good cooling, you could get at least 30k ppd on bigadv if you installed linux native. if you dont want to do that, you can also fold bigadv in a vm.

http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/817550-windows-7-setting-up-bigadv-amd.html

here is the guide.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13417195*
> I'm pretty sure you want version 6 but I don't know for certain since i've only run 7. zodac would know better than I would on this though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


ok thanks i want to get started and do the best i can for us and i have 3 hexacore machines and 1 new fusion machine and i can run all 4 at 1 time


----------



## Demented

Well, I just can't seem to get folding with my 5870's. I was able to do it before, but it seems since I've updated their BIOS, I'm having issues. I've reduced the smp to 3, and tried just using one 5870. It downloads a WU, starts, and then I freeze up. I have to work this whole weekend, so I can fuddle about trying to get it working.

At least I'll have the dedi, and I can do full smp 4 on my sig rig. What is the average PPD for a [email protected] and a [email protected]/1200 (stock)?


----------



## Ceadderman

@Bo...

_*NIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccceee!*_









I'm jealous though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13417218*
> ok thanks i want to get started and do the best i can for us and i have 3 hexacore machines and 1 new fusion machine and i can run all 4 at 1 time


Thats great!!!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;13417182*
> i always keep my cards to forced 3D clocks and they never downclock. Using 266 drivers tho


Yeah, created profiles in control panel. As long as [email protected] is open, 3D clocks are forced..

Just bumped it up to 800/1600 getting my usual 13k now


----------



## dave12

I leave for four hours to give a presentation to a pack of imbeciles and I come back to OCN losing half our ground.







I am disappointed.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Dropped in a 81,000 point wu last night


----------



## zodac

HWC merely had a very good update; we plan to have several soon.


----------



## Millentree10

any 6xxx 5xxx projects arent showing credit for smp


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm recruit Hexacores like a Mad Man on Acid.







lulz

Haven't even really turned in anything other than 5 hour GPU Folds the last 2 days, whatever those PPD are x6 + whatever my bros Athlon II 630 system x2 pushes out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 10acjed

http://youtu.be/qs-ANd7ZncQ


----------



## zodac

Another (slight) gain.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13417365*
> Another (slight) gain.


Dang! Last time I checked, we were only 3 points behind.

Keep folding ocn!!!


----------



## superhead91

So if I'm running GPU tracker v2 it should automatically get new wus right? Mine has been at 100% for a little bit now...


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13417338*
> HWC merely had a very good update; we plan to have several soon.


zodac do i have to absolutly install unbunto to fold


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417385*
> So if I'm running GPU tracker v2 it should automatically get new wus right? Mine has been at 100% for a little bit now...


Dunno I never run it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eloverton2

poll: should i sacrifice 5k off of my -bigadv 2 ppd to fold with my 460 to gain 12k ppd?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13417405*
> poll: should i sacrifice 5k off of my -bigadv 2 ppd to fold with my 460 to gain 12k ppd?


If it = more ppd in total i would say yes


----------



## Disturbed117

after this wu im gonna bump my cpu up to 3.6 should be good without a volt change
load is at 51c


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13417418*
> If it = more ppd in total i would say yes


you make a very persuasive argument... *turns down the thermostat again...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417385*
> So if I'm running GPU tracker v2 it should automatically get new wus right? Mine has been at 100% for a little bit now...


Anyone?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417385*
> So if I'm running GPU tracker v2 it should automatically get new wus right? Mine has been at 100% for a little bit now...


yeah, unless connection problem then it will just sit there til it connects, had it happen to me...

However if your posting here it seems your connection is fine


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417456*
> Anyone?


It will as long as you do NOT check the oneunit boxes...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13417477*
> yeah, unless connection problem then it will just sit there til it connects, had it happen to me...
> 
> However if your posting here it seems your connection is fine


Well I'm actually posting from my laptop. I was having some connection issues earlier with my rig but they seem to be gone now. I guess I'll just let it keep running and hopefully it will get a new wu eventually.


----------



## compuman145

WE'RE PULLING IT BACK!!!!

Keep it up guys, we were on 6.5 earlier.

Comps


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13417435*
> after this wu im gonna bump my cpu up to 3.6 should be good without a volt change
> load is at 51c


If your NB is at stock bump that to 2400 NB 1.2v cpu-nb 1.3. <--Those two volt changes will have a negligible effect on temps and speed up the PPD at least 5 percent.


----------



## zodac

And 6.61 before that.


----------



## 10acjed

Setup>Config>Tracker Settings
Should look like that..


----------



## compuman145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13417516*
> And 6.61 before that.


-bigadv will be dropping in now







winner


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13417513*
> If your NB is at stock bump that to 2400 NB 1.2v cpu-nb 1.3. <--Those two volt changes will have a negligible effect on temps and speed up the PPD at least 5 percent.


my nb is 2600


----------



## superhead91

@ 10acjed Yeah that's how mine is set up. I stopped the GPU client to try and start it up again, and now it won't even start. I click on the Start GPU0 button and it just doesn't do anything...


----------



## 10acjed

restart the machine...

Have you completed any WU's on it??

Look in your Stats>Client Stats... Should have completed a few WU's by now if youve been folding since yesterday


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13417563*
> my nb is 2600


Top Notch.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13417513*
> If your NB is at stock bump that to 2400 NB 1.2v cpu-nb 1.3. <--Those two volt changes will have a negligible effect on temps and speed up the PPD at least 5 percent.


since we have the same board, i'll offer my suggestions, you can take em or leave em, just tryin to help- i don't know how this will affect your rig since you have the stock cooler, but just keep an eye on your board temps in amd overdrive.

-update to the newest bios 1.9 (this took about 5* C off my nb temp
-set everything in cell menu to manual settings: no auto anywhere except voltages
-turn c1e and cool and quiet off
-fsb 240
-multi 15
-nb x11 = 2640
-core control manual
-under advance ram settings, set the timings manually (whatever your ram's stock timings are) and 2t
-ram ratio 1:3 = 1600 (if your ram is 1333, go 1:2)
-decrease ht multi to x9 = 2160 (this board really doesn't like ht up over 2200)
-cpu vcore:1.4v
-cpu-nb:1.2
-all other voltages auto except ram and set that to a little more than whatever your ram calls for

hope this helps. let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13417620*
> restart the machine...
> 
> Have you completed any WU's on it??
> 
> Look in your Stats>Client Stats... Should have completed a few WU's by now if youve been folding since yesterday


Ok. I checked task manager and even though gpu tracker was closed there was a gpu tracker process still running, so I ended it, and started it back up, and it's working again.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13417674*
> since we have the same board, i'll offer my suggestions, you can take em or leave em, just tryin to help- i don't know how this will affect your rig since you have the stock cooler, but just keep an eye on your board temps in amd overdrive.
> 
> -update to the newest bios 1.9 (this took about 5* C off my nb temp
> -set everything in cell menu to manual settings: no auto anywhere except voltages
> -turn c1e and cool and quiet off
> -fsb 240
> -multi 15
> -nb x11 = 2640
> -core control manual
> -under advance ram settings, set the timings manually (whatever your ram's stock timings are) and 2t
> -ram ratio 1:3 = 1600 (if your ram is 1333, go 1:2)
> -decrease ht multi to x9 = 2160 (this board really doesn't like ht up over 2200)
> -cpu vcore:1.4v
> -cpu-nb:1.2
> -all other voltages auto except ram and set that to a little more than whatever your ram calls for
> 
> hope this helps. let me know if you have any other questions.


i will play with the bios some after this WU is done.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13417712*
> i will play with the bios some after this WU is done.


good deal. good luck.


----------



## Disturbed117

how many points does a ps3 count for?
i have done 1 and almost done with a 2nd wu
cant imagine it would be more then 800-1k
i need to pay more attention to that thing lol.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13417684*
> Ok. I checked task manager and even though gpu tracker was closed there was a gpu tracker process still running, so I ended it, and started it back up, and it's working again.


Did you get the completed WU?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13417760*
> how many points does a ps3 count for?
> i have done 1 and almost done with a 2nd wu
> cant imagine it would be more then 800-1k
> i need to pay more attention to that thing lol.


200 points a day is what I remember.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13417760*
> how many points does a ps3 count for?
> i have done 1 and almost done with a 2nd wu
> cant imagine it would be more then 800-1k
> i need to pay more attention to that thing lol.


1-1.25k PPD.


----------



## Eaglake

guys...I'm really sorry but something bad happened with my bubbles and I can't fold for now:sad-smile
I'm not sure what is the cause of this....



maybe someone knows where I could get a new atx12V 8pin plug and tool to remove the rest of pins?


----------



## Disturbed117

ok. i knew it was not much.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13417787*
> guys...I'm really sorry but something bad happened with my bubbles and I can't fold for now:sad-smile
> I'm not sure what is the cause of this....
> 
> 
> 
> maybe someone knows where I could get a new atx12V 8pin plug and tool to remove the rest of pins?


out of all the times for something to go wrong it happens during the cc.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13417787*
> guys...I'm really sorry but something bad happened with my bubbles and I can't fold for now:sad-smile
> I'm not sure what is the cause of this....
> 
> 
> 
> maybe someone knows where I could get a new atx12V 8pin plug and tool to remove the rest of pins?


Isn't this what happens when the PSU craps the bed and the OCP doesn't rein in that 70a single rail fast enough.

edit-It break or melt?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13417787*
> guys...I'm really sorry but something bad happened with my bubbles and I can't fold for now:sad-smile
> I'm not sure what is the cause of this....
> 
> 
> 
> maybe someone knows where I could get a new atx12V 8pin plug and tool to remove the rest of pins?










You can get the pin extractor at Performan-pcs.com for $10 +shipping and an 8 pin for a buck at the same place. I ordered one from them and they had it to me in 4 days, but you might want it a bit sooner. I went USPS for my package.









If you have a small screw you might be able to thread it into that connector piece a bit and pop it out that way. Just don't get too carried away or you'll bend the pin inside it.

Ummm nevermind on ppcs. you're not in the states.








~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13417820*
> out of all the times for something to go wrong it happens during the cc.


I know....it started to restart...then refused to boot in to windows so I decided to check if something wrong and discovered this.









I almost was at 50% with my bigadv and now...I don't even have a proof of participation
this sucks!


----------



## Disturbed117

i feel for you i really do man.
i been paranoid something is gonna happen to my rig


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13417838*
> I know....it started to restart...then refused to boot in to windows so I decided to check if something wrong and discovered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost was at 50% with my bigadv and now...I don't even have a proof of participation
> this sucks!


could be you did not push it all the way down. When it has "bad" connection, electric spark would cause the heat to burn that


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13417838*
> I know....it started to restart...then refused to boot in to windows so I decided to check if something wrong and discovered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost was at 50% with my bigadv and now...I don't even have a proof of participation
> this sucks!


If your 8 pin is a 4+4 you should be able to split it and just plug in one half of the connector. You will definitely need to put your CPU back to stock if your going to try this though.


----------



## gildadan

Glad this wasn't a race to 20 mil like in the past. Would be over already.









Finally got my other two gpu's online last night. Unfort can't get anymore procassors going though. One is throttling due to heat but it is still running at 50% so gonna let it run. See if it lasts the rest of the show. Nothing I can do to further cool at this point. (Am kind of curious to find out if it will really)









Come on people I know there are more idle processors out there. Get folding so we can win this thing.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13417787*
> guys...I'm really sorry but something bad happened with my bubbles and I can't fold for now:sad-smile
> I'm not sure what is the cause of this....
> 
> 
> 
> maybe someone knows where I could get a new atx12V 8pin plug and tool to remove the rest of pins?


lightly Put a screw in in it and pull it out


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lol, the race to 20 mil would have ended in 2 days already









EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13417959*
> Glad this wasn't a race to 20 mil like in the past. Would be over already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my other two gpu's online last night. Unfort can't get anymore procassors going though. One is throttling due to heat but it is still running at 50% so gonna let it run. See if it lasts the rest of the show. Nothing I can do to further cool at this point. (Am kind of curious to find out if it will really)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people I know there are more idle processors out there. Get folding so we can win this thing.


Beat me to it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13417963*
> lightly Put a screw in in it and pull it out


Atually something better would be a fine gauge Crochet hook. Should be able to slide it right by the MoBo pin and under the lip of the busted connector to gently pull it up and out. It just came to me that might work. My mom's into all kinds of craftsy things.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13417787*
> guys...I'm really sorry but something bad happened with my bubbles and I can't fold for now:sad-smile
> I'm not sure what is the cause of this....
> 
> 
> 
> maybe someone knows where I could get a new atx12V 8pin plug and tool to remove the rest of pins?


Silly putty could hypothetically work; just dont cram it in. heck, even rolled up tape should work -- roll it up, tap it down with a nail starter or very small screwdriver, push the tape around to stick inside and slowly lift.


----------



## zodac

It ended in 2 days last year.

We're a lot closer to Evga than we were last year though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13418005*
> It ended in 2 days last year.
> 
> We're a lot closer to Evga than we were last year though.


I meant for us









EVGA hit 20 mil in 1.4 days or so. Last year we hit 20 mil in 3.6 days or something around that mark.


----------



## csm725

Did the CC go on for the rest of the 10 days?


----------



## Dissentience

Ack.
That's all I can say


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13418048*
> Did the CC go on for the rest of the 10 days?


Check here.








http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2010/

It wasn't a 10 day long event, just first to 20million.


----------



## N2Gaming

We keep loosing ground to those Crazy Bevers.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13418039*
> I meant for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA hit 20 mil in 1.4 days or so. Last year we hit 20 mil in 3.6 days or something around that mark.


3.0 days.









Don't try to out-stats me.


----------



## csm725

Wow.


----------



## wupah

Looks like Beavers gone bananas are taking a serious lead; someone should extrapolate the most recent chart so we can see what might happen.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

If I could help out more I would. I can only get to 2 out of 6 clients ATM...those two are my big folders @ ~ 40K ppd and are folding for OCNChimpin...if I can get to my others ill get them switched over


----------



## xd_1771

Guys.... why have we become so far from 1st


----------



## zodac

People are busy asking instead of finding more Folders.









Still plenty of time left; once we get a few more of our Folders switched over we'll be making proper gains.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13418156*
> Guys.... why have we become so far from 1st


its Desert Rats fault he is the one taking naps lol


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupah;13418086*
> Looks like Beavers gone bananas are taking a serious lead; someone should extrapolate the most recent chart so we can see what might happen.


On it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I dont kn0w how we lost so 4 chimp points to them in the past 24 hours but if we dont get more people to switch over to OCNChimpin/get more folders, theyre gonna win


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;13418330*
> I dont kn0w how we lost so 4 chimp points to them in the past 24 hours but if we dont get more people to switch over to OCNChimpin/get more folders, theyre gonna win


They has an update fo 600k, worth 3 CPs.


----------



## Bobicon

MUHAHAHAHA I guess I can help out a bit.

Count me in.


----------



## Stef42

CustomBit*Chimps just had >1 million output from 9am-10am

EDIT: lol, the original name got changed because it contained bitc....


----------



## onoz

Set my computer to fold overnight. Tried 2-client-on-GPU trick. Woke up this morning, computer frozen


----------



## Stef42

It's now 20:20 here in Europe, setting up for the night


----------



## Darkknight512

As promised new trend from me, based on the last 10 hours. Looks like someone beat me to it for the full competition though.

Looks pretty bad for us based on the last 10 hours.


----------



## Sircles

i dunno if im doing it right :S what things should i select in options? ive set it to 20 cores and one GPU. but not sure on the -bigadv and -advmethods.

go easy, ive never done this before!


----------



## rurushu

0.05 points closer! We're getting there


----------



## koven

Quote:


>


:\


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13418485*
> i dunno if im doing it right :S what things should i select in options? ive set it to 20 cores and one GPU. but not sure on the -bigadv and -advmethods.
> 
> go easy, ive never done this before!


I could try to help but I'm just learning too. I am sure you will get some help, we need you and your computer on board. It's a monster !

EDIT:Add the -bigadv tag on target line in the shortcut.


----------



## Bobicon

Quick question here myself I am about 99% sure that I got it up in running, but the Fahmon client is not showing any progress.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13418540*
> :\


Those few rigs will make them win...


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13418485*
> i dunno if im doing it right :S what things should i select in options? ive set it to 20 cores and one GPU. but not sure on the -bigadv and -advmethods.
> 
> go easy, ive never done this before!


-bigadv yes, -advmethods no


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13418609*
> Those few rigs will make them win...


Stop playing Black Ops and folder harder then


----------



## nbmjhk6

We need someone with one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813151219









48 cores of pure pwnage


----------



## eloverton2

next year for the cc im getting my compsci phd friend to let me into the supercomputer lab...


----------



## Darkknight512

Gotta love server hardware, I think someone just needs a blade server. you can fit quite a bit in them.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Just got the 920 stable @4.2 with h/t on for another -bigadv folder

2 bigadv folders (920/[email protected]) on my side with [email protected] cores, but we need MOAR!!!

Come on OCN Chimps


----------



## Lampen

Also just to add this to show the importance of recruitment:

OCNChimpin - Active Clients

5/5: 732
5/6: 1312
5/7: 1548

Now get out there and recruit more!


----------



## H-man

I have access to 3 dual socket servers (Each server has 2 3.2 Ghz Netburst based cores in it) Should I put [email protected] on them?


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idiot;13418797*
> i have access to 3 dual socket servers (each server has 2 3.2 ghz netburst based cores in it) should i put [email protected] on them?


yes!!!!!


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot;13418797*
> I have access to 3 dual socket servers (Each server has 2 3.2 Ghz Netburst based cores in it) Should I put [email protected] on them?


Every little bit helps.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot;13418797*
> I have access to 3 dual socket servers (Each server has 2 3.2 Ghz Netburst based cores in it) Should I put [email protected] on them?


Yes, but 6 Pentium 4 cores probably wont do too much but yes, every bit helps.


----------



## Starbomba

L> free socket 1156 i7 w/HT so i can do bigadv's








I can do only so much with 3 GTS 450's and one E6850, as i can't really use my i3


----------



## Dissentience

Bigadv dropped just before the top of the hour. Should be included in the next update


----------



## Ceadderman

Says the guy with the 940 BE.









Ummmmm YEAH!!! Do want? Ummmm YEAH!!! Can HAZ? Ummmmm YEAH!!!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## gtsteviiee

Is this normal for my rig? 18k-19.8k PPD


----------



## zodac

Sounds good.


----------



## Axon14

I've been chimpin' all day.


----------



## Ceadderman

Finishing up my GPU WU in about 7 minutes or so.









Trying to add two clients to my GPU but no luck. I add it and the dang thing just disappears.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## zodac

Our last EOC update shows that OCNChimpin got a bit over 85% of our points. Very nice so far guys, but we can push 90%.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13418984*
> Our last EOC update shows that OCNChimpin got a bit over 85% of our points. Very nice so far guys, but we can push 90%.


11 Min and 2.5 hours for another 2 GPU Units.


----------



## grillinman

Currently pushing ~25Kppd outta the rig. OCNChimpin ftw!


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14;13418939*
> I've been chimpin' all day.


That's the spirit!









I just finished my water cooling upgrades, checking for leaks now. System check in about an hour, then I will add 50k+ to the mix.


----------



## Vlasov_581

my sig rig can't handle 2x480,450 and bigadv.....it shuts down......i think it's the psu







......only gpu folding for now......also my "other" rig has a 470, 280 and GX2........GX2 is set as primary with sli disabled......i can fold on 280 and the GX2 at the same time, but if i fire up the 470, it gpu hangs........if i fold on the 470, which fold fine by itself, and try to fire up either the 280 or the GX2, they gpu hang too......all shrtcuts, extensions, folders and machine ids are correct........is it driver? using 266.58.....tried 270.61 and same thing


----------



## csm725

6.09 points


----------



## zodac

0.21pt gain this update.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've done 6 GPU3 WU's now.


----------



## kcuestag

A quick update, just arrived back home in Germany, fired up my i7 2600k @ 4.8Ghz, just wanted to let you guys know about it, so that's a nice ~50k PPD.


----------



## csm725

29 more of these and it's a tie game


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13419101*
> I've done 6 GPU3 WU's now.


I've done about 50


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;13414979*
> Bro. *Follow directions.* It's very simple. You already messed up like 5 times in two posts.
> 
> You shouldn't be joining OCNChimpin with your own passkey. It clearly states to use the OCNChimpin passkey.
> 
> #1 You won't be getting any bonus points until you complete 10 WU.
> 
> #2 If you are on a GPU it doesn't really matter anyways. Besides the fact you aren't following directions.
> 
> #3 The post bit thread is VERY specific. It's an automated process that updates and gives users post bits. From what I gathered from a cursory inspection of the thread, is that it's nearly impossible to manually assign post bits.
> 
> #4 What you WILL get, if you follow directions, is a "Chimp Challenge 2011" icon under your name. And then you can qualify for your own postbit.
> 
> #5 You also mention you hit 20,000 points, the postbit requirement is 50,000.
> 
> #6 Follow directions, the mods are amazing and literally hand-walk everyone through with those guides!! Don't make em go to waste.


I made my own passkey out of preference. So I can monitor my three rigs







Plus I'm not doing bigadv on any of my rigs. I'm new to folding and don't really appreciate saying I messed up. Maybe if more people where helpful I wouldn't have "messed up". I made three post the first day that where completely ignored. Post like this make me wonder why am I even helping. Every post on here like they are talking in some social club. I post something and 10 post run down in a row about stuff that has nothing to do with what I asked. Don't even get post acknowledged. It feels like some popular click that you try so hard to fit in but never works out and you get ignored so you go off and join somewhere else that you fit in better. I think you waisted my time with this post thanks.


----------



## zodac

And there are 24 updates a day.


----------



## kcuestag

Should I fire up my laptop (C2D @ 2.20Ghz) and PS3 for the CC as well? Or are those useless?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;13419133*
> I made my own passkey out of preference. So I can monitor my three rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm not doing bigadv on any of my rigs. I'm new to folding and don't really appreciate saying I messed up. Maybe if more people where helpful I wouldn't have "messed up". I made three post the first day that where completely ignored. Post like this make me wonder why am I even helping. Every post on here like they are talking in some social club. I post something and 10 post run down in a row about stuff that has nothing to do with what I asked. Don't even get post acknowledged. It feels like some popular click that you try so hard to fit in but never works out and you get ignored so you go off and join somewhere else that you fit in better. I think you waisted my time with this post thanks.


SMP requires a passkey too, by the way.

Besides, this thread is for the CC; make a new thread in this section and you'll get more attention. We're all anxious to see where we stand here.


----------



## ali7up

We can so close. Just need a little push.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13419149*
> Should I fire up my laptop (C2D @ 2.20Ghz) and PS3 for the CC as well? Or are those useless?


Everything!


----------



## Stef42

Around 16-17K right now. Those 1280 GPU WU's boost up PPD by about 9% in comparison to 1348 WU's.









If those bigadv start to drop from the Beavers team, I think the difference will grow to >7,0


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Should i bother joining? All ive got to fold on is my sig rig and a ps3

BTW the 6950 is unlocked


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419170*
> Everything!


I think my laptop and PS3 heard your shoutings and fired up themselves.









Another ~5k PPD here we go then.









Might force my neighbor to fold on his i5 750 and his GTX470.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13419195*
> I think my laptop and PS3 heard your shoutings and fired up themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ~5k PPD here we go then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might force my neighbor to fold on his i5 750 and his GTX470.


If he doesn't, I'm gonna be sad.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13419183*
> Should i bother joining? All ive got to fold on is my sig rig and a ps3
> 
> BTW the 6950 is unlocked


Definitely, fold on whatever you have.


----------



## eloverton2

that 6950 could get ~5k ppd, iirc... so GO FOR IT!

edit: i love when kcuestag posts anything. best avvy ever.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419213*
> If he doesn't, I'm gonna be sad.


He is setting his v7 client right now.









I might also add my dad's i3 @ 4Ghz and his GTX 285!

Those are definitely some nice points.


----------



## Wishmaker

We are getting there ... not


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13419224*
> He is setting his v7 client right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might also add my dad's i3 @ 4Ghz and his GTX 285!
> 
> Those are definitely some nice points.


No client v7; use the Tracker.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13419225*
> We are getting there ... not


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419247*
> No client v7; use the Tracker.


Oh crap, can't he use the v7? Damn I'm gonna call him then.

Which guide should I link him then?


----------



## zodac

Purple link in my sig.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13419183*
> Should i bother joining? All ive got to fold on is my sig rig and a ps3
> 
> BTW the 6950 is unlocked


Yes we need everybody!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419268*
> Purple link in my sig.


Thank you!









You'll have an i5 and GTX470 in a few minutes!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

We need to kick this thing into overdrive already! We need to get non-folding clubs to join us in this. We have enough people here on OCN to win this thing! Just need to get them folding.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm wondering if I should fire up the Netbook and start Folding on that. Leaving it atop the 932 for Cooling purposes.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13419299*
> We need to kick this thing into overdrive already! We need to get non-folding clubs to join us in this. We have enough people here on OCN to win this thing! Just need to get them folding.


Go get the message out there then!


----------



## Wishmaker

The new two bigadv wu I have seem to go faster than the previous two. We should have this in our bag soon. We need some more SB rigs to help out with bigav WU because they can drop them faster.

Is there a way to change memory multi with ASUS Turbo V? I am thinking of overclocking my PC via remote desktop but I seem to have hit a snag. My memory is @ 1444 MHz from 1333MHz (x8 multi). I would like to take it (x6) multi so I can crank up the BCLK to fold at 4.1 GHz. Of course I have a BIOS profile to do that but it will require reboot







. Nobody home to input the profile and log on my machine







.


----------



## csm725

I am done folding for OCNChimpin. I asked z to go on Steam on the chat and I accidentally set my username as 'me too' because I typed in the wrong field and I get banned but a guy saying he hates black people stays? I'm back to folding for my username.
Well good luck you guys.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13419340*
> The new two bigadv wu I have seem to go faster than the previous two. We should have this in our bag soon. We need some more SB rigs to help out with bigav WU because they can drop them faster.
> 
> Is there a way to change memory multi with ASUS Turbo V? I am thinking of overclocking my PC via remote desktop but I seem to have hit a snag. My memory is @ 1444 MHz from 1333MHz (x8 multi). I would like to take it (x6) multi so I can crank up the BCLK to fold at 4.1 GHz. Of course I have a BIOS profile to do that but it will require reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nobody home to input the profile and log on my machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I wouldn't do that. If something goes wrong and it crashes it might not restart back to windows. I know my bios freezes it at post so you can go in and change the settings.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13419352*
> I am done folding for OCNChimpin. I asked z to go on Steam on the chat and I accidentally set my username as 'me too' because I typed in the wrong field and I get banned but a guy saying he hates black people stays? I'm back to folding for my username.


I thought this is the time when everyone on the forum unites and solves their differences. Can't you see how peaceful the board is without the INTEL vs. AMD rants. AMD people working together with INTEL people for the greater good.

It was an error on their part to ban you but on OCN we don't quit!!! Get back into the saddle!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13419352*
> I am done folding for OCNChimpin. I asked z to go on Steam on the chat and I accidentally set my username as 'me too' because I typed in the wrong field and I get banned but a guy saying he hates black people stays? I'm back to folding for my username.
> Well good luck you guys.


1) "Black guy" person got banned right away.

2) You spammed the chat; what did you expect? Who do you think banned you?


----------



## csm725

Obviously you. I have better things to do than sink to a low level and participate in all this crap. I will fold for the cure but not for OCN.


----------



## thrgk

i got bad news, im 29% done with a WU for chimps, and it says deadline is -15 hrs, is that an old and deleted one then? or let it keep going? i did folding all this morning but didnt check if it was getting done, just knew it didnt crash, so what should i do?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;13419397*
> i got bad news, im 29% done with a WU for chimps, and it says deadline is -15 hrs, is that an old and deleted one then? or let it keep going? i did folding all this morning but didnt check if it was getting done, just knew it didnt crash, so what should i do?


Check your WU history; see if that Project # with that Run, Clone, Gen was already completed.


----------



## csm725

Good luck and good-bye.


----------



## thrgk

project 2686, how do i know if its completed or not?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;13419428*
> project 2686, how do i know if its completed or not?


You got HFM? CTRL+H.


----------



## Stef42

Is GPU tracker v2 better than client v7?


----------



## thrgk

no, i use gpu tracker, not HFM,
this was in the history
Project: 2686 (Run 7, Clone 0, Gen 98)


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;13419449*
> Is GPU tracker v2 better than client v7?


I don't recommend v7 unless you need to fold on AMD GPUs


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;13419449*
> Is GPU tracker v2 better than client v7?


For your rig, yes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;13419457*
> no, i use gpu tracker, not HFM,
> this was in the history
> Project: 2686 (Run 7, Clone 0, Gen 98)


Is that the same RCG values as the current WU?


----------



## t0ni

Started folding, better late than nothing. Here we go!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13419352*
> I am done folding for OCNChimpin. I asked z to go on Steam on the chat and I accidentally set my username as 'me too' because I typed in the wrong field and I get banned but a guy saying he hates black people stays? I'm back to folding for my username.
> Well good luck you guys.


Not that I agree with the person but is he making racist comments or is he just not liking people of color?

If he makes a racist comment I'm sure that he would not be long for OCN.

If he's just stating his personal opinion without being insulting about it I don't see how that would get anyone banned.

Actually I'm a bit disappointed that you use that as an excuse to stop Folding for Chimp Challenge.

The way to get through to people is to be a better person and show that you can turn the other cheek even when you know they are wrong.

You can't dictate what others think by being negative about it. Just my









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## thrgk

yea same rcg


----------



## Dissentience

Off to work. Moar PPD while I'm gone!


----------



## veblen

Ugh, is this accurate?

My i7 860 (stock 2.93GHz) gets less than 1k ppd on P11021 (TPF 5:11)? The GTS 450 folding with it gets 10x more. This is on client v7.

I tried adding my laptop but the GPU (9800M GTS) hits 100C in a few minutes...and the T9800 gets crappy ppd.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13419217*
> that 6950 could get ~5k ppd, iirc... so GO FOR IT!
> 
> edit: i love when kcuestag posts anything. best avvy ever.


It should get more than that on v7 client. I get 6-7 on my 5770.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13419504*
> Ugh, is this accurate?
> 
> My i7 860 (stock 2.93GHz) gets less than 1k ppd on P11021 (TPF 5:11)? The GTS 450 folding with it gets 10x more. This is on client v7.
> 
> I tried adding my laptop but the GPU (9800M GTS) hits 100C in a few minutes...and the T9800 gets crappy ppd.


Bonuses aren't calculated on v7. I say stick with v6 clients unless you wanna use a bugged client.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13419485*
> Not that I agree with the person but is he making racist comments or is he just not liking people of color?
> 
> If he makes a racist comment I'm sure that he would not be long for OCN.
> 
> If he's just stating his personal opinion without being insulting about it I don't see how that would get anyone banned.
> 
> Actually I'm a bit disappointed that you use that as an excuse to stop Folding for Chimp Challenge.
> 
> The way to get through to people is to be a better person and show that you can turn the other cheek even when you know they are wrong.
> 
> You can't dictate what others think by being negative about it. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


As much as I respect you and I really do, I completely agree with what you are saying, he was making racist comments and he was banned after a long time. However I 'spammed' the chat by typing in 'z' ten times and filling up the chat box and I get banned without any hesitation whatsoever?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13419517*
> As much as I respect you and I really do, I completely agree with what you are saying, he was making racist comments and he was banned after a long time. However I 'spammed' the chat by typing in 'z' ten times and filling up the chat box and I get banned without any hesitation whatsoever?


He was banned as soon as we saw; his posts were within the same minute.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419515*
> Bonuses aren't calculated on v7. I say stick with v6 clients unless you wanna use a bugged client.


Ah, thanks Z!

I'll switch to GPU Tracker.


----------



## zodac

For the best.


----------



## Stef42

Can anyone point out why gpu tracker v2 is better?

-Bonus calculation
-...


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13419517*
> As much as I respect you and I really do, I completely agree with what you are saying, he was making racist comments and he was banned after a long time. However I 'spammed' the chat by typing in 'z' ten times and filling up the chat box and I get banned without any hesitation whatsoever?


Meh, whatever, Zodac banned me for the hell of it.

Is the one wu flag -one wu?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419515*
> Bonuses aren't calculated on v7. I say stick with v6 clients unless you wanna use a bugged client.


I was having issues with v7 as well, I went back to GPU tracker and all is fine again.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;13419555*
> Meh, whatever, Zodac banned me for the hell of it. It was getting hot in my room anyway.


No I didn't; I only banned the Evga guy for the hell of it.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Joining in with 2 470s, normally I fold elsewhere but it's only a week so I may as well give you guys a hand


----------



## AblueXKRS

2 days in an 6 points behind. At that rate we'll be 30 points behind when the challenge ends... -_-

C'mon, people, get folding! Get your parents folding! Get your significant others folding! Get your pets folding!!!! Foldfoldfoldfoldfold!


----------



## SaintC

Well I barely know what I'm doing with this.. but I'm giving it a go...

Just installed the client and have started folding as per the instructions.

It won't recognize my R6950 though... im folding only with cpu until i figure it out..

Nice project.. great cause..

SaintC


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;13419578*
> 2 days in an 6 points behind. At that rate we'll be 30 points behind when the challenge ends... -_-
> 
> C'mon, people, get folding! Get your parents folding! Get your significant others folding! Get your pets folding!!!! Foldfoldfoldfoldfold!


So, call in the fleet









Uhm, my pets are folding... on each other. Crazy rabbits


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well got some people signing up from the AMD guys Intel side is a little slow but im working on it. Gonna post in GPU side now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13419603*
> Well I barely know what I'm doing with this.. but I'm giving it a go...
> 
> Just installed the client and have started folding as per the instructions.
> 
> It won't recognize my R6950 though... im folding only with cpu until i figure it out..
> 
> Nice project.. great cause..
> 
> SaintC


That i7 is perfect thanks for signing up!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

I have two Quads Folding 2 5770s' Folding(two machines) and now my Netbook is Folding is little ass off.









And on top of that got a WU right off the bat.









I got 5 Hexacores started this morning so NEENER NEENER.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ali7up

I'm surprised how much focus is put on folding here(OCN), we should have more folders.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13419648*
> I'm surprised how much focus is put on folding here(OCN), we should have more folders.


I know, right?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## zodac

Most of it's contained in the Folding section though...


----------



## Sainesk

I have a WU that I got for the CC that's scaring me to death...

it's a 6963 and the time between the percentages keep changing, sometimes one percent taking 20 minutes, sometimes 3/4, sometimes 8.

Has this ever happened to anyone and is this normal? I don't think i'm running anything that should be affecting performance, only hfm + security essentials...


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;13419559*
> I was having issues with v7 as well, I went back to GPU tracker and all is fine again.


My understanding is v7 should only be used with AMD cards, GPU Tracker is best with Nivida.
v7 gave me a nice boost in my cards ppd, from 2500 ppd in GPU tracker to around 6500 in v7 with my 5770.

Maybe that will help some people


----------



## zodac

6.98pts down now.









But, still time. We've had a fair few Folders switch over lately, and their -bigadv WUs won't drop until tomorrow, so we're not out of it yet.


----------



## csm725

Down 7 points. uh oh


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13419623*
> That i7 is perfect thanks for signing up!!!


NP! Seems to be working... All 8 cores are capped in my performance monitor... good thing I installed this H70 yesterday..

Can I fold with an old Pentium 4..? I ask because my old pc is sitting here doing nothing.. theoretically, I could fold 24/7 with that until it dies..hehe


----------



## RushMore1205

dam it experiencing problems wth my client ever since this challenge started, sorry guys i wount be able to help


----------



## zodac

At all?


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13419648*
> I'm surprised how much focus is put on folding here(OCN), we should have more folders.


looks like you've got a gpu that isn't chimpin'


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13419720*
> NP! Seems to be working... All 8 cores are capped in my performance monitor... good thing I installed this H70 yesterday..
> 
> Can I fold with an old Pentium 4..? I ask because my old pc is sitting here doing nothing.. theoretically, I could fold 24/7 with that until it dies..hehe


Ya every little bit helps man. That i7 will be a heavy hitter for us keep it going as long as you can!


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13419769*
> looks like you've got a gpu that isn't chimpin'


Its chimpin, just in a differnt computer.


----------



## paulharrison123

Simply cannot get my 6990 working, no idea how....followed the guides to no avail


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;13419807*
> Its chimpin, just in a differnt computer.


you're running something that hasn't been switched over? not trying to be a pain or anything, just bringing it to your attn:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=506697


----------



## zodac

Client v7 doesn't support the 6990; FAH Tracker does (purple link in my sig; enable forcegpu_r800).


----------



## eloverton2

85% of Hardware Canucks' pts. are going toward CC...sigh...


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13419829*
> you're running something that hasn't been switched over? not trying to be a pain or anything, just bringing it to your attn:
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=506697


Checking it right now.....

EDIT: it was a q6600 at work, switched over now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13419838*
> 85% of Hardware Canucks' pts. are going toward CC...sigh...


80% of ours are going to OCNChimpin.


----------



## Citra

Remember guys, if we don't win CC, we can't hear Z on vent! Fold More!


----------



## venomblade

joined! folding now


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13419862*
> joined! folding now


TY!

What PPD you pumpin out?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13419862*
> joined! folding now


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Someone bump this thread please. Intel guys are slow to respond. I got the AMD guys jumping on alot! http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1009512-ocn-needs-you-intel-ocers.html


----------



## csm725

done


----------



## cc_brandon

We've missed out on ~1.5 mil points today because people are still folding on their normal names Switch your clients everyone, we can still win:buttkick:


----------



## huhh

I really don't get the Chimp points thing. Like how is it calculated with the ppd? It's so confusing lol...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13419916*
> I really don't get the Chimp points thing. Like how is it calculated with the ppd? It's so confusing lol...


Explained in the OP.


----------



## veblen

i7 860 has now entered the fold; my rigs are now pumping out an estimated 300k ppd.

If only one of my 470s hadn't died...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13419923*
> i7 860 has now entered the fold; my rigs are now pumping out an estimated 300k ppd.
> 
> If only one of my 470s hadn't died...


Gald to hear thanks man!


----------



## zodac

300k PPD sounds good; I only fear some people might get disheartened and might give up before all these -bigadv WUs drop.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419934*
> 300k PPD sounds good; I only fear some people might get disheartened and might give up before all these -bigadv WUs drop.


Did you see my thread?

Inspiring isn't it?


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13419934*
> 300k PPD sounds good; I only fear some people might get disheartened and might give up before all these -bigadv WUs drop.


i've dropped two! if you don't believe me ask Joe Adams! rotfl...


----------



## mike597

Long time lurker here, I was going to start folding after getting my other gpu installed with the water block but noticed this challenge going on, so I figured it can wait for now. Hopefully I can contribute a little, I'm happy with stability now and have folding running.

Someone please take a look at my settings and let me know if they can be tweaked to do better, I started reading the folding forum posts but there are literally hundreds to go through.


----------



## amd-dude

Just joined...got my system OC'ed to 4.2ghz X3 and i hijacked my bros laptop


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike597;13419962*
> Someone please take a look at my settings and let me know if they can be tweaked to do better, I started reading the folding forum posts but there are literally hundreds to go through.


Looks good to me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude;13419967*
> Just joined...got my system OC'ed to 4.2ghz X3 and i hijacked my bros laptop


Awesome.


----------



## veblen

Will be dropping a 90k -bigadv at 11pm tonight. 980X powah!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike597;13419962*
> Long time lurker here, I was going to start folding after getting my other gpu installed with the water block but noticed this challenge going on, so I figured it can wait for now. Hopefully I can contribute a little, I'm happy with stability now and have folding running.
> 
> Someone please take a look at my settings and let me know if they can be tweaked to do better, I started reading the folding forum posts but there are literally hundreds to go through.


looks great! nice ppd. edit: on second thought, after seeing you have a 990x, you need to add a -bigadv flag to get max points.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude;13419967*
> Just joined...got my system OC'ed to 4.2ghz X3 and i hijacked my bros laptop


welcome aboard!


----------



## huhh

ah i get it, so for every 1,103,028 points we get 1 CC, and for every 232,244 points the beavers get 1 CC. No wonder they are whooping everyone.....


----------



## csm725

Yep.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13419996*
> ah i get it, so for every 1,103,028 points we get 1 CC, and for every 232,244 points the beavers get 1 CC. No wonder they are whooping everyone.....


We have *a lot* more PPD on the way though; they don't.

As long as people keep going full bore, we'll catch them as the CC progresses.


----------



## $ilent

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isYSyWgu11U&feature=related[/ame]

I want you all to listen to this but think of Folding...COME ON COME ON COME ON FOLDING's IN MY DREAAAAMS


----------



## mike597

my PPD seems a little low compared to what I've read in the forums, anything that would help this? Would enabling "-bigadv" help?

I'm at 27,990 CPU and 17,400 GPU. Those points sounds normal for my setup?


----------



## venomblade

just wanna make sure i'm doin this right? Just started it again, does it matter i don't see any ppd? My cpu temps are high and gpu are getting there. My gpu is at 3%, cpu hasn't moved, and ppd is still yellow boxed for both


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We have *a lot* more PPD on the way though; they don't.

As long as people keep going full bore, we'll catch them as the CC progresses.


Well hopefully my PC holds out, and my air conditioner lol. Only dropping 30k though. wish i could do more....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike597*


my PPD seems a little low compared to what I've read in the forums, anything that would help this? Would enabling "-bigadv" help?

I'm at 27,990 CPU and 17,400 GPU. Those points sounds normal for my setup?


What Project number is your WU?


----------



## $ilent

Yes Mike bigadv would help massively for your cpu, and venom give it chance, it hasnt even started folding a work unit on that screenie you posted.


----------



## csm725

Mike597, enable -bigadv.


----------



## mike597

I'm running 6051 on my cpu and 6805 on my gpu.

venomblade- It took a few minutes for my PPD to show up, might just wait a little bit.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quick question, the only way to fold with my GPU is to change the drivers correct? Read something about v7 not working right with 270.51 drivers.

Edit: Just noticed I have 270.61, going to cause a problem?


----------



## paulharrison123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Client v7 doesn't support the 6990; FAH Tracker does (purple link in my sig; enable forcegpu_r800).


Tried that Zodac, just has each GPU core folding at 40% - rubbish


----------



## mike597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Mike597, enable -bigadv.


Thanks!


----------



## venomblade

Ok well my cpu is hitting 60c, not liking that lol damn these ambient temps, is it ok to just leave gpu running? It's at around ~15k ppd now(rly lovin my gpu's coil whine right now haha)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


Tried that Zodac, just has each GPU core folding at 40% - rubbish


Yeah... CPU alone will be enough for you I guess until the 6990 gets whitelisted. Sorry.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13420084*
> Ok well my cpu is hitting 60c, not liking that lol damn these ambient temps, is it ok to just leave gpu running? It's at around ~15k ppd now(rly lovin my gpu's coil whine right now haha)


That's fine.


----------



## venomblade

k now it's at 16k, does the number keep piling on or is that number just a representation of my gpu's performance? At 10% now, going to readjust somethings to see if i can get my cpu to have acceptable temps too.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13420034*
> Well hopefully my PC holds out, and my air conditioner lol. Only dropping 30k though. wish i could do more....


30k is plenty man way better than me.lol Nice!!!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Not that I agree with the person but is he making racist comments or is he just not liking people of color?

If he makes a racist comment I'm sure that he would not be long for OCN.

If he's just stating his personal opinion without being insulting about it I don't see how that would get anyone banned.

Actually I'm a bit disappointed that you use that as an excuse to stop Folding for Chimp Challenge.

The way to get through to people is to be a better person and show that you can turn the other cheek even when you know they are wrong.

You can't dictate what others think by being negative about it. Just my









~Ceadder










OT: I used to not like you very much ( I forget why) but now I tend to enjoy your 2 cents. Keep it up.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


k now it's at 16k, does the number keep piling on or is that number just a representation of my gpu's performance? At 10% now, going to readjust somethings to see if i can get my cpu to have acceptable temps too.


Yeah... it changes based on the performance of the previous 3%.


----------



## FIXT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


As much as I respect you and I really do, I completely agree with what you are saying, he was making racist comments and he was banned after a long time. However I 'spammed' the chat by typing in 'z' ten times and filling up the chat box and I get banned without any hesitation whatsoever?


You were banned by the automatic spam filter. It has certain conditions set, which you repeated, and thus triggered. One of which was posting the same information repeatedly, within a very short period.

It's meant to combat annoyances and bots.

I believe it auto-lifts after 1 hour.


----------



## csm725

Just got a papercut from my mother's iPad 2


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


As much as I respect you and I really do, I completely agree with what you are saying, he was making racist comments and he was banned after a long time. However I 'spammed' the chat by typing in 'z' ten times and filling up the chat box and I get banned without any hesitation whatsoever?


Well with all the other spamming that was going on what would you have done if in Z's shoes. Do not blame him. There are other ways that you could have handled the situation. To stop folding due to a mistaken banning due to your own admission of spamming the chat is your own fault. I'm sorry it is. I am not trying to instigate the issue further, but you could have waited until the problems going on with the racist spamming was concluded.
You also could have contacted Z via PM here and talked to him/her about why you were banned and resolved the issue there. Instead you over-reacted to the situation and this is the result. Think before you act.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have already recruited a good number of people this morning, but we need more. Get out in the other threads guys and post recruiting threads sigh people up lets kick some a!!


----------



## $ilent

bigadv worth 70,000 points dropping from me in an hour.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13420027*
> just wanna make sure i'm doin this right? Just started it again, does it matter i don't see any ppd? My cpu temps are high and gpu are getting there. My gpu is at 3%, cpu hasn't moved, and ppd is still yellow boxed for both


change specified number of cores from all cores to 3. that saves a core to run the gpu folding

edit: just saw your temps. probably would be best to try to just fold with gpu if they stay up that high.


----------



## venomblade

wow just looking at other peoples numbers, what can i do to get 90k ppd lol, i can't choose bigadv like the others


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus;13420069*
> Quick question, the only way to fold with my GPU is to change the drivers correct? Read something about v7 not working right with 270.51 drivers.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed I have 270.61, going to cause a problem?


I just updated to latest drivers and i am folding fine on the older client. v7 was a pain though, I think the FAH Tracker is the easiest and fastest way to get set up though.


----------



## born2bwild

Started folding on both gpus (getting ~32k PPD).

Go OCN!


----------



## zodac

Unless you have an AMD GPU, *do not use Client v7*.

Too many bugs.


----------



## falconkaji

Seeing all the Intel/Nvidia guys talk about their PPD makes me feel unhelpful - even pushing my hardware as far as I can, I'm not probably getting 17k PPD.

Still bummed that I missed out on the cheap GTX460 on Newegg the other day!


----------



## Darkknight512

Brought 2 unicore clients online, my laptop and my sisters laptop, hope that helps!


----------



## Wheezo

Don't feel bad, as long as your getting points you are contributing. I am not getting a whole lot but if you can keep your system folding all day and night you will help a decent amount


----------



## Zero4549

Well... I just put my minecraft server into lag-mode and bumped my i5 from folding 2 cores at 100% to 4 at 80%. My i7 and its's 295 is now maxed out and my college research papers have been re-assigned to my android phone. Even got my GF to start folding on her pentium pro lappy xD. Theres really not much more I can do, time for some of our lazier members to do their part!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Seeing all the Intel/Nvidia guys talk about their PPD makes me feel unhelpful - even pushing my hardware as far as I can, I'm not probably getting 17k PPD.

Still bummed that I missed out on the cheap GTX460 on Newegg the other day!


About the same I'm getting; nothing to be upset about.









It's those people who *could* get 50k+ and aren't we should be shouting at.


----------



## CarFreak302

After some hick-ups with my rig, I am back online! Averaging 50k PPD right now.


----------



## MR_Plow

So I think I'm a little confused as to how my machine is calculating PPD.
My SMP has been working on the same WU since the challenge started (read: almost 48hrs now). It's project 6900 and worth 8955 and right now I'm at 55% yet my PPD is at 18028.7. Granted that number fluctuates a bit, but it was actually more like 17k last night. How is my PPD essentially implying that I'll finish two of these projects a day while I haven't finished one in two days?


----------



## mike597

I'm attempting to get my Dell work laptop folding, has an i5 so it should help. As long as it doesn't get too hot I will leave it run.

update- woohoo! It's running and I dug up a cooling pad it can sit on. So far so good.

And my primary machine just passed 50K PPD


----------



## zodac

PPD is based on the previous 3%; if the last 3 were a bit faster than the 3 before, PPD increases.

18k is *way* too low for -bigadv though...


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;13419677*
> it's a 6963 and the time between the percentages keep changing, sometimes one percent taking 20 minutes, sometimes 3/4, sometimes 8.


hrrrm I seem to be steady again...

could there have been an error with the clock? since I didn't actually time it or anything...

also, may I ask what this jaded monkey is?







just to hype up motivation that we have to win it...


----------



## Scope

My GPU is not supported ): I'll fold my CPU though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;13420306*
> also, may I ask what this jaded monkey is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to hype up motivation that we have to win it...


The prize! We'll have it in the Folding section for the whole year when we win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scope;13420308*
> My GPU is not supported ): I'll fold my CPU though.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13420201*
> bigadv worth 70,000 points dropping from me in an hour.


Don't jinx it!


----------



## venomblade

why can't i use bigadv? and should i use "adv methods" for my gpu?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


OT: I used to not like you very much ( I forget why) but now I tend to enjoy your 2 cents. Keep it up.


Meh, I've gotten used to people not liking how I say something. I don't know maybe I come off condescending or something. It's not intentional though. I only know one way of speaking and writing.









~Ceadder


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


PPD is based on the previous 3%; if the last 3 were a bit faster than the 3 before, PPD increases.

18k is *way* too low for -bigadv though...


It's too low? Even though it hasn't finished a WU yet?

Here are my settings, is there something terribly terribly wrong?

Maybe it's because my CPU is at 3.4?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


why can't i use bigadv? and should i use "adv methods" for my gpu?


You need 8 threads for -bigadv.

And no to -advmethods.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


why can't i use bigadv? and should i use "adv methods" for my gpu?


You need more than 4 cores. Intels get more -bigadv because of their virtual cores.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


why can't i use bigadv? and should i use "adv methods" for my gpu?


Its for big core CPUs i7 and what not. There is a trick for lower cores but it requires a phenom x 6 OC'd or a 2500k OC;d. Dont worry youll put up good numbers!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


It's too low? Even though it hasn't finished a WU yet?

Here are my settings, is there something terribly terribly wrong?

Maybe it's because my CPU is at 3.4?


1) Take off -advmethods.

2) Was your client off for a few hours?


----------



## venomblade

Okeydokey then, @ 25%


----------



## $ilent

Mr Plow generally a bigadv will only drop to low points like that if your gonna be missing the timeline for the bonus points, bigadv units generally give you 4 days to complete them, if its gonna be longer than 4 days for yours to finish then unfortunately you wont get big points for it.

edit: Also, you need to be looking at a Time Per Frame of under 50 mins or so to make the deadline, might struggle with a 3.4ghz overclock depending on the work unit.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


So I think I'm a little confused as to how my machine is calculating PPD.
My SMP has been working on the same WU since the challenge started (read: almost 48hrs now). It's project 6900 and worth 8955 and right now I'm at 55% yet my PPD is at 18028.7. Granted that number fluctuates a bit, but it was actually more like 17k last night. How is my PPD essentially implying that I'll finish two of these projects a day while I haven't finished one in two days?


Wow really? My cpu has finished like 3 WU since the CC started. You have a problem my friend. SOMEONE HELP THIS GUY OUT!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


Okeydokey then, @ 25%


25% of the CPU?


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


I have already recruited a good number of people this morning, but we need more. Get out in the other threads guys and post recruiting threads sigh people up lets kick some a!!


Here is a thread i created in the Nvidia section.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Slight update: We're only 6.92 points behind, now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13420364*
> Okeydokey then, @ 25%


Your folding on that GPU right?


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13420391*
> 25% of the CPU?


No when it was running cpu usage is always @ 100%, i meant 25(now 27%) complete off the gpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13420401*
> Your folding on that GPU right?


Yep


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13420360*
> There is a trick for lower cores but it requires a phenom x 6 OC'd or a 2500k OC;d.


yea, faking cores in a virtual machine ftw. Although i'm not sure if it's doable with a phenom II x4 or if it could finish them in time with the deadlines and all...


----------



## Ketleer

Putting out around 35k PPD at the moment with my sig rig. What speeds do you need on an i7-2600 for bigadv? And would doing other things such as streaming movies, playing games cause you to miss a deadline?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

6.92 down now.

EDIT:

I'm going to stop posting these things. This thread is just too much for me


----------



## zodac

Back in an hour or two. Keep things running guys.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's those people who *could* get 50k+ and aren't we should be shouting at.










I know it might be selfish, but I won't do any folding on a CPU that I plan to keep for at least 3 years.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Wow really? My cpu has finished like 3 WU since the CC started. You have a problem my friend. SOMEONE HELP THIS GUY OUT!!


It's all good. I'm still working on a 2 day project that started before midnite the day before CC launched. I've got another 4 hours left on it.

It's possible that you are having issues but I doubt it. Some projects just take longer. Once you get past it though you should have a bunch of little ones about 12hours or less.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


No when it was running cpu usage is always @ 100%, i meant 25(now 27%) complete off the gpu

Yep


That GPU will put up some nice numbers for us keep it up man!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Wow really? My cpu has finished like 3 WU since the CC started. You have a problem my friend. SOMEONE HELP THIS GUY OUT!!


Dont forget that folder is doing bigadv units, bigadv units take anything up to 4 days for ONE unit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ketleer*


Putting out around 35k PPD at the moment with my sig rig. What speeds do you need on an i7-2600 for bigadv? And would doing other things such as streaming movies, playing games cause you to miss a deadline?


i7 2600k is really good folder, generally as long as your folding under 50 mins per frame, you can make a deadline. General concensus is that anything over 4.4ghz mark or so can net up to 50,000ppd.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


I know it might be selfish, but I won't do any folding on a CPU that I plan to keep for at least 3 years.


Folding is not nearly intensive enough to damage your CPU, but its your call.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


I know it might be selfish, but I won't do any folding on a CPU that I plan to keep for at least 3 years.


If you keep your temps at normal levels, then folding wont harm it.
And you are also overclocking it, and that will impact your CPU aswell







so you might aswell go fold!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


I know it might be selfish, but I won't do any folding on a CPU that I plan to keep for at least 3 years.


Sure so you basically don't stress your CPU too right?









If you're serious, maybe you shouldn't Overclock either.









~Ceadder


----------



## Darkknight512

New trend update, we need to step it up, at the current rate we won't take down BGB and worse the CPU's will catch us in a few days.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


I know it might be selfish, but I won't do any folding on a CPU that I plan to keep for at least 3 years.


You bought a decent cpu and your overclocking it to 4.25ghz...folding wont do antyhing worse than your overclock is doing now. And it should last 3 years so long as you take care of it, i.e adequate cooling.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;13420432*
> I know it might be selfish, but I won't do any folding on a CPU that I plan to keep for at least 3 years.


It's not this WU crunching that will kill your CPU (or shorten it's life span). If your CPU is clocked like it should there shouldn't be any problems. Also if your CPU pulls through this contest (not crashing or failing WUs I mean) you know that you clocked it properly.

EDIT:

You're not being selfish, you paid for your CPU after all


----------



## falconkaji

Who cares how long our CPUs last if we don't win this thing!

Well, that might be a bit dramatic.

But still...


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13420218*
> I just updated to latest drivers and i am folding fine on the older client. v7 was a pain though, I think the FAH Tracker is the easiest and fastest way to get set up though.


just open afterburner and watch your clock speed/ shaders. when i had 270 drivers, my clock speed would drop to like 405 and stay there. some people say it works fine, some have problems. if your ppd is fine, i say, let 'er eat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13420305*
> PPD is based on the previous 3%; if the last 3 were a bit faster than the 3 before, PPD increases.
> 
> 18k is *way* too low for -bigadv though...


indeed. under 20k ppd probably won't finish in time for the bigadv bonus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;13420405*
> yea, faking cores in a virtual machine ftw. Although i'm not sure if it's doable with a phenom II x4 or if it could finish them in time with the deadlines and all...


an x4 definitely couldn't handle it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13420447*
> That GPU will put up some nice numbers for us keep it up man!!


indeed! lets do it!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13420472*
> New trend update, we need to step it up, at the current rate we won't take down BGB and worse the CPU's will catch us in a few days.


Don't post that here post that in the AMD thread and throw down the gauntlet.

One of us AMD guys will do likewise in the Intel thread.

Call em sissies and the like. Should be worth about 10 to 15 new Folders.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketleer;13420406*
> What speeds do you need on an i7-2600 for bigadv?


from my experience you can do it at stock, but not sure about the breaks question...


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


You bought a decent cpu and your overclocking it to 4.25ghz...folding wont do antyhing worse than your overclock is doing now. And it should last 3 years so long as you take care of it, i.e adequate cooling.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sure so you basically don't stress your CPU too right?









If you're serious, maybe you shouldn't Overclock either.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


If you keep your temps at normal levels, then folding wont harm it.
And you are also overclocking it, and that will impact your CPU aswell







so you might aswell go fold!


Well, okay, I'll fold on 8/12 of my threads.
Back to playing Age of Mythology.


----------



## eloverton2

off to watch the derby coverage. bbl peeps. and any amd smp/-bigadv or nvidia gpu folders that are having trouble, feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## SaintC

Well, its running.. and in the green... but it says I'm only pushing out 13k PPD... that is not very good i think....

same here... derby day..


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) Take off -advmethods.

2) Was your client off for a few hours?


Took off -advmethods for the SMP should I do the same for GPU as well? (getting ~15k off that)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Mr Plow generally a bigadv will only drop to low points like that if your gonna be missing the timeline for the bonus points, bigadv units generally give you 4 days to complete them, if its gonna be longer than 4 days for yours to finish then unfortunately you wont get big points for it.

edit: Also, you need to be looking at a Time Per Frame of under 50 mins or so to make the deadline, might struggle with a 3.4ghz overclock depending on the work unit.


Dang so two days worth of CPU folding down the drain? I'll try to bump it up to 3.6 at this voltage, but I crashed at 4.0 (I think due to the heat) and had to throw this makeshift OC together with an estimated clock and vcore. 
I also am not sure where to find my TPF in the FAH GPU Tracker V2 interface, I'm not seeing it anywhere.

Last question (for a while) should I reset the WU for my SMP now that I unticked -advmethods?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Wow really? My cpu has finished like 3 WU since the CC started. You have a problem my friend. SOMEONE HELP THIS GUY OUT!!


Word :/


----------



## SaintC

and im posting now... off topic.. while folding... that....

Midnight Interlude to win
Stay Thirsty to place
Pants on fire to show


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;13420541*
> Well, okay, I'll fold on 8/12 of my threads.
> Back to playing Age of Mythology.


----------



## kcuestag

Just sent the proof of participation to [email protected]et ;










That's all I needed, right?

Thanks!


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Just sent the proof of participation to [email protected] ;










That's all I needed, right?

Thanks!










Mama Mia!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Just sent the proof of participation to [email protected] ;










That's all I needed, right?

Thanks!










Eh...Your folding crap is blocking full view.lol


----------



## AblueXKRS

I really don't know what I'm producing.

Does a 580 really do 80k?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13420696*
> Eh...Your folding crap is blocking full view.lol


----------



## Tunapiano

Well this big producer is down for the count. Power has been out for the last 30 mins, someone hit a transformer with their car, could be tomorrow before I get power.

That means OCN lost my 65k ppd









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Well this big producer is down for the count. Power has been out for the last 30 mins, someone hit a transformer with their car, could be tomorrow before I get power.

That means OCN lost my 65k ppd









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Well this big producer is down for the count. Power has been out for the last 30 mins, someone hit a transformer with their car, could be tomorrow before I get power.

That means OCN lost my 65k ppd









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Ill take up the slack by throwing -bigadv on. Get back online when ya can man.


----------



## Blue Marker

Ack, I remember when a car hit some kind of power box at the corner of an intersection and took down all the power for the businesses there. Let's just say I got to go home early that day. This time, it is sad news


----------



## ChIck3n

W00T! After a year and several unproductive threads, I finally figured out I indeed can fold on my 8400 GS! All that was going on was that EVGA precision wasn't able to detect the GPU usage at first, so always showed 0%. After lowering the clock speeds a bit it detected it just fine. So another tiny card joins the race


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChIck3n*


W00T! After a year and several unproductive threads, I finally figured out I indeed can fold on my 8400 GS! All that was going on was that EVGA precision wasn't able to detect the GPU usage at first, so always showed 0%. After lowering the clock speeds a bit it detected it just fine. So another tiny card joins the race










Yay!


----------



## Gothiq

I cant join :/. Lol


----------



## soth7676

Can one fold a gpu or gpus without being in crossfire mode?? I have a couple of 6950s I can put on my system and have folding as long as my display 6950 isn't affected

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChIck3n;13420821*
> W00T! After a year and several unproductive threads, I finally figured out I indeed can fold on my 8400 GS! All that was going on was that EVGA precision wasn't able to detect the GPU usage at first, so always showed 0%. After lowering the clock speeds a bit it detected it just fine. So another tiny card joins the race


Anyone with an Avvy like that deserves a +Rep. +Rep x 6km=







that's a lot of Rep.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


Can one fold a gpu or gpus without being in crossfire mode?? I have a couple of 6950s I can put on my system and have folding as long as my display 6950 isn't affected

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


yeah you could do that


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


Can one fold a gpu or gpus without being in crossfire mode?? I have a couple of 6950s I can put on my system and have folding as long as my display 6950 isn't affected

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


Yes, use this v7 guide for ATI folding.


----------



## Sin100

I have done some complete bigadv cycles today!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im calling shenanigans!!!

This guy joins OCN in the middle of the CC. Makes his first thread about benching, and opposes folding for CC instead. I call spy trying to distract our members!

Here he is: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/10...challenge.html


----------



## Gahzirra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tunapiano*


well this big producer is down for the count. Power has been out for the last 30 mins, someone hit a transformer with their car, could be tomorrow before i get power.

That means ocn lost my 65k ppd









sent from my droid2 using tapatalk



blame canada!!!


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Im calling shenanigans!!!

This guy joins OCN in the middle of the CC. Makes his first thread about benching, and opposes folding for CC instead. I call spy trying to distract our members!

Here he is: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/10...challenge.html


Do you sift through every thread in every forum?


----------



## SonicJoe

Geez, works been so busy I've been out of the loop. I didn't realize it was chimpin time again. My trusty Q6600 and my brand new GTX560 Superclocked are on board. I can't commit 24/7, but I figure I can add ~10k-15k ppd to the team.


----------



## dev1ance

7.94 points behind now.....


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

I think its a bunch of crap that NCIX joined up with HWC in this. Its pure crap


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


7.94 points behind now.....


Well at least we get 2nd place?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## XPD541

ChImPiN

^.^

OCN FTW!!!


----------



## DevilGear44

My GTX 480 usually gets 18-19k but right now it's crunching on a 6801 @ 7k and I have no idea what to do about it. I tried restarting the client, resetting the card to stock clocks, deleting the WU, overclocking again, but it's [email protected]#*ing stuck at 7k.

Any tips for getting max ppd on gtx 480?


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


I think its a bunch of crap that NCIX joined up with HWC in this. Its pure crap


Is that what happened?

That's unfair if NCIX is using their server's to fold for HWC


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


I think its a bunch of crap that NCIX joined up with HWC in this. Its pure crap


Hmm. From what I can see, it's just a few (as in 3-4...) heavy producers from NCIX who moved over to HWC for the CC.

Quote:



That's unfair if NCIX is using their server's to fold for HWC


NCIX is a business and [email protected] is something run by the community forums...they're not going to use their servers to fold for HWC. If they were, HWC would be way ahead. It's just HWC members bought 4-5 SR-2 systems late March/mid-April and a few members from NCIX switched over.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


My GTX 480 usually gets 18-19k but right now it's crunching on a 6801 @ 7k and I have no idea what to do about it. I tried restarting the client, resetting the card to stock clocks, deleting the WU, overclocking again, but it's [email protected]#*ing stuck at 7k.

Any tips for getting max ppd on gtx 480?


Have you checked to see if it's running 3D or 2D clocks? It sounds like it's downclocking to 2D speeds.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...954525&page=16

@dev1ance...regardless. They need to work as there own team. We arnt recruiting anyone from other teams.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...954525&page=16


How about we join up with EVGA? We'd be unstoppable then.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13421176*
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=954525&page=16
> 
> @dev1ance...regardless. They need to work as there own team. We arnt recruiting anyone from other teams.


The thought of NCIX joining was brought up with the captains but the captains felt NCIX's contribution was negligible last year and thus agreed to nothing.

PSA post:
http://forums.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=213&threadid=2349840&pagenumber=1&msgcount=28&subpage=1

The majority (with the exception of a few posters) there are HWC members.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;13421168*
> Hmm. From what I can see, it's just a few (as in 3-4...) heavy producers from NCIX who moved over to HWC for the CC.
> 
> NCIX is a business and [email protected] is something run by the community forums...they're not going to use their servers to fold for HWC. If they were, HWC would be way ahead. It's just HWC members bought 4-5 SR-2 systems late March/mid-April and a few members from NCIX switched over.


Ah, that make's sense.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


The thought of NCIX joining was brought up with the captains but the captains felt NCIX's contribution was negligible last year and thus agreed to nothing.


They were wrong


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


I think its a bunch of crap that NCIX joined up with HWC in this. Its pure crap


I don't. Cause I'm gonna love rubbin our win in Linus's face.







lulz

Time for a nap though. I'll be back later.









~Ceadder


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


7.94 points behind now.....


pwnge

at least its for a good cause


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Have you checked to see if it's running 3D or 2D clocks? It sounds like it's downclocking to 2D speeds.


ARG!! 400mhz on the core! I'm trying everything and I can't get it into 3D clocks! FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


ARG!! 400mhz on the core! I'm trying everything and I can't get it into 3D clocks! FUUUUUUUUUU


Restart your computer? My GTX470 does that sometimes after leaving it on for so long.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


ARG!! 400mhz on the core! I'm trying everything and I can't get it into 3D clocks! FUUUUUUUUUU


needs a restart









Edit: Beat me to it, but yeah it's probably an unstable OC, my 470 does it sometimes as well


----------



## codejunki

I dont get it, normally on monthly foldathons we get 20 mil during 2 days, are people really that blind to CC?


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


ARG!! 400mhz on the core! I'm trying everything and I can't get it into 3D clocks! FUUUUUUUUUU


Restart the Computer? Fixed someone elses.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


Restart your computer? My GTX470 does that sometimes after leaving it on for so long.


Driver issues, downclock a little and restart...

Was happening to me earlier... Set up a profile in nvidia control panel, and also set a 2d profile in MSI afterburner. So far so good...

a 470 should get 11 - 15k PPD


----------



## Jihadzero

So there really is not anything more I can do on my end, I am putting up between 300-350,000 points from the $4500 of extra folding gear I bought for the Chimp Challenge and literally have all of my 15 and 20A circuits loaded(my power wheel downstairs looks like its spinning so fast its going to fly off). We literally just need more folders.

So (pending approval and a PM I sent to Zodac) if we can recruit 30-50 more people by the end of the Chimp Challenge, I will give away 6 GTS 250s and 1 GTX 295 from my old folding rigs as prizes for the Chimp Challenge as encouragement to get more folders. I have literally bribed every friend I have, set up folding on their computers and told them not to play games on them, I am in this to win.









Feel free to discuss this, I am going out for my Birthday Party and will not be back for 6 hours. Good Luck!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


ARG!! 400mhz on the core! I'm trying everything and I can't get it into 3D clocks! FUUUUUUUUUU


I assume you've gone into AB and set the 2d and 3d clock settings along with going into Nvidia control panel and changing power management mode to "prefer maximum performance?"

After you do those you'll need to restart btw to lock them both in.


----------



## Strat79

Pushing 158K total now with the SR.-2 going full tilt along with my other systems. Wish I could afford to run like this year round. Power bill is way to high with them all going though.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jihadzero*


So there really is not anything more I can do on my end, I am putting up between 300-350,000 points from the $4500 of extra folding gear I bought for the Chimp Challenge and literally have all of my 15 and 20A circuits loaded(my power wheel downstairs looks like its spinning so fast its going to fly off). We literally just need more folders.

So (pending approval and a PM I sent to Zodac) if we can recruit 30-50 more people by the end of the Chimp Challenge, I will give away 6 GTS 250s and 1 GTX 295 from my old folding rigs as prizes for the Chimp Challenge as encouragement to get more folders. I have literally bribed every friend I have, set up folding on their computers and told them not to play games on them, I am in this to win.









Feel free to discuss this, I am going out for my Birthday Party and will not be back for 6 hours. Good Luck!


Thank you!

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nbmjhk6

I bet we would have more people if it weren't for that BOINC pentathlon....


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jihadzero*


So there really is not anything more I can do on my end, I am putting up between 300-350,000 points from the $4500 of extra folding gear I bought for the Chimp Challenge and literally have all of my 15 and 20A circuits loaded(my power wheel downstairs looks like its spinning so fast its going to fly off). We literally just need more folders.

So (pending approval and a PM I sent to Zodac) if we can recruit 30-50 more people by the end of the Chimp Challenge, *I will give away 6 GTS 250s and 1 GTX 295 from my old folding rigs as prizes for the Chimp Challenge as encouragement to get more folders*. I have literally bribed every friend I have, set up folding on their computers and told them not to play games on them, I am in this to win.









Feel free to discuss this, I am going out for my Birthday Party and will not be back for 6 hours. Good Luck!


WOW! That's really nice of you! At least sell them! Maybe for dirt cheap like $50 each or something. We can't take advantage of you like that


----------



## 10acjed

Nvidia Control Panel

You have to manually go find if if you using FAH GPU Tracker v2, its in: 
"C:\\Users\\YourName\\FAH GPU Tracker V2"

And under GPU0


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


I bet we would have more people if it weren't for that BOINC pentathlon....










Seriously. We should move the CC to mid-May/end of May or late April.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


My GTX 480 usually gets 18-19k but right now it's crunching on a 6801 @ 7k and I have no idea what to do about it. I tried restarting the client, resetting the card to stock clocks, deleting the WU, overclocking again, but it's [email protected]#*ing stuck at 7k.

Any tips for getting max ppd on gtx 480?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


ARG!! 400mhz on the core! I'm trying everything and I can't get it into 3D clocks! FUUUUUUUUUU



Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Driver issues, downclock a little and restart...

Was happening to me earlier... Set up a profile in nvidia control panel, and also set a 2d profile in MSI afterburner. So far so good...

a 470 should get 11 - 15k PPD


i was having the same 405 mhz downclock to 2d speeds on 1 of my 460's. i'm folding on 4 460's on 3 different computers. the one that was downclocking was the only one i had upgraded to the new 270 drivers. i reinstalled the 267 drivers and everything was back to normal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


Seriously. We should move the CC to mid-May/end of May or late April.


nah, its too hot then. if anything we need to move it up earlier in the year like feb/march when its still cool and we can fold without having to run the ac 24-7


----------



## alchemik

85k coming in ~21 hours, also on Monday I'm sneaking into my dads office to set up folding on the comp there, i think it's a amd 4 core 3GHZ, so it should be worth some ppd. Also just looked at my psp and first thought was "if a ps3 can fold... maybe..."


----------



## Darkknight512

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO participation of OCN dropped to 78% on the last EOC update...


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


Seriously. We should move the CC to mid-May/end of May or late April.


They're _not_ moving the CC anytime soon. Starting on the 5th of May is basically part of the challenge. It'd be the equivalent of saying 'play the superbowl on a Friday'. Not gonna happen unfortunately. Besides, for those of us where it's just starting to get warmer or is already warmer, there are others that are much cooler.


----------



## csm725

Where do you check the above statistic?


----------



## veblen

Looks like Big Man MK and Deeebs, our super-server man, have yet to switch.


----------



## Tunapiano

well I am part of that drop, no power here. Someone hit a telephone pole.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmRose

Trying to get the most out of my rig but only seem to be delivering about 15k PPD. Any suggestions?


----------



## csm725

Deeebs has sadly switched already.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

73K in 5hrs


----------



## mike597

Gonna try to pick up the slack a little for those that can't fold, laptop is moving at a snail's pace now (2+ hrs to get 12%) but it's crunching away with 3,600 ppd and my sig rig is at 55k.

Wonder if I can get my wife's M*cbook pro folding without her noticing...


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO participation of OCN dropped to 78% on the last EOC update...


our participation probably hasn't gone down its just the percentage of points on the day. for example, i dropped 2 bigadv's this am, so haven't put up any other pts for these two machines since then, however everyone else folding for 37726 is still folding away, making the percentage of points on the day that ocnchimpin contributes smaller. we need more current folders to switch over...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


They're _not_ moving the CC anytime soon. Starting on the 5th of May is basically part of the challenge. It'd be the equivalent of saying 'play the superbowl on a Friday'. Not gonna happen unfortunately. Besides, for those of us where it's just starting to get warmer or is already warmer, there are others that are much cooler.


yeah, zodac filled me in earlier. i just like folding so much better when i can use my rigs as space heaters and not desperately have to check temps all day.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


Trying to get the most out of my rig but only seem to be delivering about 15k PPD. Any suggestions?


Are you folding on the 2500K and the 6970?


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Deeebs has sadly switched already.


Then he must have forgot a client! He just dumped 87k points on the last update.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I'll see if I can convince the gf to help on her Athlon X4.

We're too far behind!


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Are you folding on the 2500K and the 6970?


Yes.


----------



## steamboat

are there any special ways to configure my processor in v7? i'm only getting ~500 ppd


----------



## Tunapiano

I do like not having to ever check temps when I fold 24/7. The cpu is liquid cooled and the 2 580's never get above 63c on air with a fan profile that has them running at 100% once they get to 60c.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeru

Ouch. 6.92 points behind, that hurts.


----------



## veblen

Let's hope my machines stay steady.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Let's hope my machines stay steady.



















So beautiful I could cry


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


it's a 6963 and the time between the percentages keep changing, sometimes one percent taking 20 minutes, sometimes 3/4, sometimes 8.

Has this ever happened to anyone and is this normal? I don't think i'm running anything that should be affecting performance, only hfm + security essentials...











still getting this with this WU... could it just be the WU? I changed the priority of the client to high in task manager, don't know if that'll help...


----------



## dev1ance

TPU just recruited someone and a friend who would be producing an extra 3ChimpPoints/Day bringing them to roughly 11 ChimpPoints/Day. We're only producing ~9.5 ChimpPoints/Day.


----------



## K092084

We need to get nitteo and knitelife back in the game.


----------



## Aeru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


are there any special ways to configure my processor in v7? i'm only getting ~500 ppd


V7 client doesn't show the right PPD. It says 790 PPD for my little quad.
How long have you been folding on that smp WU btw? Did you make sure it's running on all 3 or 4 cores?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aeru*


ouch. 6.92 points behind, that hurts.










8.26


----------



## eloverton2

im going to buy another graphics card to fold on. gtx 470 or 560?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Ouch. 6.92 points behind, that hurts.










That's now past the 8 mark


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


That's now past the 8 mark










They keep bringing more gear online.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


Yes.


Are you using client v7? I'd imagine so if you are folding on the 6970.

Just to make sure: is your 2500K set to do -smp -bigadv?

Client v7 doesn't report bonuses so that may be why it seems low? Perhaps some more knowledgeable about the client can chime in.


----------



## Tunapiano

I am considering another 580 myself giving me tri-sli

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dev1ance

^
Do it.

Sent from my computer using a Logitech keyboard


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


V7 client doesn't show the right PPD. It says 790 PPD for my little quad.
How long have you been folding on that smp WU btw? Did you make sure it's running on all 3 or 4 cores?


i don't know how long it's been running. it's been 24/7 since the 5th. i'm @ 25% w/ 18 hours remaining so i'm guessing 6 hours?

my 6950's seem to be showing up correctly though, and my 9800gtx in my other rig is whistling away quite contentedly


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


still getting this with this WU... could it just be the WU? I changed the priority of the client to high in task manager, don't know if that'll help...


Keeping in mind my limited expirence with folding, I think it would be best score-wise if you only fold SMP on your i7, and forget about folding on the 5450. that i7 should net around 17k ppd i would think.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


im going to buy another graphics card to fold on. Gtx 470 or 560?


gtx560


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Are you using client v7? I'd imagine so if you are folding on the 6970.

Just to make sure: is your 2500K set to do -smp -bigadv?

Client v7 doesn't report bonuses so that may be why it seems low? Perhaps some more knowledgeable about the client can chime in.


Don't have it set to -bigadv, should I?


----------



## csm725

560 for folding. And damn we are down 8.26


----------



## Gnomepatrol

In all honesty, i really like that the CC brings people to fold. I however think the scoring this year is awful. It puts teams that fold all year round at a disadvantage to teams that just come in to fold for 10 days...

I really hope they do away with this garbage next year. Or i have a feeling there will be a lot less participation from teams that fold all year round. Or, even worse, people not folding at all except during competition times.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


Don't have it set to -bigadv, should I?


Definitely, given that it's at 4.5GHz!


----------



## 94_xj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


im going to buy another graphics card to fold on. gtx 470 or 560?


I would go 560. I've got a pair of 470s and they get about 14k ppd but I think a 560 can go higher with overclocks.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


In all honesty, i really like that the CC brings people to fold. I however think the scoring this year is awful. It puts teams that fold all year round at a disadvantage to teams that just come in to fold for 10 days...

I really hope they do away with this garbage next year. Or i have a feeling there will be a lot less participation from teams that fold all year round. Or, even worse, people not folding at all except during competition times.


instead of setting the chimp scale to whatever weeks or months they measured by, they should just do it from the previous years chimp challenge. then its a measure of how much teams have grown over a year. (however i realize that this will ensure evga dominates once again, because people go there to fold for bucks)...kind of takes the fun out of it.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


In all honesty, i really like that the CC brings people to fold. I however think the scoring this year is awful. It puts teams that fold all year round at a disadvantage to teams that just come in to fold for 10 days...

I really hope they do away with this garbage next year. Or i have a feeling there will be a lot less participation from teams that fold all year round. Or, even worse, people not folding at all except during competition times.


Every team competing folds all year round. Not just 10 days.


----------



## born2bwild

We should get together with EVGA or TPU...


----------



## gre0481

agreed with the scoring. Although, we could just stop for 10 months to get an advantage next year







Yeah right. That's against the point.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


In all honesty, i really like that the CC brings people to fold. I however think the scoring this year is awful. It puts teams that fold all year round at a disadvantage to teams that just come in to fold for 10 days...

I really hope they do away with this garbage next year. Or i have a feeling there will be a lot less participation from teams that fold all year round. Or, even worse, people not folding at all except during competition times.


I agree

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dev1ance

^
TPU already just got some random person with 700K PPD. That's about 3 Chimp Points for them daily to make it 11 Chimp Points per day. We're only making 9.5.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


Don't have it set to -bigadv, should I?


You won't be able to run bigadv on that CPU unless you use a VM or linux boot.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Every team competing folds all year round.


Not in the numbers during the CC. Those at HWC and TPU don't put out nearly the work that OCN or others do throughout the year. I am willing to bey the people that are folding over there stop as soon as the CC ends and never fold again, or at least till next year.

I'm not going to complain more than that since i am strictly a cold weather folder due to electricity costs, but still.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


instead of setting the chimp scale to whatever weeks or months they measured by, they should just do it from the previous years chimp challenge. then its a measure of how much teams have grown over a year. (however i realize that this will ensure evga dominates once again, because people go there to fold for bucks)...kind of takes the fun out of it.


I gave that a try already in excel, the rankings look like this

1.Monkey_Bollocks
2. ChimPowerUp
3. Custom*****imps
4. T32Monkeys
5. TSC!mp
6. BeaversGoneBananas
7. MaximumMonkey
8. OCNChimpin
9. EVGApes

The truth is, it is a lot easier for the small teams to grow, so the small teams come out on top when you base the points on last years.

I thought it was a good idea to do 50/50 and sent in an the excel sheet to Zodac, and then she requested pure last year's CC output of each team so I made another sheet showing that, and that was the result.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wheezo*


Keeping in mind my limited expirence with folding, I think it would be best score-wise if you only fold SMP on your i7, and forget about folding on the 5450. that i7 should net around 17k ppd i would think.


yea, i'm not folding on my 5450







it's just there so that I can have a motherboard that can overclock (p67s don't have onboard, and can't use the cpu's integrated graphics), but still not use too much power for the gpu.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

I think for next year the CC points should be based on how many [email protected] points each team folds this CC.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

as long as we beat EVGA!


----------



## KOBALT

Gotta go buy another window fan. My office is cooking!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


In all honesty, i really like that the CC brings people to fold. I however think the scoring this year is awful. It puts teams that fold all year round at a disadvantage to teams that just come in to fold for 10 days...

I really hope they do away with this garbage next year. Or i have a feeling there will be a lot less participation from teams that fold all year round. Or, even worse, people not folding at all except during competition times.


I agree with this. It actually encourages people to fold less and only fold like crazy during the contest. Someone didn't think this through.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Click me.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


Not in the numbers during the CC. Those at HWC and TPU don't put out nearly the work that OCN or others do throughout the year. I am willing to bey the people that are folding over there stop as soon as the CC ends and never fold again, or at least till next year.

I'm not going to complain more than that since i am strictly a cold weather folder due to electricity costs, but still.


i thought about that as well, but this is the first year they set up the point system this way, so it's not possible for them to have known in advance to stop folding so they could artificially boost their points for the rankings.

keep in mind we have people on our team that don't normally fold, or switched to folding 24/7 just for the CC as well.

while it's a lot of fun making this competition and trying to beat the other teams, (cliche line incoming) the real winners are the people we're helping when we dedicate our personal resources to finding a cure for them. if the CC only manages to get 1 extra person folding, then it was worth it.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


i thought about that as well, but this is the first year they set up the point system this way, so it's not possible for them to have known in advance to stop folding so they could artificially boost their points for the rankings.

keep in mind we have people on our team that don't normally fold, or switched to folding 24/7 just for the CC as well.

while it's a lot of fun making this competition and trying to beat the other teams, (cliche line incoming) the real winners are the people we're helping when we dedicate our personal resources to finding a cure for them. if the CC only manages to get 1 extra person folding, then it was worth it.


Hit the nail on the head. Rep+


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I agree with this. It actually encourages people to fold less and only fold like crazy during the contest. Someone didn't think this through.


I concur.


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


Took off -advmethods for the SMP should I do the same for GPU as well? (getting ~15k off that)

Dang so two days worth of CPU folding down the drain? I'll try to bump it up to 3.6 at this voltage, but I crashed at 4.0 (I think due to the heat) and had to throw this makeshift OC together with an estimated clock and vcore. 
I also am not sure where to find my TPF in the FAH GPU Tracker V2 interface, I'm not seeing it anywhere.

Last question (for a while) should I reset the WU for my SMP now that I unticked -advmethods?

Word :/


Not to be _that guy_ and bump my own post, but I think my questions/problems got kind of swept under the rug because of how fast this thread is moving. Can anyone help me here?

Note: I normally wouldn't do this, I just have a feeling nobody is going to search through some 300 pages to find all the unanswered questions


----------



## MonsterSound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


i thought about that as well, but this is the first year they set up the point system this way, so it's not possible for them to have known in advance to stop folding so they could artificially boost their points for the rankings.

keep in mind we have people on our team that don't normally fold, or switched to folding 24/7 just for the CC as well.

while it's a lot of fun making this competition and trying to beat the other teams, (cliche line incoming) the real winners are the people we're helping when we dedicate our personal resources to finding a cure for them. if the CC only manages to get 1 extra person folding, then it was worth it.


thanks for posting that steamboat
fold on


----------



## Wheezo

MR.PLOW- I can answer one of your questions. To see TPF in GPU Tracker v2, you have to set up the HFM.NET monitor.


----------



## Citra

36 members and 17 guests, come on guys! We need all the help we can get!


----------



## SaintC

I just emailed this to the address on the start of this VERY long thread..

Am I doing ok... or am I too slow..? I have no idea what my PPD number should be. Keep in mind.. im *cough* stock *cough*


----------



## steamboat

i know you can get another ~7k out of your 6950 at stock, but i'm fairly certain you need client v7 for that. perhaps someone more knowledgeable than i could help w/ that.


----------



## SaintC

Aye.. I have been reading around these threads.. and it seems my blend of intel/ati is not conducive to a productive folding experience... but...

Im setting up my old P4 to run 24/7 as we speak... 

Do i finish the run to 100 percent complete..? or start a new one..?


----------



## steamboat

run them both


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Finish it.


----------



## SaintC

Well my cooler is pretty much shot on my old P4..... ill order a new one tomorrow.. and get it cranked up to join the 24/7 folders club.. Now I have something constructive to do with my older pcs instead of gathering dust!!!!

I think this is bloody great... all these little calculations will take us closer to a cure to so many diseases... 

Gonna start my friends on this as well..


----------



## XeloX

I was getting 14k ppd for my i5 2500k previously but it dropped to 6.2k for no aparent reason. Tried rebooting to no avail.
Any idea's?


----------



## CreepyDan

Eh, not using my computer much today, so I ran a gpu client. 13k for now.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeloX*


I was getting 14k ppd for my i5 2500k previously but it dropped to 6.2k for no aparent reason. Tried rebooting to no avail.
Any idea's?


same work unit?


----------



## robbo2

You may have got a standard unit rather then a SMP unit. Has been happening a lot to my phenom rig.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


You may have got a standard unit rather then a SMP unit. Has been happening a lot to my phenom rig.


That's been happening to me, too. Such a bummer.


----------



## allikat

My rig will be on for the CC, but I'll be dropping out when it's done. I just cannot afford to run it at such high power levels 24/7. If there's anyone in the UK who can afford the power, I can get them a dual P3 1.3Ghz/2GB rack mount and a dual P4 1.4Ghz/1GB, but they are so very power inefficient it's pointless to run them when paying for the power.


----------



## DevilGear44

8.57 points behind...


----------



## XeloX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


You may have got a standard unit rather then a SMP unit. Has been happening a lot to my phenom rig.


ugh.. why is folding so difficult to get into? imo it should be more userfriendly if they want more people to start folding....


----------



## ali7up

About to drop 3 bigadv and 5 gpu3 WUs. Fold on OCN!


----------



## AblueXKRS

We're 8.57 points down.


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeloX*


ugh.. why is folding so difficult to get into? imo it should be more userfriendly if they want more people to start folding....


It is Ã¼ber userfriendly, only took me 5 minutes to setup.

You using [email protected] Client Control?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeloX*


ugh.. why is folding so difficult to get into? imo it should be more userfriendly if they want more people to start folding....


Agreed. It seems easy enough, and then when you want to get into it you're bombarded with "new client this, work unit that, bigadv those, add flags to the thingiemabopper, switch back to old drivers, smp this, GPU2/3 that, bonus points for them, passkey for that, tracker or HFM...." etc etc


----------



## AdmRose

I think I should set up all the i5's and i7's (about 100 total) at the college I work at to fold for OCN


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


I think I should set up all the i5's and i7's (about 100 total) at the college I work at to fold for OCN










I think that's a GREAT IDEA!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


I think I should set up all the i5's and i7's (about 100 total) at the college I work at to fold for OCN










*serious face* ... *nod* ...


----------



## hfcobra

so no CPU folding is allowed for the Chimp Challenge?


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


so no CPU folding is allowed for the Chimp Challenge?


It's allowed so GET FOLDING!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just submitted my first WU for the Chimp Challenge, I know I'm 3 days late, but hey, go easy on me.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


so no CPU folding is allowed for the Chimp Challenge?


anything goes, so get folding


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4*


It's allowed so GET FOLDING!


just started!









worried about temps though







hitting 68C after a minute....


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wheezo*


MR.PLOW- I can answer one of your questions. To see TPF in GPU Tracker v2, you have to set up the HFM.NET monitor.


Aye.

My GPU's TPF is 00:01:18 and my CPU (SMP)'s TPF is 00:49:49 with my OC bumped up to 3.62

EDIT: PPD for SMP is still 17.5K though :/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


so no CPU folding is allowed for the Chimp Challenge?


That's the 2nd time I heard that... where in the heck are you getting that from?!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


just started!









worried about temps though







hitting 68C after a minute....

BTW: where do we send the screenshot to? Do we only need to send one?


68c is fine. I hover around the 70c mark


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


Aye.

My GPU's TPF is 00:01:18 and my CPU (SMP)'s TPF is 00:49:49 with my OC bumped up to 3.62


Wow, based on my results, that is good. Way better than what I am getting. Wish I knew how to OC







and had a Nivida gpu.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


68c is fine. I hover around the 70c mark










now its 74C









I will leave it running anyways though!!! TIME TO FOLD LIKE A BOSS









@Krusher33: on the original screenshot the SMP is full and the CPU is not folding. I did not know that the SMP was multi core CPU and the CPU was only for single cores


----------



## full_force1986

All running for few hours now will check CPU and gpu when home.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh I see.


----------



## Demented

They have an 8.79 lead now. Fold on, brothers, fold on!

Never give up, never surrender!










My little dedi has been chomping for over 2 days straight! Got my 2500K running, and will leave it running as long as I can. I'm hoping that because I'm mainly doing SMP, and one lower end GPU, my electric bill won't be that bad. Guess I'll see...


----------



## bello

just set up my gtx460 SOC oc'ed. anyone know how good they are for folding?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bello*


just set up my gtx460 SOC oc'ed. anyone know how good they are for folding?


Fairly good; 14k-ish PPD.


----------



## Millentree10

hmm i would fold my laptop but i really dont want to go through the trouble of changing over debian to an i686 kernel just so i can install fahclient


----------



## Behemoth777

Stats are hosted on their site, and they are winning by a huge margin. Coincidence?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I leave e for a few hours and their lead increases? W T H

We need something drastic to help us catch up or we will be dead in the water. Any ideas?

I know most people will say "just wait its still early" but, we should wait for them to have even a bigger lead? Hell no we need servers folding or something. Anybody have any killer ideas?


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wheezo*


Wow, based on my results, that is good. Way better than what I am getting. Wish I knew how to OC







and had a Nivida gpu.


I'm happy with the GPU performance, but according to Zodac that's a super low PPD for the SMP. So I guess something's wrong...

Is there a reason you're holding off on learning how to OC? 
This is a great place to learn and now is a terrific time


----------



## zodac

Look; Folding fangrills!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


For a limited time, we are donating $1 to the Community Folding Project for each order of [email protected] fan grills. FTW PC is an advocate for charitable and medical research donations. We will be making ongoing donations to charities and the CFP on behalf of our customers.


----------



## Blostorm

Fold moar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Stats are hosted on their site, and they are winning by a huge margin. Coincidence?


No; Evga have the same stats.


----------



## Lostcase

Good thing I finally participated this time around.


----------



## hfcobra

my CPU PPD is 0.0 Should I worry about this or is this just because I overclocked and my CPU is not recognized?


----------



## full_force1986

Zodac I'm using the gpu tracker for folding at its all set up for ocn is there anything else I need to do so my points go to our score? I have the hfh thing running as well to monitor it all.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


my CPU PPD is 0.0 Should I worry about this or is this just because I overclocked and my CPU is not recognized?


How long has it been folding? Sometimes it takes a few frames to show accurate PPD.


----------



## XPD541

Got home and transferred the rest of what I've got over to OCNChimpin. Should be pullin about 20k PPD.









6 more days right? I can go without gaming that long EASY.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look; Folding fangrills!


That is so awesome!


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


my CPU PPD is 0.0 Should I worry about this or is this just because I overclocked and my CPU is not recognized?


Wait for the first few % to go by. HFM only calculates PPD once you've reached 3% for instance.


----------



## eloverton2

aye yo, when's the next foldathon?


----------



## bello

wair so i cant play games whilst folding?


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


How long has it been folding? Sometimes it takes a few frames to show accurate PPD.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


Wait for the first few % to go by. HFM only calculates PPD once you've reached 3% for instance.


alright well I just started so that would be why









Going to start up my laptop now too.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bello*


wair so i cant play games whilst folding?


You could. It slows things down though.


----------



## bello

oh ok. ill just watch some youtube


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bello*


oh ok. ill just watch some youtube










If your folding GPU would that not also slow things down?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bello*


wair so i cant play games whilst folding?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


You could. It slows things down though.


This game will not slow anything down:

HTTP://www.OGame.org/

Join Universe 30, we have an Alliance there.

Web-Based space exploration and battle game. Can be played from a phone too!









Sent from mah DROID Blur.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


This game will not slow anything down:

HTTP://www.OGame.org/

Join Universe 30, we have an Alliance there.

Web-Based space exploration and battle game. Can be played from a phone too!









Sent from mah DROID Blur.


I used to be an ogamer, but gave up once the alliances kept dieing. How active is the OCN one? I used to be a top 200 fleeter.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *full_force1986*


Zodac I'm using the gpu tracker for folding at its all set up for ocn is there anything else I need to do so my points go to our score? I have the hfh thing running as well to monitor it all.


Nope; that's it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


aye yo, when's the next foldathon?


June some time.


----------



## AdmRose

I still have the v7 where it'll crash if I try to watch a video while folding my GPU *sigh*


----------



## SaintC

ok.. so what happens when it gets to 100 percent..? does it start over automatically.. or must I start it manually..?

Oh.. and is 12 to 14k... an ok PPD..?


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


ok.. so what happens when it gets to 100 percent..? does it start over automatically.. or must I start it manually..?


It starts automatically as long as you didnt select ask before sending wu.


----------



## Millentree10

i dont undertstad why we fold? what are the benefits exactly?


----------



## sbinh

here is why: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main

and this: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Science

some results: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


i dont undertstad why we fold? what are the benefits exactly?


This:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's a distributed computing project; we donate out CPU and GPU cycles to help Stanford University simulate protein folding. This research is used in a wide variety of researching for cure for diseases like Huntington's, Alzheimer's, and multiple forms of cancer.

In return, we receive points based on how much we Fold. Every year, the top Folding teams compete against each other in the Chimp Challenge. Partly to increase production across the board, partly for pride.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


i dont undertstad why we fold? what are the benefits exactly?


*Remember that we Fold for the research, not for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.*


----------



## SaintC

We are folding for life.. quite literally in some cases..


----------



## sbinh

another reason: we fold because we got addicted to it ..


----------



## Disturbed117

also. hope you are doing ok Syrillian


----------



## MR_Plow

Zodac, what kind of ppd should I be getting at 3.6ghz with my previously viewed configuration (minus the -advmethods flag)?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


*Remember that we Fold for the research, not for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.*


Yeah, I just didn't get what said "research" was

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


here is why: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main

and this: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Science

some results: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers


ah, i see. thanks


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


Zodac, what kind of ppd should I be getting at 3.6ghz with my previously viewed configuration (minus the -advmethods flag)?


SMP, ~18k... -bigadv, a bit under 30k.

I think.


----------



## alwang17

Yeaaa. BGB's lead is down to 8.30 now.


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


SMP, ~18k... -bigadv, a bit under 30k.

I think.










I'm running SMP and clicked enable -bigadv. Right now PPD is 18.5k. I'm also going along the same rate as before (definitely will take me a few days to finish this one WU since my TPF is (00







47:51) am I doing something wrong?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*









I'm running SMP and clicked enable -bigadv. Right now PPD is 18.5k. I'm also going along the same rate as before (definitely will take me a few days to finish this one WU since my TPF is (00







47:51) am I doing something wrong?


Project number?


----------



## Lampen

Moar folders! :d


----------



## SaintC

im only pushing around 12 to 14k atm @3.2GHz... i dont have -bigadv enabled. Feel like its a bit slow myself...


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


project number?


6901


----------



## Clawbog

8.3 points D:


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


6901


Was the computer off for a while? A 47min TPF sounds fine...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


8.3 points D:


Yeah, not good, but still not seriously bad. We've got a lot more PPD coming in the next couple of days.


----------



## Coopa88

Just got home to see my linux VM pick up a 6900 WU with a TPF of 22:37


----------



## SaintC

im going to do this all day tomorrow..


----------



## suitaroh

Hello all,

Folding noob here, I just decided to start. I installed a evga gtx 460 768mb in addition to the msi gts 250 in my sig. I installed FAH as detailed in the second post here I got as far as this








And then window's explorer crashed and needed a restart







Does it look like I was doing everything right so far? Any ideas on why it crashed? Also, is their anything I could do better?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *suitaroh*


Hello all,

Folding noob here, I just decided to start. I installed a evga gtx 460 768mb in addition to the msi gts 250 in my sig. I installed FAH as detailed in the second post here I got as far as this 
And then window's explorer crashed and needed a restart







Does it look like I was doing everything right so far? Any ideas on why it crashed? Also, is their anything I could do better?


Everything looks fine; only thing you can do better is:

• OC some more.
• Find more hardware.
• Convince more people to Fold.


----------



## SaintC

Been researching on the web for good dedicated folding computers... thinking of building one as my next project...


----------



## alwang17

Oooh yay! my friend with a i7-2600k and a GTX 580 agreed to fold. But only after we're done with our AP Bio exam, so I'm helping him set up tomorrow.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


Been researching on the web for good dedicated folding computers... thinking of building one as my next project...


An i7 2600k rig running in Linux.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


Been researching on the web for good dedicated folding computers... thinking of building one as my next project...


2500k/2600k, three 560s.


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Was the computer off for a while? A 47min TPF sounds fine...


Nope, well not for this WU at least. The TPF is better than I thought it would be (and for that matter, seems better then what my results are actually showing).


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An i7 2600k rig running in Linux.










eh what...you mean that folding in linux will be better than in win 7? i'm guessing that's what you're saying


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


eh what...you mean that folding in linux will be better than in win 7? i'm guessing that's what you're saying










For the cpu you'll get better PPD under linux due to less overhead. Windows isn't very efficient for this type of computing.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## hfcobra

what is -bigadv? I enabled it but I have not gotten many more PPD yet. I don't see how it can possibly hit 30K :/


----------



## Citra

Step your folding up. 
Citra-OCN


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


For the cpu you'll get better PPD under linux due to less overhead. Windows isn't very efficient for this type of computing.

Sent from my phone.


Ah I see...that might be tough. All his SATA ports are filled up (why he would ever need 12TB just for anime baffles me). But any ppd is better than none.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


what is -bigadv? I enabled it but I have not gotten many more PPD yet. I don't see how it can possibly hit 30K :/


It'll take effect next WU, then you'll see.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Ah I see...that might be tough. All his SATA ports are filled up (why he would ever need 12TB just for anime baffles me). But any ppd is better than none.










It *was* more for the guy talking about a dedicated Folding rig.


----------



## Awaz

I fuming hot lava !! I had a spare PS3 (one of those fat ones) with a broken blue ray drive. I could watch netflix and stuff fine with it. I wanted to set it up to fold as well (already got another PS3 folding). Well, it said I needed to update firmware before I can install FAH. So I did and now I am in a update loop error - 8002F14E. I had it apart and put it together to fold. Apparently, it either it is detecting a broken blue ray drive and just locked up the system or I did not put one of the ribbons right. But it is pissing me off that the whole system useless for one stinking blue ray player. I hope Sony goes down for this PoS console !!









I was so looking forward to making it slave to fold for OCN.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It *was* more for the guy talking about a dedicated Folding rig.










Oh.


----------



## Thumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Not everyone can fold though, for a dozen reasons. 
Most cause of parents and the bill, noise, temps etc.


Preaching to the choir my friend. The reason I went from 5 systems to 1 folding 24/7 was reaching the end of my ability to pay $300 a month just to power the systems.


----------



## Coopa88

You can always run linux in a virtual machine though for a PPD boost. Won't give as much as a native linux but it is still better than running it in windows. That is what I do so I can monitor my temps easier.


----------



## SaintC

looks like ill get to buy a sabertooth p67 and a copy of linux..

Quick question... does internet bandwidth or connection play a role here..?


----------



## goodtobeking

Minor problem here guys. I was checking our OCNs 24hour total, and went to my personal page, which is bookmarked. I noticed I jumped up like 10 spots. Then I realized my -bigadv I dropped yesterday was under my own name.

How is that possible. I started the first -bigadv under my name. Then Zodac told me I had to switch before I started it. I stopped it, deleted the work folder, and queue file. I fixed names and passkey. And got a new -bigadv. I am 60% done with my next -bigadv.

My 460 is has been folding since day one, and its points are going toward the CC. Because I am not getting any points for it. And I am using the Tracker as well. And it says that my username is OCNChimpin


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


Quick question... does internet bandwidth or connection play a role here..?


The work units are a few megabytes. The only data transmission is the downloaded work unit and uploaded results.


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

I've got my sig rig and my brother's rig (both quads) working cpu and gpu and we'll be running 24/7! Let's do this OCN!


----------



## B-Con

Hey, Z!! My rig has been cranking out about 33K PPD. Unfortunately, I can only fold at night.

So, when I restart my clients in the evening (SMP2 6.34, GPU2 6.23), they pick up where they left off. Although, HFM (0.6.2) shows me incorrect stats.

The SMP PPD starts out at 10, and increases by approximately 10 for every 1% of the SMP WU's completion. I can see in the client that the WU's progress is taking about 3 1/2 minutes for every 1%. That seems about right. Also, the "Complete" column in HFM resets to 0.

The GPU stats also start out around 400 and 300 PPD and slowly increase. The "Complete" column also resets to 0. When I display the client's viewer, the time until completion of the WU seems to be correct.

Additionally, in HFM, the "Progress" % is correct, but, obviously, the "ETA" is not.

If I delete the "Work" folders & the "queue.dat" files, and restart the clients, the stats show correctly for the new WU's.

Any ideas?
.


----------



## Thumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Minor problem here guys. I was checking our OCNs 24hour total, and went to my personal page, which is bookmarked. I noticed I jumped up like 10 spots. Then I realized my -bigadv I dropped yesterday was under my own name.


Well then, report to Room 34B for your flogging.


----------



## SaintC

Unfortunately I cannot fold at night either... however, Im not stopping until my WU is complete.

I signed up, with new folder, but after I started, thus probalby will be an empty folder until i start another WU tomorrow. Nonetheless, my setup is contributing to our team..

Recruiting campaign starts tomorrow... gonna get a lot of my friends addicted to this most awesome project!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Hey, Z!! My rig has been cranking out about 33K PPD. Unfortunately, I can only fold at night.

So, when I restart my clients in the evening (SMP2 6.34, GPU2 6.23), they pick up where they left off. Although, HFM (0.6.2) shows me incorrect stats.

The SMP PPD starts out at 10, and increases by approximately 10 for every 1% of the SMP WU's completion. I can see in the client that the WU's progress is taking about 3 1/2 minutes for every 1%. That seems about right. Also, the "Complete" column in HFM resets to 0.

The GPU stats also start out around 400 and 300 PPD and slowly increase. The "Complete" column also resets to 0. When I display the client's viewer, the time until completion of the WU seems to be correct.

Additionally, in HFM, the "Progress" % is correct, but, obviously, the "ETA" is not.

If I delete the "Work" folders & the "queue.dat" files, and restart the clients, the stats show correctly for the new WU's.

Any ideas?
.


That PPD is stupidly low...

1) Are bonus calculations enabled?
2) Have your GPUs dropped to 2D clocks?
3) Have you tried reinstalling HFM?


----------



## Decade

I see the ranks have really yet to change. Kinda of a bummer that the competition isn't really... there.


----------



## sbinh

B-Con ... 
because it also counts the OFF TIME . means the time your rig is NOT folding then calculate the average.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


The work units are a few megabytes. The only data transmission is the downloaded work unit and uploaded results.


Unless you are doing big adv, those files are 100mb+ iirc.


----------



## hfcobra

alright! between my sig and laptop, i am contributing 40K PPD without the bigadv which will take effect next WU.


----------



## Demented

I love TeamViewer! I have it set up on all my rigs now, and I can check all of my rig's temps, production, and even transfer files from my desktop to my laptop here at work! I know this is prolly old news for some, but I've never had a reason for remote computing until now, so it's new to me!

In other news...Keep on Foldin'!


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That PPD is stupidly low...

1) Are bonus calculations enabled?
2) Have your GPUs dropped to 2D clocks?
3) Have you tried reinstalling HFM?


1) Yes
2) No
3) No, but I can.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


B-Con ... 
because it also counts the OFF TIME . means the time your rig is NOT folding then calculate the average.


Bingo!! I went into HFM's "Preferences" -> "Options" and changed the "Calculate PPD based on:" from "Effective Rate" to "All Frames". PPD back to normal.

Now, I can sleep well tonight.









Thanks for your help, guys!!

Keep up the good work OCN!!..








....


----------



## gildadan

Well at least the gap has closed a little. Sad we aren't at 30 million yet. Another 15 million day would have closed the gap up nicely. So why the drop off in ppd? Can't be just because of some bigadv projects.

Fold on folks!


----------



## zodac

Weekend probably.


----------



## Somenamehere

Question:

I have my 920 @ 4ghz running -bigadv yet my ppd is only 2k. Yes 2k, at the start of the CC I was doing 20k, nothing has changed.

WU 6992


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Question:

I have my 920 @ 4ghz running -bigadv yet my ppd is only 2k. Yes 2k, at the start of the CC I was doing 20k, nothing has changed.

WU 6992


P6992 is not -bigadv...


----------



## RagingCain

Don't worry, come Monday/Tuesday, you will have my RIG as close to 24/7 as I can till the end of competition.


----------



## Bobicon

I've been playing way to many games today I got my PPD down to 1,300, lol.

EDIT: back up to 6k ppd I stopped playing games.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


P6992 is not -bigadv...


Still smp shouldnt give 2k. I have the -bigadv flag on, why am I no longer getting any.


----------



## Ceadderman

Keep Folding y'all we got lots of -bigadv gonna drop tomorrow this thing ain't over.









~Ceadder


----------



## Millentree10

stupid ati cards taking up a core









cpu down to 6k ppd gpu at 7k

On most projects my CPU isnt showing credit on v7 client.. should i run gpu on v7 and cpu on other?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

My 560 = The Lone Ranger.

16k PPD, gogogo.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Need to try to get these guys to switch atleast the big hitters that arent helping out 10 users that put out 40k+ that arent helping us win.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726


----------



## DevilGear44

If only my computer was good enough for bigadv units









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Need to try to get these guys to switch atleast the big hitters that arent helping out 10 users that put out 40k+ that arent helping us win.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726


ROFL @ the misspellings of OCNChimpin.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Need to try to get these guys to switch atleast the big hitters that arent helping out 10 users that put out 40k+ that arent helping us win.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726


Sent a PM to them all (except biglaz since I don't know his OCN name).

No replies.


----------



## AliceInChains

Well, I got my 2600k [email protected], and both gpu's folding @ stock speeds. My machine is putting off so much heat, i got both windows open and a fan blowing out to exhaust it.

edit: my dad is going to have a cow when sees the electric bill, lol


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


If only my computer was good enough for bigadv units










Um, you can. Your processor has 8 threads. If you want to meet the deadline, though, get it to 3.8GHz or 4GHz.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sent a PM to them all (except biglaz since I don't know his OCN name).

No replies.










his name is burfo









http://www.overclock.net/12515116-post1191.html


----------



## topog_z

Im too lazy to fold.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


his name is burfo









http://www.overclock.net/12515116-post1191.html


I searched that thread too and didn't find him...









Anyway, PM'd.


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Need to try to get these guys to switch atleast the big hitters that arent helping out 10 users that put out 40k+ that arent helping us win.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726


Was just about to post this. Too bad no one replied







Is mklvotep not taking part in it? Seems weird that he wouldn't know about the CC.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Im too lazy to fold.


Get. Out.


----------



## topog_z

No. No.


----------



## AliceInChains

i got my netbook folding. It has an intel atom, haha

edit: nvm bsod


----------



## Ceadderman

*WTH!!!*









Why did I get hit with a THREE day Fold after finishing up a 2 day WU?









Any other time no problem but during CC? I smell a rat.









~Ceadder


----------



## charlie97

lets kick the tires and Light the fires, I'm Revved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topog_z

Folding for 5 days straight is ok?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Folding for 5 days straight is ok?


Yup it's encouraged.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Folding for 5 days straight is ok?


Ive been folding 24/7 for two weeks now on my other phenomx 6 rig. Folding 24/7 is fine.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Folding for 5 days straight is ok?


sure, why not


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Im too lazy to fold.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*

i got my netbook folding. It has an intel atom, haha

edit: nvm bsod


Me too! Um except for the BSOD...


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie97*


lets kick the tires and Light the fires, I'm Revved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your avatar is so confusing and contradicting!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*

i got my netbook folding. It has an intel atom, haha

edit: nvm bsod


----------



## AliceInChains

I like the avatars for this. Pretty neat


----------



## topog_z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*












I dont fold when im playing GTA4 for 4 hours for obvious reasons.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Folding for 5 days straight is ok?


Yup. I plan on having my 'For Mom' rig folding from now until it dies.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*












This.






































~Ceadder


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Folding for 5 days straight is ok?


Yup, as long as your temps are fine







I've been folding 24/7 on both my rigs since December and they're doing just fine.


----------



## PCSarge

dont be skimpin on the ocn chimpin







lol

i wonder if it matters if i SS my gpu client...my cpu is nowhere near 50% but my gpu client is nearly there


----------



## topog_z

Usually i have folding set on my "4'th core" ok or no?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


I dont fold when im playing GTA4 for 4 hours for obvious reasons.


Then at the VERY least you could fold when you are sleeping??


----------



## gildadan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


I like the avatars for this. Pretty neat


I like them but where can I get one? I am probably just blind.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


I dont fold when im playing GTA4 for 4 hours for obvious reasons.


You can't go without Gaming for 7 more days? I'm a gaming addict so excuse me if I find that hard to believe.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I have been folding 24/7 for the last year. Only time I don't fold is while gaming.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You can't go without Gaming for 7 more days? I'm a gaming addict so excuse me if I find that hard to believe.









~Ceadder










idk about him, but I have been gaming for a couple hrs between wu's cause i already havent gamed for a week and a half before this started


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


I like them but where can I get one? I am probably just blind.


They're in the OP


----------



## topog_z

Lately i havent been on my rig for some reason so that doesnt help folding much if i dont keep it on 24/7 sometimes.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


I dont fold when im playing GTA4 for 4 hours for obvious reasons.


That sucks I thought that a Q6600 would handle that ok. My 955 is fine I just got done playing Crysis 2 matter of fact and the GPU Tracker has been running the whole time. Weird


----------



## Wishmaker

9.45 points behind







. I guess we won't be able to catch up







.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


~Spread the Word!:
Support OCNChimpin by changing your avatar to one of the official avatars:








































Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*

I like them but where can I get one? I am probably just blind.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


9.45 points behind







. I guess we won't be able to catch up







.


It's 9.55.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


9.45 points behind







. I guess we won't be able to catch up







.


sarcasm detecked?


----------



## sbinh

Folding is my game ... lolz


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


It's 9.55.


Hey, stop making it worse...


----------



## Millentree10

arent we only 3 days in tho?


----------



## dude120

How would we feasibly catch up?


----------



## Zackcy

I'm folding for EVGA, is that a problem







?


----------



## topog_z

Q6600 handles gta 4 and crysis fine at stock speeds all i need is a 250,260,4770,4850 to get the full potiental of this CPU.


----------



## gildadan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*


They're in the OP











Oh I am sooooo blind.


----------



## King Nothing

Plenty of time to pray for a Canadian blackout!


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I'm folding for EVGA, is that a problem







?


Way to put a target on your chest.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


Q6600 handles gta 4 and crysis fine at stock speeds all i need is a 250,260,4770,4850 to get the full potiental of this CPU.


I'm sorry. I meant playing a game while folding. Have you tried to see if or how much lag or loss of FPS you get?


----------



## topog_z

I've never liked EVGA and never will.


----------



## BlueLights

Been curious about folding for a while now, soo I thought I would join up too and help out! =D Just got everything set up, chose GPU client..hope this is right =) Please correct me if I should have it on SMP! Complete noob at folding but I'm reading as much as i can.


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


Oh I am sooooo blind.










Happens to the best of us









Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


Plenty of time to pray for a Canadian blackout!


That wouldn't be good for me


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topog_z*


I've never liked EVGA and never will.


Cause they don't make anything AMD/ATI







.


----------



## topog_z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Cause they don't make anything AMD/ATI







.


No it's not that.


----------



## drnilly007

Ok i got the fah gpu tracker running how do I enable the cpu to run also because i only have a 8600gts but my i5 could fold too right?


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*


Happens to the best of us









That wouldn't be good for me










Hahaha my bad. You house can survive the blackout.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Ok i got the fah gpu tracker running how do I enable the cpu to run also because i only have a 8600gts but my i5 could fold too right?


Setup>Configure Than turn on SMP


----------



## topog_z

Your GPU is bottlenecking the CPU to a ridiculous point.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Ok i got the fah gpu tracker running how do I enable the cpu to run also because i only have a 8600gts but my i5 could fold too right?


Enable SMP Folding.


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Been curious about folding for a while now, soo I thought I would join up too and help out! =D Just got everything set up, chose GPU client..hope this is right =) Please correct me if I should have it on SMP! Complete noob at folding but I'm reading as much as i can.


CPU -> 1 core
SMP -> 2+ cores.

So you want to use SMP. This is my first time folding to, so why not start with the CC. Right now I'm dropping 43k, if my PC doesn't bomb lol


----------



## drnilly007

Is 70c too high?


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Is 70c too high?


For your CPU?? Wait for anything?? Um yea a bit! What does it run normally??


----------



## drnilly007

Its oced to 4.00 but it idles at 23-28 and when I game It usually is around that too


----------



## drnilly007

I mean I dont know what the temps are when I game... but the gpu is at 68


----------



## King Nothing

That's great temps for idle and games. My idle about the same. I have been folding for 3 days straight now and my CPU temp is 48c, GPU1 57c, GPU2 54c

I don't know what a Rocketfish HSF looks like but why don't you take off your side door and try to let a little bit of that heat out.


----------



## csm725

I calculated the percent of points each team has gained that are for CC as of now: 90 TPU; 77 HWC; 66 OCN; 56 TSC; 55 EVGA; 54 MPC; 53 OAU; 53 OCC; 52 CPC


----------



## Millentree10

why such a drop for today? 2M fewer points than friday


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I calculated the percent of points each team has gained that are for CC as of now: 90 TPU; 77 HWC; 66 OCN; 56 TSC; 55 EVGA; 54 MPC; 53 OAU; 53 OCC; 52 CPC


Inaccurate; I know full well OCN are at 78-82% conversion.


----------



## drnilly007

the cpu wont stop its still at 100% can i throttle it at all. I stopped in the program but it stil is going at 100%


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Inaccurate; I know full well OCN are at 78-82% conversion.


Well sure maybe in terms of users, but in terms of points, only 66% of OCN's points in the last 24 hours were for OCNChimpin.


----------



## drnilly007

I stopped the gpu and it stopped but the cpu is still going????


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


For your CPU?? Wait for anything?? Um yea a bit! What does it run normally??


Keep in mind intel chips have a higher heat resistance, 70c is average and safe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Well sure maybe in terms of users, but in terms of points, only 66% of OCN's points in the last 24 hours were for OCNChimpin.


People really need to switch over..


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13424964*
> Well sure maybe in terms of users, but in terms of points, only 66% of OCN's points in the last 24 hours were for OCNChimpin.


Again, incorrect.

Until the last update, our points today were 78% from OCNChimpin. With the last update we got 82%, putting us at 78.5-79% for the day.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;13424952*
> the cpu wont stop its still at 100% can i throttle it at all. I stopped in the program but it stil is going at 100%


Normal while folding. You can always switch from SMP to CPU to see if that drops your temps a bit.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;13424966*
> I stopped the gpu and it stopped but the cpu is still going????


Check in Task Manager, you would see FAHCore_a5.exe is running at 99-100%.

Kill that if you want to stop


----------



## drnilly007

Yeah I just dont like how the program wouldn't stop unless I ended it from task manager. I had the other folding program and you could choose on a slider scale the amount of cpu to use...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;13424998*
> Yeah I just dont like how the program wouldn't stop unless I ended it from task manager. I had the other folding program and you could choose on a slider scale the amount of cpu to use...


It should stop automatically; reinstalling would fix it.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13424980*
> Again, incorrect.
> 
> Until the last update, our points today were 78% from OCNChimpin. With the last update we got 82%, putting us at 78.5-79% for the day.


And unfortunately, it was less than yesterday


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13425016*
> And unfortunately, it was less than yesterday


Yeah, but the weekend will finish soon, and -bigadv WUs from everyone who switched over a day late will drop, and we'll be back in the hunt.


----------



## drnilly007

I use speedfan to monitor temps and control fans I did notice when using hardware monitor it gave higher temps by like 2-4c, I also am waiting for some TIM I ordered instead of the stock stuff but this rocketfish cooler looks pretty standard as far as coolers go http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS430US430&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=rocketfish+cpu+cooler#rlz=1C1_____enUS430US430&q=rocketfish+cpu+cooler&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=shop:1&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a4be6918260acf76&biw=1280&bih=933


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13424980*
> Again, incorrect.
> 
> Until the last update, our points today were 78% from OCNChimpin. With the last update we got 82%, putting us at 78.5-79% for the day.


Let me tell you how I calculated it and tell me where I erred. I took all of OCNChimpin's points in the last 24 hours and divided by all of Team 37726's points in the last 24 hours bringing me to 0.66.


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13424942*
> why such a drop for today? 2M fewer points than friday


Probably had a lot of bigadvs drop on Friday. Still way higher than normal though


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13425016*
> And unfortunately, it was less than yesterday


-bigadv WU take several days to crunch even when folding 24/7, so you're going to see those types of waves throughout! Have faith and keep folding!


----------



## savagebunny

My 460 HAWK has been sitting idle for days now not doing much. So I just turned it on for the hell of it


----------



## IXcrispyXI

imho zodac needs to stop kickin ppl form the steam group chat


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Let me tell you how I calculated it and tell me where I erred. I took all of OCNChimpin's points in the last 24 hours and divided by all of Team 37726's points in the last 24 hours bringing me to 0.66.


EOC shows percentages.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but the weekend will finish soon, and -bigadv WUs from everyone who switched over a day late will drop, and we'll be back in the hunt.










Always so optimistic!









Together we shall pull ahead to first


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Been curious about folding for a while now, soo I thought I would join up too and help out! =D Just got everything set up, chose GPU client..hope this is right =) Please correct me if I should have it on SMP! Complete noob at folding but I'm reading as much as i can.


Should be both. You basically have the same setup as me and I'm running SMP and GPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Ok, just started my WU a few mins ago...never folded before, and I just got home on my sig rig. Using the new v7 Client for my GPU and noticed something I think is odd.

I don't have any credits for my CPU, but do for my GPU units (I started them at different times since initially the GPU wasn't being used, but then I got it to work.


----------



## drnilly007

When I was running SMP my little 8600gts was completing the same amount of work as my i5?!?!?!
I remember having this program on my ps3 back in the day too!


----------



## Ceadderman

Holy Hell my Netbook is gonna maybe BARELY get 2 WU in. Just looked and it's got 4.10 days to go on it's first project.









~Ceadder


----------



## Demented

Do you notice that on Core #2 is says to TjMax next to it. It never did this before, even in my stress testing. But then again, I don't think it got to 66c in stress either. Is this something I should worry about, or just CoreTemp letting me know in a different way than I'm used to?


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


I use speedfan to monitor temps and control fans I did notice when using hardware monitor it gave higher temps by like 2-4c, I also am waiting for some TIM I ordered instead of the stock stuff but this rocketfish cooler looks pretty standard as far as coolers go http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1...w=1280&bih=933



If your using the TIM that came with that then yea it sucks and that's probably why your having such high temps.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


When I was running SMP my little 8600gts was completing the same amount of work as my i5?!?!?!


GPUs Fold WUs quickly, but are worth less points.


----------



## drnilly007

hey socom where did you get that program?


----------



## Millentree10

Is it okay that I have SMP on GPU Tracker v2 and GPU on the v7 client? should I run both on the v7?


----------



## zodac

0.11pt gain.


----------



## drnilly007

What do you mean worth less points?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

AMDsli Toot n Skoot Guru was kicked by zodac.
=(eGO)=™ reflex99 was kicked by zodac.
[OCN] Epona: Pepcid: lady gaga concert is on, time for a *** session
Kpnamja was kicked by zodac.
butter | justarealguy: lol
butter | justarealguy was kicked by zodac.
Ketleer was kicked by zodac.
You have been kicked from the chat by zodac.
soo mean


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


What do you mean worth less points?


Each WU has an amount of points give to the Folder upon completion. SMP take long, but give loads of points; GPUs are quick, but are worth less.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


imho zodac needs to stop kickin ppl form the steam group chat










Mods/editors can do whatever they want. did you not get that memo.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Is it okay that I have SMP on GPU Tracker v2 and GPU on the v7 client? should I run both on the v7?


That's fine.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


hey socom where did you get that program?


https://fah-web.stanford.edu/project...ki/BetaRelease


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


hey socom where did you get that program?


Its the v7 client....uses AMD GPUs as well as the (old standard of Nvidia) pretty cool!


----------



## zodac

drnilly, *don't* use Client v7. The Tracker will do fine for you.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Each WU has an amount of points give to the Folder upon completion. SMP take long, but give loads of points; GPUs are quick, but are worth less.


For mine, the GPU will take about 4 hours and net roughly 7K PPD

When I run SMP it will take about 8 hours and get between 6-7K PPD

I run them together for 8 hours and end up with 14K GPU and 6-7K SMP


----------



## drnilly007

Do I have to stay online to do this or will it work while offline?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


For mine, the GPU will take about 4 hours and net roughly 7K PPD

When I run SMP it will take about 8 hours and get between 6-7K PPD

I run them together for 8 hours and end up with 14K GPU and 6-7K SMP











Some GPUs are better than some CPUs; that simple really.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Mods/editors can do whatever they want. did you not get that memo.










They act like the own the place.....


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

could someone plz take a look at this last post....since the thread is moving so fast no one saw my question


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


What do you mean worth less points?


CPUs and GPUs fold different type of work units. A CPU (SMP/bigadv) earn more points, but they take longer to complete. GPU WU's take a lot less time to finish but they are worth less points (range from 400-1300ish I believe, depending on your card).


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Do I have to stay online to do this or will it work while offline?


You need to be online during uploads/downloads.


----------



## drnilly007

why not use the other one?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


They act like the own the place.....










We do.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Do I have to stay online to do this or will it work while offline?


Well, the client will upload the finished WU and download another each time, so you need an internet connection, yeah.


----------



## drnilly007

when does it do upload/download?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Some GPUs are better than some CPUs; that simple really.


yeah that and i forgot that i run smp at 3 cores because of gpu lol.. so disregard previous post


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


why not use the other one?


Buggy, and no benefit for your rig.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Is it okay that I have SMP on GPU Tracker v2 and GPU on the v7 client? should I run both on the v7?


it's what I have been doing, and has yielded me a steady 17k pdd all day. Keep at it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


Ok, just started my WU a few mins ago...never folded before, and I just got home on my sig rig. Using the new v7 Client for my GPU and noticed something I think is odd.

I don't have any credits for my CPU, but do for my GPU units (I started them at different times since initially the GPU wasn't being used, but then I got it to work.


PPD display isn't very good on Client v7.


----------



## drnilly007

I just got it to say 1536.8 ppd is that the upload/download or is that when it hit 100%


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


when does it do upload/download?


It downloads a WU, then does it, which can take hours, and then when it is done, it uploads it, and then downloads again. Repeat.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


could someone plz take a look at this last post....since the thread is moving so fast no one saw my question


That will change from time to time. That is one of the reasons I use the GPU Tracker. I think it's a little easier to understand to us n00bs.


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


I just got it to say 1536.8 ppd is that the upload/download or is that when it hit 100%


You get the points when the WU is 100% and uploaded to Standford.


----------



## drnilly007

I only got it running one core now and I set the affinty of chrome to the other 3 so that core is around 60ish and the other three at low 40's


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

that's fine by me, I don't really care about my own PPD....just trying to help out in the chimp!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We do.










not if we all stop our clients you would be fired







and probly shot and droped in the ocean


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


They act like the own the place.....










Overcompensating for being beat up in high school.


----------



## drnilly007

Now I gotta find a waterblock lol! I got the loop no block


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We do.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


not if we all stop our clients you would be fired







and probly shot and droped in the ocean


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Now I gotta find a waterblock lol! I got the loop no block










OCN FS Forum FTW!!


----------



## $ilent

so much for the "Yeh we gonna catch up to HWC"..everyday the gap increases.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


so much for the "Yeh we gonna catch up to HWC"..everyday the gap increases.


Never Give Up! Never Surrender!


----------



## zodac

Way to stay positive there $ilent.

I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


so much for the "Yeh we gonna catch up to HWC"..everyday the gap increases.


Ya, its pretty much written in stone that they will win. Not being negitive just being realist. Maybe next year...


----------



## Shadow-reaper

Quick question just started folding on my sig rig. litterly a few min ago. Gpu only its running at 50c is this a good temp? Will folding kill my gpu?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, its pretty much written in stone that they will win. Not being negitive just being realist. Maybe next year...


Wow, that's some serious pessimism. Cheer up! ANYTHING is possible...it's not over until it's over!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, its pretty much written in stone that they will win. *Not being negitive just being realist.* Maybe next year...


People always say that but it doesnt mean anything


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Way to stay positive there $ilent.

I know what I'm talking about.


Yeh but were on the 4th day of the CC...Even if they did prime thier bigadv units, they could have dropped those and dropped more in these 4 days, so I just cant see where this huge comeback will come from?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, its pretty much written in stone that they will win. Not being negitive just being realist. Maybe next year...


Probably this year. Your reality is clearly different from mine.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow-reaper*


Quick question just started folding on my sig rig. litterly a few min ago. Gpu only its running at 50c is this a good temp? Will folding kill my gpu?


Mine is at 100Â°C+; you're fine.


----------



## King Nothing

Is there a list somewhere that says what CPU/GPU is better than another for folding?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Yeh but were on the 4th day of the CC...Even if they did prime thier bigadv units, they could have dropped those and dropped more in these 4 days, so I just cant see where this huge comeback will come from?


We're on the 3rd day. We have more to come. HWC don't. We've just had a bad day.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow-reaper*


Quick question just started folding on my sig rig. litterly a few min ago. Gpu only its running at 50c is this a good temp? Will folding kill my gpu?


That's good temps and NO it will not kill any hardware. It kinda strains it a bit but so does other normal things ya do.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow-reaper*


Quick question just started folding on my sig rig. litterly a few min ago. Gpu only its running at 50c is this a good temp? Will folding kill my gpu?


That temp is nothing to worry about, don't let it get over 80c and keep pumping out those points for OCN!


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


Is there a list somewhere that says what CPU/GPU is better than another for folding?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html


----------



## gildadan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Ya, its pretty much written in stone that they will win. Not being negitive just being realist. Maybe next year...



If you think like that then yeah it probably is. Look at the chimp points per day though. Beavers have nearly leveled off and we are still gaining. We may be behind but some serious points will be dropping when then late starters and some more bigadv projects drop. It will be a wave effect all the way through for us I suspect. Big gains then level off.

Keep your chin up the battle is early yet. You talk like we might as well throw in the towel in the first quarter. Its not over until we leave the field.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow-reaper*


Quick question just started folding on my sig rig. litterly a few min ago. Gpu only its running at 50c is this a good temp? Will folding kill my gpu?


Only worry if its over 85 and only freak out if its over 100


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're on the 3rd day. We have more to come. HWC don't. We've just had a bad day.


So hwc jst stopped folding or something?


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html











I don't know how I missed those. I looked! Thanks, bookmarked for later.
+REP


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


So hwc jst stopped folding or something?


HWC won't be increasing their PPD any time soon. We will, but since most are -bigadv, it'll take a couple of days before we start catching up. There's still more than a week to go.

And the more extra PPD we get, the faster we'll catch them.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


People always say that but it doesnt mean anything


How does that not mean anything? It means exactly like it was said. I don't go on hopes and dreams like the bulk of people. I go by factual information and statistics. The current facts are, their current lead shows a trend of growing not decreasing.

I have not quit My rigs are still plugging away out of respect for this forum. However, I am going off of what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


I don't know how I missed those. I looked! Thanks, bookmarked for later.
+REP


----------



## Shadow-reaper

Awesome thanx for the quick answers. This gpu seems to be doing good still at 50c almost at 50% will take screenshot soon and email.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


so much for the "Yeh we gonna catch up to HWC"..everyday the gap increases.


There shall be no more of this defeatist talk til after Chimp Challenge is finished and in the books.









You'd be surprised how even minor joking can influence competitors and that's what we are. So keep scrapping and keep your thoughts centered on whippin they ass.









Would be nice if the WUs' would cooperate though. 
Started off with a 2 day SMP and now working on a 3 day SMP. Next thing you know I'll get hit with a week long SMP.









Just as long as the points count though right?









~Ceadder


----------



## $ilent

ah ok fair doos, well im still busting out 50,000ppd and you know what...after dropping my first 6900 unit,; they go and send me a 6901 unit. Maybe our luck is changing


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


ah ok fair doos, well im still busting out 50,000ppd and you know what...after dropping my first 6900 unit,; they go and send me a 6901 unit. Maybe our luck is changing










See?!? Anything is possible...


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


ah ok fair doos, well im still busting out 50,000ppd and you know what...after dropping my first 6900 unit,; they go and send me a 6901 unit. Maybe our luck is changing










That's Awesome


----------



## [March]

"You just keep on trying till you run out of cake."


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


"You just keep on trying till you run out of cake."


Or MMC. Which would be Mint Mocha Chip Ice Cream.









~Ceadder


----------



## csm725

That is MMCIC. Fool. BTW there's a site called Overclock.fart and Overclock.appleunderwear and they both fold.


----------



## ChIck3n

Needs more inspiring music to fold to!

  
 You Tube  



 
Fold on to victory! For science, FOR SYRILLIAN!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13425741*
> That is MMCIC. Fool. BTW there's a site called Overclock.fart and Overclock.appleunderwear and they both fold.










...

Here they call it Mint Mocha Chip. No need to call people names.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13425446*
> If you think like that then yeah it probably is. Look at the chimp points per day though. Beavers have nearly leveled off and we are still gaining. We may be behind but some serious points will be dropping when then late starters and some more bigadv projects drop. It will be a wave effect all the way through for us I suspect. Big gains then level off.
> 
> Keep your chin up the battle is early yet. You talk like we might as well throw in the towel in the first quarter. Its not over until we leave the field.


Such a trooper









I'm with you bro!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1GWBB7qrBA[/ame]


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChIck3n;13425744*
> Needs more inspiring music to fold to!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em42XjJKSX8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T4lzDUxNlk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o40JlfPou20
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD2EsUpCmuM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GIyaiYCneM
> 
> Fold on to victory! For science, FOR SYRILLIAN!!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI[/ame]


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;13425756*
> Such a trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you bro!


Me an my legion of Hexacore -bigadv Folders are in this fight.



























































































































~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13425784*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI


The cake is a lie!!!


----------



## Demented

Who am I?

I AM A CHAMPION!

Giggity!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13425803*
> The cake is a lie!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13425812*
> Who am I?
> 
> I AM A CHAMPION!
> 
> Giggity!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13425819*


Gotta love portal


----------



## SniperXX

6hrs and the sig rig will drop a bigadv.







I need to check my gpu rig, its been giving me nothing but headaches.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And 5 hours for me sniper, hopefully more bigadv rigs will be turned on


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


And 5 hours for me sniper, hopefully more bigadv rigs will be turned on










Nice! I wish I had some extra funds to pick up some more gpus, I have 2 slots open. I wish I got paid before the last couple days of the CC, lol.


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Me an my legion of Hexacore -bigadv Folders are in this fight.


>






















































~Ceadder


The brotherhood of wheee is with you!








　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　















　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　 　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　















　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　







　 　
















Spin it 'til ya win it!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, more gpu's is less bigadv ppd and more heat. Which I cant use atm...








I'm happy with my farm, though a nice blade server wouldnt be a big problem imo









@ above, thats a freaking army of


----------



## Stef42

10,66 difference ATM,


----------



## nz_nails

10.66, pick it up guys we can do this


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Their lead keeps growing alot. Im scared to wake uo tommorow and see what they are at.


----------



## XPD541

I will not stop folding for the CC even if we do lose. And that will just mean that I shall see them on the field of battle next year!

For Syrillian!

For the Cause!

OCN FTW!

EDIT: Congrats on 35 REP, Dimaggio1103!


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Their lead keeps growing alot. Im scared to wake uo tommorow and see what they are at.










as am I









I'd be able to contribute more if I know how to set up my other 8800 gt's, I tryed and failed.

v7 messed up and gpu2 console worked better but it said all three clients were running off my 470


----------



## Demented

Don't be discouraged! We can still do this...it isn't even HALF over yet! There is still time!!

Who am I?

I AM A CHAMPION!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

There are still 7 days to go, who knows someone decides to turn on a blade farm for us?

What are we?

WE ARE CHAMPIONS!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13425819*


----------



## Crouch

I hope we win !!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13426104*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

UpTime2126244 sec (24 days, 14 hours, 37 min, 24 sec)
Thats almost a month








I guess my rig is stable


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13426161*
> UpTime2126244 sec (24 days, 14 hours, 37 min, 24 sec)
> Thats almost a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my rig is stable


You would think so right







?

This is far better and far more fun than 8 hrs of prime. At least you get credit each 3 hrs or so


----------



## Disturbed117

on my 5th WU ppd is 10k


----------



## brettjv

So I just signed up and got everything started, hope I did it right so OCN gets credit. I was supposed to put all that data in teh "Manual Client Configuration" box, right? And leave the automatic box unchecked?

My first time ever folding. I have a couple ?'s ... kinda clueless here ...

Does only completed WU's actually 'count' for anything?

Is it normal for one GPU to be doing like 2000 higher PPD than the other even though they are the same gpu and clocks? The two projects are labeled 6806 and 6805.

Let me also say ... folding in Arizona in teh summer (it was like 100F here today) is really not the best time for it. May not be able to stand the heat cause MAN is my room heating up right now ... but I'll contribute when I can in the next week









And what's bigadv that everyone mentions?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13426394*
> So I just signed up and got everything started, hope I did it right so OCN gets credit. I was supposed to put all that data in teh "Manual Client Configuration" box, right? And leave the automatic box unchecked?
> 
> My first time ever folding. I have a couple ?'s ... kinda clueless here ...
> 
> Does only completed WU's actually 'count' for anything?
> 
> Is it normal for one GPU to be doing like 2000 higher PPD than the other even though they are the same gpu and clocks? The two projects are labeled 6806 and 6805.
> 
> Let me also say ... folding in Arizona in teh summer (it was like 100F here today) is really not the best time for it. May not be able to stand the heat cause MAN is my room heating up right now ... but I'll contribute when I can in the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's bigadv that everyone mentions?


You need to leave one thread open to feed the GPUs that is probably causing the drop in PPD from one card.

Bigadv- is an option you can check and it downloads a huge WU.


----------



## Eaglake

a update of my broken bubbles....I have good news and bad
the bad news...the parts I ordered to fix it, wouldn't arrive in time.
The good news. yesterday I talked to my father, and asked him If I could use one of his work PC and put the 9800gx2 in it. He said ok! but the concern is that it gets hot in his office and i fear the card is going to die. I already took of the shroud but didn't get to test the results by how much temperatures drop.
I hope I'll be back folding tomorrow.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13426394*
> So I just signed up and got everything started, hope I did it right so OCN gets credit. I was supposed to put all that data in teh "Manual Client Configuration" box, right? And leave the automatic box unchecked?
> 
> My first time ever folding. I have a couple ?'s ... kinda clueless here ...
> 
> Does only completed WU's actually 'count' for anything?


Yes, only when you complete a working unit the client will upload it to Stanford and you will get credit in return.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13426394*
> Is it normal for one GPU to be doing like 2000 higher PPD than the other even though they are the same gpu and clocks? The two projects are labeled 6806 and 6805.


Usually the PPD will differ even with the same GPU at the same clocks. 2000 PPD is a lot though. I only see those differences if one of the GPUs picked up a "bad" WU. IIRC the ones worth 1280 points give my GTX 470 @ 750 core about 13k PPD while the 1348 and 9xx (don't recall the exact number) give me about 15-16k PPD. It could be that your GPUs picked up different WUs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13426394*
> Let me also say ... folding in Arizona in teh summer (it was like 100F here today) is really not the best time for it. May not be able to stand the heat cause MAN is my room heating up right now ... but I'll contribute when I can in the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's bigadv that everyone mentions?


bigadvs are large working units which are worth a lot of credit although they take quite a while to complete. I would only advise folding them if you plan to fold 24/7 otherwise you might not finish it in time









EDIT:

A screenshot would be nice.


----------



## XeloX

My first WU for the SMP just dropped.
Does this look ok?


----------



## Hawk777th

This is just nuts look at how many points we have almost triple anyone else....GRRR.


----------



## brettjv

Cool, thanks all.

So ... can WU's be resumed after a restart or you have to do whole WU's right then and there otherwise don't bother starting when you only have 1/2 hour or something to fold?

How long do the CPU WU's end up taking w/an i7 using 4 cores at 4.0GHz-ish?


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes the WUs will start where ever you left off.

Depends on the WU, bout an hour for a normal one.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Whoo okay, just sent my screenie!


----------



## EpicPie

Sent my screeny earlier. Glad to be a participant. :3


----------



## Hawk777th

That reminds me I should check my email.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

With each update it seems as if we're losing more ground for the 1st place in points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv;13426489*
> Cool, thanks all.
> 
> So ... can WU's be resumed after a restart or you have to do whole WU's right then and there otherwise don't bother starting when you only have 1/2 hour or something to fold?
> 
> How long do the CPU WU's end up taking w/an i7 using 4 cores at 4.0GHz-ish?


CPU WUs will degrade in credit the longer you wait until uploading it (as will your PPD for that particular WU). It's best if you finish the CPU WUs before shutting down. When I expect that the WU I'm folding will be the last of the day, I just add the flag -oneunit or enable the option in GPU Tracker to stop after completing the WU on SMP. As for GPUs, it doesn't really matter. You can stop folding anytime.

Also, I should note that folding on 2 GPUs craps the PPD of your CPU. I stopped folding on my second 470. I got 49k total with all of my parts folding, 44k with my 470 and 2600K and 39k with only my 2600K. You should check what gives you the best PPD.


----------



## Hawk777th

Woot getting 2400PPD from my 2600K!


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13426554*
> Woot getting 2400PPD from my 2600K!


Thats very low.

Are you running the Unicore client because I am getting 6k PPD from a 955BE and a 2600K should be crushing it.


----------



## EpicPie

I was getting 13.7k PDD from my i5-750 @ 4GHz. haha


----------



## Hawk777th

I think its just because I have had this WU so long.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13426571*
> Thats very low.
> 
> Are you running the Unicore client because I am getting 6k PPD from a 955BE and a 2600K should be crushing it.


Yeah, I get 39k on mine @ 4,75GHz SMP. I've seen people get 50k @ 5GHz bigadv. I think he's running unicore....

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13426581*
> I think its just because I have had this WU so long.


Or this.


----------



## Hawk777th

Just went too 4.5 today so I will wait for a new WU to see my ppd now.


----------



## Exidous

I r dissapoint. WTB more chimp points. K go. My 1090T, i7 930 and 480 GTX are still going strong despite a couple really crappy 10k series WU's.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

HAHA ***...pushed my GTX 460 768mb to crunch our 11.5k


----------



## c0oKi3

I'm really new at this, but this morning I tried Folding with -bigadv enabled.
Few hours later I came back only to see it jump to a measly 3%.
After doing a little bit of reading, it seems it'll be pointless if I can't complete the WU on time. So I tried disabling it.
Yet it still goes on real slow, most likely the same speed as before.
I went to delete (or rather rename) the folder and created a new one. This time with -bigadv disabled right from the start.
Still... real slow.
Any thoughts why that happened?


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13426698*
> I'm really new at this, but this morning I tried Folding with -bigadv enabled.
> Few hours later I came back only to see it jump to a measly 3%.
> After doing a little bit of reading, it seems it'll be pointless if I can't complete the WU on time. So I tried disabling it.
> Yet it still goes on real slow, most likely the same speed as before.
> I went to delete (or rather rename) the folder and created a new one. This time with -bigadv disabled right from the start.
> Still... real slow.
> Any thoughts why that happened?


Delete all [email protected] stuff (excluding Fohmon or HFM.NET because it isn't needed to.)

go here:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1009566-ocnchimpinlover-setup-ocnchimpin-folding-1-click.html

download link and extract run OCNChimpin program and select what you need it to setup CPU/GPU and such and it will auto setup everything for you to a SMP client.

You will just need to link it to Fohmon or HFM.NET to check your PPD.


----------



## allikat

My rig BSOD'd overnight... I think I need more and better cooling...


----------



## alwang17

On the bright side, we're now a full 10 points ahead of EVGA.


----------



## Bobicon

Lol I think my PPD are a little off.










Edit: Also added pic as thumbnail because I really couldn't read it from original post.


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13426716*
> Delete all [email protected] stuff (excluding Fohmon or HFM.NET because it isn't needed to.)
> 
> go here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1009566-ocnchimpinlover-setup-ocnchimpin-folding-1-click.html
> 
> download link and extract run OCNChimpin program and select what you need it to setup CPU/GPU and such and it will auto setup everything for you to a SMP client.
> 
> You will just need to link it to Fohmon or HFM.NET to check your PPD.


hey thanks








cept it says "Starting GUI Server" yet no GUI ever pops out.
and would I still need to input OCN name/team/passkey or is the script an OCN exclusive?








also is 1% in 5 minutes normal?


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13426879*
> hey thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cept it says "Starting GUI Server" yet no GUI ever pops out.
> and would I still need to input OCN name/team/passkey or is the script an OCN exclusive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is 1% in 5 minutes normal?


I'm not sure what you mean about the GUI server thing, but for the others you don't need to put OCN name/team/passkey because it auto puts it in with that setup.

And yeah 1% every 5 minutes is about what I am getting.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13426845*
> My rig BSOD'd overnight... I think I need more and better cooling...


One of the reasons I reduced the clocks on my I7s from 4.1 GHz to 3.8GHz. Since wednesday they are doing bigadv non stop without any issues.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13426879*
> hey thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cept it says "Starting GUI Server" yet no GUI ever pops out.
> and would I still need to input OCN name/team/passkey or is the script an OCN exclusive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is 1% in 5 minutes normal?


It depends on the unit and clocks. On regular A3 unit I get about 1% per 2 minutes @ 4,75GHz, you should get about the same. More importantly, what is your PPD?


----------



## Hawk777th

Whats EOC ID for?


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13426959*
> Whats EOC ID for?


like this ?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=*449639*


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13426959*
> Whats EOC ID for?


It's your extremeoverclocking.com id. Mine is 504334.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=504334


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13426959*
> Whats EOC ID for?


You asking about HFM?

Your EOC ID is the ID number that identifies you on

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

You'll notice in this example (me) that my ID is 522308, both from the link and the bar on the right left


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13426886*
> I'm not sure what you mean about the GUI server thing, but for the others you don't need to put OCN name/team/passkey because it auto puts it in with that setup.
> 
> And yeah 1% every 5 minutes is about what I am getting.


The application just runs in command prompt format with no GUI.
Ah at least its good to know I'm running at normal speed.
Btw is this supposed to make use of both the CPU and the GPU? both my GPUs runs at 100% but CPU seems to throttle around 40%ish
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13426916*
> It depends on the unit and clocks. On regular A3 unit I get about 1% per 2 minutes @ 4,75GHz, you should get about the same. More importantly, what is your PPD?


my CPU and GPU are all running at normal clocks. yours sure runs a LOT faster








reiterating the "I'm new at this" bit but sry.. how do you check PPDs again?








I don't quite get the "link it to Fohmon or HFM.NET" part


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427020*
> reiterating the "I'm new at this" bit but sry.. how do you check PPDs again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite get the "link it to Fohmon or HFM.NET" part


Download HFM.NET and "add client" and point HFM to the folder with your log file.


----------



## falconkaji

Yow! 9.34 points back! Maybe we'll have a Mother's Day miracle or something?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13427156*
> Yow! 9.34 points back! Maybe we'll have a Mother's Day miracle or something?


Sadly, the thread hasn't been updated. They last had a good 10 point lead on us...and it's about to update again...

EDIT- 10.66 from 1st place. We CAN NOT let them get 11 points ahead! Fold on brothers, FOLD ON!!!


----------



## ali7up

We are 10.66 points behind 1st.


----------



## Disturbed117

come on people.
get to folding


----------



## kcuestag

Come on guys, Fold Fold Fold!


----------



## AngeloG.

How long does it take for the PPD to move from 0.0?


----------



## Hawk777th

About 3%.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;13427235*
> How long does it take for the PPD to move from 0.0?


On bigadv, 3%







.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;13427235*
> How long does it take for the PPD to move from 0.0?


In what? In HFM it's set to refresh stats every 15 mins.


----------



## AngeloG.

Is the client correctly working then? Can't I use my AMD Gpu?


----------



## adcantu

Crap... I want to be in the legion







and the brotherhood


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;13427261*
> Is the client correctly working then? Can't I use my AMD Gpu?


You're probably going to want to instal the v7 client. It works better with AMD GPUs.


----------



## AngeloG.

I installed it, it says running, but my GPU is at 22%.


----------



## suitaroh

New folder here, I just cracked 20k ppd with my sig rig. Is that good for this hardware? I messed with the gpu clocks a bit using msi afterburner, but don't really know what I'm doing (trying to read up as fast as I can) And I was lazy but still wanted to oc my cpu so I used the oc button on my mobo and it's at 3.55 now. Both cards are hovering around 70C and the cpu is around 55C. Can they go higher?


----------



## DNytAftr




----------



## omega17

Why only 12 hours tomorrow?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13427304*
> hmmm... i have two gtx 470's, a gtx 465, gtx 460 ,gts 250 and a 9800gtEE i could get up to fold for 12 hours tomorrow if that would help? what sort of ppd would those get? sorry never folded before >_<


I don't know how much PPD exactly, but FOLD ON THEM AND WE'LL FIND OUT!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13427309*
> Why only 12 hours tomorrow?










i can only run the three computers during the day since me and my gf sleep in the bedroom that the rigs are in and she gets on my for my sig rig using to much energy as it is









Edit: oh yeah but tomorrow we are going to be out studying at the university so should have 12 hours


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;13427293*
> I installed it, it says running, but my GPU is at 22%.


Could you switch the v7 client to the Expert mode, and take another screen shot?

It could be that it just hasn't fully calculated what it is yet.


----------



## AngeloG.

Oh ok, it started. 1%. Wow.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13427304*
> hmmm... i have two gtx 470's, a gtx 465, gtx 460 ,gts 250 and a 9800gtEE i could get up to fold for 12 hours tomorrow if that would help? what sort of ppd would those get? sorry never folded before >_<


your sig rig could do about 50,000 PPD









A typical 470/465 does around 11 - 15k a day, 460 a little less and so on...

but all those cards combined would be about 40 - 50k PPD as well...

But 30 minutes wont make or break the team..... we are well behind 1st and pulling ahead of 3rd..

2nd place looks like our mark...

Unless you could fold for the next 7 days...


----------



## AngeloG.

Here: It seems it started, but usage goes up and down all the time. From 20% to 90%


----------



## Disturbed117

i shall fold 24/7 until the cc is over.


----------



## Tunapiano

Well power must have came back overnight at sometime so i am now back to folding, that is 15 hours i lost that i could have been folding :/.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13427348*
> i shall fold 24/7 until the cc is over.


I was already planning to do this with my dedicated little rig, but I plan to SMP fold on my sig rig as well till it's over!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13427312*
> I don't know how much PPD exactly, but FOLD ON THEM AND WE'LL FIND OUT!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13427335*
> your sig rig could do about 50,000 PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typical 470/465 does around 11 - 15k a day, 460 a little less and so on...
> 
> but all those cards combined would be about 40 - 50k PPD as well...
> 
> But 30 minutes wont make or break the team..... we are well behind 1st and pulling ahead of 3rd..
> 
> 2nd place looks like our mark...
> 
> Unless you could fold for the next 7 days...


bleehh, sounds like i could only 20-25k tomorrow then *Sigh* Hah, ive wanted to do a little folding, but energy is so expensive, only thing thats holding me back


----------



## AngeloG.

Could someone tell me why my GPU usage goes up and down all the time?


----------



## EpicPie

I'm tempted to fold overnight while I sleep but my parents get extremely irritated at me when they see their energy bill sky rocket. Thus the main reason I stopped folding. :|


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13427365*
> bleehh, sounds like i could only 20-25k tomorrow then *Sigh* Hah, ive wanted to do a little folding, but energy is so expensive, only thing thats holding me back


I think these i7s really fold well considering the power consumption. My 470s, 9800 GTX+ and Q9550 pull about as much PPD as my 2600K on its own. While actually it's 43,3k PPD vs 39,2k PPD and 665W vs 95W lol (not taking OC'ing into account, merely TDPs)


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427419*
> I think these i7s really fold well considering the power consumption. My 470s, 9800 GTX+ and Q9550 pull about as much PPD as my 2600K on its own. While actually it's 43,3k PPD vs 39,2k PPD and 665W vs 95W lol (not taking OC'ing into account, merely TDPs)


:O sounds like its more power efficent to fold via cpu and .. well i never knew you could fold with a cpu (me fail), hmm i got two 920's, 2500k and xeon 3440. (i5 750 and a i3 550 somewhere..) i could fold with as well >___> in that case


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Damn, you'd probably get around 100k PPD for that lot.


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13426916*
> It depends on the unit and clocks. On regular A3 unit I get about 1% per 2 minutes @ 4,75GHz, you should get about the same. More importantly, what is your PPD?


ok I just got my PPD... 953.6... so what does this tell me? ^^;


----------



## alwang17

I was fantasizing about have a 4-socket servermother board with those 12-core opty's folding...if that's possible....all those -bigadvs....all that ppd....


----------



## Demented

Dammit! 10.98 lead! We have got to beat them!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13427434*
> :O sounds like its more power efficent to fold via cpu and .. well i never knew you could fold with a cpu (me fail), hmm i got two 920's, 2500k and xeon 3440. (i5 750 and a i3 550 somewhere..) i could fold with as well >___> in that case


Let those 920s do bigadvs and they'll do even better PPD/Watt. It's better to have more systems than having one system with 4 GPUs in it since each client craps the other one a bit. My 470s totally destroy my 2600K PPD when both active.

EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427447*
> ok I just got my PPD... 953.6... so what does this tell me? ^^;


It probably doesn't calculate bonusses. Which software do you use? A screenie would be helpfull.


----------



## Disturbed117

4 12 core opty's
that would be what around 150k ppd?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427456*
> Let those 920s do bigadvs and they'll do even better PPD/Watt. It's better to have more systems than having one system with 4 GPUs in it since each client craps the other one a bit. My 470s totally destroy my 2600K PPD when both active.


well i guess i have to talk to the gf in the morning and convince her that our bill wont go up that bad









Edit: awe crap the sun is coming up .. i forgot to sleep ..


----------



## Disturbed117

same here only its been up now for a bit lol


----------



## Wishmaker

Come on OCN!


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13427504*
> same here only its been up now for a bit lol


ahhhh insomnia club woot.. well i been up playing sims 3 with gf.. i swear 2 hours translates to 3 sim days..

Edit: and theres only so many times you can go grocery shopping in a day before you run out of things to do T__T


----------



## Demented

I've been up all night, but I work 3rd shift so...


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427456*
> It probably doesn't calculate bonusses. Which software do you use? A screenie would be helpfull.


I'm running OCNChimpinGPUv3.
Hope what you need to see can be found in this screenie


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13427518*
> I've been up all night, but I work 3rd shift so...


if you sleep during the day you could _almost_ go a day with out seeing sunlight







would that classify as a vampire


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427530*
> I'm running OCNChimpinGPUv3.
> Hope what you need to see can be found in this screenie


Hmm, I thought you were talking about your i7. I don't know about folding on AMD GPUs though. You should ask some of the others









900 PPD is very low though for such a GPU.


----------



## Disturbed117

most the time i sleep during the day lol


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNytAftr;13427535*
> if you sleep during the day you could _almost_ go a day with out seeing sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would that classify as a vampire


Yup, but it's always daylight by the time I'm finished work. I can't escape the sun's evilness...heh


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427530*
> I'm running OCNChimpinGPUv3.
> Hope what you need to see can be found in this screenie


Yeah, since you have an AMD GPU, the v7 client is the one you want to use.


----------



## alwang17

This is a great way to avoid studying for AP Bio...
FOLDFOLDFOLDFOLDFOLD


----------



## adcantu

well Im off to work unfortunately. I work 7 days a week. Got both rigs folding and wife watching them though! We aren't out of the fight yet guys! Those beavers will think they won and get complacent half way through!


----------



## Disturbed117

lol. we can only hope


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13427603*
> lol. we can only hope


And fold...


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427550*
> Hmm, I thought you were talking about your i7. I don't know about folding on AMD GPUs though. You should ask some of the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900 PPD is very low though for such a GPU.


I don't quite know the standard for it, but I was rather shocked when people are saying a couple of pages back that their total PPD are 40kish... and I think it was you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13427571*
> Yeah, since you have an AMD GPU, the v7 client is the one you want to use.


That was what I was gonna try, but I got redirected into trying this one few pages back.
Is there any reason why I should keep the current one running or should I just close it and run the v7 client?


----------



## Biokinetica

I don't see what the big deal is, but signed up anyway.


----------



## 428cobra

i went to work last night and when i got home at bottom of gpu tracker it said 7765 ppd
im new to this im using my sig rig is those points right?under configure screen i selected cpu all cores and gpu with drop down atiR800 is that right?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427616*
> I don't quite know the standard for it, but I was rather shocked when people are saying a couple of pages back that their total PPD are 40kish... and I think it was you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what I was gonna try, but I got redirected into trying this one few pages back.
> Is there any reason why I should keep the current one running or should I just close it and run the v7 client?


Well, I read a few pages back and a 5850 gets about 8,5k PPD. You should get a lot more than 900. Also, just close this client and run the v7


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427616*
> I don't quite know the standard for it, but I was rather shocked when people are saying a couple of pages back that their total PPD are 40kish... and I think it was you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what I was gonna try, but I got redirected into trying this one few pages back.
> Is there any reason why I should keep the current one running or should I just close it and run the v7 client?


I would get rid of the other client and just use v7.


----------



## Scope

This is the photo I submitted, does this count?


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427647*
> Well, I read a few pages back and a 5850 gets about 8,5k PPD. You should get a lot more than 900. Also, just close this client and run the v7


Yikes! I'm 90% behind the 5850... ok gotcha







and.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13427648*
> I would get rid of the other client and just use v7.


gotcha









thanks guys









EDIT: can v7 check my PPD or do I still need HFM to do that?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scope;13427659*
> This is the photo I submitted, does this count?


Looks good to me, but give Z a few days. He will send you a confirmation email on whether it was approved or not. I got mine already.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scope;13427659*
> This is the photo I submitted, does this count?


It will probably get rejected since there's no proof that you're folding for OCNChimpin. That's what I think at least, you'll get a response soon anyways








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427663*
> Yikes! I'm 90% behind the 5850... ok gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and.....
> 
> gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: can v7 check my PPD or do I still need HFM to do that?


You'll need HFM for that


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427698*
> It will probably get rejected since there's no proof that you're folding for OCNChimpin. That's what I think at least, you'll get a response soon anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need HFM for that










Totally missed the no OCNChimpin...I'm tired...lol


----------



## Scope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427698*
> It will probably get rejected since there's no proof that you're folding for OCNChimpin. That's what I think at least, you'll get a response soon anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need HFM for that


Oh well, I'm gonna try and figure out how to use the FAH program.


----------



## Demented

Ha! It went from a 10.98 lead to a 10.94 lead! That's a .04 gain for us!

Let's do this!!!!


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13427698*
> You'll need HFM for that


I think I will need one giant facepalm








I _think_ I was running v7 in the background the whole time, that would explain the low PPD before.
This is what I have now








Would I be correct to say that I am currently running 2 WUs?
If I am then another









Also how do I add client this time ^^; I think it should look around here:
C:\Users\name\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\
but with my previous errors, I don't think I am allowed to do anymore thinking


----------



## tha808evangelist

my 5770 get's 6,037 ppd!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13427764*
> I think I will need one giant facepalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _think_ I was running v7 in the background the whole time, that would explain the low PPD before.
> This is what I have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be correct to say that I am currently running 2 WUs?
> If I am then another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how do I add client this time ^^; I think it should look around here:
> C:\Users\name\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\
> but with my previous errors, I don't think I am allowed to do anymore thinking


There is a whole guide to the v7 client here: http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html


----------



## MrDucktape

Folding with my sig rig at 3,6 now, I'll get it to 3,8 later


----------



## phazer11

What's the status?


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13427818*
> There is a whole guide to the v7 client here: http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html


Thanks








Cept the guide says this
"At the moment, HFM can't actually read the logs produced by the new client. So, I'm leaving this post empty until an update is made. "
But I'll have a read on the rest of the article. Thanks again


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13427939*
> What's the status?


do you concur?


----------



## eggs2see

Ok I'm in. How do I know if it's setup correctly? I'm not sure if my GPU is configured properly, I'm connected to OCN chimpin and that's all good. I selected Radeon R600 for my GPU...


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13427957*
> do you concur?


I'm sorry concur with what?
EOC is bothering me....
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/graphs/production_day.php?s=&t=37726

OCN's ppd has dropped since CC started


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see;13427969*
> Ok I'm in. How do I know if it's setup correctly? I'm not sure if my GPU is configured properly, I'm connected to OCN chimpin and that's all good. I selected Radeon R600 for my GPU...


Don't use the Tracker for 5/6 series GPUs; try this guide for the GPU instead:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13427984*
> Don't use the Tracker for 5/6 series GPUs; try this guide for the GPU instead:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html


Thanks i'll give it a go now.


----------



## phazer11

I should have the 460 by sometime Tuesday.
But really why did our PPD drop so drastically.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13428002*
> I should have the 460 by sometime Tuesday.
> But really why did our PPD drop so drastically.


I'm gonna blame the weekend. Plus, people dropped their -bigadv for day 1; it'll take at least 2 days before they start dropping again.


----------



## Blostorm

We really need to step up! Let's find some 24 threads CPUs and ask them to fold for us!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13428002*
> I should have the 460 by sometime Tuesday.
> But really why did our PPD drop so drastically.


It hasn't. We've been having record PPD days.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Its because the dam Beavers teamed up with NCIX.
http://forum.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=213&threadid=2349840&pagenumber=1&msgcount=28&subpage=1


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13428005*
> I'm gonna blame the weekend. Plus, people dropped their -bigadv for day 1; it'll take at least 2 days before they start dropping again.


My next ones drop in about 9 hours.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13428005*
> I'm gonna blame the weekend. Plus, people dropped their -bigadv for day 1; it'll take at least 2 days before they start dropping again.


I've got two bigadv rigs, one takes 54hrs and the other 40 hrs. There's no hurrying it up!


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13427751*
> Ha! It went from a 10.98 lead to a 10.94 lead! That's a .04 gain for us!
> 
> Let's do this!!!!


Werent we only down a point or two a few days ago? That was the last time I checked?

Oh and I also didn't get a confirmation from Zodac. Sent him an email with my screenshot


----------



## topog_z

My CPU folds like crazy.


----------



## BWG

Hmmmm.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4;13428047*
> Its because the dam Beavers teamed up with NCIX.
> http://forum.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=213&threadid=2349840&pagenumber=1&msgcount=28&subpage=1


What a joke... Like how we have produced more than 3x points than them and they are killing us. Well Duh. Whoever thought the average thing was a good idea was wrong.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;13428007*
> We really need to step up! Let's find some 24 threads CPUs and ask them to fold for us!


Well there's a uk forum I go to that folds iirc I could ask I guess
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13428017*
> It hasn't. We've been having record PPD days.


I'm going by EOC's trend line.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428080*
> What a joke... Like how we have produced more than 3x points than them and they are killing us. Well Duh. Whoever thought the average thing was a good idea was wrong.


I was part of that process.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428080*
> What a joke... Like how we have produced more than 3x points than them and they are killing us. Well Duh. Whoever thought the average thing was a good idea was wrong.


I think evga have more to complain about.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4;13428047*
> Its because the dam Beavers teamed up with NCIX.
> http://forum.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=213&threadid=2349840&pagenumber=1&msgcount=28&subpage=1


We should've done that.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;13428093*
> I think evga have more to complain about.


EVGA doesn't have anything to complain about. 80 percent of their folders aren't participating in the CC, and for the most part their community is F-.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428080*
> What a joke... Like how we have produced more than 3x points than them and they are killing us. Well Duh. Whoever thought the average thing was a good idea was wrong.


Indeed. Just look at the overall production of teams NCIX and HWC.

Oh well...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13428092*
> I was part of that process.


From 10.94 to a 10.54 lead? We CAN do this!


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428080*
> What a joke... Like how we have produced more than 3x points than them and they are killing us. Well Duh. Whoever thought the average thing was a good idea was wrong.


To be fair, even if we didn't have the point system in place and just did the race to 20 mil we would still be getting killed by EVGA. We need to find ways to ramp up production either way


----------



## Hawk777th

Well its pointless when the little guy can team up with others and requires alot less points to get better results.

Not trying to offend Zodac but its a little disheartening to be pulling down 90KPPD and watching us fall further and further behind.

Not trying to be a negative influence here. My rigs are still making PPD here just frustrated.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen;13428116*
> To be fair, even if we didn't have the point system in place and just did the race to 20 mil we would still be getting killed by EVGA. We need to find ways to ramp up production either way


I know I know!

FOLD MOAR!


----------



## veblen

How about we go get Angra from Anandtech to fold for OCN?










http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=149492


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13428139*
> How about we go get Angra from Anandtech to fold for OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=149492


Go ahead!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428131*
> Well its pointless when the little guy can team up with others and requires alot less points to get better results.
> 
> Not trying to offend Zodac but its a little disheartening to be pulling down 90KPPD and watching us fall further and further behind.


I will mention a few things:

1) This is a new system; yes, it's not perfect, but it's *much* better than last year. Things will be tweaked,a nd this is a learning process. Also, all captains agreed on the rules.

2) We've not yet lost. There is still a week left, and who's to say HWC won't lose a -bigadv Folder or two?

3) Even if you're not feeling happy about catching HWC, do you want us to fall into 3rd?


----------



## Wishmaker

MY two I7s are pulling 30 hours for 50 % on bigadv. This seems quite slow







.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13428148*
> I will mention a few things:
> 
> 1) This is a new system; yes, it's not perfect, but it's *much* better than last year. Things will be tweaked,a nd this is a learning process. Also, all captains agreed on the rules.
> 
> 2) We've not yet lost. There is still a week left, and who's to say HWC won't lose a -bigadv Folder or two?
> 
> 3) Even if you're not feeling happy about catching HWC, do you want us to fall into 3rd?


No thats why I still have all my rigs in my house pulling 90K PPD.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428131*
> Well its pointless when the little guy can team up with others and requires alot less points to get better results.
> 
> Not trying to offend Zodac but its a little disheartening to be pulling down 90KPPD and watching us fall further and further behind.


My sentiments exactly.

I understand why the handicap is there, but teaming up ought to have been forbidden. Isn't that what the points system is supposed to do?

To rectify this, since NCIX and HWC have teamed up, their chimp points ought to be recalculated, with the total amount of points that both teams made from Oct 2010 to Feb 2011 used to determine how many ppd qualifies as one chimp point.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;13428093*
> I think evga have more to complain about.


I agree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13428104*
> EVGA doesn't have anything to complain about. 80 percent of their folders aren't participating in the CC, and for the most part their community is F-.


Lol I wonder what their max output potential is... As it is their points beat us (normal not chimp points).


----------



## Blostorm

We should ask forums who don't participate with a copy pasta!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428155*
> MY two I7s are pulling 30 hours for 50 % on bigadv. This seems quite slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What's the TPF?


----------



## Krusher33

Nearly 800 folks folding on our team and we can't catch up to those dang Canadians??? MOAR!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13428166*
> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> I understand why the handicap is there, but teaming up ought to have been forbidden. Isn't that what the points system is supposed to do?
> 
> *To rectify this, since NCIX and HWC have teamed up, their chimp points ought to be recalculated, with the total amount of points that both teams made from Oct 2010 to Feb 2011 used to determine how many ppd qualifies as one chimp point.*


That sounds like a very reasonable and logical idea! I wonder what Z thinks of it...


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> To rectify this, since NCIX and HWC have teamed up, *their chimp points ought to be recalculated*, with the total amount of points that both teams made from Oct 2010 to Feb 2011 used to determine how many ppd qualifies as one chimp point.


I agree.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428155*
> MY two I7s are pulling 30 hours for 50 % on bigadv. This seems quite slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Needs more over clock


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;13428171*
> We should ask forums who don't participate with a copy pasta!


Well, I'm not gonna do that; plenty of people here for me to find.

However, I won't stop you guys going after people you know on other forums.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4;13428047*
> Its because the dam Beavers teamed up with NCIX.
> http://forum.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=213&threadid=2349840&pagenumber=1&msgcount=28&subpage=1


It was a PSA...if you look at the member names. Most except for a few are HWC members posting. If you look at NCIX, they've dropped ~600-800K PPD. 10e is a HWC member and produces ~400K PPD but folded for NCIX year round. If you tack on 40K (or heck, 80k) onto PPD/CP, HWC would still be leading. But even so, think about it. Members who usually don't fold 24/7 probably ramped up their machines similar to us. Heck, they brought on 6 SR-2 systems in April for the CC. The problem is, they can easily earn more CP with fewer PPD.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13428167*
> Lol I wonder what their max output potential is... As it is their points beat us (normal not chimp points).


EVGA can rack up about 25 million ppd.


----------



## topog_z

But im from Canada


----------



## dev1ance

There should be a bonus system per X million PPD. It'd bring it to more even grounds.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

I want SR2but that's too expensive for just a folding rig


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4;13428047*
> Its because the dam Beavers teamed up with NCIX.
> http://forum.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=213&threadid=2349840&pagenumber=1&msgcount=28&subpage=1


Somebody go tell them T32monkeys to join us since they are in last??


----------



## phazer11

zodac form an injunction their points need to be combined and recalculated.
Sounds like a good idea anyways...


----------



## wupah

I'm glad Zodac and the other team captains put their heads together and established a system that works better than the previous race to 20 mil.

There is room for improvement but then again no matter what position we end up in, we still manage to do some awesome folding.

My only concern is something like this happening next year: (purely an example), EVGA folders decide to fold with OCN next year (or vice versa), all other teams are left in the dust and the comp ends with that team in first place and with a ridiculous amount of points.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13428237*
> zodac form an injunction their points need to be combined and recalculated.


This!


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by AMDPhenomX4 View Post
> Its because the dam Beavers teamed up with NCIX.
> http://forum.ncix.com/forums/?mode=s...t=28&subpage=1


MonsterSound - HWC member from 2007
DaleF - HWC member from 2007
Spaceman-Spiff - HWC member from 2007
10e - HWC member from 2008
Dead Things - HWC member from 2008
JayDee - HWC member from 2009
Halestorm - HWC member from 2009
DougTheSlug - HWC member from 2009
FiXT - HWC Admin
Gav777 - HWC Admin

There were only 3 members in that thread who weren't HWC members (or I could find them) but neither of those 3 were top producers for NCIX.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13428173*
> What's the TPF?


where do i see that in gpu tracker v2?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428263*
> where do i see that in gpu tracker v2?


Click the "SMP" button on the left and check the log; average time between % of the last 3%.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428263*
> where do i see that in gpu tracker v2?


Click on SMP or GPU

Edit: Errr Ninged


----------



## sbinh

1 reason that I think why the gap between OCN and Beaver is the number of folders with LOW ppd.

OCN has so many folders join in OCNChimpin with very LOW points (either with slow systems or NOT fold 24 hrs). Meanwhile, another team only has STRONG folders.


----------



## Darkknight512

Hmm, CPU is getting dangerously close to overtaking us!


----------



## Wishmaker

Thanks guys. 34:55.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13428279*
> 1 reason that I think why the gap between OCN and Beaver is the number of folders with LOW ppd.
> 
> OCN has so many folders join in OCNChimpin with very LOW points (either with slow systems or NOT fold 24 hrs). Meanwhile, another team only has STRONG folders.


No it is the Chimp Points scaling. 1 Chimp point for HWC is only 200,000 points. One Chimp Point for OCN is 1mill. Is it any wonder this isn't even a contest? We @ OCN have several strong folders.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13428301*
> Hmm, CPU is getting dangerously close to overtaking us!


Even more reason to find new Folders.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428303*
> Thanks guys. 34:55.


Seems fine to me...


----------



## Wishmaker

Its doing some GRO-A5 thing


----------



## rsfkevski

Ok...I'm in for the Chimp Challenge, even though my wife is gonna have a bird about using ALOT more electricity...especially when my bill is $500/month as it is


----------



## Hawk777th

Least we had a jump in the points per update!


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13428310*
> No it is the Chimp Points scaling. 1 Chimp point for HWC is only 200,000 points. One Chimp Point for OCN is 1mill. Is it any wonder this isn't even a contest? We @ OCN have several strong folders.


I think you don't get my point. Why HWC can get 1 Chimp point for every 200k ? I think because they scale from number of folders. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hawk777th

They scale from thier Avg points over a given time period.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428319*
> Its doing some GRO-A5 thing


Yup, -bigadv.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13428323*
> Ok...I'm in for the Chimp Challenge, even though my wife is gonna have a bird about using ALOT more electricity...especially when my bill is $500/month as it is


If you wanna use less power but still produce good performance, use the i5 only.









It's *much* better to run the i5 in Linux, but Windows will still be handy.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13428279*
> 1 reason that I think why the gap between OCN and Beaver is the number of folders with LOW ppd.
> 
> OCN has so many folders join in OCNChimpin with very LOW points (either with slow systems or NOT fold 24 hrs). Meanwhile, another team only has STRONG folders.


I aim to rectify myself folding on a single GPU next year. Simply don't have the cash to invest in a small farm... question is... what kind of hardware will be out next year.


----------



## born2bwild

We have to worry about keeping second place more than getting to first. TPU is catching up fast...

Looks my 89k PPD did nothing to quicken our pace.







Intel and Nvidia have failed me.
Gotta get a few of those Opteron CPUs.


----------



## Hawk777th

Anything helps Born!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;13428340*
> We have to worry about keeping second place more than getting to first. TPU is catching up fast...
> 
> Looks my 89k PPD did nothing to quicken our pace.


That 89k is mainly -bigadv though, which will take a couple of days to drop.


----------



## Wishmaker

I can't wait for the power bill. I probably added 100 euros to it







.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428330*
> They scale from thier Avg points over a given time period.


This.

The reason OCN is struggling is because we were pushing for 3rd spot during the qualifying period, and so were already producing relatively high ppd. Our baseline ppd was therefore higher than average, so we can't ramp up as high as other teams can.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428357*
> I can't wait for the power bill. I probably added 100 euros to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea, good thing I live in Montreal... electricity is cheapest here than any place in North America.









Poor European guys.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13428323*
> Ok...I'm in for the Chimp Challenge, even though my wife is gonna have a bird about using ALOT more electricity...especially when my bill is $500/month as it is


It aint as much as ppl make it out to....

If your running 8 machines 24/7 its one thing, but a CPU + GPU is not, unless your system is normally off 22 hours a day...


----------



## veblen

If NCIX really did team up with HWC, this will rectify the situation. Currently, HWC needs 232244.119 points for 1 Chimp Point. If NCIX were in the challenge, it'll need 324174.413 points for 1 Chimp Point.

Consequently, since HWC and NCIX are teaming up, 1 Chimp Point = 556418.532 points. They should only have 15.846 Chimp Points according to this.

This will level the playing field, which is what this competition was designed to do in the first place, no?


----------



## Wishmaker

If I finished my two -bigadv saturday morning, when will they drop? How much will they give us?


----------



## rsfkevski

I've been a long time member of this community Zodac, so I think it's about time to give back







What settings can I use to aquire more??? I merely did the simple setup, although I don't understand what all of the other settings are for....gotta run for now...Happy Mother's Day to all


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428330*
> They scale from thier Avg points over a given time period.


So because they did way less folding over November to february or whatever that time period it takes way less folding points for them to get a chimp point.... I know all the teams agreed on the new rules, but if it works how I'm understanding it, it doesnt seem completely fair. Oh well.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;13428372*
> Yea, good thing I live in Montreal... electricity is cheapest here than any place in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor European guys.


Indeed. My rigs are in Luxembourg and ... my electricity bill without folding is around 270 euros on a 2 month period ... or was it three? Can't remember ...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ugh, picked up a 6069 again









PPD dropped from 39k to 31k.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13428361*
> This.
> 
> The reason OCN is struggling is because we were pushing for 3rd spot during the qualifying period, and so were already producing relatively high ppd. Our baseline ppd was therefore higher than average, so we can't ramp up as high as other teams can.


I totally agree


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13428385*
> So because they did way less folding over November to february or whatever that time period it takes way less folding points for them to get a chimp point.... I know all the teams agreed on the new rules, but if it works how I'm understanding it, it doesnt seem completely fair. Oh well.


being they teamed up the averege from that time period doesnt reflect the ppd for the CC...

I mentioned it on the chat, put OCN n EVGA together next year and F them all...









right now we battle them for 2nd place, Beaver are pwning the comp


----------



## KOBALT

stupid 6900's


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13428376*
> If NCIX really did team up with HWC, this will rectify the situation. Currently, HWC needs 232244.119 points for 1 Chimp Point. If NCIX were in the challenge, it'll need 324174.413 points for 1 Chimp Point.
> 
> Consequently, since HWC and NCIX are teaming up, 1 Chimp Point = 556418.532 points. They should only have 15.846 Chimp Points according to this.
> 
> This will level the playing field, which is what this competition was designed to do in the first place, no?


NCIX is still folding 1.6million per day from their usual 2.6million. They only dropped 800K which we assume went to HWC. That means it would be 302K/CP (232k+80k) They would still be ahead. NCIX isn't folding with HWC. HWC merely called out to several of its members who fold for NCIX usually.


----------



## Demented

I gotta say I'm getting a little bummed about having to calculate my PPD. Checking the numbers and using the Bonus Point Calculator thing from [email protected], it looks like my PPD total from both rigs is from 25k-30k, max. Does that sound about right? What is there that I can use with the v7 client to track/calculate my PPD for each of my rigs?

Also, I'll ask again if it maybe is worth it for me to switch to a different client since my dedicated folder is just a q9550 and a 9800GT, and I'm only doing SMP on my sig rig?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13428274*
> Edit: Errr Ninged


You got hosed, Davy.









Back on subject, I still believe there is hope that we can win this year and even if we don't, at the rate of our growth, I am certain that we will dominate next year saying that EVGA does not match our growth also.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13428419*
> being they teamed up the averege from that time period doesnt reflect the ppd for the CC...
> 
> I mentioned it on the chat, put OCN n EVGA together next year and F them all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now we battle them for 2nd place, Beaver are pwning the comp


That'd be worse for us. We would have about 20 CP now.

total score / 3.3 mil (5 month span OCN + EVGA)

> 65.923282/(1.1+2.2)


----------



## gildadan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13428080*
> What a joke... Like how we have produced more than 3x points than them and they are killing us. Well Duh. Whoever thought the average thing was a good idea was wrong.


I think it was a good idea. If it was a race to 20 mil as it has been in the past we would have already lost and the competition would be over by now. No set of rules is perfect but this turns it into a 10 day endurance race. I like endurance races.









Endurance racing almost always comes down to the end. I have seen teams down by laps at the start and come back and finish strong. Stuff breaks teams get complacent etc. Just keep digging and stay consistent and we can pull it out. WE are in good position.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13428478*
> I think it was a good idea. If it was a race to 20 mil as it has been in the past we would have already lost and the competition would be over by now. No set of rules is perfect but this turns it into a 10 day endurance race. I like endurance races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endurance racing almost always comes down to the end. I have seen teams down by laps at the start and come back and finish strong. Stuff breaks teams get complacent etc. Just keep digging and stay consistent and we can pull it out. WE are in good position.


Exactly. And this motivates/drives people to recruit more people in the 10 days which is the goal of the challenge.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;13428489*
> Exactly. And this motivates/drives people to recruit more people in the 10 days which is the goal of the challenge.


I recruited my mom. lol Had to build her a gaming rig first of corpse...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;13428489*
> Exactly. And this motivates/drives people to recruit more people in the 10 days which is the goal of the challenge.


And more recruits = more folding done after the competition and beyond.

At the end of the day, science wins.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Yup endurance. Who can keep their rigs running 24/7 10 days straight without crashing... Just keep going strong till the end and we could still take it.


----------



## phazer11

HWC also had a big boost from the sr2's they had join. How many again I know at least 2 I thought 14 or so


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13428498*
> I recruited my mom. lol Had to build her a gaming rig first of *corpse*...


That must be some messy gaming rig...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13428478*
> I think it was a good idea. If it was a race to 20 mil as it has been in the past we would have already lost and the competition would be over by now. No set of rules is perfect but this turns it into a 10 day endurance race. I like endurance races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endurance racing almost always comes down to the end. I have seen teams down by laps at the start and come back and finish strong. Stuff breaks teams get complacent etc. Just keep digging and stay consistent and we can pull it out. WE are in good position.


Let's not hope stuff breaks right?


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13428520*
> HWC also had a big boost from the sr2's they had join. How many again I know at least 2 I thought 14 or so


They supposedly have about 14-16. They brought online 5-6 of them recently (that's good 550-600K PPD minimum).


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13428523*
> Let's not hope stuff breaks right?


Well at least none of our stuff maybe the sr2's will overheat and no one notices *devious glint in his eyes*


----------



## Demented

10.35 from first! Come on! I hope a lot of bigadv's drop for us today!

Who are We?

We are CHAMPIONS!

EDIT- Reference: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/993932-10-54pts-1st-2011-chimp-challenge-394.html#post13425783


----------



## phazer11

Alright. Zodac should I make a thread on another forum or only pm's?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

TPU is damn close. It's annoying how fast those little teams can recover, they just pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## dev1ance

^
Warned you guys. They brought in people to produce 700K PPD yesterday. That's roughly 3 Chimp Points per Day.


----------



## phazer11

No it's amazing we a large PPD team can get 2nd under these circumstances it's good to see we've gotten more folders and increased PPD since the averaging period.


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13424554*
> Um, you can. Your processor has 8 threads. If you want to meet the deadline, though, get it to 3.8GHz or 4GHz.


3.49GHz is the absolute max (and stable) I can push on my motherboard (welcome to mini-itx overclocking... the board is completely unstable beyond 167 bclk, and I can undervolt the processor so heat and power shouldn't be an issue.)

Also, the new rules this year got really old really fast.


----------



## dev1ance

^
New rules actually kept us alive. Competition would've ended already and the goal is to recruit more people to fold.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13428443*
> You got hosed, Davy.


XPD, I see you used a pic of yourself for the CC................J/K
Waaaazzz uppp Buddy


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13428663*
> 3.49GHz is the absolute max (and stable) I can push on my motherboard (welcome to mini-itx overclocking... the board is completely unstable beyond 167 bclk, and I can undervolt the processor so heat and power shouldn't be an issue.)
> 
> Also, the new rules this year got really old really fast.


IF you have 8 physical cores you should be good for bigadv
EDit: nevermind it's a quad core xeon still 3.5 on quad with 8 threads might be able to do it right? At least some nice SMP PPD


----------



## PhilWrir

Folding As We Speak


----------



## Wishmaker

This is .. OCN!!!


----------



## SaintC

cranked up and folding..


----------



## Wishmaker

We need moar Jiggawatts!!!


----------



## TFL Replica

Okay guys lets not lose second place!


----------



## Davidsen

I could try and get my PS3 folding, which i never use. Does fat PS3s have wireless network?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13428771*
> We need moar Jiggawatts!!!


Now I swear I just read that recently...


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13428844*
> I could try and get my PS3 folding, which i never use. Does fat PS3s have wireless network?


I was considering doing that too, not sure if the PSN would be required for that or not


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13428844*
> I could try and get my PS3 folding, which i never use. Does fat PS3s have wireless network?


Yes. (And no, you won't need PSN)


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;13428860*
> I was considering doing that too, not sure if the PSN would be required for that or not


If you have version 1.6 or higher on PS3, it should already have [email protected]


----------



## nicksasa

So what's the % of people that have switched to ocnchimpin atm ? Yesterday it was 80%.


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa;13428870*
> So what's the % of people that have switched to ocnchimpin atm ? Yesterday it was 80%.


Looks like it's around 82-83% now.


----------



## Mike-IRL

I've a friend with a 470 and an i3 that I need to ask for a jigsaw to mod a second stacker 830 that I got recently so I'll ask him to fold when I go over later on


----------



## gildadan

Wow the whining in the chat at the stats page is ridiculous.

Anyways I have another system I could possibly run but need an os to stick in it. Am thinking a linux os but have never messed with it before. Now seems like a good time to do it. Which should I get? Ideally would like it to do some home server work after the cc as well.


----------



## Wishmaker

Over 50 % with my 2 new -bigadv







. Amazing chips these I7 920s


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13429060*
> Over 50 % with my 2 new -bigadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Amazing chips these I7 920s


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13429071*


I am sorry if my question has been answered but it is very difficult to keep up with the thread.

I finished 2 bigadv on saturday morning. How long will it take for them do contribute? Also, are all bigadv given the same points? My two new bigadv should be completed tuesday morning, when will they drop?


----------



## gildadan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13429085*
> I am sorry if my question has been answered but it is very difficult to keep up with the thread.
> 
> I finished 2 bigadv on saturday morning. How long will it take for them do contribute? Also, are all bigadv given the same points? My two new bigadv should be completed tuesday morning, when will they drop?


Unless I am mistaken they should have already figured in when it updated that hour.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

10,84 down now. We made the gap between us and TPU larger too luckily 3,08


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello;13422839*
> just set up my gtx460 SOC oc'ed. anyone know how good they are for folding?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13429085*
> I am sorry if my question has been answered but it is very difficult to keep up with the thread.
> 
> I finished 2 bigadv on saturday morning. How long will it take for them do contribute? Also, are all bigadv given the same points? My two new bigadv should be completed tuesday morning, when will they drop?


the faster you finish a bigadv, the more bonus points you get. (this is why huge server systems really rack up the pts). HFM calculates bonuses. (see the credit column).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13429098*
> Unless I am mistaken they should have already figured in when it updated that hour.


that is correct, sir.


----------



## mrinnocent

Hi all, new to overclock.net and new to folding. Since I just joined I thought it best to just lay low and get the lay of the land. Then I read the part about prizes! Well enough said...here I am happily folding away


----------



## MediaRocker

I'm Folding as much as I can. I'm trying to help!!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13429151*
> I'm Folding as much as I can. I'm trying to help!!


is that on the i7?


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent;13429146*
> Hi all, new to overclock.net and new to folding. Since I just joined I thought it best to just lay low and get the lay of the land. Then I read the part about prizes! Well enough said...here I am happily folding away


that's great







welcome to the team


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13429181*
> is that on the i7?


Nope. Not yet. Still waiting for it to get here. (was supposed to be here monday.







)

I'm still on my overworked, undermemoried P4.

http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=7324


----------



## nicksasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13429151*
> I'm Folding as much as I can. I'm trying to help!!


















I guess every small bit helps







Tought that was on your i7 ... lol


----------



## Axon14

Happy mother's day all...the 2600k @5.0 (yeah I went there) & SLIed GTX 460s @ 850 core are in effect.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13429195*
> Nope. Not yet. Still waiting for it to get here. (was supposed to be here monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm still on my overworked, undermemoried P4.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=7324


Got to love those unicore clients.









Get that 8800GTS folding!


----------



## Eggy88

Have just posted on several Norwegian boards.

What client should you use for the different Cpu's and Gpu's?

AMD / ATI - v7
Nvidia / Intel - Gpu Tracker

Is that correct?


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa;13429197*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess every small bit helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tought that was on your i7 ... lol


LOL I wish. If it were I'd be doing GPU folding on it too. This sucker just likes to Blue Screen.. and until I get my next system in I won't be able to work on it. Kinda need the files on it for classes









I changed my sig to reflect my current machine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13429228*
> Got to love those unicore clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that 8800GTS folding!


I will once I get this work unit saved. If it BSOD's it won't leave me stranded.


----------



## MediaRocker

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13429230*
> Have just posted on several Norwegian boards.
> 
> What client should you use for the different Cpu's and Gpu's?
> 
> AMD / ATI - v7
> Nvidia / Intel - Gpu Tracker
> 
> Is that correct?


Correct.


----------



## morencyam

how long does a bigadv normally take? i have an i7 950 @ 4.2 with a bigadv sitting at 22% with an eta of 2.45 days. sound normal?


----------



## huhh

whew got my second machine folding now.

It's only a X4 920 (stock) and a GTS 250. Wish i had a better heat sink cause at stock i'm pulling 50C. Maybe it's time to hit the PC store hmmmmm


----------



## MediaRocker

What client would work well with my 8800GTS?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13429283*
> What client would work well with my 8800GTS?


GPU2. You could just use GPU tracker.


----------



## gildadan

So how long do you think a gts 250 will run at 90c? So far it has lasted about 2 days. Still folding although throttled to half power. Still beats my 8800 though. Am wondering if it will drop out or not. Time will tell.


----------



## nist7

Newbish folder here and I'm using the FAH GPU tracker. The two GPUs are folding fine but my SMP seems to be stuck at 4% complete for like the past hour?!


----------



## mrinnocent

My gpu seems to be stuck at 100% complete WU


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13429322*
> So how long do you think a gts 250 will run at 90c? So far it has lasted about 2 days. Still folding although throttled to half power. Still beats my 8800 though. Am wondering if it will drop out or not. Time will tell.


should run nonestop for days


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13429322*
> So how long do you think a gts 250 will run at 90c? So far it has lasted about 2 days. Still folding although throttled to half power. Still beats my 8800 though. Am wondering if it will drop out or not. Time will tell.


Is that with fan speed at 100%???


----------



## Concorde105

We're 10.35 points from first now? I guess we're slowly falling behind...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Pity we are falling behind, when I get home folding with the Laptop I will save all, lol I wish.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13429306*
> GPU2. You could just use GPU tracker.


Up up and folding away!


















Btw, now it's at 3%


----------



## $ilent

Somethings gotta give otherwise we gonna drop to third soon.


----------



## Xcrunner

has it been said why mklvotep is still folding for himself?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=323913


----------



## httuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13429503*
> Somethings gotta give otherwise we gonna drop to third soon.


We need more FOLDERS!!!!_ 10.35pts from 1st ! Oh noes!!!


----------



## zodac

I keep saying we're not out of this; don't make me say it again.









We expect to have quite a few -bigadv WUs drop later today too.


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13429236*
> LOL I wish. If it were I'd be doing GPU folding on it too. This sucker just likes to Blue Screen.. and until I get my next system in I won't be able to work on it. Kinda need the files on it for classes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my sig to reflect my current machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will once I get this work unit saved. If it BSOD's it won't leave me stranded.


hehe.. looks like the machine i just replaced... sitting right next to me atm!

You WILL be as pleased as I was.. going from a prescott to a bloomfield..

Not sure what OS you have... but i was thinking of making a "successfully skipped vista" club...hehe

SaintC


----------



## compuman145

If I win the lotto on tuesday, i'll buy 20 servers and get them folding....









Comps


----------



## mrinnocent

Will old single core cpu's help any?....Got 2 more puters in the house if so.....also i have a gpu stuck at 100% complete...any ideas???


----------



## omega17

I didn't realise BGB had recruited a load of members from another team









hardly entering into the spirit of things, is it


----------



## nist7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;13429556*
> If I win the lotto on tuesday, i'll buy 20 servers and get them folding....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comps


haha, yeah.

I've actually got ahuge upgrade coming in the next couple of days: 2600K and 3 GTX 570s. Should provide some massive PPD boost! GO OCN Chimps!


----------



## CudaBoy71

Sorry guys I just got home and I am in the process of changing all 4 puters over..


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13429540*
> I keep saying we're not out of this; don't make me say it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We expect to have quite a few -bigadv WUs drop later today too.


I don't share your optimism














:helpingha


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent;13429426*
> My gpu seems to be stuck at 100% complete WU


You should look under the options if you have (pause when unit is finished) checked. It might not be the exact same words but it should mean the same. Or something as "ask before sending work unit".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13429322*
> So how long do you think a gts 250 will run at 90c? So far it has lasted about 2 days. Still folding although throttled to half power. Still beats my 8800 though. Am wondering if it will drop out or not. Time will tell.


Your GPU shouldn't run that hot. I have a reference 9800GTX+ folding 24/7 and it's been at 79*C for 17 days or so. 90*C isn't that dangerous however G92 throttles at 95-97*C. If you have some time left you should definately clean the dust near the shroud or elsewhere underneath the heatsink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13429474*
> Up up and folding away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a163/MediaRocker543/gpuchimpin2011mediarocker.png
> 
> Btw, now it's at 3%


Nice to see it folding. I'd like to see what PPD you'll see with that G80


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;13429509*
> has it been said why mklvotep is still folding for himself?
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=323913












Why do y'all care oh so much about winning. Just keep yoo head down and keep folding.


----------



## gildadan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13429437*
> Is that with fan speed at 100%???


Well that card ended up being the subject of an experimental cooling loop. As you can see it was fail. I learned a few things and have since figured out how to do it right I just never got it done on that one. Really time consuming to do. I finished one and at 100% load and oc'ed it is only running in the 40s. Not super awesome but could put them subzero if I wanted now. Will probably do it for a bench or something just for fun. Wish I could put the stock cooler back on it now actually though. Oh well.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13429583*
> I don't share your optimism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :helpingha


More fool you; I'm not proved wrong often.


----------



## nist7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13429564*
> I didn't realise BGB had recruited a load of members from another team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardly entering into the spirit of things, is it


Yup, issue with this year's chimp challenge is that it's relative to the team's previous performance. So with high PPD production teams like OCN and EVGA, it'll be a bit hard to crank it up even more as we already fold quite a bit. And then for smaller forums it's much easier to gain lot of points if they all of a sudden ramp up their production alot more than what they are used to.

Not really a fair contest I'd say.

I think it'd be good to have a combination of the two concepts. Keep the relative PPD component but also give bonus chimp points at the end of the contest calculated from raw PPDs and total points.

So this way the big PPD teams like EVGA and OCN are not getting shafted just because some small ass folding team recruits a bunch of high PPD producers to prople them to the front when they dont do that much folding relatively in the previous months.

Hell, if they want to paly this way whats to stop OCN and EVGA from toning down their PPD during the months right before the next year's chimp challenge starts so that they can get an advantage when the chimp challenge starts and all the big time PPD folders crank up all their machines.


----------



## AdmRose

SMP folding at 3min 34secs TBF
GPU folding at 3min 12secs TBF

Hottest CPU core at 59 degrees, GPU at 43 degrees


----------



## omega17

I like the new system; it's fair as long as one teams' previous production values mean absolutely zip once they team up with another team during the team competition









I say team too much?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

10,54 down and updated 100k more than EVGA again. Only 48 times more


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nist7;13429619*
> Yup, issue with this year's chimp challenge is that it's relative to the team's previous performance. So with high PPD production teams like OCN and EVGA, it'll be a bit hard to crank it up even more as we already fold quite a bit. And then for smaller forums it's much easier to gain lot of points if they all of a sudden ramp up their production alot more than what they are used to.
> 
> Not really a fair contest I'd say.
> 
> *I think it'd be good to have a combination of the two concepts. Keep the relative PPD component but also give bonus chimp points at the end of the contest calculated from raw PPDs and total points.*
> 
> So this way the big PPD teams like EVGA and OCN are not getting shafted just because some small ass folding team recruits a bunch of high PPD producers to prople them to the front when they dont do that much folding relatively in the previous months.
> 
> Hell, if they want to paly this way whats to stop OCN and EVGA from toning down their PPD during the months right before the next year's chimp challenge starts so that they can get an advantage when the chimp challenge starts and all the big time PPD folders crank up all their machines.


I agree with this part, something like 1 chimp point per million points would be nice I think.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent;13429560*
> Will old single core cpu's help any?....Got 2 more puters in the house if so.....also i have a gpu stuck at 100% complete...any ideas???


Well I'm doing it.


----------



## Gothiq

How? I cant...


----------



## Dissentience

Unicore client


----------



## SaintC

researching my dedicated folding machine as we speak.... wont get it done for this competition... but perhaps will soon... and it will fold before during and after competitions.... its about the cures.. the rest is just fun..


----------



## CudaBoy71

Ok maybe Im a dumb arse but I can not get the tracker thing to work.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71;13429799*
> Ok maybe Im a dumb arse but I can not get the tracker thing to work.....


Did you make sure to allow the Tracker to download the clients? Some people have been saying "no" and it doesn't work.

If you did, what errors are you getting?


----------



## CudaBoy71

Cant apply settings without FAH clients..


----------



## zodac

Yeah, sounds like when you first ran it, when it popped up asking for permission to download the clients, you said no.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

On the new v7 CPU clients, how do you find out your ppd?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13429852*
> On the new v7 CPU clients, how do you find out your ppd?


SMP, enter your TPF here: http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71;13429840*
> Cant apply settings without FAH clients..


Click on set up then click download clients


----------



## gildadan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71;13429840*
> Cant apply settings without FAH clients..


Yeah my lappy was giving me an error and it wouldn't let me dl the clients for gpu tracker. Went to v7 instead. Not sure if it is working or not. Cores are 100% use but client is saying inactive. idk what it is doing hopefully something.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13429873*
> Yeah my lappy was giving me an error and it wouldn't let me dl the clients for gpu tracker. Went to v7 instead. Not sure if it is working or not. Cores are 100% use but client is saying inactive. idk what it is doing hopefully something.


It's quite buggy; as long as the cores are at 100%, I'd assume it's working.


----------



## mrinnocent

Ok added 2 more puters to work 24/7....their not much but at least their not sitting idle now


----------



## AdmRose

zodac, thanks for the SMP bonus link. I now know my rig is spitting out 16.8k PPD for the cause


----------



## Somenamehere

Zodac some leaders in the smack talk chat said that you guys are talking about changing the rules or way points are calculated ?

Whats up with that ?


----------



## KOBALT

I wonder how many people didn't change their username/passkey. Glad z sent the PM to everyone. I prob would have forgot as well.


----------



## superhead91

I've been running -bigadv for about 22 hours now and it's only at 6%... Should I just switch to regular smp folding because I don't know if it will finish by the deadline.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Thanks guys.. Now to the next problem on another machine..lmAO.. How do I change my user name and enter the passcode in smp folding? V6.9


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Thanks guys.. Now to the next problem on another machine..lmAO.. How do I change my user name and enter the passcode in smp folding? V6.9


If it's the console client you put a -config flag in the shortcut I think


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Thanks guys.. Now to the next problem on another machine..lmAO.. How do I change my user name and enter the passcode in smp folding? V6.9


http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...usernames.html


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13430050*
> I've been running -bigadv for about 22 hours now and it's only at 6%... Should I just switch to regular smp folding because I don't know if it will finish by the deadline.


Yeah it shouldn't be taking that long. You should ideally be getting ~26k PPD. Are you folding on GPU also?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Yeah it shouldn't be taking that long. You should ideally be getting ~26k PPD. Are you folding on GPU also?


Well I was, but fah gpu tracker v2 keeps acting up... It gets to 100% and then won't start over. I don't have it checked to stop when it gets a wu done either.

Edit: Now it's working again...


----------



## SaintC

sry.. another noob question...

when i signed up here on oc.net... i did with 'new folder'... is there a configuration i need to do with that folder .. to show my contribution or something...?


----------



## Wheezo

I'm wondering this too, I wouldn't mind seeing a log of the progress I have made. I see GPU Tracker has a good logging system but Client v7 I cant seem to find my points contributed anywhere...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13430166*
> sry.. another noob question...
> 
> when i signed up here on Overclock.net... i did with 'new folder'... is there a configuration i need to do with that folder .. to show my contribution or something...?


No... just provide proof the same as everyone else.

If you wanna become a full/part-time Folder after the CC, we can help with that stuff too.


----------



## SaintC

sounds good.. I wont be able to 24/7 until i make arrangements... but.. i will be doing that eventually for sure.


----------



## zodac

24/7 isn't a necessity (aside from this week, obviously).


----------



## Blostorm

1.13 points away from first!


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Well I was, but fah gpu tracker v2 keeps acting up... It gets to 100% and then won't start over. I don't have it checked to stop when it gets a wu done either.

Edit: Now it's working again...


Were you folding Core 16 WUs on your ATi card? If so, that is whats stealing your CPU usage.


----------



## hfcobra

alright so is 28K + 16.6K on the GPU on my sig rig good numbers for folding? I left it going all night.










Good thing I moved to a cold room in the house cause its at 70C now









EDIT: 1.13


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;13430279*
> 1.13 points away from first!


YAY!


----------



## 5prout

W00t! 1.13 points behind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;13430279*
> 1.13 points away from first!


Had to actually check to be sure you weren't kidding







Pulled that one back with a yank-and-a-half anyway


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


W00t! 1.13 points behind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























































What the... Where did that come from? This morning we were like 10 points behind... Go OCN!


----------



## Lampen

YEAH 1.13 from First! Get those computers folding people!


----------



## nicksasa

Get those damn beavers !


----------



## HobieCat

1.13 points









Were did that point surge come from?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

yea they just reduced HWC's handicap we should have this now! they where nearly @ 40 chimp points too


----------



## xd_1771

They made a change! EVERYBODY GO NOW

Quote:



As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from teams not involved in the challenge, adjustments to to the points calculation have been made.


Dem sneaky beavers, so they were using NCIX servers--


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*









What the... Where did that come from? This morning we were like 10 points behind... Go OCN!


Seriously this!!! *** happened?


----------



## Lampen

We're up to 1785 active clients! Not much more and we can take this thing! Come on OCN!


----------



## Xcrunner




----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


They made a change! EVERYBODY GO NOW

Dem sneaky beavers, so they were using NCIX servers--


1.13pts??

that's awesome, but... Where that change came from?
Mid-CC updates?

Edit: nvm, you edited your post, so i read it now


----------



## Wishmaker

gj guys!

"As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points..."


----------



## zodac

An update for those of you wondering what happened to the stats.

The captains had previously known of the link between HWC and NCIX (they competed as one team last year). However, it was accepted that the influence of the NCIX Folders wouldn't majorly impact the standings (as they produced a minority of the points last year).

However, after discussing a fair resolution, chriskwarren and FiXT from HWC have agrred to add a 30% increase on the number of points required per CP for HWC. We all feel this bring the competitiveness back to the CC, while not swinging the balance so far that HWC take too big a deduction.

So, as I've been saying for the past few days, we're still in this.


----------



## rurushu

How does this new system actually work?









EDIT: Damn, you're fast zodac


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


We're up to 1785 active clients! Not much more and we can take this thing! Come on OCN!


Yep, with a little push we can easily take 1st and keep it.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Nice to see it folding. I'd like to see what PPD you'll see with that G80










You asked, I delivered.


















Remember, this thing is old.


----------



## mortimersnerd

1.13 pts away. That just made my day. Keep it up OCN!

Oh and.... http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1010...-giveaway.html


----------



## frizo

I had my machine shut off the past day or so since I was out of town and didn't want it running around 100% without anyone to keep an eye on it in case something went wrong, but it's back up and running.

Also, it seems the awful SMP PPD my i7 was getting was due to the project I was working (6992). It completed and my PPD on the i7 is up to around 15k, which is a huge improvement over the 4-5k I was getting.


----------



## 5prout

NVM.. lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Does this mean we were 1st most of the time yesterday (during the 2 point difference I mean)







?

We're back in the race people!


----------



## superhead91

So I'm pretty sure I set up the -bigadv folding in linux wrong because it was going ridiculously slow, and my CPU wasn't even maxed out, so I just switched to running SMP on gpu tracker v2 and now my CPU is at 100%. Hopefully it'll do more good.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Right everything on full power!!!!

Overclock everything... I have now got my CPU's folding...

Q6600 @ 3.0Ghz
Athlon 64 @ 2.2Ghz
E5200 @ 3.5 Ghz

2x GTX260's @ 1500Mhz
9800GX2 @ 1802Mhz


----------



## empnero

awesome, its finally feels like heating my bedroom and living room up to intolerable temps might actually be worth it. I gotta be honest, this being my 1st CC, I was getting a little discouraged until now


----------



## Sainesk

I was starting to lose hope but now... *turns second rig on...*


----------



## Wishmaker

Thanks zodac. the 30 % increase for hwc brings the fun back.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


1.13 pts away. That just made my day. Keep it up OCN!

Oh and.... http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1010...-giveaway.html











That grill is SEXY.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Finally I think I have the tracker config'ed on my sig..lol..Now on to the 5th and final machine..


----------



## punceh

guys guys i need helpz!







when i heard about the chimp challenge this year i figured like ok im going to give it a shot! now i have been out of the country the past few days so i had to close my computer down and i couldnt fold. now when i want to start it up again, but i cant find the FAH gpu tracker anymore on my pc(i was already like 50%/50% on both clients) any way to get it running again or i should just start over? thx


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *empnero*


awesome, its finally feels like heating my bedroom and living room up to intolerable temps might actually be worth it. I gotta be honest, this being my 1st CC, I was getting a little discouraged until now


I had to open my door to get cold air in here. Ambient is 80F









This is my first CC too.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


1.13 pts away. That just made my day. Keep it up OCN!

Oh and.... http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1010...-giveaway.html











USA + CA only...


----------



## AdmRose

woot woot!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *punceh*


guys guys i need helpz!







when i heard about the chimp challenge this year i figured like ok im going to give it a shot! now i have been out of the country the past few days so i had to close my computer down and i couldnt fold. now when i want to start it up again, but i cant find the FAH gpu tracker anymore on my pc(i was already like 50%/50% on both clients) any way to get it running again or i should just start over? thx










Check your Downloads folder.


----------



## Davidsen

Lol, i log off for like 20 mins, and its down to 1.13points from 1st!

Fold on OCN!









On a side note, my PS3 can't find my wireless, it only detects a different wireless with a WPA2-PSK AES. Can it only detect a certain type of secured network? Or my wireless it too weak?


----------



## hfcobra

so is 45K on my sig rig good? My last post got swallowed up in the sudden decrease of the lead by the beavers.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13430458*
> USA + CA only...


----------



## ali7up

Lets get recruiting people, bump all the recruiting thread. Lets get more folders.

AMD

INTEL

NVIDIA

ATI


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


so is 45K on my sig rig good? My last post got swallowed up in the sudden decrease of the lead by the beavers.










Yup.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


USA + CA only...










Fold anyway?


----------



## Aeru

A 'miracle' happened!


----------



## Mike-IRL

My sig rig just locked up so I had to reboot it, I think my Northbridge is overheating because it's quite warm and it's done this before. I took the side of the case off and put a modified (read: cut down with a wire snips and scissors) p35-DQ6 NorthBridge heatsink on it and it seemed to fix it but I guess not








I am now afraid to leave in case it locks up and destroys my PPD contribution








I guess the board, CPU and RAM are old and secondhand but I wish it could handle running at stock speeds folding my cards









Edit: I should mention it locked up mostly because my card normally folds at 60C with the windows and door open, I had them closed and it was up to 74C so I'm guessing my stock cooled pentium D and my RAM which I'm now putting a fan directly on didn't like that


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


A 'miracle' happened!

















We are just awesome







!!!!

And those fan grills are so.. gorgeous!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Props to the Beavers for leveling the playing field.

Now fold moar!!


----------



## mrinnocent

I went out to garage and resurected a couple more p4 systems....got them online now...up to 5 systems folding now lol....hmmm...house seems warmer??


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13430472*
> Check your Downloads folder.


i see XD anyways its up and running now again







though both clients started a new wu


----------



## Dissentience




----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13430391*
> 1.13 pts away. That just made my day. Keep it up OCN!
> 
> Oh and.... http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1010328-folding-home-fan-grill-giveaway.html












Also, has anyone noticed Custom Bit Chimps!?! Someone got their farm going... Let's see if they can keep it up.

edit: See my post a few posts below...


----------



## dave12

What happened?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent;13430593*
> I went out to garage and resurected a couple more p4 systems....got them online now...up to 5 systems folding now lol....hmmm...house seems warmer??


Lol, nice. At least they won't be just sitting there.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Guys, I spot a new problem named CBC.

Their PPD is sky high all of a sudden, could it be that zz9pzza is folding for CBC now









EDIT:

Beat to it again


----------



## IEATFISH

Ah, note on the page:

Quote:



As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.

This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.

We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge.


So that's why the Chimp points changed so much without production differing too much. The rules have changed! The game has changed! Go OCN!


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Well finally started folding for OCN and I guess I came at a good time cause we're only 2 point away from lead! Whooo!!!!


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Lol, i log off for like 20 mins, and its down to 1.13points from 1st!

Fold on OCN!









On a side note, my PS3 can't find my wireless, it only detects a different wireless with a WPA2-PSK AES. Can it only detect a certain type of secured network? Or my wireless it too weak?


Bumping my own post Dx

Thread is fast. How come my PS3 can't find my wireless network?


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*


Props to the Beavers for leveling the playing field.

Now fold moar!!


^+1

great fairplay from them!









And yes, we need more folders! put that hardware folding people!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


What happened?


Awesomeness happened. We're just 1.13 points away from overtaking Hardware-Canucks


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Bumping my own post Dx

Thread is fast. How come my PS3 can't find my wireless network?


Hard wire it to closest pc


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Guys, I spot a new problem named CBC.

Their PPD is sky high all of a sudden, could it be that zz9pzza is folding for CBC now









EDIT:

Beat to it again










Doesn't matter if he is, the captains agreed that he would not be in this competition.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13430641*
> Bumping my own post Dx
> 
> Thread is fast. How come my PS3 can't find my wireless network?


Try in the PS3 forums.. I don't own one..


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13430698*
> Doesn't matter if he is, the captains agreed that he would not be in this competition.


who is he and why would he not be in the competition?


----------



## Xcrunner

Everytime I go look at the smack talk its always fighting about the rules >.>


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra;13430717*
> who is he and why would he not be in the competition?


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551390


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


who is he and why would he not be in the competition?


He has access through where he works to a BROKEN amount of hardware and would put out insane PPD if folding 24/7

Edit: beat me to it


----------



## AMD_Freak

PSN is down from hackers ....don't know if that's stopping you from loggin on or not


----------



## dude120

About to drop 90k points. Go OCN!


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

So much bashing on the live feed.


----------



## BankaiKiller

1.13 pts holy moly... last time I checked was down like 8!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dude120*


About to drop 90k points. Go OCN!










Awesome! ! !


----------



## Blostorm

Good thing they fixed the point system, I saw 1.13 points away and I was like: ALRIGHT, CAN I FOLD PROTEINS WITH MY HANDS?


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


1.13 pts away. That just made my day. Keep it up OCN!

Oh and.... http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1010...-giveaway.html











love it...!!!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

WOOOOOOT!!

Rock 'em real hard, OCN!


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


PSN is down from hackers ....don't know if that's stopping you from loggin on or not


That propably isn't the case, trying to connect to my wireless, but isn't working. Gonna try and hardwire it.


----------



## aznofazns

80k+ points dropping in an hour!

And I'm glad the scoring system was changed. Made the contest more balanced.


----------



## xd_1771

Adding my dad's old Pentium E2200. That's 2 SMPs, 1 GPU3, 1 GPU2, and 4 unicore clients for me









Oh snap at the huge amounts of points dropping real soon... OCN for the lead?


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=551390


2.5M PPD???????????












































Where does he get all that hardware?


----------



## intelfan

Should I run SMP along side GPU2 for folding? Atm, I'm solely using the GPU.


----------



## ____

that's it, im in


----------



## intelfan

^You were disheartened and gave up before?


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra;13430788*
> 2.5M PPD???????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does he get all that hardware?


Its usually up around 13+M ppd lol


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I guess now would be a good time to ask you gents what the perfect, lowest power consumption, yet highly stable and productive 24/7 folding setup would be?


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


Its usually up around 13+M ppd lol


thats insane, how does he get all that hardware? He just fixes the broken parts and make a whole bunch of computers with them?


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


2.5M PPD???????????












































Where does he get all that hardware?










http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2011/03...the-cpc-team/1

It's 2016 cores








He's is online right now because the output from Custom*****imps is raising fast! Glad he does not fold 24/7


----------



## csm725

I feel cheap after the stats adjustment. We're definitely in it to win it but still, I feel like when we win it won't be deserved.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2011/03...the-cpc-team/1

It's 2016 cores







He's is online right now because the output from Custom*****imps is raising fast! Glad he does not fold 24/7


Like they haven't begged him to and plied him with paypal donations to do so








It's what I'd have been doing if I were them








But I think someone said earlier that he's not counted anyway, which would be a relief really


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Should I run SMP along side GPU2 for folding? Atm, I'm solely using the GPU.


Yes! Your Q8200 at 2.8GHz should get maybe 4-7k PPD depending on the work unit.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


I guess now would be a good time to ask you gents what the perfect, lowest power consumption, yet highly stable and productive 24/7 folding setup would be?


2600k and a 580 would yield good PPD/watt


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Yes! Your Q8200 at 2.8GHz should get maybe 4-7k PPD depending on the work unit.


For my other rig, the E4500, I'm running the 9600GSO but I'm wondering if it's worthwhile to run the E4500 as well.

Currently getting about 9.5k from the Q8200/9800GT combo.


----------



## Stef42

Zodac said in the beginning that zz9pzza would not participate, any confirmation?


----------



## DevilGear44

I literally spit out my Mountain Dew when I saw we somehow managed 8 points in an hour. Don't know how this new(er) point system is working, but it really is a morale booster!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


2600k and a 580 would yield good PPD/watt


For a 24/7 build, how much can I expect my power bill to go up?


----------



## onoz

WOW! Went to sleep and we were ~7pts from 1st, now we're ~1pt away.

GO OCN!


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13430888*
> I literally spit out my Mountain Dew when I saw we somehow managed 8 points in an hour. Don't know how this new(er) point system is working, but it really is a morale booster!


I was like





















Makes me run my rig over the night again!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What the hell happened? How did HWC lose points?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13430828*
> I guess now would be a good time to ask you gents what the perfect, lowest power consumption, yet highly stable and productive 24/7 folding setup would be?


For best PPD/watt, aim for multiple bigadv folding rigs, i7-2600Ks or 2500Ks.

only one rig, 2600K and a fast nvidia card if you like. a gtx580 gives a fair amount of points, but consumes a lot of power too...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Will be adding another 25k ppd to help heat my house by the end of the day. Currently 55F in here, too cheap to heat the house but can justify heating it by computers lol.


----------



## DevilGear44

Beavers just gained by .24 points... full speed ahead everyone!!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Point change explanation.

http://www.overclock.net/13430375-post4276.html


----------



## Lampen

You guys don't need to worry about zz9pzza. This subject was discussed and put to bed a long time ago. He isn't competing.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


For a 24/7 build, how much can I expect my power bill to go up?


My i7-920 w/ gtx 460 running 24/7 raised my bill by $10-15.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


What the hell happened? How did HWC lose points?


They adjusted their points per chimp point by 30% to reflect the amount of external folders that joined their team for the CC. Serious sportsmanship to be fair.


----------



## flipd

Holy moly! A lot of things can happen in a couple of hours. Jaded monkey is OURS.


----------



## Kevdog

I just saw this.....

As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.

This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.

We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


My i7-920 w/ gtx 460 running 24/7 raised my bill by *$10-15*.


You'd know you don't live in Ireland








I purposefully avoid working out how much my 470s cost to run 24/7


----------



## Faster_is_better

WOOOOOOT last night it was around 9pts difference, and come back to see 1? Looks like we have more than a chance now...


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


I just saw this.....

As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.

This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.

We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge.


Kudos to the organizers!









Now let's rock, OCN!


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


You'd know you don't live in Ireland








I purposefully avoid working out how much my 470s cost to run 24/7










lol, i just started running my i7-970 with 4 gtx 460s 24/7 and now i am just waiting to see how much my bill will be this month


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13430896*
> For a 24/7 build, how much can I expect my power bill to go up?


There's some math involved
Say your 2600k is overclocked and draws ~150w
And your 580 draws ~250w
That's .4kw/h, multiplied by 24 hours is 9.6 kwh
Multiply that by 30 days, and you get 288 kwh
Multiply 288 by whatever you pay per kwh and thats how much it will cost a month.


----------



## Klue22

Just checked in, we closed that gap fast! Down to a meager one point lead. Lets get em OCN!


----------



## Blostorm

1.37 points from first ;(


----------



## cc_brandon

OCN smells blood, time to go for the kill


----------



## Axon14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Up up and folding away!


















Btw, now it's at 3%










Change your User and team name


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I'm thinking about a SFF build dedicated to folding, ideas?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

yay! finally got ahold of some of my rigs. got another smp and gpu folding for CC







only 10K PPD but thats more to help us


----------



## sbinh

darn .. what did I miss? all of sudden, it's down from 10+ to 1.13 ???


----------



## Axon14

God I'm the worst with img files. How do I make it so it's friggin' visible?


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


I'm thinking about a SFF build dedicated to folding, ideas?


Let's see: I have a Lian-Li V351 with a 980X/Rampage II Gene/XSPC 240mm watercooling kit and two GTS 450s. Compact and powerful - pumps out around 70-75K ppd!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13431081*
> darn .. what did I miss? all of sudden, it's down from 10+ to 1.13 ???


NCIX changed about 57% of their folding resources over to HWC due to an earlier agreement. So the captains got together and agreed to an increase in the number of points HWC needs to get a chimp point. Now we just need to increase our own output to go for the kill!


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14;13431088*
> 
> God I'm the worst with img files. How do I make it so it's friggin' visible?


Are you using Windows Snipping Tool?


----------



## nagle3092

Wow, I havent checked this since early yesterday. Glad to see they adjusted their points, now it wont be a shut out like it was looking like. Also my 570 is still chugging along at 1.1v so I think it can be ruled that there was a bad batch of vrms.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13431111*
> Are you using Windows Snipping Tool?


Print screen plus ctrl+v in MS paint. I'll look into this


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


NCIX changed about 57% of their folding resources over to HWC due to an earlier agreement. So the captains got together and agreed to an increase in the number of points HWC needs to get a chimp point. Now we just need to increase our own output to go for the kill!










Nice ..... thanks.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axon14*


Print screen plus ctrl+v in MS paint. I'll look into this


















It's under Accessories. Makes it a breeze to take screenshots.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An update for those of you wondering what happened to the stats.

The captains had previously known of the link between HWC and NCIX (they competed as one team last year). However, it was accepted that the influence of the NCIX Folders wouldn't majorly impact the standings (as they produced a minority of the points last year).

However, after discussing a fair resolution, chriskwarren and FiXT from HWC have agrred to add a 30% increase on the number of points required per CP for HWC. We all feel this bring the competitiveness back to the CC, while not swinging the balance so far that HWC take too big a deduction.

So, as I've been saying for the past few days, we're still in this.










Wow! Nice little surprise as I thought it was a bad joke when I saw it said 1 point away since last I checked in it was at 10!


----------



## The Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axon14*


Print screen plus ctrl+v in MS paint. I'll look into this










There's also a crop tool in Paint. Crop to just the windows you want and post that pic.


----------



## Axon14

I guess the problem is the screenshot always comes out too small to see easily. You can see it, it's just very, very small.

Also, does 42k PPD sound right for my build? I feel like I should be pushing more but this is my first time ever really folding. I'm using GPU tracker V2


----------



## daltontechnogeek

So I think I have a problem, is it usual to only be getting 5,000 ppd out of an x6 not bigadv
I'm new to this so I have no idea, any help?


----------



## Blostorm

Should I add -adv flag to my SMP? (Sig rig)


----------



## King Nothing

Holy crap! I've spend the with fam so I haven't been on. When I went to bed last night we were almost 7 points out!! Way to go everyone!! I had to turn the AC on last night since I got 3 machine folding.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;13431179*
> Should I add -adv flag to my SMP? (Sig rig)


You can do -bigadv but you'll need to do it on Linux


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13431201*
> You can do -bigadv but you'll need to do it on Linux


I can't bigadv, I use this computer alot and I don't want to miss the deadline for the bigadv.

Would advmethod increase my PPD?


----------



## dasparx

Nice! keep em going guys!
Also, we're not much behind at EVGA (fahpoints) points wise, very nice


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axon14*


I guess the problem is the screenshot always comes out too small to see easily. You can see it, it's just very, very small.

Also, does 42k PPD sound right for my build? I feel like I should be pushing more but this is my first time ever really folding. I'm using GPU tracker V2


If you're Print Screening, the screenshot should be the resolution of your monitor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An update for those of you wondering what happened to the stats.

The captains had previously known of the link between HWC and NCIX (they competed as one team last year). However, it was accepted that the influence of the NCIX Folders wouldn't majorly impact the standings (as they produced a minority of the points last year).

However, after discussing a fair resolution, chriskwarren and FiXT from HWC have agrred to add a 30% increase on the number of points required per CP for HWC. We all feel this bring the competitiveness back to the CC, while not swinging the balance so far that HWC take too big a deduction.

So, as I've been saying for the past few days, we're still in this.










Thank god for that. I kept looking at the stats and getting annoyed how unfairly skewed it was in favor of the smaller teams which have a small number of regular folders.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


I can't bigadv, I use this computer alot and I don't want to miss the deadline for the bigadv.

Would advmethod increase my PPD?


It can get you newer and higher point WUs. Go for it


----------



## PrimeSLP

how long does it take to do one project?

because have left my computer alone for a day and all the clients running are still at 0% with the same project

did I do something wrong?


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:



"I don't want to miss the deadline for the bigadv."


Isn't the deadline the 15th? my sig rig is @ 36% -bigadv

I think i started it about 1.5 days ago, so somewhere around 10-15% per day on -bigadv


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*


If you're Print Screening, the screenshot should be the resolution of your monitor.


If you screen cap 1920x1080 and upload it directly to this site, it reduces it to 1600x900 I believe.


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP*


how long does it take to do one project?

because have left my computer alone for a day and all the clients running are still at 0% with the same project

did I do something wrong?


Check with Ctrl + Alt + Del - your CPU should be at 100% use, If its not you will need to restart FAH client. I highly recommend using FAH GPU Tracker V2

How do I set it up?
http://fahtracker.com/setup.html


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


Isn't the deadline the 15th? my sig rig is @ 36% -bigadv

I think i started it about 1.5 days ago, so somewhere around 10-15% per day on -bigadv


You should be dropping bigadv every other day. Thought there was a shorter timeframe for those WUs? 10-15% a day and you'll only be able to get 1-2 units complete for the challenge.


----------



## PrimeSLP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


Check with Ctrl + Alt + Del - your CPU should be at 100% use, If its not you will need to restart FAH client. I highly recommend using FAH GPU Tracker V2

How do I set it up?
http://fahtracker.com/setup.html


and it is


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


Isn't the deadline the 15th? my sig rig is @ 36% -bigadv

I think i started it about 1.5 days ago, so somewhere around 10-15% per day on -bigadv


Don't you get extra points if you finish a WU before the "bonus deadline", else you still get points but no bonus.


----------



## King Nothing

I use GPU Tracker on all three rigs.


----------



## drew630

How did we go from being 10.xx points down to only 1.13?

Awesome regardless!!

Sent from Droid Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeSLP

okay its working now.

one of my gpus just show .1%


----------



## Darkknight512

HWC added 100k more points needed to their own team.


----------



## Killam0n

Hmm.. your rig should show 1% after somewhere around 5-10 min if you left it for a day and its on 0% I think something is wrong, bit if your CPU use is 100% seems like its doing something.. you might restart your pc anyway though.


----------



## huhh

holy crap, i go out for mothers day lunch and come back and were like riding the beavers haha

Im sure they will drop some more bigadv some times, but soon after we will to and overtake them muahahah


----------



## Killam0n

IDK about participation, but I had do drop both of my GPU's out of folding becuase they kept giving an error of [Unstable_Machine]








Bad GPU's And my Nvidia 8600GT is freakin stock no OC I dont get it. I was told to try other drivers, but really I am running the latest and I dont want to revert to older ones.


----------



## Wishmaker

I am adding my Alienware laptop into play. It seems that we need moar powa to the hour!


----------



## veblen

My office rigs are offline!


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


IDK about participation, but I had do drop both of my GPU's out of folding becuase they kept giving an error of [Unstable_Machine]








Bad GPU's And my Nvidia 8600GT is freakin stock no OC I dont get it. I was told to try other drivers, but really I am running the latest and I dont want to revert to older ones.


Downclock them then, we need every point we can get...


----------



## FlipBack

Good luck winning guys!!


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


So I think I have a problem, is it usual to only be getting 5,000 ppd out of an x6 not bigadv
I'm new to this so I have no idea, any help?


Not to quote myself or anything, but it seems that this might have gotten lost in the turmoil. Can anyone help, I would really like to get this thing to churn out WU's as quick as possible


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlipBack*


I'm throwing my 8800GT your guys' way. And I think I'm going to make it a permanent change too. Split my folding points cause I like you guys.


Thanx


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


How did we go from being 10.xx points down to only 1.13?

Awesome regardless!!

Sent from Droid Incredible using Tapatalk



Quote:



As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.

This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.

We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge.


Was about to respond with the same question but if you check the website, there was an update...


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Not to quote myself or anything, but it seems that this might have gotten lost in the turmoil. Can anyone help, I would really like to get this thing to churn out WU's as quick as possible


Just follow the quick setup guide, you will be folding in no time.


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Not to quote myself or anything, but it seems that this might have gotten lost in the turmoil. Can anyone help, I would really like to get this thing to churn out WU's as quick as possible


You'll get some good projects. keep folding.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Not to quote myself or anything, but it seems that this might have gotten lost in the turmoil. Can anyone help, I would really like to get this thing to churn out WU's as quick as possible


Are you running SMP?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


riding the beavers


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


IDK about participation, but I had do drop both of my GPU's out of folding becuase they kept giving an error of [Unstable_Machine]








Bad GPU's And my Nvidia 8600GT is freakin stock no OC I dont get it. I was told to try other drivers, but really I am running the latest and I dont want to revert to older ones.


What client are you using? I had the same problem with my 9800GT. Switched to the FAH Tracker and it's fine now. I think some cards don't like certain WU's and will fail them right away.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Not to quote myself or anything, but it seems that this might have gotten lost in the turmoil. Can anyone help, I would really like to get this thing to churn out WU's as quick as possible


Depends on the work unit, I can get 5k on my CPU but at the moment it is only doing 2.3k


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


Isn't the deadline the 15th? my sig rig is @ 36% -bigadv

I think i started it about 1.5 days ago, so somewhere around 10-15% per day on -bigadv


Is your CPU at stock.


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Are you running SMP?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Just follow the quick setup guide, you will be folding in no time.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


You'll get some good projects. keep folding.


Thanks guys, I guess project 6050 doesn't like me, I set this thing up 2 weeks ago, with SMP on my X6 and the new core 16 on my 5850, get 9,200 ppd on my 5850, but for some reason, the ppd on my x6 was just sitting at 5,000 with this 6050, hopefully I get a better WU next.


----------



## Doogiehouser

We're almost 2 points behind again


----------



## Killam0n

Good news everyone, I just cleaned the dust filters on my antec 902 and dropped my CPU temps by 8c

Remember to dust out your PC's if your folding 24x7 and monitor temps.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doogiehouser*


we're almost 2 points behind again


need moar recruits!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

COME ON, OCN!! Let's pull this together and win this!!


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Thanks guys, I guess project 6050 doesn't like me, I set this thing up 2 weeks ago, with SMP on my X6 and the new core 16 on my 5850, get 9,200 ppd on my 5850, but for some reason, the ppd on my x6 was just sitting at 5,000 with this 6050, hopefully I get a better WU next.


When i used the x16 core for my 5870, it tanked the ppd for the cpu. I believe the x16 core is still in beta.


----------



## mike44njdevils

"Z" What is our % of points for OCNChimpin?


----------



## rurushu

They had 2 good updates, now it's our time to shine


----------



## Mike-IRL

My rig will probably hang at some point while I'm asleep tonight, judging by it's temps now (80C) and the fact that my GPUs are 12C less than what I've seen them max out at, it's likely to either throttle the crap out of itself or melt. I hate the intel stock cooler so much right now








Although it'd probably help if my brother hadn't used a whole tube of chill factor on his broken PS3 right before I got the CPU, board and RAM and had to leave the heatsink as it was because I had no paste









Edit: it has paste on it just it's probably what was on it to begin with.


----------



## ChIck3n

Come on, FOLD. We brought them down, but they be gettin away again!


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a feeling that some of us have bigadv dropping soon.


----------



## Crabid

Goodness Gracious!

I like the look of that points update!

Lets hit 'em with all we've got!


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


"z" what is our % of points for ocnchimpin?


84.33%


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


"Z" What is our % of points for OCNChimpin?


The conversion rate is roughly 87% I think. So there's 13% of our heavy / normal folders to convert!

We need to get as many people as possible in on this though so head off to your favorite subforums and recruit


----------



## hli53194

Gogogo!


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Thanks guys, I guess project 6050 doesn't like me, I set this thing up 2 weeks ago, with SMP on my X6 and the new core 16 on my 5850, get 9,200 ppd on my 5850, but for some reason, the ppd on my x6 was just sitting at 5,000 with this 6050, hopefully I get a better WU next.


If you are runing the ATI GPU at the same time as the CPU you need to run -smp 5 or -smp 4 core 16 ATI WU's use a full CPU core and it will affect the smp production non linerally. You will get better PPD if you use -smp 5 some smp WU's will not run with -smp5 so you may need to run -smp 4.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Lampen & Darkknight, thank you both for that...I have a slightly different goal in mind...OUTFOLD EVGA


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


"z" what is our % of points for ocnchimpin?


84.33%


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


84.33%


For once you were beaten in a post


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


for once you were beaten in a post










=d


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wow, what happened guys? Only 1.69 behind??


----------



## Aeru

Yet the gap is widening again.


----------



## amxchief

how did we catch up so quick i was beginning to wonder if it was a battle for 2nd


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Wow, what happened guys? Only 1.69 behind??










HWC needs more points per CP now (30% increase).

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Yet the gap is widening again.










That's because our updates are only average until now. It looks as if a couple of bigadvs will drop soon, judging by our pattern (IAW a peak is coming up).


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


HWC needs more points per CP now (30% increase).


Is that because of NCIX?


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Yet the gap is widening again.










We need to keep going strong and bring new folders in! Don't want to end up with a bigger gap again.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Yet the gap is widening again.










Bah! And we will catch em and roast em. They cant keep this up forever!


----------



## FlipBack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Lampen & Darkknight, thank you both for that...I have a slightly different goal in mind...OUTFOLD EVGA










I'm afraid if this becomes a reality I will have to take my donated client back


----------



## DNytAftr

currently got my sig rig working up, working on getting a xeon 3440, gtx 460, gts 250 and a 9800gt EE up and going for a few hours


----------



## huhh

I wish BlackCats games wasn't down again or i would be in there requiting.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Is the chimp challange site slow at updating Chimp points? Yesterday we were 10 points behind when I checked, all of a sudden we are within 1 point? How did this happen?


----------



## SaintC

CPU is creeping up as well....:-0


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Is that because of NCIX?


Yup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Bah! And we will catch em and roast em. They cant keep this up forever!


They just had a spike in their update (225k) while we had a low (475k), the gap isn't that impressive actually.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Point change explanation..

http://www.overclock.net/13430375-post4276.html

I'm just going to keep posting this.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Is the chimp challange site slow at updating Chimp points? Yesterday we were 10 points behind when I checked, all of a sudden we are within 1 point? How did this happen?


Rule change, hwc needs 30% more points for one CC point now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Darn! they are gaining a lead again. Lets go everyone!!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Point change explanation..

http://www.overclock.net/13430375-post4276.html

I'm just going to keep posting this.


LOl


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Point change explanation..

http://www.overclock.net/13430375-post4276.html

I'm just going to keep posting this.


It's in the OP.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thanks for the info blademaster


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thanks for the info blademaster










No problem









We will get them when our spike in update comes. We need a 800k-1 mil update again


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


No problem









We will get them when our spike in update comes. We need a 800k-1 mil update again










I'm sure we will have many bigadv dropping soon.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's in the OP.










Does that mean when someone asks I link them to the OP instead?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Gap is widening...bug only for a little bit =P we will catch them =)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It would be cool if we beat EVGA in total points. We would be bi-winning!!!


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


It would be cool if we beat EVGA in total points. We would be bi-winning!!!


[email protected] Sheen reference


----------



## PowerTrip

I switched my main Rig to OCNChimpin (with passkey) 5 minutes ago while it was in progress.

Will it count for OCNchimpin if it was like 45%/90%/72% ?

v7 SMP-3 4Ghz Q9550 (1,239 PPD)
v7 GPU-0 Radeon 6870 (7,241 PPD)

8800GT GPU2-Console (???? PPD)


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's in the OP.










That may be, but seeing as I am one of YOUR morons, would you expect anything less?


----------



## CRosko42

Just started folding for the first time. I can't afford to fold all the time but I will fold until the end of the compitition at least. Pulling in ~50k ppd with my rig.


----------



## PUNK rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


8800GT GPU2-Console (*4.5K - 5.5K PPD*)


----------



## TFL Replica

Imagine the overall PPD increase if we all pushed our stable OCs just a little bit more. Quantity is good but I think we can also increase the quality.


----------



## Eggy88

SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


I'm sure we will have many bigadv dropping soon.


But didn't we just have that


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRosko42*


Just started folding for the first time. I can't afford to fold all the time but I will fold until the end of the compitition at least. Pulling in ~50k ppd with my rig.










Keep it going.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


But didn't we just have that


There are more, in fact i'm about to finish 2 bigadv myself.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


But didn't we just have that


Nope, I don't think so, they just made a change in the rules.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.










NICE!


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


Did you have to divert the city's power to your house?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Did you have to divert the city's power to your house?










During a folding competition, you run extension cords to the neighbors.. Everyone knows that!


----------



## Heavy MG

Currently 75% through a work load w/ 13.5K PPD on the GTX560Ti.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggy88*


sr-2 (x5670's @ 2,93 ghz)
sr-2 (x5690's @ 3,47 ghz)
i7 980x @ 4.2ghz
2600k @ 4.7ghz
i7 970 and i7 870

up and running.


o_o


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


Nice mate!









i'm glad you could join our cause


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


Few of these and we should be good. Great Job BTW.


----------



## venomblade

folding away! adding a measly 16k, but it's somethin


----------



## spartacus

Whoa whoa whoa!
Where did the 7 or 8 points come from? I thought we were behind by almost 10 earlier today??


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


o_o


What was it Z?


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Whoa whoa whoa!
Where did the 7 or 8 points come from? I thought we were behind by almost 10 earlier today??


Read OP. Its updated.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


HAWT.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


folding away! adding a measly 16k, but it's somethin










Every little bit counts!


----------



## mscall92

My FaH says that I'm getting 15,224.5 PPD on my gpu. Is that good or should I push my 470 further? At the moment i have it at 805-1610-1800. Is it better to have a high GPU clock with low mem clock or a mix of both? I'm new to folding so it's all greek to me. =P


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


I'm in love with you


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Read OP. Its updated.


Oh thanks. Nifty!
So my almost 10k contribution actually is mattering in the competition.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Nice mate!









i'm glad you could join our cause











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm in love with you










Unfortunately it's not my rigs, Im only pulling about 100k between my 3 rigs. This is a fellow Norwegian that is contributing, think we got some more coming from the forum i posted on.


----------



## Lampen

Just made a gain of 0.25 points on the canucks! Keep folding!


----------



## rurushu

We're closer again! Only 1.44 points to go


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Getting closer!!!!!!


----------



## DevilGear44

Gained .25 points!


----------



## venomblade

How do you check how much is left?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Unfortunately it's not my rigs, Im only pulling about 100k between my 3 rigs. This is a fellow Norwegian that is contributing, think we got some more coming from the forum i posted on.


Awesome!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Unfortunately it's not my rigs, Im only pulling about 100k between my 3 rigs. This is a fellow Norwegian that is contributing, think we got some more coming from the forum i posted on.


They are all very welcome!








And 100K is a good number









btw, i'm in love with your avatar


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Unfortunately it's not my rigs, Im only pulling about 100k between my 3 rigs. This is a fellow Norwegian that is contributing, think we got some more coming from the forum i posted on.


Thanks for your effort, I hope they will switch over a lot of hardware


----------



## lawrencendlw

Come on guys, we can take this competition if we just go Balls out and fold our A$$ES off. We're less than 2 points from first and quickly gaining. Let's take first and keep it for the rest of the competition.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


Got any pics? Not that i doubt you, I just wanna see some pics of awesome hardware.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Come on guys, we can take this competition if we just go Balls out and fold our A$$ES off. We're less than 2 points from first and quickly gaining. Let's take first and keep it for the rest of the competition.


Did you get the wife back from rma already? She needs to fold for us too!!


----------



## csm725

No, mine overheated when I used her 24/7. There was also this white liquid on it. I had to RMA.
E: What does the flame under my name mean?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


No, mine overheated when I used her 24/7. There was also this white liquid on it. I had to RMA.





















The flame means you are hot ^^


----------



## ali7up

1.44 behind, keep folding.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


E: What does the flame under my name mean?


I believe that relates to the amount of rep you have. At 25 you have 1 flame, 100...2, 250...3, 500...4, 750...5 (I think that's how it goes)


----------



## csm725

Ahhhh. Thank you.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


They are all very welcome!








And 100K is a good number









btw, i'm in love with your avatar










Thnx, finally someone who appreciates it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Got any pics? Not that i doubt you, I just wanna 
see some pics of awesome hardware.


Don't think he is active here. But here is a pic of one of the SR-2's


----------



## Xcrunner

... just got a 6040WU on smp... it is now 13min 26s per frame... was at 3min/frame last WU... is something wrong?


----------



## TFL Replica

That is a huge morale boost. We've regained momentum, onwards!


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Thnx, finally someone who appreciates it









Don't think he is active here. But here is a pic of one of the SR-2's

































Thats a sweet setup.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

We managed to close the gap a little bit, but only because their update (and all other teams) were bad. Our update was still low, we really need a big update


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


... just got a 6040WU on smp... it is now 13min 26s per frame... was at 3min/frame last WU... is something wrong?


Nothing wrong, just a larger unit








Look at the reward, its more than you'll get for the normal smp units


----------



## venomblade

I'm curious, when competitions aren't going on who do we fold for then?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An update for those of you wondering what happened to the stats.

The captains had previously known of the link between HWC and NCIX (they competed as one team last year). However, it was accepted that the influence of the NCIX Folders wouldn't majorly impact the standings (as they produced a minority of the points last year).

However, after discussing a fair resolution, chriskwarren and FiXT from HWC have agrred to add a 30% increase on the number of points required per CP for HWC. We all feel this bring the competitiveness back to the CC, while not swinging the balance so far that HWC take too big a deduction.

So, as I've been saying for the past few days, we're still in this.










LOL. And I thought it was all our smp clients dropping load this morning.


----------



## Biokinetica

How do you guys with ATI cards calculate your ppd? Would that GPU tracker client be better to use?


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


I'm curious, when competitions aren't going on who do we fold for then?


For OCN, but using our name instead of OCNChimpin.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Thnx, finally someone who appreciates it









Don't think he is active here. But here is a pic of one of the SR-2's











ooooh a water chiller. Nice.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Thnx, finally someone who appreciates it










I think a lot of us were silently appreciating it.


----------



## gildadan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


I'm curious, when competitions aren't going on who do we fold for then?


You can still fold for ocn with the team number 37726. Just change your name to whatever you like. Also get a passkey so you get bonus points


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mscall92*


My FaH says that I'm getting 15,224.5 PPD on my gpu. Is that good or should I push my 470 further? At the moment i have it at 805-1610-1800. Is it better to have a high GPU clock with low mem clock or a mix of both? I'm new to folding so it's all greek to me. =P


Higher Core clock gives better PPD, higher memory clock does little/nothing to effect how fast you crunch those WUs. And yes that is a good ppd score I would say.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


How do you guys with ATI cards calculate your ppd? Would that GPU tracker client be better to use?


With the v7 client, its an estimate, there is a thread here scome where listing all members and what ppd they got with which ati card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I think a lot of us were silently appreciating it.










+1^^^


----------



## venomblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


You can still fold for ocn with the team number 37726. Just change your name to whatever you like. Also get a passkey so you get bonus points










where would i get a passkey?


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


where would i get a passkey?


Request one from Stanford. Using your email and folding name. After the CC of course.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


where would i get a passkey?


Don't worry about it til after the CC


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


With the v7 client, its an estimate, there is a thread here scome where listing all members and what ppd they got with which ati card.


I don't even get the estimate.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Thnx, finally someone who appreciates it









Don't think he is active here. But here is a pic of one of the SR-2's

_*snip*_


That's a pretty nice setup









i want one!

_And i just couldn't resist on commenting the avvy, but there are a lot of users who think just like that







_


----------



## murderbymodem

Apparently my 5770 does not like folding. I keep getting errors on the GPU WUs.

but the good news is my X3440 is chewing through Bigadv WUs. I have one at 40% atm, dropping in 1.62 days


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think I'll take my rest now, I'm pretty tired and the weather isn't helping at all. I only managed to drop 3x 5947 units and 1x 4417 unit with my 2600k today. 9800GTX+ and Q9550 are still going even though they hardly contribute anything


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Holy moly we are back in it go go go go go go chimps go


----------



## Lampen

Good to see so many new faces/names joining in! We've added at least 500k PPD in the last couple hours, probably more!


----------



## Boyboyd

I've just ordered my watercooling stuff. Summer is here and i've had to lower my oc.

This is simply not an option.

It's been about 4 years since i had any kind of watercooling.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Good to see so many new faces/names joining in! We've added at least 500k PPD in the last couple hours, probably more!










Indeed!









i foresee a big improvement in the next 2 days updates









Keep it going people!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

VenomBlade Lets make you official!


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


I don't even get the estimate.











Why are you running the 11 core instead of the x16 core. The x16 would give you about 9~14K PPD.


----------



## Tom1121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I've just ordered my watercooling stuff. Summer is here and i've had to lower my oc.

This is simply not an option.

It's been about 4 years since i had any kind of watercooling.


Welcome back! Water> Air cooling, despite what the fear mongerers say about the "risks".

Any who, lets win the challenge!!! My 480 is churning out WU's at 930 Core and a toasty 49C.


----------



## vulpecula

Back in the game!


----------



## PCSarge

and another unit on my 5770 drops....now.

cpu is at 66% gpu just hit 2%, i also got my little 8600GTS folding its at 68%

im surprised evga dropped on its head...not, i hope they stay waaay down in the rankings...i can smell us finishing in first, keep those rigs folding!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom1121*


Welcome back! Water> Air cooling, despite what the fear mongerers say about the "risks".

Any who, lets win the challenge!!! My 480 is churning out WU's at 930 Core and a toasty 49C.


What is life without risks?

I'm not going to WC my current GPU. I'll be changing it in a few months i think.

It also means i can fold at an extra 400-500MHz.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom1121*


Welcome back! Water> Air cooling, despite what the fear mongerers say about the "risks".

Any who, lets win the challenge!!! My 480 is churning out WU's at 930 Core and a toasty 49C.


+1 true, my 970 was running around 90C on D14 cooler, with Wcing, i'm down to mid-60s.


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Why are you running the 11 core instead of the x16 core. The x16 would give you about 9~14K PPD.


I don't even know what you're talking about. And even if I did, there'd be no way to verify that because I can't get the PPD anyway!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

and another WU bites the dust....fold on


----------



## PCSarge

toasty isnt the word for it, im running my 2 gpus and my cpu ocd to 4ghz on 1 240 rad w/ 2 R4s in pull at full speed...now thats toasty..temps are actually good...with both graphics cards dumping heat cpu is at a modest 55C stable

my radeon is 47C and my 8600 is at 38C


----------



## chriskaz

Best plus about WC to me is how quiet my computer is, barely makes a sound ..that is until I put the ram fan in there for the summers. I don't really do the crazy clocks cause I want this rig to last.


----------



## Davidsen

I added a "client-type -adv" command to the SMP in [email protected] client control, wondering if it would do anything at all?


----------



## venomblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


VenomBlade Lets make you official!


lol awesome! i can dig it


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


I don't even know what you're talking about. And even if I did, there'd be no way to verify that because I can't get the PPD anyway!


Based on other members running the 5970, they are getting around 9~14K ppd, Follow this guide to allow your ATI card to use the new x16 core.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Holy crap! What happened? Last I saw we where 10 points behind!


----------



## 2010rig

How's this looking?


The 470 is @ 800-1600-1800 1.05v, I had to gradually raise it from 1.025 as it kept crashing, and the 270 drivers were also crashing.

My Power Savings OC also BSOD.









so I have it running like this now. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809337


----------



## Xcrunner

Looks like we are now being accused of doing the same thing that BGB did >.>


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Holy crap! What happened? Last I saw we where 10 points behind!










Adjustment how points were calculated because NCIX/HWC were basically operating as a single team.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nevermind, I'm slow tonight


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

my PPD says 0%


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


How's this looking?


The 470 is @ 800-1600-1800 1.05v, I had to gradually raise it from 1.025 as it kept crashing, and the 270 drivers were also crashing.

My Power Savings OC also BSOD.









so I have it running like this now. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809337


Looking good.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


How's this looking?


The 470 is @ 800-1600-1800 1.05v, I had to gradually raise it from 1.025 as it kept crashing, and the 270 drivers were also crashing.

My Power Savings OC also BSOD.









so I have it running like this now. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809337


The 270 drivers are giving a lot of members problem. Thats why they recommend 266 drivers.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


my PPD says 0%










Screenshot of client and more info plz.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Adjustment how points were calculated because NCIX/HWC were basically operating as a single team.










Hum, interesting.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Based on other members running the 5970, they are getting around 9~14K ppd, Follow this guide to allow your ATI card to use the new x16 core.


*tsk* I'm only getting 2k with one core of my 6990. This is why I hate folding, it never works for me.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


The 270 drivers are giving a lot of members problem. Thats why they recommend 266 drivers.


Yea, I've gone back to the 266. The 270 drivers were crashing constantly.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


How's this looking?


The 470 is @ 800-1600-1800 1.05v, I had to gradually raise it from 1.025 as it kept crashing, and the 270 drivers were also crashing.

My Power Savings OC also BSOD.









so I have it running like this now. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809337


No Bigadv?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


How's this looking?


The 470 is @ 800-1600-1800 1.05v, I had to gradually raise it from 1.025 as it kept crashing, and the 270 drivers were also crashing.

My Power Savings OC also BSOD.









so I have it running like this now. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809337


270 drivers are why I use the older Clients, 1. the older clients arent too fussy with "whatever nvidia broke" and 2. I actually get better PPD on the same WU that I was getting with the v7 client on my smp.


----------



## alchemik

WOW What happened?!?!?! Last I checked this morning we were down almost 11 points, now less then 2?!?!?! This just goes to show you that you shouldn't give up even if your down by a lot.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


How's this looking?


The 470 is @ 800-1600-1800 1.05v, I had to gradually raise it from 1.025 as it kept crashing, and the 270 drivers were also crashing.

My Power Savings OC also BSOD.









so I have it running like this now. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809337


It looks like my 800 core 470s are bottlenecked by my CPU








That or your 470 is having a good unit, mine fluctuate depending on the WU but based on my two the 470 looks good


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


WOW What happened?!?!?! Last I checked this morning we were down almost 11 points, now less then 2?!?!?! This just goes to show you that you shouldn't give up even if your down by a lot.


Adjustment was made to how points were calculated and awarded.


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Based on other members running the 5970, they are getting around 9~14K ppd, Follow this guide to allow your ATI card to use the new x16 core.


I didn't read anything in there that told you how to do that. One post just said that it only allows you _access_ to them.


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

Any idea why the CPU score dropped?


Here's an update:


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


*tsk* I'm only getting 2k with one core of my 6990. This is why I hate folding, it never works for me.


The 6990 isn't actually supported by any of the clients yet. That's why its not working for you.


----------



## alchemik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Adjustment was made to how points were calculated and awarded.


That explains a lot lol, so how are the points awarded now?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Adjustment was made to how points were calculated and awarded.


We need someone who's sole job is posting this info on every page, because it seems like someone has asked on every page... Lol


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Can someone explain what happened with the points. As in what they did. Maybe add it to the OP


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


The 6990 isn't actually supported by any of the clients yet. That's why its not working for you.










ah - well that's my luck with folding lol
Same thing happened last time around.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Hey guys,

Any idea why the CPU score dropped?


Here's an update:




TPF could have dropped. If you are using the system, even small things like web surfing can slow your TPF by a few seconds, which can cause big drops in PPD.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


Can someone explain what happened with the points. As in what they did. Maybe add it to the OP


Read the OP


----------



## daltontechnogeek

back up, 1.63 :/


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Read the OP


Was that there the whole time?









Brb need to make an appt. with my optometrist.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


I didn't read anything in there that told you how to do that. One post just said that it only allows you _access_ to them.


Its on the second post, it explain how to access the x16 core. After you finish your current WU, Setup the client, delete the x11 core folder, work folder, and then restart the client and it should download the x16 core.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


ah - well that's my luck with folding lol
Same thing happened last time around.


There's still a i7 to be used though


----------



## Davidsen

Two WUs dropping soon:









Also, should my Athlons ppd be that low? 471.03ppd


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


TPF could have dropped. If you are using the system, even small things like web surfing can slow your TPF by a few seconds, which can cause big drops in PPD.


Ok cool - that's what's happening then.

I'll leave it running 24/7 anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


No Bigadv?


I'll be honest, this is my 1st time folding...

I just followed a thread which had the link to download the GPU tracker.

Just 5 minutes ago I was just searching what Bigadv is... can you point me in the right direction?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


It looks like my 800 core 470s are bottlenecked by my CPU








That or your 470 is having a good unit, mine fluctuate depending on the WU but based on my two the 470 looks good










Is this the CPU you're using?
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27513

If so, I'd assume that it's bottlenecking those 470's. But I'm no folding expert.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


There's still a i7 to be used though










My i7 is getting 3k.


----------



## SaintC

another WU down.. rocking out another..

14k on my i7


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


My i7 is getting 3k.


Your video card was dragging it down


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Also, should my Athlons ppd be that low? 471.03ppd


Sounds about right. My sig CPU estimates ~147ppd (running w/ HT on, could get quite a bit more if it were off). Looking at all those rigs getting tens/hundreds of thousands of ppd makes me drool


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Your video card was dragging it down


the video card is dragging it down? Now that I've never heard of


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


the video card is dragging it down? Now that I've never heard of


The new GPU3 ATI client consumes a lot of CPU time and given that you were running a card tha wasn't even supported, yeah it was more than likely being dragged down. Your i7 should be putting out at least 12-14k PPD assuming you're not doing anything intensive.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


the video card is dragging it down? Now that I've never heard of


Video cards use some of the cpu's processing power.


----------



## Ceadderman

YES!!! Proof that BGB cannot sleep on us cause we'll run them over our -bigadv folding party.












































~Ceadder


----------



## 5prout

Do you think people will drop their bigadv this update?


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Its on the second post, it explain how to access the x16 core. After you finish your current WU, Setup the client, delete the x11 core folder, work folder, and then restart the client and it should download the x16 core.




Almost worked.










Got the new client, though.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


can you point me in the right direction?



Setup>Configure>
SMP Settings
Enable -Bigadv
Use Specified # of cores
7










Exit client and then restart. Next one will give you around 30k PPD.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


Almost worked.










Got the new client, though.


Download and install OpenCL from here:

http://developer.amd.com/gpu/AMDAPPS...s/default.aspx


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


Almost worked.










Got the new client, though.


Do you have the latest driver for your card, if not you need it

Edit: or what ali7up said...hehe


----------



## Ceadderman

That happened to my Veetle, I think that it's a Win 7 issue not [email protected] In fact it's the very same file that's missing.









~Ceadder


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Stopped the GPUs - now I'm getting 7k SMP. Better than 3k, still not right though. Ugh.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


Almost worked.










Got the new client, though.


You need to DL the openCL drivers for the card. Should be on the AMD driver website

Edit: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx

wow this thread is moving


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Stopped the GPUs - now I'm getting 7k SMP. Better than 3k, still not right though. Ugh.


My i5 750 at 4Ghz gets near 9k PPD with 3 cores doing SMP. :S


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Stopped the GPUs - now I'm getting 7k SMP. Better than 3k, still not right though. Ugh.


If you ran your GPU with it for a long period, it added time to your TPF witch = less ppd


----------



## Eggy88

Guys watch out for CBC, they are gaining fast. We need some -bigadvs to drop fast.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Stopped the GPUs - now I'm getting 7k SMP. Better than 3k, still not right though. Ugh.


Are you planning on folding 24/7? If so,

Setup>Configure>
SMP Settings
Enable -Bigadv
Use Specified # of cores
7










Exit client and then restart. Next one will give you around 30k PPD.


----------



## Ceadderman

BGB just had their big update. 172k FPts turned in. Let's keep Folding guys casue we can take that down.

Look how much farther we've gone than EVGA who seems to be standing still though cannot be counted out of this fight. If we can nearly catch BGB in one night anyone can.









~Ceadder


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

This thread...now wait, this TEAM is filled with so much win! Much love for everyone! ....no ****


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Are you planning on folding 24/7? If so,

Setup>Configure>
SMP Settings
Enable -Bigadv
Use Specified # of cores
7










Exit client and then restart. Next one will give you around 30k PPD.


I would've but no, I don't plan to do so 24/7.


----------



## esocid

I'm glad to see adjustments were made. I would have liked to see a level field for everyone, but at least it's not just HWC/NCIX owning everyone due to NCIX points not being included in their original calculation of a chimp point.

Fold on OCN. I finally dropped my first SMP unit, so I'm about 20,000 PPD total with the x6 and the 470 going.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


This thread...now wait, this TEAM is filled with so much win! Much love for everyone! ....no ****


I love the last part of this post!!!! You made my day!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axon14*


Change your User and team name










Already did


----------



## Wishmaker

There are already complaints about the 30 % adjustment. Some say it wasn't fair because last year when EVGA pwned everyone, nobody did anything.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Are you planning on folding 24/7? If so,

Setup>Configure>
SMP Settings
Enable -Bigadv
Use Specified # of cores
7










Exit client and then restart. Next one will give you around 30k PPD.


why 7?


----------



## Shredicus

Firing up the 580 for this, never folded before so just sorting the config out

look like I got it, seems to be gluggluging my GPU at 100% usage


----------



## eggs2see

Ok OCN, just grabbed an old C2D lappy out of the closet, gonna get that badboy up and running too, not normally a folder, but anything for my beloved OCN.


----------



## Ceadderman

Two days left on my second SMP of the competition. Thank god I Fold with my GPU droppin 552 Bombs on the competition.









~Ceadder


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Do you have the latest driver for your card, if not you need it

Edit: or what ali7up said...hehe



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


You need to DL the openCL drivers for the card. Should be on the AMD driver website

Edit: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx

wow this thread is moving


Figured; told Steam to do it, and now everything seems to be running fine.

I noticed that the folders the x86_64 client I downloaded seemed to indicate that the cores were still 32 bit. What gives?


----------



## MediaRocker

I'm going to get a couple of more boxes folding. My dad's computer that sits there doing nothing will be one of them.. I'm going to try to get my useless server and other computer that's just wasting space (if I can find it) sitting in my closet.. as well as my 3 2 (possibly only 1.) laptops.


----------



## SaintC

i wonder if i can fold with my cell phone...? LOL


----------



## BWG

5 ppd

I came home to a login screen today. Time to scale back those clocks a little. Kept trying to squeeze every ounce out of it over the past 4 days. Back up and folding again.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Setup>Configure>
SMP Settings
Enable -Bigadv
Use Specified # of cores
7










Exit client and then restart. *Next one* will give you around 30k PPD.


Cool thanks.

I've done that, and restarted, so are you saying the CPU alone will give 30K PPD? Or total with GPU + CPU?

By next one do you mean next project?

Upon restart I'm getting 31K with both.

I like using 7 threads better! Leaves room to do other things.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


5 ppd


Get 5000 of them and you got 25k PPD!!









*Trolls eBay for lots of cellphones....* >.>


----------



## hli53194

If we keep folding at this rate, we can overtake HardOCP for #2 folding team.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hli53194*


If we keep folding at this rate, we can overtake HardOCP for #2 folding team.


What are you looking at we ARE currently at #2.









~Ceadder


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

*trolls the troller to outbid him*


----------



## Citra

2 min till update.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


why 7?


Gives the GPUs some of the cpu power they need, and gives you room to still use it. I'd use 7 with any ATI, Fermi, or multiple gpu setups. Running 4 gpu's the difference was about 2k PPD between running 7 and 8, so its nothing big but.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Cool thanks.

I've done that, and restarted, so are you saying the CPU alone will give 30K PPD? Or total with GPU + CPU?

By next one do you mean next project?

Upon restart I'm getting 31K with both.

I like using 7 threads better! Leaves room to do other things.



I recall getting about 30k PPD from a 4 GHZ clock, give or take. You should be about 45k PPD total.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hli53194*


If we keep folding at this rate, we can overtake HardOCP for #2 folding team.


according to the stats page we are second...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

On a side note... I'm averaging 120 PPD from my CPU and 4,500 PPD from my GPU.... LAWL


----------



## Unit_4

Can we fold on ps3 with psn down ??


----------



## venomblade

Woo another WU down


----------



## Shredicus

Well, Looking like about 19k PPD with my 580 chuggin along


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Gives the GPUs some of the cpu power they need, and gives you room to still use it.


I used to run SMP at 3 to give GPU a core, but I find it more rewarding to have SMP use all and let them fight for resources. That is, rewarding, PPDwise


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


according to the stats page we are second...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

On a side note... I'm averaging 120 PPD from my CPU and 4,500 PPD from my GPU.... LAWL


They are talking about the all teams list.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What are you looking at we ARE currently at #2.









~Ceadder










2nd in the CC but not in the world


----------



## daltontechnogeek

getting bigger, 1.92 *hopes for a -bigadv drop soon*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unit_4*


Can we fold on ps3 with psn down ??


Yeah it's just like if your Net is down. So long as your PS3 has power it can complete the Fold it's on. But it will need PSN to be up when it's time to send in the results and get a new client.









~Ceadder


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


according to the stats page we are second...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

On a side note... I'm averaging 120 PPD from my CPU and 4,500 PPD from my GPU.... LAWL


He meant 2nd in the world...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## BankaiKiller

nooo they gaining!


----------



## Millentree10

Wait I'm confused, weren't we 10pts from first earlier today?


----------



## Darkknight512

Now at 1.92

Read the OP dude, 30% extra handicap for HWC


----------



## BuddyDank

I'm in. Just started folding my cpu and gpu 5 min ago.

It's been a long time since I did this so I hope I got it all set up.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


nooo they gaining!


So long as they don't break 8 points they're toast. We were nearly 11 points behind them when I went to sleep and when I woke up they're only 1.44 points ahead. I'm not sweating til they break 8.









Keep at it guys never stop never surrender!









~Ceadder


----------



## Millentree10

EDIT: didnt see your edit.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


I used to run SMP at 3 to give GPU a core, but I find it more rewarding to have SMP use all and let them fight for resources. That is, rewarding, PPDwise


I'm not sure on ATI and AMD, I imagine that would be about right if you are running 4 threads.


----------



## nckid4u

My next -bigadv set to drop in about 2 hours...


----------



## Citra

Page 465 and yes, gt 430 for folding awesomeness.

NOOO, gt 430 unstable at 20% when it worked for the previous 5 wus...


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Read the OP dude, 30% extra handicap for HWC


Sorry for







but its


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


My next -bigadv set to drop in about 2 hours...


I see GPU points for your name.


----------



## Blostorm

Arghhh 1.92 points behind...

And CPU is comming at us kinda fast!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I see GPU points for your name.










How is that possible? Can't run more than one engine at a time right?









~Ceadder


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Guys watch out for CBC, they are gaining fast. We need some -bigadvs to drop fast.


10/05/2011 21:33 for me









45 hours left.


----------



## Enfluenza

cant wait for BD so i can actually CPU fold lol.
folding with my 3 core isnt worth the electricity :/


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


cant wait for BD so i can actually CPU fold lol.
folding with my 3 core isnt worth the electricity :/


BD not coming till summer,

Run an extension cord to the neighbors!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


cant wait for BD so i can actually CPU fold lol.
folding with my 3 core isnt worth the electricity :/


Lets try to keep BD out of this thread. Cause every time someone mentions BD it turns into a fanboy flamewar.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


10/05/2011 21:33 for me









45 hours left.


Run your GPU Client on the 5850? I'm not sure if you can do it on your other card but are you at least running a client on the your 5850?









~Ceadder


----------



## VW_TDI_02

seriously guys they're pulling away. recruit more!!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

N...damone of my gpus is offline now! >=( I'm at work for another 5 hours. Sorry guys


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


N...damone of my gpus is offline now! >=( I'm at work for another 5 hours. Sorry guys










call the wifey!!!


----------



## Coopa88

About to drop another bigadv in 20 mins. Going to quickly OC a bit more since my temps have yet to reach 60C these past few days.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coopa88*


About to drop another bigadv in 20 mins. Going to quickly OC a bit more since my temps have yet to reach 60C these past few days.


Just make sure you stay stable.


----------



## suitaroh

New folder here, is it normal to run the same project two or three times?


----------



## rsfkevski

Is 14k total PPD for CPU and GPU about where I should be?

And what's with this -bigadv thing?


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


seriously guys they're pulling away. recruit more!!


I'm litterally running around my house turning on computers and setting them to fold. even if they are crap boxes.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


I'm litterally running around my house turning on computers and setting them to fold. even if they are crap boxes.










Nice. I got my roommates 1055t and 6850 folding.


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


Just make sure you stay stable.


I will. Will see how high I can get this chip with a 1.5v bios setting. Hoping for 5.3!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


call the wifey!!!


She went over to her sisters house for a few hours :/


----------



## Demented

I had to skip the last 20 pages or so, but Woo Hoo! I see they adjusted the point system, but what i am more proud of is the fact that we did not give up! I went to bed and they had an almost 11pt lead, and I wake up to 1.92 lead? That's what I'm talking about!

It ain't over til it's over! My two rigs are still pumping out the WUs, and I look forward to popping the champagne when we WIN!!!

Fold on, brothers (and sisters







), fold on!


----------



## BWG

This thread is insaine!


----------



## Shredicus

Hm, gets about 5-10% of the way through a WU then I get a 'Failed to complete project 6805 WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). I'm getting no visible errors from any other programs ,and these clocks I'm running have been rock solid elsewhere. Any idea what my deal is?


----------



## BWG

In the membrain!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


cant wait for BD so i can actually CPU fold lol.
folding with my 3 core isnt worth the electricity :/


Dude WHAT?!!










I'm folding on everything I got which includes a Netbook. Get your butt in gear and get that rig of yours Folding!









~Ceadder


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *suitaroh*


New folder here, is it normal to run the same project two or three times?


Yes there are a limited number of projects, but there are numerous variations within thus projects.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Is 14k total PPD for CPU and GPU about where I should be?

And what's with this -bigadv thing?


You could be getting a lot more out of your CPU. By enabling bigadv you could pull 30k PPD on the CPU alone. However with bigadv you need to be able to run 24/7 though to complete it on time for the most part. It's worth the massive increase in PPD though.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Hm, gets about 5-10% of the way through a WU then I get a 'Failed to complete project 6805 WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). I'm getting no visible errors from any other programs ,and these clocks I'm running have been rock solid elsewhere. Any idea what my deal is?


Unstable oc.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Hm, gets about 5-10% of the way through a WU then I get a 'Failed to complete project 6805 WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). I'm getting no visible errors from any other programs ,and these clocks I'm running have been rock solid elsewhere. Any idea what my deal is?


Increase the voltage a bump and see if you get any difference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


She went over to her sisters house for a few hours :/


Neighbors?? lol. Or take a lunch/dinner break. Folding > food


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Hm, gets about 5-10% of the way through a WU then I get a 'Failed to complete project 6805 WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). I'm getting no visible errors from any other programs ,and these clocks I'm running have been rock solid elsewhere. Any idea what my deal is?


Your OC isn't stable.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Is 14k total PPD for CPU and GPU about where I should be?

And what's with this -bigadv thing?


Sounds right. - Bigadv is for 8 threaded cpu's with high clocks. If you can fold 24/7 go with it as you will double your PPD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *suitaroh*


New folder here, is it normal to run the same project two or three times?


Yup

Lampen







'd


----------



## cl04k3d

I'll fire up my sandy bridge when I get home.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


I'll fire up my sandy bridge when I get home.


It should've been rolling!!!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Hm, gets about 5-10% of the way through a WU then I get a 'Failed to complete project 6805 WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). I'm getting no visible errors from any other programs ,and these clocks I'm running have been rock solid elsewhere. Any idea what my deal is?


Well did 17 hours of prime95 say rock solid? if not, then you cant be sure of stability


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Hm, gets about 5-10% of the way through a WU then I get a 'Failed to complete project 6805 WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). I'm getting no visible errors from any other programs ,and these clocks I'm running have been rock solid elsewhere. Any idea what my deal is?


It means that the device you are running the client on is unstable. You will often find that GPU's will encounter errors in folding more so than anywhere else because in benchmarks and games errors are largely undetectable. If you are getting errors turn the OC down 25 MHz and adjust as needed for any more errors.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Your OC isn't stable.


Yup it was the one reason I didn't go with 4.0Ghz. I couldn't guarantee that it would remain stable and didn't want to BSoD during competition. So I went with 3.6Ghz instead.









~Ceadder


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Well did 17 hours of prime95 say rock solid? if not, then you cant be sure of stability










Different programs stress teh CPU in different ways. Folding is brutal on your hardware regardless of how much Prime/IBT you do.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Well did 17 hours of prime95 say rock solid? if not, then you cant be sure of stability










Prime isnt everything. I ran prime95 plus LinX for for 24 hours, no errors, no failures. 1 Bigadv on my x6 and BSOD. I had to pump up my vcore to fold.


----------



## chriskaz

Yea I thought I had a stable clock until I started folding








Didn't really get to test this clock out too well, but since I am running around 95% cpu I haven't had a BSOD yet.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Prime isnt everything. I ran prime95 plus LinX for for 24 hours, no errors, no failures. 1 Bigadv on my x6 and BSOD. I had to pump up my vcore to fold.


you ran BOTH at the same time?


----------



## Millentree10

Weird, when folding my cpu is about 3-5 degrees cooler than with any benchmarking program I run, yet I hear so many peoples OCs turning out unstable after folding


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you ran BOTH at the same time?


Yep!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Weird, when folding my cpu is about 3-5 degrees cooler than with any benchmarking program I run, yet I hear so many peoples OCs turning out unstable after folding


Thats because heat isnt an indication of how well something is being tortured, could just be badly coded or something messed up. Folding just plain puts a beating on things, soo many calcs and long periods of time. Some folding projects have less tolerance for small discrepancies unlike some bench programs.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


Increase the voltage a bump and see if you get any difference.

Neighbors?? lol. Or take a lunch/dinner break. Folding > food


Haha I don't trust those [email protected]@rds...and I can't leave. I will just have to wait.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

This is depressing. I just looked at the OCN team on EOC and right off the bat i saw two people submit bigadv units in this past update!!!!! WHY??

[Edit]
Just to clarify they are dropping them on their own usernames and NOT OCNChimpin


----------



## venomblade

what happens if we win btw?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


This is depressing. I just looked at the OCN team on EOC and right off the bat i saw two people submit bigadv units in this past update!!!!! WHY??


We want bigadv units dropping as much as possible. I dont see how you think this is a bad thing.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


We want bigadv units dropping as much as possible. I dont see how you think this is a bad thing.


They are dropping for their own user names. NOT OCNChimpin


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


We want bigadv units dropping as much as possible. I dont see how you think this is a bad thing.


I think he means people other than OCNChimpin


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


what happens if we win btw?


We have a celebration!


----------



## Wishmaker

We are going down again ...


----------



## 5prout

Don't get depressed! WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!


----------



## Kevdog

<<<<Puts hand on *wahrheitoderpflichts* forehead and says "you have a FEVER" you need to go home and rest....


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


They are dropping for their own user names. NOT OCNChimpin


It happens. Some people dont come on the forums very often and just leave their systems running and may not know about the Chimpin!

Still plenty of time left.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

I think he is suggesting there should be moAr!


----------



## chriskaz

I am more worried about TPU then HWC, they are gaining fast.


----------



## Lampen

50 more clients for OCN have come online in the last hour or so! We still need more! Bigadv folders especially since they're the equivalent of 2 moderately powerful GPU's


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Now 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


<<<<Puts hand on *wahrheitoderpflichts* forehead and says "you have a FEVER" you need to go home and rest....


Now that you mention it....


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


We want bigadv units dropping as much as possible. I dont see how you think this is a bad thing.


I think he was hoping for more.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


This is depressing. I just looked at the OCN team on EOC and right off the bat i saw two people submit bigadv units in this past update!!!!! WHY??

[Edit]
Just to clarify they are dropping them on their own usernames and NOT OCNChimpin


Man I don't even have a single Unit under my name WTH PEOPLE!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## MediaRocker

Got Machine #2 up. It's a Mobile Pentium Dual Core running SMP. Waiting to see the PPD out of this guy.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceadderman*


man i don't even have a single unit under my name wth people!!!









~ceadder











nein nein nein nein nein!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Come on guys I hope you are on here on a machine that cant fold because bwe need all the points we can get! We are so close!!!!!!!!!!

I want the jade monkey back!!!!! NOWZ







See you all in 7 days!!! Every little bit counts!


----------



## Shredicus

Well I fiddled with it a bit and got it wroking. Something must have gotten mucked up when I installed the latest afterburner. thanks for the help gents


----------



## Decade

Holy crap. How many bigadvs dropped today? O_O


----------



## daltontechnogeek

I'm still wondering If I should go bigadv on my 1090t and sacrifice my 5850
getting ~22,000 ppd as I sit with the 2 client trick running on my 5850, still waiting to see if it stays that way.


----------



## UNOE

when I saw them pull away yesterday I really thought it was over. This is getting close.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Got Machine #2 up. It's a Mobile Pentium Dual Core running SMP. Waiting to see the PPD out of this guy.


I'm curious how much PPD your Prescott gets, I have the same chip (I think, either that or a 521) wondering if it's worth re-assembling that PC and folding


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


I'm curious how much PPD your Prescott gets, I have the same chip (I think, either that or a 521) wondering if it's worth re-assembling that PC and folding


Nothing to be proud of... probably because I'm using it... but it's getting 125 PPD right now.

My 8800 is maxing 4500 PPD...


----------



## falconkaji

Woah! When I looked this morning we were almost 10 points behind!

Go team, go!


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


I'm still wondering If I should go bigadv on my 1090t and sacrifice my 5850
getting ~22,000 ppd as I sit with the 2 client trick running on my 5850, still waiting to see if it stays that way.


i'd drop the 5850 and just do bigadv, @ 4ghz it should be good for 25k-30k ppd


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i'd drop the 5850 and just do bigadv, @ 4ghz it should be good for 25k-30k ppd


just need to watch your drop schedule and switch to SMP as soon as you can no longer finish -bigadv units in time.


----------



## rsfkevski

What if I do bigadv and my GPU? Will that show a massive increase in PPD?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


What if I do bigadv and my GPU? Will that show a massive increase in PPD?


you cant...


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


just need to watch your drop schedule and switch to SMP as soon as you can no longer finish -bigadv units in time.


yup, good point


----------



## Desert Rat

I just dropped my 3rd bigadv and will drop another one in 90 min or so.


----------



## falconkaji

I just saw on the stats page that the scoring method was updated - is that why we're suddenly so close?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Nothing to be proud of... probably because I'm using it... but it's getting 125 PPD right now.

My 8800 is maxing 4500 PPD...


















What the 8800 running at?


----------



## daltontechnogeek

2.05, at least they're pulling away slowly


----------



## Demented

2.05 til 1st place! Let's pick it up people!









Who are We?


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I just saw on the stats page that the scoring method was updated - is that why we're suddenly so close?


Yep.


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demented*


2.05 til 1st place! Let's pick it up people! :d

who are we?


OCN! Da** it!


----------



## Blostorm

We really need a nice bigadv update.


----------



## [March]

Wow!
What happened last night ??


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


ocn! Da** it!










True...but not quite the response I was looking for...someone will get it soon...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

So another 2 clients of mine just went offline...starting to get irritated...


----------



## rsfkevski

Well, wifey just yelled at me for even considering to fold 24/7, so bigadv is out of the question. Sorry OCN


----------



## [March]

Stats from yesterday wasn't true ??


----------



## MediaRocker

Why don't people actually read the thread? It's not on just this thread but others as well... and frankly it ticks me off.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Well, wifey just yelled at me for even considering to fold 24/7, so bigadv is out of the question. Sorry OCN










Tell that woman to make you a sammich and FOLD ON!

J/K...sorry to hear that!


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Well, wifey just yelled at me for even considering to fold 24/7, so bigadv is out of the question. Sorry OCN










Turn off your monitor.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

All 4 of my -bigadv wu's will finish in the next 6 hours.


----------



## DevilGear44

30,000 PPD is all I can push out of my little rig, c'mon people!

I feel like a worthless human being with my i7 that can't do -bigadv units, but everything helps!


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Turn off your monitor.










And when she asks why it's gotten so warm in the house, tell her, "Aw, that's just you, baby!" and wink like a boss.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


All 4 of my -bigadv wu's will finish in the next 6 hours.


Nice nice!


----------



## Davidsen




----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


All 4 of my -bigadv wu's will finish in the next 6 hours.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


Stats from yesterday wasn't true ??










Read OP


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13434044*
> Well, wifey just yelled at me for even considering to fold 24/7, so bigadv is out of the question. Sorry OCN


Tell her to park her can, you're working on important stuff that could one day help save her life.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13434055*
> Tell that woman to make you a sammich and FOLD ON!
> 
> J/K...sorry to hear that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13434071*
> Turn off your monitor.


Considering my electric bill was over $500 last month (without folding) I think she's got a point.

All power saving (economy) features are turned on. Also, how the heck am I suppose to keep an eye on how OCN is doing if I turn the monitor off









How are the points calculated because it looks like OCN is putting out more PPD than the leader









Obviously, I'm just







all the way around









@Ceadderman---you're a funny guy







especially when she's diabetic, not cancer stricken...if it were for diabetes, it'd be a little different


----------



## dave12

Sup team, dumped a -bigadv, got another and I haven't done any -bigadv in 9 months. All the ones I have done so far are 6900 32 mins tpf. Just got a 6901 and it's 36 mins. Am this r normal?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13434044*
> Well, wifey just yelled at me for even considering to fold 24/7, so bigadv is out of the question. Sorry OCN












...lol JK


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13434124*
> *Considering my electric bill was over $500 last month (without folding)* I think she's got a point.
> 
> All power saving (economy) features are turned on. Also, how the heck am I suppose to keep an eye on how OCN is doing if I turn the monitor off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the points calculated because it looks like OCN is putting out more PPD than the leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, I'm just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the way around


you run a whole company at home? hehehe ....
I've been paying $500/mon for last 2 years ..







 --- mostly for folding farm


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13434124*
> Considering my electric bill was over $500 last month (without folding) I think she's got a point.
> 
> All power saving (economy) features are turned on. Also, how the heck am I suppose to keep an eye on how OCN is doing if I turn the monitor off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the points calculated because it looks like OCN is putting out more PPD than the leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, I'm just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ceadderman---you're a funny guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially when she's diabetic, not cancer stricken...if it were for diabetes, it'd be a little different


Read the OP for how points are done.

I keep track of OCN on my Droid!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13434044*
> Well, wifey just yelled at me for even considering to fold 24/7, so bigadv is out of the question. Sorry OCN


Then something is wrong in your house. Possible errors:

1. Folding rig is kitchen.

2. Wife isn't.

Resolve by fixing arrangement.


----------



## Blue Marker

Just curious, 30% increase in their points per chimp point is nice and all but why don't they just add NCIX's and HWC's 5-month total and use the tenth of that as their points per chimp point? If it's less than the 30% incease then never mind







GO OCN!


----------



## Killam0n

Hey good news everyone, My Nvidia 8600GT 512 Under-clocked is not erroring out on FAH - It errors at STOCK FACTORY Clocks.. which is quite SAD. sad sad sad. Its currently running 445.5 mhz GPU Core, this is even more bizarre because Nvidia lists the actual factory clocks higher than the 475mhz that my card came stock with, well I can tell you this card should not be overclocked - considering its not even stable @ stock WOW.


----------



## Coopa88




----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13434021*
> 2.05 til 1st place! Let's pick it up people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are We?


We are champions!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13434013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the 8800 running at?


Stock clocks.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Hmmm..Seems to me we are going backards a lil...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13434174*
> We are champions!


Exactly!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX39J_YyKbs[/ame]


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopa88;13434170*
> Done stability testing my rig, looks like I could only get another 200mhz out of her with my vCore limit and to top it off I get an a3 WU off the bat ><


Trash the WU and get a new one?


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Marker;13434161*
> Just curious, 30% increase in their points per chimp point is nice and all but why don't they just add NCIX's and HWC's 5-month total and use the tenth of that as their points per chimp point? If it's less than the 30% incease then never mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO OCN!


This


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13434087*
> And when she asks why it's gotten so warm in the house, tell her, "Aw, that's just you, baby!" and wink like a boss.


Hahaha man I feel like thats going to be a Keystone commercial with Keith Stone.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71;13434184*
> Hmmm..Seems to me we are going backards a lil...


Its cuz my lappy's dual 8600M GT's dont want to fold, get unstable machine error on both cards now, restarted and grabbed new drivers, nothin... (no not using v7 client with 270 drivers, running the older client with 270 drivers, better combo on my desktop).

They were pushing 8k combined!


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13434152*
> Read the OP for how points are done.
> 
> I keep track of OCN on my Droid!


I'll check the OP, sorry.
I can't even afford a cell phone, let alone a Droid!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13434159*
> Then something is wrong in your house. Possible errors:
> 
> 1. Folding rig is kitchen.
> 
> 2. Wife isn't.
> 
> Resolve by fixing arrangement.


I like the arrangement I have here, but thanks for the suggestion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13434149*
> you run a whole company at home? hehehe ....
> I've been paying $500/mon for last 2 years ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- mostly for folding farm


This time of year, my A/C runs, literally, 24/7 to keep the house below 80ºF and in August, it doesn't even do that. It get's upwards of 85ºF in my house when it's above 95ºF outside


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13434231*
> Its cuz my lappy's dual 8600M GT's dont want to fold, get unstable machine error on both cards now, restarted and grabbed new drivers, nothin... (no not using v7 client with 270 drivers, running the older client with 270 drivers, better combo on my desktop).
> 
> They were pushing 8k combined!


270 drivers and folding are F----.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13434124*
> Considering my electric bill was over $500 last month (without folding) I think she's got a point.
> 
> @Ceadderman---you're a funny guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially when she's diabetic, not cancer stricken...if it were for diabetes, it'd be a little different


Ummm, note I said ONE DAY... Cancer isn't selective and there are more than just cancer treatments being worked on.









But the $500 power bill is a bit of a sticky point. Why was it so high? And can lights be turned off when not in a room? I'm sure that there are other ways of conserving power that don't cut into Folding.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MediaRocker

Ok... My Laptop isn't folding. It's making no progress after the past 30 minutes. It's a Pentium Dual core from recent.. What's the dealio? It's running an FAH a4 core.. but no progress....


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13434087*
> And when she asks why it's gotten so warm in the house, tell her, "Aw, that's just you, baby!" and wink like a boss.


sigged


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13434231*
> Its cuz my lappy's dual 8600M GT's dont want to fold, get unstable machine error on both cards now, restarted and grabbed new drivers, nothin... (no not using v7 client with 270 drivers, running the older client with 270 drivers, better combo on my desktop).
> 
> They were pushing 8k combined!


Download Ntune and *under clock* your video cards, I had to.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13434258*
> Ok... My Laptop isn't folding. It's making no progress after the past 30 minutes. It's a Pentium Dual core from recent.. What's the dealio? It's running an FAH a4 core.. but no progress....


Turn off power saving features and run on the brick not on battery.









My netbook is running wide awake no screensaver no sleep. Screen is dialed down to it's lowest settings so it doesn't burn an image into the screen.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13434189*
> Trash the WU and get a new one?


I don't like to trash the WUs. Any folding is better than no folding and this will be done in just over 3 hours. 2:04 TPF








The actual project number is a 6992.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13434250*
> Ummm, note I said ONE DAY... Cancer isn't selective and there are more than just cancer treatments being worked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the $500 power bill is a bit of a sticky point. Why was it so high? And can lights be turned off when not in a room? I'm sure that there are other ways of conserving power that don't cut into Folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It is highly dependent on the local cost of electricity, as well as how inefficient your house is at staying warm/cold. A/C is a giant power-sink for example. And for example (in California) a kWhr of power can cost $0.50 each.

Not much you can do but bend-over.


----------



## Killam0n

Your folding on a netbook?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13434241*
> I'll check the OP, sorry.
> I can't even afford a cell phone, let alone a Droid!


Mine was free, cant beat christmas sales!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13434246*
> 270 drivers and folding are F----.


Not when my 460's pulling 12-14k ppd!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13434291*
> Not when my 460's pulling 12-14k ppd!


Nah, they work fine but then set some stupid thing that put's cards to sleep. Bunch of us had to revert back to 266. There's no ppd benefit from either.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13434272*
> Turn off power saving features and run on the brick not on battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My netbook is running wide awake no screensaver no sleep. Screen is dialed down to it's lowest settings so it doesn't burn an image into the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It's always on the brick, power saving is for pussies. sissies









The proc is being utilized 100% but no progress is being made.. :|


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13434290*
> Your folding on a netbook?


Yup. My sig rig is Folding 5770 is Folding.

The Athlon II 630 is Folding.

Eee PC 900HA with Atom N270 is Folding.

If I had more systems available to me THEY would be Folding too.









Too bad I can't use the 360 to Fold.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Killam0n

Word of caution to anyone folding on a: Laptop / Notebook / Netbook

Make sure you have good air flow for the inlet and exhaust for air flow on these units, also if you can look in and visually see dust you NEED to blow it out with compressed air. You should blow out / dust your laptop about every 2-3 months anyway.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13434309*
> Nah, they work fine but then set some stupid thing that put's cards to sleep. Bunch of us had to revert back to 266. There's no ppd benefit from either.


270 drivers and the v7 client is the problem. I have had 0 error on my 460 or my 8600 GS in my desktop since changing to the v6 console only client from the v7 client. I have mentioned this from day one.

SMP just sucks on my C2D, my lappy sits 100*C average without the two 8600M GT's running lol.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13434324*
> 270 drivers and the v7 client is the problem. I have had 0 error on my 460 or my 8600 GS in my desktop since changing to the v6 console only client from the v7 client. I have mentioned this from day one.


v6 over here. 270 worked about 3 days on first card about a week on the second then the constant sleeps.


----------



## Ceadderman

Is sitting on top of my 932 considered "good airflow"?









I agree, *POWER SAVING IS FOR SISSIES!* Ahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rsfkevski

My first time Folding, Ever! OCN, I do adore you!!!! You've given me so much, but you couldn't ever make me feel the way my wife does







That's the reason no bigadv for me.....I'm sure you can understand


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13434322*
> Word of caution to anyone folding on a: Laptop / Notebook / Netbook
> 
> Make sure you have good air flow for the inlet and exhaust for air flow on these units, also if you can look in and visually see dust you NEED to blow it out with compressed air. You should blow out / dust your laptop about every 2-3 months anyway.


It's on a fan cooler pad.









But it's pumping mad amounts of heat.. no production.. FAHMon shows no progress.. it doesn't even know the core it's working on.. :|


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13434322*
> Word of caution to anyone folding on a: Laptop / Notebook / Netbook
> 
> Make sure you have good air flow for the inlet and exhaust for air flow on these units, also if you can look in and visually see dust you NEED to blow it out with compressed air. You should blow out / dust your laptop about every 2-3 months anyway.


It's been 8 years for me... is that bad?

I can pretty much fry bacon on it from the second i turn it on


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13434317*
> Yup. My sig rig is Folding 5770 is Folding.
> 
> The Athlon II 630 is Folding.
> 
> Eee PC 900HA with Atom N270 is Folding.
> 
> If I had more systems available to me THEY would be Folding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't use the 360 to Fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


What kind of PPD do you get folding on all 4 cores of your 955? I have my 955 at 4.25GHz, but one core is being used by my graphics cards.


----------



## Killam0n

??? im running -bigadv and my computer is still 100% useable, seriously I didnt expect it, I thought it would crawl but its still chipper. Otherwise I wouldnt be folding on it, i need it to work on other stuffs too.


----------



## huhh

I'm using Forceware 266.58 on my 460's cause it was causing problems in Dragon Age II, should i update to the newest 270.51 for folding? Would it make a difference?


----------



## venomblade

does this work with [email protected] on ps3? I've set it up with the name OCNChimpin and team 37726, but it doesn't ask for a passkey, but it's folding now, not sure if it's going towards the competition


----------



## RussianJ

I have used the 932 top fan for cooling before. Works quite well actually.


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13434322*
> Word of caution to anyone folding on a: Laptop / Notebook / Netbook
> 
> Make sure you have good air flow for the inlet and exhaust for air flow on these units, also if you can look in and visually see dust you NEED to blow it out with compressed air. You should blow out / dust your laptop about every 2-3 months anyway.


What if I'm trying to kill my macbook pro I just got back after it has gotten a fourth logic board?

I thought that if it was going to die again it is going to die folding for the CC!


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13434370*
> It's been 8 years for me... is that bad?
> 
> I can pretty much fry bacon on it from the second i turn it on


That is BAD. Walmart compressed air can STAT, I SAID STAT DOCTOR!

DOCTOR CAT?? DOCTOR CATTTTTT!!!!!!!

www.doctorcatmd.com


----------



## drnilly007

Yeah with FAH gpu tracker my gpu has failed and not completed a work unit granted it is only a 8600gts but it did seem to complete more than my cpu when it was folding maybe I should switch to v6?!?!?!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13434385*
> does this work with [email protected] on ps3? I've set it up with the name OCNChimpin and team 37726, but it doesn't ask for a passkey, but it's folding now, not sure if it's going towards the competition


PSN is down so you wouldnt be able to download or transmit WU's.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;13434380*
> I'm using Forceware 266.58 on my 460's cause it was causing problems in Dragon Age II, should i update to the newest 270.51 for folding? Would it make a difference?


I would suggest staying with whats stable for now.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13434401*
> PSN is down so you wouldnt be able to download or transmit WU's.


PSN is down, but my internet isn't. I don't have to be on psn to use [email protected] The thing is running and i see the process it says 6 hrs remaining. Is it folding nothing?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13434393*
> That is BAD. Walmart compressed air can STAT, I SAID STAT DOCTOR!
> 
> DOCTOR CAT?? DOCTOR CATTTTTT!!!!!!!
> 
> www.doctorcatmd.com


Lol its a 2001 Compaq Presario with a Celeron, I dont care if it dies


----------



## MediaRocker

Step 9370/2000000..............









Seriously?


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Yeah with FAH gpu tracker my gpu has failed and not completed a work unit granted it is only a 8600gts but it did seem to complete more than my cpu when it was folding maybe I should switch to v6?!?!?!


download Ntune (from nvidia) and underclock your card, I had to do it on my 8600gt on second rig.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


My first time Folding, Ever! OCN, I do adore you!!!! You've given me so much, *but you couldn't ever make me feel the way my wife does







* That's the reason no bigadv for me.....I'm sure you can understand



















How do you know if you've never let us try?









Seriously, any and all folding is appreciated!!

Also, if that is your submission screenie, then make sure you email it to [email protected].


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Lol its a 2001 Compaq Presario with a Celeron, I dont care if it dies


Sounds like me and my laptop! Let them die for the Jaded monkey!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


PSN is down, but my internet isn't. I don't have to be on psn to use [email protected] The thing is running and i see the process it says 6 hrs remaining. Is it folding nothing?


YOU CAN FOLD ON A CONSOLE???


----------



## Killam0n

http://doctorcatmd.com


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


PSN is down, but my internet isn't. I don't have to be on psn to use [email protected] The thing is running and i see the process it says 6 hrs remaining. Is it folding nothing?


You can still fold, but need to be connected to PSN to send the data in. If PSN comes up during the CC i think your data will be sent in and you get the pts for it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


PSN is down, but my internet isn't. I don't have to be on psn to use [email protected] The thing is running and i see the process it says 6 hrs remaining. Is it folding nothing?


Sweet, was hoping that psn wouldnt effect folding, about the passkey thing though, I am not sure.

^
Nvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


You can still fold, but need to be connected to PSN to send the data in. If PSN comes up during the CC i think your data will be sent in and you get the pts for it.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


Word of caution to anyone folding on a: Laptop / Notebook / Netbook

Make sure you have good air flow for the inlet and exhaust for air flow on these units, also if you can look in and visually see dust you NEED to blow it out with compressed air. You should blow out / dust your laptop about every 2-3 months anyway.


Yes be careful! The only times my lappy ever sees 100*C is either folding or playing Fable lost chapters







so no folding on the lappy


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


You can still fold, but need to be connected to PSN to send the data in. If PSN comes up during the CC i think your data will be sent in and you get the pts for it.


Here's hoping....


----------



## godofdeath

wasn't it just 1.9 something behind an hour ago?


----------



## drnilly007

folding I think pretty much became mainstream when the ps3 came out because of its multicoreness lol


----------



## drnilly007

What do you all use to monitor temps I have speedfan and hardware monitor but they give different temps by 2-5c


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


Yes be careful! The only times my lappy ever sees 100*C is either folding or playing Fable lost chapters







so no folding on the lappy


I envy you








My laptop hits 100C watching flash streaming videos sitting on my lap outside in -5C weather


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


What kind of PPD do you get folding on all 4 cores of your 955? I have my 955 at 4.25GHz, but one core is being used by my graphics cards.


I don't even know. I'm running v7 which has never shown what expected PPD is. All I know is I keep getting 2 and 3 day Clients.









But it's all good so long as I can get it in before end of the competition.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coopa88*


I envy you








My laptop hits 100C watching flash streaming videos sitting on my lap outside in -5C weather










Sounds like my C2D lappy!


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


How do you know if you've never let us try?









Seriously, any and all folding is appreciated!!

Also, if that is your submission screenie, then make sure you email it to [email protected].


















Good one "D"









oh yeah..







..I'll do that right now!


----------



## MediaRocker

How do I skip this ******ed core? it's overusing my cpu and making no progress...


----------



## venomblade

Ok well not entirely sure if leaving ps3 folding will do anything, but i'll leave it running just in case. Also, i used to be pulling 16k but now it's dropped down to 14k... are some projects more demanding then others?


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Sounds like my C2D lappy!


It is a C2D CPU in it! Apple thinks that it hitting 102C under load is "fine" though...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


What do you all use to monitor temps I have speedfan and hardware monitor but they give different temps by 2-5c


RealTemp or CoreTemp.


----------



## SaintC

still folding away... and on the phone to everyone i know with any foldable tech device..


----------



## Dimaggio1103




----------



## ali7up

Is there a way to tell how many WUs I have completed in the v7 client?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


How do I skip this ******ed core? it's overusing my cpu and making no progress...


Delete the Work folder in your [email protected] folder for that program (i.e. smp or gpu), best to turn off the program first.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


Ok well not entirely sure if leaving ps3 folding will do anything, but i'll leave it running just in case. Also, i used to be pulling 16k but now it's dropped down to 14k... are some projects more demanding then others?


Yes, also using the system, even to look at websites casues small slow downs of a second or two, which over time can add up to some large losses in ppd.


----------



## MediaRocker

About to make a 69 point drop.

GPU is chuggin away on a 587 point drop.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


How do I skip this ******ed core? it's overusing my cpu and making no progress...


You can dump the project and then add a new one using the +/- feature...

Oh wait better not, knowing my luck I might get it.









j/k

Seriously though if you don't believe that it's making any headway, just give it the ole "-" heave ho and then add a new client.









~Ceadder


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


About to make a 69 point drop.

GPU is chuggin away on a 587 point drop.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


still folding away... and on the phone to everyone i know with any foldable tech device..


Yeah I should just ninja my mom's laptop it's like mine (she probably won't even notice the slowdown if I set the usage to 50%) and ask one of my friends (Also has the same laptop) to fold as well. They're copycat's the lot of them.

Have I mentioned that this thread jumping 60 pages since the last I looked scares me lmao.
Edit: My bad 80 pages...

Also is the 2.05pts from first current?


----------



## drnilly007

yeah my C2D lappy would always be in the 90's and up especially while gaming with the oc'd 8600m all gone now though


----------



## konspiracy

here comes the update we have to cover some ground


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13434607*


Hey I'm working with tech from 2006.









I wish I had my new PC.. I'd be sluggin away.


----------



## alchemik

After my bigabv dropped today, went back to normal wu's to see if I could go from 3.8GHz to 4.0... crashed 2 mins in, but I got it stable (so far) at 3.9, starting bigadv in an hour after this wu finishes. How much more ppd would i expect at 4GHz?


----------



## daltontechnogeek

2.06 now, inching away


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13434580*
> Seriously though if you don't believe that it's making any headway, just give it the ole "-" heave ho and then add a new client.


Noob to this whole chimping and folding ftw thing. I used to just let it be, but my laptop is just miserable with this "Unknown" Core..









How do I do the "-" and "+" thing?


----------



## sbinh

the gap is widening .....


----------



## drnilly007

alchemik do you have intel c state feature enabled, I wasnt able to get good oc's until I enabled it but it was not enabled out the box


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13434632*
> Hey I'm working with tech from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had my new PC.. I'd be sluggin away.


No worries mate, I feel ya, I was on a lower end system than yours up until march this year


----------



## Blostorm

AWWWWW 2.06 points away







NEED MORE FOLDARZ!


----------



## konspiracy

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
We cant lose


----------



## alchemik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


alchemik do you have intel c state feature enabled, I wasnt able to get good oc's until I enabled it but it was not enabled out the box


I have no idea what that is lol


----------



## phazer11

I take it that we had alot of bigadv's hit?
Also zodac Q.Q did you miss my email with screenie?


----------



## Krusher33

Sorry guys, my rigs have been offline for most of day. Friggin' internet.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Noob to this whole chimping and folding ftw thing. I used to just let it be, but my laptop is just miserable with this "Unknown" Core..









How do I do the "-" and "+" thing?


Okay go advanced...

Then "configure", "slots" at the bottom of "slots" you'll see +Add & -Subtract

click on the client you want removed and then click "-Subtract". When it's gone you go to the the log and click refresh. That should purge the client. Then you go back and +Add client. I think that will help you finish it up.

Don't feel bad though I'm just as much of a n00b only with a little more experience.









~Ceadder


----------



## drnilly007

its in the bios under cpu features it actually caused my cpu to have lower temps enabling me to overclock higher


----------



## NITRO1250

As this is my first time participating in the Chimp Challenge, I have one question to ask: how does one obtain prizes or how does this work exactly?

Thanks!

Folding on 2x machines: core i7 940 w/ GTX560 Ti and dual 2.8ghz xeon quad cores on a Mac tower in Vmware Fusion on XP


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


I take it that we had alot of bigadv's hit?
Also zodac Q.Q did you miss my email with screenie?


I am going to make an assumption here but if they DIDNT responde to your email, then it was accepted. I screwed mine up and thats when I got a reply otherwise my guess is you know your in when you dont get a reply.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NITRO1250*


As this is my first time participating in the Chimp Challenge, I have one question to ask: how does one obtain prizes or how does this work exactly?

Thanks!

Folding on 2x machines: core i7 940 w/ GTX560 Ti and dual 2.8ghz xeon quad cores on a Mac tower in Vmware Fusion on XP










Its random, or complicated, or both.


----------



## MediaRocker

What the fudge is going on? I'm getting these weird "Unknown" cores with no points or deadlines....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I am going to make an assumption here but if they DIDNT responde to your email, then it was accepted. I screwed mine up and thats when I got a reply otherwise my guess is you know your in when you dont get a reply.

Its random


2nded.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

My bigadv should hit in 25 hours. Not bad all things considered it's actually probably my fastest bigadv yet it's a 2692 unit should finish just shy of 46 hours.


----------



## NITRO1250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Its random


Oh that explains it! Thanks for the response. I've been confused on this since last week when it started lol!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NITRO1250*


As this is my first time participating in the Chimp Challenge, I have one question to ask: how does one obtain prizes or how does this work exactly?

Thanks!

Folding on 2x machines: core i7 940 w/ GTX560 Ti and dual 2.8ghz xeon quad cores on a Mac tower in Vmware Fusion on XP










To qualify for prizes you just need to sign up (in the sign-up thread) and email a screnshot for proof that you folded, it's as simple as that. The prizes are randomly drawn, so everyone has an equal chance of winning.


----------



## Blostorm

We should have more bigadv in couple hours, we might be able to get back to 1ish point.


----------



## alchemik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


its in the bios under cpu features it actually caused my cpu to have lower temps enabling me to overclock higher


Hmmm going to go check now, brb


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


I take it that we had alot of bigadv's hit?
Also zodac Q.Q did you miss my email with screenie?


She/It will send email back if she/it got it


----------



## drnilly007

what is a big adv? and how do you get one?


----------



## phazer11

I guess she didn't I sent it in the other day or as mentioned above maybe that means it was accepted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


what is a big adv? and how do you get one?


It's an extra hard wu to finish and can take a few days to complete but gives higher PPD than can normally be achieved otherwise. 
Normally you have to have at least a quadcore with hyperthreading (4 cores but 8 threads) and a high overclock as the units were meant for cpu's with 8 physical cores.


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13434787*
> I guess she didn't I sent it in the other day or as mentioned above maybe that means it was accepted.


Yeah I didnt get a response back either.


----------



## venomblade

testing sig

edit: word.


----------



## alchemik

Is the thing called Intel (R) something C-state? Cause that was disabled but the little blirb about it didn't seem like it would do much


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GDP*


Yeah I didnt get a response back either.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...gnup-read.html
There's a list of folders here









Edit: my bad, mightn't mean anything.


----------



## MediaRocker

Now My desktop is getting "Unknown" cores.... whats going on here?


----------



## phazer11

Awesome 39.7k PPD on CPU with this 2692 I could get used to these.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...gnup-read.html
There's a list of folders here










No, they mean they didn't get email back from [email protected].


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Now My desktop is getting "Unknown" cores.... whats going on here?


Its okay, your machine hasnt come across them yet. Give it until they are 3% done and all shall be known


----------



## dude120

I wish it didn't take so long for these bigadv to send. Darn my slow internet.


----------



## venomblade

Does the fact that you're on the list of folders mean that they got your email with the proof of you folding?


----------



## MediaRocker

Laptop is folding a real core now...


----------



## gildadan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


Does the fact that you're on the list of folders mean that they got your email with the proof of you folding?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Now My desktop is getting "Unknown" cores.... whats going on here?


So I take it my information of how to clear it was good?









~Ceadder


----------



## sdla4ever

Could someone inform me how we caught up so much?

On a side note, I just bumped up to my next stable setting (already had it saved) since the air is cool this week, 4.35 instead of 4.2


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


No, they mean they didn't get email back from [email protected].


Oh my bad, I never got an email back either actually


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Now My desktop is getting "Unknown" cores.... whats going on here?


Setup>Download Projects List 
That should ID it


----------



## CudaBoy71

Grrrrrrrrrr! We had better win this.. I just lost the video card in my daughters rig....


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


does the fact that you're on the list of folders mean that they got your email with the proof of you folding?


no !


----------



## Kevdog

Here is a bonus point calculator for people using V7
http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## KOBALT

If you browse through the EOC stats, you'll see a crapload of people who never changed their username to OCNChimpin and are still folding like crazy. Shame...


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*












NO ! That's not true.
You'll get email back when she/it got your email.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Grrrrrrrrrr! We had better win this.. I just lost the video card in my daughters rig....










Your sacrifice will not be in vain... we shall prevail.

What happened to the vid card?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


If you browse through the EOC stats, you'll see a crapload of people who never changed their username to OCNChimpin and are still folding like crazy. Shame...


Zodac et al has PMed them. LilChris is NOT happy


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13434909*
> So I take it my information of how to clear it was good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I just switched it to GPU Tracker









I don't know how to mess with FAHMon


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13434965*
> NO ! That's not true.
> You'll get email back when she/it got your email.


Oh? I'm ~#700(haven't looked in awhile) folder but i haven't received any emails back, have any of you?


----------



## Kevdog

Here go have a Beer....
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/998401-chimp-challenge-started-win-money-hardware-122.html


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13434951*
> Here is a bonus point calculator for people using V7
> http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


I needed that thank you, so how did we cut their lead down so much?


----------



## CudaBoy71

Its artifacting like crazy...Screen keeps flashing on and off..Dayum you BFG!


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13434962*
> If you browse through the EOC stats, you'll see a crapload of people who never changed their username to OCNChimpin and are still folding like crazy. Shame...


yup..

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=2&t=37726


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever;13434989*
> I needed that thank you, so how did we cut their lead down so much?


Its in the OP


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever;13434910*
> Could someone inform me how we caught up so much?


Read the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13434917*
> Setup>Download Projects List
> That should ID it


Not working


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13434999*
> Its in the OP


Thanks lol I'm dumb haha


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever;13434989*
> I needed that thank you, so how did we cut their lead down so much?


Its in the OP


----------



## rsfkevski

I've got a friend recruited for the Chimp Challenge running the same CPU clocked the same as mine and a GTX460


----------



## razr m3

I'd like to help out with this, can someone tell me if I set up my GTX 460 for this correctly?


















And it says I'm getting 11,520 PPD. Sound good?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever;13435014*
> Thanks lol I'm dumb haha


Naa...


----------



## Mike-IRL

Someone had a typo








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=556927


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13434951*
> Here is a bonus point calculator for people using V7
> http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


Okay ummm 191.3 points doesn't begin to sound right. Not for a 3 day Client on a 955 BE anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13435023*
> I'd like to help out with this, can someone tell me if I set up my GTX 460 for this correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it says I'm getting 11,520 PPD. Sound good?


Your good....


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL;13435030*
> Someone had a typo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=556927


Good intent, failed execution.


----------



## SaintC

Well folks... whether we win or not... it really is great to be a part of this awesome team!!!!!

OCN FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MediaRocker

Wasn't me. My PPD can't get that high.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71;13434991*
> Its artifacting like crazy...Screen keeps flashing on and off..Dayum you BFG!


Bummer. You know the drill... lower the clocks and fingers crossed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13435010*
> 
> Not working


What % is the WU on? and what are you using V7? GPU Tracker?


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13435023*
> I'd like to help out with this, can someone tell me if I set up my GTX 460 for this correctly?
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> And it says I'm getting 11,520 PPD. Sound good?


Looks good, that is what I am getting, roughly, on my 460gtx.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Your good....










Yay!







And I just email them a SS when I get to +50% (why have me do this?)?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay ummm 191.3 points doesn't begin to sound right. Not for a 3 day Client on a 955 BE anyway.









~Ceadder










A 955 shouldnt have a 3 day client


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


Someone had a typo








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=556927


Nice find


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Yay!







And I just email them a SS when I get to +50% (why have me do this?)?


Yes and so you can get PRIZES!


----------



## nagle3092

I like looking at my rank every day and seeing how I get bumped 10-20 spots. It would be nice if those guys would fold for the CC.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Yes and so you can get PRIZES!










Prizes? I saw them, but I thought they were for the top folders or something. Are they random?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*









Prizes? I saw them, but I thought they were for the top folders or something. Are they random?


Top folders? How can you be top when everyone is folding under the same name? We are ALL top folders in this comp!

So they are random, which is why the SS is needed to verify your participation.


----------



## alchemik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


I like looking at my rank every day and seeing how I get bumped 10-20 spots. It would be nice if those guys would fold for the CC.


I feel the same way


----------



## Wookie Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Yay!







And I just email them a SS when I get to *+50% (why have me do this?)?*


I'm pretty sure they just don't want people applying and not folding at all. The hope is if you go to 50% you'll go all the way to 100%.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Top folders? How can you be top when everyone is folding under the same name? We are ALL top folders in this comp!


Ohh I thought it registered my account to my PPD or something...

I'm at 43% right now. What happens when it finishes this project? Does it automatically continue onto the next one?

I'm new to folding...


----------



## Eggy88

27.8% of OCN folding is still going to individual users.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726

That's about 3.4mil PPD. I know that the mods have sent PM's around but got to be something we can do.

There are 9 users with over 30k PPD each, adding up to about 600k.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


A 955 shouldnt have a 3 day client


And yet mine has 1.85 days left. I started off with a 2 day and am now on a 3 day.









~Ceadder


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


27.8% of OCN folding is still going to individual users.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726

That's about 3.4mil PPD. I know that the mods have sent PM's around but got to be something we can do.

There are 9 users with over 30k PPD each, adding up to about 600k.


Some people can't get to their rigs


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


And yet mine has 1.85 days left. I started off with a 2 day and am now on a 3 day.









~Ceadder










Something is wrong Dude, it should only be like 8-9 hours


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


27.8% of OCN folding is still going to individual users.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726

That's about 3.4mil PPD. I know that the mods have sent PM's around but got to be something we can do.

There are 9 users with over 30k PPD each, adding up to about 600k.


I know its frustrating but please leave it to the folding mods and editors. We dont want get all vigilante now. As *sdla4ever *said, some people can not get to there rigs to change their names.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


And yet mine has 1.85 days left. I started off with a 2 day and am now on a 3 day.









~Ceadder










Wait...Your getting -bigadv units on a deneb?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Ohh I thought it registered my account to my PPD or something...

I'm at 43% right now. What happens when it finishes this project? Does it automatically continue onto the next one?

I'm new to folding...










Sure does, best part about folding, set it and forget it... until the power bill comes!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


27.8% of OCN folding is still going to individual users.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726

That's about 3.4mil PPD. I know that the mods have sent PM's around but got to be something we can do.

There are 9 users with over 30k PPD each, adding up to about 600k.


Losers every one of those guys. Can't suspend their precious PPD increases while the Chimp Challenge is going on. Noooooooooooooooo ~oooo. They obviously don't understand the meaning of the word TEAM!









~Ceadder


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Ohh I thought it registered my account to my PPD or something...

I'm at 43% right now. What happens when it finishes this project? Does it automatically continue onto the next one?

I'm new to folding...










at 50%+ take a screenie of your tracker and email it to the email address on page one of this epic thread... that will register you for prizes....

but... dont stop there... keep on until 100% and you will finish the WU (work unit).. then you get another... and fold until the cows come home!!!

The more complete WU's the better!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Wait...Your getting -bigadv units on a deneb?


trust me I never asked for them and the option doesn't show up in my Client options. It's just doing it on its own.









I'm running 6972. Whether that's a -bigadv or not I couldn't tell you.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Losers every one of those guys. Can't suspend their precious PPD increases while the Chimp Challenge is going on. Noooooooooooooooo ~oooo. They obviously don't understand the meaning of the word TEAM!









~Ceadder











Steady on Cman







That may be true for some but others cant get to their rigs.

Lets not get all broad brush just yet


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


trust me I never asked for them and the option doesn't show up in my Client options. It's just doing it on its own.









~Ceadder










Whats the WU number again? There isnt any way your system will pull a Bigadv, us x6'ers had to jump through some hoops. There may be something wrong causing that like your virus scan turned on or something and just obliterated your TPF.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Sure does, best part about folding, set it and forget it... until the power bill comes!


Let's hope the 'rents don't mind the power bill









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


at 50%+ take a screenie of your tracker and email it to the email address on page one of this epic thread... that will register you for prizes....

but... dont stop there... keep on until 100% and you will finish the WU (work unit).. then you get another... and fold until the cows come home!!!

The more complete WU's the better!!!


I will be sure to complete it! Can I use this program (FAH GPU Tracker V2) after OCNChimpin ends? And if so, how would I set that up?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


trust me I never asked for them and the option doesn't show up in my Client options. It's just doing it on its own.









I'm running 6972. Whether that's a -bigadv or not I couldn't tell you.









~Ceadder










What program are you folding with, and what is the project #?


----------



## The Fryer

seen this stuff a little late. but i have my 9800gt oc overclocked more, a 9800gt eco overclocked, and my 940be at 3.4. all folding for the chimp challenge. will leave it all going 24/7 till the end to help out. do i need to register or anything or am i good to go?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


trust me I never asked for them and the option doesn't show up in my Client options. It's just doing it on its own.









I'm running 6972. Whether that's a -bigadv or not I couldn't tell you.









~Ceadder










You have to be the first AMD x 4 user to be bangin out bigadv without any tricks. Congrats.

Now we just gotta figure out how so others can increase their PPD. What client are you using?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Steady on Cman







That may be true for some but others cant get to their rigs.

Lets not get all broad brush just yet










Hope you're right but 3 days without access seems a bit unreasonable.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


You have to be the first AMD x 4 user to be bangin out bigadv without any tricks. Congrats.

Now we just gotta figure out how so others can increase their PPD. What client are you using?


v7

But I do have 24/7 access to the Net so that might be the trick. Lord knows it's not speed because I was getting them at 3.2 as well as 3.6Ghz.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


v7

But I do have 24/7 access to the Net so that might be the trick.









~Ceadder










Read my post ^ that direction


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Something is wrong Ceadderman Those are not bigadv WU and it should not be taking you so long.


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


seen this stuff a little late. but i have my 9800gt oc overclocked more, a 9800gt eco overclocked, and my 940be at 3.4. all folding for the chimp challenge. will leave it all going 24/7 till the end to help out. do i need to register or anything or am i good to go?


You need to register for the prizes.......first page of this thread has details


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


You have to be the first AMD x 4 user to be bangin out bigadv without any tricks. Congrats.

Now we just gotta figure out how so others can increase their PPD. What client are you using?


useing the FAH GPU Tracker v2 under configure there is an option for bigadv. i run it as well. anyone running the smp client on a x4 or better can do it i think.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Let's hope the 'rents don't mind the power bill









I will be sure to complete it! Can I use this program (FAH GPU Tracker V2) after OCNChimpin ends? And if so, how would I set that up?


You can, youd go to [email protected] (i just use google) and get a passkey with your own user name and replace the user name and passkey in your client.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


v7

But I do have 24/7 access to the Net so that might be the trick. Lord knows it's not speed because I was getting them at 3.2 as well as 3.6Ghz.









~Ceadder











What is your TPF??


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


useing the FAH GPU Tracker v2 under configure there is an option for bigadv. i run it as well. anyone running the smp client on a x4 or better can do it i think.


Thats not right. Bigadv requires a bunch of tricks to get to work on anything less than 8cores.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Read my post ^ that direction


My work unit is 6972. I don't know if I'm pulling them or not, but it seems a bit odd that my 955 BE consistently pulls 2 and 3 day work units.









TPF ~41 minutes 44 seconds.

~Ceadder


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


What is your TPF??


Time per frame, each WU is broken down into 100 frames/percent. Time it takes to do 1 frame or 1 percent.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hope you're right but 3 days without access seems a bit unreasonable.









~Ceadder










So do I, <sigh>


----------



## rsfkevski

I don't have the option to check "bigadv"...so even if I wanted to, I couldn't


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My work unit is 6972. I don't know if I'm pulling them or not, but it seems a bit odd that my 955 BE consistently pulls 2 and 3 day work units.









~Ceadder










6972 are not bigadv. Something is wrong. Your system is doing something like antivirus or something else is eating processing time making regular units take longer.


----------



## razr m3

I reached 50% and emailed my SS. Will I get some sort of confirmation that it has been received?


----------



## torquejunky

Holy Schnikies, a Mother's Day miracle? Keep it up guys.
bigadv dropping within the hour...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

We were 1.24 points or something earlier. Why did we fall behind suddenly?


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Bummer. You know the drill... lower the clocks and fingers crossed.

What % is the WU on? and what are you using V7? GPU Tracker?


Its was running at stock..Lowered the clocks still does it...Off to the trash








Oh well still got 3other machines going..


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


I reached 50% and emailed my SS. Will I get some sort of confirmation that it has been received?


Some say yes, but I only got an email when my SS wasnt correct.


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


I reached 50% and emailed my SS. Will I get some sort of confirmation that it has been received?


I didn't but my name was added to list....so I don't think so


----------



## venomblade

my WU has been at 100% for the longest time.... all fans died down, gpu usage is back to 1-2% but it isn't starting another WU..


----------



## DevilGear44

Only 2.01 points now


----------



## bo40

Ceadderman i just posted in chIV formula page can u check it out and let me no if im right

ok just got home with my 6 core machine called the extra am folding now on the dragon in the morning im gonna install fah in the extra and start folding on all 3 six core machines this is the team number im using 37726 and this is the password 3b1e6bbda9ff82c1ac1303609fd4d2a78 now is this right if not please let me no as i damn sure dont want to help anyone else plus i have the spidy machine that is a amd fusion platform do you think it would be feasiable to fold on it


----------



## 5prout

2.01 away







.. gap isn't getting bigger, it got smaller







!


----------



## daltontechnogeek

2.01!!! Its going down!


----------



## Tunapiano

just so i don't have to go through a couple hundred posts to find out, how did we go from almost 10pts from 1st place to 2pts?

Don't get me wrong i like it but idk how that happened lol, my 1st bigadv ever will drop tomorrow night around this time. both 580's are still folding there lifes away!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


6972 are not bigadv. Something is wrong. Your system is doing something like antivirus or something else is eating processing time making regular units take longer.


Don;t know what could be running in the background that would make that big of an impact on my production. Only run AVG and Spybot full time. And neither of those are munching big resources cause I just checked in my Task Manager.









I did shut down some other processes but those weren't eating up much resources if any either.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


just so i don't have to go through a couple hundred posts to find out, how did we go from almost 10pts from 1st place to 2pts?

Don't get me wrong i like it but idk how that happened lol, my 1st bigadv ever will drop tomorrow night around this time. both 580's are still folding there lifes away!


Updated OP bro


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Some people can't get to their rigs



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


I know its frustrating but please leave it to the folding mods and editors. We dont want get all vigilante now. As *sdla4ever *said, some people can not get to there rigs to change their names.


TeamViewer FTW!!!

Just took these screens:


















And I'm at work on my laptop!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


just so i don't have to go through a couple hundred posts to find out, how did we go from almost 10pts from 1st place to 2pts?

Don't get me wrong i like it but idk how that happened lol, my 1st bigadv ever will drop tomorrow night around this time. both 580's are still folding there lifes away!


Its in the OP







!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don;t know what could be running in the background that would make that big of an impact on my production. Only run AVG and Spybot full time. And neither of those are munching big resources cause I just checked in my Task Manager.









I did shut down some other processes but those weren't eating up much resources if any either.









~Ceadder










Are you using the system thats folding currently?


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Updated OP bro


ahh thanks, glad to see us back in the running, 10 pts was a very large gap to overcome.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


What % is the WU on? and what are you using V7? GPU Tracker?


Ugh. Now my desktop is off. PPD is 0.0 and Barely any progress is being made.

CPU is on 10066 0% for the past 30 minutes.

and My GPU just finished a WU and is now 4% on 6603 with...3,967 PPD














That made my day. (considering it's been lazing around the past 15 mins.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Are you using the system thats folding currently?


Yes I am but my browser doesn't use much. It maybe uses 1% of the available RAM.

I could try increasing the CPU usage for v7 if that would make a difference. But I'm also folding on my GPU. Maybe that's where the impact is.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


ahh thanks, glad to see us back in the running, 10 pts was a very large gap to overcome.


im running my second run now im trying to help all i can my first set or whatever its called took me 4.5 hours now if the credit just went to the right place


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yes I am but my browser doesn't use much. It maybe uses 1% of the available RAM.

I could try increasing the CPU usage for v7 if that would make a difference. But I'm also folding on my GPU. Maybe that's where the impact is.









~Ceadder










Well, you have a x4. For my x6 I just set the client to use 95% of my x6 so that the gpu's could utilize the the last 5 percent, even though the SMP client uses more than 95%, it seems to help not make as much of an impact on SMP for me with my GPU's running. Also, your gpus shouldnt pull that much away from your cpu. Using your system while it fold can put a min or more onto your TPF which could really change how long a WU takes. I still think there has to be something running that is causing the congestion.


----------



## Millentree10

w00t another GPU wu complete


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yes I am but my browser doesn't use much. It maybe uses 1% of the available RAM.

I could try increasing the CPU usage for v7 if that would make a difference. But I'm also folding on my GPU. Maybe that's where the impact is.









~Ceadder










GPU does inpact it specifically ATI cards but not that mutch.

TPF at 40+ min is something wrong. Not sure what it could be though try exiting AVG and SPybot for a few hours. Plus, MSE is better AV.


----------



## AliceInChains

we are catching up.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yes I am but my browser doesn't use much. It maybe uses 1% of the available RAM.

I could try increasing the CPU usage for v7 if that would make a difference. But I'm also folding on my GPU. Maybe that's where the impact is.









~Ceadder










v7 is buggy for CPU too, what I do is run my AMD gpu in v7 and my SMP in gpu tracker v2


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


GPU does inpact it specifically ATI cards but not that mutch.

TPF at 40+ min is something wrong. Not sure what it could be though try exiting AVG and SPybot for a few hours. Plus, MSE is better AV.


how do you tell the TPF


----------



## venomblade

Any help? I've been at 100% on my WU for the past 20 minutes... I don't want to stop it because won't i lose it all?


----------



## 6speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


w00t another GPU wu complete


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


GPU does inpact it specifically ATI cards but not that mutch.

TPF at 40+ min is something wrong. Not sure what it could be though try exiting AVG and SPybot for a few hours. Plus, MSE is better AV.


I'm on *wireless* so that's not bloody likely to occur. I'll do anything else but the AV programs run 24/7.









I've boosted the CPU in v7 but it didn't make any difference.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


Any help? I've been at 100% on my WU for the past 20 minutes... I don't want to stop it because won't i lose it all?


If your using V2 click on SMP and see what it says


----------



## csm725

2.01 pts. We need some bigadvs


----------



## MediaRocker

GPU is droppin like a mother. 4,077 PPD's right now.

My CPU is still sitting... 45 minutes later at 0.0 PPD with 0% done on 10066

Laptop is making SMP 122 PPD tho..


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm on *wireless* so that's not bloody likely to occur. I'll do anything else but the AV programs run 24/7.









I've boosted the CPU in v7 but it didn't make any difference.









~Ceadder










Try to see about grabbing the v6 client here

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...-win32-SMP.exe


----------



## bo40

been running the one im running now for 39 mins and am at 46% but im so stupid i dont no if thats good or bad


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


GPU is droppin like a mother. 4,077 PPD's right now.

My CPU is still sitting... 45 minutes later at 0.0 PPD with 0% done on 10066


Kill that workunit and see if the new unit works.


----------



## drnilly007

mediarocker Yeah I noticed once I finish one wu I have to go to task manager and end tasks of all fah then restart it to run another wu


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


GPU is droppin like a mother. 4,077 PPD's right now.

My CPU is still sitting... 45 minutes later at 0.0 PPD with 0% done on 10066


This may sound stupid but, Did you click start CPU bottom left corner?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


GPU is droppin like a mother. 4,077 PPD's right now.

My CPU is still sitting... 45 minutes later at 0.0 PPD with 0% done on 10066


Anyone have a GPU calculator for v7? Would be nice to know what my PPD output is for my GPU. I'm only seeing credits of 552, but I'm pretty sure that is not my PPD.









~Ceadder


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Try to see about grabbing the v6 client here

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...-win32-SMP.exe


thats the one im using. Is v7 better?


----------



## venomblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


If your using V2 click on SMP and see what it says


Not using SMP, only gpu, it says retrying WU upload


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


mediarocker Yeah I noticed once I finish one wu I have to go to task manager and end tasks of all fah then restart it to run another wu


You shouldnt have to be doing that. Something is up.

This is why I like the console clients, they just work.


----------



## venomblade

[02:24:43] Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[02:25:13] Project: 6806 (Run 7073, Clone 2, Gen 27)
[02:25:13] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[02:25:13] + Attempting to send results [May 9 02:25:13 UTC]
[02:25:13] Gpu type=3 species=30.
[02:25:15] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[02:25:15] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[02:25:15] (171.64.65.64:8080)
[02:25:15] + Retrying using alternative port
[02:25:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[02:25:16] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[02:25:16] (171.64.65.64:80)
[02:25:16] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed May 9) to work server.
[02:25:16] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[02:25:16] + Attempting to send results [May 9 02:25:16 UTC]
[02:25:16] Gpu type=3 species=30.


----------



## Millentree10

O_O TPU gettin some major points suddenly?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Anyone have a GPU calculator for v7? Would be nice to know what my PPD output is for my GPU. I'm only seeing credits of 552, but I'm pretty sure that is not my PPD.









~Ceadder










Interested in this too..


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


thats the one im using. Is v7 better?


That was for Ceadderman

And i personally do not like the v7 client, more hassle than the console versions.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


[02:24:43] Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[02:25:13] Project: 6806 (Run 7073, Clone 2, Gen 27)
[02:25:13] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[02:25:13] + Attempting to send results [May 9 02:25:13 UTC]
[02:25:13] Gpu type=3 species=30.
[02:25:15] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[02:25:15] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[02:25:15] (171.64.65.64:8080)
[02:25:15] + Retrying using alternative port
[02:25:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[02:25:16] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[02:25:16] (171.64.65.64:80)
[02:25:16] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed May 9) to work server.
[02:25:16] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[02:25:16] + Attempting to send results [May 9 02:25:16 UTC]
[02:25:16] Gpu type=3 species=30.


Means its not connecting to the server to upload the results.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


This may sound stupid but, Did you click start CPU bottom left corner?


===VERBOSE===
[21:03:09] Starting CPU
===/VERBOSE===

Yep.

I just dropped that WU because it wasn't working. Let see if it will start functioning right now.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Anyone have a GPU calculator for v7? Would be nice to know what my PPD output is for my GPU. I'm only seeing credits of 552, but I'm pretty sure that is not my PPD.









~Ceadder










it should show PPD for GPU... and it is or almost is accurate when it does, since gpu dont get bonus pts


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


That was for Ceadderman

And i personally do not like the v7 client, more hassle than the console versions.


ok. But they both net the same performance/results? like v7 isnt more efficient or anything right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


That was for Ceadderman

And i personally do not like the v7 client, more hassle than the console versions.


Thanks but I don't think I could Fold with my 5770 rolling v6. Which is why I rolled v7. If it's possible to do so I may change it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


That was for Ceadderman

And i personally do not like the v7 client, more hassle than the console versions.


Well hopefully when it's out of beta it will be usable, and us with amd gpus will finally have good support


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


it should show PPD for GPU... and it is or almost is accurate when it does, since gpu dont get bonus pts


I think most, if not all, of my GPU WU's have been 'Unknown' as far as PPD. I'm thinking of switching clients so I can track it better, but I don't want to stop folding...lol


----------



## venomblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Means its not connecting to the server to upload the results.


lol i see that, but how could i fix/force it to do this? I want to start another WU. My internet has not stopped working for anything..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


it should show PPD for GPU... and it is or almost is accurate when it does, since gpu dont get bonus pts


So 552 PPD for a 5770? Seems pointless to Fold on it then.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks but I don't think I could Fold with my 5770 rolling v6. Which is why I rolled v7. If it's possible to do so I may change it.









~Ceadder










Keep v7 for GPU, just run the v6 for SMP which is the link I posted. You can run more than one version at the same time. v7 will work your gpu's over and v6 will handle your CPU.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


I think most, if not all, of my GPU WU's have been 'Unknown' as far as PPD. I'm thinking of switching clients so I can track it better, but I don't want to stop folding...lol


Mine doesnt usually show unknown for gpu ppd, usually says around 7K which is pretty accurate. It said unknown for smp though which is why i separately use v2 for smp


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


ok. But they both net the same performance/results? like v7 isnt more efficient or anything right?


For me, I saw better ppd with the v6 than the v7 with the same WU's.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Well hopefully when it's out of beta it will be usable, and us with amd gpus will finally have good support


hell im still trying to figure out if im running good or not dont no what to read or where to read it


----------



## XPD541

owow... 550 PPD? ruserius?

I am SO sorry....









We will win.


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


lol i see that, but how could i fix/force it to do this? I want to start another WU. My internet has not stopped working for anything..


Go to your fire wall and then find the folding.exe and allow it full permissions to do whatever.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So 552 PPD for a 5770? Seems pointless to Fold on it then.









~Ceadder










552 isnt your PPD. How often are those WU's completing?


----------



## Citra

500 pages!


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Mine doesnt usually show unknown for gpu ppd, usually says around 7K which is pretty accurate. It said unknown for smp though which is why i separately use v2 for smp










SMP is pretty easy to calculate with the Bonus Calculator page. I know my 9800GT isn't doing much, but I'd like to know what it is doing so I can get a firmer number for my total PPD.


----------



## MediaRocker

I wonder if setting -advmethods will help my Prescott run right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Keep v7 for GPU, just run the v6 for SMP which is the link I posted. You can run more than one version at the same time. v7 will work your gpu's over and v6 will handle your CPU.


Is there an x86 v6? I do have 64bit OS. I started to DL v6 but noticed it was 32bit.









~Ceadder


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Alright i just installed client v7 and i joined the team (i think, i entered 37726 as the team). Im a noob when it comes to folding lol


----------



## soth7676

Well I finally got my [email protected] to run my extra 6950 without using my display one...it it not much but every little bit helps


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So 552 PPD for a 5770? Seems pointless to Fold on it then.









~Ceadder










552 shouldnt even be points let alone PPD

My 6870 shows 1835 credit 7400 PPD and they are about 4 hours..

Are you using core x16?? you need to


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Is there an x86 v6? I do have 64bit OS. I started to DL v6 but noticed it was 32bit.









~Ceadder










Its the one I run, it works fine on 64-bit. I have win7 64 ulti


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


552 isnt your PPD. How often are those WU's completing?


4 a day.Sometimes 5 depending on the rate.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


10am/8pm... Central time?


CST. here's an update... I'm gonna drop some major points tomorrow night.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


I wonder if setting -advmethods will help my Prescott run right?


Zodac said not to run -advmethods for some reason...


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*


Alright i just installed client v7 and i joined the team (i think, i entered 37726 as the team). Im a noob when it comes to folding lol


Just make sure under name, you are folding for "OCNChimpin" without the quotes!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


4 a day.Sometimes 5 depending on the rate.









~Ceadder










SO thats 552x4 or 5, but some WU's will be worth more than others, but at 552 its over 1 to 1.5k PPD which seems really, really low for that card.


----------



## ht_addict

What is faster or better to run? Using the an 1055T @4Ghz or Dual 6850's


----------



## RagingCain

Zodac, checks your PM inbox.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


4 a day.Sometimes 5 depending on the rate.









~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*Extra Information*

*How to get the new Fahcore16* - Advance/Expert mode required
*ATI/AMD 5xxx & 6xxx series only! *

*Doing this does not stop old core11 units from downloading and folding, it only gives you access to the new units. *

*If* in the middle of a work unit, right-click finish then wait for it to complete.
Once it is finished, then follow the instructions

*1)* Click the "Configure" button in the top left, and go to the slots tab.

*2)* Highlight the "gpu" slot, and click "Edit"








]

*3)* At the bottom, under "Extra slot options (expert only), click "Add". Enter the following:

*Name:* client-type
*Value:* advanced










*4)* Restart your folding slot by right-clicking it and choosing "Fold".


Did you do dees?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


CST. here's an update... I'm gonna drop some major points tomorrow night.










Awesome. We like more points!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Zodac said not to run -advmethods for some reason...


Good thing I haven't set it.









Seriously. My CPU isn't folding. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Just make sure under name, you are folding for "OCNChimpin" without the quotes!


Thanks for this info..I had it under my OCN name..


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


What is faster or better to run? Using the an 1055T @4Ghz or Dual 6850's


Both at the same time, if your planning Bigadv on the 1055T I would suggest regular smp with your dual 6850's. My bigadv only produced around 25k ppd where my 460 and 8800gs with my 1055T can hit 32k ppd.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


Thanks for this info..I had it under my OCN name..


NP! OCNChimpin for the WIN!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


SO thats 552x4 or 5, but some WU's will be worth more than others, but at 552 its over 1 to 1.5k PPD which seems really, really low for that card.


Maybe the CPU and the GPU is clashing in v7. It's the only thing I can figure then. I DL'ed v6 so I'll try running that instead of v7 for the CPU. It may be a beta issue that I've stumbled upon.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Good thing I haven't set it.









Seriously. My CPU isn't folding. This is getting frustrating.


Kill that workunit and try to get a new one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


Thanks for this info..I had it under my OCN name..


The names will be fixed after the first WU finishes.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Zodac, checks your PM inbox.


well im goin to be folding on all 3 of my hexacores starting early in the morning and on this machine all night


----------



## Millentree10

CEADDERMAN PAY ATTENTION

*Slap*!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*Extra Information*

*How to get the new Fahcore16* - Advance/Expert mode required
*ATI/AMD 5xxx & 6xxx series only! *

*Doing this does not stop old core11 units from downloading and folding, it only gives you access to the new units. *

*If* in the middle of a work unit, right-click finish then wait for it to complete.
Once it is finished, then follow the instructions

*1)* Click the "Configure" button in the top left, and go to the slots tab.

*2)* Highlight the "gpu" slot, and click "Edit"








]

*3)* At the bottom, under "Extra slot options (expert only), click "Add". Enter the following:

*Name:* client-type
*Value:* advanced










*4)* Restart your folding slot by right-clicking it and choosing "Fold".


did or did you not do this???


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Kill that workunit and try to get a new one.


Did... lets hope. This is a third work unit I've had to punt.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Maybe the CPU and the GPU is clashing in v7. It's the only thing I can figure then. I DL'ed v6 so I'll try running that instead of v7 for the CPU. It may be a beta issue that I've stumbled upon.









~Ceadder










You should get around 5k-6k PPD from your 5770.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How are we 2 points behind now?


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


You should get around 5k-6k PPD from your 5770.










setting my 2 6870,s at that will that help me


----------



## Demented

I'll try setting up my 5870's again tomorrow when I get home. Everytime I try to fold on them since I updated their BIOS they freeze up on me. Even if I reduce the core that my CPU uses for SMP. Maybe that 'client-type' 'advanced' would help. Don't see how but it's worth a shot! Either that, or I'll have to be happy with the 18-20K my CPU is putting out.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


How are we 2 points behind now?


Read the thread. It's in the OP.

You're like the millionth person to ask that question. Congratulations.


----------



## soth7676

any chance i can add a 9800gt to my setup with without having the drivers installed and allowing that to fold to...XD...I am wondering how i can up my PPD without overloading my power supply..*snickers*


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


How are we 2 points behind now?


Its in the OP Captain


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Read the thread.


tl:dr







Also I know about the changes, I was in the Steam chat when Z told everyone. It was 1.6 something a few hours ago.


----------



## MediaRocker

ARGH this CPU is going to make me light it on fire (if it isn't already)


----------



## Ceadderman

Holy moly peeps one at a time. I'm good but I'm not THAT good.

Okay just installed and put up version6. It's Command prompt, which is why I wasn't "paying attention".









In version 7 I just installed the GPU client and it went on its own. Not sure if I need to edit it or not. Though I'm checking now. If you don't hear from me in the next 5 minutes I'm busy sussing this out still.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


tl:dr







Also I know about the changes, I was in the Steam chat when Z told everyone. It was 1.6 something a few hours ago.


Sorry Captain, this thread is moving 100mph....lol


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


any chance i can add a 9800gt to my setup with without having the drivers installed and allowing that to fold to...XD...I am wondering how i can up my PPD without overloading my power supply..*snickers*


Not with Vista, only 1 driver allowed I believe.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Holy moly peeps one at a time. I'm good but I'm not THAT good.

Okay just installed and put up version6. It's Command prompt, which is why I wasn't "paying attention".









In version 7 I just installed the GPU client and it went on its own. Not sure if I need to edit it or not. Though I'm checking now. If you don't hear from me in the next 5 minutes I'm busy sussing this out still.









~Ceadder










Lol all I was trying to say was that the x11 core that v7 uses default gives really low ppd and shows unknown usually, and when i went to x16 it started giving me the 7k ppd i deserve, and since you have an hd 5770 i was thinking yours might do the same


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Both at the same time, if your planning Bigadv on the 1055T I would suggest regular smp with your dual 6850's. My bigadv only produced around 25k ppd where my 460 and 8800gs with my 1055T can hit 32k ppd.


If I have the GPU's running how do I start up the CPU? ANd what is bigadv?


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


You should get around 5k-6k PPD from your 5770.










I'm getting 1815 PPD outta my 5770......have I got something wrong?


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*


I'm getting 1815 PPD outta my 5770......have I got something wrong?










Yes, something is wrong.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Not with Vista, only 1 driver allowed I believe.


darn.... I do have another 6950 I havent used yet...but the way my PSU is designed..I might have it smoking in no time... I am reading 90% gpu load with it folding right now!!!...XD


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*


I'm getting 1815 PPD outta my 5770......have I got something wrong?










Does it say "FahCore 0x11" if so yes, you need 0x16

2nd post in this thread

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


If I have the GPU's running how do I start up the CPU? ANd what is bigadv?


Bigadv are very heavy workunits that x6's can run, but take a while (they are mostly ment for 8core+ cpu's)

With the v7 client, you can add gpu and cpu to the working area. There is a guide on how to do that in the OP somewhere.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Lol all I was trying to say was that the x11 core that v7 uses default gives really low ppd and shows unknown usually, and when i went to x16 it started giving me the 7k ppd i deserve, and since you have an hd 5770 i was thinking yours might do the same


Okay I followed your map. Don't know if typing that into the Edit box is gonna help but it's done.

Now I'm sitting on v6 waiting for it to hatch. If it continues to show 0%, I'm gonna restart the SMP on v7.









CRAP! v6 sucks ass. It started and showed 1%. I closed it out thinking it's like v7 and that it would continue to Fold in the background. NOT! It closed the whole thing. Had to go back and restart it. The only positive is that the information stayed the same.









~Ceadder


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


Yes, something is wrong.


what and how do i check the ppd


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay I followed your map. Don't know if typing that into the Edit box is gonna help but it's done.

Now I'm sitting on v6 waiting for it to hatch. If it continues to show 0%, I'm gonna restart the SMP on v7.









~Ceadder










v6 wont work with a 5770, silly


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay I followed your map. Don't know if typing that into the Edit box is gonna help but it's done.

Now I'm sitting on v6 waiting for it to hatch. If it continues to show 0%, I'm gonna restart the SMP on v7.









~Ceadder










PPD and progress wont show on the v7 client when you are using v6. You will just have to watch the console client for that.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


v6 wont work with a 5770, silly










Read MY posts. He is using v6 for SMP! And to be fair, v6 does work, just crapply for AMD gpu's.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


darn.... I do have another 6950 I havent used yet...but the way my PSU is designed..I might have it smoking in no time... I am reading 90% gpu load with it folding right now!!!...XD


Mmmm smoking PSUs...done that a couple times folding. Its quite fun to watch...until the smell hits your nose... =/ and with ur power supply I doubt you'll fry it


----------



## DevilGear44

The ultimate irony: my room actually gets COLDER when I fold because I set my radiator outside my window and it lets a lot of cold air in. Folding for 3 days straight, CPU @ 42* and GPU at 36*.









DOWN TO 1.45 w000t!!!!!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Read MY posts. He is using v6 for SMP! And to be fair, v6 does work, just crapply for AMD gpu's.


Ohh







I think its about bed time for me


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Ohh







I think its about bed time for me


Hour and a half and Ill be doing the same. Why cant work move faster?


----------



## Darkknight512

Wow, the CC chat is hilarious to say the least, I miss OCN chat so much sometimes T.T, though I know the exact reason it won't be back.


----------



## Demented

1.45 points from 1st place! Come on OCN!!!

Who are We?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


darn.... I do have another 6950 I havent used yet...but the way my PSU is designed..I might have it smoking in no time... I am reading 90% gpu load with it folding right now!!!...XD


lol I am right there with you, I would actually say I am right at 1kw. My battery backup went nuts when I first started folding.


----------



## rsfkevski

What do I do with FAH GPU TrackerV2 when I download v7? Should I just set it to SMP only?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah lemme say this again...

Running v6 for SMP... wish it were like v7.









Running v7 for GPU

And I understand that I have to look at either or to be updated as to how they are running.









~Ceadder


----------



## MediaRocker

CPU still not folding. :| I've booted 7 WU so far.

My laptop is making 696 PPD tho! So It's making up for my crappy desktop proc!

Kinda sad considering it's only 1.86 GHz...... and my desktop is 3.2....


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


1.45 points from 1st place! Come on OCN!!!

Who are We?


Meat popsicle


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Meat popsicle


You are INCORRECT sir!

Who are We?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


CPU still not folding. :| I've booted 7 WU so far.

My laptop is making 696PPD tho! So It's making up for my crappy desktop proc!


Start a thread, too much traffic in here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Meat popsicle


Head cheese?

~Ceadder


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demented*


1.45 points from 1st place! Come on ocn!!!

Who are we?


champions!!


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


darn.... I do have another 6950 I havent used yet...but the way my PSU is designed..I might have it smoking in no time... I am reading 90% gpu load with it folding right now!!!...XD


you've got a corsair 1000w, depending on which series it's from it's more then enough for cf 6950s + a 9800 gt


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


What do I do with FAH GPU TrackerV2 when I download v7? Should I just set it to SMP only?


Dont need FAH GPU trackerv2 if you have v7, it does gpu and smp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


CPU still not folding. :| I've booted 7 WU so far.

My laptop is making 696 PPD tho! So It's making up for my crappy desktop proc!


Kill v7 smp and grab v6 smp client.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13435700*
> Just make sure under name, you are folding for "OCNChimpin" without the quotes!


Where do i look for this?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13436061*
> You are INCORRECT sir!
> 
> Who are We?


Misfits!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436095*
> Dont need FAH GPU trackerv2 if you have v7, it does gpu and smp.
> 
> Kill v7 smp and grab v6 smp client.


but v7 is bad with reporting ppd with smp. i say v2 smp / v7 gpu


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13436074*
> champions!!


That's It!

We Are Champions!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436105*
> Where do i look for this?


That would depend on which client you were using. But I would assume on any client the team name and user name would be near each other in the options.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13436061*
> You are INCORRECT sir!
> 
> Who are We?


we are SPARTA!


----------



## venomblade

why does it matter if we get in the lead now, if we have to stay there for a whole 'nother week?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13436109*
> That's It!
> 
> We Are Champions!


Lame, Fifth ele reference ftw and you missed it!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13436065*
> Start a thread, too much traffic in here.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1010700-chimpin-3-2ghz-prescott-will-not.html#post13436115

Did.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13436117*
> why does it matter if we get in the lead now, if we have to stay there for a whole nother week?


Because taking the lead would definitely inspire us to push even harder for the 'nother' week.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436123*
> Lame, Fifth ele reference ftw and you missed it!


I got it, but I have no time for games! Folding is serious business!


----------



## Millentree10

wow look at the graph EVGA now got seriously DENIED! lol


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade;13436117*
> why does it matter if we get in the lead now, if we have to stay there for a whole nother week?


They be gettin the lead in it now... besides.. if we max our points out first we win.


----------



## ht_addict

How much will it add to my electrical if I fold with CPU and Dual 6850's?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436127*
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1010700-chimpin-3-2ghz-prescott-will-not.html#post13436115
> 
> Did.


Read my post.

Edit: Nvm


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> That would depend on which client you were using. But I would assume on any client the team name and user name would be near each other in the options.


Im using the client control program that was installed with v7. There are plenty of team number options, just no team name.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13436130*
> Because taking the lead would definitely inspire us to push even harder for the 'nother' week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, but I have no time for games! Folding is serious business!


true true, fold away i must!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We can build on a lead then.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436150*
> Im using the client control program that was installed with v7. There are plenty of team number options, just no team name.


Under Configure, then the Identity slot. Where it says name, put *OCNChimpin*


----------



## Tunapiano

I have had no problems with the v7 client at all. Been using since release.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436150*
> Im using the client control program that was installed with v7. There are plenty of team number options, just no team name.


Follow the guide in the first post.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436150*
> Im using the client control program that was installed with v7. There are plenty of team number options, just no team name.


----------



## razr m3

I've got an old P4 rig I could get folding, it wouldn't be much PPD-wise but every point counts right? How would I go about setting it up?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

-__- wow. i thought thats where your name went. like AddictedGamer93 or bob or something


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436197*
> -__-. wow. i thought thats where your name went. like AddictedGamer93 or bob or something


It is. But for the Competition it's OCNChimpin.









I don't like v6.34, I may just restart another SMP on v7 and dump this piece of Command Prompt Trash.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436197*
> -__-. wow. i thought thats where your name went. like AddictedGamer93 or bob or something


It is. When you're not Chimpin'









Edit: Damn it Ceadder!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436197*
> -__-. wow. i thought thats where your name went. like AddictedGamer93 or bob or something


It is where your name USUALLY goes when you are just folding for the Overclock.net team. This is a Chimp Challenge though, so we all fold under one name, OCNChimpin.

EDIT - Ninja'd succinctly twice.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436197*
> -__-. wow. i thought thats where your name went. like AddictedGamer93 or bob or something


haha normally yes, but not during the competition!

OCNChimpin FTW










































!


----------



## EpicPie

Folded for 6 hours today.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13436195*
> I've got an old P4 rig I could get folding, it wouldn't be much PPD-wise but every point counts right? How would I go about setting it up?


Look in the first post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436197*
> -__-. wow. i thought thats where your name went. like AddictedGamer93 or bob or something


Your name will replace OCNChimpin after the Chimp week.

Edit : Im trice slow on the draw...


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;13436094*
> you've got a corsair 1000w, depending on which series it's from it's more then enough for cf 6950s + a 9800 gt


well i have vista...so no nvidia and AMD drivers mixing here..I do have a third 6950 I could install and THAT is what i am concerned about... In this review it states it is two seperate PSUs in one case...

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-HX1000W-Power-Supply-Review/484/1

I dont wish to take out one of the transformers in the process...XD


----------



## Millentree10

lol all the replies to poor addictedgamer that all say the same thing


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436219*
> It is. When you're not Chimpin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Damn it Ceadder!


Don;t blame me my Wireless is UBERSPEED.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;13436139*
> How much will it add to my electrical if I fold with CPU and Dual 6850's?


Probably be around 800w


----------



## mrinnocent

OK switched to v7....5770 is now doin 5k !!! didn't seem to change smp...still around 6k....


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13436215*
> It is. But for the Competition it's OCNChimpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like v6.34, I may just restart another SMP on v7 and dump this piece of Command Prompt Trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


ok im folding on the dragon and the frankenputer at same time thats a crossfire hexacore and a sli hexacore and if pain in my leg doesnt get any worse im fixin to install in the extra and start it folding its a hexacore too


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent;13436256*
> OK switched to v7....5770 is now doin 5k !!! didn't seem to change smp...still around 6k....


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436230*
> Look in the first post.


I have. FAH GPU tracker stops responding every time I try to launch it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436257*
> ok im folding on the dragon and the frankenputer at same time thats a crossfire hexacore and a sli hexacore


:thumb:Very nice. Thanks for picking up my slack. Stupid v7 messing with my SMP.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Wow, that caused some major ninja'ing xD


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676;13436241*
> well i have vista...so no nvidia and AMD drivers mixing here..I do have a third 6950 I could install and THAT is what i am concerned about... In this review it states it is two seperate PSUs in one case...
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-HX1000W-Power-Supply-Review/484/1
> 
> I dont wish to take out one of the transformers in the process...XD


Some boards suck at giving the PCI slot the power it needs... (~100 watts depending on the card







) so you might have to add a power booster like this http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=100-MB-PB01-BR

to successfully run it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;13436139*
> How much will it add to my electrical if I fold with CPU and Dual 6850's?


For a whole month, ~25 bucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13436251*
> Don;t blame me my Wireless is UBERSPEED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Im at work so I cant refresh and post as fast as normal.


----------



## mrinnocent

that was a big jump....glad i was reading all these posts


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436095*
> Dont need FAH GPU trackerv2 if you have v7, it does gpu and smp.


My CPU isn't getting the full 100% usage as it was previously









NVM: It just took a few moments to hit 100% usage on CPU and GPU


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13436247*
> lol all the replies to poor addictedgamer that all say the same thing


It's Ceadder's fault!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13436268*
> I have. FAH GPU tracker stops responding every time I try to launch it.


Grab the v7, not gpu tracker.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436304*
> Grab the v7, not gpu tracker.


Have a link ?

I am also using GPU tracker.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski;13436295*
> My CPU isn't getting the full 100% usage as it was previously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVM: It just took a few moments to hit 100% usage on CPU and GPU


You were fast, I hit the quote button and as soon as it loaded, It showed your edit lol


----------



## Somenamehere

1.45 behind now !!!!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13436316*
> Have a link ?
> 
> I am also using GPU tracker.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977105-windows-7-v7-smp-folding-guide.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436297*
> It's Ceadder's fault!


I went back to v7. v6.34 sucks Command Prompt Ass.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13436334*
> I went back to v7. v6.34 sucks Command Prompt Ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah but I bet it was working better.


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13436326*
> 1.45 behind now !!!!


----------



## MediaRocker




----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436365*


One of my favorites!


----------



## 2010rig

Is it normal for my CPU to show 0.00 PPD?


Is it because of bigadv?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Lets make these guys eat our smoke and scream for their mothers!

Yeah Bigadv takes a LONG time to do. Also wait till after the 3rd percent. Your PPD should pop up.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436371*
> One of my favorites!


Mine too


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13436379*
> Is it normal for my CPU to show 0.00 PPD?
> 
> 
> Is it because of bigadv?


Its the tracker, not because its big or little anything.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13436380*
> Lets make these guys eat our smoke and scream for their mothers!


not our magic smoke. we need that.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13436379*
> Is it normal for my CPU to show 0.00 PPD?
> 
> 
> Is it because of bigadv?


Danm, way more than my 470.


----------



## falconkaji

Gah! My SMP client and v7 client both decided to crap out. Luckily I decided to randomly check on things.

Running again. Back to bed.

edit: Damned A4 core thingies.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436304*
> Grab the v7, not gpu tracker.


69 PPD. Awesome


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13436380*
> Lets make these guys eat our smoke and scream for their mothers!


That's the spirit!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436392*
> not our magic smoke. we need that.


They can have our secondhand 'magic' smoke!


----------



## MediaRocker

YAY!

[===VERBOSE===]
[04:04:51] Completed 100000 out of 10000000 steps (1%)
[===/VERBOSE===]


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13436421*
> 69 PPD. Awesome


I never liked the v7 client, its just easier for people who are new. I prefer the older more complicated clients.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436429*
> YAY!
> 
> [===VERBOSE===]
> [04:04:51] Completed 100000 out of 10000000 steps (1%)
> [===/VERBOSE===]


Yay

Back to work I go.


----------



## MediaRocker

Ok. My laptop (http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=75072) just hit 727 PPD!!!! I am excited because that's the most I've ever seen from it or any of my Procs. I am aware that's not much....










...Let me be excited. (or die.)


----------



## bo40

ok update i am now folding on all 3 hexacore machines i hope it helps us out


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436443*
> I never liked the v7 client, its just easier for people who are new. I prefer the older more complicated clients.


Yeah I'm glad it was rather straightforward to set up. So how long will it take me to reach 0.01% with a 2.53GHz P4 non-HT? It's been about 10 min now and it's still 0.00%.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436443*
> I never liked the v7 client, its just easier for people who are new.


I hate it, but you need it for AMD, I think V2 is simpler ..


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Now Sony needs to get psn back up so i can fire up the ps3


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436443*
> I never liked the v7 client, its just easier for people who are new.


I hate it, but you need it for ATI, I think TrackerV2 is simpler ..









Edit:..ERROR 505...


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436462*
> ok update i am now folding on all 3 hexacore machines i hope it helps us out


are you folding -bigadv or -smp?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13436482*
> Now Sony needs to get psn back up so i can fire up the ps3


The Internet gods cursed us cause of this post


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13436411*
> Danm, way more than my 470.


LOL - why does everybody keep saying that?

How much do you get with your 470?

Mine's running at 800-1800.

It's only my 1st day folding, so I'm new to all of this.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13436466*
> Yeah I'm glad it was rather straightforward to set up. So how long will it take me to reach 0.01% with a 2.53GHz P4 non-HT? It's been about 10 min now and it's still 0.00%.


A while, wait an hour and see.

Be back later.


----------



## MediaRocker

OCN went down for me. I was scared for a few minutes.


----------



## Sethy666

Hahaha - I keep getting 505 server errors. This thread is killing OCN


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13436524*
> Hahaha - I keep getting 505 server errors. This thread is killing OCN


Maybe they are trying to fold on one of their severs...hahaha


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13436537*
> Maybe they are trying to fold on one of their severs...hahaha


Ohhh.. that would be nice... but naughty


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13436537*
> Maybe they are trying to fold on one of their severs...hahaha


One of their servers?? How about ALL!!


----------



## ChIck3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436518*
> OCN went down for me. I was scared for a few minutes.


I was hoping Admin had decided to fold on the servers









Dang, multi-ninja'd.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think I need to remove v7 and then reinstall it. Cause now I've got a 7 day client.









There is NOTHING that is on my system that is requiring THAT MUCH of my CPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TFL Replica

They won't escape this time!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436462*
> ok update i am now folding on all 3 hexacore machines i hope it helps us out


It will! And thank you!


----------



## MediaRocker

Ninja


----------



## Demented

1.76 to 1st place! We can do this!

Who are We?


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demented;13436568*
> 1.76 to 1st place! We can do this!
> 
> Who are we?


Kevin Bacon!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13436568*
> 1.76 to 1st place! We can do this!
> 
> Who are We?


Anyone want to fork out some big bucks for an SR-2 rig with overnight shipping??


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13436494*
> are you folding -bigadv or -smp?


unfortunatly smp im too stupid to set up what i need for bigadv


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13436588*
> Anyone want to fork out some big bucks for an SR-2 rig with overnight shipping??


If someone will buy me the parts. I'll happily host it.


----------



## SniperXX

Seems my gpu rig locked up. Both of my GTS450s were idle today! Ahhh!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436589*
> unfortunatly smp im too stupid to set up what i need for bigadv


Are you also folding on your GPUs? I would actually suggest against it. The amount of cycles it takes to run those kills your PPD so much that you will actually get a lower overall PPD.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13436555*
> I think I need to remove v7 and then reinstall it. Cause now I've got a 7 day client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NOTHING that is on my system that is requiring THAT MUCH of my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Just use V7 for your GPU and Tracker V2 for your CPU


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;13436599*
> Seems my gpu rig locked up. Both of my GTS450s were idle today! Ahhh!


Fix it now and you are forgiven!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Don't mean to be rude, but are we going to have a "who are we" every update? Reminds me of high school... who are we! TROJANS! Yea....we were a bunch of wiener wrappers....


----------



## SaintC

Sry for yet another noob question... but im at 96 percent of my current WU....

insofar as -bigadv goes... hyperthreading counts yes... (4 cores = 8 virtual cores).. basically,... can i -bigadv on a quad core i7..?

if so.. its really too late to start one now yes..?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13436606*
> Are you also folding on your GPUs? I would actually suggest against it. The amount of cycles it takes to run those kills your PPD so much that you will actually get a lower overall PPD.


no i have all 6 cpu cores at 100% on all 3 machines


----------



## alchemik

I've been folding 24/7 for 6 days now and tonight I was going to give my rig a break, but then I saw we are less then 2 points away from first and decided to leave it on. With 2 ultra kazes going full blast and red LED fans it's kinda hard to sleep at night but to hell with sleeping right I wanna win!


----------



## Foxdie

Truth be told.. are we ever gonna catch up? we were very close but then they pulled away again..


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436631*
> no i have all 6 cpu cores at 100% on all 3 machines


So you aren't folding on your graphics cards?? Good


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13436621*
> Don't mean to be rude, but are we going to have a "who are we" every update? Reminds me of high school... who are we! TROJANS! Yea....we were a bunch of wiener wrappers....


Both my Ex's went to schools that were as well









And Yes.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13436621*
> Don't mean to be rude, but are we going to have a "who are we" every update? Reminds me of high school... who are we! TROJANS! Yea....we were a bunch of wiener wrappers....


We may indeed...unless I got told not to by the OP.









It boosts spirits, and I enjoy it!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik;13436646*
> I've been folding 24/7 for 6 days now and tonight I was going to give my rig a break, but then I saw we are less then 2 points away from first and decided to leave it on. With 2 ultra kazes going full blast and red LED fans it's kinda hard to sleep at night but to hell with sleeping right I wanna win!


I don't know what you are talking about. My system helps me sleep at night


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxdie;13436648*
> Truth be told.. are we ever gonna catch up? we were very close but then they pulled away again..


We're gaining on them again. Besides now is not the time to pause and think about things like this. Just close your eyes and fold on!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13436649*
> So you aren't folding on your graphics cards?? Good


1 machine has a 1100T one has a 1075T and outher one has a 1055T


----------



## MediaRocker

I bet you what's killing the server is all the Refresh Queries.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13436627*
> Sry for yet another noob question... but im at 96 percent of my current WU....
> 
> insofar as -bigadv goes... hyperthreading counts yes... (4 cores = 8 virtual cores).. basically,... can i -bigadv on a quad core i7..?
> 
> if so.. its really too late to start one now yes..?


yeah, 4 cores 8 threads or 6 cores 6 threads is the recommended, anything less wont finished the unit quickly enough to yield more points over smp.

So yes, you can bigadv on an i7 but overclock first for best points.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436666*
> 1 machine has a 1100T one has a 1075T and outher one has a 1055T


I'm not talking about your CPUs. I was asking if you were folding on your GRAPHICS card. If you fold on both your CPU's PPD will be dramatically dropped and with ATI cards it is not worth it.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;13436678*
> yeah, 4 cores 8 threads or 6 cores 6 threads is the recommended, anything less wont finished the unit quickly enough to yield more points over smp.
> 
> So yes, you can bigadv on an i7 but overclock first for best points.


wrong, 2500Ks can finish them in time if they're overclocked to about 4.5


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;13436678*
> yeah, 4 cores 8 threads or 6 cores 6 threads is the recommended, anything less wont finished the unit quickly enough to yield more points over smp.
> 
> So yes, you can bigadv on an i7 but overclock first for best points.


thanks mate..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13436607*
> Just use V7 for your GPU and Tracker V2 for your CPU


I found the issue. My machine was not liking the SMP client for some reason. Since it wouldn't accept it the system made it a 7 day client due to the Expiration date of the client. I've cleared it and restarted SMP which my machine liked and is now Folding. Though it's currently showing unknown, I expect it should run much better now.









If I'm reading the GPU client correctly in v7 it shows fahCore x11 which I'm thinking is the multiplier I need to use for figuring out my PPD per Client?

That's pretty good if it is. 552 x11 would give me 6072k PPD?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mrinnocent

using v7 for my 5770 and v2 for my amd 630 getting 12k outta this little rig now!!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent;13436715*
> using v7 for my 5770 and v2 for my amd 630 getting 12k outta this little rig now!!


Awesome....


----------



## SaintC

i wish i had gotten into this on the 5th and not just yesterday.... next contest.... im gonna be ready..


----------



## Gen

Got my X4 965 and 5770 going. Now working on getting my sig doing bigadv. Had major network issue so I couldnt fold when CC started but I gearing up now!


----------



## AliceInChains

what exactly is bigadv?? im a total newb when it comes to folding


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436747*
> what exactly is bigadv?? im a total newb when it comes to folding


Huge WU folds that require alot of work. Only efficiently done by multi-cores, and they drop HUGE points.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436747*
> what exactly is bigadv?? im a total newb when it comes to folding


Huge WU's that takes 1.5-3 days to complete on most of our systems here. I finish them in ~2.5 days with my sig.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13436679*
> I'm not talking about your CPUs. I was asking if you were folding on your GRAPHICS card. If you fold on both your CPU's PPD will be dramatically dropped and with ATI cards it is not worth it.


no i am folding on cpu alone and i had to shut 1 machine down not enugh bandwith to run all 3


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436747*
> what exactly is bigadv?? im a total newb when it comes to folding


-bigadv is a flag that you can put in to get very large work units. amd hexcores clocked high enough, i7s, and 2500Ks clocked high enough are the only ones that can finish them in time for the deadline. They give incredible amount of points ~80K depending on how quickly you submit them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436762*
> no i am folding on cpu alone and i had to shut 1 machine down not enugh bandwith to run all 3


Alright just making sure. And you really shouldn't have any issues with internet bandwidth. The only time you even need a connection is when you're uploading or downloading a work unit.


----------



## mike597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13436741*
> i wish i had gotten into this on the 5th and not just yesterday.... next contest.... im gonna be ready..


Me too! It's killing me that I have 2 more GPUs to plug in that are sitting here! I would throw them in, but everything is water cooled and by the time I take everything apart, drain the system, install the new cards, fill-purge-repeat, the challenge will be over! ARGH!









Between my sig rig and laptop, I'm getting around 75K ppd, could be over 100K if all 3 gpus were running!


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen;13436758*
> Huge WU's that takes 1.5-3 days to complete on most of our systems here. I finish them in ~2.5 days with my sig.


should i be doing bigadv? I got my cpu, and both gpus folding.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436762*
> no i am folding on cpu alone and i had to shut 1 machine down not enugh bandwith to run all 3










Bandwidth FTW!!!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13436762*
> no i am folding on cpu alone and i had to shut 1 machine down not enugh bandwith to run all 3


Lolwut?

How does this work?









Are you on OCN on all of them? cause I doubt they all utilize the network at once?


----------



## AliceInChains

is this good enough to be doing bigadv???


----------



## MediaRocker

Beat me to it.


----------



## mike597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436779*
> is this good enough to be doing bigadv???


With that cpu at 4.7, you shouldn't have a problem running bigadv


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike597;13436795*
> With that cpu at 4.7, you shouldn't have a problem running bigadv


so bigadv is really only for cpu? and right now i actually have my cpu at 4.6


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13436776*
> Lolwut?
> 
> How does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on OCN on all of them? cause I doubt they all utilize the network at once?


no just this one but i might not have the outher 2 set up right can only use one foot right now so goin up and down stairs is killing me it probably is just something i screwed up in installing FAH pain kinda clouds the mind


----------



## mike597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436800*
> so bigadv is really only for cpu?


Correct


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436779*
> is this good enough to be doing bigadv???


Just follow the -bigadv guide and you can set it up. That 2600K will get a lot more PPD with -bigadv. The only thing is you have to watch the drop schedule. As soon as you see that you won't be able to finish one in time you have to switch back to -smp.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436779*
> is this good enough to be doing bigadv???


Just add -bigadv with the rest of the flags. You should gain another 10-15k ppd.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13436811*
> Just follow the -bigadv guide and you can set it up. That 2600K will get a lot more PPD with -bigadv. The only thing is you have to watch the drop schedule. As soon as you see that you won't be able to finish one in time you have to switch back to -smp.


ok, i understand.Ill wait for my current wu to finish then switch over to bigadv


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13436811*
> Just follow the -bigadv guide and you can set it up. That 2600K will get a lot more PPD with -bigadv. The only thing is you have to watch the drop schedule. As soon as you see that you won't be able to finish one in time you have to switch back to -smp.


Where / how do you monitor the drop schedule?

Also, this email addy bounced: [email protected]

Should it be [email protected]?


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436825*
> ok, i understand.Ill wait for my current wu to finish then switch over to bigadv


Your 2600k will definitely be able to handle bigadv:thumb: I think it should be good for close to 50k PPD, I may be wrong though.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13436879*
> Where / how do you monitor the drop schedule?
> 
> Also, this email addy bounced: [email protected]
> 
> Should it be [email protected]?


[email protected]*ed*.net


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay I fingered it out.

Stupid v7 kept bouncing the clients. So I uninstalled, reinstalled cleared the log, refreshed the log and now my ETA is 5hours 2 minutes @ 1% of 6054

MUCH better.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13436894*
> [email protected]*ed*.net


Yea, that's the one that bounced.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13436920*
> Yea, that's the one that bounced.


[email protected]*o*cked.net

With an *o*


----------



## MediaRocker

and don't forget the L if you don't want spam.....


----------



## AliceInChains

do i just add -bigadv to the client.txt?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13436935*
> [email protected]*o*cked.net
> 
> With an *o*


LOL - DOH - I copied and pasted from one of the threads.


----------



## MediaRocker

93.8 PPD from my prescott with GPU folding









My GPU just made a 420 point drop.

Laptop has a 430 point drop waiting with 730 PPD....

All is going well....cept for the 80* ambient temp.. whoo it's hot in this room!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13436944*
> LOL - DOH - I copied and pasted from one of the threads.


I don't think you did








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13175312*
> *2)* Email the screenshot to [email protected]


----------



## AliceInChains

can someone tell me how to add the -bigadv flag? im using FAH6.34-win32-SMP


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436943*
> do i just add -bigadv to the client.txt?


No. Since you have hfm.net i take it you are using the 6.34v client... make a shortcut of the executable. In the properties of the shortcut, add the -bigadv flag









http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26091976/Untitled_shortcut.png


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436986*
> can someone tell me how to add the -bigadv flag? im using FAH6.34-win32-SMP


Make a shortcut to the .exe then right-click the shortcut and go to properties. In the target box after the path is listed add -smp and -bigadv
Then make sure you always run the shortcut.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13436966*
> I don't think you did


I didn't say OP - it was a copy and paste from somewhere or looks like I messed it up, as it's not coming up in search results.

anyway - my other question...

Where / how do you monitor the drop schedule?

I've got a bigadv WU running @ 5%, and it's still showing 0 ppd.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13436991*
> No. Since you have hfm.net i take it you are using the 6.34v client... make a shortcut of the executable. In the properties of the shortcut, add the -bigadv flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26091976/Untitled_shortcut.png


thanks.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13436986*
> can someone tell me how to add the -bigadv flag? im using FAH6.34-win32-SMP


add -bigadv after -smp
There're plenty of guide in Folding @ Home Guides and Tutorials Section


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13437010*
> where / how do you monitor the drop schedule?


eta...


----------



## EpicPie

1.76 points from first! FOLD FOLD FOLD


----------



## AliceInChains

now i keep getting attempt to get work failed, no other work to do. after that last wu, i deleted my work folder contents.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;13437049*
> now i keep getting attempt to get work failed, no other work to do.


Did you make sure to add "-smp -bigadv" to the end of the shortcut?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

1.48









we gainin! Kick some A$$


----------



## K3VL4R

Just checking in: I'm on my 3rd bigadv WU in a row now









Keep on OCNChimpin' on.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow just WOW.









My Atom is gonna give us 481 PPD when the project clears. That's a pretty decent return on the single core investment.









My 955 BE should give me 4746.56 PPD by itself with my GPU picking up the slack.

So 481 PPD is reasonable I guess.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DevilGear44

Down to 1.48 again!


----------



## MediaRocker

nvm. Ninja'd


----------



## Disturbed117

On my 7th WU.
current ppd 12k


----------



## Dimaggio1103

We need to atop their lead. Lets go people!!!?

Sent feom my andriod phone using godimpissedrihtnow app


----------



## soulster

Lots of bigadv units still being processed? wait 2 days and watch them all drop?

tiiimbbbeerrrr!!







:wheee:


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13437054*
> Did you make sure to add "-smp -bigadv" to the end of the shortcut?


got it. I just put -bigadv the first time with no -smp in front. Thanks, its working fine now. I hope we win this thing.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13437061*
> Wow just WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Atom is gonna give us 481 PPD when the project clears. That's a pretty decent return on the single core investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 955 BE should give me 4746.56 PPD by itself with my GPU picking up the slack.
> 
> So 481 PPD is reasonable I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You should actually try stopping your 5770 from folding and see if how much your CPU goes up. A lot of times ATI gpus are just not worth it because they hurt the CPU so much.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13437046*
> eta...














I downloaded FahMon as well, but can't figure out how to configure it, so I stuck with GPU tracker.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulster;13437101*
> Lots of bigadv units still being processed? wait 2 days and watch them all drop?
> 
> tiiimbbbeerrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wheee:


could go both ways Lets hope they dont have to many bigadv's


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

sucks. page 2 kakao stats shows (with ROUGH estimate) 35K points update from people who havnt switched over :'( we could use those points

one of our leaders, wont call out any names, puts out ~100K / day :'(


----------



## AdmRose

Added 724 PPD from my Turion x2 laptop


----------



## Kevdog

We are down by 1.76 and CPU is only 2.95 be hind us


----------



## Dissentience

bigadv dropping at 4AM


----------



## Disturbed117

how many ppd would a pentium 3 @ 500-600 something mhz get lol. 50


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13437132*
> We are down by 1.76 and CPU is only 2.95 be hind us


we are down by 1.48 and CPU is 3.23 behind


----------



## Demented

No, we are down 1.76. It still didn't go down from the last time.

We can and WILL do this!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437147*
> we are down by 1.48 and CPU is 3.23 behind


Where do you get that from ? I just looked at the chimp challenge page


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437163*
> No, we are down 1.76. It still didn't go down from the last time.
> 
> We can and WILL do this!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437163*
> No, we are down 1.76.


http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats

as said... we are down 1.48
Chimp page hasnt updated


----------



## csm725

No, there was another no-update on HWC. Go here for up to date stats: http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats

EDIT - Wahrhaflarchaflarcha beat me


----------



## JacobKay97

Yay it looks like my GTX 570 and i5 2500k (stock until i get back from school) are helping.
24.4k Points per day for both of them, should go up when my i5 2500k goes to 4Gigahertz later today.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437171*
> http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats
> 
> as said... we are down 1.48
> Chimp page hasnt updated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13437172*
> No, there was another no-update on HWC. Go here for up to date stats: http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats
> 
> EDIT - Wahrhaflarchaflarcha beat me


I stand corrected! But just for that...

Who are We?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacobKay97;13437178*
> Yay it looks like my GTX 570 and i5 2500k (stock until i get back from school) are helping.
> 24.4k Points per day for both of them, should go up when my i5 2500k goes to 4Gigahertz later today.


DO IT!!! Also you may be able to run -bigadv with that 2500K depending on how high you clock it.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437171*
> http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats
> 
> as said... we are down 1.48
> Chimp page hasnt updated


OOOoo, I like that page better...Thanks..


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437183*
> I stand corrected! But just for that...
> 
> Who are We?


ugh...
CHAMPIONS


----------



## $ilent

Just gone from being like 10 points behind yesterday, to me waking up this morning and see 1.7 point behind...WHAT HAPPENED?!?

Zodac knew what she was talking about









"As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.

This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.

We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge."

So in other words Beavers have been cheating?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437191*
> ugh...
> CHAMPIONS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13437193*
> Just gone from being like 10 points behind yesterday, to me waking up this morning and see 1.7 point behind...WHAT HAPPENED?!?
> 
> Zodac knew what she was talking about


It ain't over til it's OVER!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13437193*
> Just gone from being like 10 points behind yesterday, to me waking up this morning and see 1.7 point behind...WHAT HAPPENED?!?
> 
> Zodac knew what she was talking about


Read OP

-EDIT- YAY! Another +1 rep







only 25 to go lol


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13437193*
> Just gone from being like 10 points behind yesterday, to me waking up this morning and see 1.7 point behind...WHAT HAPPENED?!?
> 
> Zodac knew what she was talking about


Read the OP, LOL


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437183*
> Who are We?


The ultimate power in the universe!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13437193*
> Just gone from being like 10 points behind yesterday, to me waking up this morning and see 1.7 point behind...WHAT HAPPENED?!?
> 
> Zodac knew what she was talking about


They adjusted the scoring.

"Originally Posted by zodac
An update for those of you wondering what happened to the stats.

The captains had previously known of the link between HWC and NCIX (they competed as one team last year). However, it was accepted that the influence of the NCIX Folders wouldn't majorly impact the standings (as they produced a minority of the points last year).

However, after discussing a fair resolution, chriskwarren and FiXT from HWC have agrred to add a 30% increase on the number of points required per CP for HWC. We all feel this bring the competitiveness back to the CC, while not swinging the balance so far that HWC take too big a deduction.

So, as I've been saying for the past few days, we're still in this. "


----------



## L D4WG

Is it the highest overall chimp points that determines who wins? and why isn't there a direct correlation between the 3 point types? what determines chimp points?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;13437216*
> Is it the highest overall chimp points that determines who wins? and why isn't there a direct correlation between the 3 point types? what determines chimp points?


Each team needs a different amount of points to earn one chip point. It's based on your past 5 months PPD. So EVGA needs more points in order to get one Chimp Point since they're massive while some of the smaller forums need a lot less because the forum itself is smaller.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;13437216*
> Is it the highest overall chimp points that determines who wins? and why isn't there a direct correlation between the 3 point types? what determines chimp points?


Read the OP. Does no one read things anymore?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Alright guys, I'm firing up my sig. I've never done this before so any pointers to maximize my additions? I have the clients downloaded and am getting started on the setup portion. Any special drivers or best drivers for my 580?
--Rome


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437229*
> Read the OP. Does no one read things anymore?


What is this read you speak of?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;13437216*
> Is it the highest overall chimp points that determines who wins? and why isn't there a direct correlation between the 3 point types? what determines chimp points?


Folding points. Its in the OP


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;13437216*
> Is it the highest overall chimp points that determines who wins? and why isn't there a direct correlation between the 3 point types? what determines chimp points?


pretty sure all those questions are answered in the OP.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437229*
> Read the OP. Does no one read things anymore?


You are asking me to make too many clicks. I just click "last page" and read from there!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;13437216*
> Is it the highest overall chimp points that determines who wins? and why isn't there a direct correlation between the 3 point types? what determines chimp points?


chimpy points are determined by taking a small percent of say overclocks folding points from sept-april and then saying 10% of that figure is 1 chimpy pointy.

What I dont get though is surely they captain could have picked up on HWC and NCIX before the start of the competiton....


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437235*
> Alright guys, I'm firing up my sig. I've never done this before so any pointers to maximize my additions? I have the clients downloaded and am getting started on the setup portion. Any special drivers or best drivers for my 580?
> --Rome


I would avoid the last two sets of drivers. I rolled back to 267.24 after having a few problems with 270.61. And all you need to know is overclock as far as you can stably and try to avoid gaming as it kills your PPD.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437235*
> Alright guys, I'm firing up my sig. I've never done this before so any pointers to maximize my additions? I have the clients downloaded and am getting started on the setup portion. Any special drivers or best drivers for my 580?
> --Rome


Stick with 266 drivers.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht




----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437229*
> Read the OP. Does no one read things anymore?


Must have missed that part


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13437249*
> I would avoid the last two sets of drivers. I rolled back to 267.24 after having a few problems with 270.61. And all you need to know is overclock as far as you can stably and try to avoid gaming as it kills your PPD.


So i should back rev my driver and just use the setup names and stuff from the op and I'm good right?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437235*
> Alright guys, I'm firing up my sig. I've never done this before so any pointers to maximize my additions? I have the clients downloaded and am getting started on the setup portion. Any special drivers or best drivers for my 580?
> --Rome


Since you have nVidia GPUs, I suggest using the FAH Tracker v2 is it? The v7 client is mainly for people with AMD/ATI cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437238*
> What is this read you speak of?


Champions READ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13437245*
> You are asking me to make too many clicks. I just click "last page" and read from there!


Sometimes we have to go back in order to make progress. I know that doesn't make sense...but...whatever...lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437254*


For why you facepalm?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Got V2, back reving driver and will BRB.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13437268*
> For why you facepalm?


He thought there was a bug!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437261*
> So i should back rev my driver and just use the setup names and stuff from the op and I'm good right?


Pretty much. The new drivers have been causing a lot of problems for folding. After you do that just set up the clients and you're good to go.


----------



## 2010rig

whoa, this thread is moving so fast.

edited.


----------



## L D4WG

I read the OP when it was first posted, not knowing a thing bout folding or what "CP" stood for, I was more concerned with getting the software running.... So chillax


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;13437283*
> I read the OP when it was first posted, not knowing a thing bout folding or what "CP" stood for, I was more concerned with getting the software running.... So chillax


CP is not allowed on this forum??


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13437274*
> He thought there was a bug!


oh noes... bugs are real. specially here in wichita... june bugs... kamikaze june bugs!


----------



## Disturbed117

cp?


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13437301*
> cp?


Chimp Points.... Durrr read the OP durrr









Also get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

http://img.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/pedo-bear-is-sad.jpg


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437326*
> http://img.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/pedo-bear-is-sad.jpg


Haha, too many people here hang out on /b/, this is clear.

But I did mean Chimp Points


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13437109*
> You should actually try stopping your 5770 from folding and see if how much your CPU goes up. A lot of times ATI gpus are just not worth it because they hurt the CPU so much.


If my calculations are correct my GPU actually increases my PPD output.

552 multiplied by the FahCore multiplier? My last GPU client gave me 6072 PPD by that calculation. Now I could be wrong because I wasn't looking at it when it was finished. But if it's correct I don't see how that hurt anything.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437296*
> oh noes... bugs are real. specially here in wichita... june bugs... kamikaze june bugs!


I miss fireflies. Those were so cool when I was stationed back East.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Forsaken_id

What's an EOC ID? Do I need it?


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13437346*
> If my calculations are correct my GPU actually increases my PPD output.
> 
> 552 multiplied by the FahCore multiplier? My last GPU client gave me 6072 PPD by that calculation. Now I could be wrong because I wasn't looking at it when it was finished. But if it's correct I don't see how that hurt anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No multiplier for GPU. You're getting 552 points for a GPU work unit. If you can use the x16 core then you'll get 1835 per work unit.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13437346*
> If my calculations are correct my GPU actually increases my PPD output.
> 
> 552 multiplied by the FahCore multiplier? My last GPU client gave me 6072 PPD by that calculation. Now I could be wrong because I wasn't looking at it when it was finished. But if it's correct I don't see how that hurt anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i finished mine and am underway on anouther one


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13437346*
> If my calculations are correct my GPU actually increases my PPD output.
> 
> 552 multiplied by the FahCore multiplier? My last GPU client gave me 6072 PPD by that calculation. Now I could be wrong because I wasn't looking at it when it was finished. But if it's correct I don't see how that hurt anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


What I mean is that when you stop your GPU client your CPU PPD is going to go up. If it goes up by say 6000 points and your GPU is only getting you 5000 points then you want to kill the GPU client. But if you are getting only 4000 more points on your CPU when you turn your GPU off while getting 5000 on your GPU you should keep it on.


----------



## Demented

Zodac changed the title, but still going by HWC apparently...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437364*
> Zodac changed the title, but still going by HWC apparently...


I seen that


----------



## Sethy666

500 - Internal Server Error... Admins firing up the server to fold again


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

OCN and EVGA is pumping so many points...but yet so behind on CP's


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro.Tek.Neks;13437375*
> OCN and EVGA is pumping so many points...but yet so behind on CP's


It's our fault for being so damn productive during those selected 5 months!


----------



## zodac

6 pages @ 100PPP since I was gone.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13437386*
> 6 pages @ 100PPP since I was gone.


Get to work!

EDIT- And HWC updates are not correct. We've been using this: EDIT- Actually, it looks like HWC is back updating correctly now.

http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats which...damn...gives them a 2.08 lead now!

Come on folders!


----------



## BankaiKiller

YES back down from 2.1 to 1.7 WOOOT ~!


----------



## compuman145

Damn,

Well I went to sleep and we were 6 - 10 points behind, I WAKE UP THIS MORNING AND WE'RE 1 POINT BEHIND!!!

Way to go OCN! I guess those bigadv dropped then









Comps


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13437386*
> 6 pages @ 100PPP since I was gone.


Shhh,... dont talk about Z anymore... she is back


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller;13437391*
> YES back down from 2.1 to 1.7 WOOOT ~!


we're actually only down by 1.48. HWC didn't update and the points stayed the same. Check this:
https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats

[edit]

We're down by even more... they had a big update i guess.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437389*
> Get to work!
> 
> EDIT- And HWC updates are not correct. We've been using this:
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats which...damn...gives them a 2.08 lead now!
> 
> Come on folders!


Well, I'm about to go leave to fail an exam. 1.76 looks better than 2.08 to me, so I'm gonna go with HWC for now.









Z out.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13437400*
> we're actually only down by 1.48. HWC didn't update and the points stayed the same. Check this:
> https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats
> 
> [edit]
> 
> We're down by even more... they had a big update i guess.


2.08.... yet another update :'(
http://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats


----------



## Forsaken_id

17,280 ppd from my GTX580 on 10% complete. Does this sound good?

Cpu only at 1% and no ppd estimate.


----------



## 2010rig

Can someone explain to me why a team with 3 & 4 times LESS the folding points can be leading? aka the Beavers.

Shouldn't the team with most folding points at the end of the competition win?

Which sadly would be those EVGA apes, but it would be the right thing.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13437430*
> Can someone explain to me why a team with 3 & 4 times LESS the folding points can be leading? aka the Beavers.
> 
> Shouldn't the team with most folding points at the end of the competition win?
> 
> Which sadly would be those EVGA apes, but it would be the right thing.


Sigh. Read the OP. It explains how the points are calculated.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;13437430*
> Can someone explain to me why a team with 3 & 4 times LESS the folding points can be leading? aka the Beavers.
> 
> Shouldn't the team with most folding points at the end of the competition win?
> 
> Which sadly would be those EVGA apes, but it would be the right thing.


New measure for this year with the Chimp points in the OP.


----------



## LostRib

Someone give me a real quick run down of what options to configure to start folding? I've got the GPU tracker program downloaded already


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13437440*
> Someone give me a real quick run down of what options to configure to start folding? I've got the GPU tracker program downloaded already


Just SMP; not advmethods.

And -r700 for your GPU.


----------



## omega17

Hope you fail z









Bit pointless everyone getting excited about the chimp points now, there's still a week left







as long as you all just fold away as much as possible, we can't possibly lose


----------



## bo40

what does estimated ppd 2129.14 mean


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13437447*
> Just SMP; not advmethods.
> 
> And -r700 for your GPU.


Thank You


----------



## 2010rig

I did read the OP, but with this format those Beavers have an advantage it seems.


----------



## suitaroh

Hmm, my gtx 460 hasn't moved a percent complete in a few hours according to FAH GPU Tracker V2. I still have the same ppd, it's just not completing. And ideas or solutions?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13437462*
> Hmm, my gtx 460 hasn't moved a percent complete in a few hours according to FAH GPU Tracker V2. I still have the same ppd, it's just not completing. And ideas or solutions?


Try restarting the client as well as GPU Tracker


----------



## Forsaken_id

Asking again, thread moves so fast. I just wanna get maxed out for OCN.

17,280 ppd from my GTX580 on 23% complete. Does this sound good?

Cpu only at 3% and 4,064.1 estimate.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13437362*
> What I mean is that when you stop your GPU client your CPU PPD is going to go up. If it goes up by say 6000 points and your GPU is only getting you 5000 points then you want to kill the GPU client. But if you are getting only 4000 more points on your CPU when you turn your GPU off while getting 5000 on your GPU you should keep it on.


My current estimated PPD on this Core x16 GPU project is 5764.19. I think I'll be keeping it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13437513*
> My current estimated PPD on this Core x16 GPU project is 5764.19. I think I'll be keeping it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


how do i tell what mine is


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437509*
> Asking again, thread moves so fast. I just wanna get maxed out for OCN.
> 
> 17,280 ppd from my GTX580 on 23% complete. Does this sound good?
> 
> Cpu only at 3% and 4,064.1 estimate.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13437531*
> That sounds about right.


Thanks.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437509*
> Asking again, thread moves so fast. I just wanna get maxed out for OCN.
> 
> 17,280 ppd from my GTX580 on 23% complete. Does this sound good?
> 
> Cpu only at 3% and 4,064.1 estimate.


Looks good to me, but I'm no expert, just trying to give you an answer. As far as the SMP, use this (and some info from the WU you are doing - It just needs the WU number and TPF) to figure out your PPD with bonus.


----------



## MediaRocker

Back down to 2.08 from the last update... come on guys! Keep those machines CHiMPIN'!


----------



## suitaroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13437474*
> Try restarting the client as well as GPU Tracker


I tried both and it still hasn't moved, the smp and second gpu have though. EVGA precision and gpu-z both say the first gpu is being 99% used


----------



## koven

ocn chimpin 6mil ppd


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437542*
> Looks good to me, but I'm no expert, just trying to give you an answer. As far as the SMP, use this (and some info from the WU you are doing - It just needs the WU number and TPF) to figure out your PPD with bonus.


Thanks also.


----------



## Shredicus

All I have to say is VVWWWRRRRRRRR


----------



## EpicPie

This thread goes super fast. ._.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Vvvvvvvvvvwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hawk777th

Chimpin away!


----------



## Forsaken_id

My GPU is Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID. Cool!


----------



## Cryptedvick

Well, its monday so I can finally fire up my PC








Here comes an extra little boost!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;13437617*
> Well, its monday so I can finally fire up my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes an extra little boost!










Good job!


----------



## Klue22

I'm working desperately to get my 2600k and other GPUs folding. Can't fold on the GPUs till the one I'm using temporarily in the 2600k rig is returned. Then I can throw another 80k PPD towards the CC


----------



## MediaRocker

Foooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shredicus

Vvvvvwwwrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys I started a bigadv on my Sig rig this morning. I went to lunch with Mom for obvious reasons and I came back and the power company was working in neighborhood and power mist have gone out! I just fired her back up but is there a time limit on these big ones? Am I better off getting a new one I am only at 3%!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13437654*
> Hey guys I started a bigadv on my Sig rig this morning. I went to lunch with Mom for obvious reasons and I came back and the power company was working in neighborhood and power mist have gone out! I just fired her back up but is there a time limit on these big ones? Am I better off getting a new one I am only at 3%!


I think they take a day or two, so I'd keep it. If it was closer to the end of the CC, then I'd ditch it, and not run bigadv anymore, since they wouldn't complete in time.


----------



## bello

woo 35% done... im at about 11.8k PPD. is that low or high??


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13437654*
> Hey guys I started a bigadv on my Sig rig this morning. I went to lunch with Mom for obvious reasons and I came back and the power company was working in neighborhood and power mist have gone out! I just fired her back up but is there a time limit on these big ones? Am I better off getting a new one I am only at 3%!


You will be fine







keep it


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello;13437675*
> woo 35% done... im at about 11.8k PPD. is that low or high??


Is that SMP or GPU? If it's SMP< why not do bigadv? If it's GPU, then I'm not sure, but seems low.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13437654*
> Hey guys I started a bigadv on my Sig rig this morning. I went to lunch with Mom for obvious reasons and I came back and the power company was working in neighborhood and power mist have gone out! I just fired her back up but is there a time limit on these big ones? Am I better off getting a new one I am only at 3%!


2600k at 4.5 will do just fine. You should still get it in before the deadline.


----------



## bello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437690*
> Is that SMP or GPU? If it's SMP< why not do bigadv? If it's GPU, then I'm not sure, but seems low.


No idea what SMP mean :S but its my gpu


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437690*
> Is that SMP or GPU? If it's SMP< why not do bigadv? If it's GPU, then I'm not sure, but seems low.


It's more like, 11.8k is good for a GTX 460. 11.8k SMP is low for an i7 9xx.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello;13437700*
> No idea what SMP mean :S but its my gpu


SMP is for multicore folding on your CPU to my understanding.


----------



## bo40

well i dont no if i am even accomplishing anything or not so i guess i will shut down till i can find out something


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13437709*
> It's more like, 11,8k is good for a GTX 460. 11.8k SMP is low for an i7 9xx.


Oh, ok. Then he's good then.









EDIT- Damn, 2.21 ahead! We must PUSH ON!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

2.21 behind now


----------



## Disturbed117

dont know why but around 10am my pc decided everything was not responding and ended everything lol lost a wu to.

666


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13437726*
> 2.21 behind now


Who are w...nevermind...heh


----------



## MediaRocker

LOL.

Chat is kinda interesting.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437734*
> Who are w...nevermind...heh


lol
champs

night guys and gals... 230am. Been up since 9am...went to bed at 6am drunk... no bueno


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437734*
> Who are w...nevermind...heh


i am compleating a WU about every 4.5 to 6.0 hours is that good or bad this is my first time folding and i no nothing about it


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13437745*
> i am compleating a WU about every 4.5 to 6.0 hours is that good or bad


Sounds about right for GPU folding. Maybe SMP as well. I know my 9800GT takes about 3.5-4 hours per WU, and my q9550 takes about 6-7hours.


----------



## Hawk777th

Seems about right. Would think its a little slow on your processor.


----------



## Disturbed117

i should have another work unit finish in around a hour and a half.


----------



## suitaroh

I still can't get my first gpu to fold







I've restarted the client, restarted gpu tracker, reset the clocks to stock, deleted the WU, reset it's stats and it's still not moving a percentage. It still shows the project, points and percent complete, just doesn't move and now it shows 0 ppd.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437747*
> Sounds about right for GPU folding. Maybe SMP as well. I know my 9800GT takes about 3.5-4 hours per WU, and my q9550 takes about 6-7hours.


im not gpu folding im only cpu folding


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13437751*
> Seems about right! Would think its a little slow on your processor!


You can't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13437760*
> im not gpu folding im only cpu folding


Not that familiar with AMD SMP folding so I'll let someone else reply...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

We had a 500k update, BGB got a 200k update. We need to update 3,5x more points than BGB to gain on them. So either they have to update under 100k again (like they usually do







) or we have to ramp up our PPD towards 800k per hour.

On a small note we updated slightly better than EVGA. I'm really proud to see that we can really dance with them this time in terms of PPD output. I've seen something different last year.


----------



## Nightz2k

Still lots of time to keep folding strong for the win.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13437772*
> We had a 500k update, BGB got a 200k update. We need to update 3,5x more points than BGB to gain on them. So either they have to update under 100k again (like they usually do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or we have to ramp up our PPD towards 800k per hour.
> 
> On a small note we updated slightly better than EVGA. I'm really proud to see that we can really dance with them this time in terms of PPD output. I've seen something different last year.


This is because...

WE....ARE...CHAMPIONS!!!

Have I run it to the ground yet?


----------



## Hawk777th

As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.

This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.

We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge.

Did they adjust to NCIX helping BGB?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13437783*
> Still lots of time to keep folding strong for the win.


im still trying to figure out why i cant get my outher 2, 6 core machines to fold same windows and v7 but they wont fold


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13437793*
> As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.
> 
> This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.
> 
> We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge.
> 
> Did they adjust to NCIX helping BGB?


Yup.


----------



## Hawk777th

Woot so glad to hear that was driving me crazy!!! 90K PPD and Im about to call it a night!


----------



## junsunn

Hahah... That's pretty good. We were 10 points off since the last time i checked.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13437804*
> Woot so glad to hear that was driving me crazy!!! *90K PPD* and Im about to call it a night!


Nice! Have a good sleepy time.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13437796*
> im still trying to figure out why i cant get my outher 2, 6 core machines to fold same windows and v7 but they wont fold


beat it with a hammer.








my gpu wont fold it keeps dropping units not that the thing would pull much anyways


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13437796*
> im still trying to figure out why i cant get my outher 2, 6 core machines to fold same windows and v7 but they wont fold


Sorry, I can't, but I know there's some with experience that can help you with that.

I'm just using the *FAH GPU Tracker V2*. It's a simple setup, but for ATI/AMD GPU's, I think you have to use something different.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13437804*
> Woot so glad to hear that was driving me crazy!!! 90K PPD and Im about to call it a night!


well i have 72 staples in my right foot so pain level is telling me no sleep for a while to come


----------



## MediaRocker

Chat got weird.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13437824*
> well i have 72 staples in my right foot so pain level is telling me no sleep for a while to come


What did you do!?!?!


----------



## The Sandman

I too am one of the first time folders, sure wish someone could explain why it is with my rig all this folding is only pushing my cpu at 17%. Obviously I don't have something setup right. I thought this would push a lot harder than it is.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13437848*
> I too am one of the first time folders, sure wish someone could explain why it is with my rig all this folding is only pushing my cpu at 17%. Obviously I don't have something setup right. I thought this would push a lot harder than it is.


Perhaps you are only GPU folding?


----------



## full_force1986

Can someone tell me if this sounds right for my setup.

SMP PPD is at 1017
My 460 is at 12369.

Im now using the V7 client.


----------



## Hawk777th

Sandman go into config and make sure you are using SMP and using all cores! Not CPU client.

Full Force your CPU should be pulling harder than that!


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13437843*
> What did you do!?!?!


got foot crushed 20 months ago and they just now started trying to save it


----------



## MediaRocker

Not funny.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *full_force1986;13437856*
> Can someone tell me if this sounds right for my setup.
> 
> SMP PPD is at 1017
> My 460 is at 12369.
> 
> Im now using the V7 client.


The 460 looks good, but not sure about the SMP. The v7 client is mainly for people with ATI gpus, otherwise Tracker v2 is what most use, along with HFM or FAHmon to track PPD and stuff.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437855*
> Perhaps you are only GPU folding?


Dang I hope not lol. I don't even know if I have the right client. I was told to use the old one since my GPU sucks. Which client should I have?


----------



## Hawk777th

Get the one on the first page Sandman!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13437848*
> I too am one of the first time folders, sure wish someone could explain why it is with my rig all this folding is only pushing my cpu at 17%. Obviously I don't have something setup right. I thought this would push a lot harder than it is.


100%/6 cores = 17%
You're only running the unicore client.
Follow this to setup the SMP client.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13437872*
> Dang I hope not lol. I don't even know if I have the right client. I was told to use the old one since my GPU sucks. Which client should I have?


sandman i was told to use v7 and not to use my gpu,s


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13437883*
> 100%/6 cores = 17%
> You're only running the unicore client.
> Follow this to setup the SMP client.


That is what I used, and also why I'm bumming. Don't know what I did wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13437888*
> sandman i was told to use v7 and not to use my gpu,s


Yes I got that same info.
EDIT. I was told NOT to run v7 because of lack of GPU.


----------



## full_force1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13437871*
> The 460 looks good, but not sure about the SMP. The v7 client is mainly for people with ATI gpus, otherwise Tracker v2 is what most use, along with HFM or FAHmon to track PPD and stuff.


So should i use the tracker V2 instead?

Will i get better PPD for the challenge?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *full_force1986;13437899*
> So should i use the tracker V2 instead?
> 
> Will i get better PPD for the challenge?


I'm not sure if it would be better, but AFAIK, the v7 client is mainly for people with ATI gpus.


----------



## full_force1986

OK ill give it a try then report back.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13437898*
> That is what I used, and also why I'm bumming. Don't know what I did wrong.
> 
> Yes I got that same info.
> EDIT. I was told NOT to run v7 because of lack of GPU.


heres a snip


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13437917*
> heres a snip


well im at 31% of my second WU since 8 pm last night


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13437898*
> That is what I used, and also why I'm bumming. Don't know what I did wrong.
> 
> Yes I got that same info.
> EDIT. I was told NOT to run v7 because of lack of GPU.


Did you create a shortcut to the .exe and add -smp in the target line?
You have to then run the client from that shortcut.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13437883*
> 100%/6 cores = 17%
> You're only running the unicore client.
> Follow this to setup the SMP client.


somehow i misread the artical and DL'd the 2nd one not the 7th one dah!
must be my problem ah?
better to stop what i have and get the 7th one with my setup?


----------



## tweek43110

Adding these:
-Nvidia GTX 260
-Ati 6850
-Ati 5450
-AMD Px4 9850
-AMD A2 something
-AMD A2 160u

Hopefully it will help with the tiny ppd difference and get us into first


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13437943*
> Did you create a shortcut to the .exe and add -smp in the target line?
> You have to then run the client from that shortcut.


i tried to yes, but couldn't figure out why it would work. once again with the 2nd one on that list


----------



## Forsaken_id

Just completed my first WU ever.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13437956*
> i tried to yes, but couldn't figure out why it would work. once again with the 2nd one on that list


The second one on the list is a GPU client. Here's a link to the SMP client you need. Follow that guide I linked earlier and you should be good to go.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437969*
> Just completed my first WU ever.


Congrats!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13437969*
> Just completed my first WU ever.


You should just fold on your GPUs, those are worth about 30k in total. Your CPU will hardly be of any use after feeding those beasts though, so I wouldn't bother running SMP at the same time









Also, this is a shame people









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=508123


----------



## Forsaken_id

I only have the GTX580 going for now the 285 is in a bench for testing a CPU/MB I snagged for my my dad.

Would just the 580 and no CPU really be better?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13438007*
> I only have the GTX580 going for now the 285 is in a bench for testing a CPU/MB I snagged for my my dad.
> 
> Would just the 580 and no CPU really be better?


You could probably pull at least 1.5k extra if you folded on both. The 580 most likely isn't going to take a hit from your CPU.


----------



## full_force1986

OK well now SMP is at 4700 and GPU is 12600.

Does this sound better?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13438007*
> I only have the GTX580 going for now the 285 is in a bench for testing a CPU/MB I snagged for my my dad.
> 
> Would just the 580 and no CPU really be better?


Well, the CPU and GPU will pull out more PPD than the GPU on its own. It's just that after running a GPU client or two PPD will be really low for the CPU. So no, the CPU will not ruin the PPD of your GPU, but the GPU ruins the PPD of your CPU









It would be better if you fold on your GTX 285 instead of the Q8200. That's all I was saying.

EDIT:

@full_force1986

Yes that sounds about right


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13438028*
> You could probably pull at least 1.5k extra if you folded on both. The 580 most likely isn't going to take a hit from your CPU.


Cool, whatever helps out the team and the cause best.


----------



## nil405

Just got done building a 1100t/hd6990 for a client, he's gonna let fold with it for a few days


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *full_force1986;13438030*
> OK well now SMP is at 4700 and GPU is 12600.
> 
> Does this sound better?


Looks good to me!


----------



## full_force1986

Sweet thanks for your help.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nil405;13438034*
> Just got done building a 1100t/hd6990 for a client, he's gonna let fold with it for a few days


Score


----------



## nil405

off topic, is my avatar showing up... cause i dont see it when i look at my own posts...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nil405;13438068*
> off topic, is my avatar showing up... cause i dont see it when i look at my own posts...


no

and it looks like mine has gone too...

edit: but now it's back


----------



## Demented

Darn, 2.65 lead! Just keep folding, just keep folding...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13437982*
> The second one on the list is a GPU client. Here's a link to the SMP client you need. Follow that guide I linked earlier and you should be good to go.


AHHHHHH, lol. Thank you very much sir! Now she's kickin some heavy ass. It actually feels like it's doing something now at 100% cpu usage! I like this 5 hr 28min ETA a lot better than than 2 freaking days lol.

Thanks again man +rep for your help. I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438080*
> AHHHHHH, lol. Thank you very much sir! Now she's kickin some heavy ass. It actually feels like it's doing something now at 100% cpu usage! I like this 5 hr 28min ETA a lot better than than 2 freaking days lol.
> 
> Thanks again man +rep for your help. I really appreciate it!!!


Lol, mine is a







cpu so I have a a 12hr runtime per WU.









580 knocks them out though.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438080*
> AHHHHHH, lol. Thank you very much sir! Now she's kickin some heavy ass. It actually feels like it's doing something now at 100% cpu usage! I like this 5 hr 28min ETA a lot better than than 2 freaking days lol.
> 
> Thanks again man +rep for your help. I really appreciate it!!!


Your welcome, happy I could help.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13438111*
> Lol, mine is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu so I have a a 12hr runtime per WU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580 knocks them out though.


580 is a powerhouse folder. I hope to get one to replace my 285s once I start working again in the summer.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13438111*
> Lol, mine is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu so I have a a 12hr runtime per WU.


Nothing wrong with a 12hr WU - my stock e2160 (no OC options on the board) takes around 36hrs for a single WU, more if I have a GPU in there too.

But every little counts during a CC...


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13438129*
> Nothing wrong with a 12hr WU - my stock e2160 (no OC options on the board) takes around 36hrs for a single WU, more if I have a GPU in there too.
> 
> *But every little counts during a CC..*.


Yep! I do gotta say this is interesting, being my first time. I have only seen 100% usage once before when running Linx. My temps are great, I expected them to shoot up more.


----------



## The Sandman

After wasting the last 4 hrs or more with the wrong setup I hope I did the right thing when I used OCNChimpin for my user name this time around. That was the right thing to use I hope?

Man this stuff made me feel like that very first day of learning how to OC all over again lol.


----------



## Wishmaker

We need to up our game!!! Third place is gonna catch us soon







.

80% on my other 2 bigadv







.


----------



## MediaRocker

Optimism. ^^^That post contains none.^^^


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13438203*
> Optimism. ^^^That post contains none.^^^


We don't need optimism, we need to fold more







.







 I can sit around and say we are good all day long but if we don't fold more ... i am blowing sunshine up me own trumpet


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438183*
> After wasting the last 4 hrs or more with the wrong setup I hope I did the right thing when I used OCNChimpin for my user name this time around. That was the right thing to use I hope?
> 
> Man this stuff made me feel like that very first day of learning how to OC all over again lol.


are you folding on cpu or cpu and gpu


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13438234*
> are you folding on cpu or cpu and gpu


CPU only, as my GPU is really a joke for this stuff lol. That'll be the next thing to upgrade now.

Kickin hiney at a nice 43c socket temp.


----------



## alwang17

gonna see if i can pickup a cheap nvidia gpu within the next few days, maybe tomorrow. my 5770 is working but the temps are scaring me and is really slowing my cpu down.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438243*
> CPU only, as my GPU is really a joke for this stuff lol. That'll be the next thing to upgrade now.
> 
> Kickin hiney at a nice 43c socket temp.


GT220 will still net ~2k ppd or so - if everyone on OCN upped their ppd by 2k we'd probably be winning by now.

I've actually been trying to get a single slot low profile card to fold on for this CC but I don't have the cash for a new 430 or 520, and 220s (and even 8400GSes) go for way more than I think they're worth on eBay.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13438267*
> GT220 will still net ~2k ppd or so - *if everyone on OCN upped their ppd by 2k we'd probably be winning by now*.
> 
> I've actually been trying to get a single slot low profile card to fold on for this CC but I don't have the cash for a new 430 or 520, and 220s (and even 8400GSes) go for way more than I think they're worth on eBay.


True, true. I will slap my 285 back in after the CPU is done to add more.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13438267*
> GT220 will still net ~2k ppd or so - if everyone on OCN upped their ppd by 2k we'd probably be winning by now.
> 
> I've actually been trying to get a single slot low profile card to fold on for this CC but I don't have the cash for a new 430 or 520, and 220s (and even 8400GSes) go for way more than I think they're worth on eBay.


How much ppd will a 430 net? I was considering the gts 450 but with my current folding temps im a bit wary.


----------



## bo40

only reason i can think of that outher machines wont fold is i installed v7 in them and they both have nvidia video cards


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13438273*
> How much ppd will a 430 net? I was considering the gts 450 but with my current folding temps im a bit wary.


Well, it has 96 CUDA cores so I doubt it's going to fold well on GPU3. The GTS 450 has 192 which would fold a lot better. My guess would be 8-10k PPD for the 450 and 4-5k for the GT 430.

EDIT:

Nice update. 2,32 down now.


----------



## Demented

2.32 to 1st! Come on!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13438293*
> Well, it has 96 CUDA cores so I doubt it's going to fold well on GPU3. The GTS 450 has 192 which would fold a lot better. My guess would be 8-10k PPD for the 450 and 4-5k for the GT 430.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Nice update. 2,32 down now.


On GPU2 my 96 shader GT240s get around 4-5k ppd depending on the WU. I believe the GT430 is a little slower (crap memory bus) even though it can often be clocked a little higher (although I can get my shaders to 1800 which isn't bad at all). Not sure about GPU3 though, no fermi cards here. But if you need single slot low profile (as I do) the 430 has to be the fastest card available.


----------



## alwang17

Hm. I guess the GTS 450 would probably be the best for me right now. It should stay fairly cool?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13438267*
> GT220 will still net ~2k ppd or so - if everyone on OCN upped their ppd by 2k we'd probably be winning by now.
> 
> I've actually been trying to get a single slot low profile card to fold on for this CC but I don't have the cash for a new 430 or 520, and 220s (and even 8400GSes) go for way more than I think they're worth on eBay.


Two questions on that topic.

1st. It's a basic cheapy card (obviously stock) how would it hold up to the stress level when folding? My CPU and WC loop is all oriented for clocking like crazy so I don't worry about those temps at all. Will it run any hotter than it would normally?

2nd. After wasting 4+ hours trying to figure how to even fold for the first time (the right way) just for the CPU, I'd need some help on how to even add it to the game. I have no idea what I'm doing with folding and just jumped in here at the last minute to do whatever I can to help out. Would it require something different other than SMP? I was told SMP would be the way to go earlier last night. Any suggestions?


----------



## Forsaken_id

I just started tonight too, but I'll try to help. What client are you using? I have GPU V2.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438334*
> Two questions on that topic.
> 
> 1st. It's a basic cheapy card (obviously stock) how would it hold up to the stress level when folding? My CPU and WC loop is all oriented for clocking like crazy so I don't worry about those temps at all. Will it run any hotter than it would normally?
> 
> 2nd. After wasting 4+ hours trying to figure how to even fold for the first time (the right way) just for the CPU, I'd need some help on how to even add it to the game. I have no idea what I'm doing with folding and just jumped in here at the last minute to do whatever I can to help out. Would it require something different other than SMP? I was told SMP would be the way to go earlier last night. Any suggestions?


Download This. That's a link to the GPU2 Console Client. Configure it the same way you did the SMP client only this time there's no need to use a shortcut. The only thing you need to change is make sure the machineID is different from your SMP client (since your SMP client was probably 1, I would go with 2 for your GPU client).


----------



## Eggy88

hmm, we have a law in Norway saying that you are allowed to test out a new item and then return it if your not happy.

Maybe i should go out and by a couple of SR-2 boards along with 4 X5680's, fold on them for 6 days, and say that they did not live up to my expectations?

Keep on folding guys, have been pumping out close to 100k here now 24/7 since we started.


----------



## Velathawen

Going to pick up a second 460 in a few days, hopefully I'll make it in time.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13438344*
> I just started tonight too, but I'll try to help. What client are you using? I have GPU V2.


Windows SMP (v6.30+) for now as it's really flying lol.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13438369*
> hmm, we have a law in Norway saying that you are allowed to test out a new item and then return it if your not happy.
> 
> Maybe i should go out and by a couple of SR-2 boards along with 4 X5680's, fold on them for 6 days, and say that they did not live up to my expectations?
> 
> Keep on folding guys, have been pumping out close to 100k here now 24/7 since we started.


THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!







:wheee:


----------



## nil405

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13438369*
> hmm, we have a law in Norway saying that you are allowed to test out a new item and then return it if your not happy.
> 
> Maybe i should go out and by a couple of SR-2 boards along with 4 X5680's, fold on them for 6 days, and say that they did not live up to my expectations?
> 
> Keep on folding guys, have been pumping out close to 100k here now 24/7 since we started.


you are kidding right... if not im moving to Norway... ill build a new system every 6 days.... and fold it till it smokes

edit: ugh, why is my avatar not showing up...


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438372*
> Windows SMP (v6.30+) for now as it's really flying lol.


DL the GPU V2 and try what Klue posted above. I had it easy as all mine was setup and using the GPUV2 one.


----------



## Klue22

I tend to not like the trackers. I'm a purest and prefer the raw client.








Old habits die hard I guess.


----------



## [March]

Seriously
There aren't any v2, v3 client right now.
There're just v6, v7.
And there're GPU2, GPU3, SMP2 but not v2, v3.
This made some new folders confused.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438334*
> 1st. It's a basic cheapy card (obviously stock) how would it hold up to the stress level when folding? My CPU and WC loop is all oriented for clocking like crazy so I don't worry about those temps at all. Will it run any hotter than it would normally?


The card will run slightly hotter (or the fan will ramp up and it will run at the same temp, but with more noise). But providing it doesn't go above 85C or so it won't be a problem for the GPU - at stock clocks unless you have really bad ventilation you shouldn't see temps above 50C though. GT220s only use about 40W or so at stock so cooling won't be an issue unless they really cheaped out on the heatsinks.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13438353*
> Download This. That's a link to the GPU2 Console Client. Configure it the same way you did the SMP client only this time there's no need to use a shortcut. The only thing you need to change is make sure the machineID is different from your SMP client (since your SMP client was probably 1, I would go with 2 for your GPU client).


NICE. So just run two separate entities if I understand you right.

This may be a REALLY dumb question but I have to ask, as I'm wanting to finally go to bed now at 6:03 in the AM lol, will this all run itself as in download another project by itself after this first one finishes while I catch a few ZZZ's?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438372*
> Windows SMP (v6.30+) for now as it's really flying lol.


i dont no how i managed it but i got older version of fah and v7 both loaded in this machine and both are folding at same time


----------



## Sircles

My GPU was churning about 17k ppd according to the app thingy. but my cpu SMP (i think thats what it is?!) was doing jack all. what do?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13438422*
> NICE. So just run two separate entities if I understand you right.
> 
> This may be a REALLY dumb question but I have to ask, as I'm wanting to finally go to bed now at 6:03 in the AM lol, will this all run itself as in download another project by itself after this first one finishes while I catch a few ZZZ's?


Yep, one for the CPU (SMP Client) and one for the GPU (GPU2 Client). And unless you specify -oneunit (in either the shortcut or additional parameters during setup), or told it to ask before sending results (in setup) it should download another as soon as the current unit finishes.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13438369*
> hmm, we have a law in Norway saying that you are allowed to test out a new item and then return it if your not happy.
> 
> Maybe i should go out and by a couple of SR-2 boards along with 4 X5680's, fold on them for 6 days, and say that they did not live up to my expectations?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nil405;13438385*
> you are kidding right... if not im moving to Norway... ill build a new system every 6 days.... and fold it till it smokes
> 
> edit: ugh, why is my avatar not showing up...


Nope not kidding.

"Return policy" is anything other than warranty or exchange rights. It gives you the opportunity to get out of a purchase without having to justify to the seller why you want to go from the purchase agreement. You can leisurely examine the goods to make up your opinion if you want to keep it.

If you wish to return the item, it must be nearly the same condition and quantity as you received it.

"Undo the Right" applies for 14 days starting the day you recived the item.

The seller is required and add information about the "Right to cancel. If he fails to do that the cancellation period is extended to 3 months.

On the other hand doing what you are talking about would count as fraud and will shortly be picked up, unless you every time order from different shops (That would also be a problem, we only have 4 Major hardware shops, and you probably could find another 6 smaller ones)


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13438417*
> Seriously
> There aren't any v2, v3 client right now.
> There're just v6, v7.
> And there're GPU2, GPU3, SMP2 but not v2, v3.
> This made some new folders confused.


That's me I guess.







I was just looking at the thing I'm using from the OP.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13438419*
> The card will run slightly hotter (or the fan will ramp up and it will run at the same temp, but with more noise). But providing it doesn't go above 85C or so it won't be a problem for the GPU - at stock clocks unless you have really bad ventilation you shouldn't see temps above 50C though. GT220s only use about 40W or so at stock so cooling won't be an issue unless they really cheaped out on the heatsinks.


Good to know! Thanks for your input. This case of mine has some awesome air flow with one right beside the card blowing right on it plus an internal hitting the top half of the card NB/SB/Mosfet HS's area's too.

I'll set that up after I get some sleep, it's been a long frustrating night (but much better now) with everyone's help on this thread! Keep up the GREAT work people. Time for "The Sandman" to get a little sand in his eyes.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13438446*
> My GPU was churning about 17k ppd according to the app thingy. but my cpu SMP (i think thats what it is?!) was doing jack all. what do?


YOU HAVE AN SR2?!?!?!
We must get you folding!

Forget the tracker app thing, I never liked it.








First download This. Then setup the client according to this. Make sure to do bigadv. If you're not going to be using this comp for anything while folding I would suggest using the standard -smp flag. However if you plan on using it for anything more intensive than web browsing then I would run the '-smp 23' flag (without quotes). That will specify the client to use 23 cores.

EDIT: If you're folding on your 580s (you are folding on both right?) then do -smp 23.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13438469*
> YOU HAVE AN SR2?!?!?!
> We must get you folding!
> 
> Forget the tracker app thing, I never liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First download This. Then setup the client according to this. Make sure to do bigadv. If you're not going to be using this comp for anything while folding I would suggest using the standard -smp flag. However if you plan on using it for anything more intensive than web browsing then I would run the '-smp 23' flag (without quotes). That will specify the client to use 23 cores.


THANK YOUUU! finally someone telling me what to exactly doooo. im a nooobbb at folding. + rep bro

edit: im actually out right now. but when i get back and sort this, i will come to you if i have any questions!! sorry


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13438474*
> THANK YOUUU! finally someone telling me what to exactly doooo. im a nooobbb at folding. + rep bro


use those to fold for OCNChimpin now !


----------



## Sircles

once ive done that. how do i make them fold for OCN?


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13438499*
> once ive done that. how do i make them fold for OCN?


Change the name to "OCNChimpin", the team number to "37726" and the passkey to "fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2"


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13438499*
> once ive done that. how do i make them fold for OCN?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13438508*
> Change the name to "OCNChimpin", the team number to "37726" and the passkey to "fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2"


Yep, during setup it should ask for those pieces of information. It'll also ask for a team number. Fill in 37726 for that.

If anyone has any questions about folding post them here. We were all in your shoes once so there's no shame.








Also feel free to PM me and I'll respond to the best of my ability.


----------



## Sircles

forgive me for being stupid.... but does that mean i sort of fold anonymously? sort of. not that it matters. basically everyone uses the same user name so they contribute to the same account??


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13433528*
> Run your GPU Client on the 5850? I'm not sure if you can do it on your other card but are you at least running a client on the your 5850?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It won't accept x16 WUs for whatever reason, and it adds 15 minutes to the TPF of my bigadv.

I get more points not using it.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13438530*
> forgive me for being stupid.... but does that mean i sort of fold anonymously? sort of. not that it matters. basically everyone uses the same user name so they contribute to the same account??


Yes, but just for now (5th-15th of May)
After that you can choose your name and you can still use team number "37726"









EDIT: I didn't see your name on the CC 2011 sing up list yet =P


----------



## Demented

Ha! 2.14 lead now! Let's pick it up!!


----------



## Intangible

Wow! We closed the gap hard. It was like 9 points yesterday.

LETS KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just started my clients this morning


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13438542*
> Yes, but just for now (5th-15th of May)
> After that you can choose your name and you can still use team number "37726"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I didn't see your name on the CC 2011 sing up list yet =P


ahh, its not a prob i was just wondering







no not yet. will sort it proper tonight







get everything sorted etc. hopfully i can contribute quite a bit


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13438578*
> ahh, its not a prob i was just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no not yet. will sort it proper tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get everything sorted etc. hopfully i can contribute quite a bit


I hope that you can get everything sorted ASAP =P


----------



## suitaroh

Hello,

I'm trying to fold on my sig rig and have run into a problem: my gtx 468 just stopped gaining percentage points for progress. I used the FAH GPU Tracker V2 from the quick start guide that was provided. I posted in this thread but it got buried quick. All three parts (CPU, 460, 250) were working fine till earlier tonight when the 460 stopped. I ended up deleting the FAH folder and re downloading and installing it. Now I have the CPU and 250 folding, at all of 1% progress so it's not showing ppd. The 460 was detected by the program but when I started the clients all it shows is project none points section is blank and %Complete is 0. And help would be greatly appreciated







Earlier after the 460 had stopped progressing it still was read by gpuz as being stressed 99% if that helps, now it's just being used regular screen display amount.


----------



## Intangible

Anyone have a link to the post with the rule change ? Or tell me what the change is ?







Thanks!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Found in the op

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;13438593*
> Anyone have a link to the post with the rule change ? Or tell me what the change is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> An update for those of you wondering what happened to the stats.
> 
> The captains had previously known of the link between HWC and NCIX (they competed as one team last year). However, it was accepted that the influence of the NCIX Folders wouldn't majorly impact the standings (as they produced a minority of the points last year).
> 
> However, after discussing a fair resolution, chriskwarren and FiXT from HWC have agrred to add a 30% increase on the number of points required per CP for HWC. We all feel this bring the competitiveness back to the CC, while not swinging the balance so far that HWC take too big a deduction.
> 
> So, as I've been saying for the past few days, we're still in this.


Quoted from the main post in this thread. xD


----------



## Intangible

Sweet thanks guys.

Here I thought we magically closed the 9 point gap!!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13438592*
> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to fold on my sig rig and have run into a problem: my gtx 468 just stopped gaining percentage points for progress. I used the FAH GPU Tracker V2 from the quick start guide that was provided. I posted in this thread but it got buried quick. All three parts (CPU, 460, 250) were working fine till earlier tonight when the 460 stopped. I ended up deleting the FAH folder and re downloading and installing it. Now I have the CPU and 250 folding, at all of 1% progress so it's not showing ppd. The 460 was detected by the program but when I started the clients all it shows is project none points section is blank and %Complete is 0. And help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier after the 460 had stopped progressing it still was read by gpuz as being stressed 99% if that helps, now it's just being used regular screen display amount.


screenshot pls


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13438572*
> Just started my clients this morning


Nice to know you are folding too mate


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13438592*
> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to fold on my sig rig and have run into a problem: my gtx 468 just stopped gaining percentage points for progress. I used the FAH GPU Tracker V2 from the quick start guide that was provided. I posted in this thread but it got buried quick. All three parts (CPU, 460, 250) were working fine till earlier tonight when the 460 stopped. I ended up deleting the FAH folder and re downloading and installing it. Now I have the CPU and 250 folding, at all of 1% progress so it's not showing ppd. The 460 was detected by the program but when I started the clients all it shows is project none points section is blank and %Complete is 0. And help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier after the 460 had stopped progressing it still was read by gpuz as being stressed 99% if that helps, now it's just being used regular screen display amount.


Remove everything Folding related and download GPU Tracker again. Then start all clients again. It seems everything just ended up being messy (happened to me alot in the past







).


----------



## suitaroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13438617*
> screenshot pls


Here what it looks like now


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13438636*
> Here what it looks like now


Can you post the log file (LOG.txt) ?
It's in the same folder as the "FAH GPU Tracker V2.exe"
like this:


PHP:


Code:

[CODE]LOG HERE (paste here)[/CODE]


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13438220*
> We don't need optimism, we need to fold more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can sit around and say we are good all day long but if we don't fold more ... i am blowing sunshine up me own trumpet


As long as we concentrate on Folding and less on 3rd place catching us we should take 1st and who gives a rats furry behind about 3rd. Let Beavers gone Bananas worry bout them.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

For those of you having problems, I have pre-packaged several clients. These are the raw console clients (they don't have pretty GUIs like the trackers do). Please read the descriptions and download the file you need. Unzip the file and run the executable and you will automatically be folding. If you want to fold on multiple GPUs or are folding on anything larger than an intel hex (ie SR2) then post in this thread or PM me. Otherwise download the clients you need and get started!








*
#1 Client for running on a single core CPU:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Folding%20Clients/Unicore%20Client.zip
*
#2 Client for running SMP (Multi-Core CPU):*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Folding%20Clients/SMP%20Client%20For%20multi-core%20CPUs%20%28AMD%20and%20Intel%29.zip
(if you have an i7 and can fold for more than 18 hrs a day please download one of the following bigadv clients)

*#3 Dedicated Bigadv client (download if you're only doing CPU folding on an i7):*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Folding%20Clients/Dedicated%20Bigadv%20Client.zip

*#4 Bigadv Client for people folding on both a GPU and their i7 Quads:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Folding%20Clients/Bigadv%20with%20GPUs%20for%20i7%20Quads%20with%20HT.zip

*#5 Bigadv Client for people folding on both a GPU and their i7 Hexes:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Folding%20Clients/Bigadv%20with%20GPUs%20for%20intel%20Hex%20Cores%20with%20HT.zip

*#6 Fermi Client:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Folding%20Clients/Nvidia%20Fermi%20Client.zip
*
#7 GTX200 Series and below client:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Folding%20Clients/Nvidia%20GTX%20200%20%28and%20below%29%20Client.zip


----------



## suitaroh

This is the log file. ^ I'd like to fold on the two gpu's and my cpu







Provided there's not something wrong with the 460

View attachment 209657


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13438675*
> This is the log file. ^ I'd like to fold on the two gpu's and my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provided there's not something wrong with the 460
> 
> View attachment 209657


1) Your GTS 250 is unstable
2) You should try reinstalling the FAH GPU Tracker V2 to fix the GTX 460's issue if you want but I recommend that you should follow this guide for your CPU and this guide for both of your GPUs (GPU2 for your GTS 250 and GPU3 for GTX 460).


----------



## suitaroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13438704*
> 1) Your GTS 250 is unstable
> 2) You should try reinstalling the FAH GPU Tracker V2 to fix the GTX 460's issue if you want but I recommend that you should follow this guide for your CPU and this guide for both of your GPUs (GPU2 for your GTS 250 and GPU3 for GTX 460).


Opps, oc'd the gts 250 and thought it was reset to stock already, is now. I'll follow those after I get some zzz's







Should I use the one's Klue22 posted above? Thanks for the help


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13438747*
> Opps, oc'd the gts 250 and thought it was reset to stock already, is now. I'll follow those after I get some zzz's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I use the one's Klue22 posted above? Thanks for the help


You can use GPU2, GPU3 and SMP but I recommend that you should change from -smp to -smp 3


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13438747*
> Opps, oc'd the gts 250 and thought it was reset to stock already, is now. I'll follow those after I get some zzz's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I use the one's Klue22 posted above? Thanks for the help


You can use the one for your CPU if you like. For the GPUs though its probably best to use the tracker. The explanation on how to configure them manually is somewhat long.


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13435552*
> Anyone have a GPU calculator for v7? Would be nice to know what my PPD output is for my GPU. I'm only seeing credits of 552, but I'm pretty sure that is not my PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Wanna ask this very same question








edit: oh ya, the last guide I checked requires me to take the average time to complete 1%. Got that, but I am unsure where to look for the required "credit value"

Also, I _think_ I am already on my 3rd cycle. Can someone help me check if I'm doing everything correctly? If so, how do I paste my log from v7 here? ^^;
Thanks in advance


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13438870*
> Wanna ask this very same question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I _think_ I am already on my 3rd cycle. Can someone help me check if I'm doing everything correctly? If so, how do I paste my log from v7 here? ^^;
> Thanks in advance


There's a little drop down menu in the top right corner - switch it from Novice to Expert. Then a tab titled "Log" will show up!

edit: Also, if you didn't read the v7 guide when you set up for your ATI cards, it might be that you aren't getting the new core 16 WU things.


----------



## zodac

*GPU PPD Formula:*

(86400/(TPF (in seconds)*100))*WU Credit


----------



## falconkaji

I could run a Linux live disc thing from a USB flash drive if I'm just going to be folding bigadv on an i7 rig, right? I ask because I'm ordering the final parts, and don't want to order an optical drive or hard drive if I don't have to..


----------



## Wishmaker

When I left we were closer







. Who turned off their computer







. Make a step forward


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13438924*
> I could run a Linux live disc thing from a USB flash drive if I'm just going to be folding bigadv on an i7 rig, right? I ask because I'm ordering the final parts, and don't want to order an optical drive or hard drive if I don't have to..


Yes, Stanford has a linux client for download. Although I've never used it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13438905*
> *GPU PPD Formula:*
> 
> (86400/(TPF (in seconds)*100))*WU Credit


Thanks for that! Now if the v7 client would just stop saying unknown for my credit on my GPU.


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13438893*
> There's a little drop down menu in the top right corner - switch it from Novice to Expert. Then a tab titled "Log" will show up!
> 
> edit: Also, if you didn't read the v7 guide when you set up for your ATI cards, it might be that you aren't getting the new core 16 WU things.


Ah thanks







Pardon me but how do I go about copying it here? ^^;

I read the 16 WU section states that it might be buggy. Is it worth a try?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13438905*
> *GPU PPD Formula:*
> 
> (86400/(TPF (in seconds)*100))*WU Credit


Thanks







Where can I get the "WU Credit" value from? Thanks again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13438936*
> Thanks for that! Now if the v7 client would just stop saying unknown for my credit on my GPU.


ditto


----------



## Lampen

Moar folders needed stat!


----------



## zodac

Core11 WUs are worth 511pts; Core16 are worth 1,835pts.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13438938*
> Ah thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me but how do I go about copying it here? ^^;
> 
> I read the 16 WU section states that it might be buggy. Is it worth a try?


I've been using core 16 on my ATI card since it came out - no problems yet, and I get about 2x the points I was getting before. As for copying the log, I think you can just go into that tab, select the part you want, Ctr+C, and post it here in quote tags.

Also, a new i7 rig should be up and running for us by Wednesday afternoon.

But my wallet hurts...


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13438928*
> When I left we were closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Who turned off their computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Make a step forward


Read the OP


----------



## just_nuke_em

Anyone have any hard data on how much power 580s take while folding? I'm thinking of increasing my clocks, but a little worried about power draw.


----------



## Lampen

5/5 - 732 Clients
5/6 - 1312 Clients
5/7 - 1548 Clients
5/8 - 1850 Clients
5/9 - 1973 Clients

Come on OCN get some more clients in here so we can take down HWC!


----------



## JohnDProb

next bigadv finished here in 3hours!


----------



## SKl

Im only folding on 1 core of 1 295
how to get all 4 folding?

Ive also got a spare 295 in my c2d server


----------



## Demented

Well according to that calculation thing, my 9800GT is pulling like 4K ppd. Sound about right?


----------



## Gnomepatrol




----------



## Sircles

if i can get it to work on this rig. i have 3 other random comps lying around that may work.


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13438948*
> Core11 WUs are worth 511pts; Core16 are worth 1,835pts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13438949*
> I've been using core 16 on my ATI card since it came out - no problems yet, and I get about 2x the points I was getting before.










should've done it since this morning. I'm right on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13438949*
> As for copying the log, I think you can just go into that tab, select the part you want, Ctr+C, and post it here in quote tags.
> 
> Also, a new i7 rig should be up and running for us by Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> But my wallet hurts...


lol grats in the purchase though









Hope I'm doing this right. If I am, could someone kindly help me check if everything is running as its meant to be?

Code:



Code:


05:46:46:Unit 01:Completed 94%
05:47:17:Unit 03:Completed 97%
05:49:07:Unit 01:Completed 95%
05:49:36:Unit 03:Completed 98%
05:51:26:Unit 01:Completed 96%
05:51:56:Unit 03:Completed 99%
05:51:57:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:52:00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
05:52:00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.102
05:52:00:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:1:"Hemlock [ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series]" from 171.64.65.102
05:52:00:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
05:52:05:Slot 01: Downloading 94.93KiB
05:52:11:Slot 01: 58.99%
05:52:17:Slot 01: 84.27%
05:52:19:Slot 01: Download complete
05:52:19:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD project:5738 run:4 clone:572 gen:363 core:0x11 unit:0x38e0468a4dc78103016b023c0004166a
05:53:46:Unit 01:Completed 97%
05:54:15:Unit 03:Completed 100%
05:54:16:Unit 03:Successful run
05:54:16:Unit 03:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
05:54:26:Unit 03:Reserved 218880 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
05:54:26:Unit 03:Allocated 218880 bytes for xtc file
05:54:26:Unit 03:- Reading up to 218880 from "03/wudata_01.xtc": Read 218880
05:54:26:Unit 03:Read 218880 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786211584
05:54:26:Unit 03:xtc file hash check passed.
05:54:26:Unit 03:Reserved 33528 33528 786211584 bytes for arc file=<03/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
05:54:26:Unit 03:Allocated 33528 bytes for arc file
05:54:26:Unit 03:- Reading up to 33528 from "03/wudata_01.trr": Read 33528
05:54:26:Unit 03:Read 33528 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786178056
05:54:26:Unit 03:trr file hash check passed.
05:54:26:Unit 03:Allocated 560 bytes for edr file
05:54:26:Unit 03:Read bedfile
05:54:26:Unit 03:edr file hash check passed.
05:54:26:Unit 03:Allocated 19187 bytes for logfile
05:54:26:Unit 03:Read logfile
05:54:26:Unit 03:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
05:54:26:Unit 03:GuardedRun: done
05:54:26:Unit 03:Run: GuardedRun completed.
05:54:28:Unit 03:- Writing 272667 bytes of core data to disk...
05:54:28:Unit 03:Done: 272155 -> 259891 (compressed to 95.4 percent)
05:54:28:Unit 03:  ... Done.
05:54:28:Unit 03:- Shutting down core 
05:54:28:Unit 03:
05:54:28:Unit 03:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
05:54:29:FahCore, running Unit 03, returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100)
05:54:29:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND project:5733 run:4 clone:622 gen:378 core:0x11 unit:0x41b71efb4dc6d24d017a026e00041665
05:54:29:Unit 03: Uploading 254.30KiB
05:54:29:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
05:54:29:Starting Unit 00
05:54:29:Running core: C:/Users/kiyuki/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_11.fah/FahCore_11.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -lifeline 4328 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1
05:54:29:Started core on PID 7816
05:54:29:FahCore 0x11 started
05:54:30:Unit 00:
05:54:30:Unit 00:*------------------------------*
05:54:30:Unit 00:[email protected] GPU Core - Beta
05:54:30:Unit 00:Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
05:54:30:Unit 00:
05:54:30:Unit 00:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
05:54:30:Unit 00:Build host: amoeba
05:54:30:Unit 00:Board Type: AMD
05:54:30:Unit 00:Core      : 
05:54:30:Unit 00:Preparing to commence simulation
05:54:30:Unit 00:- Looking at optimizations...
05:54:30:Unit 00:- Created dyn
05:54:30:Unit 00:- Files status OK
05:54:30:Unit 00:- Expanded 96700 -> 489152 (decompressed 505.8 percent)
05:54:30:Unit 00:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=96700 data_size=489152, decompressed_data_size=489152 diff=0
05:54:30:Unit 00:- Digital signature verified
05:54:30:Unit 00:
05:54:30:Unit 00:Project: 5738 (Run 4, Clone 572, Gen 363)
05:54:30:Unit 00:
05:54:30:Unit 00:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:54:30:Unit 00:Entering M.D.
05:54:36:Unit 00:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1566145287 3450427394 3501967545 1987743958 3648005146
05:54:36:Unit 00:Working on Protein
05:54:36:Unit 00:Client config unavailable.
05:54:36:Unit 00:Starting GUI Server
05:55:00:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
05:55:00:Trying to send results to collection server
05:55:00:Unit 03: Uploading 254.30KiB
05:55:00:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
05:55:05:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
05:55:05:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
05:55:09:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
05:55:09:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND project:5733 run:4 clone:622 gen:378 core:0x11 unit:0x41b71efb4dc6d24d017a026e00041665
05:55:09:Unit 03: Uploading 254.30KiB
05:55:09:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
05:55:35:Unit 03: Upload complete
05:55:35:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:55:35:Cleaning up Unit 03
05:56:06:Unit 01:Completed 98%
05:56:58:Unit 00:Completed 1%
05:58:25:Unit 01:Completed 99%
05:58:26:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:58:28:News: Welcome to [email protected]
05:58:28:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.102
05:58:28:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:"Hemlock [ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series]" from 171.64.65.102
05:58:28:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
05:58:34:Slot 00: Downloading 94.91KiB
05:58:40:Slot 00: 84.29%
05:58:40:Slot 00: Download complete
05:58:40:Received Unit: id:02 state:DOWNLOAD project:5736 run:2 clone:610 gen:350 core:0x11 unit:0x110b24844dc78287015e026200021668
05:59:18:Unit 00:Completed 2%
06:00:57:Unit 01:Completed 100%
06:00:57:Unit 01:Successful run
06:00:57:Unit 01:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
06:01:07:Unit 01:Reserved 218968 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
06:01:07:Unit 01:Allocated 218968 bytes for xtc file
06:01:07:Unit 01:- Reading up to 218968 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 218968
06:01:07:Unit 01:Read 218968 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786211496
06:01:07:Unit 01:xtc file hash check passed.
06:01:07:Unit 01:Reserved 33528 33528 786211496 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
06:01:07:Unit 01:Allocated 33528 bytes for arc file
06:01:07:Unit 01:- Reading up to 33528 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 33528
06:01:07:Unit 01:Read 33528 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786177968
06:01:07:Unit 01:trr file hash check passed.
06:01:07:Unit 01:Allocated 560 bytes for edr file
06:01:07:Unit 01:Read bedfile
06:01:07:Unit 01:edr file hash check passed.
06:01:07:Unit 01:Allocated 18624 bytes for logfile
06:01:07:Unit 01:Read logfile
06:01:07:Unit 01:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
06:01:07:Unit 01:GuardedRun: done
06:01:07:Unit 01:Run: GuardedRun completed.
06:01:08:Unit 01:- Writing 272192 bytes of core data to disk...
06:01:08:Unit 01:Done: 271680 -> 259952 (compressed to 95.6 percent)
06:01:08:Unit 01:  ... Done.
06:01:08:Unit 01:- Shutting down core 
06:01:08:Unit 01:
06:01:08:Unit 01:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
06:01:08:FahCore, running Unit 01, returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100)
06:01:08:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:5732 run:4 clone:567 gen:382 core:0x11 unit:0x2eb141f24dc6d24d017e023700041664
06:01:08:Unit 01: Uploading 254.36KiB
06:01:08:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
06:01:08:Starting Unit 02
06:01:08:Running core: C:/Users/kiyuki/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_11.fah/FahCore_11.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -lifeline 4328 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
06:01:08:Started core on PID 7328
06:01:08:FahCore 0x11 started
06:01:09:Unit 02:
06:01:09:Unit 02:*------------------------------*
06:01:09:Unit 02:[email protected] GPU Core - Beta
06:01:09:Unit 02:Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
06:01:09:Unit 02:
06:01:09:Unit 02:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
06:01:09:Unit 02:Build host: amoeba
06:01:09:Unit 02:Board Type: AMD
06:01:09:Unit 02:Core      : 
06:01:09:Unit 02:Preparing to commence simulation
06:01:09:Unit 02:- Looking at optimizations...
06:01:09:Unit 02:- Created dyn
06:01:09:Unit 02:- Files status OK
06:01:09:Unit 02:- Expanded 96675 -> 489152 (decompressed 505.9 percent)
06:01:09:Unit 02:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=96675 data_size=489152, decompressed_data_size=489152 diff=0
06:01:09:Unit 02:- Digital signature verified
06:01:09:Unit 02:
06:01:09:Unit 02:Project: 5736 (Run 2, Clone 610, Gen 350)
06:01:09:Unit 02:
06:01:09:Unit 02:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:01:09:Unit 02:Entering M.D.
06:01:15:Unit 02:Tpr hash 02/wudata_01.tpr:  126390510 3004945496 186323942 122947751 3367927958
06:01:15:Unit 02:Working on Protein
06:01:15:Unit 02:Client config unavailable.
06:01:15:Unit 02:Starting GUI Server
06:01:38:Unit 00:Completed 3%
06:01:39:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
06:01:39:Trying to send results to collection server
06:01:39:Unit 01: Uploading 254.36KiB
06:01:39:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
06:01:44:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
06:01:44:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
06:01:49:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
06:01:49:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:5732 run:4 clone:567 gen:382 core:0x11 unit:0x2eb141f24dc6d24d017e023700041664
06:01:49:Unit 01: Uploading 254.36KiB
06:01:49:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
06:02:14:Unit 01: Upload complete
06:02:14:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:02:14:Cleaning up Unit 01
06:03:48:Unit 02:Completed 1%
06:03:58:Unit 00:Completed 4%


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13438996*
> Im only folding on 1 core of 1 295
> how to get all 4 folding?
> 
> Ive also got a spare 295 in my c2d server


Purple link in my sig. Will set up and and all GPU cores.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13438999*
> Well according to that calculation thing, my 9800GT is pulling like 4K ppd. Sound about right?


Yup, for stock.


----------



## Lampen

@cookie yep everything looks alright.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13439006*
> if i can get it to work on this rig. i have 3 other random comps lying around that may work.


Sig link! I made it purple since it's a nice colour and would cheer people up a bit.









It will set everything up for you pretty qucikly though.


----------



## Wishmaker

Has anyone encountered random disconnects with teamviewer? It just happened to me and I thought my machine crashed!!! Took a while for the program to reconnect to my machine at home. A kink in the free version?


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13439015*
> Purple link in my sig. Will set up and and all GPU cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, for stock.


Thanks


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439020*
> @cookie yep everything looks alright.


Cool! Was rather worried with all the "ERROR"s, "WARNING"s
Thanks a bunch, Lampen!


----------



## Demented

Yeah, it's stock. So between that, my q9550, and my 2500K, I'm pushing out about 30k ppd.


----------



## zodac




----------



## omega17

So did you fail?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;13438969*
> Anyone have any hard data on how much power 580s take while folding? I'm thinking of increasing my clocks, but a little worried about power draw.


No hard data so-to-speak but a 580 comes to full load in the mid 200s. A TX850 can output 100% of its rating so even if you're folding on your CPU and your GPUs you're not going to be over the limit. Cool sig quote btw.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13439062*
> So did you fail?












...maybe.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Well just enlisted my 570 and 3.4 Ghz i5 760, lets go!


----------



## c0oKi3

The 16WU guide states:
"Doing this does not stop old core 11 units from downloading and folding "
Is there any point of concern, or can I just edit it, and let it do all it things by itself?


----------



## Disturbed117

45% into my 10th WU


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13439078*
> The 16WU guide states:
> "Doing this does not stop old core 11 units from downloading and folding "
> Is there any point of concern, or can I just edit it, and let it do all it things by itself?


It just means you might get the old WU sometimes, too. I don't think I've gotten any.


----------



## zodac




----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13439084*
> It just means you might get the old WU sometimes, too. I don't think I've gotten any.


So nothing else to tweak or restart? Just let it carry on?


----------



## GDP

Still folding, I tried a bigadv but it kept freezing my machine, I dont think my OC is 100% stable. So I went back to just folding with my 2 GTX260s for the moment until I resolve my OC issue. I hate to think what kinda power this thing is sucking up lol.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13439079*
> 45% into my 10th WU


More!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP;13439093*
> Still folding, I tried a bigadv but it kept freezing my machine, I dont think my OC is 100% stable. So I went back to just folding with my 2 GTX260s for the moment until I resolve my OC issue. I hate to think what kinda power this thing is sucking up lol.


Try to give the vcore on your CPU a bump. I had to go from 1.29 to 1.33 after stress testing to get 100% folding stable. As for power it shouldn't be that much, especially if you are just going to fold during the CC.


----------



## Aeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13439073*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe.


'cause maybe you're gonna be the one that saves meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh...


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13439070*
> No hard data so-to-speak but a 580 comes to full load in the mid 200s. A TX850 can output 100% of its rating so even if you're folding on your CPU and your GPUs you're not going to be over the limit.


Well I guess it's worth a shot








Quote:


> Cool sig quote btw.


I though that thread was pretty funny.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru;13439121*
> 'cause maybe you're gonna be the one that saves meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh...


And now that's playing repeatedly on my computer...


----------



## superhead91

We didn't take as much of an overnight hit this time. We got this!


----------



## Lampen

We've almost tripled the number of folding clients online since 5/5 but we need more!


----------



## zodac




----------



## FreakaZoidDK

I just joined with my sig rig .. hope it helps .. lets win this thing!









So I'm running 1x CPU and 2x GPU ..


----------



## Vengeance47

Just joined with sig rig also

Running bigadv, should be up 24/7 for the next few days


----------



## Wishmaker

7 hours for my 2 bigadv. The deadline is way way beyond this ETA so ... maybe at the third update, will add some bigadv from my machines







.

Which means that I start 2 more after these so by Thursday I will get 2 more. Will I be able to complete two more by Sunday when this closes???









This was my target for the chimp ... 8 bigadv.


----------



## Defiler

Just saw this. and just started. I know this is against the norm for me but I want to get as many in as possible...I have a GTS250 and i7 920 running at 4Ghz. What is the best setup in the config for me? Should I tick the add -advmethods?

Look at screen and help please!


----------



## zodac

Untick -advmethods and you're set.


----------



## Unit_4

Sig rig 100% folding.
Hope it helps.


----------



## zodac

I hope so too.


----------



## ACHILEE5

How do i find out if I'm doing bigadv








Plus how do I check the ETA


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13439142*
> 7 hours for my 2 bigadv. The deadline is way way beyond this ETA so ... maybe at the third update, will add some bigadv from my machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Which means that I start 2 more after these so by Thursday I will get 2 more. Will I be able to complete two more by Sunday when this closes???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my target for the chimp ... 8 bigadv.


That's a very generous donation from a single member









I just found out that my 9800GTX+ and Q9550 didn't do anything but display the Win7 log on screen all this time. At first I thought the system had crashed but then I realized everything was @ stock. Now I've seen it was that damn Windows updater







. Silent systems can be a bother sometimes though


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;13438969*
> Anyone have any hard data on how much power 580s take while folding? I'm thinking of increasing my clocks, but a little worried about power draw.


NVIDIA says one standart GTX 580 graphics card consumes 244W at most. It gets more depending on the OC you have.

Specifications of GTX 580 on NVIDIA's site


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13439194*
> How do i find out if I'm doing bigadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus how do I check the ETA


Just look at the CPU PPD. You're doing bigadv. If you weren't it would be 20k PPD.

You can also look at the time between %. If it's bigadv it will be closer to 30 mins rather than 5 mins.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13439194*
> How do i find out if I'm doing bigadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus how do I check the ETA


The following projects are bigadv:
2684
2685
2686
6900
6901
Don't think I missed any...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13439194*
> How do i find out if I'm doing bigadv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus how do I check the ETA


P6900 is a -bigadv.









And you can check ETA by clicking the "SMP" button on the left.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439207*
> Just look at the CPU PPD. You're doing bigadv. If you weren't it would be 20k PPD.
> 
> You can also look at the time between %. If it's bigadv it will be closer to 30 mins rather than 5 mins.


Thanks bud








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13439215*
> The following projects are bigadv:
> 2684
> 2685
> 2686
> 6900
> 6901
> Don't think I missed any...


sweet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13439218*
> P6900 is a -bigadv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can check ETA by clicking the "SMP" button on the left.


Sussed it, thanks


----------



## AMD SLI guru

yay! just checked my rigs and I'll be throwing down 340k today all on one update! It will be this evening CST, so maybe it will throw us a little bit closer to beating those beavers.


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439099*
> More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to give the vcore on your CPU a bump. I had to go from 1.29 to 1.33 after stress testing to get 100% folding stable. As for power it shouldn't be that much, especially if you are just going to fold during the CC.


Yeah the only thing is im pushing 68C when folding with my current voltage. Which is 1.25625. My corsair water cooler isnt super awsome but pretty good for what it is but not sure what is safe as far as temps. Ive never liked going above mid 60s.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439207*
> Just look at the CPU PPD. You're doing bigadv. If you weren't it would be 20k PPD.
> 
> You can also look at the time between %. If it's bigadv it will be closer to 30 mins rather than 5 mins.


But, I get 39k folding SMP units all this time, P7105 I think it was. This is with my 2600K @ 4,75 though.

EDIT:

You should get 50-55k PPD while folding bigadv right?

EDIT2:

NVM, he's also running GPU3


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13437405*
> Well, I'm about to go leave to fail an exam. 1.76 looks better than 2.08 to me, so I'm gonna go with HWC for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z out.


How did the exam go?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP;13439240*
> Yeah the only thing is im pushing 68C when folding with my current voltage. Which is 1.25625. My corsair water cooler isnt super awsome but pretty good for what it is but not sure what is safe as far as temps. Ive never liked going above mid 60s.


68 is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13439245*
> How did the exam go?


Dunno; think I passed, though might have messed something up horribly.









4 down, 4 to go.


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13439256*
> 68 is nothing to be worried about.


Ok what do you think is a safe limit for a decently long chip life? 72-75ish? When I get home I will bump up my voltage to say 1.26 and try bigadv again.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13439260*
> Dunno; think I passed, though might have messed something up horribly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 down, 4 to go.


Break a leg on the others







.. I'm crossing my fingers for you

I have 4 exams to go to this summer so I know how it is


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13439244*
> But, I get 39k folding SMP units all this time, P7105 I think it was. This is with my 2600K @ 4,75 though.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> You should get 50-55k PPD while folding bigadv right?
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> NVM, he's also running GPU3


Plus, I'm running at 4.3GHz


----------



## SKl

how much ppd does a single 295 get?

i cant fold on my i7 at the moment







my cooler broke and im running on the stock cooler not sure what the temps would get like after a while lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP;13439272*
> Ok what do you think is a safe limit for a decently long chip life? 72-75ish? When I get home I will bump up my voltage to say 1.26 and try bigadv again.


I think as long as it's not above the max recommended temp (shoud take a quick Google search to find out what that is), you won't see any degredadtion.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13439280*
> how much ppd does a single 295 get?
> 
> i cant fold on my i7 at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cooler broke and im running on the stock cooler not sure what the temps would get like after a while lol.


With both cores running? ~18k.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13439280*
> how much ppd does a single 295 get?
> 
> i cant fold on my i7 at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cooler broke and im running on the stock cooler not sure what the temps would get like after a while lol.


About 17k per card as a quick guess (8,5k per GPU).


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP;13439272*
> Ok what do you think is a safe limit for a decently long chip life? 72-75ish? When I get home I will bump up my voltage to say 1.26 and try bigadv again.


80-85C is usually the limit people will try to adhere to. There are tons of i7 CPU's around that been at those temps since they came out and still doing just fine. I keep mine between that same temperature range on a H50 and I have had zero problems.

However you never know how long a chip will last one way or the other. So just pick a temp you're comfortable and go for it.


----------



## just_nuke_em

OCed to 900, my 580 are getting 19k now







. 3 deg increase in temps. I love water cooling.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13439260*
> Dunno; think I passed, though might have messed something up horribly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 down, 4 to go.


Well, GL for the others. Im sure you'll do fine.

Ive upped my GPU to 1020/2020... appears stable, cross fingers. Its getting 15k+ now


----------



## Lampen

Just passed the 2000 client mark but its not enough! I wanna see 2500 by the end of the day!


----------



## Defiler

Holy crap! This is my first year with an nVidia card for folding...This little crap GTS250 is haulin'! Already at 25% and it's only been folding maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## chriskaz

Desktop crashed overnight


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13439330*
> Holy crap! This is my first year with an nVidia card for folding...This little crap GTS250 is haulin'! Already at 25% and it's only been folding maybe 15 minutes.


Those GPU2 clients do move quickly. How's that i7 920 doing?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13439336*
> Desktop crashed overnight


Any idea on what it crashed on/error code?


----------



## mrinnocent

should I only be folding either cpu or hd5770 alone?.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439349*
> Any idea on what it crashed on/error code?


Memory issue, bumped the timing back and hoping that solves it


----------



## Blostorm

If we want #1, we really need to recruit more folders...

Or DDOS them









I BE JOKIN'


----------



## Hy3RiD

Does everything look okay, or did I do something wrong?









Just my 8800


----------



## Wishmaker

The CC is a good place to check how stable your overclock is. Shame some have issues but I hope they get them sorted. One of the reasons I pulled back on my clocks is to avoid crashing. goodluck to those with BSODS. Fix em, we need you!


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13439387*
> The CC is a good place to check how stable your overclock is. Shame some have issues but I hope they get them sorted. One of the reasons I pulled back on my clocks is to avoid crashing. goodluck to those with BSODS. Fix em, we need you!


We can't lose a 90% bigadv because of crashes, we really need more folders right now. Otherwise, we're probably ending second or third, CPU are pretty good right now and might get us @ the end.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2,13 to go!

Man, we updated like a boss this time. 830k in an hour


----------



## manooti

When is the dead line for this because i'd like to join. I will use 3-4 computers. Maybe 5.

sig rig: in sig
[email protected] 3.4ghz
PD 2.8
Laptop 2.4ghz i5

and my gf's comp that i built, [email protected] 3.5ghz

Edit- NVM just saw the deadline in first post lol


----------



## Blostorm

May 15th is the end, FOLD FOLD FOLD!


----------



## Lampen

@Hy3RiD yeah everything looks good, just make sure you get that SMP running too! Only 2.13 to go!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manooti;13439418*
> When is the dead line for this because i'd like to join. I will use 3-4 computers. Maybe 5.
> 
> sig rig: in sig
> [email protected] 3.4ghz
> PD 2.8
> Laptop 2.4ghz i5
> 
> and my gf's comp that i built, [email protected] 3.5ghz


15th of May. Add them nao!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;13439407*
> We can't lose a 90% bigadv because of crashes, we really need more folders right now. Otherwise, we're probably ending second or third, CPU are pretty good right now and might get us @ the end.


I am tempted to overclock on the fly via Turbo V. Maybe increase the voltage and the BCLK but I am already at the limit of my memory x8 multi. No way to change that multi to X6 withot rebooting


----------



## [March]

I just dropped a -bigadv WU 69731pts


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13439435*
> I just dropped a -bigadv WU 69731pts


Awesome! Start the next one!!!!


----------



## GuyNamedJosh

Completely new to the folding game and basically posting in the community in general, but figured this would be as good a time as any to support a great cause and help out countless people.
Just started some GPU folding while I watch the Back to the Future trilogy (Yes, I am a dork).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13439435*
> I just dropped a -bigadv WU 69731pts


For the past update or just now?

Either way, well done


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13439443*
> Awesome! Start the next one!!!!


Started the next one in Linux but I got smp WU


----------



## Wishmaker

51 hours of folding for 87 % on bigadv. That is ... a long time!!!!







.


----------



## Blostorm

Nice nice, couple bigadv for the next update! Let's go back under 2 points!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13439447*
> For the past update or just now?
> 
> Either way, well done


@ 1:27:38 UTC
It's next update


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13439466*
> @ 1:27:38 UTC
> It's next update


By then I will start 2 new ones







. I am shocked that my rigs are still crunching and not on fire. They are doing bigadv since last wednesday!!


----------



## Forsaken_id

^^LOL. Nice work!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439339*
> Those GPU2 clients do move quickly. How's that i7 920 doing?


Starting to kick in now. At 6% with an ETA of 9hr 12min for 500000 steps.

Temp got up to 85 so off comes the side of the case and now we are down to 78.







37% on the GPU with an ETA of 1h 39min.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13439466*
> @ 1:27:38 UTC
> It's next update


You're the man







! I smell an overtake in the nearby future


----------



## Hy3RiD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439425*
> @Hy3RiD yeah everything looks good, just make sure you get that SMP running too! Only 2.13 to go!


Thanks








My CPU get's too hot on this H50, so I do it in the evening need to get a new CPU cooler, then I'm on it


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13439481*
> By then I will start 2 new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am shocked that my rigs are still crunching and not on fire. They are doing bigadv since last wednesday!!


Very nice work INDEED!


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439304*
> 80-85C is usually the limit people will try to adhere to. There are tons of i7 CPU's around that been at those temps since they came out and still doing just fine. I keep mine between that same temperature range on a H50 and I have had zero problems.
> 
> However you never know how long a chip will last one way or the other. So just pick a temp you're comfortable and go for it.


Yeah I know no guarantees lol. I might go home for lunch and try

23x174=4gighz with about 1.3v or little more. My only concern is my crappy 1333mhz memory. I really need to upgrade that. Might not be able to get to 4.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13439481*
> By then I will start 2 new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am shocked that my rigs are still crunching and not on fire. They are doing bigadv since last wednesday!!


Nice


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

why arent we in first place now?


----------



## eloverton2

What happened? I had about given up hope yesterday when we were 11 pts back and I wake up this morning to find us 2 back?! Way to go team.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13439494*
> Starting to kick in now. At 6% with an ETA of 9hr 12min for 500000 steps.
> 
> Temp got up to 85 so off comes the side of the case and now we are down to 78.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37% on the GPU with an ETA of 1h 39min.


Yay!







Nothing like removing parts of the case to promote cooling. I've got all the windows open downstairs to keep everything cold.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD;13439499*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU get's too hot on this H50, so I do it in the evening need to get a new CPU cooler, then I'm on it


More upgrades!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDP;13439510*
> Yeah I know no guarantees lol. I might go home for lunch and try
> 
> 23x174=4gighz with about 1.3v or little more. My only concern is my crappy 1333mhz memory. I really need to upgrade that. Might not be able to get to 4.


Yeah dropping in some 1600 or more would probably help a lot on that OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13439520*
> why arent we in first place now?


Because you touch yourself at night(Family Guy watchers will know this reference)! Also because we need more recruits!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13439531*
> What happened? I had about given up hope yesterday when we were 11 pts back and I wake up this morning to find us 2 back?! Way to go team.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Lots have kicked it up a notch, bam! Plus last night a bunch of us started for the first time. Oh, and apparently some -bigadv drops.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13439531*
> What happened? I had about given up hope yesterday when we were 11 pts back and I wake up this morning to find us 2 back?! Way to go team.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


and they changed the points per chimp point for HWC


----------



## eloverton2

Also a change to the point system from what I can tell on the stats page....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13439531*
> What happened? I had about given up hope yesterday when we were 11 pts back and I wake up this morning to find us 2 back?! Way to go team.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


There was a large folding points:chimp points adjustment because NCIX basically merged with HWC for the competition. The captains consulted on it agreed on a 30% increase in the number of folding points required by HWC to get 1 chimp point.

So now all we need to do is keep closing the gap and we can only do that with more folding from the current participants and getting new recruits!


----------



## mike597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439549*
> Because you touch yourself at night(Family Guy watchers will know this reference)! Also because we need more recruits!


roflmao







I LOVE that show


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439603*
> There was a large folding points:chimp points adjustment because NCIX basically merged with HWC for the competition. The captains consulted on it agreed on a 30% increase in the number of folding points required by HWC to get 1 chimp point.
> 
> So now all we need to do is keep closing the gap and we can only do that with more folding from the current participants and getting new recruits!


Oh yeah, and that too!









EDIT: just dumped my 4th WU from my 580. ~2hrs per it looks like.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Just asking - but would it even matter if I fold on my old P4 3GHz rig? .. I can only fold on the CPU there I guess - it having an old 9600XT card - if it matter I will let it fold for the challenge ..


----------



## rsfkevski

Damn thread moving 100mph again.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13439654*
> Just asking - but would it even matter if I fold on my old P4 3GHz rig? .. I can only fold on the CPU there I guess - it having an old 9600XT card - if it matter I will let it fold for the challenge ..


every little helps bro


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13439654*
> Just asking - but would it even matter if I fold on my old P4 3GHz rig? .. I can only fold on the CPU there I guess - it having an old 9600XT card - if it matter I will let it fold for the challenge ..


P4's are rather inefficient but every little bit helps at this point!


----------



## Boyboyd

I've only flinged 2 bigadv WUs for the chimp so far, feels bad man









One more forecast for 9pm GMT tonight.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13439654*
> Just asking - but would it even matter if I fold on my old P4 3GHz rig? .. I can only fold on the CPU there I guess - it having an old 9600XT card - if it matter I will let it fold for the challenge ..


Yes...p4 will fold...do it man.


----------



## eloverton2

Id imagine the 9600 would actually fold better than a p4. I tried folding on a p4 and it only netted like 100 ppd.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Allright - I'll let it fold







.. Question - can I gold on the GFX too? It's kindda old, so I'm not sure you can


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13439679*
> Id imagine the 9600 would actually fold better than a p4. I tried folding on a p4 and it only netted like 100 ppd.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Its a 9600XT, which I believe is an old ATI card, thus not able to be folded on.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13439695*
> Its a 9600XT, which I believe is an old ATI card, thus not able to be folded on.


You answered my question







.: Thank you


----------



## Starbomba

When i get back from work i'll see if i can get to do SMP's on my i3, should help








Already folding on 3 GTS 450, 1 T1350 and 1 E6850.

Can you fold on a Radeon 9200? It's an old AGP card, which i can add into my old PII rig (which i doubt would be good to fold)


----------



## zodac

Minimum of 3 series AMD required.


----------



## Mike-IRL

I woke up this morning and my rig hadn't frozen up during the night








Plus my two 470s are pushing almost 31K ppd between them









Glad I put that fan on my RAM yesterday because I think I've found the cause of the crashes I've been getting for the past week or two









Thanks Megashake Chimp Challenge!


----------



## Starbomba

aw, shucks









Too bad my T2500 won't arrive till friday, else we'd have a second dual core to fold

Also, screw my ambient temps, had to get back a bit from my card's overclock since they were nearing their thermal limit (had them @ 950/1900)


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Another question champs - FAH GPU tracker - wont it run on XP? .. Can't get it running on my P4 with XP .. :/


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;13439731*
> aw, shucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my *T2500* won't arrive till friday, else we'd have a second dual core to fold


Sounds like a Terminator.


----------



## foothead

Is it normal for the ATI client to cut the SMP PPD almost in half? I was getting a bit over 6k from my 955, then when I started up my 5770, the SMP dropped to like 3.3-3.4k. How much CPU do these need, because I could probably throw together a P4 rig to put it in if it'd help?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead;13439795*
> Is it normal for the ATI client to cut the SMP PPD almost in half? I was getting a bit over 6k from my 955, then when I started up my 5770, the SMP dropped to like 3.3-3.4k. How much CPU do these need, because I could probably throw together a P4 rig to put it in if it'd help?


Yeah; anything less than high end 5/6 series GPUs aren't worth Folding on; they hurt SMP too much.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439764*
> Sounds like a Terminator.


T2500: Laptop terminator








It surely beats my old T1350 that my laptop came with.


----------



## Defiler

I also have a 5870 in my rig. but the autodetect didn't pick it up. What do i select for that to get it folding?


----------



## Boyboyd

lol. I looked it up and this is awesome


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead;13439795*
> Is it normal for the ATI client to cut the SMP PPD almost in half? I was getting a bit over 6k from my 955, then when I started up my 5770, the SMP dropped to like 3.3-3.4k. How much CPU do these need, because I could probably throw together a P4 rig to put it in if it'd help?


Yes. Its the way smp works. The ati client runs on one core which slows that core down. Since its called smp for symmetric multi processing the other cores have to slow down to compensate. You can try using the -smp 3 flag and seeing if that nets you better ppd. I know that if I run -smp 11 on my 970 while gpu folding my ppd increases about 7k over normal -smp.


----------



## Defiler

My ETA for my CPU dropped from 9hrs to 4hrs.


----------



## Lampen

last updated glitched


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13439835*
> I also have a 5870 in my rig. but the autodetect didn't pick it up. What do i select for that to get it folding?


You need v7 for ATI I believe.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13439843*
> Yes. Its the way smp works. The ati client runs on one core which slows that core down. Since its called smp for symmetric multi processing the other cores have to slow down to compensate. You can try using the -smp 3 flag and seeing if that nets you better ppd. I know that if I run -smp 11 on my 970 while gpu folding my ppd increases about 7k over normal -smp.


That's what I had to do when I ran ATI cards, dedicate one core to my card and then run SMP on the remaining cores. This is the reason why I switched to Nvidia. I'm a huge AMD/ATI fangirl but they just don't fold as well


----------



## Axon14

Well, my rig is folding all day while I'm at work. I wish I really knew how to tweak the client, I feel like 42k isn't enough.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439875*
> last updated glitched


You sure? Or did we really do 2m in 3 hours?


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13439875*
> last updated glitched


We probably overloaded the server with a massive update









EDIT: Or not...


----------



## Demented

2.29 to 1st place according to:

https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru;13439121*
> 'cause maybe you're gonna be the one that saves meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh...


Nice Oasis reference.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439911*
> You sure? Or did we really do 2m in 3 hours?


We've actually done 2 million+ in 3 hours at several points in the CC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;13439916*
> We probably overloaded the server with a massive update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or not...


Yep the update finally came through. When from 2.13 to 2.29. Just means we need more folders.


----------



## Stef42

It's 2,29 difference according to the official stats


----------



## bo40

im at 27% on my 3,rd WU since 8 pm last night still cant get my outher 2 hexacores to fold i think its because they have nvidia video cards and i installed v7 any ideas


----------



## Wishmaker

We gotta fold more


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13439935*
> 2.29 to 1st place according to:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats


Looks like EVGA have a hard time coordinating their team









Saying that, there are still members on our team who, for whatever reason, never participate in the CC.


----------



## Blostorm

2.29 ;(


----------



## Disturbed117

45m and im on my 11th wu.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13439960*
> Looks like EVGA have a hard time coordinating their team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that, there are still members on our team who, for whatever reason, never participate in the CC.


I've looked on their forums and most members think the action considering HWC and NCIX was too convenient for us. Also the Canucks think EVGA was behind this, I seriously hope this won't turn into a forum war


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13440001*
> I've looked on their forums and most members think the action considering HWC and NCIX was too convenient for us. Also the Canucks think EVGA was behind this, I seriously hope this won't turn into a forum war


I'm surprised the scaling was altered, TBH. No matter what, it seems that anything that changes in the rules of the competition will draw out ill-will.


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13439284*
> With both cores running? ~18k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13439303*
> About 17k per card as a quick guess (8,5k per GPU).


Cheers







thought about that.


----------



## chriskaz

I don't see how they can be mad and be in 1st place.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


I don't see how they can be mad and be in 1st place.


Why?

The scaling was set in stone before the competition. They could well lose the CC as a result of the captains changing the CC Points scale. If the roles were reversed, odds are OCN would be annoyed and putting out conspiracy theories.

It is how people are.


----------



## Disturbed117

anyone else notice the chimp after overclock.net is kinda down to far in firefox?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


I'm surprised the scaling was altered, TBH. No matter what, it seems that anything that changes in the rules of the competition will draw out ill-will.


Yeah but it was stated during the Captain meetings that "It is not thought that NCIX will skew HWC's ability to compete by such a degree that a recalculation of the folding points:chimp points is required. However, this is an issue which will be monitored and an adjustment could be made depending on how the combined team performs relative to the others."

Consequently when HWC surged 10+ points ahead of the others it was clear NCIX massively increased their relative PPD and an adjustment was made.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13440042*
> anyone else notice the chimp after overclock.net is kinda down to far in firefox?


Yes. I noticed this. What an out of the blue question though...lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13440042*
> anyone else notice the chimp after overclock.net is kinda down to far in firefox?


Same in chrome. It cuts about 1 or 2 pixels into the horizontal black bar.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13440059*
> Yes. I noticed this. *What an out of the blue question though...lol*


i am very sleepy


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualoon;13439905*
> That's what I had to do when I ran ATI cards, dedicate one core to my card and then run SMP on the remaining cores. This is the reason why I switched to Nvidia. I'm a huge AMD/ATI fan*girl* but they just don't fold as well











Pics or....oh whatever lol















With the recent v7 client though they fold okay though, albeit not with the prowess that nvidia does. I believe the 6990 pulls around 20kish on both cores when its nvidia counterpart (the 590) pulls about 35k. So at least for me until the ATI client gets a little more optimized its nvidia folding all the way.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13440039*
> Why?
> 
> The scaling was set in stone before the competition. They could well lose the CC as a result of the captains changing the CC Points scale. If the roles were reversed, odds are OCN would be annoyed and putting out conspiracy theories.
> 
> It is how people are.


I know OCN would be getting more folder








Your right though, people will complain about anything. I really wouldn't mind if EVGA had their points adjusted to be more competitive, it would just add more to the cause.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13440059*
> Yes. I noticed this. What an out of the blue question though...lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13440060*
> Same in chrome. It cuts about 1 or 2 pixels into the horizontal black bar.


Internet Explorer runs it perfectly.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What do you guys think of my avatar? I think it needs some chimping, but I suck at photoshop


----------



## Defiler

Installed v7. How do i set it up for my 5870? Everything I tried doesn't work. Or at least it doesn't seem to.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13440103*
> Internet Explorer runs it perfectly.


You mean it was written for internet explorer? Not firefox/chrome/webkit/opera/ and safari.

The needs of the many, outweigh the needs of the few, or one.

*Defiler*: I tried everything to get my 5850 working. It just doesn't. I gave up in the end.


----------



## ChIck3n

Alright, just got my mom's Phenom II 955 folding! Currently pumping out another 5000 PPD


----------



## Aqualoon

I can't believe Z is still sporting IE


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I can't believe Z is still sporting IE


Heck It is still using a Celeron last I knew.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Installed v7. How do i set it up for my 5870? Everything I tried doesn't work. Or at least it doesn't seem to.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html

Post 1 and 2.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Heck It is still using a Celeron last I knew.


She loves her Pentium D


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Internet Explorer runs it perfectly*.










i know


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


You mean it was written for internet explorer? Not firefox/chrome/webkit/opera/ and safari.

The needs of the many, outweigh the needs of the few, or one.


That does seem a little backwards. Optimizing a computer enthusiast website to run on IE?


----------



## PLeXuS4200

I think I am going to sneak a client on my roomie's AMD x6, which client should I use? Don't know which one he has but I would guess a cheap one even a 1035 maybe its at 2.6. And he doesn't have a gpu worth mentioning so how can I get the most ppd out of his cpu?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


She loves her Pentium D










I have a Q6600 now, thank you very much. My Pent D is still here, cheering us on though.

Hell, if it wasn't here, we'd probably be in 5th or 6th this year. Y'all should be grateful.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*


I think I am going to sneak a client on my roomie's AMD x6, which client should I use? Don't know which one he has but I would guess a cheap one even a 1035 maybe its at 2.6. And he doesn't have a gpu worth mentioning so how can I get the most ppd out of his cpu?


The one in the purple link in my sig.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have a Q6600 now, thank you very much. My Pent D is still here, cheering us on though.

Hell, if it wasn't here, we'd probably be in 5th or 6th this year. Y'all should be grateful.










That Pentium D has to be the bravest of all, slowly pulling so much points over time


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13440151*
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html
> 
> Post 1 and 2.


Tried that and it keeps bombing out. Oh well. Thanks anyway.


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13440180*
> The one in the purple link in my sig.


Should I just set the -smp flag and let it eat? Pretty much how i have the q6600 set up, although I am using v6 client because I get scared downloading a client labeled gpu when I do not want to run on a gpu lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*


Should I just set the -smp flag and let it eat? Pretty much how i have the q6600 set up, although I am using v6 client because I get scared downloading a client labeled gpu when I do not want to run on a gpu lol


It's just a name; you can enable CPU or GPU, so just do the former.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Tried that and it keeps bombing out. Oh well. Thanks anyway.


What's going on with it?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Damn all these windows updates for my other system. Takes so long to get them all on a fresh XP install. . .


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


What's going on with it?


Keep getting a something16 windows error and it stops working.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Added a 3.6GHz Q6600 to the mix with GPUtracker







Is there any way to make GPU tracker start up minimised when the computer boots or would I need to add the SMP client as a service?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Keep getting a something16 windows error and it stops working.


Same here. I've tried every driver since 10.12, downloaded the APP packs. Re-seated the card. Everything short of a re-install of windows.


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Random thought but what are the chances we have people folding that are not giving us team credit? The reason I ask:


----------



## Forsaken_id

^^Good god. . .why? It's easy to input the right damn team number.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*


Random thought but what are the chances we have people folding that are not giving us team credit? The reason I ask:










Those numbers are rather static, I'm checking them quite often. We've got a 85%+ conversion from normal folding names to OCNChimpin so that's the larger issue at the moment. We have at least one heavy hitter, Markt, who hasn't switched over yet.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

lol .. seems like it :/


----------



## Boyboyd

How can you type "37726" as "159889". Really hope that person doesn't work for a bank lol.


----------



## Eaglake

Yes! I made it I'm back in the game








So I set up 9800gx2 to one of my fathers crapy work pc, but that should do the trick.
Now I have to wait until 50% to take a screenshot


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


Added a 3.6GHz Q6600 to the mix with GPUtracker







Is there any way to make GPU tracker start up minimised when the computer boots or would I need to add the SMP client as a service?


You mean like start folding when windows boots up?

Just copy the shortcut on the desktop to the Startup folder

BTW: 2,55 from 1st now








TechpowerUp is gaining on us...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


^^Good god. . .why? It's easy to input the right damn team number.


Yea its pretty easy to type 337726 I mean come on people just get it right! Use the num pad and enter the number like this 3....7....7...6....2. There you go you did it! I mean the OCN team number (39021) is plastered all over the folding section, so goodness gracious get it right!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;13440384*
> You mean like start folding when windows boots up?
> 
> Just copy the shortcut on the desktop to the Startup folder


That's what i used to do, but with the console clients. It should work.

I also set windows to auto-logon, and the computer to power-on on power loss. I removed the human element from folding D:

Inb4 sentient.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2,55 down. What a crappy update 391k


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13440399*
> Yea its pretty easy to type 337726 I mean come on people just get it right! Use the num pad and enter the number like this 3....7....7...6....2. There you go you did it! I mean the OCN team number (39021) is plastered all over the folding section, so goodness gracious get it right!


Uhm, sorry but looking at you're own GPU's, you got one client named OCNChipin. So, look at yourself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13440400*
> That's what i used to do, but with the console clients. It should work.
> 
> I also set windows to auto-logon, and the computer to power-on on power loss. I removed the human element from folding D:
> 
> Inb4 sentient.


I've done the same. No password for Windows 7 and v7 to start with windows. I just plug in the power, turn it on and let it fold


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


You mean like start folding when windows boots up?

Just copy the shortcut on the desktop to the Startup folder


Thanks but I'm looking for how to start it without an indication that it's running.

The chances are that it'll be turned off at some point and some random member of my family will turn it on.
Now I've set it to start at boot but the first thing they're likely to do when they turn it on is exit GPU tracker so that isn't much good.

I'm thinking I might have to get the SMP console client and install it as a service but GPU tracker is easier because I don't have to type the passkey letter by letter into the console client so if I can get it to run in the background I will








Anyone know how I can accomplish this or if the v7 client would have any negative impact on the ppd? If not I guess I can try starting the v7 minimised to the tray, they probably wouldn't notice it


----------



## Sircles

how many ppd du guys rekon i'll pull??


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


how many ppd du guys rekon i'll pull??


On your sig rig? Many thousands. *MANY* thousands.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


how many ppd du guys rekon i'll pull??


One way to find out


----------



## b0z0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klue22*


yea its pretty easy to type 337726 i mean come on people just get it right! Use the num pad and enter the number like this *3....7....7...6....2.* there you go you did it! I mean the ocn team number (39021) is plastered all over the folding section, so goodness gracious get it right!



Suppose to be - 37726


----------



## Sircles

i'll elt you guys know when its up and running. but wont be able totake a screeny for at least 24 hours as i will set it running then head of back the the gf's house where i basically live.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


Thanks but I'm looking for how to start it without an indication that it's running.

The chances are that it'll be turned off at some point and some random member of my family will turn it on.
Now I've set it to start at boot but the first thing they're likely to do when they turn it on is exit GPU tracker so that isn't much good.

I'm thinking I might have to get the SMP console client and install it as a service but GPU tracker is easier because I don't have to type the passkey letter by letter into the console client so if I can get it to run in the background I will








Anyone know how I can accomplish this or if the v7 client would have any negative impact on the ppd? If not I guess I can try starting the v7 minimised to the tray, they probably wouldn't notice it










Preferences in v7 --> Start minimized. Simple as that







Open, or at the background should not make any difference on ppd as the client already has the lowest priority.

EDIT: Post 100


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


Suppose to be - 37726



^^ And that explains it! HAHAHA!


----------



## chriskaz




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13440355*
> How can you type "37726" as "159889". Really hope that person doesn't work for a bank lol.


I know who it is, and he only changed the client name first, not the team number


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Uhm, sorry but looking at you're own GPU's, you got one client named OCNChipin. So, look at yourself










Wow nice call there,
Good thing that one is offline though. It's actually never turned in a WU either but I'll be sure to change it asap when that rig gets fired back up in a few hours.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Preferences in v7 --> Start minimized. Simple as that







Open, or at the background should not make any difference on ppd as the client already has the lowest priority.


I meant the v7 itself, I heard it was buggy or something, I'm actually using it on my 470s and hadn't encountered problems but I heard something about a reduction in ppd. I'm guessing I heard someone on an ATI card say they get less CPU ppd because their card is using more CPU power on the newer client









Basically I confused myself somehow, ignore me


----------



## Stef42

I guess the one you're talking about did set smp to -8 are something in that matter (100%). The CPU usage is high on ATI cards but the ppd is much higher with the v7 client. SMP -7 gives a better ppd then smp -8 when using an ATI card.


----------



## AdmRose

I'm fine on v7. My 6950 uses 1 core and my SMP uses the other 3.


----------



## Wishmaker

My PPD went down again. Why??? Now my ETA is up by 2 hours







. WTH?


----------



## chriskaz

Anyone know why my i7 930 loves a 19 multi, and hates every other one? It's more stable, uses less volts, and the ram can just reach crazy clocks. Would of got better RAM had I known this.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13440591*
> Anyone know why my i7 930 loves a 19 multi, and hates every other one? It's more stable, uses less volts, and the ram can just reach crazy clocks. Would of got better RAM had I known this.


Not really sure. Most of the time the 21 multi is really stable on the 930s.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Anyone know why my i7 930 loves a 19 multi, and hates every other one? It's more stable, uses less volts, and the ram can just reach crazy clocks. Would of got better RAM had I known this.


Every chip is different, have you checked on google if other's have the same problem?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Not really sure. Most of the time the 21 multi is really stable on the 930s.


For some reason my ram didn't play well with it, at stock settings too. Now with the 19 multi I am at 1772 Mhz with the same timings, and its running like a champ.







I am ready to just buy some more memory since it has literally dropped in half in the last year.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Every chip is different, have you checked on google if other's have the same problem?


I forget what batch # I have


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

So people .. I joined some hours ago - its folding and folding - and got a mate to join to.

Here is my problem.. I Only hit 1100PPD on the CPU on my sig rig, and my mates is running same CPu and MB - altsÃ¥ stock ATm - he is hitting 5700PPD - what could possible be the problem?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13440693*
> So people .. I joined some hours ago - its folding and folding - and got a mate to join to.
> 
> Here is my problem.. I Only hit 1100PPD on the CPU on my sig rig, and my mates is running same CPu and MB - altså stock ATm - he is hitting 5700PPD - what could possible be the problem?


Is that 1100 PPD with or without a bonus? That CPU at 4 should get waay more than that


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13440693*
> So people .. I joined some hours ago - its folding and folding - and got a mate to join to.
> 
> Here is my problem.. I Only hit 1100PPD on the CPU on my sig rig, and my mates is running same CPu and MB - altså stock ATm - he is hitting 5700PPD - what could possible be the problem?


Did you forget to put in the -smp flag?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13440693*
> So people .. I joined some hours ago - its folding and folding - and got a mate to join to.
> 
> Here is my problem.. I Only hit 1100PPD on the CPU on my sig rig, and my mates is running same CPu and MB - altså stock ATm - he is hitting 5700PPD - what could possible be the problem?


If he's at stock clocks he's going to take a significant hit in PPD compared to you.


----------



## SaintC

Afternoon folders..


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL;13440703*
> Is that 1100 PPD with or without a bonus? That CPU at 4 should get waay more than that


With bonus? .. Sorry Don't know what that is - started folding today.

but yes, I'm running all 4 cores - So I was a bit confused when my mate hit 5700 PPD on same chip, with the same clock - I didn't have anything to compare to before ..


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


With bonus? .. Sorry Don't know what that is - started folding today.

but yes, I'm running all 4 cores - So I was a bit confused when my mate hit 5700 PPD on same chip, with the same clock - I didn't have anything to compare to before ..


Send us a SS of it, should be able to see whats going on.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


With bonus? .. Sorry Don't know what that is - started folding today.

but yes, I'm running all 4 cores - So I was a bit confused when my mate hit 5700 PPD on same chip, with the same clock - I didn't have anything to compare to before ..


Are you using different programs? (like HFM and v7 or Fahmon), some clients do not calculate the bonus factor on SMP units.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Yes I'm using different program but the GPU's seems to fold more than the CPU?

Well here is a screenie - would you like to see the settings too?


----------



## Stef42

ATI cards have a higher CPU usage when folding. So, you're CPU ppd is lower because of the two cards you are using.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Yes I'm using different program but the GPU's seems to fold more than the CPU?

Well here is a screenie - would you like to see the settings too?











Try disabling a thread

Setup > Config

Run # of cores
3


----------



## Stef42

The i5 760 is 4 cores 4 threads, so smp -3 might help --> Run # of cores 3


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


The i5 760 is 4 cores 4 threads, so smp -3 might help.


Opps, good catch.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Allright .. I've changed it to 3 cores now .. should I restart the FAH GPU Tracker? Or will it apply the settings on the fly?


----------



## chriskaz

restart it


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Thank you guys - hope it was the problem







..


----------



## JE Nightmare

2.78 :-/


----------



## GDP

Well I went home and OCd my CPU to :

4gighz (175*23)
Voltage: 1.33
QPI: 1.35
Dram: 1.55

Temps were about 75-78 and so far so good. I also set bigadv so after this next WU lets see what happens lol.


----------



## bo40

ok my hexacore sli machine is folding but it will only fold on the gpu,s and 5 mins into folding i lose video but it still runs and folds it wont fold on cpu any ideas please help i still have 1 more hexacore to try to get to fold and it only has 1 nvidia 9800 gts if i can get all 3 hexacore machines goin at 1 time maby it will help us


----------



## Forsaken_id

Finally got my 285 folding in the other system. Says ~9300ppd for now so it'll help a bit. My total should be ~30,000ppd at least to help now.


----------



## j.col

guys i need help. i am a noobie at folding.
is this set up right?
also only at 2300ppd, is that right for my old Q6600


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Awake and back from work.









But we are still behind.









Also these 266.58 drivers suck... I've had five driver crashes, one driver corruption and random video lag, when I try and watch a film and view a photo at the same time...


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j.col;13441193*
> guys i need help. i am a noobie at folding.
> is this set up right?
> also only at 2300ppd, is that right for my old Q6600


Looks good, sounds about right with your clock if I am not mistaken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13441122*
> ok my hexacore sli machine is folding but it will only fold on the gpu,s and 5 mins into folding i lose video but it still runs and folds it wont fold on cpu any ideas please help i still have 1 more hexacore to try to get to fold and it only has 1 nvidia 9800 gts if i can get all 3 hexacore machines goin at 1 time maby it will help us


Are you running all 6 cores or did you leave a core to run your gpu's?


----------



## Krusher33

Why is our stats so linear? LOL Everyone else has bumps and what not. But not us. Just this straight line.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13441316*
> Why is our stats so linear? LOL Everyone else has bumps and what not. But not us. Just this straight line.


lol ya I noticed that, you could put a ruler on Evga's and our line.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13441316*
> Why is our stats so linear? LOL Everyone else has bumps and what not. But not us. Just this straight line.


It's called consistency.


----------



## j.col

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro.Tek.Neks;13441345*
> It's called consistency.


@pyro, what ppd are you getting with your Q6600?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13441316*
> Why is our stats so linear? LOL Everyone else has bumps and what not. But not us. Just this straight line.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13441336*
> lol ya I noticed that, you could put a ruler on Evga's and our line.


because when you run as many clients as we have, our average PPD is constant (there are always bigadvs dropping etc, and a single 100k boost doesn't make a noticeable difference to the total).

The smaller teams are much more affected by a single client's ppd - a couple of bigadv's dropping at the same time bumps their plot significantly, but doesn't affect ours.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13441316*
> Why is our stats so linear? LOL Everyone else has bumps and what not. But not us. Just this straight line.


You have to look rather closely or do the math but we do experience spikes here and there. That spike however often becomes the new production norm and the line once again becomes linear from that point. I believe we are on a bigadv drop day though so hopefully we'll see a spike this evening.

However we still need more people to keep chipping away at their lead. Right now they are ahead by 2,750,000 which seems like a lot, but it's not. 40 bigadv folders could eliminate that on a single, collective drop or with 92 bigadv folders spaced out over several days. If we could add that many people to our folding arsenal we could easily walk away with this thing.


----------



## Eaglake

yes! finally 50%
I was getting really bored at dads work








OCed it a lil bit so now im almost hitting 11000PPD


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13440970*
> 2.78 :-/


Just woke up to this :'(


----------



## bo40

sorry i couldnt help ocn with folding but i have been asking for help since 8 last night to try to get all 3 of my hexacore machines up and folding so far i have this machine folding and my sli machine folding but it loses its video it does keep folding however but im fixin to stop folding and uninstall FAH and return to just surfin the net


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40;13441461*
> sorry i couldnt help ocn with folding but i have been asking for help since 8 last night to try to get all 3 of my hexacore machines up and folding so far i have this machine folding and my sli machine folding but it loses its video it does keep folding however but im fixin to stop folding and uninstall FAH and return to just surfin the net


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13441253*
> Are you running all 6 cores or did you leave a core to run your gpu's?


??


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


sorry i couldnt help ocn with folding but i have been asking for help since 8 last night to try to get all 3 of my hexacore machines up and folding so far i have this machine folding and my sli machine folding but it loses its video it does keep folding however but im fixin to stop folding and uninstall FAH and return to just surfin the net


What client version are you running? Are you sure your overclock is stable? Folding is very stressful on your machine and can expose instability


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


Just woke up to this :'(


It was 9pts at one point. Even with the adjustment to there output they are gradually outpacing us still..

NEED MORE JIGAWATTS


----------



## Stef42

3.22 from 1st now,







They are slowly but surely getting further away.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


What client version are you running? Are you sure your overclock is stable? Folding is very stressful on your machine and can expose instability


this machins is running v7 and its doing fine the outher one that is folding is a hexacore with sli it has v7 in it allso but it will only fold with gpu,s and 5 mins into folding it loses video but still contenues to fold and outher hexacore has same v7 and a singel 9800 gts and i cant get it to fold any way i set it now i aint worth a crap installing and setting up software so the sasier it is the better for me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


sorry i couldnt help ocn with folding but i have been asking for help since 8 last night to try to get all 3 of my hexacore machines up and folding so far i have this machine folding and my sli machine folding but it loses its video it does keep folding however but im fixin to stop folding and uninstall FAH and return to just surfin the net


Have you seen the pace of this thread?









Post a new thread in this forum, and people will be able to solve this *much* faster.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Decided to buy the gtx580 now instead of next month to help us a bit more. 
Will be here in a day, cant wait to have it up and running


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


3.22 from 1st now,







They are slowly but surely getting further away.


It means KEEP GOING.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


3.22 from 1st now,







They are slowly but surely getting further away.


Our output is getting low, there are hardly any spikes. We updated with 473k this time while we should stay in the 600k -1mil range


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just a reminder:

  
 You Tube


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


guys i need help. i am a noobie at folding.
is this set up right?
also only at 2300ppd, is that right for my old Q6600


The v7 client uses up a lot of cpu power so thats probably why your smp ppd looks a little low. With my rig I get about 10k ppd with just smp but when I start up gpu it drops to 7k.

@ bo40 - It will probably be a little easier to make a separate post to get some help setting up your rigs. This one gets updated so fast its easy to miss a page or 5.


----------



## MediaRocker

An OCN'er said we got a ~400k drop coming in like 5 hours. But we really need some -bigadv's now.


----------



## chriskaz

I have a E6600 and a Q6600 sitting at my parents house, along with a 1366 motherboard....thinking of going all out on this and assembling a farm.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


I have a E6600 and a Q6600 sitting at my parents house, along with a 1366 motherboard....thinking of going all out on this and assembling a farm.


Do it


----------



## MediaRocker

If some of you are having trouble folding. Examine this instructional video on troubleshooting.

  
 You Tube


----------



## ranerX3

my mine rig is running for the last few days and second rig (i7 920 @ 4.3 and GTX285) too

I got a lappy with a I7 740Q if I get it to fold can it be dangerous to it ? 
I mean if send some serious amount of hit even without doing much :S


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


this machins is running v7 and its doing fine the outher one that is folding is a hexacore with sli it has v7 in it allso but it will only fold with gpu,s and 5 mins into folding it loses video but still contenues to fold and outher hexacore has same v7 and a singel 9800 gts and i cant get it to fold any way i set it now i aint worth a crap installing and setting up software so the sasier it is the better for me


OK so you should only be using v7 if you are trying to fold on AMD GPUs. Follow one of zodac's links to fold on Nvidia. Now if you are folding Core 16 WUs on client v7 for you AMD cards, you need to leave one of your CPU cores free. You can do this by setting your SMP slot to use only 5 cores. While folding on your AMD GPUs, some things like playing a flash video will cause your graphics to crash.


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


@pyro, what ppd are you getting with your Q6600?


I am getting about 7700 on mine at 3.2 max temp 58Âºc on air ... Waiting to put the h20 on it until after cc don't want to lose the time. Going to 3.6 (or more?) after that.

My advice, dont fold your card just do -smp with the proc. you should be able to get 3.0 pretty easy on that chip with min. voltage increase.


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


my mine rig is running for the last few days and second rig (i7 920 @ 4.3 and GTX285) too

I got a lappy with a I7 740Q if I get it to fold can it be dangerous to it ? 
I mean if send some serious amount of hit even without doing much :S


I have my i7 lappy going, it isn't hitting on much but I am still using it all day and it takes about 10hrs to get through 1 smp. but every little bit helps, just keep it cool


----------



## chriskaz

I guess the hexacore guy ragequit?


----------



## Wishmaker

I guess we need another 30 % handicap to catch up







.


----------



## $ilent

wheres all the sexy folders at?


----------



## j.col

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*


I am getting about 7700 on mine at 3.2 max temp 58Âºc on air ... Waiting to put the h20 on it until after cc don't want to lose the time. Going to 3.6 (or more?) after that.

My advice, dont fold your card just do -smp with the proc. you should be able to get 3.0 pretty easy on that chip with min. voltage increase.


thanks for the tip.
its my sig rig. and its already at 3.4
but the gpu folding is finished in 3hrs, its 52% complete, so i will let in finish
so i am better off just running smp (cpu) only once that is complete?
also its upto 3000ppd now


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the great work guys ! We are closing back in.


----------



## 1337LutZ

My rig is back up, hope its folding on hot coals ;D


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Yes thats the consensus or you can try to do -smp 3 to allow the ati card to use the other core, that might improve overall ppd some. For me I almost doubled my ppd by turning off the card because it uses so much cpu.


----------



## vulpecula

Had to turn off my sig rig this morning before I left for work due to some bad storms.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I guess we need another 30 % handicap to catch up







.


We would be down 17 points if it weren't for that handicap.


----------



## Velathawen

Getting down to 25 min TPF on my 6901 after setting my OC slightly higher, things are looking good!


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vulpecula*


had to turn off my sig rig this morning before i left for work due to some bad storms.


nooooo!


----------



## Finrond

OOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOES!

My 260 shat itself. Fan went kaput, still blows but not enough to keep it cool while folding (104c, zomg pain!) That is in an 19c ambient room.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


OOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOES!

My 260 shat itself. Fan went kaput, still blows but not enough to keep it cool while folding (104c, zomg pain!) That is in an 19c ambient room.


Ductape a spare fan on it until Sunday.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


thanks for the tip.
its my sig rig. and its already at 3.4
but the gpu folding is finished in 3hrs, its 52% complete, so i will let in finish
so i am better off just running smp (cpu) only once that is complete?
also its upto 3000ppd now


I would also check out prifinitty2, it will give your gpu higher priority. If you change it in windows task manager I believe when you finish it, the priority goes back to normal.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


OOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOES!

My 260 shat itself. Fan went kaput, still blows but not enough to keep it cool while folding (104c, zomg pain!) That is in an 19c ambient room.


Kind of scary to new folders when people's hardware is blowing up


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Kind of scary to new folders when people's hardware is blowing up










In all fairness it was still chugging right along. And its old.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Kind of scary to new folders when people's hardware is blowing up










If you're not OC'ing and you keep your fans in good condition, you'll be fine.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


In all fairness it was still chugging right along. And its old.


Still sad - less power to fold ... none the less.. R.I.P 260


----------



## BankaiKiller

lets form a recon operation to break into super computer labs and switch them all to folding power!


----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13441857*
> I guess the hexacore guy ragequit?


LOL sorry but lol. Also im able to check on my FAH through the .xml and dropbox and its still going strong so I guess my OC is pretty stable thus far. Also ......

DAMN YOU OCN!!! YOUVE MADE ME GET THE OC SICKNESS AGAIN!!

Seriously im at work figuring out the best OC I can get out of my i7. Im thinking a 20x200=4gighz even. Also im not sure how to calculate RAM speed from this but hoping it gives me the option for 1600mhz even. Supposedly my ram type has been oc before from 1333 to 1600 using about 1.55ish volts.

Although Ive heard i7 likes odd multipliers so unsure what to do. In any case CPU is getting:

SMP
Running
6996
552
45%
6300.3
00:03:14

Oh and I have my old as dirt lappy getting 120ish PPD LOL.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


Ductape a spare fan on it until Sunday.










Ghetto fixes FTW


----------



## Sircles

Never fear! Sircles is here!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Kind of scary to new folders when people's hardware is blowing up










It's going to fail sooner or later. If it failed during gaming would you say, "We'll its your fault for having the graphics on max!"


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Maybe we should open a thread at the end of the CC in honor of the departed hardware









R.I.P. GTX 260, you've fought a good fight and you will be missed


----------



## RushMore1205

wait wasnt it 1.21 away from first earlier, now its back to 3.2 that sux


----------



## n1helix

Right now, I'm sitting in a room with 218 E8400s NOT folding! What a waste.


----------



## Stef42

I wish I won the lottery, imagine the folding power with 1 million dollar


----------



## JE Nightmare

sounds like a vacuum on crack in my apartment now, i finally had a reason to turn on all 5 of my delta's.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


Right now, I'm sitting in a room with 218 E8400s NOT folding! What a waste.












Steel them, and plug them all in at home


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


Right now, I'm sitting in a room with 218 E8400s NOT folding! What a waste.


Same, i'm surrounded by 275 Q9500's which all they do is run IExplorer.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GDP*


Seriously im at work figuring out the best OC I can get out of my i7. Im thinking a 20x200=4gighz even. Also im not sure how to calculate RAM speed from this but hoping it gives me the option for 1600mhz even. Supposedly my ram type has been oc before from 1333 to 1600 using about 1.55ish volts.


I would say 21 x 190/191 would best compliment your ram if its not 1600 rated.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











Steel them, and plug them all in at home










I wish, kinda hard to steal 200 some computers.

And they are all Dells


----------



## Sircles

mmmmm flat out folding. i love the smell of BBQ'd electrics.


----------



## $ilent

My fodling stats


----------



## Sircles

should i have gpu3 client on?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Yeah but it was stated during the Captain meetings that "It is not thought that NCIX will skew HWC's ability to compete by such a degree that a recalculation of the folding points:chimp points is required. However, this is an issue which will be monitored and an adjustment could be made depending on how the combined team performs relative to the others."

Consequently when HWC surged 10+ points ahead of the others it was clear NCIX massively increased their relative PPD and an adjustment was made.


Hmmm Computer Building/Parts company NCIX has no impact? Don't they have a bunch of 990x CPUs' at their disposal and wouldn't Folding be a good way of testing the stability of a customer rig?

Naw they wouldn't impact the competition at all. Especially when they aren't big Folders. If there is any complaining to be done it should be by the people that Fold consistently. People want to know how they could be 10 points ahead of their closest competition? Don't do any Folding at all for 11 months of the year. Honestly they shoulda lost more than 30% but that's just me.









If they're in first and complaining about it tough Spit. They took advantage and they know it. I choose to be a good sport about it and not demand they be booted from Comp(very easily coulda gone that way) so they should be good sports about it Fold and keep their yaps shut about it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Gnomepatrol




----------



## GDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13442091*
> I would say 21 x 190/191 would best compliment your ram if its not 1600 rated.


So what about 21x200?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Got my laptop folding now as of today, not much PPD but every little helps.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*












Are you foldin' yet?!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just added an Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 @ stock and a gts450 from my brothers rig.
Not sure how much ppd it'll be but every bit helps I guess


----------



## omega17

'Bout 6/7K for the Quad and 8/9K for the 450









worth it, in other words


----------



## Sircles

should i have the gpu3 client on?


----------



## myerz635

Just added my 920 @ 4 GHz to the mix. Folding on:

2x GTS 450 @ 925/1850
i7 920 @ 4 GHz
PII 820 @ 3.2 GHz

~40k ppd

We need MOOOOOAR machines folding!


----------



## GDP

Damn man I have not folded in about a year or more and now because of this I want to build a farm lol. Too bad im already broke from my fish keeping hobby lol.


----------



## LostRib

If I come home and find my OC prime 95 stable, I will help out. Idk how much work my lowly sig rig will do


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GDP*


So what about 21x200?


For sure. I had mine at that setting but my ram took a dump on me @1600 w/ stock timings, oddly enough I tried the 19x multi out and its running like a champ at 1772 w/ stock timings. I guess it just depends on what it likes really. Is it 1333 or 1600 ?


----------



## 2010rig

Ok, I'm finally putting this out:

CPU @ 4.1 - 29,255
GPU 13,524

Should my CPU be higher, or is that more in line for bigadv?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


should i have the gpu3 client on?












you should indeed. 2 of them in fact, one for each 580









Though you'll probably want to dedicate a core to them, so set the -bigadv on the CPU to use 23 threads instead of 24


----------



## GDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


For sure. I had mine at that setting but my ram took a dump on me @1600 w/ stock timings, oddly enough I tried the 19x multi out and its running like a champ at 1772 w/ stock timings. I guess it just depends on what it likes really. Is it 1333 or 1600 ?


stock its 1333 9-9-9-24. And when you say took a dump, you mean kaboom no more chips? lol.


----------



## Iris

Are we slipping again in chimp points?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Ok, I'm finally putting this out:

CPU @ 4.1 - 29,255
GPU 13,524

Should my CPU be higher, or is that more in line for bigadv?


Lookin good


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iris*


Are we slipping again in chimp points?










Seems so. These beavers are hell bent on beating us.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*











you should indeed. 2 of them in fact, one for each 580









Though you'll probably want to dedicate a core to them, so set the -bigadv on the CPU to use 23 threads instead of 24


i have done indeed







well, 22. for now.

580's are churning out 16k each but my cpu seems to have gone nowehre in 30 mins :S still on 0%


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GDP*


stock its 1333 9-9-9-24. And when you say took a dump, you mean kaboom no more chips? lol.


LoL nah, just a BSOD thank god. You might have to play around with it for a little bit, the 21 or 22 multi will give you a better match for your ram on a 2:8 ratio though.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Seems so. These beavers are hell bent on beating us.


And what's funny is they have 13,239,284, while we have 44,813,426, but THEY are winning. LOL

Who ever came up with this format is a genius.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Ok, I'm finally putting this out:

CPU @ 4.1 - 29,255
GPU 13,524

Should my CPU be higher, or is that more in line for bigadv?


That is on the slow side for the CPU. Are you running -smp 7 - bigadv with a utility like process lasso to keep the bigadv locked to 7 threads and the gpu and everything else to the 8th thread?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Alrighto, expect a reversal soon - I'll be dropping in a massive WU shortly


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


And what's funny is they have 13,239,284, while we have 44,813,426, but THEY are winning. LOL

Who ever came up with this format is a genius.










Yeah, but if it was by folding points alone we'd still be in second to EVGApes..


----------



## Sircles

its taken 30 mins to do 1% on SMP :S


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


That is on the slow side for the CPU. Are you running -smp 7 - bigadv with a utility like process lasso to keep the bigadv locked to 7 threads and the gpu and everything else to the 8th thread?


You are now speaking Russian to me.









bigadv is running 7 threads, yes. Not sure if everything else is running on the 8th thread.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Yeah, but if it was by folding points alone we'd still be in second to EVGApes..


I could live with that, at least we'd be 2nd to the best, not 2nd to the 5th LOL

This is my 1st time folding, so this is all new to me, so, feel free to ignore my opinion.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


And what's funny is they have 13,239,284, while we have 44,813,426, but THEY are winning. LOL

Who ever came up with this format is a genius.










Y'all need to stop criticizing the pts system because a collective of captains have decided on it. It is much more fun this way than going by points alone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Yeah, but if it was by folding points alone we'd still be in second to EVGApes..


^This and we'd have no shot at catching up to them.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


its taken 30 mins to do 1% on SMP :S


You sure it's SMP and not -bigadv?









somethings wrong if it is standard SMP

What is the project number? (Pxxxx)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


'Bout 6/7K for the Quad and 8/9K for the 450









worth it, in other words










Well done, you guessed it right








Cpu shows 6.7kppd and gpu shows 9.3kppd after some overclocking. Thats an other 16kppd for the team.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Well done, you guessed it right








Cpu shows 6.7kppd and gpu shows 9.3kppd after some overclocking. Thats an other 16kppd for the team.


Not a guess







I have a Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz and a 450 in various machines


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Not a guess







I have a Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz and a 450 in various machines










Hmm








its a qx9650


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


You sure it's SMP and not -bigadv?









somethings wrong if it is standard SMP

What is the project number? (Pxxxx)


oh silly me, i did click -bigadv. its P2684 and its 12790 points, if that means anthing :S i really dont have a clue.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


Alrighto, expect a reversal soon - I'll be dropping in a massive WU shortly










Man that desktop is scary!


----------



## myerz635

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Well done, you guessed it right








Cpu shows 6.7kppd and gpu shows 9.3kppd after some overclocking. Thats an other 16kppd for the team.


If you can get that 450 to 925/1850, you should be putting out about ~10k ppd







Moar OC!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Man that desktop is scary!


Truly. This man is the hardest of the hardcore.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


OCN is losing so i downloaded [email protected] and set it to fold for EVGA


I just started benching for their HWBot team and I joined TRP for FW 2012


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13442435*
> Well done, you guessed it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu shows 6.7kppd and gpu shows 9.3kppd after some overclocking. Thats an other 16kppd for the team.


im making 15K on just gpu alone what are you doing wrong?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;13442365*
> Alrighto, expect a reversal soon - I'll be dropping in a massive WU shortly


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage;13442689*
> im making 15K on just gpu alone what are you doing wrong?


Its a 6806 unit on a gts450. If youve got the 925 units you'll get about 15kppd on a 450, but not on the 680x units


----------



## TheBlademaster01

EDIT:

nvm....


----------



## omega17

It's a quad at roughly the same clock








Ok maybe a guess


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The 9.3k was with an unstable oc, lets see what 925 core does, used to run them on that clock with 10-11kppd or 15k on 9xx units.


----------



## Millentree10

4.05 from 1st


----------



## redhat_ownage

project 6801 14.9k ppd


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^

(im glad you have two screens, so your folding stuff is out of the way.







)


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13442777*
> is this okay??
> 
> edit: just seen how small image is!! OOPS! 1 sec


Looks good to me, but I'm having trouble reading the GPUTracker and MSI windows.


----------



## Stef42

I'm sorry but I don't see OCN taking 1st place..


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


I'm sorry but I don't see OCN taking 1st place..










That's no excuse to give up.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


That's no excuse to give up.


I'm not, in fact I'm still running almost 24/7 and I left my team to fold just for OCN in the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## rivaldog

What is folding? How do you do it? I googled it... and I'm still a little unclear as to what it is  Something to do with proteins taking their three-dimensional shape is what I got from google  but I'm confused


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


What is folding? *How do you do it?* I googled it... and I'm still a little unclear as to what it is  Something to do with proteins taking their three-dimensional shape is what I got from google  but I'm confused


read the OP

to answer the 'what is' question, it sends data to stanford to help to understand protein folding


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


I'm sorry but I don't see OCN taking 1st place..










Its about the challenge. It is not over until its over !


----------



## Defiler

i7 just completed 500K points.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


I'm sorry but I don't see OCN taking 1st place..










This is why \\/

You guys realize that we have lost over 1.1 Million so far today because of people that have not switched over ??????? We would be on top if they just switched over!!!!!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Its about the challenge. It is not over until its over !


Nein! It's about the research! They make it competitive for a boost in people helping with results


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*









^

(im glad you have two screens, so your folding stuff is out of the way.







)


is that me you're talking about?


----------



## DarkstarX10a

SOrry Just got back from Vegas, Couldnt turn over my system to fold till I got home. I hope this helps us get the Jade monkey from the EVGA folks:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


SOrry Just got back from Vegas, Couldnt turn over my system to fold till I got home. I hope this helps us get the Jade monkey from the EVGA folks:


Every bit counts!!!!
Now if we could just get the other 19% of our points on the OCNChimpin name


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


Nein! It's about the research! They make it competitive for a boost in people helping with results










Well that obviously lol.


----------



## the_beast

Just ebayed a GTS450. Fingers crossed the seller posts it quick so it can crunch a bit before its all over.

Now I just need to get to my last client (friend's pc) to switch it over - haven't had access to it for 3 weeks. Only ~1500ppd or so, but every bit counts...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


I'm not, in fact I'm still running almost 24/7 and I left my team to fold just for OCN in the Chimp Challenge.


We'll kill those beavers, slowly, piece by piece


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Cleaned.

1. Please make sure all screenshots are OCN friendly. 
2. Please keep negativity off this thread and OCN in general.*


----------



## Citra

Were we not at 500 pages yesterday??

84 more pages in less then half a day..


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Were we not at 500 pages yesterday??

84 more pages in less then half a day..


yeah i know.. 84, it really slowed down


----------



## sbinh

talk less .. fold more..........................









everytime i stop by, i saw bigger gap ...


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


talk less .. fold more..........................









everytime i stop by, i saw bigger gap ...


im still an hour from completin this wu and i wanna gaaaammmeee


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Slowed down a lot


----------



## Wishmaker

All cos of me


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


*Cleaned.

1. Please make sure all screenshots are OCN friendly. 
*


i'm guessing that was me.... sorry









oh and is 90k ppd total any good :S


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


im still an hour from completin this wu and i wanna gaaaammmeee










LoL

I do need to get my project going for this year, each time I put together a folding box.. a friend or family member ends up asking me to build a PC for em.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


im still an hour from completin this wu and i wanna gaaaammmeee










My Client is taking longer and I want to Game as well.

But I'm not gonna stop just cause it looks like we're losing.









This is me being positive. It's as positive as one can be given no sleep and working on family systems at the moment.









~Ceadder


----------



## Citra

Got a Core 2 Quad folding!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My Client is taking longer and I want to Game as well.

But I'm not gonna stop just cause it looks like we're losing.









This is me being positive. It's as positive as one can be given no sleep and working on family systems at the moment.









~Ceadder










well this competition kills me as i like to come home from work and actually use my pc


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Cman....u havnt been to sleep yet?


----------



## chriskaz

I know if everyone OC'd their gpus and cpus we would have this in the bag, cmon people squeeze out all you can. If we all could just get 1k PPD more we would close this gap.


----------



## Aqualoon

Oh noes we're going backwards


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


well this competition kills me as i like to come home from work and actually use my pc










No no, wasn't making commentary on what you said other than I'm suffering just as much as everyone else based on Gaming Withdrawals. Only thing I can do at the moment is surf and even then not much.









@wahr... nope bro, been up keeping track of 3 systems, my Mom called in the middle of the night about her system(now currently on the work table) and being here off and on.









~Ceadder


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


I know if everyone OC'd their gpus and cpus we would have this in the bag, cmon people squeeze out all you can. If we all could just get 1k PPD more we would close this gap.


1k more ppd is hard to get out of an oc when you dont have time to test stability..


----------



## caraboose

When does the CC end anyways?


----------



## DarkstarX10a

I had to take the sidepanel off my case and bring in a large fan to cool the entire system.. Normally only do this on benching runs!!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


When does the CC end anyways?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*

~When is it?
The competition officially begins on the 5th of May (Thursday), and will run for 10 days (until Sunday the 15th of May). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (7pm UTC).


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


No no, wasn't making commentary on what you said other than I'm suffering just as much as everyone else based on Gaming Withdrawals. Only thing I can do at the moment is surf and even then not much.









~Ceadder










To counter that, i'm re-doing all of DOOM, the oooold one. Little CPU and GPU usage + folding @ 99% = win


----------



## 0bit

I haven't used side panels since I started folding. My two most recent builds, I've used test benches as the case.


----------



## Krusher33

So we've got people quitting at the same time as people signing on. Is that why we're not seeing improvements? Seriously guys, keep at it.


----------



## Wishmaker

97 % on my 2 bigadv


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


I haven't used side panels since I started folding. My two most recent builds, I've used test benches as the case.


I never even used sidepanels on OEM machines, let alone my own builds.. I don't like caging in all that beauty out of sight


----------



## Sircles

ive just finished my first thingy ma bob


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


To counter that, i'm re-doing all of DOOM, the oooold one. Little CPU and GPU usage + folding @ 99% = win










I miss the original D00M!









Still can't do it though because I'm folding on the 5770.









~Ceadder


----------



## kcuestag

92% on my 6900 Bigadv!


----------



## Millentree10

I tried playing Dragon Age: Origins while folding and ETA went to about another day


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I miss the original D00M!









Still can't do it though because I'm folding on the 5770.









~Ceadder










I'm folding on 2 450's, and i plan to fold on my i3 once i get home, but i'm BOINCing for [email protected] on it atm. And i'm still pulling 60+ FPS's on Ult. DOOM


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


I tried playing Dragon Age: Origins while folding and ETA went to about another day


I guess we are not there yet with computing power


----------



## Zyphur

I am interested in this but not sure of how it works?

Should I even bother with my rig?


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


I am interested in this but not sure of how it works?

Should I even bother with my rig?


 GTX460, yes please


----------



## Wishmaker

That GPU is good. Add it


----------



## Dissentience

Definitely at least get the 460 folding


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


That GPU is good. Add it










This, gtx 460 is about 11k ppd so yeah it is worth it


----------



## morecheese

We need all the help we can get!


----------



## Millentree10

does the v7 client have any wu history like v2 does


----------



## Zyphur

So I guess it's worth doing by your responses, lol.

What exactly do I need to do? Never known how to "fold".


----------



## superhead91

My poor little p8400 in my macbook is at 83C... lol... There are disadvantages to having an aluminum body... heat transfer anyone?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


My poor little p8400 in my macbook is at 83C... lol... There are disadvantages to having an aluminum body... heat transfer anyone?


And what are the advantages?


----------



## Sircles

had to stop my gtx 580's as wasnt happy leaving them at the temps they were at for 24hours. sorry guys. but processorts churning out 60k ppd


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


had to stop my gtx 580's as wasnt happy leaving them at the temps they were at for 24hours. sorry guys. but processorts churning out 60k ppd


what temps were they at... gpus can safely hit 80-100C


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


So I guess it's worth doing by your responses, lol.

What exactly do I need to do? Never known how to "fold".


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post13175707


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


My poor little p8400 in my macbook is at 83C... lol... There are disadvantages to having an aluminum body... heat transfer anyone?


the T1350 on mine is chugging at 77c... and it's a freaking single core lmao


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


had to stop my gtx 580's as wasnt happy leaving them at the temps they were at for 24hours. sorry guys. but processorts churning out 60k ppd


What where the temps ?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


And what are the advantages?


Well it'll take more damage than most plastic bodies will...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


And what are the advantages?


If I had to guess... they're shiny!


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


what temps were they at... gpus can safely hit 80-100C


they were at 85. i knowwww but i just dont want to risk my babies >< but im sleeping at home tomorrow night so will have them going tomorrow. just want to keep an eye on them really just incase it crashes. didnt really fancy chucking my cpu -bigadv incase they overheated or anything


----------



## LiLChris

I am back.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


the T1350 on mine is chugging at 77c... and it's a freaking single core lmao




Did I win? But seriously I'm getting a little worried


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am back.










*SLACKER!!!*









Welcome back.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nova.

GTX 570 is up and running again.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


they were at 85. i knowwww but i just dont want to risk my babies >< but im sleeping at home tomorrow night so will have them going tomorrow. just want to keep an eye on them really just incase it crashes. didnt really fancy chucking my cpu -bigadv incase they overheated or anything


Time to introduce you to water cooling:


----------



## Zyphur

Okay, I have installed the program, had it detect my 460, and applied username/team/etc.

What next? haha

Also, can somebody give me a temp to use for my 460 for the heat control, and how to set-up heat control. I rather be cautious


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Time to introduce you to water cooling:











 i think ii know of this "water cooling"?! it has pipes? are the pics in my sig right?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Time to introduce you to water cooling:











the SMP name is misleading, should it not be more like 1075T or something

unless your sig LYES!


----------



## Eggy88

How are the older Opteron 8350 to fold on? Just noticed a Tyan MB with 4x Quad core 8350's on.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am back.










Never noticed that you'd left


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Yay! my first set of WU are about to finish... Im really sorry being away from my rig during the CC. Forgot to set it up before I left town, now I feel like im finally contributing. Gotta step out and run some errands in town.

I.E.
Maybe pick up another 580 to fold on MUHAHAHAHAHA!

Added pic of my RIG with the large fan instead of its side panel.


----------



## Millentree10

OK afterburner is being annoying! It keeps putting clocks back to stock after I apply them and fold for a few hours


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


i think ii know of this "water cooling"?! it has pipes? are the pics in my sig right?


You're complaining about temps. Just saying









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


the SMP name is misleading, should it not be more like 1075T or something

unless your sig LYES!


The x6 is folding bigadv by itself, so the 965 is 'borrowing' the 580s. They are all on the same loop if that counts at all







(see pic)


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*




Did I win? But seriously I'm getting a little worried










Well, your case wins... mine's plastic








i bet i'll have either a black case...or no case after CC is done xP


----------



## Ceadderman

YAY I finally get my second WU of the competition in.









Damn good thing I fold on my GPU. Or I wouldn't have contributed much fro mthe SigRig.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Come on ye ****ers! I am geting tired of carrying this team with my sig rig!! Moar powa!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


they were at 85. i knowwww but i just dont want to risk my babies >< but im sleeping at home tomorrow night so will have them going tomorrow. just want to keep an eye on them really just incase it crashes. didnt really fancy chucking my cpu -bigadv incase they overheated or anything


Isn't that what a warranty is for?

Seriously though, bump up the fan, or drop the clocks/voltage down 10% if you're really worried. The PPD will obviously take a hit, but the temps will drop like a stone.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


You're complaining about temps. Just saying









The x6 is folding bigadv by itself, so the 965 is 'borrowing' the 580s. They are all on the same loop if that counts at all







(see pic)











ahh ha







well ima planning WC soon. and have an amazing paraflow system planned







i'll be sure to post it up here


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


YAY I finally get my second WU of the competition in.









Damn good thing I fold on my GPU. Or I wouldn't have contributed much fro mthe SigRig.









~Ceadder










lol the CPU is slacking


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


Okay, I have installed the program, had it detect my 460, and applied username/team/etc.

What next? haha

Also, can somebody give me a temp to use for my 460 for the heat control, and how to set-up heat control. I rather be cautious










Heat stuff please, I'm ready to go








Also, I'm using Precision instead of Afterburner, hopefully it don't matter.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


You're complaining about temps. Just saying









The x6 is folding bigadv by itself, so the 965 is 'borrowing' the 580s. They are all on the same loop if that counts at all







(see pic)

(pic)


WOW thats a mess lol I wouldnt be able to have that disaster in the living room long before gettin yelled at by the wife


----------



## Ceadderman

I cannae Fold nae longer Captain my braen naeds a wee bit o sleep!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## $ilent

Erick, take a day off. You've earnt it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


they were at 85. i knowwww but i just dont want to risk my babies >< but im sleeping at home tomorrow night so will have them going tomorrow. just want to keep an eye on them really just incase it crashes. didnt really fancy chucking my cpu -bigadv incase they overheated or anything


85c is a walk in the park mate. Very normal temps for folding.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yesterday we were 1.6pts behind, this afternoon we were 2.0 something behind and now we are 3.22pts behind?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

it's been fun playing with my 3dfx rig all these days of the CC
playing kotor2 @ 720p ;')


----------



## DarkstarX10a

im happy with the 60c @900mhz on my 580 on max fan speeds.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


lol the CPU is slacking










Nope it was stupid [email protected] v7 faulting on communications. I think there was something up with Stanford's servers. Lots of people seemed to take the same hit I did.









~Ceadder


----------



## BlueLights

is 6100 PPD decent for a 5770? Just curious.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


How are the older Opteron 8350 to fold on? Just noticed a Tyan MB with 4x Quad core 8350's on.


HOLD ON! This thread is going faast









Bumping this up again. Could have it here folding within tomorrow, but what are we looking at in terms of PPD.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

im barely pulling 7k on my old GTX 260's So its not bad for an ATi card


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


is 6100 PPD decent for a 5770? Just curious.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Yesterday we were 1.6pts behind, this afternoon we were 2.0 something behind and now we are 3.22pts behind?


Cos erick turned his E7400 cpu folding off


----------



## j.col

quick question
am i better off keeping the gpu folding or the cpu.
i had both running at the same time but the gpu just finished
i got 1835 points and at the same time the cpu is only 33% finished.
so i figure 1835 x 3 = 5500 points
but the cpu is saying PPD is 3549
does this mean i get more points keeping with the gpu?

edit, never mind, the smp PPD just jumped to 5000


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


Heat stuff please, I'm ready to go








Also, I'm using Precision instead of Afterburner, hopefully it don't matter.


I just put a limit on the default GPU percent. I use Precision aswell and I also just cranked up the fan speed aswell. You can play around with it and see what is good for you.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


Yay! my first set of WU are about to finish... Im really sorry being away from my rig during the CC. Forgot to set it up before I left town, now I feel like im finally contributing. Gotta step out and run some errands in town.

I.E.
Maybe pick up another 580 to fold on MUHAHAHAHAHA!

Added pic of my RIG with the large fan instead of its side panel.


I am seriously considering this myself, getting a 3rd 580 and fold on it, my ppd would be above 80k, i think that someone once told me 55k ppd is high, so 80k would be epic.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Yesterday we were 1.6pts behind, this afternoon we were 2.0 something behind and now we are 3.22pts behind?


No no no.. of course we aren't at 3.22









.....We're at 4.05


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Found some old 8600 GTS's that can still fold, gonna have to time it right after the smp clients finish shut down and do a fast install.


----------



## Sircles

well i'll be full folding from tomorrow night so no fear. i'd jsut rather be there to monitor it when im starting out. and my pc bluescreened loading youtube the other day :S


----------



## EpicPie

I folded for 3 hours while I was gone. Managed to complete a few WU's. ^_^


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


No no no.. of course we aren't at 3.22









.....We're at 4.05










Let me guess...HWC recruited another secret batch of folders aagin?


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Any rate guys KEEP em folding and crunching, whiles i gotta go AFK for a few hours


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Ill be folding all afternoon and maybe all night too. Hopefully it helps


----------



## Erick Silver

My Rig has done over 100 GPU WU and about 10 SMP units. All since the beginning of the CC. yes, I have earned a day off but I will not take one yet.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Let me guess...HWC recruited another secret batch of folders aagin?


I sure hope not... I wonder if we will get first..


----------



## $ilent

If I use one of these could it improve my ppd?


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey. Is there a PCI to PCI-E adapter?? I could use one for my GT240


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


HOLD ON! This thread is going faast









Bumping this up again. Could have it here folding within tomorrow, but what are we looking at in terms of PPD.


One of those Barcelona quads is about as fast as as a Phenom II x3, so 4 would be like 2 Hex-cores folding. Not sure of the PPD, but is should be pretty nice.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


WOW thats a mess lol I wouldnt be able to have that disaster in the living room long before gettin yelled at by the wife


Yep, one big mess. I had two complete rigs that I wanted to fold on. But I only have water blocks, and only one pump/res. Sooo I made a frankenstein loop! 1 HF surpeme, 2 ek 580s, 1 ek 5850, 1 enzotech sapphire, 1 MPC655, and 360/240 rads. Some how it is keeping things cool. It's a damn miracle


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


If I use one of these could it improve my ppd?


LOL, I saw that thread







.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


One of those Barcelona quads is about as fast as as a Phenom II x3, so 4 would be like 2 Hex-cores folding. Not sure of the PPD, but is should be pretty nice.


Except Opterons do not overclock at all.


----------



## Eggy88

Damn this is killing me, posted 4 min ago, and its already 7 pages back.

Will try again:

Tyan board with 4x Quad Core Opteron 8350 @ 2.2Ghz

What are we looking at in terms of PPD?

EDIT: Thnx just saw the post above.

Reason is a guy is selling it. I would pick it up if it would give some nice numbers, but if we are only looking at less then 50k PPD i see now point.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Except Opterons do not overclock at all.


true - but there are 16 cores there...


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Yep, one big mess. I had two complete rigs that I wanted to fold on. But I only have water blocks, and only one pump/res. Sooo I made a frankenstein loop! 1 HF surpeme, 2 ek 580s, 1 ek 5850, 1 enzotech sapphire, 1 MPC655, and 360/240 rads. Some how it is keeping things cool. It's a damn miracle










I had something similar when I first sent my 1156 board away.
I just bought a secondhand pentium D rig for â‚¬30, put two 470s into it, leaving the rad of the watercooled one attached inside my stacker and left my HX 1000 in the stacker because I was too lazy to move the board over


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


true - but there are 16 cores there...


Any clue what we are looking at in terms of PPD?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Damn this is killing me, posted 4 min ago, and its already 7 pages back.

Will try again:

Tyan board with 4x Quad Core Opteron 8350 @ 2.2Ghz

What are we looking at in terms of PPD?

EDIT: Thnx just saw the post above.

Reason is a guy is selling it. I would pick it up if it would give some nice numbers, but if we are only looking at less then 50k PPD i see now point.


Has been answered above..

Is OCN taking ages to load for anyone else?


----------



## Erick Silver

Nope


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Let me guess...HWC recruited another secret batch of folders aagin?


IDK but them beavers keep pullin away somehow


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


true - but there are 16 cores there...


I spose it depends on how much money you sink into it as to worth.

We had a folder around here though who spent equal amounts of $$$$ on an SR-2 board/CPUs and Opty board/CPUs. SR2 absolutely smoked the Opty without even OCing that much.

If you can get the Opty rig really cheap, and it can folg decently great...but there's nada you can do to up-clock it and get better PPD.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Damn this is killing me, posted 4 min ago, and its already 7 pages back.

Will try again:

Tyan board with 4x Quad Core Opteron 8350 @ 2.2Ghz

What are we looking at in terms of PPD?

EDIT: Thnx just saw the post above.

Reason is a guy is selling it. I would pick it up if it would give some nice numbers, but if we are only looking at less then 50k PPD i see now point.


16 cores total but not overclocked. You could do bigadv with it and probably pull around 30-40kish.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Has been answered above..

Is OCN taking ages to load for anyone else?


Just saw it, Notice my Edit









Yes it's taking longer then before. About 5 Sec per page and that's on a 25Mbit connection.

I guess its no point in grabbing it then. The guys is asking about 600$ for the Tyan + 4x Opteron 8350's + coolers. I would jump on it if someone could give me some good numbers.


----------



## 5prout

4.91 behind...


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


16 cores total but not overclocked. You could do bigadv with it and probably pull around 30-40kish.


Again with the long load time. While im writing a post (30 sec) i get 2 answers









40k i see no point, might as well grab a 2600k and a cheap board. That would eat the **** out of the Opteron's


----------



## Zyphur

I have no idea if this is going well or not.
Somebody check please, haha.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Any clue what we are looking at in terms of PPD?


can't quite see it hitting 50k I'm afraid. Not sure though, can't find any numbers from anything comparable.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Just saw it, Notice my Edit









Yes it's taking longer then before. About 5 Sec per page and that's on a 25Mbit connection.

I guess its no point in grabbing it then. The guys is asking about 600$ for the Tyan + 4x Opteron 8350's + coolers. I would jump on it if someone could give me some good numbers.


You'll be pressed to find any number based on experience. Few folks run server/workstation multiple CPU boards...and virtually none run Opteron multi-CPU.

I've always wanted to do multi-cpu but is just too expensive for me to justify it...for 4xquads and board that is a great deal IMHO. No clue about performance.


----------



## dev1ance

It must be the SR-2s dumping their -bigadvs today for HWC or something.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


I have no idea if this is going well or not.
Somebody check please, haha.











Looks good. PPD doesn't calculate till three frames in.


----------



## KOBALT

With all the bigadv's, I'm not getting excited or upset till the last 2 days...


----------



## Zyphur

My PPD came in at: 10,935.9
Sound about right?

How long does it take to finish?


----------



## Sircles

how does the bigadv work, is it 1 per core or like 1 per cpu? im cluelesssss


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


how does the bigadv work, is it 1 per core or like 1 per cpu? im cluelesssss


For you it would run 24 or 23 threads on that many cores. Bigadv is the term coined to extra large WUs that give the most PPD.


----------



## Millentree10

er i was dead wrong EDIT


----------



## venomblade

oh noez woke up to them having a bigger lead, on to another WU


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


I have no idea if this is going well or not.
Somebody check please, haha.











Go up to 75% fan and watch as your GPU drops a few degrees.


----------



## Wishmaker

99 % on both my bigadvs. 35 mins and they drop


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13444358*
> For you it would run 24 or 23 threads on that many cores. Bigadv is the term coined to extra large WUs that give the most PPD.


ahh okay, so its just one spread over 24 cores so basically it goes quickerrer


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13444379*
> 99 % on both my bigadvs. 35 mins and they drop


YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!1


----------



## Wishmaker

delta is greater


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13444389*
> ahh okay, so its just one spread over 24 cores so basically it goes quickerrer


Yea its still an SMP unit, its just extremely large. SMP stands for "symmetric multi processing." Bigadv units give large bonuses too so the faster you complete them the more bonus you get. This has the effect of making your PPD go up exponentially with added CPU power.


----------



## Millentree10

Anyone want to take a closer look at the graph?










They skipped the last update an hour ago, thats why the jump from 4.05 to 4.91 was huge


----------



## Wishmaker

Voila, I got two of these


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13444438*
> Anyone want to take a closer look at the graph?
> 
> They skipped the last update an hour ago, thats why the jump from 4.05 to 4.91 was huge


Huge for them :/..


----------



## superhead91

So I'm running an SMP wu and it's been at 58% for a long time... But my cpu is maxing out.. I don't know why it's not advancing


----------



## Zyphur

How long does the folding set run?
Just want to know how long to leave it running.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

5 days 20 hours and 59 minutes remaining


----------



## j.col

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13444459*
> Voila, I got two of these


28493 PPD







puts my 7000PPD into perspective


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


How long does the folding set run?
Just want to know how long to leave it running.


It will run indefinitely (downloads new work units) so leave it running at least till the CC is over (May 15).


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


28493 PPD







puts my 7000PPD into perspective










Everything matters mate. That was low ppd, on my first 2 bigadv both my machines were doing 30.000 PPD


----------



## koven

lol their lead just keeps growing even after the update to calcuations... we're fvcked


----------



## Millentree10

why are AMD cards of equal or greater performance than nvidia cards worth less PPD than said nvidia cards


----------



## phazer11

Yup it all matters!
Anyways someone on Steam chat said no one could help him try troubleshooting his OS X issue?
The ATi cards are still in beta.


----------



## Biokinetica

My computer becomes totally unresponsive once my monitor goes into sleep mode while folding. Is this normal?


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


It will run indefinitely (downloads new work units) so leave it running at least till the CC is over (May 15).


My complete is currently at 25%.
How long should it take to hit 100%?

Can I shut the folding program off and then continue from where I left off when I re-open it?


----------



## vesley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


lol their lead just keeps growing even after the update to calcuations... we're fvcked


They seem to get a steady ppd amount but we drop a bigadv every few hours that makes us jump a bit.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


Can I shut the folding program off and then continue from where I left off when I re-open it?


Yeah, it will normally start back up where you left off.


----------



## Wishmaker

I finished my 2 bigadv! So far I have done 4 bigadv for the CC, and starting the next 2


----------



## 5prout

!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I finished my 2 bigadv! So far I have done 4 bigadv for the CC, and starting the next 2


----------



## Wishmaker

For some reason both my pcs are doing nothing now ... uai! uai standford?? Can't you see OCN needs my Jiggawatts???


----------



## Wishmaker

***Wooohoooo*** Just picked up two new bigadv units







. Muwhahaha!!! Will definitely finish them by Sunday. Personal record ... 6 bigadv! I am worthy of a badge


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


***Wooohoooo*** Just picked up two new bigadv units







. Muwhahaha!!! Will definitely finish them by Sunday. Personal record ... 6 bigadv! I am worthy of a badge










Good work, here you go.


----------



## kcuestag

I can now say that I am officially 18 years old!


----------



## Wishmaker

^^Awwww*** You made my day ****








^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## sbinh

darn .. it's 4.79pts now ...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


^^Awwww*** You made my day ****








^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!










Thanks!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can now say that I am officially 18 years old!










Happy Birthday!


----------



## Eggy88

Anyone in China here. If so could you travel to Tianjin and ask to borrow the Tianhe-1A? Just for a day.

Quote:



Tianhe-1A achieved the record using 7,168 NVIDIA Tesla M2050 GPUs and 14,336 Intel Xeon CPUs consuming 4.04 megawatts. The fully operational Tianhe-1A, located at the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin, scored 2.507 petaflops as measured by the LINPACK benchmark


Should be good for some PPD.

Oh BTW: Remember to fold for OCNChimpin rest should be in the first post.

Thnx.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can now say that I am officially 18 years old!




















Happy birthday!

Makes me feel old.









Where is your avatar... I am dissapoint...


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


***Wooohoooo*** Just picked up two new bigadv units







. Muwhahaha!!! Will definitely finish them by Sunday. Personal record ... 6 bigadv! I am worthy of a badge











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can now say that I am officially 18 years old!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Happy Birthday!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*











Happy birthday!

Makes me feel old.









Where is your avatar... I am dissapoint...










Thanks!

My avatar is gone for good!


----------



## 5prout

Happy birthday!


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


That ounderfly69 guy said he had heart surgery, or some business, and can't switch.


I was able to use my cell phone to get my laptop to login to my machine on Friday or Saturday cant remember which day, I was really, really sick, to change over my clients. I am finally starting to get better and go home tommorrow.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can now say that I am officially 18 years old!










Oh geez another snot nosed punk on ocn..lolz..Just kidding happy 18TH


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


My avatar is gone for good!




















Happy B-day Kev.................Nice name by the way..


----------



## ezikiel12

soooooo... is 16,144 ppd good?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezikiel12*


soooooo... is 16,144 ppd good?



Of course. You can have almost double on bigadv!


----------



## DevilGear44

What's up with my GPU usage? It fluctuates from 92% to 99% to 92% to 99% and so on...


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


I was able to use my cell phone to get my laptop to login to my machine on Friday or Saturday cant remember which day, I was really, really sick, to change over my clients. I am finally starting to get better and go home tommorrow.


Glad to have you returning home. We here at OCN have missed you and hope you have afast and ful recovery.


----------



## ezikiel12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Of course. You can have almost double on bigadv!










OH SNAP.. your right.. how does that work? Awesome!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can now say that I am officially 18 years old!


















Happy Birthday friend!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezikiel12*


OH SNAP.. your right.. how does that work? Awesome!!



Well ... what client are you using ?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Confirmation Email sent.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*


Confirmation Email sent.


Really? How long did it take?


----------



## 5prout

Around five points behind..


----------



## Wishmaker

We are doing it wrong







.


----------



## DevilGear44

5.15 behind? Not cool!

At least I got my GTX 480 to push out 19.5K PPD


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember guys, if you want to chat about folding or help eachother, remember we have OCN Ventrilo


----------



## superhead91

Moar PPD!!!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


We are doing it wrong







.


Don't know what to do different..


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

we are doing it very wrong...but its soooooooooooo fun!

we are still woopin evga


----------



## ezikiel12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


we are doing it very wrong...but its soooooooooooo fun!

we are still woopin evga


How so?


----------



## Zcypot

Got my 2500k folding and my G73JH folding as well! well hope it is helping out







, not back to reading my book > : O


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


we are doing it very wrong...but its soooooooooooo fun!

we are still woopin evga


Not in total points tho, but yea








Even tho, idk where in this thread i read this, but i'd feel la tad better losing to the best, than losing to the 5th place. But hey, winning is not everything, and 2nd place is not so bad









Also, just quitted [email protected] on my CPU (they can live without me for a week







) and got my i3 free for folding. Which is the best SMP client, v6 or v7? and what kind of PPD should i expect? i'm underclocking it to 4 GHz just to make it more stable (and lower temps), as i doubt i'd pass 4.4 GHz lol


----------



## Thumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


SR-2 (X5670's @ 2,93 GHz)
SR-2 (X5690's @ 3,47 GHz)
I7 980x @ 4.2Ghz
2600K @ 4.7Ghz
I7 970 and I7 870

Up and running.


ok, you have not one but TWO SR-2 systems?
















Well, I had a hiccup yesterday, a cat turned off the power strip for 3 of my systems and my router. Silly cat. I caught it since I was in the other room and suddenly noticed the silence in the computer area (total of 11 120mm fans, 2 140mm fans, one 200mm, and one 250mm fan going silent at once is NOTICABLE lol). The issue was that my Black box system (E6550 @ 3.4Ghz) has been having issues with the LAN on the motherboard and this was it's final straw and it just died. After an hour messing with it I gave up, it would not accept an IP from my router, even after I unplugged it from my GS108T switch and put it directly into the router. I assigned it an IP manually, nothing, like I said, been dealing with this for months...LOL.

I hit Fry's last night and grabbed a PCI Gigabit adapter and everything is working fine again.


----------



## Shredicus

Guys, this isnt even close to being over, they probably just had some -bigadv WUs drop, we'll have ours coming up soon too, so dont get down. Remember jsut the other day we were down by 11 points, and came within 1.5 points of them the next morning!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Guys, this isnt even close to being over, they probably just had some -bigadv WUs drop, we'll have ours coming up soon too, so dont get down. Remember jsut the other day we were down by 11 points, and came within 1.5 points of them the next morning!


that's because rules were changed to get more folding points per Chimp point.
I do agree that this isn't over, still got 5 1/2 days to make a difference


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thumper*


ok, you have not one but TWO SR-2 systems?

















no they are his friends'


----------



## ajmidd12

So how is HWC able to increase the lead between us and them? It seems like the challenge is stacked in their favor... even with the point modification a couple days ago.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


What's up with my GPU usage? It fluctuates from 92% to 99% to 92% to 99% and so on...











that is normal, at least from what i have seen on my end with my 580's, it doesn't happen often but it does happen. it's only brief, maybe 10 seconds or less


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Guys, this isnt even close to being over, they probably just had some -bigadv WUs drop, we'll have ours coming up soon too, so dont get down. Remember jsut the other day we were down by 11 points, and came within 1.5 points of them the next morning!


i have a bigadv dropping in about 2 hours.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


So how is HWC able to increase the lead between us and them? It seems like the challenge is stacked in their favor...


low FP/CP ratio+lots of folders
We do have a big FP/CP ratio (second only to EVGA, they must get like 2x our FP to get CP's), but we have a LOT more folders. still, statistics are on their side.


----------



## Zcypot

w00t! got my old rig up and running for CC, Q9400 @ 3.4Ghz folding







.

Got 3 machines now.


----------



## FenrirXIII

Reworked my OC because folding is the first thing to ever show me I had instability...but folding for the first time and hoping to help us win!!

Got a quick question though. I am using GPU Tracker v2. Does this calculate bonus points in its PPD fields?


----------



## Coopa88

Anyway to force getting bigadv or is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Guys, this isnt even close to being over, they probably just had some -bigadv WUs drop, we'll have ours coming up soon too, so dont get down. Remember jsut the other day we were down by 11 points, and came within 1.5 points of them the next morning!


I have been hearing that same pep talk the whole time. Im not saying we out of the game, just we need some desperate measures. We need some servers folding or something.

Something needs to happen because everyday even with the point modification their lead grows.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

My first ever WU just completed


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


So how is HWC able to increase the lead between us and them? It seems like the challenge is stacked in their favor... even with the point modification a couple days ago.


Adding 300K does more for them than it does for us.


----------



## Bobicon

Chimpin Ain't Easy.


----------



## 5prout

5.01 behind!


----------



## CudaBoy71

We going backards instead of forwards...


----------



## Zcypot

I dropped like 3 biadvs when i was asleep







how are we still behind?


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13445732*
> Guys, this isnt even close to being over, they probably just had some -bigadv WUs drop, we'll have ours coming up soon too, so dont get down. Remember jsut the other day we were down by 11 points, and came within 1.5 points of them the next morning!


The only reason it looked like we caught up is because Hardware Canucks were getting way more PPD than they were expected to so they redid the amount of points it took for them to get 1 Chimp point so they now require more, but they are still pulling away from us.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;13446082*
> 5.01 behind!


We doomed !


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13446077*
> My first ever WU just completed


Way to go AddictedGamer93, keep em rollin......


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13446077*
> My first ever WU just completed


First of many I hope.


----------



## BWG

Your folding too slow, fold faster!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

And.......we're done.

I personally think they are doing something fishy, but oh well.


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13446305*
> And.......we're done.
> 
> I personally think they are doing something fishy, but oh well.


Yeah I agree, one would think with the amount of WU's we are dropping both bigadvs and normal we would have pulled ahead by now.

Maybe the captains didn't set their handicap high enough?


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13446305*
> And.......we're done.
> 
> I personally think they are doing something fishy, but oh well.


We should do an investigation.


----------



## 5prout

I don't know... it seems kind of odd. :/


----------



## topog_z

One thing i forget is to turn folding on when i turn my PC on.


----------



## dev1ance

Because they were penalized, they ramped up
their production. Remember, if they get 300K going, they'd get one CP/day but 300K would only get a fraction of a CP for us


----------



## Blueduck3285

This is for science, though we all like to win, its about doing what we can for the race to the cure. Its good to see OCN rally to do what it can to win, but the biggest thing is, coming together in the name of FUN and helping further science.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajmidd12;13446316*
> Yeah I agree, one would think with the amount of WU's we are dropping both bigadvs and normal we would have pulled ahead by now.
> 
> Maybe the captains didn't set their handicap high enough?


It is just weird that they are growing at the same rate per day almost as much as they where before the handicap of 30%. It just seems weird.









In any case if we do not get some hard core big time folding rigs on our side we are straight done for, I guarantee it.


----------



## topog_z

last time i checked here there was little over 400 pages:thinking:


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13446355*
> This is for science, though we all like to win, its about doing what we can for the race to the cure. Its good to see OCN rally to do what it can to win, but the biggest thing is, coming together in the name of FUN and helping further science.


I'm all for folding for a cure, in fact I do it regularly (proof as how I went up 1500 standings in april for our team







).

But what fun is a friendly competition when the rules aren't the same for everyone? Fair is fair.

Hey I can hope to finally win one of our prizes I guess that's always a huge bonus


----------



## BWG




----------



## BWG

I really screwed up on SMP today. I set the wrong CPU oc profile that was .125v off what it needed to fold well and failed 16 WU's today! Ouch!

Newbie error! Delete that profile!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajmidd12;13446410*
> I'm all for folding for a cure, in fact I do it regularly (proof as how I went up 1500 standings in april for our team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> But what fun is a friendly competition when the rules aren't the same for everyone? Fair is fair.
> 
> Hey I can hope to finally win one of our prizes I guess that's always a huge bonus


The whole problem is finding rules that will level the playing field for everyone. That is no easy task, for smaller teams, its easier to boost their Chimp Points by getting a couple of heavy hitting newbies to their teams. For us, a couple heavy hitters makes little dent in our already impressive PPD. Their handy cap was fair and they recruited and got more support to help offset said handy cap. Again, because they are smaller, every new person they add, adds more production in terms of Chimp Points a day than it would for us.

So again, its all for fun. It would be nice to be the winners this year, but I look at the rules for this year as a trial of things, hopefully they can refine this ruleset and make it an even tighter race next year.


----------



## Demented

Whew, took me like 20 minutes to catch up in this thread! Sure does go by fast when I'm sleeping!

I see they have a bit of a gain.

Hmm, will this discourage us? NO!
Will we give up and admit defeat? NO!
Will we whine about the point system? NO!

Will we continue to fold, for the cause, for Syrillian? YES!
Will we remain vigilant in our task? YES!
Will we overtake them and win this thing? YES!

Who are we?

*WE ARE CHAMPIONS!!*

Now get out there and FOLD, FOLD, FOLD!!!


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13446467*
> Whew, took me like 20 minutes to catch up in this thread! Sure does go by fast when I'm sleeping!
> 
> I see they have a bit of a gain.
> 
> Hmm, will this discourage us? NO!
> Will we give up and admit defeat? NO!
> Will we whine about the point system? NO!
> 
> Will we continue to fold, for the cause, for Syrillian? YES!
> Will we remain vigilant in our task? YES!
> Will we overtake them and win this thing? YES!
> 
> Who are we?
> 
> *WE ARE CHAMPIONS!!*
> 
> Now get out there and FOLD, FOLD, FOLD!!!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY[/ame]


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13446467*
> Whew, took me like 20 minutes to catch up in this thread! Sure does go by fast when I'm sleeping!
> 
> I see they have a bit of a gain.
> 
> Hmm, will this discourage us? NO!
> Will we give up and admit defeat? NO!
> Will we whine about the point system? NO!
> 
> Will we continue to fold, for the cause, for Syrillian? YES!
> Will we remain vigilant in our task? YES!
> Will we overtake them and win this thing? YES!
> 
> Who are we?
> 
> *Meat Popsicles!!*
> 
> Now get out there and FOLD, FOLD, FOLD!!!


Fixed!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajmidd12;13446410*
> I'm all for folding for a cure, in fact I do it regularly (proof as how I went up 1500 standings in april for our team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> But what fun is a friendly competition when the rules aren't the same for everyone? Fair is fair.
> 
> Hey I can hope to finally win one of our prizes I guess that's always a huge bonus


The problem is it's almost impossible to organise a fair competition when all the teams have different numbers of folders on different types of hardware.

And in a "fair" competition EVGA would be skipping merrily home from day one if they put a half-assed recruitment drive together so I'm personally glad it's not a fair contest









Props to the beavers for pulling a huge PPD increase out of who knows where though, even if that's really not that heartfelt because I'm terrible at losing









Edit: Looks about 5 posts up... Son of a...


----------



## 5prout

@Demented: Now THATS some good team spirit for us














!!!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;13446496*
> @Demented: Now THATS some good team spirit for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


Ya, but team spirit does not get us chimp points. We need to get something major folding for us


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13446599*
> Ya, but team spirit does not get us chimp points. We need to get something major folding for us


True, but it gives us morale







!


----------



## dave12

This does sort of suck a bit, but honestly it's much closer/reasonable than last years EVGA out of the gate nut punch. I expected we would do better than 3rd, though.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13446635*
> This does sort of suck a bit, but honestly it's much closer/reasonable than last years EVGA out of the gate nut punch. I expected we would do better than 3rd, though.


2nd. Until we hit the OC button on our folding!


----------



## Baking Soda

Still foldin'.


----------



## Zcypot

****... I went to check the q9400 rig in my sisters room and....it was off....I forgot to set it not to sleep!! gargh!..new Win7 installation fail : \


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;13446659*
> Still foldin'.


I'm not going anywhere. I was just appraising the situation I saw when I came home and saw CBC gaining fast and HWC pulling away.

edit: 36 hours on my next -bigadv's.


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13446599*
> Ya, but team spirit does not get us chimp points. We need to get something major folding for us


I think the thing is, no one that is reading/contributing to this thread is sitting with an SR-2 or a dozen industrial servers in their back room thinking "Oh yeah, I forgot about those!" Most of the people here are doing all they can already. Certainly recruiting people is important, but in many cases we're doing all we can do...which is nothing to be ashamed of (man do I sound like my parents).
That's why keeping your rigs folding, look to inform others of the competition/folding, and having an optimistic attitude are probably our best strategies at this point.









Of course I mean no disrespect to Dimaggio, I just mean this as a general statement.


----------



## dave12

Next year we need a hot chick mascot. Perhaps offering hot pics for victory.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13446733*
> Next year we need a hot chick mascot. Perhaps offering hot pics for victory.


Like an overclock.net booth babe..


----------



## daltontechnogeek

5.56 now, We'll catch them though


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13446758*
> Like an overclock.net booth babe..


Indeed. I understand that the Koreans and Japanese have this down to a science. Someone get on it.


----------



## KOBALT

what a sad thread title....

no need to judge now or anytime soon.. bigadv's is what makes this competition.... won't tell until the last day


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13446703*
> I think the thing is, no one that is reading/contributing to this thread is sitting with an SR-2 or a dozen industrial servers in their back room thinking "Oh yeah, I forgot about those!" Most of the people here are doing all they can already. Certainly recruiting people is important, but in many cases we're doing all we can do...which is nothing to be ashamed of (man do I sound like my parents).
> That's why keeping your rigs folding, look to inform others of the competition/folding, and having an optimistic attitude are probably our best strategies at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I mean no disrespect to Dimaggio, I just mean this as a general statement.


No disrespect taken at all bro.









I am the type of person who does not believe Hoping or praying or wishing for the best does any good to anyone. I look at the facts and state my opinion. This may come of as pessimistic to some but its not. Im a realist(probably comes from doin time) and like to keep things that way.

Not saying we are not all doing are best, everyone here is a champ for trying. Its the people that are not here that I hate on.

All good though, I still think they are suspect IMO.


----------



## ounderfla69

The one thing they didn't take into account was massive production increases vs the base average productions. Whati they should have done was if the base production is x and the current production rate is k(x), where k is a variable for each report. The amount of points required will go up as the variable K goes up. This would create a more fair and competitive of all teams. If I started a group of say 50 folders an entered the chimp challenge. recruited say 25 to 50 big folders to my team we would wipe out the competition. Although legal its not fair and if you deal straight out points thats not fair either but there has to be a more balanced way.


----------



## BlueLights

Just curious, if I change my Identity from OCNChimpin to my user name here, will that effect us in any way? I'm still on team 37726. but I'm wanting to see my total points and whatnot on the [email protected] website. Just wanted to ask before I made any changes


----------



## falconkaji

Let's not give up just because they're still pulling ahead. There's still some time left, and even if we don't get 1st, we can claim a moral victory.

Sketchy beavers...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights;13446944*
> Just curious, if I change my Identity from OCNChimpin to my user name here, will that effect us in any way? I'm still on team 37726. but I'm wanting to see my total points and whatnot on the [email protected] website. Just wanted to ask before I made any changes


If you change from OCNChimpin it wont count towards the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights;13446944*
> Just curious, if I change my Identity from OCNChimpin to my user name here, will that effect us in any way? I'm still on team 37726. but I'm wanting to see my total points and whatnot on the [email protected] website. Just wanted to ask before I made any changes


Yes that will take points away from the CC.


----------



## BlueLights

Oh okay! Glad I asked first, I'll wait til the CC is over then! Thanks for the quick reply =D would've felt bad if I had changed it -then- inquired


----------



## dev1ance

Well, HWC is ramping it up:
Quote:


> Hardware received, and being worked on.
> 
> 570, 480, 470, 465, 465, 460, 295 and a 285. Add a 975x in the mix for some bigadv fun.
> Boards are triple UD5s, and a P55.
> PSUs are HX1000, CM 1000 and a XFX 650. Add Chrisk's HX850 coming in tomorrow.
> 
> Still left to attend... 480, 470, 295 and 285.
> 
> Already folding: 570, 465 and 465.


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights;13446976*
> Oh okay! Glad I asked first, I'll wait til the CC is over then! Thanks for the quick reply =D would've felt bad if I had changed it -then- inquired


whats your folding username?


----------



## gildadan

well the cc has claimed another victim. Goodbye r3e I barely knew thee.










not sure what happened but it quit last night. Thought she just locked up but when it wouldn't post tonight I knew something was up. Looks like I am pretty much down for the count now. Will try to get my 775 system going. There was definitely fire because the card in that slot has a nice smoke trail on it as well. Now hopefully can get an rma. No matter what won't be back in operation this competition.


----------



## BlueLights

Was just going to use 'Bluelights' Though I see it's already being used at [email protected] on the donor list..the only identity i've had in the client is OCNChimpin so far. Still very new to this..only been folding for a few days now


----------



## mike597

I hate losing... so I installed another gtx570 on air cooled rather than have the downtime of getting it set up on water cooling...

On a happy note, I'm now pulling 90K ppd


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13447024*
> well the cc has claimed another victim. Goodbye r3e I barely knew thee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what happened but it quit last night. Thought she just locked up but when it wouldn't post tonight I knew something was up. Looks like I am pretty much down for the count now. Will try to get my 775 system going. There was definitely fire because the card in that slot has a nice smoke trail on it as well. Now hopefully can get an rma. No matter what won't be back in operation this competition.










*plays taps*


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights;13447032*
> Was just going to use 'Bluelights' Though I see it's already being used at [email protected] on the donor list..the only identity i've had in the client is OCNChimpin so far. Still very new to this..only been folding for a few days now


np, when u get folding under your own username, for your stats check this site
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

displays detailed info about production,time, and ranking info.
for example heres my stats
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=428946


----------



## KonigGeist

I just sent in my second bigadv for a total of 160K thus far. Unfortunately, I'll have to back out of the challenge on Thursday as I am moving. But I'll still fold in spirit!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13447024*
> well the cc has claimed another victim. Goodbye r3e I barely knew thee.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn_iz8z2AGw[/ame]


----------



## BlueLights

Awesome! Thanks for the info! =)


----------



## falconkaji

Good lord, the end of that taps video is brutal.


----------



## N2Gaming

Do we still have a chance or is it another nail in the coffin for our second title?


----------



## dev1ance

There's always a chance unless you don't do anything, then it's 0% chance. Recruit more people.


----------



## drnilly007

I did notice that the fah websited said we had 10 less people folding now than we did in the last 5 months


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

You know the sad thing about all of this? Do I think we will lose? Hell yeah. Will I stop or slow down my folding? HELL NO! In fact after the competion, I will keep on chrunching the same, because I fold to win a bigger prize...THE CURE! And I'm sure a lot of people will either quit folding and/or slow down production substantially...and that is the sad thing. The numbers we are producing throughout this challenge should be our everyday numbers...fold on


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13447260*
> You know the sad thing about all of this? Do I think we will lose? Hell yeah. Will I stop or slow down my folding? HELL NO! In fact after the competion, I will keep on chrunching the same, because *I fold to win a bigger prize...THE CURE!* And I'm sure a lot of people will either quit folding and/or slow down production substantially...and that is the sad thing. The numbers we are producing throughout this challenge should be our everyday numbers...fold on


Hell yes.


----------



## drnilly007

I would continue folding but I like to game and gaming I cant do with the folding going on I am however devoting this competition to the folding project now


----------



## AdmRose

I will cut down folding significantly after the CC for the simple fact I don't think I'd be able to sustain it. I'm folding on my laptop in addition to my main rig just for the extra 800 PPD. My laptop won't last too long folding - its not designed to dissipate that type of heat. Furthermore my desktop is in my (poorly climate controlled) bedroom and can easily heat the room up to 83 degrees F in the summer.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13447368*
> I will cut down folding significantly after the CC for the simple fact I don't think I'd be able to sustain it. I'm folding on my laptop in addition to my main rig just for the extra 800 PPD. My laptop won't last too long folding - its not designed to dissipate that type of heat. Furthermore my desktop is in my (poorly climate controlled) bedroom and can easily heat the room up to 83 degrees F in the summer.


This for me, and I cant afford the power bill of 24/7 folding, and it leaves my only desktop locked out of gaming. So I too will turn my lappy and gaming rig off from folding and only hit it up a few nights a week to til I get a new place.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13447368*
> I will cut down folding significantly after the CC for the simple fact I don't think I'd be able to sustain it. I'm folding on my laptop in addition to my main rig just for the extra 800 PPD. My laptop won't last too long folding - its not designed to dissipate that type of heat. Furthermore my desktop is in my (poorly climate controlled) bedroom and can easily heat the room up to 83 degrees F in the summer.


That blows dude. Thought of designating a room in the house for a computer room/office?

Cheers you Folders!









EDIT: There are a few apartment complexes here in town that offer free wifi and electric, but I would not be able to stand not playing my musaks at full volume. My electric bill is not bad either, at $150/mo.


----------



## drnilly007

Yeah my cpu is at 77-73c right now! I decided to put on ASceramique today and didnt think about cure time. Before with the stock ghetto stuff i was at 70c and low 20s idle, now idle is like mid 30s I shoulda just kept the ghetto stuff unless this cure time does something significant


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13447368*
> I will cut down folding significantly after the CC for the simple fact I don't think I'd be able to sustain it. I'm folding on my laptop in addition to my main rig just for the extra 800 PPD. My laptop won't last too long folding - its not designed to dissipate that type of heat. Furthermore my desktop is in my (poorly climate controlled) bedroom and can easily heat the room up to 83 degrees F in the summer.


This... my laptop's cpu has been a constant 82-83C for the past 3 days or so... I'm sure it's not good for it.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;13447250*
> I did notice that the fah website said we had 10 less people folding now than we did in the last 5 months


There are still 326 members of the OCN folding team that were not folding for the CC in the last 24 hours. If you can get them to switch over to folding for OCNChimpin it would help. http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=10&t=37726


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13447404*
> That blows dude. Thought of designating a room in the house for a computer room/office?
> 
> Cheers you Folders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: There are a few apartment complexes here in town that offer free wifi and electric, but I would not be able to stand not playing my musaks at full volume. My electric bill is not bad either, at $150/mo.


Live with the in-laws. Room usage alteration is not a power I've been imbued with.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;13447024*
> well the cc has claimed another victim. Goodbye r3e I barely knew thee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what happened but it quit last night. Thought she just locked up but when it wouldn't post tonight I knew something was up. Looks like I am pretty much down for the count now. Will try to get my 775 system going. There was definitely fire because the card in that slot has a nice smoke trail on it as well. Now hopefully can get an rma. No matter what won't be back in operation this competition.












HEAR YE, HEAR YE!

LET US HOLD A MOMENT OF SILENCE FOR OUR FALLEN ELECTRONIC BROTHER.








HE GAVE HIS LIFE IN SEARCH FOR A CURE AND THE JADE MONKEY.
REST IN PEACE, BROTHER.


----------



## ajmidd12

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=509601

Light at the end of the tunnel? Looks like HWC dropped for one day


----------



## mike597

Alright, I have 2 gtx 570s going in this box, but my other machine doesn't have a psu yet. Anyone know if it's safe to run a gtx580 in the same box as my 2 570s? My psu should handle it, running a corsair AX1200.

would put me around 110K ppd


----------



## drnilly007

sounds like it should be fine


----------



## LostRib

I dont think my sig rig can add much


----------



## drnilly007

so who is winning


----------



## drnilly007

your rig could add more than my p4 machine that has been running along with my sig rig


----------



## gildadan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13447132*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn_iz8z2AGw


Wow excellent taps video although the end almost ruins it even though I wholeheartedly agree with it.

My board did deserve taps though.







Twas a sad time I nearly shed a tear when I saw it. however am holding out hope my rma gets approved. Please Please Please Asus grant me an approved status. It died serving a worthy cause. Trying to save the human race by shaving the beaver lead.


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;13447729*
> so who is winning


Not us, we need MOAR POWA!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

LISTEN UP YE SCALLYWAGS! IF YER SHIP NOT BE SMOKIN' YE BETTER BE PUTTIN' MORE SPEED T' IT. LIGHTEN YER LOAD AND GO FULL SAIL!

All that aside up there, I am really disappointed in those people that are still folding under their personal name. The Chimp Challenge thread has been up for at least 3 weeks. Are people saying that they don't check in here on the forums once in 3 weeks?? I know for a fact that mklvotep(who ever they are in the OCN Forums) had to have been in the forums a few times over the last few weeks. He has cranked out 1 million over the last several days. Perhaps he is folding for OCNChimpin on some of his rigs. Perhaps I am wrong. But its still frustrating to see so many of our members not folding under OCNChimpin.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm thinking that Mark has had something big going on in his life at the moment. He's a massive folder and I believe a Folding Editior too, I really dont think he'd miss this if he had a choice.


----------



## esocid

What's the deal with this 1348 unit? My PPD dropped to 8319 on my 470 with that sucker.


----------



## LostRib

Hmm it seems my x3 440 and hd 4850 only get about 1500 PPD and 1800ppd respectively


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid;13448055*
> What's the deal with this 1348 unit? My PPD dropped to 8319 on my 470 with that sucker.


I hear ya, I just got a 10515 om my GTX285 rig and it cut its PPD in half but with the same point/credit value. PPD swings wildly between different WUs I guess.


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13448082*
> I hear ya, I just got a 10515 om my GTX285 rig and it cut its PPD in half but with the same point/credit value. PPD swings wildly between different WUs I guess.


sabotage! those #@$# dirty EVGA apes


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid;13448055*
> What's the deal with this 1348 unit? My PPD dropped to 8319 on my 470 with that sucker.


my estimated ppd in v7 is 14498 also running a 470 with a 1348 unit. do you have it overclocked at all?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13447811*
> I'm thinking that Mark has had something big going on in his life at the moment. He's a massive folder and I believe a Folding Editior too, I really dont think he'd miss this if he had a choice.


Ah, that explains it. If he has some RL major stuffs going on then I can see how the CC would take a back seat.

But there are others, while not having the output Mark does, that should have switched by now. I dunno maybe I just have no life, or are addicted to this site but I at least check in, if not post a minimum of once a day. To not see the Threads and postings about the CC just confounds me.


----------



## JE Nightmare

well at least we had the biggest points gain in this update. hwc only managed a .21 increase while we pulled out .50. _slowly_ gaining on them.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13448299*
> well at least we had the biggest points gain in this update. hwc only managed a .21 increase while we pulled out .50. _slowly_ gaining on them.


What we need is a 5 point update...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13448331*
> What we need is a 5 point update...


Yup wish I had a Blademaster at my disposal.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13448331*
> What we need is a 5 point update...


lets stay on the bright side of this, if we can manage a .29 increase over them every day for the next 135 hours ( roughly the time left ) we'll gain 39.15 points compared to their 28.35, giving us a 10.8 point lead. Keep the faith man!







( oh and if i'm wrong on any of this feel free to let me know, i've been drinking again. )


----------



## LostRib

Does 3K ppd sound right for my sig rig?


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13448101*
> my estimated ppd in v7 is 14498 also running a 470 with a 1348 unit. do you have it overclocked at all?


Yes only to 702, but I just realized I'm running the v6 client. I'll take the hit since I'm only at 30% and install the v7 client.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13448433*
> Does 3K ppd sound right for my sig rig?


Yeah


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13448479*
> Yeah


I pale in comparison to the rest of you, but I'll do my best to help


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13448497*
> I pale in comparison to the rest of you, but I'll do my best to help


You more than triple my lappy!

Every little bit helps.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid;13448462*
> Yes only to 702, but I just realized I'm running the v6 client. I'll take the hit since I'm only at 30% and install the v7 client.


probably why my ppd is a bit higher then. i have my at 760.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13448528*
> probably why my ppd is a bit higher then. i have my at 760.


And probably running the v7 client


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13448429*
> lets stay on the bright side of this, if we can manage a .29 increase over them every day for the next 135 hours ( roughly the time left ) we'll gain 39.15 points compared to their 28.35, giving us a 10.8 point lead. Keep the faith man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( oh and if i'm wrong on any of this feel free to let me know, i've been drinking again. )


I don't care if you been doing Keg Stands for a week straight. This is the kind of attitude that I've been wanting to see from OCN members since this thing started when everyone was ready to stick it to EVGA.









Far as I'm concerned the Goal has not changed. Only the target.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wupah

Why do some WUs offer more PPD ?

My combined PPD swings from 24k to over 30k every now and then.


----------



## Kevdog

Heres is PPD data
CPU....http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/591976-folding-home-cpu-ppd-database.html
GPU....http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html


----------



## Grandpa_01

Well I just switched my last machine over to OCNChimpin and the first bigadv for OCN will complete in about 4 hours for around 97,000 points and another 5 bigadv will complete within the next 36 hours. Hopefully it will help get you over the top.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13448605*
> Well I just switched my last machine over to OCNChimpin and the first bigadv for OCN will complete in about 4 hours for around 97,000 points and another 5 bigadv will complete within the next 36 hours. Hopefully it will help get you over the top.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13448605*
> Well I just switched my last machine over to OCNChimpin and the first bigadv for OCN will complete in about 4 hours for around 97,000 points and another 5 bigadv will complete within the next 36 hours. Hopefully it will help get you over the top.


Thanks Papa


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13448605*
> Well I just switched my last machine over to OCNChimpin and the first bigadv for OCN will complete in about 4 hours for around 97,000 points and another 5 bigadv will complete within the next 36 hours. Hopefully it will help get you over the top.


THANK YOU!!!!!

And finally I was able to get to 2 machines that were "offline" dunno what happened to them but all is fixed and OC'd C2D e4500 and GTS 250 are back online and chuggin away! Another 9K PPD


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13448528*
> probably why my ppd is a bit higher then. i have my at 760.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13448569*
> And probably running the v7 client


Oh, no wonder. For some reason it dropped to 2D clocks. Reboot will set things straight.


----------



## Klue22

Earlier I finally got the rest of my hardware setup. Added a 2600k, two GX2s, and a 470 to the farm so I can now say I'm at full capacity. Link is in my sig for those interested.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13448723*
> Earlier I finally got the rest of my hardware setup. Added a 2600k, two GX2s, and a 470 to the farm so I can now say I'm at full capacity. Link is in my sig for those interested.


Holy CRAP! Nice PPD


----------



## iinversion

Just started my sig rig up folding. It should fold 24/7 unless I happen to need my CPU/GPU for something. Hope it helps. (New to folding)


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13448776*
> Holy CRAP! Nice PPD


Thanks.








Now if I can get everything to stay online that will be a greater victory. That 2600k went through very little stress testing on its OC so I hope it holds up. I've found though that running prime95 with as much memory as possible seems to be the best when shooting for folding stability.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13448811*
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can get everything to stay online that will be a greater victory. That 2600k went through very little stress testing on its OC so I hope it holds up. I've found though that running prime95 with as much memory as possible seems to be the best when shooting for folding stability.


Im still working on a good Folding OC... so far I can push it to ~4.1 @ my current voltage...but only tried for say 5 min. I cant risk trashing a -bigadv for an unstable +100mhz OC


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13448848*
> Im still working on a good Folding OC... so far I can push it to ~4.1 @ my current voltage...but only tried for say 5 min. I cant risk trashing a -bigadv for an unstable +100mhz OC


right now i'm at 4.2 @ 1.36v with just over a day left on a -bigadv. as soon as that finishes, I'm going to try for 4.5 since i still have yet to see 70 degrees


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13448848*
> Im still working on a good Folding OC... so far I can push it to ~4.1 @ my current voltage...but only tried for say 5 min. I cant risk trashing a -bigadv for an unstable +100mhz OC


Good call, best to wait for the end of the CC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13448921*
> right now i'm at 4.2 @ 1.36v with just over a day left on a -bigadv. as soon as that finishes, I'm going to try for 4.5 since i still have yet to see 70 degrees


if you're at 1.36 and 4.2 you're probably not going to get 4.5 stable (speaking from Nahelem OCing experience). Once you hit 1.4v it starts taking exponentially more to increase clocks. I would stick with where you are or _maybe_ try to push 4.3, but only after the CC. You're too valuable to lose!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13448921*
> right now i'm at 4.2 @ 1.36v with just over a day left on a -bigadv. as soon as that finishes, I'm going to try for 4.5 since i still have yet to see 70 degrees


Yea right now im sitting at 58-60C so i can def push this chip farther. I love my thermalright







Im comfortable with 75-80C honestly. And when I get that high, well it might just be time to switch to water


----------



## cc_brandon

Ugh, first my Brink key doesn't work and now my 970 is showing a PPD of 0 Anyone have any ideas why HFM is doing this? I checked the log and the TPF is fine. Could this just be a problem with HFM (and not the WU/points)? Here's a link to my HFM site.

http://ccbrandon.freeiz.com/summary.html


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Yay! 5pts away now... we gainin

*edit*
@ 31:06 should be 35K PPD ish... idk why its not showing tho


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13448996*
> Yay! 5pts away now... we gainin


Who are We??


----------



## c0oKi3

My last WU can't seem to upload itself. Its been doing this for the past few hours:









here is a chunk of my log

Code:



Code:


02:56:14:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:56:14:Starting Unit 01
02:56:14:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
02:56:14:Running core: C:/Users/name/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -lifeline 6992 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
02:56:14:Started core on PID 5108
02:56:14:FahCore 0x16 started
02:56:14:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
02:56:14:Starting Unit 03
02:56:14:Running core: C:/Users/name/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_11.fah/FahCore_11.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -lifeline 6992 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1
02:56:14:Started core on PID 6964
02:56:14:FahCore 0x11 started
02:56:14:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
02:56:14:Trying to send results to collection server
02:56:14:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:56:14:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
02:56:14:Unit 01:
02:56:14:Unit 01:*------------------------------*
02:56:14:Unit 01:[email protected] GPU Core
02:56:14:Unit 01:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
02:56:14:Unit 01:
02:56:14:Unit 01:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
02:56:14:Unit 01:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
02:56:14:Unit 01:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
02:56:14:Unit 01:Core      : x=16
02:56:14:Unit 01: Window's signal control handler registered.
02:56:14:Unit 01:Preparing to commence simulation
02:56:14:Unit 01:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
02:56:15:Unit 03:
02:56:15:Unit 03:*------------------------------*
02:56:15:Unit 03:[email protected] GPU Core - Beta
02:56:15:Unit 03:Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
02:56:15:Unit 03:
02:56:15:Unit 03:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
02:56:15:Unit 03:Build host: amoeba
02:56:15:Unit 03:Board Type: AMD
02:56:15:Unit 03:Core      : 
02:56:15:Unit 03:Preparing to commence simulation
02:56:15:Unit 03:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
02:56:16:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
02:56:16:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
02:56:18:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
02:56:18:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
02:56:18:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:56:18:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
02:56:19:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
02:56:19:Trying to send results to collection server
02:56:19:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:56:19:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
02:56:20:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
02:56:20:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
02:56:22:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
02:56:24:Unit 01:- Looking at optimizations...
02:56:24:Unit 01:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
02:56:24:Unit 01:- Previous termination of core was improper.
02:56:24:Unit 01:- Going to use standard loops.
02:56:24:Unit 01:- Files status OK
02:56:24:Unit 01:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
02:56:24:Unit 01:- Expanded 44729 -> 169787 (decompressed 379.5 percent)
02:56:24:Unit 01:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44729 data_size=169787, decompressed_data_size=169787 diff=0
02:56:24:Unit 01:- Digital signature verified
02:56:24:Unit 01:
02:56:24:Unit 01:Project: 11294 (Run 7, Clone 182, Gen 9)
02:56:24:Unit 01:
02:56:24:Unit 01:Entering M.D.
02:56:24:Unit 03:- Looking at optimizations...
02:56:24:Unit 03:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
02:56:24:Unit 03:- Previous termination of core was improper.
02:56:24:Unit 03:- Files status OK
02:56:24:Unit 03:- Expanded 98732 -> 492188 (decompressed 498.5 percent)
02:56:24:Unit 03:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98732 data_size=492188, decompressed_data_size=492188 diff=0
02:56:24:Unit 03:- Digital signature verified
02:56:24:Unit 03:
02:56:24:Unit 03:Project: 5734 (Run 3, Clone 514, Gen 347)
02:56:24:Unit 03:
02:56:24:Unit 03:Entering M.D.
02:56:26:Unit 01:Will resume from checkpoint file 01/wudata_01.ckp
02:56:26:Unit 01:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3806026988 688724017 1954499294 2925066150 1706578950
02:56:26:Unit 01:Working on PEPTIDE (1-42)
02:56:26:Unit 01:Client config unavailable.
02:56:26:Unit 01:Starting GUI Server
02:56:29:Unit 01:Resuming from checkpoint
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
02:56:29:Unit 01:   0   3806026988   3806026988
02:56:29:Unit 01:   1    688724017    688724017
02:56:29:Unit 01:   2   1954499294   1954499294
02:56:29:Unit 01:   3   2925066150   2925066150
02:56:29:Unit 01:   4   1706578950   1706578950
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.log Verified 01/wudata_01.log
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.trr Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.xtc Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.edr Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
02:56:29:Unit 01:Resumed from checkpoint
02:56:29:Unit 01:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
02:56:29:Unit 01:Completed  15500001 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
02:56:30:Unit 03:Will resume from checkpoint file
02:56:30:Unit 03:Tpr hash 03/wudata_01.tpr:  3878921575 2644281900 2233597481 4031447297 2564160766
02:56:31:Unit 03:Working on Protein
02:56:31:Unit 03:Client config unavailable.
02:56:31:Unit 03:Starting GUI Server
02:56:33:Unit 03:Resuming from checkpoint
02:56:33:Unit 03:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
02:56:33:Unit 03:   0   3878921575   3878921575
02:56:33:Unit 03:   1   2644281900   2644281900
02:56:33:Unit 03:   2   2233597481   2233597481
02:56:33:Unit 03:   3   4031447297   4031447297
02:56:33:Unit 03:   4   2564160766   2564160766
02:56:33:Unit 03:Verified 03/wudata_01.log
02:56:33:Unit 03:Verified 03/wudata_01.edr
02:56:33:Unit 03:Verified 03/wudata_01.xtc
02:56:33:Unit 03:Completed 40%
02:57:18:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
02:57:18:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:57:18:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
02:57:20:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
02:57:20:Trying to send results to collection server
02:57:20:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:57:20:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
02:57:25:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
02:57:25:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
02:57:29:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
02:58:55:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
02:58:55:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:58:55:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
02:58:56:Unit 03:Completed 41%
02:58:59:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
02:58:59:Trying to send results to collection server
02:58:59:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
02:58:59:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
02:59:06:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
02:59:06:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
02:59:12:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
02:59:49:Unit 01:Completed  16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
03:01:16:Unit 03:Completed 42%
03:01:33:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
03:01:33:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:01:33:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
03:01:36:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
03:01:36:Trying to send results to collection server
03:01:36:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:01:36:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
03:01:42:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
03:01:42:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
03:01:48:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
03:03:29:Unit 01:Completed  16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
03:03:35:Unit 03:Completed 43%
03:05:47:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
03:05:47:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:05:47:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
03:05:50:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
03:05:50:Trying to send results to collection server
03:05:50:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:05:50:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
03:05:54:Unit 03:Completed 44%
03:05:56:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
03:05:56:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
03:06:02:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
03:07:09:Unit 01:Completed  17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
03:08:13:Unit 03:Completed 45%
03:10:35:Unit 03:Completed 46%
03:10:56:Unit 01:Completed  17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
03:12:32:Slot 00 finishing
03:12:32:Slot 01 finishing
03:12:38:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
03:12:38:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:12:38:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
03:12:41:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
03:12:41:Trying to send results to collection server
03:12:41:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:12:41:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
03:12:47:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
03:12:47:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
03:12:53:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
03:13:00:Unit 03:Completed 47%
03:14:44:Unit 01:Completed  18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
03:15:27:Unit 03:Completed 48%
03:17:54:Unit 03:Completed 49%
03:18:26:Unit 01:Completed  18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
03:20:21:Unit 03:Completed 50%
03:22:07:Unit 01:Completed  19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
03:22:48:Unit 03:Completed 51%
03:23:44:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
03:23:44:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:23:44:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
03:23:47:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
03:23:47:Trying to send results to collection server
03:23:47:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
03:23:47:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
03:23:53:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
03:23:53:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
03:23:59:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
03:25:15:Unit 03:Completed 52%

Anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Gained .08 over HWC in the most recent update. Every little bit helps! Keep it up.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Im seriously considering selling my game consoles so i can buy 2 580's to fold on


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449004*
> Who are We??


CHIMPIONS!!!!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cc_brandon;13448980*
> Ugh, first my Brink key doesn't work and now my 970 is showing a PPD of 0 Anyone have any ideas why HFM is doing this? I checked the log and the TPF is fine. Could this just be a problem with HFM (and not the WU/points)? Here's a link to my HFM site.
> 
> http://ccbrandon.freeiz.com/summary.html


No time for Brink, Fold!
I'm not sure what the issue is with HFM not showing your PPD.
Experience tells me it should be showing 50kish for that TPF.
Also, how did you apply that background to your HFM page? Would it be possible to use a picture? <---Web coding noob here.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449030*
> CHIMPIONS!!!!


Even better!!


----------



## justarealguy

I've got a Q6600 coming online very shortly. Trying to get ubuntu running on it.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0oKi3;13449006*
> My last WU can't seem to upload itself. Its been doing this for the past few hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a chunk of my log
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 02:56:14:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:56:14:Starting Unit 01
> 02:56:14:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 02:56:14:Running core: C:/Users/name/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -lifeline 6992 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 02:56:14:Started core on PID 5108
> 02:56:14:FahCore 0x16 started
> 02:56:14:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
> 02:56:14:Starting Unit 03
> 02:56:14:Running core: C:/Users/name/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_11.fah/FahCore_11.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -lifeline 6992 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1
> 02:56:14:Started core on PID 6964
> 02:56:14:FahCore 0x11 started
> 02:56:14:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 02:56:14:Trying to send results to collection server
> 02:56:14:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:56:14:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:*------------------------------*
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:[email protected] GPU Core
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:Core      : x=16
> 02:56:14:Unit 01: Window's signal control handler registered.
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:Preparing to commence simulation
> 02:56:14:Unit 01:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:*------------------------------*
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:[email protected] GPU Core - Beta
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:Build host: amoeba
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:Board Type: AMD
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:Core      :
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:Preparing to commence simulation
> 02:56:15:Unit 03:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
> 02:56:16:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 02:56:16:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 02:56:18:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 02:56:18:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
> 02:56:18:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:56:18:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 02:56:19:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 02:56:19:Trying to send results to collection server
> 02:56:19:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:56:19:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 02:56:20:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 02:56:20:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 02:56:22:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:- Looking at optimizations...
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:- Previous termination of core was improper.
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:- Going to use standard loops.
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:- Files status OK
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:- Expanded 44729 -> 169787 (decompressed 379.5 percent)
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44729 data_size=169787, decompressed_data_size=169787 diff=0
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:- Digital signature verified
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:Project: 11294 (Run 7, Clone 182, Gen 9)
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:
> 02:56:24:Unit 01:Entering M.D.
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:- Looking at optimizations...
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:- Previous termination of core was improper.
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:- Files status OK
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:- Expanded 98732 -> 492188 (decompressed 498.5 percent)
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98732 data_size=492188, decompressed_data_size=492188 diff=0
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:- Digital signature verified
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:Project: 5734 (Run 3, Clone 514, Gen 347)
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:
> 02:56:24:Unit 03:Entering M.D.
> 02:56:26:Unit 01:Will resume from checkpoint file 01/wudata_01.ckp
> 02:56:26:Unit 01:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3806026988 688724017 1954499294 2925066150 1706578950
> 02:56:26:Unit 01:Working on PEPTIDE (1-42)
> 02:56:26:Unit 01:Client config unavailable.
> 02:56:26:Unit 01:Starting GUI Server
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:Resuming from checkpoint
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:   0   3806026988   3806026988
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:   1    688724017    688724017
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:   2   1954499294   1954499294
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:   3   2925066150   2925066150
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:   4   1706578950   1706578950
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.log Verified 01/wudata_01.log
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.trr Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.xtc Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.edr Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:Resumed from checkpoint
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
> 02:56:29:Unit 01:Completed  15500001 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
> 02:56:30:Unit 03:Will resume from checkpoint file
> 02:56:30:Unit 03:Tpr hash 03/wudata_01.tpr:  3878921575 2644281900 2233597481 4031447297 2564160766
> 02:56:31:Unit 03:Working on Protein
> 02:56:31:Unit 03:Client config unavailable.
> 02:56:31:Unit 03:Starting GUI Server
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:Resuming from checkpoint
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:   0   3878921575   3878921575
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:   1   2644281900   2644281900
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:   2   2233597481   2233597481
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:   3   4031447297   4031447297
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:   4   2564160766   2564160766
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:Verified 03/wudata_01.log
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:Verified 03/wudata_01.edr
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:Verified 03/wudata_01.xtc
> 02:56:33:Unit 03:Completed 40%
> 02:57:18:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
> 02:57:18:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:57:18:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 02:57:20:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 02:57:20:Trying to send results to collection server
> 02:57:20:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:57:20:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 02:57:25:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 02:57:25:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 02:57:29:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 02:58:55:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
> 02:58:55:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:58:55:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 02:58:56:Unit 03:Completed 41%
> 02:58:59:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 02:58:59:Trying to send results to collection server
> 02:58:59:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 02:58:59:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 02:59:06:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 02:59:06:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 02:59:12:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 02:59:49:Unit 01:Completed  16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
> 03:01:16:Unit 03:Completed 42%
> 03:01:33:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
> 03:01:33:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:01:33:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 03:01:36:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 03:01:36:Trying to send results to collection server
> 03:01:36:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:01:36:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 03:01:42:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 03:01:42:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 03:01:48:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 03:03:29:Unit 01:Completed  16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
> 03:03:35:Unit 03:Completed 43%
> 03:05:47:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
> 03:05:47:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:05:47:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 03:05:50:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 03:05:50:Trying to send results to collection server
> 03:05:50:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:05:50:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 03:05:54:Unit 03:Completed 44%
> 03:05:56:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 03:05:56:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 03:06:02:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 03:07:09:Unit 01:Completed  17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
> 03:08:13:Unit 03:Completed 45%
> 03:10:35:Unit 03:Completed 46%
> 03:10:56:Unit 01:Completed  17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
> 03:12:32:Slot 00 finishing
> 03:12:32:Slot 01 finishing
> 03:12:38:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
> 03:12:38:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:12:38:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 03:12:41:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 03:12:41:Trying to send results to collection server
> 03:12:41:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:12:41:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 03:12:47:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 03:12:47:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 03:12:53:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 03:13:00:Unit 03:Completed 47%
> 03:14:44:Unit 01:Completed  18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
> 03:15:27:Unit 03:Completed 48%
> 03:17:54:Unit 03:Completed 49%
> 03:18:26:Unit 01:Completed  18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
> 03:20:21:Unit 03:Completed 50%
> 03:22:07:Unit 01:Completed  19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
> 03:22:48:Unit 03:Completed 51%
> 03:23:44:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
> 03:23:44:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:23:44:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
> 03:23:47:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 03:23:47:Trying to send results to collection server
> 03:23:47:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
> 03:23:47:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
> 03:23:53:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 03:23:53:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
> 03:23:59:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
> 03:25:15:Unit 03:Completed 52%
> 
> Anything I can do to fix it?


Try it with your firewall off (just for testing obviously). Folding may not have added the exception it should have when it got setup.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449039*
> No time for Brink, Fold!
> I'm not sure what the issue is with HFM not showing your PPD.
> Experience tells me it should be showing 50kish for that TPF.
> Also, how did you apply that background to your HFM page? Would it be possible to use a picture? <---Web coding noob here.


50K? Sheesh...mine musta been screwed up. For a while 6901's were doing 31:24/36 i was only getting around 33K


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449058*
> 50K? Sheesh...mine musta been screwed up. For a while 6901's were doing 31:24/36 i was only getting around 33K


33k for a Nahelem quad? That's perfectly acceptable.
The 970 is a Hex. Typically it pulls 50k-65k depending on how dedicated you are.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13448953*
> if you're at 1.36 and 4.2 you're probably not going to get 4.5 stable (speaking from Nahelem OCing experience). Once you hit 1.4v it starts taking exponentially more to increase clocks. I would stick with where you are or _maybe_ try to push 4.3, but only after the CC. You're too valuable to lose!


thanks for the advice. i'll just hold off until after CC then. too bad i dont have a waterblock for my second 470 or i'd have that folding too. and i cant even throw it in on air because the fitting on the outlet on the first 470 blocks the pci-e slot for the second card


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449083*
> 33k for a Nahelem quad? That's perfectly acceptable.
> The 970 is a Hex. Typically it pulls 50k-65k depending on how dedicated you are.


??? Im confuzzled then... even tho there are 2 extra cores and 2 extra threads (6/12) vs (4/8) the TPF is almost the same? And its the same project (6901). How should he get an extra 17K PPD extra when our WU will finish within 1-2hrs of each other?


----------



## nagle3092

At least our PPD is starting to slope up again.


----------



## c0oKi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449054*
> Try it with your firewall off (just for testing obviously). Folding may not have added the exception it should have when it got setup.


Thanks for the suggestion








But this could possibly be my 6th WU and this is the first time it fails to send.
I will give it a go... still worth a try


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449114*
> ??? Im confuzzled then... even tho there are 2 extra cores and 2 extra threads (6/12) vs (4/8) the TPF is almost the same? And its the same project (6901). How should he get an extra 17K PPD extra when our WU will finish within 1-2hrs of each other?


I thought you were referring to your system getting 33k PPD like that was bad. I looked in your sig and saw you have a 950. If you're on a hex core and getting 33k PPD with the same TPF its likely because the WU got delayed somewhere. Since bonus is calculated based off how early you turn it in you will get less bonus the longer you wait, hence lower PPD (while still having the same TPF). Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449030*
> MeatPopsicles!!!!


Fixed!


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449039*
> No time for Brink, Fold!
> I'm not sure what the issue is with HFM not showing your PPD.
> Experience tells me it should be showing 50kish for that TPF.
> Also, how did you apply that background to your HFM page? Would it be possible to use a picture? <---Web coding noob here.


No worries about Brink, doesn't work anyways My PPD is normally around 36-37k, but I think that's about right. I believe a TPF of about 24:30 is needed to get around 50k PPD on a 6901.

I did the background up awhile ago so I can't remember exactly how I did it. It was pretty easy, just took a bit of time to figure out what did what. Basically, just go into the installation folder for HFM and open a folder that's called CSS (might be wrong on the name, but it should be easy to figure out). In there, you'll see the XML files for the different themes that come with HFM. Make a copy of one of those files and then edit it so it appears how you want. Then just go into HFM options, and your new style should be in there:thumb:

If you'd like, I can make a thread with a more detailed guide on how to do it. I'm not too sure if you could add a picture, but I'm sure there's a way. I'll see if I can figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Zcypot

Yeah! LETS WIN THIS 5H!7

I double checked all my rigs and they are running full blast! Quick tour of my folding rigs








So excited first chimp challenge I have done! Lets make it a win!
*Sound at the start might be loud.. sister likes to watch the tv loud*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZeGWhoFtA[/ame]


----------



## eloverton2

143427 pts dropping from me in the next update. 2 -bigadv's currently 99% done


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13449295*
> 143427 pts dropping from me in the next update. 2 -bigadv's currently 99% done


holy crap! I can only do bigadvs on my sig rig : \


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cc_brandon;13449274*
> No worries about Brink, doesn't work anyways My PPD is normally around 36-37k, but I think that's about right. I believe a TPF of about 24:30 is needed to get around 50k PPD on a 6901.
> 
> I did the background up awhile ago so I can't remember exactly how I did it. It was pretty easy, just took a bit of time to figure out what did what. Basically, just go into the installation folder for HFM and open a folder that's called CSS (might be wrong on the name, but it should be easy to figure out). In there, you'll see the XML files for the different themes that come with HFM. Make a copy of one of those files and then edit it so it appears how you want. Then just go into HFM options, and your new style should be in there:thumb:
> 
> If you'd like, I can make a thread with a more detailed guide on how to do it. I'm not too sure if you could add a picture, but I'm sure there's a way. I'll see if I can figure it out tomorrow.


A thread would be awesome. I know it would definitely be useful for me. I'm one of those ADD people who would probably change it every week.







I'll see now about poking around the directory to find the other themes.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449224*
> I thought you were referring to your system getting 33k PPD like that was bad. I looked in your sig and saw you have a 950. If you're on a hex core and getting 33k PPD with the same TPF its likely because the WU got delayed somewhere. Since bonus is calculated based off how early you turn it in you will get less bonus the longer you wait, hence lower PPD (while still having the same TPF). Sorry for all the confusion.


thats what i was thinking... a hexcore should rape my 950. but his shows ours are even matched. I was thinking it got delayed somewhere







It would be nice to have a couple rigs that would do 8ish frames/min... a guy named Patriot i believe has a quad opty setup with 48 cores total. Used a software program to OC the multis of the optys and gets around 8 min/frame i believe







mmmmmmm


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13449240*
> Fixed!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dd_qiuWxPs[/ame]


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449335*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dd_qiuWxPs


lol


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449335*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dd_qiuWxPs


love that movie.


----------



## Zcypot

damn, I need to watch it now! is it on netflix?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

excuse me... 6:58 min/frame on 6901... 276K PPD
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1037149365


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;13449382*
> damn, I need to watch it now! is it on netflix?


Sure is


----------



## Blue Marker

Hey again everyone, I was doing some calculations and found this out.

Here are NCIX Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 324,174,413 points which comes out to 324,174.413 per Chimp point.

Here are HWC Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 232,244,119 points which comes out to 232,244.119 per Chimp point or 301,917.3547 per Chimp point after the 30% handicap.

As we all know, they are folding together. If we added their 5 month points, they would have made 556,418,532 together which comes out to 556,418.532 per Chimp point. With their current 15,312,597 total points as of 9PM, they realistically have 27.52 Chimp points.

Just thought it was interesting


----------



## Forsaken_id

Now 5pts behind? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449316*
> A thread would be awesome. I know it would definitely be useful for me. I'm one of those ADD people who would probably change it every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see now about poking around the directory to find the other themes.


Sounds good, I'll try to have it up sometime today:thumb:


----------



## ScurK

Sup guys... Just finished my own bigadv yesterday, now I'm finally working on a 6901 for CHIMP.

My GTX 580 has been hurling WU's at OCNChimpin on the third day now









*EDIT* How come we are falling behind the beavers? We were so close two days ago.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;13449382*
> damn, I need to watch it now! is it on netflix?


Yup, it's on their streaming. I might actually watch it tonight too...lol


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Marker;13449404*
> Hey again everyone, I was doing some calculations and found this out.
> 
> Here are NCIX Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 324,174,413 points which comes out to 324,174.413 per Chimp point.
> 
> Here are HWC Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 232,244,119 points which comes out to 232,244.119 per Chimp point or 301,917.3547 per Chimp point after the 30% handicap.
> 
> As we all know, they are folding together. If we added their 5 month points, they would have made 556,418,532 together which comes out to 556,418.532 per Chimp point. With their current 15,312,597 total points as of 9PM, they realistically have 27.52 Chimp points.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting


This


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Marker;13449404*
> Hey again everyone, I was doing some calculations and found this out.
> 
> Here are NCIX Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 324,174,413 points which comes out to 324,174.413 per Chimp point.
> 
> Here are HWC Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 232,244,119 points which comes out to 232,244.119 per Chimp point or 301,917.3547 per Chimp point after the 30% handicap.
> 
> As we all know, they are folding together. If we added their 5 month points, they would have made 556,418,532 together which comes out to 556,418.532 per Chimp point. With their current 15,312,597 total points as of 9PM, they realistically have 27.52 Chimp points.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting










Good info here


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Marker;13449404*
> Hey again everyone, I was doing some calculations and found this out.
> 
> Here are NCIX Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 324,174,413 points which comes out to 324,174.413 per Chimp point.
> 
> Here are HWC Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 232,244,119 points which comes out to 232,244.119 per Chimp point or 301,917.3547 per Chimp point after the 30% handicap.
> 
> As we all know, they are folding together. If we added their 5 month points, they would have made 556,418,532 together which comes out to 556,418.532 per Chimp point. With their current 15,312,597 total points as of 9PM, they realistically have 27.52 Chimp points.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting


Now that is something to bring to the captain's attention...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449473*
> Now that is something to bring to the captain's attention...


Well, both Zodac and LilChris are online.

It is interesting but Im not sure much can be done with it. We are halfway though the comp and I cant see the rules changing.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Marker;13449404*
> Hey again everyone, I was doing some calculations and found this out.
> 
> Here are NCIX Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 324,174,413 points which comes out to 324,174.413 per Chimp point.
> 
> Here are HWC Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 232,244,119 points which comes out to 232,244.119 per Chimp point or 301,917.3547 per Chimp point after the 30% handicap.
> 
> As we all know, they are folding together. If we added their 5 month points, they would have made 556,418,532 together which comes out to 556,418.532 per Chimp point. With their current 15,312,597 total points as of 9PM, they realistically have 27.52 Chimp points.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting


Only zodac or one of the other captains would know the answer to that. You may want to send a PM.


----------



## godofdeath

yeaaa so lost as to what chimp points are anymore


----------



## zodac

You know, 100mil seems pretty doable for the CC.


----------



## Kevdog

We are gaining now 4.78......


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13449517*
> You know, 100mil seems pretty doable for the CC.


Speak of the devil


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

4.78!!!!!

ninja'd


----------



## Stef42

We are gaining a little: 4,78


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13449517*
> You know, 100mil seems pretty doable for the CC.


Hey, zodac, what do you make of this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Marker;13449404*
> Hey again everyone, I was doing some calculations and found this out.
> 
> Here are NCIX Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 324,174,413 points which comes out to 324,174.413 per Chimp point.
> 
> Here are HWC Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 232,244,119 points which comes out to 232,244.119 per Chimp point or 301,917.3547 per Chimp point after the 30% handicap.
> 
> As we all know, they are folding together. If we added their 5 month points, they would have made 556,418,532 together which comes out to 556,418.532 per Chimp point. With their current 15,312,597 total points as of 9PM, they realistically have 27.52 Chimp points.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting


EDIT- And woot! A Gain!


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Marker;13449404*
> Hey again everyone, I was doing some calculations and found this out.
> 
> Here are NCIX Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 324,174,413 points which comes out to 324,174.413 per Chimp point.
> 
> Here are HWC Folding Team Stats. From October 2010 to February 2011 they made 232,244,119 points which comes out to 232,244.119 per Chimp point or 301,917.3547 per Chimp point after the 30% handicap.
> 
> As we all know, they are folding together. If we added their 5 month points, they would have made 556,418,532 together which comes out to 556,418.532 per Chimp point. With their current 15,312,597 total points as of 9PM, they realistically have 27.52 Chimp points.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting


I did my own calculations, and just judging from NCIX's drop, I'd guess roughly half of them are folding, not all of them, for HWC. That would still put them in 4th, but this is all heresay and speculation. I'm sure each year the rules will get tweaked so one team doesn't steamroll, like EVGA last year, and HWC/NCIX this year.

Til then, we should all stop QQing and enjoy folding for SCIENCE!!!!


----------



## Klue22

Son of a (insert long string of expletives here*).
I just checked my 970 and it lost a bigadv at 89%. The darn thing just dumped it out of the blue a few minutes ago, I've literally been sitting here the whole time. GRRRRRR!
Didn't even crash my computer or anything.


----------



## DevilGear44

So we'll end up with 3 winners this year....the official winner, the winner with adjusted chimp points, and winner for total folding points.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

demented....they changed to 30% handi or whatever due to the fact that a FEW ncix people switched over. the whole ncix team isnt folding for the beavers so they wont change it again. sry


----------



## zodac

I won't be commenting on any HWC/NCIX theories. The captains have had their say, and we don't intend to change anything else.

It's still in our own hands; we get a few more people switched over from their names, get some new Folders in, and get a bit of luck, and we'll still be able to take it. We're only halfway in, remember.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449554*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a (insert long string of expletives here*).
> I just checked my 970 and it lost a bigadv at 89%. The darn thing just dumped it out of the blue a few minutes ago, I've literally been sitting here the whole time. GRRRRRR!
> Didn't even crash my computer or anything.


Damn - sorry to hear that


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449562*
> demented....they changed to 30% handi or whatever due to the fact that a FEW ncix people switched over. the whole ncix team isnt folding for the beavers so they wont change it again. sry


I was merely wanting feedback from zodac on it. I don't really care either way who wins, since seriously we all win due to the research. I think it's a good idea to point out issues to the team captains so that we can better finalize and tweak the rules, so that future competitions won't be marred by accusations and stuff.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I just got a PM from Syrillian.......

He is not pleased that we are 4.78 points behind and demands an explanation. Someone better start talking. I've bought a little time but he said the next time he shows up and we are behind, it's my head on the platter.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449581*
> I was merely wanting feedback from zodac on it. I don't really care either way who wins, since seriously we all win due to the research. I think it's a good idea to point out issues to the team captains so that we can better finalize and tweak the rules, so that future competitions won't be marred by accusations and stuff.


I recall you asking on the chimp chat what everyone thought of that...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449600*
> I recall you asking on the chimp chat what everyone thought of that...


I did...but here I was mainly asking what Zodac thought. And at the time in chimp chat, it was just OCNers typing. After all, it is chat...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449610*
> I did...but here I was mainly asking what Zodac thought. And at the time in chimp chat, it was just OCNers typing. After all, it is chat...


im watching you....


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449619*
> im watching you....


You're just stalking me until the next time I ask...

Who are We?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13449597*
> I just got a PM from Syrillian.......
> 
> He is not pleased that we are 4.78 points behind and demands an explanation. Someone better start talking. I've bought a little time but he said the next time he shows up and we are behind, it's my head on the platter.


Oh dear... we cant have that...

Must fold moarre!


----------



## zodac

Syrillian is upset?!









BRB, gonna go borrow some blade servers.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449627*
> You're just stalking me until the next time I ask...
> 
> Who are We?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13449597*
> I just got a PM from Syrillian.......
> 
> He is not pleased that we are 4.78 points behind and demands an explanation. Someone better start talking. I've bought a little time but he said the next time he shows up and we are behind, it's my head on the platter.


Guilt trip much?








We're trying! We actually have reversed the trend too, last update we gained on the leader.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13449644*
> Guilt trip much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're trying! We actually have reversed the trend too, last update we gained on the leader.


last *2* updates


----------



## full_force1986

Just wondering why i cant check how many WU;s i have done even when i have done it one of the guides shows to do. Im using Tracker V2.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *full_force1986;13449662*
> Just wondering why i cant check how many WU;s i have done even when i have done it one of the guides shows to do. Im using Tracker V2.


If memory serves, have alook under View Stats.


----------



## cc_brandon

2 bigadvs dropping in 36 hours We can still take this, we're not even 5 points behind.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13449678*
> If memory serves, have alook under View Stats.


I guess there's no simple way to do that with the v7 client?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

72K pts in 8ish hrs


----------



## full_force1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13449678*
> If memory serves, have alook under View Stats.


Where is this view stats you speak of lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449693*
> I guess there's no simple way to do that with the v7 client?


IDK. Im using GPU tracker 2. You might want to PM LilChris?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *full_force1986;13449722*
> Where is this view stats you speak of lol


Are you using GPU Tracker 2 or the V7 client?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449627*
> You're just stalking me until the next time I ask...
> 
> Who are We?


Meat Popsicles!


----------



## Zcypot

Bigadv in 18 mins! >


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;13449738*
> Bigadv in 18 mins! >


Sweet! It'll be in the next update!


----------



## full_force1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13449723*
> IDK. Im using GPU tracker 2. You might want to PM LilChris?
> 
> Are you using GPU Tracker 2 or the V7 client?


GPU Tracker V2


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449742*
> Sweet! It'll be in the next update!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *full_force1986;13449746*
> GPU Tracker V2


They be here:
Thats not my stats BTW,,, pic from the website









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/739408-fah-gpu-tracker-v2.html


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13449742*
> Sweet! It'll be in the next update!


not 11.30 PM update








It will be in 12.30 AM updated


----------



## full_force1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13449762*
> They be here:
> Thats not my stats BTW,,, pic from the website


Ahh thank you.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13449765*
> not 11.30 PM update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be in 12.30 AM updated


Ah, well, either way!


----------



## XPD541

We can get these HWC guys!!









inoz we can!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *full_force1986;13449775*
> Ahh thank you.


Anytime.

If you reset the stats at the beginning of a comp (like the CC or FaT) you can see how many points and WUs you have crunched. Otherwise it just collects them as you go.

I was going to do that at the beginning of the CC but in all the excitement... I forgot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13449790*
> We can get these cheating HWC guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inoz we can!


Steady on there killer... we dont want to be accused of sledging now


----------



## JE Nightmare

I go to get food and return to see we're still closing in.









Sadly my wu's won't finish until 3am. Oh well though, as long as they finish.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13449804*
> I go to get food and return to see we're still closing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Snip~


Dont rush... where not going anywhere


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13449790*
> We can get these cheating HWC guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inoz we can!


Stop with the "cheating" allegations please.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13449827*
> Dont rush... where not going anywhere


Ha believe me, i'm not rushing. I'm in for the long haul, i just want to crank out more wu's. Damn hardware limitations.


----------



## Zcypot

yay, my bigadv finished.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13449843*
> Ha believe me, i'm not rushing. I'm in for the long haul, *i just want to crank out more wu's. Damn hardware limitations.*


I think you just spoke for us all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;13449853*
> yay, my bigadv finished.


Nice! Well done


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;13449853*
> yay, my bigadv finished.


Nice


----------



## Demented

4.7 lead! another .08 for us!

Fold Fold Fold!!!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Flat 4.7. ^.^


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

crunching closer and closer! we can do it!


----------



## FenrirXIII

is it normal for my estimated PPD be higher on a gtx 460 my x6 phenom? D: Or does gpu tracker v2 not count bonus points? Dropped GPU/CPU WU's about an hour ago btw!


----------



## justarealguy

After about 5 hours my q6600 is back up.

Linux is a PITA to set up.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13449956*
> crunching closer and closer! we can do it!


Who are we???

Come on...let me hear it...you know you want to...


----------



## zodac

Sparta?


----------



## Sircles

overclock.net?


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450006*
> Sparta?


:


----------



## zodac

SPARTA!

/caps.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450006*
> Sparta?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13450007*
> overclock.net?


Sigh.









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX39J_YyKbs[/ame]

We Are *CHIMP**IONS!!!*


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenrirXIII;13449973*
> is it normal for my estimated PPD be higher on a gtx 460 my x6 phenom? D: Or does gpu tracker v2 not count bonus points? Dropped GPU/CPU WU's about an hour ago btw!


GPU Tracker doesnt calculate SMP bonus points. You can use Fahmon or HFM to do that for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13450000*
> Who are we???
> 
> Come on...let me hear it...you know you want to...


TIRED and I want to go home...


----------



## zodac

I will never surrender!

Weakness will not be in my heart!


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


SPARTA!

/caps.


----------



## zodac

I'm keeping that video.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I will never surrender!

Weakness will not be in my heart!











For they that fold with me today will be my brothers (& sisters), from this day til the ending of the world!.

We few, we happy few... we band of folders...


----------



## zodac

WE ARE CHIMPIONS!

/caps again


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm keeping that video.


Lol i've watched it at least 5 times throughout today, just amazing.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


We Are *CHIMP**IONS!!!*


thats right...i taught u that


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


thats right...i taught u that 










That you did kind stalker!!!


----------



## Dissentience

Alright I'm gonna leave this to fold while I get some much-needed shuteye
Fold on and here's to hoping I wake up to OCN in the lead


----------



## zodac

We need to invade the CC chat with it; I posted it but no-one noticed...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450101*
> We need to invade the CC chat with it; I posted it but no-one noticed...


YES CAPTAIN!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450101*
> We need to invade the CC chat with it; I posted it but no-one noticed...


We can do that








How many times can I spam it before I get kicked?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13450021*
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX39J_YyKbs
> 
> We Are *CHIMP**IONS!!!*


I love that track. I've heard it with other montages and it all fit great.

It's all well and good but it can't beat the original

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO4tIrjBDkk[/ame]


----------



## The Sandman

Just started CC 21 hrs ago for the first time and so far completed 4WU's just over 17K each with smp cpu only.

Since I don't game much at all (unless my son comes home to visit, hence the POS gpu) how much more could my rig produce if I invested in a quality GPU? Seems I've seen some, that get as much as my cpu on just a GPU or am I mistaken?

Suggestions for something that would game as nice or nicer than his GTX275 and show vast improvement for folding, or would this be a completely different setup? Give me an idea for a nice setup and approx cost, plus how much more it would produce. I obviously don't need bleeding edge technology, but I do have to compete with the boy and wouldn't want anything that adds a ton of heat. I'd also consider a SLI or Crossfire with older units if the gains were there and not crazy priced. Now be nice to The Sandman, I know where you sleep! LOL JK
Thanks guys!


----------



## Zcypot

*Chimpin out*

  
 You Tube


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


*Chimpin out*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJVr0vJK2rs


if i could like comments i would!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

just for craps and giggles...someone should try and fold on a 486 DX


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Just started CC 21 hrs ago for the first time and so far completed 4WU's just over 17K each with smp cpu only.

Since I don't game much at all (unless my son comes home to visit, hence the POS gpu) how much more could my rig produce if I invested in a quality GPU? Seems I've seen some, that get as much as my cpu on just a GPU or am I mistaken?

Suggestions for something that would game as nice or nicer than his GTX275 and show vast improvement for folding, or would this be a completely different setup? Give me an idea for a nice setup and approx cost, plus how much more it would produce. I obviously don't need bleeding edge technology, but I do have to compete with the boy and wouldn't want anything that adds a ton of heat. I'd also consider a SLI or Crossfire with older units if the gains were there and not crazy priced. Now be nice to The Sandman, I know where you sleep! LOL JK
Thanks guys!


I get just over 17K ppd on my GTX580 for a reference. They do cost around $500 though. . .









Any of the GTX400 series should be good for folding, but I'd recommend a GTX560ti for you.


----------



## JE Nightmare

now i'm curious what my ppd would be if i kick my 5770 up to 1GHz core. anyone have a rough guess?


----------



## Disturbed117

On my 13th wu


----------



## Zcypot

Benchmark? o.o... what is it for?


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


now i'm curious what my ppd would be if i kick my 5770 up to 1GHz core. anyone have a rough guess?


between 6 and 7k


----------



## JE Nightmare

Meh, so it won't change much. I'll just leave it where it is.

however, we gained another .11 on HWC.


----------



## Sircles

wooo







i'll have some more comps folding tonight. not amazing ones... but every little helps!!


----------



## Demented

Another gain for us!! Go Go Go OCN!!!

Who are We?


----------



## Sircles

Chimpions!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

WE ARE *CHIMPIONS*!
/caps


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13450315*
> Chimpions!!!!!!


i like this trand i have started









demented.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wow, we reduced the gap between us and EVGA by 1 mil in a day


----------



## Nightz2k

How do ya get the Chimp challenge sig thing ? I've signed up days ago and been non-stop _(24/7)_ since. Not important I guess, but it'd cool to have.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


How do ya get the Chimp challenge sig thing ? I've signed up days ago and been non-stop _(24/7)_ since. Not important I guess, but it'd cool to have.










Under the sig rig? That's from the previous CC. After this one has completed, as long as you participated, you'll get one for the 2011 CC.


----------



## JE Nightmare

you guys have fun tonight, i must retreat into my warm bed. in aprox. 8 hours when i return my gpu should be finish with it's current wu and be finished or within 10% of finishing it's next one while my current smp won't be done until 1pm. sad face.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


How do ya get the Chimp challenge sig thing ? I've signed up days ago and been non-stop _(24/7)_ since. Not important I guess, but it'd cool to have.










teh modz will put it in later on for you


----------



## Nightz2k

Ah ok, I see, thanks.









I was in the 2009 challenge too, but didn't do a whole lot cause it was tougher to get the two 4870's keeping stable at the time. lol


----------



## Wishmaker

We don't seem to have the horsepower







.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


We don't seem to have the horsepower







.


how do you figure? the last 3/4 updates we've gained on them...


----------



## zodac

God you're negative; we've had 3 successive gains, without a major update. We've also outproduced Evga on absolute points for the past 4 updates.

Sounds like horsepower to me.


----------



## Wishmaker

Haven't had my coffee, just woke up, allow me to be grumpy and negative


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450394*
> God you're negative; we've had 3 successive gains, without a major update. We've also outproduced Evga on absolute points for the past 4 updates.
> 
> Sounds like horsepower to me.


Word.
Inch by inch.

PS How was your (math?) test Zodac?


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450394*
> God you're negative; we've had 3 successive gains, without a major update. We've also outproduced Evga on absolute points for the past 4 updates.
> 
> *Sounds like horsepower to me*.


yah, it is the 9600gt I have folding in the living room. oh and the E2180


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR_Plow;13450418*
> Word.
> Inch by inch.
> 
> PS How was your (math?) test Zodac?


Did fine. Bad exams are tomorrow and Friday though.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We are getting there guys. Keep up the great work !


----------



## MR_Plow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did fine. Bad exams are tomorrow and Friday though.










Ditto. 
Virtual high fives/hugs will be in order at the end of the week


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


God you're negative; we've had 3 successive gains, without a major update. We've also outproduced Evga on absolute points for the past 4 updates.

Sounds like horsepower to me.










If only we had a folder like Barnettworks again like in 2009. We even pwned EVGA hard back then.....


----------



## Sircles

Defo catching up because you have me now


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


If only we had a folder like Barnettworks again like in 2009. We even pwned EVGA hard back then.....


which caused [H] to decide to not doe the CC again...

beyond the in team drama


----------



## MediaRocker

I'm folding 24/7!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR_Plow*


Ditto. 
Virtual high fives/hugs will be in order at the end of the week










Lol, I've still got two more next week.









I won't mind though, because we'll be the Chimpions by then.

_Riiight?_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


which caused [H] to decide to not doe the CC again...

beyond the in team drama










[H] don't wanna be in the CC, they don't have to. No loss in my eyes.

Besides, you're a traitor and I don't want you here.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


God you're negative; we've had 3 successive gains, without a major update. We've also outproduced Evga on absolute points for the past 4 updates.

Sounds like horsepower to me.










THIS.

Seriously all their posts depress me.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, I've still got two more next week.









I won't mind though, because we'll be the Chimpions by then.

_Riiight?_

[H] don't wanna be in the CC, they don't have to. No loss in my eyes.

Besides, you're a traitor and I don't want you here.


 now I have a vested interest


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450482*
> [H] don't wanna be in the CC, they don't have to. No loss in my eyes.
> 
> Besides, you're a traitor and I don't want you here.


This. and OUCH.


----------



## zodac

Not here if you're an Evga Folder.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450506*
> Not here if you're an Evga Folder.


haven't submitted any proof either way







Still folding under my [H] username, lol.


----------



## zodac

And how is that a vested interest?


----------



## ablearcher

dunno, cause I like sandbagging for eVGA









That, and the forums move slower there to match me


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13450521*
> And how is that a vested interest?


It's a damned rebellion


----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

lol, I'll switch over till the 15th and submit proof after this last WU


----------



## zodac

You'd better!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

3am. time for bed. have to get up with the 3 yr old in the morn...lol its gonna be a rough day... lets keep pushing forward and win! good luck everyone! and good night


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


3am. time for bed. have to get up with the 3 yr old in the morn...lol its gonna be a rough day... lets keep pushing forward and win! good luck everyone! and good night


there is a song for that time... though it involves serial killers


----------



## pvp309rcp

I'm not a folder but I have started folding with my GPUs except the 8800GT since it can't breath between all my cards (yes all my expansion slots are full making it reach ~106C). Hope it helps since I keep hearing people wanting NVIDIA cards folding. Sadly I will keep it at that as my room turns into an oven when everything is on load.

Good luck OCN.


----------



## zodac

Sounds fair enough to me; welcome to the team.









How about that CPU now?


----------



## pioneerisloud

What is going on here? Earlier we were only 1 point away, now we're 4.59 points from 1st?

Get to crackin' guys! I've got mine going as hard as I can till Friday. Firing up my two laptops even here in about an hour. Gotta get 1st this year!


----------



## Sircles

I may be currently folding on my z600 workstation in my uni class.....


----------



## Sircles

Theres 6 rooms of 13 of them, but people render over night so I'm not allowed to fold on them


----------



## Zcypot

well 38% on my Bigadvadv time to get some sleep, hope we catch up on them!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13450649*
> I may be currently folding on my z600 workstation in my uni class.....


careful with that - you shouldn't be using any systems that you don't have the express permission to use.

Not to mention the fact that, presumeably you only have access to it for an hour or two at once. Which means the folding you can do is minimal really - unless you can complete SMP WUs inside of 24hrs or so you get no real benefit from doing it. And although the Z600s are pretty speedy I'm not sure they'll be capable of finishing SMPs inside of a class.


----------



## Intangible

Welp. One of my GTS 450s died some time today. No idea why







It was running 70-80C. Another one of my GTS 450s has been running at 90C for awhile now.

Luckily I've only had it for 1-2 months! Warranty time.

-7k PPD tho


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


careful with that - you shouldn't be using any systems that you don't have the express permission to use.

Not to mention the fact that, presumeably you only have access to it for an hour or two at once. Which means the folding you can do is minimal really - unless you can complete SMP WUs inside of 24hrs or so you get no real benefit from doing it. And although the Z600s are pretty speedy I'm not sure they'll be capable of finishing SMPs inside of a class.


They don't mind







had a word with the tech admin guys. And I'm here for 7 hours. No one else touches it. Very small place about 70 students total each with their own machine


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sounds fair enough to me; welcome to the team.









How about that CPU now?











So much for not turning my room into an oven...lol.

I guess I could try...but I'll have to turn HT off if that's not that big a deal as I don't plan on letting my 1.47v i7 run 24/7 since it can reach 85-90C during LinX/Prime/Folding (70-75C off). It's been awhile since I slept with 6x 64dBA fans running max lol







. There goes my electricity bill









Btw...which thread was the one where we submit the 50% thingy?


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp;13450784*
> So much for not turning my room into an oven...lol.
> 
> I guess I could try...but I'll have to turn HT off if that's not that big a deal as I don't plan on letting my 1.47v i7 run 24/7 since it can reach 85-90C during LinX/Prime/Folding (70-75C off). It's been awhile since I slept with 6x 64dBA fans running max lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There goes my electricity bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw...which thread was the one where we submit the 50% thingy?


The SignUp thread, link is in the OP. Or, just email to [email protected]*ed*.net


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


The SignUp thread, link is in the OP. Or, just email to [email protected]*ed*.net


no - not post in the thread at all. Must email it.


----------



## c0oKi3

Now I have 2 of them with "Send" status lol








Also no go with all firewalls off. This is the log

Code:



Code:


07:39:30:Unit 02: 100.00%
07:39:34:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
07:39:34:Trying to send results to collection server
07:39:34:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
07:39:34:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
07:39:36:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Upload failed
07:39:36:Trying to send results to collection server
07:39:36:Unit 01: Uploading 2.38MiB
07:39:36:Connecting to 171.67.108.26:8080
07:39:40:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
07:39:40:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
07:39:46:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.
07:40:08:ERROR: Exception: Upload failed
07:40:08:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:11294 run:7 clone:182 gen:9 core:0x16 unit:0x000000090a3b1e5c4d9a1d06357e3c1a
07:40:08:Unit 01: Uploading 2.38MiB
07:40:08:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
07:40:14:Unit 01: 0.16%
07:40:23:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND project:5736 run:2 clone:584 gen:380 core:0x11 unit:0x206b7ebd4dc89076017c024800021668
07:40:23:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
07:40:23:Connecting to 171.64.65.102:8080
07:40:32:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
07:40:32:Trying to send results to collection server
07:40:32:Unit 02: Uploading 635B
07:40:32:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:8080
07:40:41:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
07:40:41:Connecting to 171.67.108.17:80
07:40:44:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Upload failed
07:40:44:Trying to send results to collection server
07:40:44:Unit 01: Uploading 2.38MiB
07:40:44:Connecting to 171.67.108.26:8080
07:40:49:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.17:80: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable network.

Seems I won't be contributing much, if at all, if my foldings aren't getting across









I have a PS3 which haven't been switched on for the past 3 months or so. Do they provide any significant PPDs? If they do, I'll turn it up.
If not, I'll let my current one finish and just sit back rooting for you guys to win this thing


----------



## Demented

5.11 Lead now guys! Let's kick the tires and light the fires!!

We can still do this!!!

We are *CHIMPIONS!!!*


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


5.11 Lead now guys! Let's kick the tires and light the fires!!

We can still do this!!!

We are *CHIMPIONS!!!*


I just don't see us doing any better without more folders, everyone who has posted in this thread has everything they can folding, there are even a bunch of people like myself who switched to -bigadv. i got another -bigadv just a little bit ago that will give 97k when it drops in 2.8 days but that hardly seems enough now.

but i will fight on, the 580's continue to spit out WU's.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0oKi3*


Now I have 2 of them with "Send" status lol

Also no go with all firewalls off. 
Seems I won't be contributing much, if at all, if my foldings aren't getting across









I have a PS3 which haven't been switched on for the past 3 months or so. Do they provide any significant PPDs? If they do, I'll turn it up. 
If not, I'll let my current one finish and just sit back rooting for you guys to win this thing










Do you have a home connection to switch to, the public one is apparently not working.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just sent my Screenshot to [email protected] to prove I was folding for OCNChimpin









Remember to send your screenshots guys.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Just sent my Screenshot to [email protected] to prove I was folding for OCNChimpin









Remember to send your screenshots guys.


Sent mine in on the first day.







Been chimpin' 24/7 since then too.


----------



## Demented

Sent mine in first day as well, and already got my confirmation!


----------



## alwang17

Do Custom*****imps all fold -bigadv or something? Everytime I see OCN and EVGA have one of those huge spikes in point updates, Custom*****imps have a spike greater than both.


----------



## Ceadderman

This is really starting to tick me off. Damned deserters and members who only think of themselves have being working against us since day one.

Those guys can kick rocks as far as I'm concerned now. There is no reason HWC should be this far ahead of us.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MediaRocker

I wish I could just bolt a turbocharger to my PC and make it work faster...I wouldn't mind a little spool time....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Hello kcuestag,

We at Overclock.net - Overclocking.net would like to wish you a happy birthday today!


Thank you OCN!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceadderman*


this is really starting to tick me off. Damned deserters.
-snip-
those guys can kick rocks
-snip-


this.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This is really starting to tick me off. Damned deserters and members who only think of themselves have being working against us since day one.

Those guys can kick rocks as far as I'm concerned now. There is no reason HWC should be this far ahead of us.









~Ceadder










How do you know we have deserters? The ~12% of our points that are non-OCNChimpin are annoying (but at least some are understandable - I have a ~1500ppd client that I can't switch until tonight hopefully, because it's not at my house & I don't have remote access), but I can't see anything that points to deserters...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thank you OCN!










Happy birthday!


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks!

I'm also a bit mad because there is someone actually Folding under my user, and I don't know who it is... I asked my 2 friends that Fold, and also asked my team replacement guy, but seems like they're none of them, however someone is still making points under my user instead of making it for the CC...









Any way to know who's Folding under my username right now?


----------



## Sircles

im folding because you guys need the help :O


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


im folding because you guys need the help :O


You got it all set up then?


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13451093*
> You got it all set up then?


not yet







i'll get it all set up around 7pm GMT. atm just folding on CPU but that was pushing 60k ppd. then will have the 580's which will push ~30k. got an old dual core intel with a gtx 260 in and various other comps lying around. and a couple of laptops. MOAR POWARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Seems like they are gaining greater and greater distance? :/


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13451105*
> not yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll get it all set up around 7pm GMT. atm just folding on CPU but that was pushing 60k ppd. then will have the 580's which will push ~30k. got an old dual core intel with a gtx 260 in and various other comps lying around. and a couple of laptops. MOAR POWARRRRRRRRRRR











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13451106*
> Seems like they are gaining greater and greater distance? :/


A couple of poor updates for us. Hopefully that means a couple of good ones coming up.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13451088*
> im folding because you guys need the help :O


What kind of PPD can that system pump out?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13451035*
> I wish I could just bolt a turbocharger to my PC and make it work faster...I wouldn't mind a little spool time....


I wish I could put my computer in Narnia so it would fold several hundred times faster.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13451028*
> This is really starting to tick me off. Damned deserters and members who only think of themselves have being working against us since day one.
> 
> Those guys can kick rocks as far as I'm concerned now. There is no reason HWC should be this far ahead of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It's not necessarily that we're doing bad (as a matter of fact our PPD output is still growing), but HWC's output is just getting larger and larger too (just faster than we do).

EDIT:

At this rate we might even pass EVGApes in total points.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

I hope so Zodac







.. I had a ISP problem when I was a sleep - so I was offline for like 5 hours or so ..


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


What kind of PPD can that system pump out?


atm its peaked at 90k. but if i OC some rekon i can get closer to 120k.


----------



## Bobicon

well your beating my PPD by about X10.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


well your beating my PPD by about X10.


yours is def better value for money though


----------



## zodac

We have just gained another 0.43pts.


----------



## Demented

4.68 lead now. A .43 gain for us!!

Go Go GO!

Fold Fold Fold!

EDIT-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We have just gained another 0.43pts.










Who are We?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We have just gained another 0.43pts.










Of course we have, I started folding on the last of my hardware.








GO OCN!


----------



## Stef42

We've had a good update, HWC had a small output. I hope some of the members at HWC think: 'we won, I'll fold under my own name again'. Would be funny


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


We've had a good update, HWC had a small output. I hope some of the members at HWC think: 'we won, I'll fold under my own name again'. Would be funny










exactly. Marathon, not a sprint. It ain't over yet...


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We have just gained another 0.43pts.










It's all cause of my 580, I'm sure.


----------



## Klue22

For everyone of us with an i7 or a 580 there are a multitude of people folding on dual cores, low end GPUs, or worse CPUs. They are truly the ones we should be thanking.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

We're pwning EVGA too guys, 11 updates already. We've reduced the gap from 7 mil to 5.5 mil


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13451211*
> We're pwning EVGA too guys, 11 updates already. We've reduced the gap from 7 mil to 5.5 mil


Awesome!


----------



## zodac

Yup... we could possibly aim for highest absolute Folding points at this rate.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13451165*
> 4.68 lead now. A .43 gain for us!!
> 
> Go Go GO!
> 
> Fold Fold Fold!
> 
> EDIT-
> 
> Who are We?


Meat popsicles

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## Bobicon

But still the things that kind of puts me off is that they are bashing us on other forums because they are saying we are the ones crying and that is why they had to redo the point system.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13451222*
> But still the things that kind of puts me off is that they are bashing us on other forums because they are saying we are the ones crying and that is why they had to redo the point system.


Let them; all we need to focus on is increasing our own PPD, either by OCing some more, or by bringing more people in. Family, friends, or just people you know online.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13451221*
> Meat popsicles
> 
> DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


It's not as cool if you don't YELL it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13451222*
> But still the things that kind of puts me off is that they are bashing us on other forums because they are saying we are the ones crying and that is why they had to redo the point system.


Let them say what they want. We know the truth, and folding is what is important to us.

I believe all of the captains again agreed to change the point system, so if they have an issue, tell them to take it up with their captain!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup... we could possibly aim for highest absolute Folding points at this rate.










There should be a consolation prize for that.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Let them; all we need to focus on is increasing our own PPD, either by OCing some more, or by bringing more people in. Family, friends, or just people you know online.










can you do a mass PM on here to all OCN members (not just signed up folders)? Surely Admin wouldn't mind - winning a Chimps gotta bring in more members to OCN, which is ultimately the goal.


----------



## MediaRocker

I got my desktop folding... (check my sig.) with my Graphics...

My laptop folding SMP (http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=75072)

My room is 35c (95F), 44.5c(111.3F) at my desk... and my laptop is on my floor because it needs cool air.

I BE CHIMPIN'!


----------



## bluedevil

Pump it up! MOAR PPD! MOAR!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Zodac where can I find the previous SMP client? If I can set it tagged to 7 threads instead of full now with 7, I can squeeze out more ppd with gpu on as well.

I also turned off turbo for the CPU. For example I now have 4 cores all at the same speed, multi, instead of one core with higher multi. I can't get to 4.25 at the same vcore, but I can get around 4.15 with four cores the same multi. Hopefully it'll mean more ppd.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Good job :


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


I got my desktop folding... (check my sig.) with my Graphics...

My laptop folding SMP (http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=75072)

My room is 35c (95F), 44.5c(111.3F) at my desk... and my laptop is on my floor because it needs cool air.

I BE CHIMPIN'!


























I have your keyboard!








Also, good to have you on board.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Zodac where can I find the previous SMP client? If I can set it tagged to 7 threads instead of full now with 7, I can squeeze out more ppd with gpu on as well.

I also turned off turbo for the CPU. For example I now have 4 cores all at the same speed, multi, instead of one core with higher multi. I can't get to 4.25 at the same vcore, but I can get around 4.15 with four cores the same multi. Hopefully it'll mean more ppd.


Add 7 after the -smp flag so use. 
-smp 7

or you can download this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Fold...0with%20HT.zip

It's already preconfigured with the passkey and everything.


----------



## MediaRocker

of temps


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


How do you know we have deserters? The ~12% of our points that are non-OCNChimpin are annoying (but at least some are understandable - I have a ~1500ppd client that I can't switch until tonight hopefully, because it's not at my house & I don't have remote access), but I can't see anything that points to deserters...

Happy birthday!


Cause people have straight up stated that since OCN is losing they are gonna Fold for EVGA. Just cause others aren't vocalizing this don't mean it's not happening.









Still we're how many days into the competition and people are still Folding under their names? In some instances I can understand it. But not everybody is away from their Folding Rig. IMHO most people still Folding under their names are only doing so for one reason. To gain spots while others are working in team competition.

If half of the people who are Folding as themselves had taken part in this Team Competition this would be a much tighter race. We've lost out on an average of 1.2 million PPD as a direct result of this issue. Half of that is 600k PPD. Where do you think we'd be with another 600 or more PPD a day.









~Ceadder


----------



## Forsaken_id

54,142,221 . . .wow our points are damn good.


----------



## Demented

I just took a look at my sig rig (at home), and it seems to be stuck not being able to send:

Quote:



10:23:55:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:6068 run:1 clone:158 gen:164 core:0xa3 unit:0x03feadc74dc8b58000a4009e000117b4
10:23:55:Unit 01: Uploading 3.62MiB
10:23:55:Connecting to 171.64.65.54:8080
10:24:16:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
10:24:16:Connecting to 171.64.65.54:80
10:24:19:Unit 01: 0.11%
10:24:34:Unit 00:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps (23%)
10:24:49:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Upload failed
10:24:49:Trying to send results to collection server
10:24:49:Unit 01: Uploading 3.62MiB
10:24:49:Connecting to 171.67.108.25:8080
10:24:50:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
10:24:50:Connecting to 171.67.108.25:80
*10:24:52:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.25:80: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.*


It's that last bolded bit that has me perplexed. Is there anything I can do remotely, and if not, what can I do once I get home in about 2 hours?


----------



## Stef42

I think the work server is down, or you could try to restart you're rig.

I suggest to check the server status: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html

Status: not accept(ing), so you have to wait.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


I think the work server is down, or you could try to restart you're rig.

I suggest to check the server status: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html

Status: not accept(ing), so you have to wait.


Ah, thank you. I guess I see what happens when it tries to send again in an hour or so.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Still we're how many days into the competition and people are still Folding under their names? In some instances I can understand it. But not everybody is away from their Folding Rig. IMHO most people still Folding under their names are only doing so for one reason. To gain spots while others are working in team competition.


Anyone who's passing me in rank now is going to be bummed when I come back with my new OC and my new i7 rig.









P.S. This is the first time I've ever used a smiley on a forum - it seemed appropriate.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*











P.S. This is the first time I've ever used a smiley on a forum - it seemed appropriate.


Not very smiley though, is it


----------



## Aeru




----------



## Stef42

Even better


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*










P.S. This is the first time I've ever used a smiley on a forum - it seemed appropriate.


----------



## falconkaji

Well now I just feel overwhelmed!

Can anyone recommend a good linux distro for a folding rig? I want something as simple/stable as possible.


----------



## 10acjed

I see a consistant 12 mil PPD from OCN, considering I have seen a few new folder jumping in to help I would have to agree with Ceader that some are also jumping ship...

I keep an eye on this thread, and have seen quite a few people come in over the weekend and say hello and claim they are going to help...










So either nobody new has joined, or some people stopped folding....


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Well now I just feel overwhelmed!

Can anyone recommend a good linux distro for a folding rig? I want something as simple/stable as possible.


The only simple distro I've used is ubuntu, quite a lot of tutorials here to get you going


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Cause people have straight up stated that since OCN is losing they are gonna Fold for EVGA. Just cause others aren't vocalizing this don't mean it's not happening.









Still we're how many days into the competition and people are still Folding under their names? In some instances I can understand it. But not everybody is away from their Folding Rig. IMHO most people still Folding under their names are only doing so for one reason. To gain spots while others are working in team competition.

If half of the people who are Folding as themselves had taken part in this Team Competition this would be a much tighter race. We've lost out on an average of 1.2 million PPD as a direct result of this issue. Half of that is 600k PPD. Where do you think we'd be with another 600 or more PPD a day.









~Ceadder










This,

If your switching sides just because we are down on ppd then imo you should be banned from folding for ocn in the future period,

Talk about team spirit!!!









And those ppl folding for themselves whilst others are in competition... that's just selfish. It's something the other team's do not appear to be suffering from. there forums are full of belief and loyalism to the team cause, unlike some on ocn, sad but true.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Well now I just feel overwhelmed!

Can anyone recommend a good linux distro for a folding rig? I want something as simple/stable as possible.


If you aren't running radeon cards Ubuntu 10.10 seems to be the choice of many.


----------



## zodac

A lot of people coming over are on -bigadv; that's 2 or 3 days for the new Folders to drop big points.

And still looks like an increase to me. Don't think there are people jumping ship.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I see a consistant 12 mil PPD from OCN, considering I have seen a few new folder jumping in to help I would have to agree with Ceader that some are also jumping ship...

I keep an eye on this thread, and have seen quite a few people come in over the weekend and say hello and claim they are going to help...










So either nobody new has joined, or some people stopped folding....


Dude, it is only just after 6AM EOC time. EOC stats are updated every 4 hours. And the last update is actually good news and disproves that folks are jumping ship.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I have your keyboard!








Also, good to have you on board.









Add 7 after the -smp flag so use. 
-smp 7

or you can download this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/Fold...0with%20HT.zip

It's already preconfigured with the passkey and everything.


Yeah that doesn't work with v7, that's why I needed the last version, which seem to be what you linked. Thanks.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A lot of people coming over are on -bigadv; that's 2 or 3 days for the new Folders to drop big points.

And still looks like an increase to me. Don't think there are people jumping ship.










Agreed, EVGA and OCN are huge rivals. It would be like Darth Vader defecting to the alliance after the first Death Star got destroyed.
^^pardon the lame Star Wars analogy


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I see a consistant 12 mil PPD from OCN, considering I have seen a few new folder jumping in to help I would have to agree with Ceader that some are also jumping ship...

I keep an eye on this thread, and have seen quite a few people come in over the weekend and say hello and claim they are going to help...










So either nobody new has joined, or some people stopped folding....


and all those new folders folding bigadv won't have contributed yet, and those who have been folding bigadv from the start will only contribute every couple of days, making it hard to predict when extra points come in.

Now I don't doubt that we have lost a few people (either due to temps, problems or the general feeling that we won't win). But I don't believe the problem is that large. I also think that the bulk of those that are folding under their own names are simply no longer active OCN members - they are mainly low producers, and so are most likely not really following their folding closely, and don't care one way or another about their team rank or the Chimps. Can't really blame them - it's annoying that they bumped up our handicap for the event, but ultimately without them here we probably wouldn't have the team ranking we now enjoy either.


----------



## 10acjed

Im not saying that the problem is large...

I hope all the new folders are -bigadv, that means we should drop a huge number bump in the next 24 hours

Im not holding my breathe tho









Its more about contributing to OCN for me.. Im not a folder normally, just like to help out during the competition.....


----------



## 10acjed

PS: I also love the fact that I can really feel good about my OC, its been pushing about 85% load for nearly 5 days now...


----------



## Kahbrohn

My GPU is now hard at work. This evening I will re-install a second GPU I have laying around and I can not SLI with to help out as well. Will send in my info as soon as I hit that 50% mark.


----------



## zodac

Cool.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Now I don't doubt that we have lost a few people (either due to temps, problems or the general feeling that we won't win).



Funny because as few minutes ago I was folding my vga just died. Thankfully after a restart it came back. I was like.. NOO.. this can't be...

but still good.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


My GPU is now hard at work. This evening I will re-install a second GPU I have laying around and I can not SLI with to help out as well. Will send in my info as soon as I hit that 50% mark.


Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't it better to run the cards independently rather than in SLI when folding?


----------



## Sircles

im doing -bigadv


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't it better to run the cards independently rather than in SLI when folding?


Not sure about that but I cant use this card to SLI with anyways. That's why I don't even have it installed in my rig right now. But now that I can fold on two "independent" gpu's simultaneously, it is going back in!

Don't mind me. I am a 45 mins. newb at this and this is like a new toy at Christmas/birthday/whatever for me!!! I have no clue what I am doing but as long as it is doing it, I'm good.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't it better to run the cards independently rather than in SLI when folding?


makes no difference - they fold independently whether in SLI or otherwise.


----------



## nikolauska

Whats with the huge drama about switching sides, not folding for OCNChimpin username or not being in first place. It's just a fun little competition with the idea to create massive amount of PPD in small time-frame and invite some guys who usually don't fold and get them into it.

The main point in this competition is to help find the cure for cancer and for that reason I'm thankful for every guy/girl folding for whatever username or team they are folding on...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


im doing -bigadv










Hopefully on this:

Quote:



CPU
2 x x5650 Xeon


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Hopefully on this:

























indeed it is


----------



## 10acjed

Wow... Thats a nice one...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

One thing that sucks is we have a lot of monster folders from pre 2009 who were active members of OCN. However for whatever reason they are no longer with the community anymore and not folding for us either. I particularly rem one vet that sold off his double gtx 295 from his folding rig before and then left OCN.


----------



## Stef42

PPD and TPF?


----------



## jacobthellamer

I'm a bit late starting but have just set both my rigs onto it







hope the ten extra cores help...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


PPD and TPF?


Points Per Day - unit of measurement.

Time Per Frame - time for %.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


I'm a bit late starting but have just set both my rigs onto it







hope the ten extra cores help...


I hope so too.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


indeed it is










65k PPD?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


indeed it is










It's a nice rig - curious as to what you use it for though. For most purposes I would think that the 3 2600K rigs you could build for the money would be more productive, but obviously that's very application-specific.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Points Per Day - unit of measurement.

Time Per Frame - time for %.

I hope so too.










It was more of a question to Sircles, but thanks anyway


----------



## Demented

5.45 to 1st. Little ups, and little downs!

Fold Fold Fold!

EDIT- Damn, and that WU still didn't upload!! I'm gonna have two stuck here soon...heh


----------



## godofdeath

woww we sure went down


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;13451809*
> It was more of a question to Sircles, but thanks anyway


I am wondering as well. Depends on what he has his OC'ed to. I have the same setup as him but am OC'ed to 4.0 on each. I would like to see what the difference is between mine and his if he isn't OC'ed or if a different OC.

@Boyboyd: It is well above 65K btw







Pushing 158K total atm with other machines going. Will have to walk over to next room and check the SR-2's individual ppd in a few.

Edit: 131K for the 2x E5650's.


----------



## mach1

Finally got my 560ti Hawk in. HFM reports 16.5K ppd on a 6805 wu. That's at stock clocks! Wow!

Granted... the stock clocks on a Hawk are 950 core, 2100 mem... but still, out of the box 16.5k is pretty good!

I'm up to ~120K for OCNChimpin!!

5 more days!


----------



## Stef42

That are some nice numbers


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


5.45 to 1st. Little ups, and little downs!

Fold Fold Fold!

EDIT- Damn, and that WU still didn't upload!! I'm gonna have two stuck here soon...heh


trying to send it manually with -sendall (or something like that )


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wish I had more machines to fold with, I am hoping by next CC to have a dedicated folding rig


----------



## Vengeance47

I think I'm getting pretty good numbers

i7 930 @ 4.2 = ~18,000ppd
GTX 580 @ 950/1050 = ~20,500ppd

They sounds pretty good or should I be getting better?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Went down some time during the night, back up now. I'm guessing something was cooking


----------



## Disturbed117

on my 14th wu. decided to get an old athlon 64 3800+ folding.









getting around 11k ppd on my x6


----------



## PLeXuS4200

I added a 1055t [email protected] 3.2 last night doing -smp might try go get it to about 3.6 tonight, have to read through the amd section to day can't figure out how to lock it to 14 multiplier on a gigabyte mobo it still goes from 4x to 14x


----------



## Disturbed117

Cool and quite still on ?


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


I think I'm getting pretty good numbers

i7 930 @ 4.2 = ~18,000ppd
GTX 580 @ 950/1050 = ~20,500ppd

They sounds pretty good or should I be getting better?


The GPU is very good, I can't tell for the CPU.


----------



## GDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Sent mine in first day as well, and already got my confirmation!


I never did get confirmation. I mean no big deal I guess.


----------



## Sircles

sorry im so far behind!

ermm the ppd at full load is justover 90k atm. not sur eon TPF as i havnt sat there, i just set it going and buggered off. the cpus put just over 60k and the graphics do about 17k a piece. and i use it for rendering as i do 3d animation and game art production







so i do ACTUALLY use it to its full (when rendering anyway). oh and right now there no OC'ing on anything. i dont have the time right now im afraid. btu i plan on pushing 4ghz.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


sorry im so far behind!

ermm the ppd at full load is justover 90k atm. not sur eon TPF as i havnt sat there, i just set it going and buggered off. the cpus put just over 60k and the graphics do about 17k a piece. and i use it for rendering as i do 3d animation and game art production







so i do ACTUALLY use it to its full (when rendering anyway)


wouldn't the rendering have been faster on a farm of 2600Ks though? (assuming of course you are overclocking, and not running stock on everything).


----------



## XeloX

I think i'm going to stop folding, unless some miracle happens we are doomed to lose.
I get 18-20kppd with my CPU btw, just if somebody is wondering.
Ill still keep folding on my laptop, that puts out 3k ppd =)
But i am getting tired of not being able to use my pc for rendering and mapping, i reckon the powerbill wont be that pleasent either this month.


----------



## the_beast

Just because you aren't winning doesn't mean you should give up.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


wouldn't the rendering have been faster on a farm of 2600Ks though? (assuming of course you are overclocking, and not running stock on everything).


i dont have the space for 3 rigs. it may well have. but in terms of the raw power in the space it takes up, its pretty good. and theres a certain amount of e-peen involved...


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeloX*


I think i'm going to stop folding, unless some miracle happens we are doomed to lose.
I get 18-20kppd with my CPU btw, just if somebody is wondering.
Ill still keep folding on my laptop, that puts out 3k ppd =)
But i am getting tired of not being able to use my pc for rendering and mapping, i reckon the powerbill wont be that pleasent either this month.


You've come this far, why stop now? It's just for 5 more days, and then it's over, and we can all go about our things we couldn't do. Isn't it worth it to be part of something so huge, so awesome? I'm pretty bummed about not playing any major games the next three days I"m off, but I'm willing to do it, because it's just this once, and won't happen again for a year.

Personally, I ask you, to just hang in there, and keep folding for the cause, folding for the points, and finally, folding for OCN!

Because, Who are We?

*CHIMPIONS!!!*


----------



## Wishmaker

Come on guys. Don't give up ...


----------



## Pouleterie

Needs MOARRRRRRRRR folders... MOARRRR!


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Seriosly .. is it even possible that we have a little chance win? .. looks so sad :/


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


I think I'm getting pretty good numbers

i7 930 @ 4.2 = ~18,000ppd
GTX 580 @ 950/1050 = ~20,500ppd

They sounds pretty good or should I be getting better?


the I7 930 at 4.2 should give you aroumd 30k on big adv with 7 cores and one saved for the nvidia card.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Seriosly .. is it even possible that we have a little chance win? .. looks so sad :/


If we start giving up, we definitely have no chance of winning. If we all keep pushing (and recruiting others who don't fold) then we can still do it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*It is such a pity to see some of the defeatist attitude in here.

So what if we are behind, we are in SECOND place, now is not the time to stop folding, just because we are not currently winning. How do you expect us to come close to winning if you get all emo about it and shut down your rigs lol. At end of the day you are causing your own disappointment.

Only 5 days left and we need all the folding rigs we can get so keep it up. Don't stop now







*


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


If we start giving up, we definitely have no chance of winning. If we all keep pushing (and recruiting others who don't fold) then we can still do it.


Well I do not intend to stop folding, and have got 2 others guys to help us a little - But what I meant was - it seems to be a huge gap by tomorrow if this persists? .. Or is there some bug point update on the way?







.. Just curious


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Seriosly .. is it even possible that we have a little chance win? .. looks so sad :/


Everything is possible till last second! Don't be desperate and don't stop folding. For sure some will drop out folding thinking they won already, but please don't be one of them which think already lost the race! Let them drop out thinking they already won, don't give up folks.

I'm gonna fire up my last folding weapons when I get home in a few hours (I'm at work right now). One GT240 (~4-5k PPD) and Core 2 Duo [email protected](~2.5k PPD).

*FOLD ON!!!*

*Edit: We are so close to victory. I'm sure the team which keeps up the pace will win this race*


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


*It is such a pity to see some of the defeatist attitude in here.

So what if we are behind, we are in SECOND place, now is not the time to stop folding, just because we are not currently winning. How do you expect us to come close to winning if you get all emo about it and shut down your rigs lol. At end of the day you are causing your own disappointment.

Only 5 days left and we need all the folding rigs we can get so keep it up. Don't stop now







*


well said good sir. i am going to add MOAR POWARRR tonight


----------



## Hawk777th

Keep folding we dont want to drop to 3rd!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


*It is such a pity to see some of the defeatist attitude in here.

So what if we are behind, we are in SECOND place, now is not the time to stop folding, just because we are not currently winning. How do you expect us to come close to winning if you get all emo about it and shut down your rigs lol. At end of the day you are causing your own disappointment.

Only 5 days left and we need all the folding rigs we can get so keep it up. Don't stop now







*



You sir are correct. How do you think I feel, folding from uni in the UK, via remote, on my two machines, with nobody home to do something in case of a major problem? I am 21 % on my 5th and 6th bigadv and I come here and see this attitude. I have every incentive to shut down my machines because in the past 2 days weather has been quite hot and the rooms where my I7s are, must have above normal ambients because my full load temps have jumped quite high.







. I'e been folding non stop for a week now ...


----------



## the_beast

We're only ~10% behind, with just half the competition gone. If we can up production for the remaining 5 days by 12-15% (which is not a huge ask - for many of us we can do that buy cobbling together old parts or reusing an old GPU in an x1 slot or something) then we can actually win this thing. Or at least put in a good show and take it to the wire...


----------



## Sircles

its pretty warm these days... and i have to keep the windows closed when no one is in. i hope my computer isnt a lump of molten slag when i get home


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


You sir are correct. How do you think I feel, folding from uni in the UK, via remote, on my two machines, with nobody home to do something in case of a major problem? I am 21 % on my 5th and 6th bigadv and I come here and see this attitude. I have every incentive to shut down my machines because in the past 2 days weather has been quite hot and the rooms where my I7s are, must have above normal ambients because my full load temps have jumped quite high.







. I'e been folding non stop for a week now ...


I live in Woking - if you have a problem I can go round and fix it...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


well said good sir. i am going to add MOAR POWARRR tonight


Good on you !


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


I live in Woking - if you have a problem I can go round and fix it...










some locals from the south east :O i'm from epsom







where the vodafone derby is.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


We're only ~10% behind, with just half the competition gone. If we can up production for the remaining 5 days by 12-15% (which is not a huge ask - for many of us we can do that buy cobbling together old parts or reusing an old GPU in an x1 slot or something) then we can actually win this thing. Or at least put in a good show and take it to the wire...


I agree completely. If people have started folding the least they can do is keep going until the end, other than that it's a case of finding new folders wherever we can. Speaking of which, I just remembered a friend of mine has 2 8800GTXs and another has a 5770 and I haven't said it to either of them yet


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


its pretty warm these days... and i have to keep the windows closed when no one is in. i hope my computer isnt a lump of molten slag when i get home


Define "pretty warm". It got to 36C yesterday in these parts outside.


----------



## Wishmaker

I study in guildford, my machines are in Luxembourg







. Who wants to drop by my house?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Define "pretty warm". It got to 36C yesterday in these parts outside.










Well if he's got two i7 rigs in one room with the windows closed it's gotta be equal to or hotter than the room my pentium D rig is in for ambient temps. It gets 12 to 15C above outside temps in here so I'd say his room could get pretty toasty. That said, my pentium D is probably closer to burning up









Edit: mixed sircles up with wishmaker


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I study in guildford, my machines are in Luxembourg







. Who wants to drop by my house?










Dammit got the locations the wrong way round. Well I guess I could jump in the car - Luxemborg ain't so far away. Could pick up the keys from you on the way...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Define "pretty warm". It got to 36C yesterday in these parts outside.










Where are those parts?

Our ambient here is around 23C - but with the condensers kicking out all the heat from the DC cooling systems it can hit 40C on and around our roof...


----------



## Sircles

well my rig has beein folding for 20 hours now with the windows and door closed in a tiny room >< so its just build up i guess. its not particularly warm here but i dont want to hurt my baby


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


well my rig has beein folding for 20 hours now with the windows and door closed in a tiny room >< so its just build up i guess. its not particularly warm here but i dont want to hurt my baby










What are your temps like?


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


What are your temps like?


genuinely, not a clue. started folding and left for my girlfriends house, then to uni. and wont be going back for another 4 hours or so.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


Whats with the huge drama about switching sides, not folding for OCNChimpin username or not being in first place. It's just a fun little competition with the idea to create massive amount of PPD in small time-frame and invite some guys who usually don't fold and get them into it.

The main point in this competition is to help find the cure for cancer and for that reason I'm thankful for every guy/girl folding for whatever username or team they are folding on...


So why is every other post about us gunning it to be first place.

You said it yourself "competition" first place wins it as always, Of course there are other things to consider but ocn being first is also one of them


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*


So why is every other post about us gunning it to be first place.

You said it yourself "competition" first place wins it as always, Of course there are other things to consider but ocn being first is also one of them


Because if you are in a competition, you owe it to your team mates and your opponents (and to yourself) to try as hard as you can for the duration of the competition. If you won't do that, there is no point starting in the first place as it makes the competition worthless.


----------



## ShiftedReality

Started in the contest late because been way to busy but have a few days off work so i'm helping the OCN from today till the end of the contest.


----------



## 5prout




----------



## EpicPie

Can someone explain to me how we earn chimp points? lol


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Can someone explain to me how we earn chimp points? lol


We earn about 1.2 million regular points.

about 1.2 million points = 1 chimp point.


----------



## Forsaken_id

It's in the first post under "how does it work".


----------



## 5prout

On the Chimp Challenge stats site it says:
"A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings as follows:
The total points of each parent team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011.
One-tenth of a percent (0.1%) of the respective team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one (1) Chimp Point."


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Can someone explain to me how we earn chimp points? lol


HWC needs roughly 300.000 folding points for 1 chimp point. We need around 1.2 million for 1 point


----------



## Awaz

Finally got my old 'fatful' going. This is my old 60 GB fat PS3 and has been folding since last night.

Also, my widdle biddy laptop with its tiny i7-720 is folding away on a bigadv since the last 5 days. Got to 80% so far.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


HWC needs roughly 500.000 folding points for 1 chimp point. We need around 1.2 million for 1 point


HWC needs around 310,000 for one chimp point.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


It's based on the average output of each team from the last 5 months. OCN has a higher output in comparison to HWC but the output during the challenge is higher for HWC. That's why they are at first place. They need roughly 500.000 folding points for 1 chimp point. We need around 1.1 million for 1 point


Ahhhh... so in essence... because we (meaning OCN as a whole) fold more on a regular day to day basis, we need to do even more during the competition to win then... right? If we started out at zero for the competition and everyone on the same playing field, then we would probably be well ahead of the competition then?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awaz*


Also, my widdle biddy laptop with its tiny i7-720 is folding away on a bigadv since the last 5 days. Got to 80% so far.


I thought the bigadv deadline was around 3 days? I doubt a laptop (even an i7) could ever finish one in time as there would be no way to overclock high enough to get the bonuses.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ahhhh... so in essence... because we (meaning OCN as a whole) fold more on a regular day to day basis, we need to do even more during the competition to win then... right? If we started out at zero for the competition and everyone on the same playing field, then we would probably be well ahead of the competition then?


We did start at zero. The handicap is because OCN is a much larger team, with many more folders than the others (excepting EVGA, who have an even bigger handicap than we do). The Chimp points system allows the larger teams (OCN & EVGA) to compete with all the other, smaller guys and still have some meaningful competition.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ahhhh... so in essence... because we (meaning OCN as a whole) fold more on a regular day to day basis, we need to do even more during the competition to win then... right? If we started out at zero for the competition and everyone on the same playing field, then we would probably be well ahead of the competition then?


Yes, I got the output of HWC wrong, it's actually 310.000.
It's easy for HWC to gain more points while they do not need a lot of more folders to join.

Like this:
OCN is running on a conveyor belt backwards.
HWC is running on a conveyor belt forward.

We have a handicap which we can only overcome with moaaaar folders


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ahhhh... so in essence... because we (meaning OCN as a whole) fold more on a regular day to day basis, we need to do even more during the competition to win then... right? If we started out at zero for the competition and everyone on the same playing field, then we would probably be well ahead of the competition then?


evga would be winning due to their folding power being insane


----------



## EpicPie

EVGA must have a huge handicap if they're losing, lol.


----------



## Sircles

EVGA - 2,189,017,921 5-month total 2,189,018 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclock.net - 1,103,027,683 5-month total 1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers.com - 687,521,160 5-month total 687,521 = 1 Chimp Point

Maximum PC Magazine - 598,691,922 5-month total 598,692 = 1 Chimp Point

TSC! Russia - 740,887,400 5-month total 740,887 = 1 Chimp Point

CustomPC & BitTech - 653,039,005 5-month total 653,039 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers Australia - 241,621,336 5-month total 241,621 = 1 Chimp Point

TechPowerUp! - 217,346,120 5-month total 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point

Hardware Canucks Forum - 301,917 = 1 Chimp Point


----------



## soulster

we have to fold (as a team) about 1.1 million folding points to = 1 chimp point

in a bid to make the competition more fair, as some teams have lots of folders and others don't.

so for us we fold 1.1 mil, evga has to fold 2mil+ to obtain 1 chimp point, smaller teams need maybe 0.2 mil points for 1 chimp point


----------



## Demented

Weird. I have that one finished WU that won't send, cuz it says the server is down, but I just finished another on on the same rig and it was sent no problem? What should I do about the one that hasn't sent yet?


----------



## EpicPie

You guise can stop explaining to me how many points we need to get 1 chimp point now. lol


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Yes, I got the output of HWC wrong, it's actually 310.000.
It's easy for HWC to gain more points while they do not need a lot of more folders to join.

Like this:
OCN is running on a conveyor belt backwards.
HWC is running on a conveyor belt forward.

We have a handicap which we can only overcome with moaaaar folders










So we need to fold like 3 times more than HWC does to earn the same point.


----------



## Stef42

I've we want to close the gap to zero, we would need an single output of 7.5 million. That's when the output of HWC is 0.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


You guise can stop explaining to me how many points we need to get 1 chimp point now. lol


lulz


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


You guise can stop explaining to me how many points we need to get 1 chimp point now. lol


Hey! I am also asking away!!! Hehehehehehe... I like to understand whatever it is I am doing!

Now... if only I could get Mrs. Kah to understand me! Nahhhhh.... never gonna happen...


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


You guise can stop explaining to me how many points we need to get 1 chimp point now. lol


OCN needs about 1.1 mil to get 1 chimp point.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


OCN needs about 1.1 mil to get 1 chimp point.










So I heard.


----------



## amang

Geezus, we are out by 6+ points from the Beavers. Do you think we could make it???


----------



## Thumper

I fired up my old Pentium-D system yesterday. Look out, 224 PPD there.









Wish I had the cash to spool up a server rig......anyone on OCN looking for a car? Once I sell my 2008 Super Bee, there will be much computer upgrades. LOL


----------



## PLeXuS4200

I know we can still get back in (and probably win this) the question is if anyone has done the math to see if they are gaining folders by the day (or hour) or if we are just losing them. If they are at a steady pace it should be easy for us to get 6.5 pts in 5 days back.


----------



## Stef42

Imagine 100 rigs with 2600k's only on it. They would help us out right away


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


So I heard.










Just to confirm, OCN needs approx 1.1m for 1 chimp point.


----------



## 428cobra

im tryin my 2500k only showing 5.187 ppd i have no clue what im doing im using tracker v2 im seeing other guys getting way more from same cpu


----------



## JE Nightmare

6.68 now.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thumper*


I fired up my old Pentium-D system yesterday. Look out, 224 PPD there.









Wish I had the cash to spool up a server rig......anyone on OCN looking for a car? Once I sell my 2008 Super Bee, there will be much computer upgrades. LOL


Those Blue Ones Are Sweeeeet!!!!!


----------



## Stef42

We've gained a little


----------



## Hy3RiD

Why did they change to Chimp Points instead of how they did it before, and how do you work it out?


----------



## Forsaken_id

We all need a laugh:


----------



## Stef42

Before the points system it was a race to 20 million, the winner hit 20 million after 2 days last year. The point system is more competitive.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


Why did they change to Chimp Points instead of how they did it before, and how do you work it out?










http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...as-canada.html

EVGA - 2,189,017,921 5-month total 2,189,018 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclock.net - 1,103,027,683 5-month total 1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers.com - 687,521,160 5-month total 687,521 = 1 Chimp Point

Maximum PC Magazine - 598,691,922 5-month total 598,692 = 1 Chimp Point

TSC! Russia - 740,887,400 5-month total 740,887 = 1 Chimp Point

CustomPC & BitTech - 653,039,005 5-month total 653,039 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers Australia - 241,621,336 5-month total 241,621 = 1 Chimp Point

TechPowerUp! - 217,346,120 5-month total 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point

Hardware Canucks Forum - 301,917 = 1 Chimp Point

5 months total points and then divided so 0.1% of that total = 1 chimp point


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


Why did they change to Chimp Points instead of how they did it before, and how do you work it out?










Because if i remember right ( i've only read how they did it last year ) it was a flat out race that EVGA dominated and won in something like 2 days? It was changed so other teams can have a chance at winning and not be instantly blown out of the water by EVGA and OCN.


----------



## AdmRose

Anyone else having trouble sending completed WU's?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


Anyone else having trouble sending completed WU's?


Yes, I am. I have one that has been sitting for a few hours, but on the same rig, I was able to send the last one. It's tried 8 times so far. Next try is in 10 min. I checked the server status page, but it's a little to messy for me to make anything out of it, but I think one or both of the servers that I'm trying to send to is down for some reason. I'm gonna try to watch the log when it sends the next WU in about 4 hours.


----------



## Stef42

Seems to be a server with issues: LINK


----------



## Kahbrohn

FOUL PLAY BY HWC!!!!!!! It's a hack!


----------



## sbinh

They are having issue

Quote:



by kasson Â» Tue May 10, 2011 3:08 pm

One of the RAID arrays is reporting problems. We'll take care of this as soon as we can, but there may be a period of downtime.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Seems to be a server with issues: LINK



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


They are having issue


Cool. I would think it won't be more than 5 days, so I'll leave it on there and just wait for it to go through!


----------



## JE Nightmare

hope this issue is solved in an hour and a half when my next wu finishes.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


They are having issue


Should be back up soon and with all those WU submissions we will catch up !


----------



## JE Nightmare

nice, we're closing in again. gained .40 on them. ( down to 6.28 )


----------



## 5prout




----------



## flipd

My first CC bigadv... /hyperventilates


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ok... so this server thing answers a noob question of mine. Once the WU is done, it must be uploaded! Cool...

I hate growing pains!


----------



## Zyphur

I thought about trying this out for the Beavers(as I am Canadian), but I'll stick with you guys








Go OCN Go!

PS: How much does folding my GPU effect my electric bill?
My voltage is at 1000, fan at 60%, and I have never hit over 55 temp.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


I thought about trying this out for the Beavers(as I am Canadian), but I'll stick with you guys








Go OCN Go!

PS: How much does folding my GPU effect my electric bill?


For 5 days = .. I really doubt you even notice it


----------



## LostRib

Well [email protected] can have my computer while I'm in lab. Hopefully we pick up steam


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


I thought about trying this out for the Beavers(as I am Canadian), but I'll stick with you guys








Go OCN Go!

PS: How much does folding my GPU effect my electric bill?
My voltage is at 1000, fan at 60%, and I have never hit over 55 temp.


It is highly dependent on the cost of electricity in your local area. Which can vary massively. Also on your gear. In NoWhere for example, a kWhr costs ~$0.06 in Winter rates....versus California where a kWhr can cost $0.50

For 5 days of GPU only folding, probably less than the cost of a medium pizza delivered to your house.


----------



## LostRib

Why does FAH GPU Tracker detect my cpu as 3000Mhz even though it's OC'd to 3600


----------



## matroska

NoWhere seems a good place to setup a folding farm...


----------



## Zcypot

ugh I just woke up and we are 6 points behind : \\... I was happy that I finished 3 bigadvs.


----------



## cook

Why does my processor take so darn long compared to the GPU? I can't even get my estimated ppd to show up for the SMP, or the CPU if I just single shot it. What is faster?

I have been reading about VM's and people are getting better millage from other OS's. I have virtual box, can i deploy 4 distro's of some flavor of linux and get a little better result?

Regardless, I am in!


----------



## Hy3RiD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Before the points system it was a race to 20 million, the winner hit 20 million after 2 days last year. The point system is more competitive.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...as-canada.html

EVGA - 2,189,017,921 5-month total 2,189,018 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclock.net - 1,103,027,683 5-month total 1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers.com - 687,521,160 5-month total 687,521 = 1 Chimp Point

Maximum PC Magazine - 598,691,922 5-month total 598,692 = 1 Chimp Point

TSC! Russia - 740,887,400 5-month total 740,887 = 1 Chimp Point

CustomPC & BitTech - 653,039,005 5-month total 653,039 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers Australia - 241,621,336 5-month total 241,621 = 1 Chimp Point

TechPowerUp! - 217,346,120 5-month total 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point

Hardware Canucks Forum - 301,917 = 1 Chimp Point

5 months total points and then divided so 0.1% of that total = 1 chimp point



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Because if i remember right ( i've only read how they did it last year ) it was a flat out race that EVGA dominated and won in something like 2 days? It was changed so other teams can have a chance at winning and not be instantly blown out of the water by EVGA and OCN.


Thanks, and I remember now


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


NoWhere seems a good place to setup a folding farm...










One of the upsides of NoWhere is dirt cheap electricity.


----------



## 428cobra

i stopped couldnt get no answers or tips maybe next year ill be ready after reading for a year on how to do it the right way


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Why does FAH GPU Tracker detect my cpu as 3000Mhz even though it's OC'd to 3600


The stock speed is displayed in the tracker.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


i stopped couldnt get no answers or tips maybe next year ill be ready after reading for a year on how to do it the right way


I suggest to make a separate topic for you're problem, this topic is going way too fast


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


i stopped couldnt get no answers or tips maybe next year ill be ready after reading for a year on how to do it the right way


??









What kind of answers or tips are you looking for?
Don't give up


----------



## 5prout

Yep, if you make a new thread in the folding section, you will most likely get the help you need.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


Why does FAH GPU Tracker detect my cpu as 3000Mhz even though it's OC'd to 3600


It says the overclocked speed right under the stock speed


----------



## Smykster

OH YEAH.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


It says the overclocked speed right under the stock speed












I got this on my processor at 3.4Ghz:

Code:


Code:


4 Cores, 4 Threads, 2.833 Mhz


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Hey guys!


----------



## Wishmaker

Come on guys!!! PUSH HARDER


----------



## JE Nightmare

13 min until my next wu drops.


----------



## Stef42

New stats incoming in 3min


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smykster*











OH YEAH.


Nice bro







. I have 280.000 points due to my 4 bigadv







. Gonna do the next 2 by Sunday, I think


----------



## Stef42

2 new units dropping in


----------



## ENTERPRISE

10 Hours for my next WU completion.


----------



## Smykster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Nice bro







. I have 280.000 points due to my 4 bigadv







. Gonna do the next 2 by Sunday, I think










Dear God, I want a cpu with core i7 architecture.


----------



## flipd

Dropped! Next one is on its way.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I was seeing you guys's margin going up from being first.... Started folding for ya. Hope it helps! Can't do it forever though sadly.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*











I got this on my processor at 3.4Ghz:

Code:


Code:


4 Cores, 4 Threads, 2.833 Mhz


Check it with CPU-Z


----------



## Demented

6.68 lead. Grrr...


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


6.6*4* lead. Grrr...


fixed.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


fixed.


Thank you. My math was correct. My eyes were not.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*


I was seeing you guys's margin going up from being first.... Started folding for ya. Hope it helps! Can't do it forever though sadly.


We really appreciate it. Are you doing SMP and GPU folding ?


----------



## wcdolphin

Let's pump them out guys! Also, need more twitter action on this one








Just dropped another bigadv unit


----------



## zodac

Twitter? I can do that.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdolphin*


Let's pump them out guys! Also, need more twitter action on this one








Just dropped another bigadv unit










My hand is a DOLPHIN!

Sorry...it's this thing that has come over me lately...lol


----------



## Iris

I hope people are not getting frustrated! Or is hardware canucks just adding more and more folders?


----------



## dev1ance

^
If we're adding more and more folders, why wouldn't they as well? lol. Except, we need to recruit a greater number of folders to earn a CP than they need to.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iris*


I hope people are not getting frustrated! Or is hardware canucks just adding more and more folders?


I think its neither. Remember that there are rather a few Bigadv units to fall yet, not only that but many users are unable to send some WU's due to an inactive server at stanford. I think when they all drop our points will suddenly jump


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iris*


I hope people are not getting frustrated! Or is hardware canucks just adding more and more folders?


They're just lucky and get all the good WUs


----------



## Hy3RiD

Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## wcdolphin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Twitter? I can do that.










Hehe, I take full credit







P.S. do you have a handle @Zodac ?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Hey just started trying to help you guys. Never folded before

Am I doing it right?


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*


Hey just started trying to help you guys. Never folded before

Am I doing it right?











Looking good!


----------



## born2bwild

First -bigadv completed.... ~80000 points for OCN!
It took about 24-28 hours of folding on an i7 970.

Also, I think we should try to overtake EVGA for total folding points...


----------



## BWG

Here is a prime example of a newbie folder pushing his hardware too hard because he was getting upset with the points gap climbing. He was trying to squeeze every little ounce out of his system and thought the clocks would stick. He left on Sunday and missed this horrific event! All these failed WU's and almost wishing the system would have just kicked off. Mainly due to a .125v undervolt on his CPU!

Oh, and it was me! Grrr!

EDIT: Current PPD is a downclock while using the PC. Getting hotter ambients now.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


First -bigadv completed.... ~80000 points for OCN!
It took about 24 hours of folding on an i7 970.

Also, I think we should try to overtake EVGA for total folding points...


Very nice! Inspiration!


----------



## Sircles

productive folding for me. 49% on my -bigadv and dropped 1 WU yesterday on one of my gpus AND my computer hasnt melted. it says its project 2684 and its 12790 points. is that good?! :S


----------



## BWG

Sircles is on fire!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


*CPU*
2 x x5650 Xeon *Motherboard*
EVGA Classified SR-2 *Memory*
12gb 1600 C8 Dominator *Graphics Card*
Inno3D GTX 580 Sli *Hard Drive*
2xWD 1TB Caviar Black,120gb Vertex 2E, 3x1tb misc *Sound Card*
Onboard *Power Supply*
Corsair AX1200 *Case*
Lian Li PC-V2120X *CPU cooling*
2 x Prolimatech Megahalem + 4 x Sharkoon 2000rpm *GPU cooling*
Stock *OS*
Windows 7 Ultimate x64(obviously)



<Insert_drool_modifier_here>


----------



## BWG




----------



## Sircles

haiii







but yeah as said. is 12790 points good :S


----------



## Stef42

A screenshot is much better (keep it OCN friendly







)


----------



## JE Nightmare

ugh, i wish i didn't need this money for bills. i want new folding gear.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


haiii







but yeah as said. is 12790 points good :S


sounds good to me, my lowly CPUs WU is 6065 worth 481 points.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


haiii







but yeah as said. is 12790 points good :S


Yes... I imagine so. I mean I'm no folding expert.... but;

my 9000 point project (under the "points column") earned me about 78k points (under points generated). [I'm using the FAH GPU Tracker]
So I imagine your 12790 points project will earn you ~100k points (and if it's a linear correlation up to 130k points).


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


haiii







but yeah as said. is 12790 points good :S


you missed the last number ... lolz


----------



## pmrballer123

just started folding my 260 its pulling about 8ppd


----------



## Sircles

i literally have no clue. 









also a link incase you cant see it very well
http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/...rcles/rawr.png


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


just started folding my 260 its pulling about 8ppd


That maybe 8*K* ppd?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


just started folding my 260 its pulling about 8ppd


I hope you mean 8000.


----------



## Iris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


just started folding my 260 its pulling about 8ppd


Thats pretty good, I get about 9kppd each for my gts450s


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


i literally have no clue. 
also a link incase you cant see it very well



oh no . push those puppies up .. like 4ghz .. lolz ....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


i literally have no clue. 









also a link incase you cant see it very well
http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/...rcles/rawr.png


Are you running -smp 23? 
If so you should do that. Also 2684 is the worst type of bigadv unit so points will be lower.


----------



## Stef42

@Sircles: seems oke


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


That maybe 8*K* ppd?


lolz yea im pushing 8k ppd







haha no 8 lolz whoops


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Are you running -smp 23? 
If so you should do that. Also 2684 is the worst type of bigadv unit so points will be lower.


yeah i am running that. i think. well i told it to use only 23 cores. so from what i gather... thats right?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


lolz yea im pushing 8k ppd







haha no 8 lolz whoops


Sounds good then!

Fold on, brotha!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


just started folding my 260 its pulling about 8ppd


If you bump the shaders into the 1500 ish range that will be 9k ppd.

edit- for the 55 nm 216core 260s anyways.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Fired up GT240 and E6750 too. Those are last folding weapons. I know electricity bill will be high! 50k is all I can do.

*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## JE Nightmare

ok so no one got any points at all, according to this funny update.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


yeah i am running that. i think. well i told it to use only 23 cores. so from what i gather... thats right?


Okay, things look good then. What clock speeds are you running? 2684 is the most garbage unit ever. Drops my PPD on my 970 by nearly 35%.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


ok so no one got any points at all, according to this funny update.


Good back up when the HWC site borks or takes too long:

https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats

6.53 lead on us.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Okay, things look good then. What clock speeds are you running? 2684 is the most garbage unit ever. Drops my PPD on my 970 by nearly 35%.










oh







well im running stock 2.66 because i dont have the time to OC right now. and now im this far i cant exactly just drop this unit







lol


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Good back up when the HWC site borks or takes too long:

https://sites.google.com/site/evgacontests/team-stats

6.53 lead on us.


displeased ( please that we gained .11 though )


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Okay, things look good then. What clock speeds are you running? 2684 is the most garbage unit ever. Drops my PPD on my 970 by nearly 35%.










Out of curiosity what PPD do you get with that i7 970?

I get about ~50k with my i7 970 while my two GTX 570s are folding as well (17k ea).

I read somewhere I should be getting ~72k PPD with my i7.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


displeased ( please that we gained .11 though )


As am I, but we just have to remain strong...


----------



## Sircles

oh eah. and i have to email a pic right? instead of posting one here?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


oh eah. and i have to email a pic right? instead of posting one here?


Yes. Email it to [email protected]*ed*.net


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


oh








well im running stock 2.66 because i dont have the time to OC right now. and now im this far i cant exactly just drop this unit







lol


Okay wow then that's some exceptional PPD for stock!








I really hope you stay folding with us after you get your OC done. With a rig like that you can expect to pull around 120k-130k on you're CPUs on normal WUs. Add in your GPUs and you're looking at about 150k PPD easy.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Okay wow then that's some exceptional PPD for stock!








I really hope you stay folding with us after you get your OC done. With a rig like that you can expect to pull around 120k-130k on you're CPUs on normal WUs. Add in your GPUs and you're looking at about 150k PPD easy.


i would, for definate







figured i could be a folding millionaire pretty quick


----------



## pmrballer123

IM A FOLD nEWB help why am i only getting 3500ppd now? This 260 was at 8000ppd and i accidently closed folding and when i started a new WU its only hitting 3500ppd?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


Out of curiosity what PPD do you get with that i7 970?

I get about ~50k with my i7 970 while my two GTX 570s are folding as well (17k ea).

I read somewhere I should be getting ~72k PPD with my i7.


I pull about 50k-52k while folding on my 285s. If I fold dedicated bigadv I'll get 62k. I think to get 72k you would need around 4.4Ghz dedicated.

See my sig link to my HFM for exact numbers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


i would, for definate







figured i could be a folding millionaire pretty quick










You would definitely be on the leaderboard, and you could be in the top 100 within a couple months.


----------



## 428cobra

removed everything started over 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wishmaker

35% on my 5th,and 6th bigadv!!! Come on guys! If I can do it, so can you!!! FOLD MOAAARRR!!!!


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


removed everything started over 
_*snip*_


That pic is too small buddy...
BTW, what speed is that 2500K at?


----------



## chriskaz

What does it mean when a server status is full?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


IM A FOLD nEWB help why am i only getting 3500ppd now? This 260 was at 8000ppd and i accidently closed folding and when i started a new WU its only hitting 3500ppd?


You might have to restart if the gpu is not running at the clocks it usually is


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


IM A FOLD nEWB help why am i only getting 3500ppd now? This 260 was at 8000ppd and i accidently closed folding and when i started a new WU its only hitting 3500ppd?


Check for 2 FAHcore processes in your taske manager. If you can't find 2 of them, restart windows as the previous user suggested.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Just completed 3 WUs for a total PPD at 17k .. not much - but better than nothing


----------



## Kahbrohn




----------



## smoket4279`

is 13,800-14,000ppd for gtx470 good? also 4,600-5,900 good for a Phenom II x4 955? Why are the Phenoms so low?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Just completed 3 WUs for a total PPD at 17k .. not much - but better than nothing










more then me but every bit counts.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


is 13,800-14,000ppd for gtx470 good? also 4,600-5,900 good for a Phenom II x4 955? Why are the Phenoms so low?


for the gtx470, yes. As for the Phenom, depends on the WU, but at 4GHz you should be getting 7-9K i think...


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


is 13,800-14,000ppd for gtx470 good? also 4,600-5,900 good for a Phenom II x4 955? Why are the Phenoms so low?


How fast is your Phenom running? If it's at 4GHz, you should be getting a little more.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

well sorry for being late but i just got my 3 9800's and my q6600 folding today(finally) had tons of issues... not sure why but they are going full tilt for OCNChimpin now =D


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


well sorry for being late but i just got my 3 9800's and my q6600 folding today(finally) had tons of issues... not sure why but they are going full tilt for OCNChimpin now =D


Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... Thx. We do appreciate it VERY much!


----------



## smoket4279`

Thats kinda what I was thinking as right now I'm pulling around 4,400 on project 6972 and I have pulled as high as 5,900 at 3.7ghz so I dont no what gives? as for the gtx 470 I have it oc'd to 725 core/1450 shaders


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


well sorry for being late but i just got my 3 9800's and my q6600 folding today(finally) had tons of issues... not sure why but they are going full tilt for OCNChimpin now =D


Awesome! Better late than never!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


is 13,800-14,000ppd for gtx470 good? also 4,600-5,900 good for a Phenom II x4 955? Why are the Phenoms so low?


Slight Fanboism ahead....
Because they are not intel. Intel's speed currently destroys the AMD competition. Also the last time I checked stanford's benchmarking PC (the computer they use to determine what WUs are worth) ran on an intel processor. Not being able to run bigadv on anything less than a heavily OCed hex core (and even then you have to do it in a VM) also hurts phenom PPD.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


That pic is too small buddy...
BTW, what speed is that 2500K at?


its at 4.0 for some reason when i tried to this 2 days ago i was only getting 5k ppd with cpu and gpu removed everything started over now im over 20k ppd 6870 not a good folder i take it but 2500k is at 16k plus now i can do this till end of challenge


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


well sorry for being late but i just got my 3 9800's and my q6600 folding today(finally) had tons of issues... not sure why but they are going full tilt for OCNChimpin now =D


Welcome - much appreciated!







.. keep folding folding folding







(Limp Bizkit - Rollin') .. Haha? .. No .. all right, bad joke


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


is 13,800-14,000ppd for gtx470 good? also 4,600-5,900 good for a Phenom II x4 955? Why are the Phenoms so low?


Slow architecture. Don't get me wrong, I love AMD, but their current gen is just not keeping up with Intel. Current gen Intel quads are faster than current gen AMD hexcores.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


its at 4.0 for some reason when i tried to this 2 days ago i was only getting 5k ppd with cpu and gpu removed everything started over now im over 20k ppd 6870 not a good folder i take it but 2500k is at 16k plus now i can do this till end of challenge


It's Ok!
Running the 6870 along with SMP will hurt your CPU PPD a little bit.

Try setting the -SMP 3 flag to your CPU while also folding with the 6870 if you haven't already, leaving a core to the GPU client, may help you seeing the PPD increase a little bit.
don't forget to set -advmethods active for your GPU to get some core_16 WUs that will increase your GPU PPD a lot. (i think it is necessary, but not 100% sure, please someone correct me please







)


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Slow architecture. Don't get me wrong, I love AMD, but their current gen is just not keeping up with Intel. Current gen Intel quads are faster than current gen AMD hexcores.


Yup, quite true...


----------



## smoket4279`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Yup, quite true...










Yea kinda what I thought also. Oh well every little bit counts for a good cause.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


It's Ok!
Running the 6870 along with SMP will hurt your CPU PPD a little bit.

Try setting the -SMP 3 flag to your CPU while also folding with the 6870 if you haven't already, leaving a core to the GPU client, may help you seeing the PPD increase a little bit.
don't forget to set -advmethods active for your GPU to get some core_16 WUs that will increase your GPU PPD a lot. (i think it is necessary, but not 100% sure, please someone correct me please







)


ok use 3 cores on cpu got it what about -advmethods do i check that for cpu as well and thx for the help


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


ok use 3 cores on cpu got it what about -advmethods do i check that for cpu as well and thx for the help


Yeah, sure, you can set advmethods to your CPU too, but it won't make such a big difference in PPD









We're here to help


----------



## 428cobra

i just want give it my all lol 1 more noobie? why does it show yellow and green in the bars where it shows ppd


----------



## JE Nightmare

back down to 6.29 looks like.


----------



## chriskaz

If you only have 4 threads I would look into a priority control app, like prifinitty to make more use of the cpu rather than run on 3 cores.


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


i just want give it my all lol 1 more noobie? why does it show yellow and green in the bars where it shows ppd


They will both turn green eventually


----------



## matroska

it shows yellow when you just started the client, and PPD can't be estimated just yet. Green is when more than 3(?) steps have been observed and everything is ok.

Monitoring tools can sometimes present a blue colour, menaing that the program can access the log file but can't sync data.


----------



## JE Nightmare

another wu finished, think it's time i go stretch my legs and buy some food.


----------



## XPD541

We shall be victorrrious!!

Unrelated video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f7aNtsqvtQ


----------



## Sircles

my room is getting friggin toasty!!


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


We shall be victorrrious!!

Unrelated video:
_*video here*_


Yes, we shall!!


----------



## Eggy88

If I'm not wrong HWC brought in 14 SR-2 rigs or so from NCIX?

14*140k ppd = 1960000 PPD/302.000 Pts/CP = 6,5 CP Per Day. That is 55% of their total CP Per day.

Or was it 7 SR-2 rigs? (Anyway that is 27,5%)

Note that this is only the SR-2 rigs, must be some other folders that have contributed from NCIX.

Anyway the rules are set now so not much to do, other then KEEP ON FOLDING!!


----------



## XPD541

Video brokeee... blast it
o well.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13455695*
> Slight Fanboism ahead....
> Because they are not intel. Intel's speed currently destroys the AMD competition. Also the last time I checked stanford's benchmarking PC (the computer they use to determine what WUs are worth) ran on an intel processor. Not being able to run bigadv on anything less than a heavily OCed hex core (and even then you have to do it in a VM) also hurts phenom PPD.


My PPD was usually 6-7k on the 1090t, but it's loving this 3554 unit. Rocking at 10k plus. Agree though, the i7s destroy Phenoms in folding.


----------



## XPD541

Ecocid, If you were running a higher clock - like 4.0+ - you could fold the bigadv.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13456074*
> my room is getting friggin toasty!!


Same with me... I cant go 24/7 with my GPU, between the heat and noise my girl gets an attitude...

My CPU stays 24/7 tho, doesnt affect room temps much either... Gotta love H2o


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like we're gaining (Total folding points) on EVGA. Yeah I've stopped looking at those stupid CPs.


----------



## Ketleer

After making sure I was stable (24/7 folding SMP/GPU) for the last few days I went ahead and switched over to bigadv. Hopefully I can drop a few before the end of the CC.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13456074*
> my room is getting friggin toasty!!


Same, I had to install my window AC unit a lil early this year.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13456248*
> Looks like we're gaining (Total folding points) on EVGA. Yeah I've stopped looking at those stupid CPs.


OCN folds all their own points. Gotta love that.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

my electric bill was only 170 bucks!







lol wow... was a good choice to get rid of the GPU farm and switch to Bigadv.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13456297*
> my electric bill was only 170 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol wow... was a good choice to get rid of the GPU farm and switch to Bigadv.


OTOH, doesn't your utility jack up the kWhr rates in summer? So $170 could feasibly be the lowest bill you'll see all year.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Why does the GPU client say deleted wu after you complete one? Is it going through?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13456318*
> OTOH, doesn't your utility jack up the kWhr rates in summer? So $170 could feasibly be the lowest bill you'll see all year.


they do, but considering i had my AC on the whole time, that's the lowest i've seen it.

my largest bill with the GPU farm was over $250 bucks, with no AC


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13456323*
> Why does the GPU client say deleted wu after you complete one? Is it going through?


Yep, It sends it to Stanford and then deletes it off your system.


----------



## 1337LutZ

It seems that EVGApes gave up, look at their lst submits O_O


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13456323*
> Why does the GPU client say deleted wu after you complete one? Is it going through?


If you're using the GPU Tracker, that is normal. It usually deletes the wu after sending it. If not, beats me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13456333*
> my largest bill with the GPU farm was over $250 bucks, with no AC


That was my average before I started folding. Now I'm trying to keep it under $400.00 a month.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13456371*
> That was my average before I started folding. Now I'm trying to keep it under $400.00 a month.































400 bucks!? you're crazy..


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13456406*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 bucks!? you're crazy..


I'm stuck in California. 40+ cents a kw (after 200%) adds up quickly.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13456406*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 bucks!? you're crazy..


Ouch!

$400 is 2.5X my peak electrical bill.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13456419*
> I'm stuck in California. 40+ cents a kw (after 200%) adds up quickly.


yeah tell me about it, if electricity was <.10c here id have more 2600k's than amd_sli_guru lol.. sucks


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13456465*
> yeah tell me about it, if electricity was <.10c here id have more 2600k's than amd_sli_guru lol.. sucks


You and me both.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13456465*
> yeah tell me about it, if electricity was <.10c here id have more 2600k's than amd_sli_guru lol.. sucks


Out in NoWhere though, the public utility jacks up my rates to $0.11USD per kWhr after taxes and fees in summer. Life is hard out here.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ;13456361*
> It seems that EVGApes gave up, look at their lst submits O_O


I have to admit I was dissapointed with their attitude. It'd be nice to overtake them in points too. We're only half way through though so there's still time to take the lead, which reminds me, I've got to go plug another 8800gt in.


----------



## EdSpfld73

Looks like I'll be getting my replacement PSU next 2 days . When I get it ill max out all 8 cores again hope that will help some, for me being down .


----------



## killeraxemannic

Sounds like it's time to invest in a solar panel system for your house


----------



## EdSpfld73

LOL there replacing the 750 for a 850 no charge love the life time warranty.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13456558*
> Sounds like it's time to invest in a solar panel system for your house


Let's see here...to supply 750W or so of power...that would require ~4 square meters of panels at high noon on the equator...factor in a safety margin as well as geography...that would take oh about 8-10 square meters of panels just to power the computer and no monitors/lights/etc.


----------



## Zyphur

Anybody mind giving me a heads up on how much energy consumption folding my 460 at 1k voltage will do?

Here are my area rates: http://www.hydroonebrampton.com/rates.html

Thanks.


----------



## Klue22

We get a pretty good rate on our electricity (about .06 I think) but our bill is still pretty high (usually over $300). Its the cost of having three water heaters, two furnaces/AC units, a large house, and fair bit of computer hardware.


----------



## Segovax

I have a 2500k at 4.8 ghz and my 580 at 860/1720 going since the start... as soon as my 3gb 580's get here on Thursday ill throw my 2600k and those on it too...

Bad week to sell my 570's and switch gpus...


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Hmm I have a question - I'm folding on my 2 HD5770s - both running stock, but in CF config. - The one card is only running 400/900MHz - while the others is running full speed 850/1200MHz - both cards are under 100% load.

Both cards have been running full speed though - just cusrios if something might have happened?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;13456550*
> I have to admit I was dissapointed with their attitude. It'd be nice to overtake them in points too. We're only half way through though so there's still time to take the lead


recruit them....


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur;13456595*
> Anybody mind giving me a heads up on how much energy consumption folding my 460 at 1k voltage will do?
> 
> Here are my area rates: http://www.hydroonebrampton.com/rates.html
> 
> Thanks.


A GTX460 per Nvidia stock only pulls ~160W

@ ~ $0.07USD per kWhr, at Nvidia stock, that means that folding 24/7 all month would increase your electric bill about $4.30USD

.160*24*7*4=107.52kWhr*.07=$4.30


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur;13456595*
> Anybody mind giving me a heads up on how much energy consumption folding my 460 at 1k voltage will do?
> 
> Here are my area rates: http://www.hydroonebrampton.com/rates.html
> 
> Thanks.


A million dollars a month if I read that right. 2 bucks a month for delivery on a kw/h? That's insane if it's right.


----------



## Klue22

Guys I think we should make it our goal to have [H] in the green (and keep it that way) after the CC. We can do it!


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13456612*
> Hmm I have a question - I'm folding on my 2 HD5770s - both running stock, but in CF config. - The one card is only running 400/900MHz - while the others is running full speed 850/1200MHz - both cards are under 100% load.
> 
> Both cards have been running full speed though - just cusrios if something might have happened?


Did you disable Crossfire?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13456628*
> A million dollars a month if I read that right. 2 bucks a month for delivery on a kw/h? That's insane if it's right.


Fortunately, you're not reading that webpage correctly.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;13456653*
> Did you disable Crossfire?


No - should I do that? - And I already wrote they were in CF config


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13456639*
> Guys I think we should make it our goal to have [H] in the green (and keep it that way) after the CC. We can do it!


Count me in 24/7 21/30


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13456663*
> No - should I do that? - And I already wrote they were in CF config


Yes, you should.







The load get's all messed up, you can't fold with SLI enabled either for example.


----------



## Zyphur

2 million bucks!

lol, good thing you read that wrong









Folding still underway, pulling 11k ppd atm.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13456661*
> Fortunately, you're not reading that webpage correctly.


Clearly. Who the hell are they charging 2.00's a kW? I'd buy a farm of diesel generator's at those prices.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;13456684*
> Yes, you should.


Okay I'll try that then - foldning noob here - thought for a second something had happend to my GFX's xD lol







..


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13456690*
> Clearly. Who the hell are they charging 2.00's a kW? I'd buy a farm of diesel generator's at those prices.


Think commercial usage.

The concert hall where I work at would be billed at that schedule. In a one hour period of concert operations we can burn 50,000W+ easy, in just one hour, with just the stage lighting...nevermind climate control and other stage equipment/audio etc.


----------



## phazer11

Ok my GTX 460 is here it and my old 8500 GT are cranking along in GPU Tracker too bad I can't SLI my two 8500 GTs together and fold on them


----------



## killeraxemannic

I have an old 9800GT laying around. Would it be worth throwing in my sig rig for the next few days?


----------



## phazer11

Wouldn't hurt if you can swing it ^v^.

Cool that' not bad I guess 10k PPD on the 6.... I was getting ~14k all the time on my 450 SC but better than what I had no PPD on the SC since it died... again lmao.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13456834*
> I have an old 9800GT laying around. Would it be worth throwing in my sig rig for the next few days?


My 8800GT gets 4.5-5k PPD, so it's probably worth it.


----------



## phazer11

Wow much better gpu then my 5 only gets ~.5-1k


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13456834*
> I have an old 9800GT laying around. Would it be worth throwing in my sig rig for the next few days?


Hell ya it would, bump the shaders up to 1728 and expect 5200-6k ppd


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskaz;13456953*
> Hell ya it would, bump the shaders up to 1728 and expect 5200-6k ppd


Its actually a factory OC'd card. Its one of MSI's cards that has a super huge cooler on it. Its the only MSI product I have owned out of the 8 that hasn't died on me yet rofl


----------



## Zyphur

I am very tempted to buy another card like mine.
They are currently on sale for $120.

This would double my ppd and general performance, but I'm pretty sure my cpu would bottleneck, and I don't even think I can Sli/Cross, lmao.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13456890*
> Wow much better gpu then my 5 only gets ~.5-1k


you're 2500k is only getting 500ppd? If so then you're doin it wrong.

You should be getting ~30,000ppd from a 2500k.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur;13456985*
> I am very tempted to buy another card like mine.
> They are currently on sale for $120.
> 
> This would double my ppd and general performance, but would my cpu bottleneck?


If it is for folding then no, it won't. If it is for games then well, it might a little...but nothing to be worried about me thinks


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13456989*
> you're 2500k is only getting 500ppd? If so then you're doin it wrong.
> 
> You should be getting ~30,000ppd from a 2500k.


wait what? I am getting 17,000 from mine @4.5ghz. Whats wrong?


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13456989*
> you're 2500k is only getting 500ppd? If so then you're doin it wrong.
> 
> You should be getting ~30,000ppd from a 2500k.


I think he meant his 5 series ati card, which is still low.


----------



## matroska

Depends on the WUs, more than you can believe









a 4.5GHz 2500K can normally get 20-22.5K in windows, SMP. If you guys want to reach 5GHz, install a VM and use Linux in it, you can pull 35K with bigadv, or slightly more.


----------



## manooti

Got my Pentium d 3.2ghz htpc (lol) and e6300 folding 24/7.
Pent d is pulling just under 1k ppd and e6300 is with 8800gt for about 7-8k.

Using my 2500k (4.4) once in a while when I'm home and not gaming. That's pushes too much power and need a/c on or it gets close to 90 degrees in my room. Temps are good for 54 on cores but ambient gets too hot. About 17k ppd total with 6870.

At gfs house now getting in a fight with her to fold her I3. I built it so we should have dual custody even tho she paid for it lol.

Trying to find more outlets to set up my I5 laptop too lol. Maybe I can run extension from kitchen. Knowing my luck someone will pull it out.

I'm trying tho!!!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediaRocker

TPU is gaining guys. Fold for the win!


----------



## manooti

Matroska, how are you getting such high ppd on 4.5?

At 4.4 I'm getting roughly 15k ppd but with gpu it drops to 10 and fluctuates. Sometimes 11 ppd.
Gpu gets 7+ ppd (6870)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone noticed how many PPD NCIX has lost since the start of CC?
During the last 4 days before the CC they where averaging about 2.600.000 PPD, the first 4 days of the CC they have been averaging 1.500.000 PPD

Where has the 1.100.000 PPD gone, guess we all know that they have moved some major rigs over to HWC, and HWC have been added a 30% penalty for this. But if you look at HWC average PPD during the 4 first days of the CC it has been 3.500.000 PPD

1.1 out of 3.5 is not 30% but actually 32%. That would add up to about 350k PPD = 1.16 CP per day.

11,87 - 1,16 = 10.70 (only 0.2) Chimp point per day over us = That would mean that we would have been 1pt behind them now, and not 6.29pts.


----------



## Zyphur

Here are my current "stats", do they look good?
Not sure if my temp is good or bad.

http://gyazo.com/7c594836873d286a2f34593df4ef569e.png


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manooti;13457075*
> Got my Pentium d 3.2ghz htpc (lol) and e6300 folding 24/7.
> Pent d is pulling just under 1k ppd and e6300 is with 8800gt for about 7-8k.
> 
> Using my 2500k (4.4) once in a while when I'm home and not gaming. That's pushes too much power and need a/c on or it gets close to 90 degrees in my room. Temps are good for 54 on cores but ambient gets too hot. About 17k ppd total with 6870.


If you're having temp issues, turn off the Pentium D, e6300 and 8800GT, and maybe even the 6870. The 2500K can get more PPD than all of the rest put together!


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur;13457123*
> Here are my current "stats", do they look good?
> Not sure if my temp is good or bad.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/7c594836873d286a2f34593df4ef569e.png


Looking good, and temp is great!


----------



## Erick Silver

*looks at stats for the most recent update and how far behind we are.*

"..............Whatever....................."


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457150*
> Looking good, and temp is great!


Sweet, a total of 7 fans better make it great! haha
I bet it would be much lower if it wasn't in a "cubby" type shelf at the bottom of my desk.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manooti;13457116*
> Matroska, how are you getting such high ppd on 4.5?
> 
> At 4.4 I'm getting roughly 15k ppd but with gpu it drops to 10 and fluctuates. Sometimes 11 ppd.
> Gpu gets 7+ ppd (6870)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I'm not, i don't have one atm, had one last week, pulling 15K average at 3.3GHz (stock) along with a GT430.

It highly depends on the WUs, 698X for instance gives great PPD output, while 715X are crappy WUs.

My X6 at 3.9 gives 16K with the first ones, and 11K with the last.


----------



## manooti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13457134*
> If you're having temp issues, turn off the Pentium D, e6300 and 8800GT, and maybe even the 6870. The 2500K can get more PPD than all of the rest put together!


The 2500k pulls roughly 15k without gpu, ppd only. I don't get it. Would it jump 5-10k ppd with .1 oc to 4.5? I can't get it stable pass 4.4 :-(

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manooti;13457116*
> Matroska, how are you getting such high ppd on 4.5?
> 
> At 4.4 I'm getting roughly 15k ppd but with gpu it drops to 10 and fluctuates. Sometimes 11 ppd.
> Gpu gets 7+ ppd (6870)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


how you getting 7k with 6870 i cant get above 4k


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manooti;13457200*
> The 2500k pulls roughly 15k without gpu, ppd only. I don't get it. Would it jump 5-10k ppd with .1 oc to 4.5? I can't get it stable pass 4.4 :-(
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Your gonna have to fold bigadv with it to get those kind of numbers I believe..


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13456890*
> Wow much better gpu then my 5 only gets ~.5-1k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur;13456985*
> I am very tempted to buy another card like mine.
> They are currently on sale for $120.
> 
> This would double my ppd and general performance, but I'm pretty sure my cpu would bottleneck, and I don't even think I can Sli/Cross, lmao.


I know it's funny coming from me but why get a factory oc'ed card when they give you the tools to oc it yourself? You can get one like the one I just got from compusa for 105 bucks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13456989*
> you're 2500k is only getting 500ppd? If so then you're doin it wrong.
> 
> You should be getting ~30,000ppd from a 2500k.


You need your eyes checked
My CPU gets ~36-40k PPD. I said my gpu referring to my 8500 GT

anyone think this is odd?
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1008773-best-folding-gpu-under-125-gtx-5.html


----------



## manooti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457184*
> I'm not, i don't have one atm, had one last week, pulling 15K average at 3.3GHz (stock) along with a GT430.
> 
> It highly depends on the WUs, 698X for instance gives great PPD output, while 715X are crappy WUs.
> 
> My X6 at 3.9 gives 16K with the first ones, and 11K with the last.


2500k stock with ct430 is 15k ppd combined or just smp?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;13457215*
> how you getting 7k with 6870 i cant get above 4k


My 6850 gets ~7k PPD. What are you clocks like?

edit: Are you using the v7 client for your ATI card?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manooti;13457200*
> The 2500k pulls roughly 15k without gpu, ppd only. I don't get it. Would it jump 5-10k ppd with .1 oc to 4.5? I can't get it stable pass 4.4 :-(
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Are you running any slightly heavy program in the background?
15K stock was right after installing windows and nvidia drivers. rigs total output was 18-20K, wich i thought it was great btw







great little chips









Edit: can you post what WU is the 2500k crunching now and its TPF?


----------



## phazer11

Hey do these seem low? For this http://www.compusa.com/applications/...&sku=E145-0460 ?
They seem low to me...







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1599x899.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13457255*
> My 6850 gets ~7k PPD. What are you clocks like?
> 
> edit: Are you using the v7 client for your ATI card?


core at 975 memory at 1100 im using gpu tracker v2


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13457294*
> Hey do these seem low? For this http://www.compusa.com/applications/...&sku=E145-0460 ?
> They seem low to me...


There is something fishy with those clocks...








Or is it just me?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lost a 6901 at 33%








** RIP **

(upped the vcore a bit)


----------



## manooti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457266*
> Are you running any slightly heavy program in the background?
> 15K stock was right after installing windows and nvidia drivers. rigs total output was 18-20K, wich i thought it was great btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great little chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: can you post what WU is the 2500k crunching now and its TPF?


I'm on my phone, not home. I'll post some pics when I get back tho

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457316*
> There is something fishy with those clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it just me?


That's what I thought XD EVGA precision says the processor clock is 1440, and the memory clock is 1800,


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;13457297*
> core at 975 memory at 1100 im using gpu tracker v2


You should use the v7 client for your GPU. The new Core 16 WUs will net you more PPD.

Guide!

The guide is pretty straight forward. Just set it up for your GPU and you should see a pretty good increase. Feel free to PM/post in here if you need help with it.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manooti;13457331*
> I'm on my phone, not home. I'll post some pics when I get back tho
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Ok mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13457336*
> That's what I thought XD EVGA precision says the processor clock is 1440, and the memory clock is 1800,


core should be 810, shaders 1620 and mem 1800








crazy EVGA


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13457226*
> I know it's funny coming from me but why get a factory oc'ed card when they give you the tools to oc it yourself? You can get one like the one I just got from compusa for 105 bucks
> [/url]


The main reason is the fact it was on sale for roughly $25 cheaper then the regular gtx 460 768mb when I got it roughly 6 months ago.

Feel free to compare with mine:


----------



## scutzi128

How the hell are we suppose to keep pace when the team in first only needs 300,000 pts for a CC point? That's crazy I could put up almost a point every other day by myself for them. Their folding average is so low it is going to make it really hard to catch them.


----------



## killeraxemannic

so does the v7 get you better PPD than the GPU tracker V2? Why are there so many different programs for it?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128;13457399*
> How the hell are we suppose to keep pace when the team in first only needs 300,000 pts for a CC point? That's crazy I could put up almost a point every other day by myself for them. Their folding average is so low it is going to make it really hard to catch them.


I know... but we can't give up!
Next CC rules will be written accounting that for sure, but we can't change them this year...

Yesterday they made 15 CP with 4mil+ folding points... we need 18mil to 15CP...


----------



## phazer11

We'll catch them
Anyways ideas on my gfx clocks?


----------



## Blue Marker

Some bigadvs probably dropped for them. 7.45 behind now. Anyone else itching to go back to gaming? I know I've been since EA week sales


----------



## Wishmaker

The more I fold, the more the gap increases!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

For the 450? About 925 core


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13457406*
> so does the v7 get you better PPD than the GPU tracker V2? Why are there so many different programs for it?


the tracker only sets the client up and running for you, apart of that are the actual clients released from stanford. v7 is the new released client, that supports the new core_16 units made for 5/6 series AMD GPUs. If you don't have one of those, you don't need it, and can't continue to use the 6.34 for the CPU and GPU3 for GPU


----------



## phazer11

No I was talking about my newly acquired 460.
Quote:


> Hey do these seem low? For this http://www.compusa.com/applications/...&sku=E145-0460 ?
> They seem low to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1599x899.


In addition to what the SS shows... EVGA precision says the processor clock is 1440, and the memory clock is 1800,


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13457406*
> so does the v7 get you better PPD than the GPU tracker V2? Why are there so many different programs for it?


The v7 client came out not too long ago, and it is really only worth changing to right now if you have an ATI card, because the new core 16 thing will get you better PPD (edit) with the 5 and 6 series ATI cards.
Quote:


> Some bigadvs probably dropped for them. 7.45 behind now. Anyone else itching to go back to gaming? I know I've been since EA week sales


Hey, don't give up!

I don't want to come in third...


----------



## Sircles

should have my -bigadv dropping tomorrow aroudn 7 ish as it was about 50% at that time today. should be pretty tasty


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13457489*
> should have my -bigadv dropping tomorrow aroudn 7 ish as it was about 50% at that time today. should be pretty tasty












let's get those beavers!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13457439*
> For the 450? About 925 core


I have mine at 950 core


----------



## Zyphur

@Phazer- You may want to restart afterburner, and maybe your computer. Those clocks are messed up.

They should be somewhere near mine:


----------



## Sircles

how do i work out how much my -bigadv is worth?


----------



## phazer11

Uh that is after I restarted Windows and MSi for good measure. What are yours?


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457442*
> the tracker only sets the client up and running for you, apart of that are the actual clients released from stanford. v7 is the new released client, that supports the new core_16 units made for 5/6 series AMD GPUs. If you don't have one of those, you don't need it, and can't continue to use the 6.34 for the CPU and GPU3 for GPU


What is the GPU3 setting in the Gpu tracker. I just enabled GPU0 but didnt check the GPU3 box


----------



## Zyphur

What IS Bigadv?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13457522*
> how do i work out how much my -bigadv is worth?


With a monitoring tool like HFM.net, or enter the WU details and TPF here.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur;13457535*
> What IS Bigadv?


-bigadv is a flag you set on your client that requests large work units. These units give a lot of points but require powerful CPUs to process.


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13457533*
> Uh that is after I restarted.


woah, wth lol.

Do you have multiple tuners running at the same time?
That may screw things up.

Try resetting AB in the bottom left.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

System crashed last night...


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13457534*
> What is the GPU3 setting in the Gpu tracker. I just enabled GPU0 but didnt check the GPU3 box


The GPU3 i was talking about is the GPU client from Stanford, bothing to do with GPU3 intracker







It's the client's version, 6.30








Nothing to worry about with the tracker unless you have 4 GPUs and need to check that box


----------



## Boyboyd

OCN chimpin is the top producer *in the world* today.

This pleases me...

Edit: Is this a bug or huge coincidence?


----------



## phazer11

Nope only one atm. Restarted MSi and reset it same speeds.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib;13457534*
> What is the GPU3 setting in the Gpu tracker. I just enabled GPU0 but didnt check the GPU3 box


If you ran auto detect, the program would automatically determine which clients it should for according to your cards. I don't think you need to check the GPU3 box, because in this case GPU3 is referring to your 3rd graphics card.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13457522*
> how do i work out how much my -bigadv is worth?


Link to Calculator


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;13456550*
> I have to admit I was dissapointed with their attitude. It'd be nice to overtake them in points too. We're only half way through though so there's still time to take the lead, which reminds me, I've got to go plug another 8800gt in.


Please don't let a few influence your opinion of the entire team. We're still there and still folding hard. We have adjusted our goals for the rest of the CC and plan to finish strong.

Hats off to OCN...you guys are doing a great job.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 428cobra

ok got v7 on gpu running it says ppd unknown same with credit its at 4%


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457578*
> The GPU3 i was talking about is the GPU client from Stanford, bothing to do with GPU3 intracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the client's version, 6.30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to worry about with the tracker unless you have 4 GPUs and need to check that box


No there are two boxes, but NVM read the website. GPU3 client is for GTX 400/500 cards. Not for my lowly 4850


----------



## Wishmaker

43 % on my 2 bigadv. My i7s are not fast enough







.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13457597*
> Nope only one atm. Restarted MSi and reset it same speeds.


Your MSI Afterburner is too old, uninstall it then download this and try: MSI Afterburner v2.1.0 link


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13457593*
> OCN chimpin is the top producer *in the world* today.
> 
> This pleases me...
> 
> Edit: Is this a bug or huge coincidence?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13457644*
> 43 % on my 2 bigadv. My i7s are not fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But you have two of them :O

I have to run a VM and fool the OS into thinking i have 8 cores in order to run bigadv. lol


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;13457613*
> ok got v7 on gpu running it says ppd unknown same with credit its at 4%


Did you follow the guide and make sure to add the "client-type advanced" option to your GPU slot? That will get you the core_16 units.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13457593*
> OCN chimpin is the top producer *in the world* today.
> 
> This pleases me...
> 
> Edit: Is this a bug or huge coincidence?


Nope, you read it right


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457552*
> With a monitoring tool like HFM.net, or enter the WU details and TPF here.


awesomeee. saying its about 115k


----------



## phazer11

or each cpu or the entire thing O.O? Awesome though
I made a new thread and will try the new afterburner.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012276-weird-gtx-460-768mb-clock-speed.html#post13457664


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13457703*
> or each cpu or the entire thing O.O?


-SMP 23, for the 2 Xeons i believe


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457718*
> -SMP 23, for the 2 Xeons i believe


Do 5650s have HT?


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13457739*
> Do 5650s have HT?


yes. hence the name of my computer


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13457739*
> Do 5650s have HT?


Yup


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13457739*
> Do 5650s have HT?


Yes, they are 12 threaded. I'm not sure, but i think they sport an unlocked multi too


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13457753*
> yes. hence the name of my computer


haha i'm such an idiot. Sorry.

I googled it earlier and found a review that said they didn't. Must have been something else.


----------



## Sircles

locked multi im afraid


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13457766*
> haha i'm such an idiot. Sorry.
> 
> I googled it earlier and found a review that said they didn't. Must have been something else.


I always check cpu-world.com for CPUs info, they are very accurate, despite one or another mistake... I think that the unlocked ones are the 5670s... Where's Deeeebs when we need him??


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457803*
> I always check cpu-world.com for CPUs info, they are very accurate, despite one or another mistake... I think that the unlocked ones are the 5670s... Where's Deeeebs when we need him??


intel website is pretty good.....


----------



## phazer11

updated my thread...
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012276-weird-gtx-460-768mb-clock-speed.html#post13457664


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13457826*
> intel website is pretty good.....


But it only "knows" Intel CPUs...









But at least they know them well


----------



## Klue22

Unlocked ones are 5680s and above.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13457850*
> Unlocked ones are 5680s and above.


thanks! I was trying to remember, but was pointless


----------



## MediaRocker

HELLS YEAH! My new box is here. Expect me to set it up tonight. More -bigadv's coming guys!!!


----------



## phazer11

Here's after I updated Afterburner... still looks weird though if it's a little higher than spec not so bad I guess. Still ideas?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Get the beta afterburner version s you can also adjust voltage. I had that card at about 858 with no problem...


----------



## TheReaperWaits

I was 'naughty' and put my GX2 waterblock on...









Temps to follow shortly.


----------



## MediaRocker

mwahahahahaha.

Can't open it till after class tho...


----------



## MR_Plow

About to drop a 62.5K WU.

Well actually it'll drop in 6 hours, but that's almost now isn't it?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13458042*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwahahahahaha.
> 
> Can't open it till after class tho...


Did you really just buy an Alienware?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13458042*
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a163/MediaRocker543/IMAG0437.jpg
> 
> mwahahahahaha.
> 
> Can't open it till after class tho...


An Alienware machine, on OCN?

What is this sorcery?


----------



## Erick Silver

I have to be honest. I no longer have the energy to be as positive as I should be. I will continue to crank out Points for the CC but the stats don't lie. Sorry if I sound like a "Gloomy Gus", but I ust don't have the "oomph" any more....


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13458261*
> I have to be honest. I no longer have the energy to be as positive as I should be. I will continue to crank out Points for the CC but the stats don't lie. Sorry if I sound like a "Gloomy Gus", but I ust don't have the "oomph" any more....


The new points system kind of killed the big teams... For each 100K that a smaller team add to their PPD, we need to add almost 4 times more to our own PPD to match it in Chimp Points. That's what happening to us with HWC... We won't ever give up though


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13458042*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwahahahahaha.
> 
> Can't open it till after class tho...


Tell mom and pop that you need to open to inspect it just in case there is any shipping damage and it needs to be returned within a specific time frame.


----------



## PinkPenguin

oops, wrong topic but hey OCN will never give up.


----------



## reflex99

for every member that HWC adds, we have to add 4. that is what really screwed us over.

(assuming that members have the same PPD, but you get the idea)


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13458393*
> for every member that HWC adds, we have to add 4. that is what really screwed us over.
> 
> (assuming that members have the same PPD, but you get the idea)


Yeah, that's simply put


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13458298*
> The new points system kind of killed the big teams... For each 100K that a smaller team add to their PPD, we need to add almost 4 times more to our own PPD to match it in Chimp Points. That's what happening to us with HWC... We won't ever give up though


That is not the biggest problem. Look a couple of pages back i did some numbers regarding HWC average etc. The problem i see are when smaller teams are joining up with some heavy folders from other teams, see this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13457122*
> 
> NCIX Average last 4 days before the CC: 2.600.000 PPD,
> NCIX Average first 4 days of the CC: 1.500.000 PPD
> Difference 1.100.000
> 
> This has gone to HWC.
> 
> HWC Average PPD during CC: 3.500.000
> NCIX is contributing with 1.100.000 of these
> 
> 1.1 is 32% of 3.5 (Not the 30% they have added) 2% = about 350k (1,16pts per day)
> 
> 11,87 - 1,16 = 10.70, this would be 0.2pts per day over us, leaving them about 1pt over us.


But hey, the rules are there now, so maybe they will be changed next year. For now i will just hang in the last 4 days (Doing 120k ppd)

At least we have all contributed with A LOT of folding for Standford, that's what matters.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13458298*
> The new points system kind of killed the big teams... For each 100K that a smaller team add to their PPD, we need to add almost 4 times more to our own PPD to match it in Chimp Points. That's what happening to us with HWC... We won't ever give up though


Honestly I am mildly shocked and super proud to see that even with that handicap as a big team we are still for the moment holding on to second place. It is really a testament to our teams tenacity and ability to mobilize.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah the new points system is what is holding us back, and Evga.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13458420*
> Honestly I am mildly shocked and super proud to see that even with that handicap as a big team we are still for the moment holding on to second place. It is really a testament to our teams tenacity and ability to mobilize.


Agreed


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13458422*
> Yeah the new points system is what is holding us back, and Evga.


EVGA is being held back because their team doesn't give a crap about the CC. They got what 40 percent on to their CC team. We got 85 plus. HWC got 80 percent plus 50 percent of NCIX.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'll be dropping a 74k Point WU here in about 12 hours which will allow me to get another -bigadv WU before the end of the CC. I'll switch over to SMP after the next one drops because I wont get 2 more -bigadv in before the 15th (or it would be pushing it, I'll have to wait until the next one is done to see).


----------



## Kahbrohn

They should have categories... like the weigh categories in boxing.

As an example (now mind you, I have no experience in this kind of thing)...

Those who can do, lets say as an example, 5,000,000 to 10,000,000 points in a month are the heavy weights.

The 1,000,000 to 4,999,999 are the middle weights.

The less that 1,000,000 points are the light weights.

You compete in your respective weight class.

The other option to consider is for next time, OCN may want to look at hooking up with some of the lower point producing groups and team up. Sort of creating a foster program for these types of competitions. I am sure some of those low producing points folding teams would love to be on the bandwagon of a winning team.

I dunno... just a though or two in my head.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13458419*
> That is not the biggest problem. Look a couple of pages back i did some numbers regarding HWC average etc. The problem i see are when smaller teams are joining up with some heavy folders from other teams, see this:
> 
> But hey, the rules are there now, so maybe they will be changed next year. For now i will just hang in the last 4 days (Doing 120k ppd)
> 
> At least we have all contributed with A LOT of folding for Standford, that's what matters.


The team captains accounted for NCIX joining HWC for the CC, they just failed a little in their calculations








But yeah, Stanford wins no matter what








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13458420*
> Honestly I am mildly shocked and super proud to see that even with that handicap as a big team we are still for the moment holding on to second place. It is really a testament to our teams tenacity and ability to mobilize.


I agree too







Go OCN!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13458483*
> EVGA is being held back because their team doesn't give a crap about the CC. They got what 40 percent on to their CC team. We got 85 plus. HWC got 80 percent plus 50 percent of NCIX.


It would be hard to EVGA reach the 11CP/day mark, they would have to participate in the CC with 24mil+ everyday...


----------



## Kahbrohn

We may be second... but we are PURE OCN crewmembers... no adoptions here!


----------



## Klue22

Guys we need to stop complaining about the current scoring system. Lets focus on folding more _total points_ than evga. Considering the behemoth of a team they are that would be a huge accomplishment. I say we go for it!


----------



## reflex99

it's a competition, we pretty much _have_ to whine about the scoring.

You really cant deny that it is unfair though.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13458535*
> Guys we need to stop complaining about the current scoring system. Lets focus on folding more _total points_ than evga. Considering the behemoth of a team they are that would be a huge accomplishment. I say we go for it!


This.

Go meat popsicles

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## AgentHydra

I'll be firing up my rigs tomorrow, only about 20k PPD but every bit helps.

Lets go OCN!


----------



## 428cobra

my g/f came inside and ask why my pc was making so much noise(got all fans cranked to 100% was 80 today outside)told her im on a mission


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;13458591*
> my g/f came inside and ask why my pc was making so much noise(got all fans cranked to 100% was 80 today outside)told her im on a mission


you are the man !


----------



## dude120

Feasibly, what would it take for us to take first place?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120;13458603*
> Feasibly, what would it take for us to take first place?


4x more recruits


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13458535*
> Guys we need to stop complaining about the current scoring system. Lets focus on folding more _total points_ than evga. Considering the behemoth of a team they are that would be a huge accomplishment. I say we go for it!


We need to whine a little something









But we'll be aiming at the top two producers when the CC is over, [H] and EVGA. If you can maintain the 15mil daily production we'll have [H] coloured in green in EOC


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;13458591*
> my g/f came inside and ask why my pc was making so much noise(got all fans cranked to 100% was 80 today outside)told her im on a mission


Yep, my fans are 100% also







!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120;13458603*
> Feasibly, what would it take for us to take first place?


Another ~4 mill a day or so

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13458513*
> The team captains accounted for NCIX joining HWC for the CC, they just failed a little in their calculations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, Stanford wins no matter what


Yes and the 2% they failed with would bring us 1pt behind HWC, not 6.3 Or something.

But lets fold like crazy and catch up with EVGA. We are "only" 6million away from them


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13458620*
> Another ~4 mill a day or so
> 
> DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


Well, I've got one more machine I might be able to set up bigadv on, if I have time. I'll ask a friend and see if he can get bigadv running on his PII X6. That will only put us ~120K ahead. We need more help.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120;13458637*
> Well, I've got one more machine I might be able to set up bigadv on, if I have time. I'll ask a friend and see if he can get bigadv running on his PII X6. That will only put us ~120K ahead. We need more help.


I may switch my system over to big adv and oc my system to 4.2 but its just alot of setup and time lost folding

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13458016*
> Get the beta afterburner version s you can also adjust voltage. I had that card at about 858 with no problem...


From where?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13458118*
> Did you really just buy an Alienware?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13458119*
> An Alienware machine, on OCN?
> 
> What is this sorcery?


gasp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13458261*
> I have to be honest. I no longer have the energy to be as positive as I should be. I will continue to crank out Points for the CC but the stats don't lie. Sorry if I sound like a "Gloomy Gus", but I ust don't have the "oomph" any more....


Q.Q
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13458393*
> for every member that HWC adds, we have to add 4. that is what really screwed us over.
> 
> (assuming that members have the same PPD, but you get the idea)


We can still do it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13458420*
> Honestly I am mildly shocked and super proud to see that even with that handicap as a big team we are still for the moment holding on to second place. It is really a testament to our teams tenacity and ability to mobilize.


I've been saying the same thing since we took and held second
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13458535*
> Guys we need to stop complaining about the current scoring system. Lets focus on folding more _total points_ than evga. Considering the behemoth of a team they are that would be a huge accomplishment. I say we go for it!


Yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13458576*
> it's a competition, we pretty much _have_ to whine about the scoring.
> 
> You really cant deny that it is unfair though.


I can it's pretty fair. Just I still feel HWC cheated and turned the rules in their favor so they could just make a massive PPD increase and win lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120;13458603*
> Feasibly, what would it take for us to take first place?


Well at least 10 more SR-2's for starters every little bit helps though. course we could always hope their SR-2's croak I guess but I don't wish that on anyone unless it's a company and could afford to buy a new one.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13458671*
> Well at least 10 more SR-2's for starters every little bit helps though. course we could always hope their SR-2's croak I guess but I don't wish that on anyone unless it's a company and could afford to buy a new one.


They can RMA them


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13458513*
> It would be hard to EVGA reach the 11CP/day mark, they would have to participate in the CC with 24mil+ everyday...


Which is fully within the capability of the EVGA team on a regular day.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13458689*
> Which is fully within the capability of the EVGA team on a regular day.


The problem is that they can't convince many users to switch to their folder monkey







and 11CP/day aren't really enough to beat HWC this year...


----------



## phazer11

True I guess unless they show signs of singing from the overheating lol just a guess you can't rma parts that look like toast can you?

Wonders what'd happen if we swallowed our pride we could ask EVGA for help well some of their members anyways...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13458671*
> From where?


Right here amigo...

It's right on their DL page but on a separate icon further down the page.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13458716*
> True I guess unless they show signs of singing from the overheating lol just a guess you can't rma parts that look like toast can you?
> 
> If we swallowed our pride we could ask EVGA for help well some of their members anyways...


You can ship them... it's just not guaranteed that the warranty will be applied when they look at it and state that it failed cuz of bad use...


----------



## Forsaken_id

Damn, I am stuck in that waiting for server to send my SMP WU in that plagued everyone earlier today. . .


----------



## 428cobra

i still got my old q 9550 no power supply or card though


----------



## Killam0n

I cant register my chat name, I did/ entered password but now it wont accept my password.. I tried another chat name with same result. Hmm can someone help me like an admin?

[OCN] Killamon

Posting failed. You must register your name before you may post. To register, click the "profile" link.

I did that.. I dont get it.


----------



## matroska

Did you entered your chat username before pressing profile?


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13458842*
> Did you entered your chat username before pressing profile?


yes and it asked for a password and to verify the password, then it pops up a window to input said password and does not accept the password I just created no matter what password or chat user name I try and activate.

If someone can help PM me I got to jet.


----------



## KOBALT

DERP... nm


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13458855*
> yes and it asked for a password and to verify the password, then it pops up a window to input said password and does not accept the password I just created no matter what password or chat user name I try and activate.
> 
> If someone can help PM me I got to jet.


Maybe a temporary bug...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13458860*
> DERP... nm


I don't think so, we're all using the same folding username, and identical passkeys, so i don't think there is a way of tracing individual contributions if that's what you're asking...


----------



## TheReaperWaits

The temps dropped by ~50C....!


----------



## 5prout

!


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13458726*
> Right here amigo...
> 
> It's right on their DL page but on a separate icon further down the page.


Didn't allow me to adjust the volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13458739*
> You can ship them... it's just not guaranteed that the warranty will be applied when they look at it and state that it failed cuz of bad use...


yeah lol


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13458930*
> 
> The temps dropped by ~50C....!


Nice!


----------



## phazer11

Omg 50C drop in what?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13458978*
> Didn't allow me to adjust the volts.
> 
> yeah lol


Go to settings and check the "Unlock Voltage Control".(Sorry... kinda forgot to mention this bit of info...)


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13458998*
> Omg 50C drop in what?


My 9800GX2.... With a waterblock strapped to it.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13458576*
> it's a competition, we pretty much _have_ to whine about the scoring.
> 
> You really cant deny that it is unfair though.


Can we complain about the refs instead?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ref's are









(blind)


----------



## Blueduck3285

Seriously, stop with the poking at the rules or the "refs", one of them happens to be YOUR team captin. We are here to have fun and help further science, winning would just be a bonus!


----------



## Bobicon

It's a new system, they didn't try and make the scoring unfair it just so happened that way.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

sorry guys... i have to shut down all my rigs.







there are huge thunderstorms headed my way and dont want them to have the chance to blow up.









I'll turn them back on when they have passed.


----------



## falconkaji

I wish I could fold with my brain.

On the bright side, the parts for my i7 2600k rig should show up tomorrow morning/early afternoon.

I doubt I'll have time to do much OCing, or any bigadv folding. But still, that should be some decent PPD, right?

edit: Gah, I've dropped at least 6 places in the team ranks! I was so close to breaking into the top 1,000...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13459303*
> sorry guys... i have to shut down all my rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are huge thunderstorms headed my way and dont want them to have the chance to blow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll turn them back on when they have passed.


Damn.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13459312*
> I wish I could fold with my brain.
> 
> On the bright side, the parts for my i7 2600k rig should show up tomorrow morning/early afternoon.
> 
> I doubt I'll have time to do much OCing, or any bigadv folding. But still, that should be some decent PPD, right?
> 
> edit: Gah, I've dropped at least 6 places in the team ranks! I was so close to breaking into the top 1,000...


Dont worry. I still haven't figured out how to put that good for nothing cat of mine in SLI with my GPU. Lord knows his CPU is kaput...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13459318*
> Damn.


I'll leave one up and running but since i don't have a UPS system in place, it's just too much to risk.


----------



## csm725

Thanks man.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13459312*
> I wish I could fold with my brain.
> 
> On the bright side, the parts for my i7 2600k rig should show up tomorrow morning/early afternoon.
> 
> I doubt I'll have time to do much OCing, or any bigadv folding. But still, that should be some decent PPD, right?
> 
> edit: Gah, I've dropped at least 6 places in the team ranks! I was so close to breaking into the top 1,000...


That 2600k will do nicely!


----------



## falconkaji

Is it just me, or is ChimpPowerUp slowly gaining on us?

Hold 'em off, boys!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13459394*
> Is it just me, or is ChimpPowerUp slowly gaining on us?
> 
> Hold 'em off, boys!


Our mission objectives

1. Take 1st from beavers gone bananas (unlikely but don't let that stop us from trying - to do this we'll need a ton more recruits, start getting on your soap boxes!)
2. Beat EVGA on total points (very possible)
3. Stop TPU from overtaking us (very possible)

All three of those goals need us to produce more! Increase your clocks! Add more gpu's! Recruit more folding virgins!


----------



## falconkaji

With an i7 2600k, would it be worth folding with an 8800GT, or should I just fold SMP?


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;13459456*
> Our mission objectives
> 
> 1. Take 1st from beavers gone bananas (unlikely but don't let that stop us from trying - to do this we'll need a ton more recruits, start getting on your soap boxes!)
> 2. Beat EVGA on total points (very possible)
> 3. Stop TPU from overtaking us (very possible)
> 
> All three of those goals need us to produce more! *Increase your clocks! Add more gpu's!* Recruit more folding virgins!


I highly advise against adjusting any overclocks at this point. It's not worth the risk of clients crashing. Just stay consistent with your current hardware. That's how we'll win.


----------



## BlueLights

I convinced a buddy to join the cause for the CC







between the two of us we have my sig rig, an E7400 with an HD 5770. a P4 with an HD4670. A dell XPS Dual core and an Asus Dual core laptop. And two netbooks just for kicks! Not much but everything helps!


----------



## ibesleeving10

Are you able to fold and serf the net?? just thought i would join the cause. I work on a oil rig in the gulf and have a 555 unlocked and clocked at 4ghz with a 5770. prob wouldnt add much but i also have a laptop i could start folding also..


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibesleeving10;13459494*
> Are you able to fold and serf the net?? just thought i would join the cause. I work on a oil rig in the gulf and have a 555 unlocked and clocked at 4ghz with a 5770. prob wouldnt add much but i also have a laptop i could start folding also..


YES. You can do lots with folding in the backround. Fire it up!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13459480*
> With an i7 2600k, would it be worth folding with an 8800GT, or should I just fold SMP?


The 8800 wont take much away from the smp. You may lose a few hundrad points but gain ~4k

http://blueduckfolding.net78.net/summary.html

My 8600 GS pulls 4k+ but really doesnt hurt my SMP folding.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibesleeving10;13459494*
> Are you able to fold and serf the net?? just thought i would join the cause. I work on a oil rig in the gulf and have a 555 unlocked and clocked at 4ghz with a 5770. prob wouldnt add much but i also have a laptop i could start folding also..


Yes but to get the most out of folding, youd want to bring any tasking (i.e. web surfing) to a min so that the clients can do work. At this points, its only 5 more days so that wouldnt be too long without surfing right?


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13436507*
> A while, wait an hour and see.
> 
> Be back later.


It's been a day but the P4 is now up to 70% on its first WU







rockin' an astonishing 69 PPD


----------



## MistaBernie

HWC & NCIX should be disqualified based on the fact that the extraneous heat from folding could melt the polar ice caps and thus expedite global warming.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13459546*
> HWC & NCIX should be disqualified based on the fact that the extraneous heat from folding could melt the polar ice caps and thus expedite global warming.


? What? If that made any.... what?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13459540*
> It's been a day but the P4 is now up to 70% on its first WU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockin' an astonishing 69 PPD


Every bit counts, I have my lappy SMPing (gpu's crapped out on me, cant seem to get them back up, they just artifact, think its the heat)

http://blueduckfolding.net78.net/summary.html


----------



## $ilent

I just dropped a bigadv this eve worth 70,000points, but I just noticed my gtx 460 got a few 925 units few days ago for ocnchimpin, worth an astonishing 17,000ppd!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13459558*
> ? What? If that made any.... what?


It was a joke, I understood it. Did you?


----------



## drew630

I hate computers. The 2600k has been at 4.5 for over a week, done 4 bigadvs and has been stable with no issues. Today, it has BSOD 3 times!!! What the CRAP!!!


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew630;13459703*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate computers. The 2600k has been at 4.5 for over a week, done 4 bigadvs and has been stable with no issues. Today, it has BSOD 3 times!!! What the CRAP!!!


Bump the voltage bro...


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13459546*
> HWC & NCIX should be disqualified based on the fact that the extraneous heat from folding could melt the polar ice caps and thus expedite global warming.


haha that was good!


----------



## BWG

Brown Chicken, Brown Cow, Foldem Now!


----------



## Millentree10

Help! I've been getting this for the past 9 hours

[16:16:52] + Attempting to send results [May 10 16:16:52 UTC]
[16:16:53] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:16:53] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[16:16:53] (171.64.65.54:8080)
[16:16:53] + Retrying using alternative port
[16:16:54] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:16:54] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[16:16:54] (171.64.65.54:80)
[16:16:54] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed May 10) to work server.
[16:16:54] Keeping unit 02 in queue.
[16:16:54] Project: 6068 (Run 0, Clone 26, Gen 396)


----------



## ZTR1760

Just dusted off the old desktop and reinstalled [email protected] for the rest of the time I'm at college....


----------



## Zyphur

Come on everyone! Keep folding!


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13459770*
> Help! I've been getting this for the past 9 hours
> 
> [16:16:52] + Attempting to send results [May 10 16:16:52 UTC]
> [16:16:53] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> [16:16:53] (171.64.65.54:8080)
> [16:16:53] + Retrying using alternative port
> [16:16:54] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [16:16:54] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> [16:16:54] (171.64.65.54:80)
> [16:16:54] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed May 10) to work server.
> [16:16:54] Keeping unit 02 in queue.
> [16:16:54] Project: 6068 (Run 0, Clone 26, Gen 396)


Well I stopped and started it, and then it still couldn't connect so it trashed the 100% done WU...


----------



## PrimeSLP

I have no idea how much ppd my 5770s are doing


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;13459824*
> I have no idea how much ppd my 5770s are doing


I think you could use the v7 client with 5770 (maybe?) and get probably ~7k? Or maybe 4k with the GPU2 client?

Just guessing.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millentree10;13459770*
> Help! I've been getting this for the past 9 hours
> 
> [16:16:52] + Attempting to send results [May 10 16:16:52 UTC]
> [16:16:53] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [16:16:53] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> [16:16:53] (171.64.65.54:8080)
> [16:16:53] + Retrying using alternative port
> [16:16:54] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [16:16:54] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> [16:16:54] (171.64.65.54:80)
> [16:16:54] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed May 10) to work server.
> [16:16:54] Keeping unit 02 in queue.
> [16:16:54] Project: 6068 (Run 0, Clone 26, Gen 396)


That server has been down since late last night and they have no idea when, or even if it will come back online. I shut down the clients that were running into that and restarted them and they picked up new WU's and started folding again. Only problem is those new WU's won't upload either. Knowing how ill-equipped Stanford is I wouldn't expect things to be fixed for at least 2 or 3 more days. I'm shutting down all of my SMP clients until then as it's just a waste of time and the [email protected] Forums are about as useless as you know what on a boar hog.


----------



## drew630

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy;13459748*
> Bump the voltage bro...


I have, twice. Once after each bsod. Hopefully this one will hold.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13459852*
> That server has been down since late last night and they have no idea when, or even if it will come back online. I shut down the clients that were running into that and restarted them and they picked up new WU's and started folding again. Only problem is those new WU's won't upload either. Knowing how ill-equipped Stanford is I wouldn't expect things to be fixed for at least 2 or 3 more days. I'm shutting down all of my SMP clients until then as it's just a waste of time and the [email protected] Forums are about as useless as you know what on a boar hog.


I got a new one on a4 rather than a3 and its working


----------



## PrimeSLP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13459851*
> I think you could use the v7 client with 5770 (maybe?) and get probably ~7k? Or maybe 4k with the GPU2 client?
> 
> Just guessing.


Im using FAHControl


----------



## phazer11

How much is 1012 (mV) 1.012v right?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13459486*
> I highly advise against adjusting any overclocks at this point. It's not worth the risk of clients crashing. Just stay consistent with your current hardware. That's how we'll win.


Aww that's no fun. Hehe, while I know this is true for 99%, there are some who know they are stable at higher clocks but underclock for power/longevity reasons. I guess that was who I meant.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13459960*
> How much is 1012 (mV) 1.012v right?


correct


----------



## phazer11

Anyone have any ideas on
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012276-weird-gtx-460-768mb-clock-speed-2.html


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP*


Im using FAHControl


Sounds like v7, then - it doesn't list base credit or PPD?


----------



## sbinh

gap is almost 8 pts now ...


----------



## falconkaji

HFM is showing Core - Unknown, Credit: 0, PPD: 0 for my GPU right now, but it has it's typical TPF and is 88% done.

Normal?


----------



## suitaroh

I started folding two days ago and I rather like it's purpose and this part of the OCN community







As an added benefit, I'm using it as a quick stress test for gpu overclocks: every new WU on each gpu I step up the core clock one tick on evga precision. Does that method make sense? I'm at 907 core/1214 shader/1800 memory clock on my gtx 460 and 803/1939/1150 on my gts 250. No idea if those are any good since I just started oc'ing too


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13460264*
> I started folding two days ago and I rather like it's purpose and this part of the OCN community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an added benefit, I'm using it as a quick stress test for gpu overclocks: every new WU on each gpu I step up the core clock one tick on evga precision. Does that method make sense? I'm at 907 core/1214 shader/1800 memory clock on my gtx 460 and 803/1939/1150 on my gts 250. No idea if those are any good since I just started oc'ing too


You only get, maybe 3 errors before the client dumps the WU.


----------



## anthony92

just started folding







, sorry for the lateness haha sleeving took forever.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Better late than never.

Currently I'm in the middle of overhauling my OC. Should've done it before CC but didn't have turbo problem til now. Thank goodness for load line cali.


----------



## mike597

Anyone know if we get deducted points for failed WUs? or penalized any other way?


----------



## Enfluenza

lol in all of the folding challenges EVGApes are always a little above us








must be all of them GTX590s and GTX460 2Wins.

we need moar 460 2Wins! so we can be BI WINNING (lame pun ftw)


----------



## LostRib

God how are they pulling ahead even though OCN drops so many more points than them


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike597*


Anyone know if we get deducted points for failed WUs? or penalized any other way?


No, but it wastes time which means less points earned.


----------



## The Sandman

I've had this happen a couple times now, can anyone tell me why? Some kind of interruption? Is it my machine or maybe the server?


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I've had this happen a couple times now, can anyone tell me why? Some kind of interruption? Is it my machine or maybe the server?


Did you check if you had access to the Internet at the time the pic was taken?
If yes, then check your Windows Firewall and make sure there is an exception for the [email protected] program (to pass through the firewall).


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I've had this happen a couple times now, can anyone tell me why? Some kind of interruption? Is it my machine or maybe the server?


I think that is the server that is having issues with its raid system.

yup.
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=18612

says to shutdown the client, wait a few minutes, then restart it. No guarantee it will upload though.


----------



## manooti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13457391*
> Ok mate!


got the picture up. shes doing horrible. i opened up all the configs to show you guys and let me know whats going wrong here.

cpu temps are good, 51-55 max.. a/c isnt on yet lol.

ati 6870 is 60 degrees, fan at 70%, i need a watercooling set up bad









PPD on SMP changed to 4,560 (to green highlight) after restarting pc hoping it just needed a reboot


----------



## ViSioNx

il see what this 450 top can do.


----------



## The Sandman

That's what confuses me. It's been running 24/7 for almost 48 hrs (just started CC early yesterday morning) and just today I've seen this happen twice I believe, and both times it acts like it fixes itself as I have been watching and as you can see I do have 7 "Completed" which is correct. It just continues on after only a few minutes. Look at the times.

My windows firewall does not have it even listed under "Allow a program or feature through Windows firewall". I just assumed it's been working like it should be because it always shows all WU's completed. Being a noob to folding I've been up almost the whole time watching as it completes a project lol. My first thought is that it is working and the problem is on their end but just not sure.

I would like to think I'm not running this without it actually not being compiled. What to do now? Just let it go?


----------



## AliceInChains

4.5 more hours till my first bigadv is completed. should have time to get atleast another 1 or 2 more in before this thing is over


----------



## DevilGear44

8.34pts behind? Great Scott!


----------



## Xyxox

To date, my sig rig has only been overclocked to stock voltages or automatic voltages. I've made a study where increased voltages should result in stable overclocks higher than mycurrent overclocks of 4300 Mhz on the CPU and 900 Mhz on the GPUs. Tomorrow I shall increase voltages for higher overclocks to help in the Chimp Challenge.

I'm pretty sure I can get close to 5 Ghz on the CPU and 1 Ghz on each of the GPUs. The temps will be high, but I shall endure until May 15.

I wish I had decided to move to liquid cooling immediately. My next move will be liquid cooling. Sadly, it will happen after the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## ViSioNx

gpu usage 0? is it working?


----------



## XPD541

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*   8.34pts behind? Great Scott!  
*Rattles Everyone Awake With DUBSTEP*

  
 You Tube


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manooti*


got the picture up. shes doing horrible. i opened up all the configs to show you guys and let me know whats going wrong here.

cpu temps are good, 51-55 max.. a/c isnt on yet lol.

ati 6870 is 60 degrees, fan at 70%, i need a watercooling set up bad









PPD on SMP changed to 4,560 (to green highlight) after restarting pc hoping it just needed a reboot










Looks good to me. Is SMP still climbing? How much of your CPU is being used also?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13461077*
> *Rattles Everyone Awake With DUBSTEP*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlAvZnt8aVk


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*


gpu usage 0? is it working?


Restart the client, if it still doesn't work you can delete the WU and load a new one.


----------



## AliceInChains

woot, 68,415 total ppd.










man, its really getting warm in my room though. its like 84f in here. =/


----------



## ViSioNx

thanks. tried it and still nothing. cpu is folding but not gpu???


----------



## mike597

woohoo! Back online after a brief power outage. Thanks goes out to my UPS for giving me enough time to power down without any damage!

Back in action at 82K PPD:wheee:


----------



## chriskaz

Maybe downclock the gpu a tad, then restart windows. Is that clock tested stable?


----------



## manooti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Looks good to me. Is SMP still climbing? How much of your CPU is being used also?


All 4 cores at 100%, SMP dropped to 3378. 
Also, cant enable bigadv. can i only do that on an i7 or linux? new folder here


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manooti*


All 4 cores at 100%, SMP dropped to 3378. 
Also, cant enable bigadv. can i only do that on an i7 or linux? new folder here


Hmm, weird cause you have 3 cores only running on smp. Did you restart the client when you made those changes? Yea you need 8 threads for bigadv.

or 6 + cores


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Hmm, weird cause you have 3 cores only running on smp. Did you restart the client when you made those changes? Yea you need 8 threads for bigadv.


Or x6 Craftiness!


----------



## manooti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Hmm, weird cause you have 3 cores only running on smp. Did you restart the client when you made those changes? Yea you need 8 threads for bigadv.


Thanks. Just restarted tracker. will update in a few minutes. i knew i should of bought a 2600k!!!!


----------



## meru

My WU that finished a while ago also wont upload.
Hope they can fix that server ASAP.


----------



## ViSioNx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskaz*


Maybe downclock the gpu a tad, then restart windows. Is that clock tested stable?


i tested with furmark ran cool and fine. not really a big oc since stock clock is 950


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*


i tested with furmark ran cool and fine. not really a big oc since stock clock is 950


Could be dropping your clock for some reason. I would get GPU-Z and monitor all the clocks and see what they are currently at. I would try a restart also if you haven't already.


----------



## EpicPie

HWC is haxing. >.>


----------



## Delta_32-1

Could I fold 2 ATI cards in the same system? Wait, I have a better Idea.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm down at the moment. Remounting the dam cooler.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delta_32-1*


Could I fold 2 ATI cards in the same system?


yes


----------



## Blueduck3285

The question is, should I sack my progress here to try and get my 4.2Ghz stable for some Bigadv action, or just keep on chuggin?

(I may still have my vm client set up on my aux drive so really it would be taking the time to get my 4.2Ghz up and stable)


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Did you really just buy an Alienware?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Tell mom and pop that you need to open to inspect it just in case there is any shipping damage and it needs to be returned within a specific time frame.


It's a gift from the rents for being a good son.









I was talking about building my own and my rents were like HERE YA GO









So. Cool.









In other news, the power went out right as I was on my way to campus, and shut down my main system.. FARRRGE. I just got back about 30 minutes ago and got it up and running again. thankfully my laptop is still folding. so we have that.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i should be back up and folding within the hour, my gpu temps took a turn for the worst so i just cleaned out my whole loop and and will be reseating the block once i return from the store.


----------



## ()ut[@st

I just pulled a 2100+ Palomino system from "mothballs" and it's completing the same WU as my 3700+ at just over 2 minutes more per step...

ROTFLMAO









* looks around at other retired PC's *


----------



## 2010rig

Whew, my bigadv WU is back! 77K tomorrow some time.



Thought I lost there for a minute.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


woot, 68,415 total ppd.










man, its really getting warm in my room though. its like 84f in here. =/


That chip is amazing for folding. I was looking on newegg this afternoon to build a folding system for next cc based on 2600k.


----------



## The Sandman

Appears I have 1 out of 8 WU's that is NOT being accepted or sent, and placed on queue? My history shows 8 completed (last SS). Seems #5 isn't sending.

After studying all this for a half hour (or more) this is all I can see. It may not be much but it's really bringing me down as it takes 5 hrs to accomplish. I don't understand why. Wish I knew if it was my machine that I could fix, or something on the other end.

I guess I'll just keep pushing along here and try to keep spirits up!

This must be why we can't seem to catch up with THOSE guys lol.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Appears I have 1 out of 8 WU's that is NOT being accepted or sent, and placed on queue? My history shows 8 completed (last SS). Seems #5 isn't sending.

After studying all this for a half hour (or more) this is all I can see. It may not be much but it's really bringing me down as it takes 5 hrs to accomplish. I don't understand why. Wish I knew if it was my machine that I could fix, or something on the other end.

I guess I'll just keep pushing along here and try to keep spirits up!

This must be why we can't seem to catch up with THOSE guys lol.


You can use the "-send all" flag to force it to send all completed WU's.


----------



## DevilGear44

Love me some watercooling. My firebreathing GTX 480 roasts at a toasty 28* even while folding nonstop for the last 5 days.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Appears I have 1 out of 8 WU's that is NOT being accepted or sent, and placed on queue? My history shows 8 completed (last SS). Seems #5 isn't sending.

After studying all this for a half hour (or more) this is all I can see. It may not be much but it's really bringing me down as it takes 5 hrs to accomplish. I don't understand why. Wish I knew if it was my machine that I could fix, or something on the other end.

I guess I'll just keep pushing along here and try to keep spirits up!

This must be why we can't seem to catch up with THOSE guys lol.


That collection server is out of commission at [email protected] and they have no idea how many days it is going to take for it to come back online. All you can do is close the client, wait a couple of minutes, then restart the client to get a new WU and continue folding, but there is no guarantee that WU will be uploaded in time for it to get more than base points nor any guarantee that the new WU you download will be able to upload either. [email protected] has absolutely no idea about what they are doing when it comes to their servers and don't really care how long it takes for it to get fixed. I wouldn't count on it being fixed for at least the next few days. There was a thread on their forum that posts are being deleted in about the issue.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sory guys but Im dropping out. I am headed out on vacation and am to paranoid to leave my computer on folding while im gone. So I will be shutting it down. Sorry guys I folded straight 24/7 since the CC started but gotta dip out for now. I will still check in but not be folding.

On a side note, Im going to Seattle Washington does anybody know if VALVe does tours? They are only like 30min away. Maybe I can talk Newell into folding for us.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


You can use the "-send all" flag to force it to send all completed WU's.


I might try that if I knew how lol, still a noob at folding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That collection server is out of commission at [email protected] and they have no idea how many days it is going to take for it to come back online. All you can do is close the client, wait a couple of minutes, then restart the client to get a new WU and continue folding, but there is no guarantee that WU will be uploaded in time for it to get more than base points nor any guarantee that the new WU you download will be able to upload either. [email protected] has absolutely no idea about what they are doing when it comes to their servers and don't really care how long it takes for it to get fixed. I wouldn't count on it being fixed for at least the next few days. There was a thread on their forum that posts are being deleted in about the issue.


Thanks PapaSmurf, so is closing and restarting the only chance I'd have than? How about what HobieCat had to say. I guess as long as it isn't really lost yet might be best to try the restart after this wu completes.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Sory guys but Im dropping out. I am headed out on vacation and am to paranoid to leave my computer on folding while im gone. So I will be shutting it down. Sorry guys I folded straight 24/7 since the CC started but gotta dip out for now. I will still check in but not be folding.

On a side note, Im going to Seattle Washington does anybody know if VALVe does tours? They are only like 30min away. Maybe I can talk Newell into folding for us.










Seattle FTW


----------



## ErdincIntel

No electricity at home right now!
Blackout in our district! I'm at work now, can't fold till evening


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Seattle FTW










That's hilarious. Your rig is called jacks revenge and that's my sister-in-laws husband name who Ill be meeting for the first time.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


The question is, should I sack my progress here to try and get my 4.2Ghz stable for some Bigadv action, or just keep on chuggin?

(I may still have my vm client set up on my aux drive so really it would be taking the time to get my 4.2Ghz up and stable)


After I got home from work and found that my system was Non responsive, I decided that with the reset, I would try for 4.2Ghz @ 1.500v, BSOD instant upon loading OS with error 0x0000124. I dropped my OC back down to 3.9Ghz and just continued folding, didnt want to waste too much time fiddling with my OC.


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


woot, 68,415 total ppd.










man, its really getting warm in my room though. its like 84f in here. =/


Nice, why is the username for that WU so strange. OCNChimpin + 37726 (0). 
That's got to be wrong.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Thanks PapaSmurf, so is closing and restarting the only chance I'd have than? How about what HobieCat had to say. I guess as long as it isn't really lost yet might be best to try the restart after this wu completes.

Thanks guys!!!


Send all isn't going to help at this point as the server itself is the problem. NOTHING you can do on your end will get that WU to upload. Leaving it like it is will prevent it from downloading a new WU until the server is back online. What I stated is the only way to continue folding before the server is fixed. Due to a very poor server setup at Stanford the finished WU has to go through the original server it was downloaded from to upload which is why it isn't uploaded to one of the other servers and poor coding of the clients prevent it from downloading a new client until the WU is uploaded. The only way around either of these two issues is to shut the client down and restart it.


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Sory guys but Im dropping out. I am headed out on vacation and am to paranoid to leave my computer on folding while im gone. So I will be shutting it down. Sorry guys I folded straight 24/7 since the CC started but gotta dip out for now. I will still check in but not be folding.

On a side note, Im going to Seattle Washington does anybody know if VALVe does tours? They are only like 30min away. Maybe I can talk Newell into folding for us.










Forget about asking him to fold for us, ask him about HL3







Have fun on the trip


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Nice, why is the username for that WU so strange. OCNChimpin + 37726 (0). 
That's got to be wrong.


it is wrong lol


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That collection server is out of commission at [email protected] and they have no idea how many days it is going to take for it to come back online. All you can do is close the client, wait a couple of minutes, then restart the client to get a new WU and continue folding, but there is no guarantee that WU will be uploaded in time for it to get more than base points nor any guarantee that the new WU you download will be able to upload either. [email protected] has absolutely no idea about what they are doing when it comes to their servers and don't really care how long it takes for it to get fixed. I wouldn't count on it being fixed for at least the next few days. There was a thread on their forum that posts are being deleted in about the issue.


Wow, we broke Stanford with all this folding.


----------



## smoket4279`

Ah! I need another os so I could get another rig up and running. wouldnt you know it I have enough parts just not enough OS. lol Well either way I hope we still do good


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Thanks PapaSmurf, so is closing and restarting the only chance I'd have than? How about what HobieCat had to say. I guess as long as it isn't really lost yet might be best to try the restart after this wu completes.

Thanks guys!!!


I didn't realize that the server was down, so that means that "-send all" isn't going to do anything. It would normally work, but right now there is no server to send those results to.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*


Forget about asking him to fold for us, ask him about HL3







Have fun on the trip










Good point. Ill wait in the parking lot for him. lol


----------



## full_force1986

Is there anything else i can do to bump up my PPD?

CPU - 7500
GPU - 12300


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *full_force1986*


Is there anything else i can do to bump up my PPD?

CPU - 7500
GPU - 12300


I don't think so, the PPD for your GPU is already high, I've got just 10.000


----------



## full_force1986

Bummer.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


Ah! I need another os so I could get another rig up and running. wouldnt you know it I have enough parts just not enough OS. lol Well either way I hope we still do good


Grab a free linux destro and get your system up!


----------



## smoket4279`

Thanks duck! I knew someone would have a idea as this is OCN!


----------



## swisha

had to shut down the farm







had some intenseee lightning storm come through


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *full_force1986*


Is there anything else i can do to bump up my PPD?

CPU - 7500
GPU - 12300


Buy more hardware?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Grab a free linux destro and get your system up!


This^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*


Thanks duck! I knew someone would have a idea as this is OCN!


Do as blueduck said and grab a linux distro. Ubuntu 10.10 works well with folding (I'm using it right now).

Edit: Double post


----------



## Dissentience

Bigadv just dropped


----------



## Stef42

GPU performance was a bit lower for me in comparison to Windows, while I had no overclocking program in Ubuntu.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Go Red Wings!


----------



## WvoulfeXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*











The temps dropped by ~50C....!










I recommend unlinking your shaders and seting your gpu to 720 and shaders to 1800.


----------



## nmdehaan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Bigadv just dropped










How many points? I have one due in 6 hrs.


----------



## ErdincIntel

8.55 points difference... We can still do it. *FOLD ON!!! *
(I'm at work, no electricity at home -damn blackout







-, I won't be able to fold almost 10 hours from now







)


----------



## kcuestag

I should be dropping another Bigadv very soon.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel*


8.55 points difference... We can still do it. *FOLD ON!!! *
(I'm at work, no electricity at home -damn blackout







-, I won't be able to fold almost 10 hours from now







)


Of course we can, we still have more than 4 days left. We need to step up the folding though, the past updates have been relatively weak.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Captain, we be fallin' behind! WE NEED MORE MEN!


----------



## WvoulfeXX

I added my some power to the mix haha







q9450 and a 8800gtx and a sandy bridge with a 6xxx series gpu and a older core 2 duo at 2ghz









My quad is running just fine as is my 9800GX2 and my sandybridge laptop is going as well.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Captain, we be fallin' behind! WE NEED MORE MEN!


We need moar powar Scotty!

*From the Engineering Dept.*

"I'm givin' it all she's got captain!"

lol But yeah, I am pulling 30k PPD on several machines...All maxxed out.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

The fudge? I come home to see GPU not oc'd. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


The fudge? I come home to see GPU not oc'd. This is unacceptable.


A reprimand is in order.


----------



## WvoulfeXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pyro.Tek.Neks*


A reprimand is in order.


Edit got ya covered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


The fudge? I come home to see GPU not oc'd. This is unacceptable.



"Boo.. Boo.. rubish slime filth" quote from The Princess Bride. Get to overclocking already


----------



## XPD541

This was unacceptable..... I agreed and lol'd.


----------



## WvoulfeXX

hahahahaha


----------



## BlueLights

Quote:



My client just went down and its constantly trying to connect but stays offline =/ helpp!! using v7.1


EDIT: False alarm, everything is working fine =D


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


EDIT: False alarm, everything is working fine =D



May be instability issues. My Phenom was a little unstable until I got my Antec 900 and temps fell 15 degrees. Check your temps while running a program like Prime95. If things are all under 65c - I would shoot for 55c - and nothing becomes unstable, then something else is wrong like RAM. Make sure you run Prime95 for at least an hour to simulate part of a WU.

I don't see why this should be happening....hmmm.

Also: I see you are running 1.38v. Try 1.44 and watch the temps. I have to use 1.44 on mine for anything over 3.7ghz if I want stability, but this also produces a lot more heat. Check temps again and run Prime95 again.

Isn't this fun?









EDIT: BLAST...lmao


----------



## Sircles

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.....
though i will be personally dropping 0.1 chimp points tonight


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.....
though i will be personally dropping 0.1 chimp points tonight










I hear ya, it is frustrating to be sitting on completed units.

where is﻿ the kaboom? there was supposed to be an earth shattering kaboom.


----------



## Boyboyd

ATM we should be defending 2nd place, not trying to catch 1st.


----------



## Stef42

Indeed, TechpowerUp is getting close...


----------



## Wishmaker

Did we lose some folders???


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


ATM we should be defending 2nd place, not trying to catch 1st.


erm, we do both by folding more. By attacking first we automagically defend 2nd. At least pushing for 1st is a more positive way of looking at things...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


erm, we do both by folding more. By attacking first we automagically defend 2nd.


That's the spirit!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Our PPD has been very weak for the last couple of updates


----------



## zodac

Gentlemen, we are now a mere 2.04pts ahead of TPU in second; down from 5pts ahead yesterday.

Man up dammit!


----------



## Velathawen

I think people got sick of not being able to user their computer(s) and gave up


----------



## Wishmaker

There is nothing more I can do zodac. My rigs have been folding for 1 week and 1 day .... the only thing I can do is to get out and push


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Gentlemen, we are now a mere 2.04pts ahead of TPU in second; down from 5pts ahead yesterday.

Man up dammit!










I'm sorry Z, I'm doing everything right on my end. 1 stupid Client refused to send.

In any case I doubt that it's gonna help us. We got too many freakin deserters.









Hope they're happy.There is no way that HWC should be winning this thing. But here we are halfway through the competition and we're getting our asses kicked.









~Ceadder


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Did we lose some folders???










depends who you ask.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Also OCNChimpin contribution dropped into the 70%


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Also OCNChimpin contribution dropped into the 70%










Bush League. The people that left can go join some other site imho. I like many people here gave up my gaming for this competition. I'm feeling like the only reason those Losers even took part was so they could get a shot at the gear.









~Ceadder


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Gentlemen, we are now a mere 2.04pts ahead of TPU in second; down from 5pts ahead yesterday.

Man up dammit!










Damn blackout at home!







Woke up hearing the beeps of my UPS at 5.45am (its battery could only last for 2 mins against my folding machine (~600 W)). Now I'm at work. Hold on for 7 hours folks, then when I get back at home I will be folding at home lol

We just need to go on folding, we still even have chance for the 1st. I'm not sure which team will win but I'm sure who give up will lose.

*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## Velathawen

Btw, can someone give me their bigadv? I keep getting A3 >_>


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Bah. 3am. Time to sleep. Will keep Crippley chugging WU while I snooze.


----------



## meru

My Finished WU's are STILL NOT UPLOADING, since yesterday.
Maybe that messed up server is why we're down a bit.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Gentlemen, we are now a mere 2.04pts ahead of TPU in second; down from 5pts ahead yesterday.

Man up dammit!










Im trying to get my phone to fold!

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Bush League. The people that left can go join some other site imho. I like many people here gave up my gaming for this competition. I'm feeling like the only reason those Losers even took part was so they could get a shot at the gear.









~Ceadder










I don't think that's very fair to say.

People cannot be expected to fold 24/7 for the duration of the competition if they are folding on their daily use computers. If they have dedicated folding rigs, that's great but shoot I've got stuff to do on my rig that like it or not, is more important than this competition. I've been trying to contribute when I can and I'm sure many others are in the same boat.


----------



## Grandpa_01

I do not think people have quit folding for OCN. I do believe it is most likley a WU issue there appears to be a slight shortage of bigadv WU at this time. I folded several smp WU's on my 6 bigadv machine in the last coupple of days.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I don't think that's very fair to say.

People cannot be expected to fold 24/7 for the duration of the competition if they are folding on their daily use computers. If they have dedicated folding rigs, that's great but shoot I've got stuff to do on my rig that like it or not, is more important than this competition. I've been trying to contribute when I can and I'm sure many others are in the same boat.


I'm sorry but I think that it's completely fair to say. We all knew going in that we'd have to Fold as close to 24/7 as we could to beat EVGA.

And I'd be willing to bet that everyone that is STILL Folding for OCN is doing so 24/7. We'd already had a couple people say they were leaving.

In fact we're down 10% of our team.

So you tell me why we're down 10% If you don't think that it's fair for me to say this, well my bad. I don't think it's fair for the rest of us to put in the kind of effort we are when others are just giving up midway through the competition.

This was supposed to be a competition after all. It's my opinion that people came into this not fully invested in winning. Fair or not that's how I feel and I'm sure that there are many other members who are just as peeved as I am about it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sircles

mmmm foldy foldy


----------



## Sethy666

The games not over till the fat folder sings... whoever that may be.

Now stop the recriminations and finger pointing. Im pretty sure we arent the only team to lose people - for whatever reason.

Lets just finish this without tearing each other to bits... please.


----------



## ()ut[@st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I don't think that's very fair to say.

People cannot be expected to fold 24/7 for the duration of the competition if they are folding on their daily use computers. If they have dedicated folding rigs, that's great but shoot I've got stuff to do on my rig that like it or not, is more important than this competition. I've been trying to contribute when I can and I'm sure many others are in the same boat.



Why not? you can set the CPU utilization rate to less than 100% if you want to (and Chimpin Challenge only runs for a short period), personally I pretty much leave all my PC's running 24/7... mind you I've got to do that to get the maximum PPD with all this old tech


----------



## Boyboyd

On a dual core, is it better to run 2 unicore clients or SMP?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


On a dual core, is it better to run 2 unicore clients or SMP?


id go SMP... twice the power... double the points prolly too


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


On a dual core, is it better to run 2 unicore clients or SMP?


depends on CPU









like dual core Atom w/ HT vs. dual core SB w/ HT


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


On a dual core, is it better to run 2 unicore clients or SMP?


Unicorn gives little ppd to begin with

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


depends on CPU









like dual core Atom w/ HT vs. dual core SB w/ HT


----------



## phazer11

Well could just be mine but I believe SMP _tried running_ two unicore clients and only got ~300 PPD each on my Athlon X2 64 6000+ 3.1 GHz SMP gave about 1-3k depending on the WU probably could have gone higher but I think the stock cooler was limiting it.

Any new ideas anyone?
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012...k-speed-2.html


----------



## Mr.Pie

if it makes anyone feel better.....i'm still folding
heck when I can't resist the temptation to game i've got SLI disabled so one of my 470's can still fold


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm sorry but I think that it's completely fair to say. We all knew going in that we'd have to Fold as close to 24/7 as we could to beat EVGA.

And I'd be willing to bet that everyone that is STILL Folding for OCN is doing so 24/7. We'd already had a couple people say they were leaving.

In fact we're down 10% of our team.

So you tell me why we're down 10% If you don't think that it's fair for me to say this, well my bad. I don't think it's fair for the rest of us to put in the kind of effort we are when others are just giving up midway through the competition.

This was supposed to be a competition after all. It's my opinion that people came into this not fully invested in winning. Fair or not that's how I feel and I'm sure that there are many other members who are just as peeved as I am about it.









~Ceadder










Well, thats how YOU feel about it. Nobody is forcing you to fold 24/7. This competition doest not require you to fold 24/7. Every little bit helps, thats true, but you can't expect that if you are folding close to, or 24/7 everyone else should do so the same. 
I'm sorry if I didn't came "fully invested in winning" but this is my main (and only PC) and unfortunately, as much as I'd like us to win, I absolutely can not fold nowhere near 24/7. (I fold ~ 10-11 hours a day. As much as it takes to complete 1 CPU WU. The GPU is folding the same amount of time. I stop them both at the same time when I go to sleep.)

Also, are you still willing to bet that the people still folding are doing so 24/7?


----------



## phazer11

If I wanted to game I could fold _and game_ at least with Mass Effect and such and not affect PPD too much (I didn't really notice much decrease at all actually if any at medium to high settings)

Wait we lost folders? What happened?


----------



## Kahbrohn

My tracker keeps on crashing this morning. Any thoughts???????


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


If I wanted to game I could fold _and game_ at least with Mass Effect and such and not affect PPD too much (I didn't really notice much decrease at all actually if any at medium to high settings)

Wait we lost folders? What happened?


same here
i have sli disabled and have at least 1 gpu client folding unless my parents turn off my PC








I can get at least 12-16hrs~ per day
if I'm lucky, I can keep my pc on for the whole day


----------



## 10acjed

Im not a folder, have done it here or there over the years...

I made a commitment for the CC and I am here til the end win loose or draw.....

24/7 for me...

Have a nice one dropping late today, should be around 75k


----------



## phazer11

Did I mention that was on my ROG laptop?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


My tracker keeps on crashing this morning. Any thoughts???????


No idea. You do anything different?


----------



## Boyboyd

Well that athlon has been running for 15 minutes and it's still not hit 1% D:


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Well that athlon has been running for 15 minutes and it's still not hit 1% D:


that's no surprise - my stock e2160 has a tpf of exactly 20 mins at the moment (to give a huge 1,220 ppd). The annoying thing is that it's still stuck folding for myself, as I haven't been able to get to it to switch it over for the Chimps...


----------



## Boyboyd

Well i'm at the 20 minute mark now, so your e2160 is faster than my 4800x2.

Edit: 23 min TPF. 1021 PPD.

Better leave this bad boy running overnight.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Im not a folder, have done it here or there over the years...

I made a commitment for the CC and I am here til the end win loose or draw.....

24/7 for me...

Have a nice one dropping late today, should be around 75k


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm sorry but I think that it's completely fair to say. We all knew going in that we'd have to Fold as close to 24/7 as we could to beat EVGA.

And I'd be willing to bet that everyone that is STILL Folding for OCN is doing so 24/7. We'd already had a couple people say they were leaving.

In fact we're down 10% of our team.

So you tell me why we're down 10% If you don't think that it's fair for me to say this, well my bad. I don't think it's fair for the rest of us to put in the kind of effort we are when others are just giving up midway through the competition.

This was supposed to be a competition after all. It's my opinion that people came into this not fully invested in winning. Fair or not that's how I feel and I'm sure that there are many other members who are just as peeved as I am about it.









~Ceadder










I can understand your feeling, and I agree that it is kinda sad (Or should I say lame?) to see people giving up already and stop Folding...

Sure, they're not forced to Fold 24/7, but come on, this is a healthy Competition, don't get mad if we don't win, we're here to help.









For example, I can't Fold 24/7 either like *Cryptedvick* said, because I need my computer for school purposes too during the mornings, so I fold more like 20 hours.

Conclusion: Even if we don't win, I'll be as happy, the purpose of this Competition is not to win prizes, but more to encourage people to Fold, and that's what counts to me, not the prizes.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


My tracker keeps on crashing this morning. Any thoughts???????


Have you changed anything OC etc?

Shut your rig down and reboot. You just might just need to flush out the system if its been on for awhile...


----------



## phazer11

Ok thanks Erdincintel I just posted another message on that thread.

Anyways I gtg to classes if anyone wants to weigh in on my GFX card please do so I can review them and class and try the ideas once I get home.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012...l#post13463851
bigadv dropping in 28 hours so I should get another one or two in before the comp closes.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Have you changed anything OC etc?

Shut your rig down and reboot. You just might just need to flush out the system if its been on for awhile...


Nothing. I have to shutdown my rig at night (it's in our bedroom and the wife does not appreciate the fan noise). All I did was turn it on this morning to start folding, started the tracker and after about some 20 mins. or so, the messages start coming up.

I uninstalled the tracker and did a clean re-install. Same result. I also kept an eye out on temps while it ran (SMP + GPU) and all was normal as compared to yesterday when I had no issues at all.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I had to shut down my farm last night due to thunderstorms and now looking at the weather, we are suppose to have them for 2 days in a row.







Looks like my little farm is gonna be off for a bit.


----------



## Gothiq

To throw in the bitter truth. Can you guys win? Lead is getting bigger :/.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd sli guru*


i had to shut down my farm last night due to thunderstorms and now looking at the weather, we are suppose to have them for 2 days in a row.







looks like my little farm is gonna be off for a bit.


ups backup ftw!!


----------



## Klue22

Okay listen up girls!
I've heard of enough of this ridiculous 'we're not gonna win crap'! When I was in the army that would have cost me 50 push-ups, you kids today are weak! weak I tell you! Because the fact of the matter is that as long as we give 110% to this challenge then by my book we do win, more importantly Stanford wins. But right now I'm starting to think some of you don't want it, some you are quitters! Throwing in the towel before its already over, you make me sick! This is *Overclcock.net* and our motto is "The Pursuit of Performance" not "The Pursuit of Quitting!" So as far as I'm concerned this is the time to be exceptional, this is the time to show those other forums that just because we're not first we're not going to quit. These are the times when character is forged by the heat of our rigs. I want to finish this CC with a bang and if I have to do it alone so be it. But I want the rest of my forum behind me, so lets go balls to the wall gentleman and get this done! 
FOLD ON!!!!!









I was never actually in the army but it seemed like the right thing to say, the preceding rant was meant to be mostly humorous as well as inspirational.


----------



## The Sandman

WAIT.... what do you mean there's PRIZES?

I'm sorry captain but I'm given her all we got!

Just another day of folding 24/7 with 18-19K PPD every 4 1/2 to 5 hours. Except for the one that won't upload but kept in queue due to the server BS.

I'm with ya Klue!!!


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*
























Okay listen up girls!
I've heard of enough of this ridiculous 'we're not gonna win crap'! When I was in the army that would have cost me 50 push-ups, you kids today are weak! weak I tell you! Because the fact of the matter is that as long as we give 110% to this challenge then by my book we do win, more importantly Stanford wins. But right now I'm starting to think some of you don't want it, some you are quitters! Throwing in the towel before its already over, you make me sick! This is *Overclcock.net* and our motto is "The Pursuit of Performance" not "The Pursuit of Quitting!" So as far as I'm concerned this is the time to be exceptional, this is the time to show those other forums that just because we're not first we're not going to quit. These are the times when character is forged by the heat of our rigs. I want to finish this CC with a bang and if I have to do it alone so be it. But I want the rest of my forum behind me, so lets go balls to the wall gentleman and get this done! 
FOLD ON!!!!!









I was never actually in the army but it seemed like the right thing to say, the preceding rant was meant to be mostly humorous as well as inspirational.


I tried to read this with a drill sergeant voice for as long as I could, it did not end well


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I tried to read this with a drill sergeant voice for as long as I could, it did not end well



















Try it out loud!

Really though, the next complaint I hear I'm going to hunt that person down and take all their computer hardware. We are better than this!


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


ups backup ftw!!


ha do you know how much that will cost him?


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I tried to read this with a drill sergeant voice for as long as I could, it did not end well










He is a retired drill sergeant.. you know that right? ....


----------



## Desert Rat

We broke records in the past couple days and people still manage to [email protected] and complain. Stop the lame loser attitude guys.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*
























Okay listen up girls!
I've heard of enough of this ridiculous 'we're not gonna win crap'! When I was in the army that would have cost me 50 push-ups, you kids today are weak! weak I tell you! Because the fact of the matter is that as long as we give 110% to this challenge then by my book we do win, more importantly Stanford wins. But right now I'm starting to think some of you don't want it, some you are quitters! Throwing in the towel before its already over, you make me sick! This is *Overclcock.net* and our motto is "The Pursuit of Performance" not "The Pursuit of Quitting!" So as far as I'm concerned this is the time to be exceptional, this is the time to show those other forums that just because we're not first we're not going to quit. These are the times when character is forged by the heat of our rigs. I want to finish this CC with a bang and if I have to do it alone so be it. But I want the rest of my forum behind me, so lets go balls to the wall gentleman and get this done! 
FOLD ON!!!!!









I was never actually in the army but it seemed like the right thing to say, the preceding rant was meant to be mostly humorous as well as inspirational.


Folding 24/7 *sir*!


----------



## Wishmaker

My 5th and 6th bidgv, *SIR*!!!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I tried to read this with a drill sergeant voice for as long as I could, it did not end well










Same! Full metal jacket style.


----------



## $ilent

9.22 pts from first...might aswell give them the monkey now


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Folding 24/7 *sir*!











That's what I like to hear, keep it up soldier!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


My 5th and 6th bidgv, *SIR*!!!











Way to go Wishmaker!
Good job showing those complainers how to put on your big girl panties and get stuff done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


9.22 pts from first...might aswell give them the monkey now


Excuse me, but where is your CC 2011 badge? Because until I see that in your sig I want 110% from you, not some half hearted giving-up talk like that crap you posted before, do you understand me!?!?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


Well, thats how YOU feel about it. Nobody is forcing you to fold 24/7. This competition doest not require you to fold 24/7. Every little bit helps, thats true, but you can't expect that if you are folding close to, or 24/7 everyone else should do so the same. 
I'm sorry if I didn't came "fully invested in winning" but this is my main (and only PC) and unfortunately, as much as I'd like us to win, I absolutely can not fold nowhere near 24/7. (I fold ~ 10-11 hours a day. As much as it takes to complete 1 CPU WU. The GPU is folding the same amount of time. I stop them both at the same time when I go to sleep.)

Also, are you still willing to bet that the people still folding are doing so 24/7?


I think you're mistaking how I feel about it with what I was saying to begin with. People just up and quit. Someone even stated they were gonna Fold for EVGA because "we weren't gonna win". This is what I have a problem with.

Would I rather everyone Fold 24/7? Hell yeah I would. It's not that difficult to do so. But there are some people who have constraints and I don't expect anyone to put their hardware in jeopardy.

We're down to 70%. I have every right to be peeved about it. You have the right to feel butt hurt after taking my stance out of context.

Are you Folding? If so then quite OBVIOUSLY my post was not directed at you. If you're not Folding then it does. Right? Right.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










That's what I like to hear, keep it up soldier!

Way to go Wishmaker!
Good job showing those complainers how to put on your big girl panties and get stuff done!


Aye Cap'n! I feel bad now for not having a third I7 rig to make up for the guys who quit























P.S: I don't cross dress







.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


He is a retired drill sergeant.. you know that right? ....










Absolutely! I typed that response with utmost respect and the straightest of postures, wouldn't want to upset anyone now would we?









Edit - wth I lost 2 places in our team rank, who the heck is still folding on their name?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


9.22 pts from first...might aswell give them the monkey now


Dude. Don't worry about 1st...we're 2pts away from losing 2nd place to TPU.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*
























Okay listen up girls!
I've heard of enough of this ridiculous 'we're not gonna win crap'! When I was in the army that would have cost me 50 push-ups, you kids today are weak! weak I tell you! Because the fact of the matter is that as long as we give 110% to this challenge then by my book we do win, more importantly Stanford wins. But right now I'm starting to think some of you don't want it, some you are quitters! Throwing in the towel before its already over, you make me sick! This is *Overclcock.net* and our motto is "The Pursuit of Performance" not "The Pursuit of Quitting!" So as far as I'm concerned this is the time to be exceptional, this is the time to show those other forums that just because we're not first we're not going to quit. These are the times when character is forged by the heat of our rigs. I want to finish this CC with a bang and if I have to do it alone so be it. But I want the rest of my forum behind me, so lets go balls to the wall gentleman and get this done! 
FOLD ON!!!!!









I was never actually in the army but it seemed like the right thing to say, the preceding rant was meant to be mostly humorous as well as inspirational.


I will be right there with you! Even after this is over its to infinity and beyond we go!!!!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Absolutely! I typed that response with utmost respect and the straightest of postures, wouldn't want to upset anyone now would we?










I couldn't take it anymore that literally cracked me up!









Quote:



Edit - wth I lost 2 places in our team rank, who the heck is still folding on their name?


Darned defectors if you ask me...







:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The deserters are going to EVGA? thats poor..........its a pity they cant be named and shamed.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Absolutely! I typed that response with utmost respect and the straightest of postures, wouldn't want to upset anyone now would we?









Edit - wth I lost 2 places in our team rank, who the heck is still folding on their name?



why should people get upset over this? Nobody can FORCE others to fold (or continue to fold) -- that against the meaning of [email protected] IF they want to quit, fine .. let them quit. The rest of us still do our best. If we win -- great, else .. try it next year









If OCNChimpin CANNOT win this year, you guys need to do better next year.
I ain't fold for your team (37726), but I am folding under OCNChimpin just to help.

As far as I understand, CC occurs every year. Is that correct?


----------



## ErdincIntel

9.82 to 1st
1.54 from 2nd

*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## Velathawen

I'm not actually upset and this is all in good fun, being on my Z-530 powered netbook has limited my possible activities!

Like you said, folding (for whatever team or event) is completely voluntary. You do it if you want to participate and believe in the program. Of course I want OCN to win CC, which is why I've dedicated all the hardware I have in my house to folding. Our daily production is up 4-5 mil compared with our average before CC began. You do the best you can with what you have, can't really ask for more


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel*


9.82 to 1st
1.54 from 2nd

*FOLD ON!!!*


You mean 1.54 from being overtaken and going into 3rd...


----------



## Wishmaker

I guess we learned something for next year


----------



## Mr.Pie

aye aye cap'tain

lol
folding full steam ahead


----------



## ErdincIntel

Fortunately, I haven't heard any casualties yet. We had a few in 2010 (several gpus died), I hope we go on like this. Or are there any casualties this year that I don't know?









I feel really bad knowing my rigs are sleeping at home right now. Counting seconds to get to home and fire 'em up again (still 3 hours







) Damn blackout!!!









*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## b0z0

Next year I will hopefully have a few systems folding for CC. I don't have a system atm.


----------



## Klue22

Before any of you mods try to infract me up for this, just know that the following came from here.










I thought we could all use a bit of inspiration...


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Are you Folding? If so then quite OBVIOUSLY my post was not directed at you. If you're not Folding then it does. Right? Right.









~Ceadder










If those shoe fits, wear it.









I don't know of anyone changing to fold with another team, but in my opinion that's straight up tasteless. It's like a Captain abandoning ship without their crew being safe first. Not wanting to continue is one thing... defecting to another team.. that's offensive.

I don't care about winning, but it really shows people's character.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


Next year I will hopefully have a few systems folding for CC. I don't have a system atm.


At least your R3 is giving us moral support, thanks!


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Before any of you mods try to infract me up for this, just know that the following came from here.










I thought we could all use a bit of inspiration...










Im folding for her thats for sure


----------



## goodtobeking

-bigadv due to drop in 6-7 hours. Should have enough time for 1 more. I would be crushed if we lost 2nd place.


----------



## Defiler

Friggin windows update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Computer rebooted last night.

Back up and running now.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


Next year I will hopefully have a few systems folding for CC. I don't have a system atm.


What are you using right now?









And why you're a PC Gamer?


----------



## hirolla888

I started folding today with my 6950 and 2500k smp (better late than never







)... Now i'm bringing out the big guns... my eee pc for some uniprocessor power!


----------



## b0z0

I'm using my HD2. I had to sale my system to replace a motor in my car. Graduated college and my car decided to die. blah blah. Had to sale my baby so I can't get back and forth to work.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


I'm using my HD2. I had to sale my system to replace a motor in my car. Graduated college and my car decided to die. blah blah. Had to sale my baby so I can't get back and forth to work.











That's bad


----------



## b0z0

Yeah, I'm having gaming withdrawls. Plus I quit smoking lol. Double whammy.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



The race is not always to the swift, but to those who keep on running. ~Author unknown, in reference to Ecclesiastes 9:11, "I returned, and saw under the sun, that the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the strong, neither yet bread to the wise, nor yet riches to men of understanding, nor yet favour to men of skill; but time and chance happeneth to them all."



Quote:



Look at a stone cutter hammering away at his rock, perhaps a hundred times without as much as a crack showing in it. Yet at the hundred-and-first blow it will split in two, and I know it was not the last blow that did it, but all that had gone before. ~Jacob A. Riis



Quote:



Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson



Quote:



Vitality shows in not only the ability to persist but the ability to start over. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald


Some quotes of inspiration.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Some quotes of inspiration.










Add one of mine:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*

S____ happens. And if it does not happen, then you have got problems!


----------



## Boyboyd

Yes, it's from a film. But it's very true and quite inspiring.


----------



## esocid

Stop complaining and battle for 2nd.


----------



## the_beast

I'm pretty good at math - give me a pencil & paper and I'll do a couple of WUs while I'm bored at work. Not sure if I'll manage to make the bigadv deadlines though...


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Stop complaining and battle for 2nd.


That.

The gap is getting smaller.

But I think my new system will show up around 1pm, if the UPS guy keeps to his usual route.


----------



## Boyboyd

One thing i don't like about the CC. I can't tell if my bigadv WUs have actually submitted









Just finished my 3rd of the comp. Not too bad. It's been hard to resist slacking off and playing some cod4.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Beavers_Gone_Bananas *+9.57*

OCNChimpin

ChimPowerUp *-1.69*

*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## AMD SLI guru

come on guys! PUSH IT!


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


One thing i don't like about the CC. I can't tell if my bigadv WUs have actually submitted









Just finished my 3rd of the comp. Not too bad. It's been hard to resist slacking off and playing some cod4.


Navigate to your SMP folder, there is a "Completed WU" folder with log files for all the completed WU.


----------



## ViSioNx

got my fermi and one core folding. was my forceware drivers holding up mah fermi!!! hope to contribute at least 1 wu per core


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Navigate to your SMP folder, there is a "Completed WU" folder with log files for all the completed WU.


Even for client v6.34?


----------



## MediaRocker

My Laptop has been trying for hours to send in a WU... :| I nap for a little while and this happens... this is why sleep is bad.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


Yeah, I'm having gaming withdrawls. Plus I quit smoking lol. Double whammy.


I also watch all my movies and TV shows from my PC so I've been extra bored while the CC has been going on...c'mon guys puuuush it


----------



## the_beast

I have a parcel just arrived in the post room - fingers crossed it's a GTS 450 (although knowing my luck it'll be something much more dull than that).


----------



## MediaRocker

How do I force GPU tracker to send the WU? It keeps failing to connect to the collection server.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


I have a parcel just arrived in the post room - fingers crossed it's a GTS 450 (although knowing my luck it'll be something much more dull than that).


Congratulations, can you post a picture of your new GTS 450?







And when will it be sending completed WUs with *OCNChimpin* in the user name?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel*


Congratulations, can you post a picture of your new GTS 450?







And when will it be sending completed WUs with *OCNChimpin* in the user name?










well it's not exactly new (eBay special) but it was cheap.

And it should be folding in around 2 hrs or so - depends when I can get off home to set it up...


----------



## kcuestag

Does anyone remember how can I make Windows 7 to auto-login if I have a password set to my username? I hate typing it all the time, but I need it for locking the PC in the mornings.

I remember it was on the Folding guide, but it's not there anymore.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


well it's not exactly new (eBay special) but it was cheap.

And it should be folding in around 2 hrs or so - depends when I can get off home to set it up...


 I would like to see a picture of it ready to be fired up for Chimp Challenge 2011... GTS 450s are excellent folders (considering efficiency W/ppd and $/ppd) Good luck mate.









*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Does anyone remember how can I make Windows 7 to auto-login if I have a password set to my username? I hate typing it all the time, but I need it for locking the PC in the mornings.

I remember it was on the Folding guide, but it's not there anymore.










http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...y-startup.html


----------



## MediaRocker

Finally got that WU in.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well its time to fold for the pride now


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...y-startup.html


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Well its time to fold for the pride now










We're down but not out!!!


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


We're down but *now out*!!!










Jeeze, rub some salt in it


----------



## ChIck3n

Alert! Hostile chimps approaching from the rear! Increase power to the folding drive, overclock the warp core! ChimPowerUp is gettin way too close for comfort.


----------



## ViSioNx

im giving it all ive got


----------



## Davidsen

Gonna get my rig folding again, went offline while testing some old hardware.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

fold you guys 
there are so many people not folding for OCNChimpin


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea these rules are badly thought out. So lets just fold to beat EVGA for most points.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


fold you guys 
there are so many people not folding for OCNChimpin


I can't fold any extra-er. Unless the Athlon 64 x2 3800 being maxed at 100 percent CPU is bottle necking the two 5870's I put in there, but I'm not messing with it.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


come on guys! PUSH IT!


That's what she said.


----------



## 10acjed

Your all preaching to the choir, nobody hanging here is not folding...

Go hit the forums.... Recruit....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The current Rules for the CC IMHO need to be revised. We need to split it into leagues rather than to penalize the larger teams. That is just ******ed lol. Congrats on messing up the rules lol.


----------



## Takendown2

Too late to donate? if not i'll donate any game under $10 dollars on steam(sorry im just a student and cant afford more







... this is my best i can do. And im folding on sporadically, all for the cause aye?









Mods pm me if I can donate, will read them in hours.thanks


----------



## Crabid

Nooooooo we need more clients D:

More folding!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


The current Rules for the CC IMHO need to be revised. We need to split it into leagues rather than to penalize the larger teams. That is just ******ed lol. Congrats on messing up the rules lol.


Meh.

With leagues you end up with EVGA winning the mega-forums division any day of the week. AT least this system gives the little guys a chance to best the big dogs.


----------



## sbinh

Just wonder how a team can gain a ticket to join CC ???


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Meh.

With leagues you end up with EVGA winning the mega-forums division any day of the week. AT least this system gives the little guys a chance to best the big dogs.


Yeah but now the system is in favour of the smaller teams in a way. It is a pity we cannot have separate leagues as this would better balance things out. A small league for the smaller teams and another leagues for the big boys.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yeah but now the system is in favour of the smaller teams in a way. It is a pity we cannot have separate leagues as this would better balance things out. A small league for the smaller teams and another leagues for the big boys.


With leagues though, you end up being able to easily predict who wins...at least the giant teams competition at least. How do you make it a contest and not an "EVGA wins yet again"? I don't see much of a better way that keeps CC as a contest and not slam dunks for the same teams.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


Jeeze, rub some salt in it











how the W got in there.. I'll never know.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Folding 24/7 *sir*!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


My 5th and 6th bidgv, *SIR*!!!



You don't call Sergeants sir...

FYI


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the master chief*


you don't call sergeants sir...

Fyi


yes chief!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


You don't call Sergeants sir...

FYI


They weren't talking to a sergeant, they were reporting to me.

Everyone who knows what's good for them calls me sir...


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yeah but now the system is in favour of the smaller teams in a way. It is a pity we cannot have separate leagues as this would better balance things out. A small league for the smaller teams and another leagues for the big boys.


If the goal is to engage a forums community at large to introduce them to folding the system seems appropriate. The only problems were two folding communities joining each other, and EVGA's intransigence.


----------



## Fletcherea

Without us, and EVGA, it would have been quite the nail biter racing to 20 mil, those scores are all relatively close.

As of now though, the race is for 4th and lower ranks.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I find it pretty funny how EVGA compete though, it's like having a race with a guy who has a money printing machine to see who can get $500 first.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


yes chief!


Now this guy is Navy...


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Your all preaching to the choir, nobody hanging here is not folding...

.


True ,i'm not an ocn or 24/7 folder, but i did fold a couple of wu's for ocnchimpin.
this really isnt a good folding season for ppl in the northern hemisphere. i'm sure alot more ppl would folding during winter


----------



## the_beast

Let's be honest, the only reason people are bashing the system is because either they don't understand it or because we aren't winning.

And the reason we are struggling is two-fold - we were pushing for 3rd during the qualifying period (so had a higher than usual baseline), and because it's harder for larger teams to recruit enough new people in comparison to smaller teams.

But at the end of the day it doesn't matter how or why we aren't winning, or what the rules are or whether we agree with them or not. What is important is that we signed up for the competition, so we owe it to ourselves and to our opponents to get on with doing as well as we can in that competition, and to keep on doing it until the competition is over. Doing anything else makes a mockery of the competition, of folding and of our own character.

Now on a different note, I'm home, I have a new (to me) GTS 450 in my hand and I have to cobble together a rig from random bits of crap as quick as possible to get it helping out. Time to break out the crimper & the soldering iron. Wish me luck...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


Without us, and EVGA, it would have been quite the nail biter racing to 20 mil, those scores are all relatively close.


Hence that change in the system; we (captains) could hardly exclude the two most recent winners.









Although, we have two points systems that give advantage to the highest and lowest producing teams (absolute points and Chimp points). We will simply need to tweak it a bit to make things even.

Using this year's CC points and probably some dates from later in the year, we'll normalise all teams with a tweaked version of this system, and then use that next year, hopefully giving us a good shout again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I find it pretty funny how EVGA compete though, it's like having a race with a guy who has a money printing machine to see who can get $500 first.


We're only 7mil behind them too.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Now this guy is Navy...












Idk about navy ranks now.


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*










-Thank you to Lutro0 for the logo- 
*------->* Live Stats and Interteam Chat *<-------* 
It's not too late to join! Go to this thread to sign up!:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ge-signup.html

~I've been hearing about the Chimp Challenge - what is it?
The Chimp Challenge is a [email protected] contest between 9 of the major Folding teams. It is run over 10 days, and the team with the most "Chimp Points" at the end will be crowned the Chimp Champ. The victorious team gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey as the prize. Tales have been told of untold wealth and fame that comes with this. The victorious team is allowed to display in any honorary fashion the jaded monkey, the losing teams are forbidden to display it.

We all Fold using the same username for this event, so take a look below for the info you'll need.









~When is it?
The competition officially begins on the 5th of May (Thursday), and will run for 10 days (until Sunday the 15th of May). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (7pm UTC).
*Countdown*
*NOTE: *For -bigadv Folders, you may wish to switch your clients to OCNChimpin around the 3rd of May, so the WUs start dropping for OCNChimpin as the Chimp Challenge starts.

~How does it work?
In the past, the teams raced to 20mil points. But this year the captains have decided to change the format, and level the playing field a bit. The total points of each team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011. One-tenth of a per cent (0.1%) of the team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one Chimp Point.
The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the end of the 10 days will be declared the winner.

Also, remember that we Fold for the research, *not* for points, or victory in a competition. As such, we do not encourage actions that are detrimental to the Project. This includes priming multiple WUs to drop as the competition starts, or Folding on hardware without permission from the owners.

~Who is involved?

Chimp Challenge 2011 Info

~How do I join?
If you just want to join the cause:
Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
Team: *37726*
Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2 *(bonus enabled)

How to change your username

If you'd like to be included in prize drawings and a sig badge, take a look at the thread below; it covers everything you need to know.

*SIGN UP HERE!*

If you still have any questions, PM myself or LiLChris.

~Why should I Fold?
[email protected] is involved in trying to understand the folding/mis-folding of proteins in the human body, which is the cause of many diseases (Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Huntington's, and many forms of Cancer). While the Project won't find a cure for any of diseases, its research will benefit other researchers across the world, in the form of peer reviewed, published papers. One of the more significant achievements was simulating protein folding on a millisecond timescale.

One of our own is currently suffering, and we want to show that we support Syrillian, as a community. You might not agree or accept the merits of [email protected], but most of us do, and we believe it will help lessen the pain cause to people like Syr.









There are also other reasons to join in. Competition is always fun, and we've got 8 other teams to compete with. Plus, we _do_ have prizes.









~Prizes?

*-OCN prizes*
• $2,500 in PayPal prizes (distribution to be decided) - donated by *admin*
• 2x lifetime overclocked accounts - donated by *admin*
• 2x Yubikeys (with 1 year LastPass access) - donated by *admin*
• 2x OCN-branded Ducky mechanical keyboards - donated by *admin* 
• 5x OCN hoodies - donated by *admin*

*-PayPal*
• $25 PayPal - donated by Lord Xeb
• 2x $25 PayPal - donated by Bastiaan_NL
• $100 PayPal - donated by Miki

*-Games*
• 2x Mafia II (Steam) - donated by fishman78
• Just Cause II (Steam) - donated by fishman78
• Portal (Steam) - donated by MeeMoo220
• Portal (Steam) - donated by omega17
• Portal (Steam) - donated by Zagael
• Mass Effect 2 (EA download manager) - donated by a2hopper
• Metro 2033 (Steam) - donated by Lampen
• 2x Defense Grid: The Awakening (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Mafia II (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Portal (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Dues Ex (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Metro 2033 (Steam) - donated by cc_brandon
• Mirror's Edge (Retail) - donated by KOBALT
• GTA IV (Retail) - donated by KOBALT
• Portal (Steam) - donated by CarlosSpiceyWeiner
• 2x Humble Frozenbyte Bundle - donated by LiLChris
• Total War: Shogun 2 (Steam) - donated by Hydraulic
• Portal 2 (Steam) - donated by compuman145
• 1x Steam game of any choice - donated by compuman145
• Half-Life 2 and EP1 (Steam) - donated by Ascii Aficionado
• Civilisation V (Steam) - donated by wupah
• Counter-Strike: Source (Steam) - donated by asabaraba
• Red Alert 3 (Sealed limited edition) - donated by RaBidRaBit
• Defense Grid: The Awakening and S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernoby (Steam) - donated by SniperXX

*-Hardware*
• 7900GS - donated by werds
• Antec 902 - donated by compuman145
• Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium Fatality PCI-E - donated by dkim1359
• 2x 8800GTSs - donated by eclipseaudio4
• ATi 4650 - donated by Hobiecat
• 360 Rad - donated by slickwilly
• 8GB Corsair CM2X2048 DDR2 - donated by tunapiano 
• Zotac 8800GTS 512MB - tunapiano 
• Custom case feet - donated by FannBlade
• 10 custom overclock.net and [email protected] fan grills - www.ftwpc.com

*-Misc*
• 3DMark 11 - donated by fishman78
• 2x $25 Gift Cards to FTWPC - donated by www.ftwpc.com
• 2x 3DMark 11 - donated by CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]

Thank you to all donors so far.









~Spread the Word!:
Support OCNChimpin by changing your avatar to one of the official avatars:






































And a sig link, of course.























*Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*
















Code:


Code:


[CODE]
:sonic: [b][size=3][thread=993932][color=#FF8C00]Chimp Challenge Recruitment[/color] [color=#006400]5th-15th May 2011[/color] [color=red]OCN vs The World[/color][/thread][/size][/b] :sonic:

[/CODE]

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[thread=993932][color=red][b][size=3]Chimp Challenge 5th-15th May 2011[/size][/b][/color][/thread]

[/CODE]


Later today when i get my GTX 275 you can count me in for folding!


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


The current Rules for the CC IMHO need to be revised. We need to split it into leagues rather than to penalize the larger teams. That is just ******ed lol. Congrats on messing up the rules lol.


I like the rules this year. I don't like that 2 teams that will remain nameless essentially combined and weren't accounted for properly. TechPowerUp is doing a great job though.

On topic. I OCed my CPU to 4GHz but haven't seen any bigavd units. And yes, I added the flag to the v7 client.


----------



## MediaRocker

It's not much... but my GPU has output about 10,000 points on it's own... Folding as hard as I can guys!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*











I thought we could all use a bit of inspiration...










And now I'm home from work and can dare to look at this, I'd just like to say...

I'd fold that.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


Later today when i get my GTX 275 you can count me in for folding!


Did you REALLY just quote the whole OP


----------



## Dissentience

Hopefully picking up a cheap 9800GT to fold on


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Hopefully picking up a cheap 9800GT to fold on










Post up your PPD when you can! I'd like to see where I stand


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Post up your PPD when you can! I'd like to see where I stand










5k PPD here usually.


----------



## mike597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Did you REALLY just quote the whole OP



























You beat me to it!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Seems to me like we gotta stop folding 5 months before the competition in order to get a really low points required for a chimp point and then turn all folding machines back on during the competition itself!

What is interesting to see is that the two big point producers (OCN & EVGA) are so far apart in chimp points. Also, even with the handicap, we are in 2nd. place (as of this posting) regardless. In total folding points we are second. In total points per update we just edged out EVGA. Seems to me like we are doing good. Period.

Do the small guys have an advantage? Seems so. No denying that. BUT... that is due to a rule (not controlled by us) and we are STILL holding our own! Don't loose sight of that. I am sure that if we were winning everyone else would be complaining out of their teeth to no end. So, is the system perfect? Nope. But I think this challenge will serve a good purpose in looking for a better method of balancing things out somehow for future challenges.

All I can say is hey... give it your all. Not one step backwards. No retreat. No surrender. Forget the Chimp Points. Look at the real work being done which IMHO is the total folding points and the points per update being done. Those do not lie about our capability to fold and produce huge numbers.

Sorry if I sound like I am ranting or something. I am really not... just throwing my point of view out there. I was taught one very important lesson once. "_In order to enjoy victory, you need to know the taste defeat._" - Funny thing is, I think we've won when it come to looking at the actual work being done.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


5k PPD here usually.










Sweet so my 8800GTS isn't too far off. I'm peaking 4500ppd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Seems to me like we gotta stop folding 5 months before the competition in order to get a really low points required for a chimp point and then turn all folding machines back on during the competition itself!

What is interesting to see is that the two big point producers (OCN & EVGA) are so far apart in chimp points. Also, even with the handicap, we are in 2nd. place (as of this posting) regardless. In total folding points we are second. In total points per update we just edged out EVGA. Seems to me like we are doing good. Period.

Do the small guys have an advantage? Seems so. No denying that. BUT... that is due to a rule (not controlled by us) and we are STILL holding our own! Don't loose sight of that. I am sure that if we were winning everyone else would be complaining out of their teeth to no end. So, is the system perfect? Nope. But I think this challenge will serve a good purpose in looking for a better method of balancing things out somehow for future challenges.

All I can say is hey... give it your all. Not one step backwards. No retreat. No surrender. Forget the Chimp Points. Look at the real work being done which IMHO is the total folding points and the points per update being done. Those do not lie about our capability to fold and produce huge numbers.

Sorry if I sound like I am ranting or something. I am really not... just throwing my point of view out there. I was taught one very important lesson once. "_In order to enjoy victory, you need to know the taste defeat._" - Funny thing is, I think we've won when it come to looking at the actual work being done.


Well said.










Though you were wrong when you said the system wasn't controlled by us.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well said.









Though you were wrong when you said the system wasn't controlled by us.










Ok... but is it controlled by us EXCLUSIVELY?


----------



## Zcypot

bumped down again?







I spent all day folding on my gaming rig too...dropped like 3 bigadvs during the day and 3 more at night.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ok... but is it controlled by us EXCLUSIVELY?


More like z has a hand in it.


----------



## zodac

No... though we did have a large say in the matter; we were also in a great position to suggest adjustments.

I say "we", but I mean "Chris". You should all go blame him for being a completely useless person.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13466085*
> More like z has a hand in it.


Opppsss...









/steps back into the shadows

see what happens when a noob states his mind??? You guys shouldn't let me talk!!! Wait... that's Mrs. Kah's job.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466089*
> No... though we did have a large say in the matter; we were also in a great position to suggest adjustments.
> 
> I say "we", but I mean "Chris". You should all go blame him for being a completely useless person.


Someone get us the mob and let's go mobbin'.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Actually... let me clarify the point on not controlling the rule. It did sound as if I was looking at who may or may not have "authored" the rule. I meant that a rule is a rule. It is established equally for everyone and everyone abides by it no matter what. No one entity can be excluded from what the rule establishes.

Hope that helps in clearing that part up.


----------



## AliceInChains

man, we are falling behind. Over 10 points now


----------



## zodac

Gaining on Evga on absolute points though.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466224*
> Gaining on Evga on absolute points though.


because a lot of their heavy hitters quit the cc to work on their billion point lead.

edit: 900!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466224*
> Gaining on Evga on absolute points though.


Exactly, that's the race i'm more so paying attention to now. HWC has a hefty gap at this point. Oh yeah and the gap has closed, slightly. down to 10.14.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13466230*
> because a lot of their heavy hitters quit the cc to work on their billion point lead.


Allegedly; many of the big hitters are still on their CC name.


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466241*
> Allegedly; many of the big hitters are still on their CC name.


where is deeebs!


----------



## zodac

On *our* CC name.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466241*
> Allegedly; many of the big hitters are still on their CC name.


evgapes' points dropped to 55% of evga's total points. and 48% of points last update...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13466290*
> evgapes' points dropped to 55% of evga's total points. and 48% of points last update...


Some would have, obviously, but the majority are still there, and still able to stop us.


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466283*
> On *our* CC name.










if only we had more servers to have our way with


----------



## TFL Replica

Is there some way we can penalize the backstabbers who have deliberately abandoned OCNChimpin to fold for their own user? There's really no excuse for doing that.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466300*
> Some would have, obviously, but the majority are still there, and still able to stop us.


well, yeah, but evgapes 24hr/avg is still 11 mil (even with only ~50% of their folders) where ocnchimpin is only 9 (with ~80% of ours). i was simply making the observation that the fact that we are gaining on evga in total points is not a reflection of our growth, but of their decline.


----------



## alwang17

Is anyone else having trouble uploading recently? Mine's been failing for the past hour or 4


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13466325*
> Is there some way we can penalize the backstabbers who have deliberately abandoned OCNChimpin to fold for their own user? There's really no excuse for doing that.


There is not.

1) Many people didn't switch over in the first place, mainly due to inactivity on the forum in the run up to the CC.

2) Those who *may* have stopped Folding may not have their own Folding name and only joined for the CC. For that, I thank them.

3) The CC is a team event, but it's not a requirement. Once they get the message that the CC is on, it's up to them whether they want to switch or not. I won't judge; not everyone Folds for the competition.


----------



## Flying Toilet

The way I look at it, if we raced to 20m we would've still been in second. I think it's incredible though, 68 million points in 6 days of competition, nearly 6.2% of our folding over the last six months done in 6 days... I can't wait to see what we've done by the end of the competition.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13466037*
> "_In order to enjoy victory, you need to know the taste defeat._" - Funny thing is, I think we've won when it come to looking at the actual work being done.


Lots of us folded last year and we're being creamed by EVGA in actual points


----------



## zodac

To 100mil for OCNChimpin!


----------



## eternal7trance

Yep, my computer is still folding while I'm at work.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466366*
> To 100mil for OCNChimpin!


How are the emails going, for some reason I keep thinking I forgot to send you one. lol


----------



## zodac

Only done ~200 so far... will start on the other few hundred later today.


----------



## TFL Replica

I hope the next update won't hold a nasty surprise for us (such as losing 2nd place).


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13466390*
> I hope the next update won't hold a nasty surprise for us (such as losing 2nd place).


nonsense it will show us pulling into the lead


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swisha;13466416*
> nonsense it will show us pulling into the lead


i dont know about that. where are you? i grew up near cumberland gap.


----------



## p-saurus

How much are 0x16 WUs worth? I'm pumping them out as fast as I can with my 5770 but it doesn't seem to be making much of a difference.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm in a bad mood. People are lol-overtaking my inactive folding account while we're losing ground in the CC. I usually couldn't care less about the former but this is like adding insult to injury.


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13466493*
> I'm in a bad mood. People are lol-overtaking my inactive folding account while we're losing ground in the CC. I usually couldn't care less about the former but this is like adding insult to injury.


simple solution have those overtaking you join CC


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I still have 20kppd left on the account allthough I have folded for the chimp since the start.
No overtakes soon though


----------



## hy897t

I know I have not been active in this. (I am working from home using my sig-rig) I will try and get folding set back up on my system, hopefully an extra i7, 5970, and 260 will help out


----------



## ShiftedReality

I would use the laptop to fold as well but i don't think it would help much except burn it up and me having to buy another one lol


----------



## Dissentience

Hey 9800GT owners, what kind of core/shader clocks should I expect to hit (safely)?


----------



## Davidsen

Im in a dilemma Dx

Once the funds from my retailer have been transferred to my bankacc, i can either buy a Crosshair IV formula, and OC the hell out of phenom550(& unlock), or buy a 6950.

Which hardware would bring in more ppd?


----------



## Dissentience

Well the Phenom wouldn't reel in much more PPD than your Athlon II, unless of course you could clock it to 4 GHz+,
But the 6950 isn't that good of a folding card unless you want to fold with only 3 cores of your CPU


----------



## phazer11

Is it normal? Gotta be quick I'm in class *ninja*
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012276-weird-gtx-460-768mb-clock-speed-2.html#post13463851
Well... the card is more of a guaranteed PPD and usually OC well at least nvidia 400 series do idk about ATi.
Who knows what your OC cap is though I would think if your are already using it keep your OC and get the card but that's for the CC idk about future use.


----------



## ErdincIntel

At last







I got home and could fire up rigs to fold again (after today's blackout -12 hours interruption







)

50k ppd now back online for OCNChimpin. I hope this will help our team...

*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## Behemoth777

Shoot, we need more ppd! I just got my 580 from step up yesterday, so that baby is pumping out 18k as we speak.

COMMON OCN!!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

So... is it possible to win still, or are we just going to have to fight to keep 2nd?


----------



## zodac

Probably too much to win, I'm afraid. Unless we find another 4mil PPD all of a sudden.









However, holding on to 2nd, and trying to catch Evga's total points for the CC are both possible.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

We are fighting to get the most points overall, and to win the competition!!

"Who am I?

I'm a CHAMPION!"


----------



## Dissentience

If we pass EVGA it's victory in my book


----------



## Eggy88

Just a thought for next year. This year we have had about 1000 Folders.
Everybody donates a few bucks (Min 20$), I'm sure this would give us close to 30,000$

All of this could be used to buy about 6 SR-2 Rigs, this would give us close to 900k PPD. (Or some other kind of servers, must be something that gives us the most PPD)

I know ppl would hesitate to use their money to buy rigs that they would never get to use, but think of it this way. You spending close to nothing and contributing to the research done by Standford. I would be happy to donate some money for this.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13466708*
> Just a thought for next year. This year we have had about 1000 Folders.
> Everybody donates a few bucks (Min 20$), I'm sure this would give us close to 30,000$
> 
> All of this could be used to buy about 6 SR-2 Rigs, this would give us close to 900k PPD. (Or some other kind of servers, must be something that gives us the most PPD)
> 
> I know ppl would hesitate to use their money to buy rigs that they would never get to use, but think of it this way. You spending close to nothing and contributing to the research done by Standford. I would be happy to donate some money for this.


That's what the Community Folding Project is for. It's been going through changes and rebuilding, but this summer we intend to have her up and running at full power again.


----------



## Monster34

It was freaking 90 degrees and humid yesterday. My 3rd floor condo was a freakin steam bath. 3 fermi's folding.....and I did not quit!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Matching or exceeding EVGA's folding prowess would be pretty excellent, regardless of the CC outcome.


----------



## falconkaji

Eep! Parts for my new rig showed up. Eating lunch and building it...


----------



## WhiteCrane

Wasn't the 2010 OCN Chimp challenge just a few months ago in late 2010? This hasn't been a full year...


----------



## Flying Toilet

Running the figures from the EOC update, we're still in second place but ChimPowerUp is not too far behind.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane;13466757*
> Wasn't the 2010 OCN Chimp challenge just a few months ago in late 2010? This hasn't been a full year...


No... we had the Forum Folding War in early November, and the Foldathons every month, but the CC was last May.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane;13466757*
> Wasn't the 2010 OCN Chimp challenge just a few months ago in late 2010? This hasn't been a full year...


look at the stats @ eoc, clearly shows a spike 12 months ago









Ninja'd









long time ago I had to say that z!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13466722*
> That's what the Community Folding Project is for. It's been going through changes and rebuilding, but this summer we intend to have her up and running at full power again.


Good, i will be checking in shortly after the tax refunds and so on have been settled here in Norway and make a donation.

I would advice that all of the guys that has been folding 24/7 for this CC do the same. I mean, if you are so dedicated that you have had all your rigs running 24/7 for the last 6 days, and intend to hold on for the last 4 days, then donating a small amount shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## allikat

Fitted another fan to my rad, which has improved air flow to the GPUs as well, back up and folding here!


----------



## Klue22

Jeez, the AC went off in my end of my house. I hesitate to think what temps my GX2s and 470 are at.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13466799*
> Fitted another fan to my rad, which has improved air flow to the GPUs as well, back up and folding here!


so, you like my soundcard much?









It'll blow your ears off compared to onboard


----------



## allikat

Heh, I'd love it, probably kick this x-fi around the county a few times. Trouble is I have to get some new fittings and tubing for my loop and get a car...


----------



## Davidsen

We be gaining!

Fold moar!


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13465821*
> Now on a different note, I'm home, I have a new (to me) GTS 450 in my hand and I have to cobble together a rig from random bits of crap as quick as possible to get it helping out. Time to break out the crimper & the soldering iron. Wish me luck...


I still would like to see a photo of your "new" folder GTS 450... If you are set up, upload a pic please









*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## Velathawen

This is seriously getting annoying. Is anyone out there who is capable and set up to fold bigadv getting a constant stream of A3 WU? >_>


----------



## the_beast

It lives...



















Up to 17% and holding a steady 10,053ppd. Nice boost.

Case lid doesn't fit and it has to sit in the middle of the lounge floor, but hey, this is the CC...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel;13466961*
> I still would like to see a photo of your "new" folder GTS 450... If you are set up, upload a pic please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLD ON!!!*


Could you not have waited another 2 mins! I was in the middle of uploading the pic!


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13466977*
> It lives...
> Up to 17% and holding a steady 10,053ppd. Nice boost.
> 
> Case lid doesn't fit and it has to sit in the middle of the lounge floor, but hey, this is the CC...


Wow, looks nice







Good luck mate, that's one great folder gfx you have there... Thanks for the pics.

*FOLD ON!!!*

Edit: I have seen the photos just after I've posted LOL


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen;13466974*
> This is seriously getting annoying. Is anyone out there who is capable and set up to fold bigadv getting a constant stream of A3 WU? >_>


I set up for bigadv about the beginning of April, got a steady stream of A3s for about the first 3 days & after getting an A5 bigadv those are all I've gotten since.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13467013*
> I set up for bigadv about the beginning of April, got a steady stream of A3s for about the first 3 days & after getting an A5 bigadv those are all I've gotten since.


That's some woeful luck.


----------



## ViSioNx

heres mine folding away. sorry for crappy pics


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13467013*
> I set up for bigadv about the beginning of April, got a steady stream of A3s for about the first 3 days & after getting an A5 bigadv those are all I've gotten since.


Need to check your client.cfg file to see if the -bigadv flag is still there.
Just in case you don't know yet... if you need to make change to config file, you need to use -configonly flag .. don't just use notepad/wordpad to edit client.cfg file. SMP is very picky







.. not just like gpu clients


----------



## AdmRose

Gonna have to bow out of the contest folks. My wife was livid when she came home last night and our (poorly ventilated room in our in-law's house) was 86 degrees so no more folding until I can make other arrangements.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13467111*
> Gonna have to bow out of the contest folks. My wife was livid when she came home last night and our (poorly ventilated room in our in-law's house) was 86 degrees so no more folding until I can make other arrangements.


LOL my room was freaking hot when I woke up today.
And I live in San Diego already...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13467067*
> Need to check your client.cfg file to see if the -bigadv flag is still there.
> Just in case you don't know yet... if you need to make change to config file, you need to use -configonly flag .. don't just use notepad/wordpad to edit client.cfg file. SMP is very picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. not just like gpu clients


That was my dedicated folding rig, got a different ISP that works good enough to send a bigadv back to stanford finally, It's been crunching bigadv for a while now.
The 2 other rigs I set up for the CC doing bigadv picked up A5 wu right off the bat, sent in my 8th bigadv this morning, 2 more going in tomorrow.


----------



## Velathawen

Nevermind -.-


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13467111*
> Gonna have to bow out of the contest folks. My wife was livid when she came home last night and our (poorly ventilated room in our in-law's house) was 86 degrees so no more folding until I can make other arrangements.


LMAO another one out. OCN FOR 2nd YAYYYYYY!


----------



## Sircles

dropped me some -bigadvageeee


----------



## allikat

Dropped my clocks a touch, down to 3.9Ghz, but seemingly stable. My first 460 just dropped a 6805, my other one should drop another shortly.


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;13467258*
> LMAO another one out. OCN FOR 2nd YAYYYYYY!


I'll still fold. I meant I had to drop out of the 24/7 category to only a few hours a day and let's face it, that isn't going to help much.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13467111*
> Gonna have to bow out of the contest folks. My wife was livid when she came home last night and our (poorly ventilated room in our in-law's house) was 86 degrees so no more folding until I can make other arrangements.


Then you gotta start to get home before the Mrs. does!

I hear ya though... Mrs. Kah has me restricted to folding only when no one is about to sleep (meaning... her).


----------



## killeraxemannic

Folding noob is trying.....

eh?


----------



## Gothiq

Dont you guys own an AC? lol you guys own beast machines and have no Air Conditioners? Thats epic.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13467284*
> Dropped my clocks a touch, down to 3.9Ghz, but seemingly stable. My first 460 just dropped a 6805, my other one should drop another shortly.


I've just dropped my clocks too

My 4.0Ghz was starting to need about 1.45V to stay stable; I've just dropped the multi down a step to 19x (3.8Ghz) and it's stable at 1.38V, and dropped about 6 degrees









PPD is only affected by about 1K PPD


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;13467348*
> Dont you guys own an AC? lol you guys own beast machines and have no Air Conditioners? Thats epic.


We do. Wife is pissed that my rig is always kicking the AC on and running the power bill up $150 a month.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;13467348*
> Dont you guys own an AC? lol you guys own beast machines and have no Air Conditioners? Thats epic.


We have "windows". You have to manually operate them to maintain airflow and keep a room cool, but quite nicely the bonus is that once installed, they're free to run


----------



## Gothiq

Um so why dont you say her to shut that up... calmly







because this is for competition. and competition is not gonna run for month.

Personally If i get that kinda wife, i am good as dead


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13467366*
> We do. Wife is pissed that my rig is always kicking the AC on and running the power bill up $150 a month.


You gotta do this brah

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-experiments/671177-12-feet-under-1000-square-feet.html


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13467383*
> We have "windows". You have to manually operate them to maintain airflow and keep a room cool, but quite nicely the bonus is that once installed, they're free to run


Yayyyyyyyyyyy. Windows for everyone.

Well seriously i dont know what a window is. I have one, but its closed shut so i can live peacefully.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmRose;13467366*
> We do. Wife is pissed that my rig is always kicking the AC on and running the power bill up $150 a month.


Any way you can leave a window or two cracked open and maybe set up a floor fan to help circulate the air in the room during the day when no one is home? Should help to lower the bill by not using the AC during the day when no one is home.

$150/mth??? Mannn... I envy you. I pay close to $330 a month.


----------



## Sircles

thats another WU, mmm tasty


----------



## ibesleeving10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13467443*
> Any way you can leave a window or two cracked open and maybe set up a floor fan to help circulate the air in the room during the day when no one is home? Should help to lower the bill by not using the AC during the day when no one is home.
> 
> $150/mth??? Mannn... I envy you. I pay close to $330 a month.


Yeah...150$ is nothing compared to a summer in texas..try 280-350 for a 4 bedroom house. And this is me only living there 2 weeks out of the month b/c i work on a offshore drilling rig. I dont care though b/c my house is going to stay at 68 no matter what the cost is..texas sucks..


----------



## killeraxemannic

Wow and I thought my $77 power bill last month was bad.....


----------



## Gothiq

ahahaha sucks cooling? Air conditioners for rescue.


----------



## falconkaji

Is there any way I can monitor all my clients in one instance of HFM, even if they are on two different rigs?

I'm assuming I can just point it to the directory on the other computer where the log is, yeah?


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

And I'm back! .. We had a major powerout in my area so I was online from my phone .. jesus what kind of luck am I in these days - first problems with the ISP - then powerout because of some thunder and lighting ..







..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibesleeving10;13467587*
> Yeah...150$ is nothing compared to a summer in texas..try 280-350 for a 4 bedroom house. And this is me only living there 2 weeks out of the month b/c i work on a offshore drilling rig. I dont care though b/c my house is going to stay at 68 no matter what the cost is..texas sucks..


Hehehehehehe... In the tropics no AC during the day normally in the average home. Only at night. But all the windows are open so there is always some sort of air circulation. Only reason I am down to $330 is because both my kids are in university all day long so they are not spending my Kw away during the day. Otherwise... Ufffff.... Upwards of $550/mth in elec bills.

Anyways... if the wife dropped the hammer on the folding, we do appreciate your efforts though. Wifey > Folding - trust me!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13467622*
> Is there any way I can monitor all my clients in one instance of HFM, even if they are on two different rigs?
> 
> I'm assuming I can just point it to the directory on the other computer where the log is, yeah?


yep - share the log folder, and add the client into HFM as normal.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13467655*
> yep - share the log folder, and add the client into HFM as normal.


then export it to a website like this: http://eloverton2.comxa.com/summary.html


----------



## AblueXKRS

69 million points. hurrhurrhurr


----------



## the_beast

Yay. Finally got chance to switch my final client over to Chimp, and together with a couple of extra rigs bodged together with begged, borrowed and bought parts I now have 6 clients folding for ~25k ppd.

Which is nice... (for me at least - still tiny compared to some)


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;13467698*
> 69 million points. hurrhurrhurr


That's sick. We are actually going to break 100 million pts.


----------



## Velathawen

Hopefully we'll be within 8 when I wake up!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13468083*
> That's sick. We are actually going to break 100 million pts.


And more then likely still lose.....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No, we still win! OCN = win!


----------



## phazer11

We can do it.
Why is it no one can help me with this....
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012276-weird-gtx-460-768mb-clock-speed.html


----------



## mike597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13468164*
> We can do it.
> Why is it no one can help me with this....
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012276-weird-gtx-460-768mb-clock-speed.html


Is that score constant? I've noticed my gpus scores can fluctuate from 19K down to 14K ppd (average probably 18K), I think it depends on the wu you have and what else is running.


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13468158*
> No, we still win! OCN = win!


This man speaks the truth!


----------



## Citra

Techpower up is gaining on us... Needs MOAR folders!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Is it too late to join in on this? Just got back on the forums today...can join when I get off work.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13468434*
> Is it too late to join in on this? Just got back on the forums today...can join when I get off work.


It's going until the 15th, not too late.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13468434*
> Is it too late to join in on this? Just got back on the forums today...can join when I get off work.


You can, you can get aroudn 19k PPD with SMP or 28-30k PPD with bigadv, 4 days left, is enough for 1 bigadv and a few SMPs


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13468164*
> We can do it.
> Why is it no one can help me with this....
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1012276-weird-gtx-460-768mb-clock-speed.html


Ocd to 900/2000 I get about 12kppd just oc and you should be fine.


----------



## justarealguy

Everyone, calm down! Compose yourselves! There is no conspiracy at play here. The warlock acted on his own volition, outside of influences from the Alliance.


----------



## vesley

ChimPowerUp dangerously close to us !:O


----------



## Wishmaker

78 % on my 2 bigadv


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vesley;13468611*
> ChimPowerUp dangerously close to us !:O


But we are dangerously close to overtaking EVGA for the overall points, which is a bigger win in my opinion, no matter how you look at it, even if we don't get the most chimp points if we still fold the most total points then we made the biggest contribution to the cause!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200;13468780*
> But we are dangerously close to overtaking EVGA for the overall points, which is a bigger win in my opinion, no matter how you look at it, even if we don't get the most chimp points if we still fold the most total points then we made the biggest contribution to the cause!


Correct and in the end that is the best result.


----------



## jjsoviet

We're close to being overtaken by TPU. Fold more, gents!


----------



## morecheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200;13468780*
> But we are dangerously close to overtaking EVGA for the overall points, which is a bigger win in my opinion, no matter how you look at it, even if we don't get the most chimp points if we still fold the most total points then we made the biggest contribution to the cause!


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128;13468135*
> And more then likely still lose.....


We arent LOSING. Why wont you people wake up. We are doing what we can to help science find cures. THERE IS NO LOSING IN THIS. Thats the TRUE goal of this whole comp, pushing us and new people to help the cause. I cant freaking stand this thread sometimes.

If you are folding... you WIN! We all do.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monster34;13468317*
> This man speaks the truth!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13468916*
> We arent LOSING. Why wont you people wake up. We are doing what we can to help science find cures. THERE IS NO LOSING IN THIS. Thats the TRUE goal of this whole comp, pushing us and new people to help the cause. I cant freaking stand this thread sometimes.
> 
> If you are folding... you WIN! We all do.


I'm winning more than you though.


----------



## Eggy88

Don't want to be pessimistic, but I would not say we are close to EVGA, but its not impossible. They are about 7.5 mill points ahead of us, that means that we have to outproduce them by about 2 mill points every day. They are at 12.7 million PPD, we are at 11.5. We need about 3 million points more, and we need to keep those numbers until the end. (This would actually mean that we would close the gap to HWC down to 5pts at the end)

WE NEED TO KEEP FOLDING AND GET MORE GUYS BACK. We have lost 10% of the regular OCN folders to their personal "account" and are down to 76% folding for OCNChimpin.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13468967*
> I'm winning more than you though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13468974*
> Don't want to be pessimistic, but I would not say we are close to EVGA, but its not impossible. They are about 7.5 mill points ahead of us, that means that we have to outproduce them by about 2 mill points every day. They are at 12.7 million PPD, we are at 11.5. We need about 3 million points more, and we need to keep those numbers until the end. (This would actually mean that we would close the gap to HWC down to 5pts at the end)
> 
> WE NEED TO KEEP FOLDING AND GET MORE GUYS BACK. We have lost 10% of the regular OCN folders to their personal "account" and *are down to 76% folding for OCNChimpin*.


Still at 85/86%; the 24hour average time is a bit inaccurate.

Otherwise... pretty much.


----------



## falconkaji

So, I'm sort of failing at getting this to work in Ubuntu - I follow the steps on the Stanford website, but when I get to the part where I have to actually execute the fah6 client, it says something like "unable to execute blah blah".

Anyone?


----------



## Wishmaker

12 Hours and I finishing my 5th and 6th bigadv. Will not have time for another bigadv? What do I need to do to work on normal units?


----------



## Kevdog

I cant believe it I just checked my EOC stats in my sig and 4 of the 5 people below me in red are folding for themselves and my team rank went down....


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13468916*
> We arent LOSING. Why wont you people wake up. We are doing what we can to help science find cures. THERE IS NO LOSING IN THIS. Thats the TRUE goal of this whole comp, pushing us and new people to help the cause. I cant freaking stand this thread sometimes.
> 
> If you are folding... you WIN! We all do.


why do we have a Chimp Challenge and points in the 1st place anyway?
might aswell get rid of that









EDIT: and becuz i can and want 900mhz core|1800mhz shader|1900mhz memory (1.02volt)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13469027*
> So, I'm sort of failing at getting this to work in Ubuntu - I follow the steps on the Stanford website, but when I get to the part where I have to actually execute the fah6 client, it says something like "unable to execute blah blah".
> 
> Anyone?


Are you using a script to start it or just manually running fah6 with the options?

eitherway make sure it's executable i.e. chmod +x fah6, then you will need to run it with ./fah6 -smp -bigadv -verbosity 9

for example if you want to run bigadv


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13469035*
> 12 Hours and I finishing my 5th and 6th bigadv. Will not have time for another bigadv? What do I need to do to work on normal units?


The deadline is the 15th so you shouldn't have to stop bigadv yet unless it's going to take you four days in which case you're barely making the preferred deadline anyway. To run without bigadv depends on how you start the client:

in windows if you're using the gui version someone else will have to answer

in windows if you're using the console version, open command prompt navigate to the directory and type fah6 -configonly and in the advanced options remove the -bigadv, (fah6 may be called something else)

in linux you basically do the same thing, or if you use a script or alias to start it and they contain the -bigadv, just delete it there.


----------



## 428cobra

off to work for 12 hrs upped clock on cpu to 4.4 hovering right around 70c been hot here last 2 days goona keep her going though TPU getting little to close to us


----------



## Black Magix

More game donations


----------



## zodac

We've got another prize dump! 8 Steam games donated by Black Magix!









Amnesia (Steam)
Audiosurf (Steam)
Cogs (Steam)
Defense Grid (Steam)
Rush (Steam)
Sanctum (Steam)
Super Meat Boy (Steam)
The Ball (Steam)


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13469412*
> We've got another prize dump! 8 Steam games donated by Black Magix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesia (Steam)
> Audiosurf (Steam)
> Cogs (Steam)
> Defense Grid (Steam)
> Rush (Steam)
> Sanctum (Steam)
> Super Meat Boy (Steam)
> The Ball (Steam)


I got warm and fuzzies from that


----------



## Sircles

mmm foldy foldy. im winningggg


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;13469191*
> Are you using a script to start it or just manually running fah6 with the options?
> 
> eitherway make sure it's executable i.e. chmod +x fah6, then you will need to run it with ./fah6 -smp -bigadv -verbosity 9
> 
> for example if you want to run bigadv


Thanks, got it working.

Would there be enough time to fold bigadv at this point, or should I just fold SMP?


----------



## the_beast

Z - progress update on the validation checking? I sent mine in around day 3 and haven't heard yet, just wondering how things are progressing (not putting pressure on though - I know you have exams, and possibly a life as well).


----------



## zodac

Just answered in the other thread; I've only done 300, and still have 500 to go.

I *will* reply to all emails though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13469443*
> Thanks, got it working.
> 
> Would there be enough time to fold bigadv at this point, or should I just fold SMP?


Not sure how long your cpu would take for a bigadv unit, maybe someone else can comment, if you can make it before may 15th though you should do bigadv. If you can't fold 24/7 though I would definitely just do SMP

BTW anyone know what time is the deadline on may 15th?

>> edit I read the OP it ends at noon on may 15th


----------



## full_force1986

What's happening we are falling behind. Need to keep folding people.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13469412*
> We've got another prize dump! 8 Steam games donated by Black Magix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesia (Steam)
> Audiosurf (Steam)
> Cogs (Steam)
> Defense Grid (Steam)
> Rush (Steam)
> Sanctum (Steam)
> Super Meat Boy (Steam)
> The Ball (Steam)
























Wheee!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13469462*
> Just answered in the other thread; I've only done 300, and still have 500 to go.
> 
> I *will* reply to all emails though.


Man, thats got to be awful







!


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13469462*
> Just answered in the other thread; I've only done 300, and still have 500 to go.
> 
> I *will* reply to all emails though.


I think I was first, or at least in the top 10 LoL


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;13469512*
> Man, thats got to be awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


It is.









I'll be doing bits over the next few days, but I've got the weekend free of exams so should get them finished by the time the CC is over.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13469526*
> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing bits over the next few days, but I've got the weekend free of exams so should get them finished by the time the CC is over.


You better not forget me.


----------



## zodac

I won't forget. To deny your entry.


----------



## MediaRocker

i7 rig is up.


----------



## allikat

I've managed 20 wu with some part time folding on this rig, will be many more to come now airflow and heat issues are sorted.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13469550*
> I won't forget. To deny your entry.


I see what you did there...


----------



## zodac

Tell the truth?


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13469766*
> I see what you did there...


ah he is just playing with you.


----------



## SS_Patrick

I'm to lazy email this.. If you want to take it as my entry fine. If not...guess I won't get any prizes


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;13469868*
> I'm to lazy email this.. If you want to take it as my entry fine. If not...guess I won't get any prizes


Yay, moar prizes foar meee


----------



## PrimeSLP

ChimPowerUp is really close to us

I turned my gpus back on and they are folding away


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP*


ChimPowerUp is really close to us

I turned my gpus back on and they are folding away


Im red lining on both CPU and GPU as well.

After the CC Im going to pull my rig apart and give it a good clean as a reward









Hoping not to mozz myself but Ive had no issues this year at all... I hope I havent spoken too soon. <fingers crossed>


----------



## Xyxox

Couldn't up my clocks today. Ambients outside were 93F and my rig is too close to the thermostat controlling my AC. I'll up them all first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP*


ChimPowerUp is really close to us

I turned my gpus back on and they are folding away


Why would you turn them off?

Sent from my Gingerooted DROIDX


----------



## stren

I tried to up my uclk to 2x the memory from 1.5x and crashed. QPI's already at 1.45V so I don't want to raise it right now so I'm running at 1.6x and seem to be getting better slightly better ppd. I'm still only getting 73K at 4.55GHz so I'm expecting more. I'll have to investigate further after the cc, can't risk any more down time from crashing.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;13470187*
> I tried to up my uclk to 2x the memory from 1.5x and crashed. QPI's already at 1.45V so I don't want to raise it right now so I'm running at 1.6x and seem to be getting better slightly better ppd. I'm still only getting 73K at 4.55GHz so I'm expecting more. I'll have to investigate further after the cc, *can't risk any more down time from crashing*.


Good call. We need you operational


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Good call. We need you operational










Agreed. We'll get more points by staying consistent with our current setups.

•Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X•


----------



## Epona

Someone passed me today... >_>

I had to take my i7 down yesterday because temps got up to 85c here and we weren't turning on the air conditioning.

Where did my Minnesota go? It snowed last weekend.


----------



## $ilent

Well all this talk of team OCN being 'fine' and making a comeback is total bs, everyday beavers gain a bigger lead, I guess they must have recruited yet another team without telling anyone.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Well all this talk of team OCN being 'fine' and making a comeback is total bs, everyday beavers gain a bigger lead, I guess they must have recruited yet another team without telling anyone.


Thank you for your opinion. Please cease all this talk of cheating as it does our rep no good.

If we go down, then lets have some dignity about it, not sounding like some cur whinging dog.


----------



## $ilent

Well if its perfeclty fine then why dont we go and recruit half of EVGA for next years chimp challenge ey?

Might aswell seen as its pefectly fine by your judgement


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13470581*
> Well if its perfeclty fine then why dont we go and recruit half of EVGA for next years chimp challenge ey?
> 
> Might aswell seen as its pefectly fine by your judgement


I did not say it was fine. I dont like where our points are heading but it does us no good to accuse other teams of cheating.


----------



## Thumper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13470495*
> Well all this talk of team OCN being 'fine' and making a comeback is total bs, everyday beavers gain a bigger lead, I guess they must have recruited yet another team without telling anyone.


Win.......lose..........the fun is in the competition. Our handicap is that we are already so large (and in charge) that we need a huge boost of new folders to climb upward. Smaller teams can make huge headway with the same increase amount. And in the end, we're all winners as this research benefits all humanity.

This tells the story to me....

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726

Look at that spike of new folders just for the competition. That makes me proud of this community, and my being a part of it.

Besides, there is always next year.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Well all this talk of team OCN being 'fine' and making a comeback is total bs, everyday beavers gain a bigger lead, I guess they must have recruited yet another team without telling anyone.


At least you're optimistic









•Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X•


----------



## falconkaji

Well, my new i7 2600k is now folding away for OCNChimpin. I can't monitor the PPD because I couldn't figure out how to share the folder from Fedora to Windows 7, and I have no idea if I overclocked the CPU at all, because despite the multiplier being set at 40, it still says 3.4GHz in the "About" window.

Whatever.


----------



## Decade

Still foldin'. Missing out on gaming still.

Edit: looking forward to see EVGA hit 100K before the CC ends.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Well, my new i7 2600k is now folding away for OCNChimpin. I can't monitor the PPD because I couldn't figure out how to share the folder from Fedora to Windows 7, and I have no idea if I overclocked the CPU at all, because despite the multiplier being set at 40, it still says 3.4GHz in the "About" window.

Whatever.


Have you got CPU-Z? That will tell you where your CPU is at.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Still foldin'. Missing out on gaming still.

~snip ~.


Yep... hanging out myself


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade;13470693*
> Still foldin'. Missing out on gaming still.


Yep. I just got a Lenovo x120e, so I've been using that to play older games like Broodwar, Diablo 2, and Unreal Tournament 2004.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13470739*
> Have you got CPU-Z? That will tell you where your CPU is at.
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/
> 
> Yep... hanging out myself


I thought CPU-Z was only for Windows?


----------



## frizo

I'm back at it. Had to take a few days off since I was out of town and leaving my rig running at 100% wasn't anything I was willing to do should something go horribly wrong.

It's a bummer that it looks like OCN might not "win" the competition, but the purpose of this event is much more meaningful than who wins or loses. Sure, bragging rights are nice, but at the end of the day a bunch of communities came together to push one another in support of a great and worthwhile cause. That's what we should be taking away from this.


----------



## Wishmaker

We are even farther behind.Will drop my 2 bigadv tomorrow maybe that helps.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I thought CPU-Z was only for Windows?


yes it is... are you not using Windows?


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


yes it is... are you not using Windows?


My i7 rig is using Fedora 14. I just got it for the CC and didn't want to shell out any extra cash for Windows.

Probably should have bought an extra mouse...


----------



## Theory

Starting it up now!!

I forgot my regular [email protected] username and all that, anyway to retrieve it after this event is over?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


My i7 rig is using Fedora 14. I just got it for the CC and didn't want to shell out any extra cash for Windows.

Probably should have bought an extra mouse...










me bad... sorry


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frizo*


It's a bummer that it looks like OCN might not "win" the competition, but the purpose of this event is much more meaningful than who wins or loses. Sure, bragging rights are nice, but at the end of the day a bunch of communities came together to push one another in support of a great and worthwhile cause. That's what we should be taking away from this.


Agreed, the real winners are the people who will one day benefit from this research. Keep your eye on the big picture, the total folding points for this *friendly* competition are almost up to 300 million! And another bonus that comes from CC, more new folders joining the cause.


----------



## falconkaji

Dang, ChimPowerUp is catching up to us big time...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;13470958*
> Starting it up now!!
> 
> I forgot my regular [email protected] username and all that, anyway to retrieve it after this event is over?


Try looking at your logs to see if it goes back far enough to where it's listed or check the e-mail you received with the passkey.


----------



## sbinh

darn 11.48 now ....They are doing good though


----------



## xd_1771

OCN disappeared from HWC chat room... where is everybody!?


----------



## BWG

Watching last cake standing lol


----------



## Mr.Zergling

WTH happened to our lead?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I duno. My bigadv dropped last night as well.

GOD WT fudge, comon celtic pick up yoo game.


----------



## xd_1771

Well, someone did post earlier in a different thread about having problems submitting to [email protected] servers...
TPU is about to pass us :/


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Well, someone did post earlier in a different thread about having problems submitting to [email protected] servers...
TPU is about to pass us :/


They have private servers with Stanford.


----------



## falconkaji

Hey, it ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## mike597

I feel a little late bringing this to the table, but UPS dropped off the psu and second evga 580 today for a 2600K machine I've been building. I got it online folding about an hour ago along, running next to my sig rig. No time to OC the cpu or gpus, but it's folding... Gonna be better prepared for the next competition.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike597*


I feel a little late bringing this to the table, but UPS dropped off the psu and second evga 580 today for a 2600K machine I've been building. I got it online folding about an hour ago along, running next to my sig rig. No time to OC the cpu or gpus, but it's folding... Gonna be better prepared for the next competition.


Never too late! I just built a 2600k rig today myself.

edit: Did anyone notice that in the FAQ section of the stats site it says "How often are the stats get updated?"

Classic.


----------



## mike597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Never too late! I just built a 2600k rig today myself.


I figure worst case it's a nice chance to burn everything in before I go all out with water cooling and over-clocking. So far everything is good but with my other machine on water, even stock temps on air make me uneasy.


----------



## 2010rig

My bigadv dropped a couple hours ago, good for 70K!


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike597*


I feel a little late bringing this to the table, but UPS dropped off the psu and second evga 580 today for a 2600K machine I've been building. I got it online folding about an hour ago along, running next to my sig rig. No time to OC the cpu or gpus, but it's folding... Gonna be better prepared for the next competition.


OC your 2600K to around 4.4-4.5GHz won't take much time








Do it now, It will give you less TPF.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


OC your 2600K to around 4.4-4.5GHz won't take much time








Do it now, It will give you less TPF.


I have a 2600k question, as I have never OC'd an Intel chip before - I upped the multiplier on mine from x34 to x40, but when I check under "About" in Fedora 14, it still says 3.4GHz. Did I suffer an epic fail?


----------



## nickjans3

Folding on a Phenom II X4 3.2GHz, AMD 6970, 2.0GHz Core 2 Duo laptop and a POS Pentium M 1.86 GHz laptop.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickjans3*


Folding on a Phenom II X4 3.2GHz, AMD 6970, 2.0GHz Core 2 Duo laptop and a POS Pentium M 1.86 GHz laptop.


Woohoo! Welcome.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

my 2500k is crunchin away at around 18k ppd but my 570 won't start its new WU? just sits there and never goes... any ideas?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickjans3*


Folding on a Phenom II X4 3.2GHz, AMD 6970, 2.0GHz Core 2 Duo laptop and a POS Pentium M 1.86 GHz laptop.


Welcome to mult iplatform Folding.









My Netbook is just about finished with its only project. Unless of course it gets a shorter project to Fold. 5 days is just a bit much.









~Ceadder


----------



## godofdeath

wow getting slaughtereeddddddd


----------



## Ketleer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I have a 2600k question, as I have never OC'd an Intel chip before - I upped the multiplier on mine from x34 to x40, but when I check under "About" in Fedora 14, it still says 3.4GHz. Did I suffer an epic fail?


I can't speak for linux, but Windows 7 does the same for me. I have CPU-Z and RealTemp both showing 4Ghz, but Windows shows 3.40Ghz. Chould be cause I haven't updated the "Windows Experience Index" but I don't really care. Hopefully there is something like CPU-Z that you can use to check. (If there isn't in fact a linux version already.)


----------



## rocklobsta1109

wheeww got gtx570 kicking now, ~31k ppd


----------



## mike597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


OC your 2600K to around 4.4-4.5GHz won't take much time








Do it now, It will give you less TPF.


Just flipped back to that machine and started to play with overclocking it, have it at 4.38 and so far so good. Cooler is a Noctua (the model with 2-140mm fans), so I should be all set for temps. I might stop it for a bit to try and get a little higher after this WU finishes, then I can go for -bigadv.

on a side note, if nothing less this has pointed out the glaring need for a good kvm switch to flip back and forth with...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ketleer*


I can't speak for linux, but Windows 7 does the same for me. I have CPU-Z and RealTemp both showing 4Ghz, but Windows shows 3.40Ghz. Chould be cause I haven't updated the "Windows Experience Index" but I don't really care. Hopefully there is something like CPU-Z that you can use to check. (If there isn't in fact a linux version already.)


There is nothing even close to CPU-Z for Linux.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike597*


Just flipped back to that machine and started to play with overclocking it, have it at 4.38 and so far so good. Cooler is a Noctua (the model with 2-140mm fans), so I should be all set for temps. I might stop it for a bit to try and get a little higher after this WU finishes, then I can go for -bigadv.

on a side note, if nothing less this has pointed out the glaring need for a good kvm switch to flip back and forth with...










You can do 4.5GHz w/ 1.3xx vcore easily


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I have a 2600k question, as I have never OC'd an Intel chip before - I upped the multiplier on mine from x34 to x40, but when I check under "About" in Fedora 14, it still says 3.4GHz. Did I suffer an epic fail?


That depends. If the CPU multi is set to 40 then you are probably still at 34. I haven't seen a p67 yet that supports a multi over the stock. You have to OC by the turbo ratio.


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I have a 2600k question, as I have never OC'd an Intel chip before - I upped the multiplier on mine from x34 to x40, but when I check under "About" in Fedora 14, it still says 3.4GHz. Did I suffer an epic fail?


Not necessarily, try this in a terminal:

sudo /usr/sbin/dmidecode | grep "Current Speed" | head -n 1

It works for me, if you're not on the sudoers list, just switch to root first (su root)


----------



## mike597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


You can do 4.5GHz w/ 1.3xx vcore easily










Yeah, I've been reading so many posts about easily passing 4.5GHz it's amazing. I plan to really push it once everything is on water, just gonna let it go for now with minor tweaks till the CC is over.

With both 580s in that machine and my sig rig running, I'm squeezing around 140K ppd. I think I gave my work laptop a Hernia but he's still chugging at 3100 ppd.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike597*


Yeah, I've been reading so many posts about easily passing 4.5GHz it's amazing. I plan to really push it once everything is on water, just gonna let it go for now with minor tweaks till the CC is over.

With both 580s in that machine and my sig rig running, I'm squeezing around 140K ppd. I think I gave my work laptop a Hernia but he's still chugging at 3100 ppd.


My chip took 1.36v. I was hoping to do it on 1.35, but she just wasn't quite there.


----------



## Ceadderman

~22 minutes on the Netbook. Little fella deserves a pat on the monitor shell for a job well done. He's in the process of another unit but I'm pretty sure he's done after this.









~Ceadder


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


~22 minutes on the Netbook. Little fella deserves a pat on the monitor shell for a job well done. He's in the process of another unit but I'm pretty sure he's done after this.









~Ceadder










Only reason I use my net book now is because there isn't steam on the iPad.


----------



## The Sandman

Just like the USPS, not rain, wind, thunder or lightning which we're getting hammered with again tonight can slow down The Sandman. Still pumping out 18.5 - 19K every 4 1/2 to 5 hours 24/7.

While I really would like to see OCN higher in the rankings, you won't here any crying about all the drama that so many feel they must do from me! Lets try to remember the REAL reason we do this. The only reason I started this Sunday as a noob to the CC was because it is for a very good cause and it sounded like fun. I've been risking my setup through some very violent thunder storms with a butt load of lightning (good thing for surge protectors) and when I read all this negative BS from so many, it really does take the fun out of it.

Forget about the politics, and lets just fold for the cause! It's so easy to complain, anyone can do that. Like my mom always said, "if you don't have anything good to say, than you're better off not saying anything". Why not put that energy to a better use and just fold on? I am.


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the sandman*


while i really would like to see ocn higher in the rankings, you won't here any crying about all the drama that so many feel they must do from me! Lets try to remember the real reason we do this. The only reason i started this sunday as a noob to the cc was because it is for a very good cause and it sounded like fun. I've been risking my setup through some very violent thunder storms with a butt load of lightning (good thing for surge protectors) and when i read all this negative bs from so many, it really does take the fun out of it.

Forget about the politics, and lets just fold for the cause! It's so easy to complain, anyone can do that. Like my mom always said, "if you don't have anything good to say, than you're better off not saying anything". Why not put that energy to a better use and just fold on? I am.


+1


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry guys, I'm hyper competitive. It's a competition and regardless of the reason we do this I'ma be pissed off for a few days once it's over if we don't take first.









~Ceadder


----------



## alchemik

Wow... 12points now. But we still have three days, lets just make sure chimppowerup doesn't steal second from us

also kinda sucks that we have x3 times the points of beavers but whatever


----------



## drnilly007

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

it looks like a lot of our guys gave up


----------



## esocid

I finally convinced my friend to switch a few of his i7 boxes over for us. So they'll be folding SMPs and whatever ATi cards are in them. Won't be on until tomorrow though, so bigadv units are out of the question.


----------



## reflex99

if TPU passes us, that would be sad guys....

dont let it happen


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'm still kickin' with the GTX460 and GTS250. 
Let's go OCN!! Heat up everything you got.








There's still time!

EDIT: I've been having trouble keeping my 460 heavily overclocked so I'm only running 1600MHz shaders but at least its still about 11k ppd, and I'm thinking the 250 is pushing 4.5-5k ppd. Sounds kinda weak LOL


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

OMG.
My card was folding in 2D mode...I was wondering why I was getting have the PPD.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pyro.Tek.Neks*


OMG.
My card was folding in 2D mode...I was wondering why I was getting have the PPD.


how do i make sure mine isnt?


----------



## Ceadderman

I really hope that most of the losses here are weather related. But I cannot help but feel ticked off that people have been deserting the ranks. It's too bad that we cannot track this because we're all folding under a singular entity. I really would like to know which Losers bailed on us.

If you didn't bail don't get pissy with my stance. It's not you I'm mad at. I've taken over a machine that isn't mine for this event. I think that I've a right to feel some discontent as well as the rest of you should.

There is ZERO presence of OCN on the HWC page. Makes me feel like our guys just have no pride.

I also want to know how the hell BGB is in the lead. Both us and EVGA are setting HUGE numbers and they're just plodding along without a care in the world. This points system is just as bush league as people not sticking to the plan imho.


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

it looks like a lot of our guys gave up


You can't read too much into the updates, there's a high noise floor as you'll get peaks and troughs from a lot of the bigadv users being somewhat synced.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I really hope that most of the losses here are weather related. But I cannot help but feel ticked off that people have been deserting the ranks. It's too bad that we cannot track this because we're all folding under a singular entity. I really would like to know which Losers bailed on us.

If you didn't bail don't get pissy with my stance. It's not you I'm mad at. I've taken over a machine that isn't mine for this event. I think that I've a right to feel some discontent as well as the rest of you should.

There is ZERO presence of OCN on the HWC page. Makes me feel like our guys just have no pride.

I also want to know how the hell BGB is in the lead. Both us and EVGA are setting HUGE numbers and they're just plodding along without a care in the world. This points system is just as bush league as people not sticking to the plan imho.


Most of the time the chat thing on the stats page is nothing but OCN. So I wouldn't say OCN doesn't have pride, but I do have so say. People really shouldn't bail when they start something like this.

I have also taken over machines that aren't mine, well it is mine, but my GFs family is currently using it.


----------



## anthony92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I really hope that most of the losses here are weather related. But I cannot help but feel ticked off that people have been deserting the ranks. It's too bad that we cannot track this because we're all folding under a singular entity. I really would like to know which Losers bailed on us.

If you didn't bail don't get pissy with my stance. It's not you I'm mad at. I've taken over a machine that isn't mine for this event. I think that I've a right to feel some discontent as well as the rest of you should.

There is ZERO presence of OCN on the HWC page. Makes me feel like our guys just have no pride.

I also want to know how the hell BGB is in the lead. Both us and EVGA are setting HUGE numbers and they're just plodding along without a care in the world. This points system is just as bush league as people not sticking to the plan imho.


Well firstly, because OCN and evga are huge, for us to get a greater point gain we have to be able to recruit a lot more people to get the same point gain as a smaller group with less folders.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


There is ZERO presence of OCN on the HWC page. Makes me feel like our guys just have no pride.


Are you talking about the chat or something else? If it's the chat, everytime I look there are plenty of [OCN] on it.


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I really hope that most of the losses here are weather related. But I cannot help but feel ticked off that people have been deserting the ranks. It's too bad that we cannot track this because we're all folding under a singular entity. I really would like to know which Losers bailed on us.

If you didn't bail don't get pissy with my stance. It's not you I'm mad at. I've taken over a machine that isn't mine for this event. I think that I've a right to feel some discontent as well as the rest of you should.

There is ZERO presence of OCN on the HWC page. Makes me feel like our guys just have no pride.

I also want to know how the hell BGB is in the lead. Both us and EVGA are setting HUGE numbers and they're just plodding along without a care in the world. This points system is just as bush league as people not sticking to the plan imho.


I'm not getting pissy. The points system was supposed to encourage all teams to boost production by evening out the playing field. Otherwise evga would have most likely won without really having to try, and other teams who had no hope would not have bothered. Yes we have to motivate 4+ times as many people as some of the other teams, but we also presumeably have 4 times as many people to spread the word. I think this system is fairer than an overal points system. It clearly isn't perfect and yes there was some fishy stuff with teams joining and blahblahblah, but I think overall this probably will have more of a positive long term effect than previous challenges because it will start more people folding and keep people folding on hardware that they may otherwise have not used. Hopefully next year it can be even more competitive, this matters more to me than whether it is necessarily fair.

We should take pride in what we have acheived which is a significant bump in productivity, the mere fact that we're close to evga in total points is huge! Also that for such a large community to push as hard as we did is great. However that doesn't mean we should slack off now, let's keep pushing hard to the end regardless of the outcome.


----------



## wumpus

I might have folded for the CC if folding actually did anything


----------



## XPD541

^This.

And Comon OCN!!! Are we REALLY going to let those HWC Beaver lovers have this?!?

Fold ON!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


I might have folded for the CC if folding actually did anything


Sure you're not in the wrong thread, chief? Or were you looking for someone to explain things to you maybe? It may be over your head, medical terminology and all, but *HERE* are the _results_ of folding. Read up before you post up.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


I might have folded for the CC if folding actually did anything


[email protected] did MANY things.









http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers


----------



## MediaRocker

SMP -bigadv or should I fold my GPU or both?


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


SMP -bigadv or should I fold my GPU or both?


Both


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


[email protected] did MANY things.









http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers


where is the cure for cancer?









ppl been donating forever on that cause....

not saying its not charitable to care about donating for a cause, but I mean really, we haven't seen anything out of it that we can use as a world thus far...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


My bigadv dropped a couple hours ago, good for 70K!


I've stopped folding 'cuz this didn't get any love. ( jk )









Working on another bigadv now, not sure if it will finish in time.


----------



## gboeds




----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


where is the cure for cancer?









ppl been donating forever on that cause....

not saying its not charitable to care about donating for a cause, but I mean really, we haven't seen anything out of it that we can use as a world thus far...


Did you not take the time to read through the [email protected] papers?? That's valuable research that they can use to treat or prevent diseases among other useful scientific purposes.

Cancer is a tough cookie to crack. So is Alzheimers. It's not going to be done in a day or a week. It's going to take years. And the CC brings us closer, faster.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I've stopped folding 'cuz this didn't get any love. ( jk )









Working on another bigadv now, not sure if it will finish in time.



<3


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Did you not take the time to read through the [email protected] papers?? That's valuable research that they can use to treat or prevent diseases among other useful scientific purposes.

Cancer is a tough cookie to crack. So is Alzheimers. It's not going to be done in a day or a week. It's going to take years. And the CC brings us closer, faster.


This!


----------



## eskamobob1

how do i make sure my GPUs arent in 2D mode?


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


how do i make sure my GPUs arent in 2D mode?


Check the core clock.









If it's around 300-400MHz it is in 2D mode.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Did you not take the time to read through the [email protected] papers?? That's valuable research that they can use to treat or prevent diseases among other useful scientific purposes.

Cancer is a tough cookie to crack. So is Alzheimers. It's not going to be done in a day or a week. It's going to take years. And the CC brings us closer, faster.


I agree that cancer research is a great cause but really, to anyone who utilizes the [email protected] power for their research the people behind it are irrelevant. YOU spend YOUR money so that OTHER PEOPLE can do research with YOUR calculated work and then have THEM get the credit....and cancer still isn't cured.

dont even get me started on the environmental aspect of it either...

I will post no furth cause im diggin a deep hole with the magic of opinions.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


I might have folded for the CC if folding actually did anything


Ummm gonna hate doing this but I have this affinity to feed Trolls that cannot be denied.









If Folding did anything? You do know that Stanford is probably the leading research center in the nation? If Folding didn't do anything I'm relatively certain Stanford would have dumped it a LONG time ago.

They redundantly check their calculations using millions of systems around the world.

So one thing they did accomplish and it's lost on you is they've got people from different backgrounds coming together for a common goal. People that would rather kill each other if they weren't united in this goal. How's that for an accomplishment? If World Peace isn't an accomplishment that you agree with then there's probably no hope for mankind.

Might as well push the button and end the world while there is still time.


















~Ceadder


----------



## KOBALT

aaaand go!


----------



## KOBALT

Cancer was created by Nvidia to boost video card sales


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


Check the core clock.









If it's around 300-400MHz it is in 2D mode.


kk... ty


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


I agree that cancer research is a great cause but really, to anyone who utilizes the [email protected] power for their research the people behind it are irrelevant. YOU spend YOUR money so that OTHER PEOPLE can do research with YOUR calculated work and then have THEM get the credit....and cancer still isn't cured.

dont even get me started on the environmental aspect of it either...

I will post no furth cause im diggin a deep hole with the magic of opinions.










It's your opinion. I respect it.

I'm donating my time, and money to the cause. Why? It makes me feel good. Otherwise I'd have spent my time playing or buying a violent video game.

The researchers alone won't get the credit. Those involved in [email protected], (they have a stats system) all get credit.

Environmental impact, well my computer would have been on anyway...







at least it's doing something useful.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*












looks like Z to me









come on ppl, we are losing ground over here, 13 points already!


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So one thing they did accomplish and it's lost on you is they've got people from different backgrounds coming together for a common goal. People that would rather kill each other if they weren't united in this goal. How's that for an accomplishment? If World Peace isn't an accomplishment that you agree with then there's probably no hope for mankind.

Might as well push the button and end the world while there is still time.


















~Ceadder










World peace from folding


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


I agree that cancer research is a great cause but really, to anyone who utilizes the [email protected] power for their research the people behind it are irrelevant. YOU spend YOUR money so that OTHER PEOPLE can do research with YOUR calculated work and then have THEM get the credit....and cancer still isn't cured.

dont even get me started on the environmental aspect of it either...

I will post no furth cause im diggin a deep hole with the magic of opinions.










Let's fix that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


YOU *donate* YOUR money so that *REPUTABLE SCIENTIFIC BODIES* can do *THEIR* research though YOUR *calculated work* and then have THEM get the credit....and cancer still isn't *yet* cured.


If you don't want to fold - don't. Many believe that this is a very worthwhile cause. Many research papers have been published that would have been impossible to do without [email protected]


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*


looks like Z to me







!












I don't know if Z will kill ya.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


<3










ha ha - thanks.

Looks like my next bigadv will finish on the 14th for another 70K.

My GPU is still chugging along at 15700 PPD as well.

It's my 1st time folding, so I'm gonna stick it out to the end.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Z is still sleeping in "it's" cave









i'm still alive though


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Did you not take the time to read through the [email protected] papers?? That's valuable research that they can use to treat or prevent diseases among other useful scientific purposes.

Cancer is a tough cookie to crack. So is Alzheimers. It's not going to be done in a day or a week. It's going to take years. And the CC brings us closer, faster.


Nope - things are only worth doing if they can be completed in 20 minutes or less. If anything is too complex to be completed in 20 minutes then it is obviously too hard to do, and is therefore not worth the effort. Since I wouldn't be able to knock out a cure for cancer during my morning coffee break, it just isn't worth any of humankind to put any kind of effort into it whatsoever.

Frankly we should all still be living in caves. All of this progress rubbish is pathetic - you would think people would realise that working towards a distant goal is a complete waste of time, and that nothing ever came from prolonged hard work of large groups of people. I mean what use have any of the medical advancements of the last 100 years been? People still die of stuff, so its all obviously been a waste of time. And we don't all have flying cars that do 1000mpg, or 500 storey buildings, or trouble-free clean power generation. So pretty much anything we have ever achieved in the science and engineering worlds has just been worthless.

I urge everyone to just sit down and wait for someone to magically know how to cure Alzheimer's or cancer - it's the only sensible thing to do, since obviously all this hard work and research is a waste of mine and everyone else's time.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Frankly we should all still be living in caves.


hmmmmmm







ur saying Z is living in a cave?


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Nope - things are only worth doing if they can be completed in 20 minutes or less. If anything is too complex to be completed in 20 minutes then it is obviously too hard to do, and is therefore not worth the effort. Since I wouldn't be able to knock out a cure for cancer during my morning coffee break, it just isn't worth any of humankind to put any kind of effort into it whatsoever.

Frankly we should all still be living in caves. All of this progress rubbish is pathetic - you would think people would realise that working towards a distant goal is a complete waste of time, and that nothing ever came from prolonged hard work of large groups of people. I mean what use have any of the medical advancements of the last 100 years been? People still die of stuff, so its all obviously been a waste of time. And we don't all have flying cars that do 1000mpg, or 500 storey buildings, or trouble-free clean power generation. So pretty much anything we have ever achieved in the science and engineering worlds has just been worthless.

I urge everyone to just sit down and wait for someone to magically know how to cure Alzheimer's or cancer - it's the only sensible thing to do, since obviously all this hard work and research is a waste of mine and everyone else's time.


I love it. Smart person you are.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*


hmmmmmm







ur saying Z is living in a cave?










I think the real question is...is there proof he doesn't?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*


Z is still sleeping in "it's" cave









i'm still alive though










Careful! The only things that will wake the creature from it's slumberre:

1. Chocolate of any sort.
2. An opportunity to kick me from the Steam chat.
_*3. When it hears someone speak it's name!!!*_


----------



## [March]

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*   Z is still sleeping in "it's" cave









i'm still alive though







  
Still Alive ?

  
 You Tube


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


Still Alive ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI


Dude, the end credits for Portal is creepily awesome.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Cancer was created by Nvidia to boost video card sales


 Could'nt agree moar...







WTH?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*


looks like Z to me










Definitely!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*











I don't know if Z will kill ya.










"IT" will.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


ha ha - thanks.

Looks like my next bigadv will finish on the 14th for another 70K.

My GPU is still chugging along at 15700 PPD as well.

It's my 1st time folding, so I'm gonna stick it out to the end.


Welcome. I have given some thought to building just a dedicated bigadv rig just with an OC'd 2600k, Ubuntu running from a USB3 flash and an H70 w/133 CFM fans..... Would suck about 230 watts and cost $700 caseless.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[March]*


Still Alive ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI


i prefer the techno remix of that song


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Sory guys but Im dropping out. I am headed out on vacation and am to paranoid to leave my computer on folding while im gone. So I will be shutting it down. Sorry guys I folded straight 24/7 since the CC started but gotta dip out for now. I will still check in but not be folding.

On a side note, Im going to Seattle Washington does anybody know if VALVe does tours? They are only like 30min away. Maybe I can talk Newell into folding for us.










I live in Bremerton, WA which is just across the Peugeot sound from Seattle. I can look into the whole tour thing for you. When will you be here? PM me the details.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Cyclonicks

So, trying to contribute here, late to the party a bit..

started folding on both of my gtx580, my 980x and my ps3 lol ...

it's getting hot in the living room hahaha


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


So, trying to contribute here, late to the party a bit..

started folding on both of my gtx580, my 980x and my ps3 lol ...

it's getting hot in the living room hahaha


woot! are you doing bigadv on the 980x?


----------



## Cyclonicks

dunno? should I?

I've been folding in the past.. but kinda new to all the technical stuff :\\

I'm running the FAH gpu tracker v2 and for the cpu it went back to 0% two or three times now.. not quite sure why..

both gpus are almost at 50% so I'll be able to snap a picture soon


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


dunno? should I?

I've been folding in the past.. but kinda new to all the technical stuff :\\

I'm running the FAH gpu tracker v2 and for the cpu it went back to 0% two or three times now.. not quite sure why..

both gpus are almost at 50% so I'll be able to snap a picture soon










Should you fold? That's your decision. We have guides that explain what it is, how the data is used and have incentives to keep you folding for 37726. I suggest you read up and decide yourself. It's your hardware, after all.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Should you fold? That's your decision. We have guides that explain what it is, how the data is used and have incentives to keep you folding for 37726. I suggest you read up and decide yourself. It's your hardware, after all.


the ''should I?'' was about the bigadv thingie stren mentionned..

I'm already folding..


----------



## pvp309rcp

Alright I'm trying to figure out a problem...you guys want a shot at it. So far its happened twice when I came back from work while folding my i7 920 and both GTX 275 video cards. The culprit so far I think might be either the video card(s) or power supply. Not sure if it's the RAM...but I did up the voltage from 1.65 to 1.70 but still ended up with the same problem.

BSOD...

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

0x00000050



I've been running just my i7 920 SMP folding so far for 5 hours no problem and still going.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x


I was battling bsod in the last few days as well after switching and upping oc.

*
Keep folding people. Still many days left.*


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


the ''should I?'' was about the bigadv thingie stren mentionned..

I'm already folding..


Yes you should, it gives massively more points. How fast is your overclock?

I'm not sure how to configure v7 for it, because I run the console version on linux, hopefully someone else can help you out


----------



## TheBlademaster01

People, we're loosing 2nd spot. Only 0.57 difference now....


----------



## pvp309rcp

Well...the GPUs aren't overclocked. Any other possibilities might be a pain to test out







.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stren*


Yes you should, it gives massively more points. How fast is your overclock?

I'm not sure how to configure v7 for it, because I run the console version on linux, hopefully someone else can help you out


4.41 ghz


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


4.41 ghz


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


4.41 ghz










Cool, someone please help Cycloniks get bigadv set up, that's a good extra 70k+ ppd right there

In the console version you would just go to a command prompt, navigate to your folding dir and type something like fah.exe -smp -bigadv, except fah.exe might be called something else


----------



## Cyclonicks

yeah well.. as I mentionned.. I get this error on my cpu..

[06:41:04] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005

So my cpu is not pretty useful right now

I've enabled -bigadv in the client settings tab.. anything else to do ?


----------



## stren

I think this might be the post you need:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post12912536


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


yeah well.. as I mentionned.. I get this error on my cpu..

[06:41:04] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005

So my cpu is not pretty useful right now

I've enabled -bigadv in the client settings tab.. anything else to do ?


From: http://fahwiki.net/index.php/CoreStatus_codes

Quote:



C0000005

Windows and [email protected] GUI Specific

CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005
Deleting current work unit & continuing...

This is a known Windows memory error, while running the v5.x GUI client with the GUI open while finishing and uploading a work unit. Workarounds include updating the video driver (doesn't always help), keeping the GUI closed near the end of a work unit, or switching to the console client and using a 3rd party utility to see the pretty pictures and monitor the client's progress.

It can also be caused by faulty memory or a bad memory controller, so you should consider both possibilities.


Maybe try bumping VQPI or reducing memory speed/rimings - looking at your validation it seems you have 6 2gb sticks running at 2000-9-9-9-27, this is fairly hard on the IMC so it wouldn't surprise me if bumping VQPI would help.

folding is very intensive, and even though you thought you were stable, you may not be stable for folding


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stren*


From: http://fahwiki.net/index.php/CoreStatus_codes

Maybe try bumping VQPI or reducing memory speed/rimings

>> edit this is for version 5 not 7, maybe it still applies though?

folding is very intensive, and even though you thought you were stable, you may not stable for folding


lol I noticed its intensiveness haha room temp @ 28 celsius with my pc and ps3 running lol

at least my wc loop runs well... gpus topping at 49 celsius and cpu at 58









bumped the VQPI a bit.. so far even though it hasn't been very long, the cpu's still working.. normally it would drop @ 3%

I'm running FAH gpu tracker v2 and in the client setup tab, I have an option in the smp settings box.. ''enable -bigadv'' I checked that, I suppose when the current WU finishes it'll go to a bigadv WU?

edit : I think so far you've corrected my problem! 5% completion is the highest I've seen so far for my cpu


----------



## audioxbliss

With a 0xc0000005 error, the easiest solution I've found is bumping up CPU/NB voltage. More towards NB.


----------



## zodac

_*yawn*_

That was an awful night's sleep. Then I woke up to the scores.


----------



## XPD541

_I wonder what my CPU PPD will be NOW.... VALID_


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*yawn*_

That was an awful night's sleep. Then I woke up to the scores.










Yeah, I didn't sleep well at all either. I have to go to college too later


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*yawn*_

That was an awful night's sleep. Then I woke up to the scores.










Wait...you slept?

No wonder we are in the condition we are in.


----------



## [March]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*yawn*_

That was an awful night's sleep. Then I woke up to the scores.










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post13473721


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*


Wait...you slept?

No wonder we are in the condition we are in.










I have another exam I don't like tomorrow! If I don't sleep I'll just spiral into depression!

Is that what you want?


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have another exam I don't like tomorrow! If I don't sleep I'll just spiral into depression!

Is that what you want?


Maybe...


----------



## zodac




----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Looks like we're falling behind by a lot now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


Looks like we're falling behind by a lot now.


That's because our updates are super ultra low.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have another exam I don't like tomorrow! If I don't sleep I'll just spiral into depression!

Is that what you want?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












No we don't want that.


----------



## onoz

Are we EVER going to catch up?


----------



## Dissentience

Back off, TPU


----------



## Clox

Hey all, just jumped on board here finally. (Better late than never)
Here's to hoping my 30-34,000 PPD will help out!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Hey all, just jumped on board here finally. (Better late than never)
Here's to hoping my 30-34,000 PPD will help out!










Welcome aboard!

...And thanks for the fans!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

all small amounts will help!!! hopefully that 30-34k ppd keeps us kinda even now


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Welcome aboard! 
...And thanks for the fans!
























Thanks, you bet!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


all small amounts will help!!! hopefully that 30-34k ppd keeps us kinda even now










No doubt, wish I could have started sooner though!


----------



## ErdincIntel

62K bigadv unit on the way.

~1 hour 40 minutes to land









(It would be more points, if yesterday's blackout didn't happen







)


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

lol we are getting our a**es handed to us...imagine if they didnt change the handycap!







lol

keep folding team! its for THE CURE!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep it up guys.


----------



## Mr.Pie

keep those rigs running boys!
....if only I could setup bigadv....but I can't cause my parents switch off my rig every night


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


keep those rigs running boys!
....if only I could setup bigadv....but I can't cause my parents switch off my rig every night










lol if they switch off YOUR rig it isnt yours but infact your PARENTS. Keep the pimp hand strong! Use the force!!! jk jk


----------



## kcuestag

My dad wanted me to save some energy this month, specially this week, by turning off my rig at night.

My response was clear...


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


lol if they switch off YOUR rig it isnt yours but infact your PARENTS. Keep the pimp hand strong! Use the force!!! jk jk










read below

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


My dad wanted me to save some energy this month, specially this week, by turning off my rig at night.

My response was clear...










kinda same reason here
and then my parents spout on about some non-sense about computers blowing up if you keep them on 24/7....and i'm like what








seriously?









and they won't let me say another word....so forget it...I'll just let em switch it off at night....I still get a solid 16hours ~ of folding in though....


----------



## kcuestag

Well I just told my parents the purpose of Folding, and ended up convincing them to allow me have my PC 24/7 Folding, even offered my self to pay the extra electricity bills.


----------



## zodac

Just sorted another 100 emails; only a bit over 400 left to go, then sorting.









I'm gonna go eat some Frosties...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just sorted another 100 emails; only a bit over 400 left to go, then sorting.









I'm gonna go eat some Frosties...


Frosties will give you power !


----------



## alwang17

What the heck? I have 3 units that have failed to send over the last day. All from my GPU. strangely units completed by the cpu are sending fine.


----------



## hirolla888

We better not lose second place


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just sorted another 100 emails; only a bit over 400 left to go, then sorting.









I'm gonna go eat some Frosties...


Good! Get some Frosties, will give you enough power to reply to my email.


----------



## Wishmaker

Bad news. Lost both remote connections on my I7s. This can mean three things :

1. My house in on fire
2. They crashed badly
3. Windows update rebooted them.


----------



## anthony92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Bad news. Lost both remote connections on my I7s. This can mean three things :

1. My house in on fire
2. They crashed badly
3. Windows update rebooted them.


all three dude


----------



## IXcrispyXI

if we lose second its cause ppl aint folding our average has dropped lately


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Bad news. Lost both remote connections on my I7s. This can mean three things :

1. My house in on fire
2. They crashed badly
3. Windows update rebooted them.


Windows Update let the computer crash and overheated the CPU, fans stop turning because the computer supposedly shut down. The thing blew up and set you're house on fire. Glad these things can not happen









Still, if Update would have rebooted the pc, remote connection should work after that right?


----------



## Tom1121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just sorted another 100 emails; only a bit over 400 left to go, then sorting.









I'm gonna go eat some Frosties...


Got my email! Thanks zodac!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Windows Update let the computer crash and overheated the CPU, fans stop turning because the computer supposedly shut down. The thing blew up and set you're house on fire. Glad these things can not happen









Still, if Update would have rebooted the pc, remote connection should work after that right?



They are password protected. So, if they are rebooted and not logged in, they are not connected to the internet.


----------



## hirolla888

Aaaaannnnddddd now we'r 3rd


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


They are password protected. So, if they are rebooted and not logged in, they are not connected to the internet.


I use Teamviewer which starts with Windows. If I just press the power button I can login to Windows via Teamviewer. It gets the nice login screen on a different computer at which I type the password and login. 
Internet should already work at the login-screen


----------



## Red Rabbit

Oh noes, we're falling behind.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hirolla888*


Aaaaannnnddddd now we'r 3rd










I know. I just checked it before posting here.








Can't believe CPU is beating us...


----------



## ErdincIntel

No surrender, I will fold till last second!!!


----------



## $ilent

14 pts behind...we got this in the bag


----------



## ErdincIntel

My last bigadv unit landed, I guess it will be counted on next update (0.06 chimp point)









Edit:
51k PPD and going on!!!

*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## Bobicon

We were suppose to get a e-mail back after we sent the screen shots in?

funny I sent mine on day 2-3 and haven't gotten mine back yet.

EDIT: I was on the spreadsheet after I signed up and double checked and I am no longer on the spreadsheet.

Guess I'll PM Zodac.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


I use Teamviewer which starts with Windows. If I just press the power button I can login to Windows via Teamviewer. It gets the nice login screen on a different computer at which I type the password and login. 
Internet should already work at the login-screen











One machine was working on Teamviewer. The person who installed TeamViewer installed it as a normal client and not as a server. Also, my machines are connected via wifi, so until they boot up, they do not have internet. I am using some crap netgear usb n adapters which were the worst investment I have ever mad. LAN wise, totally different. In order to hook up to LAN one machine needs a 15 m cable that is why I chose wifi for internet.

Hope nothing major happened to them because I don't need this now. In 5 hours I find out when my father returns from his business trip. My guess is that it must have crashed because it was full load for a week non stop ... if it didn't crash and windows rebooted it, then there is no damage, if there was a BSOD reboot, there is an issue with both







.


----------



## Kahbrohn

BACK!!!!

Had some issues yesterday that I finally corrected.

1) Leaky home-made (it was an emergency) reservoir was replaced with new XSPC D5 reservoir. I still did a day and a half folding anyways...

2) I was getting this "serious error and core is shutting down" message. I hate to say this, but I found my answer in correcting this on HWC's forum (I Googled and they came up - I DO NOT frequent their site!!!).

This all being said, my 27.3K PPD belongs to OCN once again.


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


We were suppose to get a e-mail back after we sent the screen shots in?

funny I sent mine on day 2-3 and haven't gotten mine back yet.

EDIT: I was on the spreadsheet after I signed up and double checked and I am no longer on the spreadsheet.

Guess I'll PM Zodac.


I didn't get an E-Mail back either, I just assumed we weren't supposed to.


----------



## Bobicon

People are saying they are receiving confirmation e-mails so I just sent him a PM just in case.

Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


People are saying they are receiving confirmation e-mails so I just sent him a PM just in case.

Can anyone confirm or deny this?


He has hundreds of emails to go through. Everyone will get a reply eventually.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


He has hundreds of emails to go through. Everyone will get a reply eventually.


The thing that makes me wonder though is that I am no longer on the Google spread sheet, when I was there about 4 days ago last I checked.


----------



## 161029

Did half of our folders just stop? OMG no. Leave ur computerz on!!!!!


----------



## Sircles

** she has lots of emails


----------



## 10acjed

I just got my confirmation last night..

Be patient, it will come in time.. Hundreds of emails an screenshots to go through will take a little time...

Damn power went out on me yesterday, lost a few hours of precious time.. Dropped a 70k WU last night, fired up the 470 for the final push..... 
Pumping out 42k PPD now, so long as the power stays on I should drop another 70k bigadv at the end of the comp...


----------



## Hy3RiD

I forgot to put my OCN user name in my email. FFS.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Looks like we're definitely gonna lose this one.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


BACK!!!!

Had some issues yesterday that I finally corrected.

1) Leaky home-made (it was an emergency) reservoir was replaced with new XSPC D5 reservoir. I still did a day and a half folding anyways...

2) I was getting this "serious error and core is shutting down" message. I hate to say this, but I found my answer in correcting this on HWC's forum (I Googled and they came up - I DO NOT frequent their site!!!).

This all being said, my 27.3K PPD belongs to OCN once again.


Sorry guys... no sooner I write that I am back I get the same damn error message. Folding and my rig do not seem to get along.


----------



## Gothiq

Guys i will give you a good idea. Stop folding now and wasting energy. Or stop folding for 24/7 because we defo will not win. Man i am stunned to see that we are now third. Thats pain for you guys RIGHT THERE!


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


Looks like we're definitely gonna lose this one.










We are NOT gonna lose until it is over. Keep doing what you are doing (or ever harder) then you'll see ...


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Guys i will give you a good idea. Stop folding now and *wasting energy*. Or stop folding for 24/7 because we defo will not win. Man i am stunned to see that we are now third. Thats pain for you guys RIGHT THERE!


You know what folding is?









EDIT: There are 3 more days to finish!

*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## BlueLights

Quote:



Guys i will give you a good idea. Stop folding now and wasting energy. Or stop folding for 24/7 because we defo will not win. Man i am stunned to see that we are now third. Thats pain for you guys RIGHT THERE!



It's for a good cause regardless if we win the CC or not! =D


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Sorry guys... no sooner I write that I am back I get the same damn error message. Folding and my rig do not seem to get along.


Try to delete the work folder first. If it doesn't work, then lower cpu speed or losen RAM settings.


----------



## EpicPie

Why are we losing? -_____-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Did half of our folders just stop? OMG no.* Leave ur computerz on!!!!!*










This.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

3rd.. This is no good...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


3rd.. This is no good...


I know. -____-


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Why are we losing? -_____-


1- because some people are affraid of losing.
2- because some people have no faith in the team.
3- because some people love to yell at those who dropped out

** because MANY people dropped out during the competition -- relate to (1)


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel*


You know what folding is?









EDIT: There are 3 more days to finish!

*FOLD ON!!!*












*FOLD OFF!*


----------



## Sircles

i could make up this gap on my own tomorrow


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Guys i will give you a good idea. Stop folding now and wasting energy. Or stop folding for 24/7 because we defo will not win. Man i am stunned to see that we are now third. Thats pain for you guys RIGHT THERE!


i wouldnt expect this coming from someone who has a livestrong syrillian avatar. if anyone is still folding i would expect it to be you. this isnt just about competition. its about folding for a cure. *could have a long rant but isnt going to*


----------



## Bobicon

Fold faster!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Gothiq we always win in Folding we just have to fold. Dont let this competition thing get in your head.


----------



## Blitz6804

We used to be Gothiq, but then Hardware Canucks really opened the taps. My goal is to get more points (not chimp points, but actual points) than EVGA. That is a "win" in my book.

At the end of the challenge, I predict I will have contributed more than half of the points I have folded in my own name to this chimp challenge, totaling a 25% increase in my electric bill. Sure, I am doing 27k PPD per day (24k from desktop, 2k from laptop, 1k from PS3), but it is taking me 1300 W to do it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*











*FOLD OFF!*


You don't wanna Fold, that's your call. Don't tell people here to stop though. Just leave.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sircles*


i could make up this gap on my own tomorrow










Hurry up then.


----------



## hirolla888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Guys i will give you a good idea. Stop folding now and wasting energy. Or stop folding for 24/7 because we defo will not win. Man i am stunned to see that we are now third. Thats pain for you guys RIGHT THERE!


You serious? The way I see we've only just begun









I'm going to setup my cousin's pc in a while so he can fold for us on his 570 and 2500k!


----------



## loki_reborn

Been folding flat out since the start and I will be going till it ends!

Folding like a bawwwwws!


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


We used to be Gothiq, but then Hardware Canucks really opened the taps. My goal is to get more points (not chimp points, but actual points) than EVGA. That is a "win" in my book.

At the end of the challenge, I predict I will have contributed more than half of the points I have folded in my own name to this chimp challenge, totaling a 25% increase in my electric bill. Sure, I am doing 27k PPD per day (24k from desktop, 2k from laptop, 1k from PS3), but it is taking me 1300 W to do it.


Good. That's the spirit. Shame that this community is so big but still we fell behind.


----------



## junsunn

Let's keep going! Fold for what counts.


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hirolla888*


You serious? The way I see we've only just begun









I'm going to setup my cousin's pc in a while so he can fold for us on his 570 and 2500k!


Thats the problem. You just began.


----------



## adcantu

well I fold 24/7 anyway so I wont be stopped by a drop in ranking. Honestly is it that big of deal that we are in third? Last team in this competition is still a winner in my book.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Thats the problem. You just began.










oh bugger off. dont need you in here, you're not contributing other than being annoying.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Gothiq more then half of OCN is ATi and 90% of EVGA is Nvidia so that makes things clear, even so we are in 2nd that is a win in my book. 
Like Zodac said if you think is not worth it its your opinion dont need to share with others 10x the same subject


----------



## Omega329

Somehow my ppd just jumped to over 10k, and I am running a stock 2500k... I only wish my nvidia 210 could help out lol.

Also, I'd rather spend my energy bill for science than playing games.


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Gothiq more then half of OCN is ATi and 90% of EVGA is Nvidia so that makes things clear, even so we are in 2nd that is a win in my book. 
Like Zodac said if you think is not worth it its your opinion dont need to share with others 10x the same subject


I can give my opinion the same way you gave yours.

This thread is going the wrong way. Fold on.

Things to learn for next competition. BUY NVIDIA.


----------



## hirolla888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Thats the problem. You just began.










THE problem is quitting just because things aren't as easy as you thought they would be


----------



## IXcrispyXI

if we come 3rd or 2nd or last in the end we know we are folding for a great cause, i would rather my pc explode from folding then quiting!


----------



## sbinh

Only one team wins (overall) .. Team Stanford Univ. 
All others teams are loser .. and all folders (donors) are loser ...

Are you proud of yourself as being a loser? 
Yes,I am. I lose my time, my money but everything might end up with saving someone life. I am happy with it


----------



## Desert Rat

I blame zodac for folding on a Dell.....


----------



## Sircles

i smoke so much that i'm probs going to need this research someday


----------



## [CyGnus]

Gothiq true there is nothing wrong with that. Our idea here is to motivate members to fold for a cause not the other way around







Its understandable dont you agree?


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


if we come 3rd or 2nd or last in the end we know we are folding for a great cause, i would rather my pc explode from folding then quiting!


I tried to fold on my PC too, if anyone even cares. But its too damn slow







.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


I can give my opinion the same way you gave yours.


True... very true. But to give one's opinion is usually done with the intent of some sort of positive action or outcome. Everyone here is a "volunteer". That means that they are here because the want to be. Now, if you think your comments will do some sort of good, then by all means... comment away. No one is going to stop you in doing so BUT they will remember you for the negativism you are presently showing. I don't know about you, but I hate when people have a negative opinion about me so it's up to me to prevent people thinking in that manner about me. That is why I practice the old saying of "If you have nothing good to say, then don't say anything."

You may have the right to your opinion but you do not have the right to drag other down with you...

Have a great day!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


I blame zodac for folding on a Dell.....










I'm being blamed for this in the CC chat too.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


True... very true. But to give one's opinion is usually done with the intent of some sort of positive action or outcome. Everyone here is a "volunteer". That means that they are here because the want to be. Now, if you think your comments will do some sort of good, then by all means... comment away. No one is going to stop you in doing so BUT they will remember you for the negativism you are presently showing. I don't know about you, but I hate when people have a negative opinion about me so it's up to me to prevent people thinking in that manner about me. That is why I practice the old saying of "If you have nothing good to say, then don't say anything."

You may have the right to your opinion but you do not have the right to drag other down with you...

Have a great day!


*like*


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


I can give my opinion the same way you gave yours.

This thread is going the wrong way. Fold on.

Things to learn for next competition. BUY NVIDIA.



If the only reason you are folding is to win a competition/prizes. Then you should stop folding now and leave those that have a reason, be.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I just wish I could afford my 2600k upgrade now....

Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


I tried to fold on my PC too, if anyone even cares. But its too damn slow







.


actualy i care alot about folding its there to help produce cures just imagine an eleven yr old kid going to see his great grandmother in hospital and she couldn't even remember him. how would you feel? yes that happened to me she had alzheimer's and she died that night after my visit, thats 1 of the reasons why im folding so no other people have to go through that, to this very day i still miss her because, she was the only person their for me when i needed someone


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


I blame zodac for folding on a Dell.....










Well Z likes to be different, just dont pay attention to he/she/it and all is fine


----------



## zodac

It's kinda important to listen to me, actually.


----------



## Hy3RiD

What's with all the HWC is cheating talk?


----------



## adcantu

on a side note... my wife just told me we need to make sure we shut off the lights when we leave the house cause the past two months the electric bill has skyrocketed. I said, I always shut off the lights.

wife- "Well something is making the bill increase!"
me- "I have no idea what it could be!"


----------



## snoball

Wow, dropped to 3rd? My 570 is pluggin away on some WUs right now with 16k PPD. GTX 260 won't stay in 3d clocks so it can't fold. Probably have to stop soon though as bill will get too high from continuous folding.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


on a side note... my wife just told me we need to make sure we shut off the lights when we leave the house cause the past two months the electric bill has skyrocketed. I said, I always shut off the lights.

wife- "Well something is making the bill increase!"
me- "I have no idea what it could be!"


Haha


----------



## falconkaji

Third?! Aw man.

Foldy, foldy, foldy...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


on a side note... my wife just told me we need to make sure we shut off the lights when we leave the house cause the past two months the electric bill has skyrocketed. I said, I always shut off the lights.

wife- "Well something is making the bill increase!"
me- "I have no idea what it could be!"


Tell her it's the neighbours stealing your wifi that's causing the bill increase. And you're right on it to find out who's doing it.


----------



## Disturbed117

on my 20th wu


----------



## c0oKi3

touched by IXcrispyXI post. I may not be contributing much, but I'm folding again


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD;13476080*
> What's with all the HWC is cheating talk?


HWC read the rules, did the math, and figured out if a bunch of rigs from NCIX were moved over to HWC they could increase their folding points to a level where mathematically the big two could never catch up to their Chimp Points.

I don't really consider that cheating. I think a small folding team figured out a way to win a competition with two huge folding teams.

The beauty of what they did is it got a lot of machines folding in the competition that never would have been folding as OCN tried to catch up.


----------



## Cyclonicks

fun fact of the morning..
my girlfriend complained about the heat in the living room, and actually thought there was a heater (







) still on in the house haha

she doesn't know about le folding


----------



## ErdincIntel

Wohooo!!! We are 2nd again!









*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## allikat

We got second back!!!
Just... but we did!


----------



## Crabid

Nooooo, not third D:


----------



## jjsoviet

Barely. Fold more, people!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

this is my contribution this CC








compared to when i started foldin at the end of march
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552729


----------



## zodac

Back in second, but only by 0.17pts. We need to step it up some more.


----------



## amd-dude

Dang nabit...I'm gona pump up the volts and get a higher OC and later dig up my old sempron rig and get that sucker working as well. WE GOTTA GET 1ST


----------



## mach1

According to EOC, there still seems to be some decent producers folding under their own name... not to mention our member with 100mil+...


----------



## falconkaji

Well, my new i7 2600k is folding away 24/7 for us now. I feel like an idiot, but I can't seem to figure out the new ASUS BIOS that's supposed to be so easy. I bump the multiplier from x34 to x40, but nothing seems to happen.

Anyways, it still seems to be cranking out WUs at a good rate.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13476184*
> According to EOC, there still seems to be some decent producers folding under their own name... not to mention our member with 100mil+...


yea acouple of ppl been tryin to contact him and havnt been able to his contribution would of been great in this CC but he is still contributing to the cause which is a good thing imo


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Looks like we're trading blows. Let's just put our heads down and get the most points we can and look at the results afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;13476138*
> this is my contribution this CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to when i started foldin at the end of march
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552729


Man I need to get that folding status monitoring program. Very informative.
How come your smp ppd is so low?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13476214*
> Looks like we're trading blows. Let's just put our heads down and get the most points we can and look at the results afterwards.
> 
> Man I need to get that folding status monitoring program. Very informative.
> How come your smp ppd is so low?


cause its a dual core currently saving up for a new psu ram and a i7 875k for this rig then after that will be a i5 2500k


----------



## Velathawen

Wow, what the heck happened? I went to sleep last night and we were down 10.x, I come home today and we're down 14!?!?!?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen;13476261*
> Wow, what the heck happened? I went to sleep last night and we were down 10.x, I come home today and we're down 14!?!?!?


We folded too much before the contest started to get first.


----------



## [CyGnus]

We need a massive bigadv drop


----------



## 428cobra

is there window services in windows 7 that needs to be turned on or off i got some of stuff disabled just looking to see what i can do for more points


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;13476111*
> HWC read the rules, did the math, and figured out if a bunch of rigs from NCIX were moved over to HWC they could increase their folding points to a level where mathematically the big two could never catch up to their Chimp Points.
> 
> I don't really consider that cheating. I think a small folding team figured out a way to win a competition with two huge folding teams.
> 
> The beauty of what they did is it got a lot of machines folding in the competition that never would have been folding as OCN tried to catch up.


If that is what they did... it's called strategy and it worked for them. Plain and simple.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13476184*
> According to EOC, there still seems to be some decent producers folding under their own name... not to mention our member with 100mil+...


There are a few folders that rather move up in ranks than do the CC.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13476084*
> on a side note... my wife just told me we need to make sure we shut off the lights when we leave the house cause the past two months the electric bill has skyrocketed. I said, I always shut off the lights.
> 
> wife- "Well something is making the bill increase!"
> me- "I have no idea what it could be!"


Tell her it's her blow dryer. Those things crank up the power meter like you wouldn't believe!!! I actually showed Mrs. Kah and she now believe's me when I tell her it's not my computer... it's her damn blow dryer. Stops her bickering right in her tracks.


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13476084*
> on a side note... my wife just told me we need to make sure we shut off the lights when we leave the house cause the past two months the electric bill has skyrocketed. I said, I always shut off the lights.
> 
> wife- "Well something is making the bill increase!"
> me- "I have no idea what it could be!"


Nice one.









You know why we are losing. Its because of Syrillian. If his PC's were Folding we would be first







.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13476321*
> Tell her it's her blow dryer. Those things crank up the power meter like you wouldn't believe!!! I actually showed Mrs. Kah and she now believe's me when I tell her it's not my computer... it's her damn blow dryer. Stops her bickering right in her tracks.


It sucks that power is so expensive in PR. I pay in Phoenix half of what I use to pay back in the island.


----------



## black06g85

I can run for the day, not much, but I hope it helps got 2 gpu's running and the cpu..
couldn't get the gt280 running today though (would be third)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13476356*
> It sucks that power is so expensive in PR. I pay in Phoenix half of what I use to pay back in the island.


Any jobs and cheap homes in your area? I like Arizona to tell you the truth.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13476371*
> Any jobs and cheap homes in your area? I like Arizona to tell you the truth.


Homes are nice and cheap now. The job market is not too bad either. Im just glad I work for the goverment. By the way your name is misspelled, lol.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Am i included for this "winning" (my best Charlie Sheen voice)?
I can fold 3 PCS and 4 GPUs if needed.
Do i change my name to Overclock.net?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;13476402*
> Am i included for this "winning" (my best Charlie Sheen voice)?
> I can fold 3 PCS and 4 GPUs if needed.
> Do i change my name to Overclock.net?


name is OCNChimpin


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

also, this may be off topic but where can i view my completed GPU Wus?
I finished 2 already but they dont show up under my name yet.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

u using v7?


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13476295*
> We need a massive bigadv drop


dropping one around 630pm GMT about 100k


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13476295*
> We need a massive bigadv drop


Already did last night but not enough!


----------



## allikat

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! We're 3rd again!


----------



## justarealguy

Did people simply give up?


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13476302*
> If that is what they did... it's called strategy and it worked for them. Plain and simple.


What OCN should have done is had everybody fold for HWC over the last five months.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

we only managed 277k last hour what happened


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Bad news is we are 3rd again, good news is we are gaining on EVGA in the overall.


----------



## 5prout

We can do this!!! Lets take second back!!!


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;13476543*
> we only managed 277k last hour what happened


Not sure, my sig dropped 2 GPU and an SMP last hour, that's it for the next few...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

yea im not sure whats happening my smp has been stuck on 73% for ages now and idk how to drop a wu


----------



## Xyxox

My sig is dropping a GPU WU at the rate of about 1 per hour (although it's 2 WUs every other hour in reality). The CPU should drop a bigadv tomorrow morning. I might jump into the bios and increase the clock and vcore to try and pump it out faster as this will be the last bigadv I'll be able to drop in the competition.


----------



## lordikon

Yesterday I turned on another 20k PPD, every bit helps I guess.


----------



## Kahbrohn

That's it!

I'm calling CERN up and telling them to forget that big-bang-how-did-the-universe-begin crap project of theirs and to fold for us for a few days!!! We can BOINC for them afterwards!


----------



## Sleinous

nice work OCN


----------



## allikat

Hey EVGA-Sleinous, keep up the good work


----------



## Desert Rat

It could be alot worse guys. We could be EVGA. They got the most folding points and they are at 7th place and loosing ground, lol. That has to be frustrating.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I just added my PS3. Every bit helps.


----------



## hirolla888

Our points per day have really taken a hit, have that many people really given up?! Or is there some sort of server or client problem letting us down?


----------



## chriskaz

Looks to me like they got a massive boost in PPD. No worries, just keep folding.


----------



## Couch Potato

Yeah! It's all for the cause anyway.
But OUCH.


----------



## Thumper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13472397*
> There is nothing even close to CPU-Z for Linux.


I dunno, I found this.

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

Haven't tried it yet on my Ubuntu machine, but it looks promising.


----------



## King Nothing

Everybody keep it up. It's not over yet! I got 3 WU dropping with the next hour. I had to stop folding on my netbook I think it's about to die. Oh well its been through more than any PC should and still live. That leaves me folding on 2 machines.


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

wow, this is quite dissapointing. 3rd place? I geuss its time to start folding on the family q8300
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thumper;13477345*
> I dunno, I found this.
> 
> http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
> 
> Haven't tried it yet on my Ubuntu machine, but it looks promising.


looks like HWmonitor to me:headscrat


----------



## CanadianReaper7

I love the cause of all of this and have been folding on two machines... but the points calculation for this is bogus. The 1st place team probably recruited new folders and even after the "points adjustment" they are still getting too many chimp points per folding point.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13477439*
> Everybody keep it up. It's not over yet! I got 3 WU dropping with the next hour. I had to stop folding on my netbook I think it's about to die. Oh well its been through more than any PC should and still live. That leaves me folding on 2 machines.


R.I.P netbook you done well dont let the other pc's push u around in pc heaven


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;13476111*
> HWC read the rules, did the math, and figured out if a bunch of rigs from NCIX were moved over to HWC they could increase their folding points to a level where mathematically the big two could never catch up to their Chimp Points.
> 
> I don't really consider that cheating. I think a small folding team figured out a way to win a competition with two huge folding teams.
> 
> The beauty of what they did is it got a lot of machines folding in the competition that never would have been folding as OCN tried to catch up.


so new strategy, everyone start folding for ChimPowerUp and beat HWC at their own game


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

guys fold we're in 3'd


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadianReaper7;13477470*
> I love the cause of all of this and have been folding on two machines... but the points calculation for this is bogus. The 1st place team probably recruited new folders and even after the "points adjustment" they are still getting too many chimp points per folding point.


One of their team members said they recruited some big guys from the NCIX team. They didn't expect to get as many as they did and in turn it gave them a huge advantage. I dont care, it happens, its not against the rules.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells;13477496*
> so new strategy, everyone start folding for ChimPowerUp and beat HWC at their own game


Nah. OCN FTW. I am going to install linux native today so I can boost my PPD.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;13476111*
> HWC read the rules, did the math, and figured out if a bunch of rigs from NCIX were moved over to HWC they could increase their folding points to a level where mathematically the big two could never catch up to their Chimp Points.
> 
> I don't really consider that cheating. I think a small folding team figured out a way to win a competition with two huge folding teams.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13476302*
> If that is what they did... it's called strategy and it worked for them. Plain and simple.


You really could argue that it isn't in the spirit of things though - the handicap system was supposed to level the playing field, and to work around it to your advantage makes a mockery of the setup. After all, it wasn't really in EVGA's interest to go for a handicap system was it? But they agreed to make it a fair competition that anyone could have won at the end of the day.

(note that I'm not bashing HWC because they're winning here, but because they (mainly meaning their team captain) shouldn't have pushed for the Chimp Point total they were awarded - they should have been upfront about the NCIX forum involvement, and counted their contribution from the start - or had NCIX in the competition in their own right. In any case, OCN wouldn't be winning now - as we're in 3rd anyway).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;13476111*
> The beauty of what they did is it got a lot of machines folding in the competition that never would have been folding as OCN tried to catch up.


This is true though - there are many people who have joined this thread in the last few days who (I hope) will have got the folding bug and continue to contribute in the future. Which ultimately means that the competition has been a success.


----------



## mach1

Big storm coming. Going down till it passes. Sry guys


----------



## blackbalt89

What, does Linus have all of Canada folding for HC?


----------



## PLeXuS4200

From a competition stand point, I think the move to chimp points was probably a good idea, but I feel like making it 15 days probably was not, I have seen people roll into this with a lot of steam and just pitter out. I think the majority of people would rather see a strong 7-10 day comp, helps with power bills and to keep moral high.


----------



## TFL Replica

We have over 5 times more folding points than TPU and they've overtaken us.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200;13477588*
> From a competition stand point, I think the move to chimp points was probably a good idea, but I feel like making it 15 days probably was not, I have seen people roll into this with a lot of steam and just pitter out. I think the majority of people would rather see a strong 7-10 day comp, helps with power bills and to keep moral high.


it is a 10day comp.....


----------



## lp75220

When i got home from work yesterday i downloaded the rar file. extracted. went in to put name in passkey. every time it started to go it said passkey invaled? help me please. i want to help the ocn team, the world.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lp75220;13477655*
> When i got home from work yesterday i downloaded the rar file. extracted. went in to put name in passkey. every time it started to go it said passkey invaled? help me please. i want to help the ocn team, the world.


Make sure you aren't copying the extra space at the end of the passkey. I don't know if this will mess it up, but I noticed an extra space at the end when I set mine up.


----------



## KOBALT

well this disappointing to wake up to


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];13476295*
> We need a massive bigadv drop


so this


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13477714*
> well this disappointing to wake up to


Kinda... I wonder why our production went down instead of up...


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;13477640*
> it is a 10day comp.....


I type faster than I proof read 5-7 days


----------



## mach1

Storm over... back up and folding


----------



## KarmaKiller

I know several people that started folding, but have shut it down because of the heat. I can't help but think we wouldn't do even better if we had this competition in the winter.
That said, it's like 86° in my room, and has been since the CC started. I'm trying to hold out as long as I can..


----------



## Wishmaker

Alright, my dad got home. Both of my rigs were showing the w7 login prompt. I am doing a remote diagnostic to check if it was a bluescreen of wu. Also, I will check to see if the bigadv have been sent before the reboot.


----------



## 0bit

The whole competition needs tweaking, however from what I gather is that this years competition is way better than the previous years. Didn't the previous years end in like a day? First to 20 million in that first day, then it's everyone back to their normal routine? I just read the last 30 or so pages and there are still people joining on this day(May 12). Maybe I'm wrong about the previous years, everyone folded 100% for all 10 days. Maybe we got a few new folders this year since it lasted more then a day . Maybe they'll stick around after the CC. Maybe they'll notice the foldathon and help out there. Maybe some of them will even become 24/7 folders.

There only a little bit more then three days left in this competition. Man up, put on your big gurl panties, sit in your room with nothing but your tidy whities or whatever else you need to do to keep your cpu/gpu at 100%. Just three more days.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13476695*
> That's it!
> 
> I'm calling CERN up and telling them to forget that big-bang-how-did-the-universe-begin crap project of theirs and to fold for us for a few days!!! We can BOINC for them afterwards!


Am I the only one that read it as "how the universe became crap project?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13475958*
> Only one team wins (overall) .. Team Stanford Univ.
> All others teams are loser .. and all folders (donors) are loser ...
> 
> Are you proud of yourself as being a loser?
> Yes,I am. I lose my time, my money but everything might end up with saving someone life. I am happy with it


I don't think I have ever been so happy about losing.


----------



## Wishmaker

*Whooohoooo! It was Windows Updates that rebooted my machines!!! My bigadv were stopped at 90% hope they will resume!!!!


----------



## TFL Replica

These 494 credit WUs are kicking my ass. The PPD, the noise and the heat is horrible. It's so hot that I... lets just say I've been forced to take off my watch.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13477948*
> *Whooohoooo! It was Windows Updates that rebooted my machines!!! My bigadv were stopped at 90% hope they will resume!!!!


bigadv must be ran on a native linux system
the VM will slow down the work
and you will see more ppd on it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;13477971*
> These 494 credit WUs are kicking my ass. The PPD, the noise and the heat is horrible. It's so hot that I... lets just say I've been forced to take off my watch.


no mater what I never have to check my temps
cold basement and delta fans FTW


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13477948*
> *Whooohoooo! It was Windows Updates that rebooted my machines!!! My bigadv were stopped at 90% hope they will resume!!!!


I got home from work yesterday to this as well. I was totally clueless that windows could just restart your machine


----------



## lawrencendlw

Let's just keep going strong guys and hold our heads up high. There needs to be a serious change to the points system before next years competition. Speaking of next years comp, I am one of the few lucky individuals that doesn't have to pay for electricity (or rent or any other utilities for that matter. I live in military housing) and I plan to take advantage of that over the next 9 months. I'm for sure buying a second i7, 2 more GTX 480's sometime in the next month or so and at the end of the year I plan on getting a LGA 2011 octocore extreme edition setup. With that said, I think that I should have all of that overclocked, stable, and pumping away at the points by the next competition. If each of us got at least 1 more good piece of folding equipment then we would be good to go for next year.

We kinda shot ourselves in the foot this year. Zodac has been so effective at getting more folders active this past year that our old all time high points day has become less than our average daily ppd (and that's a good thing by the way. Thanks for all that you do for OCN and [email protected] Zodac). With that said, our ppd over the past 6 months has been a huge increase. If we still had the same average PPD from before we really started moving up the ranks then we'd have no problem winning. But, this isn't about who wins and loses, because everyone wins in the end. In the end its everyone that benefits from all of the research that wins. And being someone that is genetically predisposed to cancer (my grandfather died from complications due to cancer, my father had cancer removed, my older sister had cancer removed, and I have had cancer removed), I want to thank each and every one of you for all that you guys have done. We haven't lost. We've all won. But in the spirit of competition, we're still in this thing. Let get back into second and make a last minute push for 1st guys. In the words of a very wise man.... You can do eeeet.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## esocid

I say next year, 1 chimp point = daily average for this year's competition. That way, it definitely encourages everyone to fold more, and has nothing to do with standard monthly averages. I would love to see OCN beat our daily output next year.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller;13477810*
> I know several people that started folding, but have shut it down because of the heat. I can't help but think we wouldn't do even better if we had this competition in the winter.
> That said, it's like 86° in my room, and has been since the CC started. I'm trying to hold out as long as I can..


and if they do it in ur winter then its summer here which can reach up to 50c where i live andso imagine how much our pc would hate us for it


----------



## woop

ok dokey, threw another machine into the mix, every point counts


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13477975*
> bigadv must be ran on a native linux system
> the VM will slow down the work
> and you will see more ppd on it
> 
> no mater what I never have to check my temps
> cold basement and delta fans FTW


I am sure this thread is hard to track and I am aware that under Linux I get more ppd but as zodac and the rest know, this year I participated in the CC via remote desktop connection. I am in england, pcs in Luxembourg so I already finished 4 bigadv for the chimp and now my 5th and 6th are almost done. I just hope they resume.

Regarding the reboot, you can imagine my shock this morning when I lost my link to both my pcs. They folded without anyone home for more than a week so I thought that they blue screened, were on fire or the PSU exploded


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

So i think the CC just fried my computer... it was folding great and my temps were good... walked away for a bit to find food and came back to a black screen with a solid beep code and not post....


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13477839*


Well said sir

The CC in general is a win to me. Not so much for the science or putting out huge numbers, but the fact that I actually get to put my system balls to the wall in a competition. I remember a time, when I was young, a bsod would make me nerdrage soo damn hard







. Now though it's a rarity, but when it does happen I actually can't wait to fix it ... very weird I know but it makes me







.

In my life I have been cheated out of some great experiences, so I would like to think I got a good eye for those kind of things. I assure you guys this is not one of them. The points system was made to give everyone a fair shot at winning, cause what is the point of being the best if you have a unfair advantage? Winning isn't easy as Charlie Sheen makes it out to be, it's hard..and if it isn't..your not doin it right.

1 Example of me being "cheated":
When I was just 13 years old I was in our towns little league baseball championship. It was the bottom of the 9th, tied game with 2 outs and I was up to bat. After a few pitches it was a full count, the next pitch I hit and got on base. I looked back at the dugout to see the coach calling me over, ends up he puts his kid out on base saying he was a better base runner (mind you I was the fastest on the team and in my school, finishing 1st in every track event I ever ran). So sure enough, 2 hits later, there he is sliding in hotdoggin' it. The whole team runs over picks him up, as do I. I was pretty upset about it, kind of a bitter sweet feeling.


----------



## Desert Rat

I want to congratulate all the folders that stopped folding in the CC and just showed up on my treath list. So much for teamwork. Thats just lame guys!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13477839*
> The whole competition needs tweaking, however from what I gather is that this years competition is way better than the previous years. Didn't the previous years end in like a day? First to 20 million in that first day, then it's everyone back to their normal routine? I just read the last 30 or so pages and there are still people joining on this day(May 12). Maybe I'm wrong about the previous years, everyone folded 100% for all 10 days. Maybe we got a few new folders this year since it lasted more then a day . Maybe they'll stick around after the CC. Maybe they'll notice the foldathon and help out there. Maybe some of them will even become 24/7 folders.


That's precisely it; Evga finished after 2 days, OCN after 2 last year, then we started to wind down again. While we're always gonna peak (to an extent) on the first day, we've a ~50% increase on our daily production througout the CC. I don't know about you, but that says "success" to me.

Yes, the system needs tweaking, and yes, to does give an advantage to others, but as I've said before, it's difficult coming up with a system with no advantages to anyone with teams with such different PPDs in the CC. The captains will tweak for next year, and we'll see how it goes. However, anyone who says this was a worse CC than last year is either a troll, stupid, or suffers from mental issues and I apologise for insulting them.

Plus, let's not forget, a lot of us have been active on the CC chat and been getting to know the Folders from other teams. Never a bad thing that.


----------



## skatpex99

Im going to keep folding till the CC is done but the team captains should really think about moving the date of the CC to the winter time. I have no idea why this hasn't been done yet and we would get a lot more folders due to the colder temperatures. I can only fold on my gtx480 because its just way to hot in my room in Florida summer to be folding on my i7 also.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatpex99;13478483*
> Im going to keep folding till the CC is done but the team captains should really think about moving the date of the CC to the winter time. I have no idea why this hasn't been done yet and we would get a lot more folders due to the colder temperatures. I can only fold on my gtx480 because its just way to hot in my room in Florida summer to be folding on my i7 also.


Agreed. A lot of the southern US and Western US is hot enough as is.


----------



## the_beast

People who want to move to winter need to remember that there is more to the world than just North America...

Although I do think the comp should be moved to March time - still cool enough in the northern hemisphere, and past the bulk of the heat in the southern hemisphere also.


----------



## p-saurus

It seems to me like it would make more sense to hold the Chimp Challenge during the winter months due to all of the heat generated by computers folding. It seems like most if not all of the teams come from the Northern hemispere, correct? Right now in Tucson, AZ, it is 90 degrees outside. My air conditioner is keeping the house cool but the office is still uncomfortably warm. During the winter, that warmth would be welcome, even moreso in a colder climate.

I guess what I'm saying is that my wife is complaining at me and I'm folding anyway.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Looks like we are gonna finish 2nd/3rd this year the new rules need to be tweaked alot it seems bigger teams get a huge handicap just look at evga and even us it does seem like this year we have put up some major points all teams have stepped it up.


----------



## zodac

Since the captains only got together in Feb/March, it was too late for us to move the CC. We intend to discuss it after this year's event though, to see if we can agree on a time if we do change it.

Don't go quoting me on that; I said if!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Doesn't matter what the changes or how the points should be done for next year. The main issue is people stop folding when it's an endurance race. We should be motivating everyone to just fold to the very end regardless of result.


----------



## Dissentience

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

First I thought the title said 1.04 pts from 1st. I thought they must have tweaked the point system again.
Then I read it correctly


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p-saurus;13478571*
> It seems to me like it would make more sense to hold the Chimp Challenge during the winter months due to all of the heat generated by computers folding. It seems like most if not all of the teams come from the Northern hemispere, correct? Right now in Tucson, AZ, it is 90 degrees outside. My air conditioner is keeping the house cool but the office is still uncomfortably warm. During the winter, that warmth would be welcome, even moreso in a colder climate.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is that my wife is complaining at me and I'm folding anyway.


I know the feeling. I got my ac @ 79f with my cealing fan going full blast and is still like 10 degrees hotter in the office. I have to bring water with me just to surf or I will dehydrate, lol.


----------



## flipd

Oddly I don't have complaints about temperature this year unlike last year. Mother Nature has been nice to the Chimps in my area the entire week.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13477839*
> Am I the only one that read it as "how the universe became crap project?


Hehehehehe... You are reading it wrong. Big bang theory... thats cool and all but the universe started and is already underway. Who cares how it started!?! They should fold for us instead! I bet their "rig" could net us like 10 chimp points a day all by itself...

Universe is not crap... we are in it!


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13478600*
> Since the captains only got together in Feb/March, it was too late for us to move the CC. We intend to discuss it after this year's event though, to see if we can agree on a time if we do change it.
> 
> Don't go quoting me on that; I said if!


Yeah if your able to move the CC to a colder date, im sure you would pick up a lot more participation from all the teams.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatpex99;13478713*
> Yeah if your able to move the CC to a colder date, im sure you would pick up a lot more participation from all the teams.


Yea i bet 2nd week of march would be good for almost all places i can say ky has been pretty cool its just now getting into the 80s here. But for this time of year it looks to be much cooler then it normaly is everywhere.
http://www.timeanddate.com/weather/?sort=1


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

bye bye #2


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13478539*
> People who want to move to winter need to remember that there is more to the world than just North America...
> 
> Although I do think the comp should be moved to March time - still cool enough in the northern hemisphere, and past the bulk of the heat in the southern hemisphere also.


This^^


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13478935*
> bye bye #2


Yeah, it's because a lot of people already quit when it hasn't even finished it.
GTX 460 still going strong.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro.Tek.Neks;13479001*
> Yeah, it's because a lot of people already quit when it hasn't even finished it.
> GTX 460 still going strong.


Yep, hopefully they'll come back asap.
Both rigs still going strong


----------



## allikat

I've been struggling a lot with the chimp, I'm fighting bluescreens and bugs and cooling issues that I've never had to deal with before. My poor 460s feel like they're cooking in the heat from my rad..


----------



## Intangible

I don't get any temperature variance in Hawaii. Any month is good for me.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13479030*
> Yep, hopefully they'll come back asap.
> Both rigs still going strong


Whoo!!! How do you guys get that participant thing on the bottom of your sigs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13479074*
> I've been struggling a lot with the chimp, I'm fighting bluescreens and bugs and cooling issues that I've never had to deal with before. My poor 460s feel like they're cooking in the heat from my rad..


Hmmm means overclocked are too high for folding.


----------



## Xyxox

I can say March would have been much better for me. I've had to shut my rig off for a few hours yesterday and the day before due to 90+ temps outside. Today we are having a chilly high of 83 and my AC is keeping the house cooled to 70 so I'm still folding, but then I'v been having Windows update issues. I've gotten updates each day for the past three!

Need to schedule it for some other time than the week that holds the second Tuesday of the month because Microsoft updates come out then.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro.Tek.Neks;13479119*
> Whoo!!! How do you guys get that participant thing on the bottom of your sigs?


Thats from last years CC









Btw, a bigadv at 95% worht 80k and one at 90% worth 70k, thats 150k soon


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;13478646*
> Oddly I don't have complaints about temperature this year unlike last year. Mother Nature has been nice to the Chimps in my area the entire week.


It's been pretty good here too. I'm dreading my first summer of folding, not going to be pleasant haha.


----------



## CircuitFreak

The CC has taught me alot about the thermals of my case and such. I actually Re-TIM'd my GTX 470 and am seeing better temps now even before the cure time is finished. My H50 is working wonderfully , the 470 is now undercontrol.

I've had fun just being a part of this and talking to people I'd normally not chat with.







Thanks for being a part of this OCN , and to Zodac for all the co-ordination with the other teams and listening our fellow folders you deserve a big thumbs up.


----------



## Dissentience




----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13474575*
> _*yawn*_
> 
> That was an awful night's sleep. Then I woke up to the scores.


Yeah I had some freaky dream.... then I saw the scores.


----------



## Kahbrohn

When this is all done, everyone is invited over to Zodac's house for a bbq and beer!


----------



## allikat

I need more rad, a block for the fusion cooler on my board, plus more fans, and possibly GPU blocks too.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13479423*
> I need more rad, a block for the fusion cooler on my board, plus more fans, and possibly GPU blocks too.


Stick that box in the fridge, close the door and fold away!!!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13479612*
> Stick that box in the fridge, close the door and fold away!!!


haha please tell me you're kidding


----------



## Gothiq

Or hire me to blow on it







, or i will Kidnap a Eskimo for ya. rofl.


----------



## Nightz2k

80+ Million points and we're still 3 days away. Hitting 100 mil would be pretty awesome in itself. Stanford's gotta be pretty happy with the CC results. Competition or not, it's still helping a lot with research.

I know after the CC, you'll have many stop folding, but I'm sure you'll also gain new ongoing folders too.


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13479922*
> 80+ Million points and we're still 3 days away. Hitting 100 mil would be pretty awesome in itself. Stanford's gotta be pretty happy with the CC results. Competition or not, it's still helping a lot with research.
> 
> I know after the CC, you'll have many stop folding, but I'm sure you'll also gain new ongoing folders too.


I'll still fold, but I'll take breaks from folding in order to game...

until I build another rig, that is.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13479732*
> haha please tell me you're kidding


Don't laugh... I remember seeing somewhere (I don't believe it was here) some college kid partially gutted out his dorm fridge and stuck all his componentrs in there and cooled it that way. Not very efficient once the condensation started to build up and probably fried his boards out...

BUT THESE ARE DESPERATE TIMES THAT REQUIRE DESPERATE MEASURES!!!

Hmmm... Gothiq suggested what? Blowing eskimos??? Hmmmm....


----------



## scutzi128

There is no possible way a fridge has the cooling capacity to cool a pc. All you are going to do is actually make the pc hotter and waste more electricity.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128;13479981*
> There is no possible way a fridge has the cooling capacity to cool a pc. All you are going to do is actually make the pc hotter and waste more electricity.


THIS.

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/105345-info-fridge-pc-cooler.html

All the info you'll need.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


There is no possible way a fridge has the cooling capacity to cool a pc. All you are going to do is actually make the pc hotter and waste more electricity.


Hey... I just saw the pix of the setup. Didn't bother to read the article to be honest but in gutting the fridge, I assume the divider between the freezer part and the cool area was taken out. This "could" help but I honestly doubt it as you say. I had a busted light switch in my fridge at home once (yes, the lights actually do go out when you close the door!) and the 40-watt bulb stayed on. It ruined EVERYTHING in the cool area. Milk went bad, butter was all soft and such. And that was in a big home fridge.

Now... place the rad with fans in push pull in the fridge and you "may" have better results...

Anyways... I dl'ed the GPU only client and at least I have that running. I am kinda bummed right now that my setup is not working out.


----------



## falconkaji

How is TPU pulling away so fast!









The harder I fold, the more we fall behind.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


im commander shepard and i approve of this

im grunt and i am krogan and i approve of this


You make me laugh!!!!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Well my dear friends. I have to gracefully bow out of the Chimp Challenge. The CC took my computer down with it. lol at approx 1357 hours(1:37 pm) Central standard time i pronounced my xfx 790i mother board and q6600 dead. My Sig rig has been running me for the last 3 years straight with out a hitch. Just glad my computer went down for a noble cause. =) I will for sure be back and kickin next year for the CC.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon;13480211*
> Well my dear friends. I have to gracefully bow out of the Chimp Challenge. The CC took my computer down with it. lol at approx 1357 hours(1:37 pm) Central standard time i pronounced my xfx 790i mother board and q6600 dead. My Sig rig has been running me for the last 3 years straight with out a hitch. Just glad my computer went down for a noble cause. =) I will for sure be back and kickin next year for the CC.


Damn... sorry to hear that but on behalf of all the folders here, we thank you. No arguing the "sacrifice" you made for this cause. On the bright side, now you have reason to get all new goodies and build a bigger, better and faster rig for next challenge!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon;13480211*
> Well my dear friends. I have to gracefully bow out of the Chimp Challenge. The CC took my computer down with it. lol at approx 1357 hours(1:37 pm) Central standard time i pronounced my xfx 790i mother board and q6600 dead. My Sig rig has been running me for the last 3 years straight with out a hitch. Just glad my computer went down for a noble cause. =) I will for sure be back and kickin next year for the CC.


Ouch! Thanks for all the effort however


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


Well my dear friends. I have to gracefully bow out of the Chimp Challenge. The CC took my computer down with it. lol at approx 1357 hours(1:37 pm) Central standard time i pronounced my xfx 790i mother board and q6600 dead. My Sig rig has been running me for the last 3 years straight with out a hitch. Just glad my computer went down for a noble cause. =) I will for sure be back and kickin next year for the CC.


Sorry to hear that, well at least, I am very proud that your computer died while helping with [email protected]

It went down for a noble cause like you said, so you should put that hero motherboard and CPU in your room's wall!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


Well my dear friends. I have to gracefully bow out of the Chimp Challenge. The CC took my computer down with it. lol at approx 1357 hours(1:37 pm) Central standard time i pronounced my xfx 790i mother board and q6600 dead. My Sig rig has been running me for the last 3 years straight with out a hitch. Just glad my computer went down for a noble cause. =) I will for sure be back and kickin next year for the CC.


Man... That sucks.. Thanks for folding as long as you could though!


----------



## Wishmaker

92 % on my 2 bigadv!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13480053*
> How is TPU pulling away so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The harder I fold, the more we fall behind.


You do have 'OCNChimpin' as your folding name, and not ChimPowerUP, right?


----------



## Wishmaker

I've been folding like crazy for a week and two days ... and I feel like I am folding for the enemy







. I guess we need more solidarity for the next one. Its a bit sad to see people coming here and saying how they gave up because we have no chance of winning.


----------



## Faster_is_better

<2 points away now? So if we have another huge drop of bigadv on the last day, we might be able to get 1st????


----------



## ChIck3n

Get up, look at scores, HOW COULD DIS HAPPEN?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkkO2wsLHgM[/ame]


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


<2 points away now? So if we have another huge drop of bigadv on the last day, we might be able to get 1st????


<2 from *2nd*.

If we really push it out, we _might_ be second. First is a LONG way away now...


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


Well my dear friends. I have to gracefully bow out of the Chimp Challenge. The CC took my computer down with it. lol at approx 1357 hours(1:37 pm) Central standard time i pronounced my xfx 790i mother board and q6600 dead. My Sig rig has been running me for the last 3 years straight with out a hitch. Just glad my computer went down for a noble cause. =) I will for sure be back and kickin next year for the CC.


Guess it's upgrade time.


----------



## 10acjed

Too much focus on the points and overtake... People look at it, including myself and start to wonder why bother...

Stop complaining about the points and what place we are in, get some team spirit going...


----------



## Defiler

I'm trying to search for my position in the group. How do i do that. I searched for my screen name here but "Defiler" comes up once but for another team.

Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Too much focus on the points and overtake... People look at it, including myself and start to wonder why bother...

Stop complaining about the points and what place we are in, get some team spirit going...
























I concur!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

I'm just here for the beer...


----------



## zodac

Hmm... not gonna be on much for the next day... maybe I _should_ change the OP.









I think I'll change it to the race to 100mil.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13480701*
> I'm just here for the beer...


You're not here for the hookers and blow?


----------



## Geemaa

I'm here for the cause, not the e-peen placement.

Though, 1st or 2nd would be nice


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmm... not gonna be on much for the next day... maybe I _should_ change the OP.









I think I'll change it to the race to 100mil.










If that is a milestone for us, then by all means... I'd do it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


You're not here for the hookers and blow?


We stopped that after '09... the last year we won...


----------



## BWG

I just saw that change Zo!

I am almost at 100k lmao! Folding since we started, but 1 day I failed 20 WU's on SMP due to .125v shortgage on oc.


----------



## 10acjed

I'll pass 250k by the end


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We stopped that after '09... the last year we won...










Maybe THAT's why we're not leading.


----------



## Gothiq

Who is beavers gone bananas ?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


You're not here for the hookers and blow?


Hooker headers and exhausts? - Nice... would look good on my rig.

Now, now... Mrs. Kah would have serious issues with that proposition.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Who is beavers gone bananas ?


Googling that might not be safe for work


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Who is beavers gone bananas ?


HWC I believe... (Hardware Canucks)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13480539*
> <2 from *2nd*.
> 
> If we really push it out, we _might_ be second. First is a LONG way away now...


Aw... Down to the bronze medal now!

Are we racing to 100mil, or is that just a mark to get to (not sure what EVGA's points look like)


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea;13480794*
> Googling that might not be safe for work


Sadly it is...

Although halfway down you do get the very useful answer to Where do beavers go poop?


----------



## Gothiq

Come on? This team has rank 1. I thought Evga was wining?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Uploading 80k now, next 70k in 3 hours


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lets get that 100Mill, it means more for the cause which after all is much more important.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enterprise;13480833*
> lets get that 100mill, it means more for the cause which after all is much more important.


amen!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13480833*
> Lets get that 100Mill, it means more for the cause which after all is much more important.


QFT... When you look at it, the total points is the direct measure of the effort put forth. Challenges are nice and all but Stanford (and the people they seek to help) needs every bit of help (hence, folding points) in their quest for more knowledge.


----------



## Defiler

I'm trying to search for my position in the group. How do i do that. I searched for my screen name here but "Defiler" comes up once but for another team.

Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'll be turning my rigs back on tonight when I get home


----------



## zodac

"Back on"? As in they were off?


----------



## Monster34

In for the 100mil.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13481058*
> "Back on"? As in they were off?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw[/ame]


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13480896*
> I'm trying to search for my position in the group. How do i do that. I searched for my screen name here but "Defiler" comes up once but for another team.
> 
> Anyone know how to do this?


If you setup the username, passkey, and team according to the first post of this thread, you won't be able to figure out what position you're in. We're all folding under the username OCNChimpin. When you switch back the username to Defiler(hopefully not before the 16th), you'll be able to see your ranking.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Back on"? As in they were off?










Yeah they've been off for a little over 2 days. There has been severe weather moving through and didn't want any of my systems effected by power flux or lightning blowing up the PSU's. I can't really afford a UPS system so... had to power them down.

and actually i just never turned them back on. The power went out and i just left them off because of the storms. They have passed now *blew through this morning* so I'm in the clear to power everything up and drop those Bigadvs again. Still plenty of time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw


yeah yeah yeah i know... and i feel worse because that's the time that ChimPowerUp started really getting ahead of us.


----------



## zodac

At least we've a chance to catch them up again then.


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Yeah they've been off for a little over 2 days. There has been severe weather moving through and didn't want any of my systems effected by power flux or lightning blowing up the PSU's. I can't really afford a UPS system so... had to power them down.

yeah yeah yeah i know... and i feel worse because that's the time that ChimPowerUp started really getting ahead of us.


Texas was having all kinds of power problems.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b91_1305122662


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13481185*
> At least we've a chance to catch them up again then.


agreed. I should be dropping about 200k tonight since i'm loosing points by delaying the completion... but I should be able to drop about 400K tomorrow evening.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monster34;13481186*
> Texas was having all kinds of power problems.
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b91_1305122662


In NoWhere, I had to power off my sig rig yesterday due to a nasty bout of thunderstorms that was causing my internet to cut out and my power to fluctuate (lights dimming etc). Outside air temps dropped 10C in about 2 minutes and wicked winds/rain.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monster34;13481186*
> Texas was having all kinds of power problems.
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b91_1305122662


That.... was.... amazing!


----------



## K3VL4R

What do we normally go to, 20 million ? Well now we are going to do that 5 X . EVGA and OCN should be very proud of that accomplishment.

There is no win or lose, everyone who folds is a winner. If people need some memoir of the event, then we should make some 100 Millions points lanyards or something similar.

Here is what 100 million points looks like:


----------



## 0bit

I'm thinking PG&E is controlling the weather. At 40+cents a kw, I haven't had any blackouts, thunderstorms, hail, rain, or even high temps. It's actually been windy here these past few days. The only interruption was the PG&E contractor that went door to door installing the new "smartmeter".


----------



## Red Rabbit

Ugh, I keep having to turn my computer off at night because of lightning storms.


----------



## 2010rig

I just saw this on the HWC forum page:

EVGA - 2,189,017,921 5-month total 2,189,018 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclock.net - 1,103,027,683 5-month total 1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers.com - 687,521,160 5-month total 687,521 = 1 Chimp Point

Maximum PC Magazine - 598,691,922 5-month total 598,692 = 1 Chimp Point

TSC! Russia - 740,887,400 5-month total 740,887 = 1 Chimp Point

CustomPC & BitTech - 653,039,005 5-month total 653,039 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers Australia - 241,621,336 5-month total 241,621 = 1 Chimp Point

TechPowerUp! - 217,346,120 5-month total 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point

Hardware Canucks Forum - 301,917 = 1 Chimp Point

No wonder they are racking up the points, it's only 300k for them to get a point, and of course, they have NCIX helping them, and their points weren't accounted for originally. Their CC requirement should've been higher.


----------



## FenrirXIII

Been folding as much as possible but we still went down to third. D: Hopefully with all that weather behind us we can pull back up to 2nd before this thing is over!!


----------



## Iroh

Icky weather here too. Heat lightning all over the place yesterday. Thank goodness it's cleared out, for now!

Rigs back up. Heat wave isn't helping though, this CPU is getting a little warm for my liking (reminds myself: its still under tcase its still under tcase its still under tcase)


----------



## plumbroke318

Droppin in to say hey peeps, just started as a first timer about an hour ago or so, got 2 gtx570s and a gts250 running right now! won't be able to run them 24/7 but i can let them go for a few hours a day


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*


Droppin in to say hey peeps, just started as a first timer about an hour ago or so, got 2 gtx570s and a gts250 running right now! won't be able to run them 24/7 but i can let them go for a few hours a day


 Welcome, thanks for folding. How about the 4.7ghz 2600k in the sig? You can run smp on that and finish up a unit in about 4 hours.


----------



## KOBALT

Lets just not have any foldathons for a year so when the next CC comes, we got it hands down









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I just saw this on the HWC forum page:

EVGA - 2,189,017,921 5-month total 2,189,018 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclock.net - 1,103,027,683 5-month total 1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers.com - 687,521,160 5-month total 687,521 = 1 Chimp Point

Maximum PC Magazine - 598,691,922 5-month total 598,692 = 1 Chimp Point

TSC! Russia - 740,887,400 5-month total 740,887 = 1 Chimp Point

CustomPC & BitTech - 653,039,005 5-month total 653,039 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers Australia - 241,621,336 5-month total 241,621 = 1 Chimp Point

TechPowerUp! - 217,346,120 5-month total 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point

Hardware Canucks Forum - 301,917 = 1 Chimp Point

No wonder they are racking up the points, it's only 300k for them to get a point, and of course, they have NCIX helping them, and their points weren't accounted for originally. Their CC requirement should've been higher.


We've been over this a thousand times.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37412

NCIX dropped roughly 800K from normal production. They're not the same team. Those from NCIX who switched over ARE HWC members but simply folded for NCIX out of spirit. HWC pulled them back but the thing is, it was brought up to the captains that NCIX would probably play a role in the HWC team. We expected HWC to gain ~15% of their folding from the NCIX division (note,the top folder and another folder producing several hundred thousand PPD are HWC members) like the previous year but of course, with new hardware, the gains were ~30%. Anyhow, we adjusted their score accordingly. Their initial PPD/CP was 232K but was raised to 301K.

They did what we did. They recruited and bought more hardware. They bought 5-6 SR-2 systems before the contest. That alone accounts for ~550K PPD. Because we adjusted their score after whining, they folded even harder and added even more computers and recruited more people. But look at our team, we have members in the chat saying they're quitting the challenge/changing back to their users names and turning down their folding. Who looks pathetic? We do. Fold on.

One more thing I've noticed, we have quite a few people saying their OC failed/computer restarted/etc. making us lose WU. We also have a lot of members we "recruited" saying they're bringing in more hardware and more people saying they'll fold, but from the looks of it:
Date PPD WU
05.11.11 11,873,079 5,320
05.10.11 11,878,642 5,862
05.09.11 12,899,462 6,395
05.08.11 12,155,819 5,949
05.07.11 10,579,130 5,960
05.06.11 11,828,742 5,844
05.05.11 5,034,487 3,993

Do we not take it with a grain of salt? Our folding numbers haven't really increased but has dropped.


----------



## Wishmaker

Enough with the whining! Back to folding! In 6 hours I drop 2mo re bigadv!


----------



## Dissentience

Droppin a bigadv in 3 hours


----------



## AMD SLI guru

this^


----------



## MediaRocker

I've contributed about 15,000 points. :\\ it's not much.. but it's something...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Something's always appreciated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I just saw this on the HWC forum page:

EVGA - 2,189,017,921 5-month total 2,189,018 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclock.net - 1,103,027,683 5-month total 1,103,028 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers.com - 687,521,160 5-month total 687,521 = 1 Chimp Point

Maximum PC Magazine - 598,691,922 5-month total 598,692 = 1 Chimp Point

TSC! Russia - 740,887,400 5-month total 740,887 = 1 Chimp Point

CustomPC & BitTech - 653,039,005 5-month total 653,039 = 1 Chimp Point

Overclockers Australia - 241,621,336 5-month total 241,621 = 1 Chimp Point

TechPowerUp! - 217,346,120 5-month total 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point

Hardware Canucks Forum - 301,917 = 1 Chimp Point

No wonder they are racking up the points, it's only 300k for them to get a point, and of course, they have NCIX helping them, and their points weren't accounted for originally. Their CC requirement should've been higher.


LOL. I knew I shouldn't have folded last five months. We should've lowered our points in preparation for CC!


----------



## SniperXX

People are whiners, it happens.

bigadv dropping in 10hours. Sigrig is doing a steady 55k ppd. I really need to install linux but with finals and 8hour work days m-f I havent had much time.


----------



## 2010rig

I wasn't whining, was just pointing things out which I don't understand.

This is my 1st time folding, geez!


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Something's always appreciated.

LOL. I knew I shouldn't have folded last five months. We should've lowered our points in preparation for CC!


Foldathons!


----------



## Red Rabbit

Luckily there's not supposed to be any lightning storms tonight so I'll be able to keep my computer folding while I sleep.


----------



## Disturbed117

on my 22nd WU


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


on my 22nd WU










Nice......


----------



## plumbroke318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Welcome, thanks for folding. How about the 4.7ghz 2600k in the sig? You can run smp on that and finish up a unit in about 4 hours.










I could probably get away with that one during the morning hours.... will try it tomorrow


----------



## Wishmaker

If I do the maths after I finish my last two bigadv, I end up with 429000 points which is nothing compared to the 80 million gagillion we have







. Should have bought more I7s!!!







.


----------



## Kahbrohn

2 units in today... measly 24K +/- but hey... they are there...


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


on my 22nd WU










Idk which I'm on probably my 4th bigadv, 30th or so wu on laptop gpu, 15 or so wu's on my laptop's cpu, I'm basing mine on average tpf the only one I know for sure is the bigadvs how are you doing it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*


I could probably get away with that one during the morning hours.... will try it tomorrow


That'd be some good points Especially if you could run it till the end of competition you could get probably 50k+ PPD with that OC if you do a bigadv and then switch to smp once that bigadv is done. More if you have a gpu.


----------



## 10acjed

Fold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue22

I wish I had more rigs.







I have started hearing of people stopping because we have little hope of first anymore. Oh well to all you that are still here 100%. Thank you!


----------



## Hy3RiD

Keep folding guys


----------



## MediaRocker

'I still are folding.'


----------



## Thumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


I know several people that started folding, but have shut it down because of the heat. I can't help but think we wouldn't do even better if we had this competition in the winter.
That said, it's like 86Â° in my room, and has been since the CC started. I'm trying to hold out as long as I can..










Yeah, winter this would work in my favor, the savings of not running my heater as much would offset the power sucked down by all my systems (not really, but it's what I tell my wife so she'll stop hitting me







)

3 of my systems sit behind the couch with their exhaust pointed at the back right at shoulder height. Last night I sat down to watch TV and it was noticeably hotter in that chair...LOL


----------



## Kahbrohn




----------



## Crabid

hsi guys, imma drunk so me keep folding like good boy









*psddd ouytdds....*

i wish i was kidding but that's ahat I typesl... cannnots be seonds must win, more folding
!


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabid*


hsi guys, imma drunk so me keep folding like good boy









*psddd ouytdds....*

i wish i was kidding but that's ahat I typesl... cannnots be seonds must win, more folding
!


This post is made of folding win.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Next year I am sending all folders Puertorican coffee so they can substitute their rigs coolant with my coffee so they fold faster and farther!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabid*


hsi guys, imma drunk so me keep folding like good boy









*psddd ouytdds....*

i wish i was kidding but that's ahat I typesl... cannnots be seonds must win, more folding
!











My recommendation, stay off fb for now. Nothing worse than being drunk and being on _that_ site.


----------



## pvp309rcp

I myself can't seem to figure out my BSOD problem...but at least I'm still getting some folding in to help a little for OCN.

I did find out that I pull roughly ~1100watts from the wall when I try to fold







. I guess I was right to not fold 24/7 in the past as I was worried about increasing the electricity bill...that's just too much money to dedicate.


----------



## KOBALT

I do that all the time. I wake up early and delete everything before people see what u wrote.

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Next year I am sending all folders Puertorican coffee so they can substitute their rigs coolant with my coffee so they fold faster and farther!


Put Red Bull in your res......


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Next year I am sending all folders Puertorican coffee so they can substitute their rigs coolant with my coffee so they fold faster and farther!


That stuff has enough kick in it to start an Aircraft Carrier.
















(is Puerto Rican)


----------



## suitaroh

Still chugging along with a wimpy 10k ppd now...had to ship off my gtx 460 for a trade, but i'm getting a gtx 480 which I'll fold on in the future


----------



## Kahbrohn

14K PPD unit just sent in...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


Keep folding guys










I am, I am....









But I dont think my 22-24k PPD can stem this hemorrhage.


----------



## TurboHertz

35k PPD, woot.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


I myself can't seem to figure out my BSOD problem...but at least I'm still getting some folding in to help a little for OCN.

I did find out that I pull roughly ~1100watts from the wall when I try to fold







. I guess I was right to not fold 24/7 in the past as I was worried about increasing the electricity bill...that's just too much money to dedicate.


From your sig rig? I had sli, tri sli 275 and quad 295 and never seen dual sli draw that much power.

What BSOD were you getting? I just solved mine few days ago.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Hey guys, first time folding.

I got her up and running on FAH GPU Tracker V2. I had to research what settings for a Radeon 5770, but I found them. Just sent in my screenshot for signup. I have SMP running, but it's at 0% while GPU0 is at 70% (2500 PPD) - did I do something wrong?


----------



## sbinh

Planned to fold for you all till end of today .. but .. heck ... i'll keep going full force till end of the CC....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Planned to fold for you all till end of today .. but .. heck ... i'll keep going full force till end of the CC....


Sheesh and I thought I was putting up a few points...








NICE FARM!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^


----------



## Xyxox

I plan to build two more rigs between now and next year, then fold all three through the entire CC 24X7.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Planned to fold for you all till end of today .. but .. heck ... i'll keep going full force till end of the CC....


Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Planned to fold for you all till end of today .. but .. heck ... i'll keep going full force till end of the CC....


wow... nice... I was planning another folding rig for next year... you got like 12..


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxox*


I plan to build two more rigs between now and next year, then fold all three through the entire CC 24X7.


I plan to greatly build upon my folding machines and expand also. I think a few 2600k rigs would be great, especially since you can build them caseless for around $700 if you run Ubuntu from a flash and keep the CPU cool with an H50/70.


----------



## born2bwild

We're clearly losing people since 5/10 (which is the reason why we got overrun) and EVGA since 5/9. If the competition was fairer, not so many people would be quitting. I can fully understand why some OCNers and EVGAers are disheartened to see their efforts so shamelessly devalued.

If the Chimp Challenge wants to maximize the folding points it gets (and so we ultimitely all profit more from folding and all the cures it indirectly leads to) it should make the competition fairer.

Maybe smaller teams could join up to make larger teams perhaps as a remedy... But, in any case, the concept of Chimp points is essentially flawed, and I hope Zodac, you, as our captain will opt to change the next challenge's rules.


----------



## Scope

Still trying to set my folding up. Does FAH not like ATI video cards?


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


From your sig rig? I had sli, tri sli 275 and quad 295 and never seen dual sli draw that much power.

What BSOD were you getting? I just solved mine few days ago.


Shhh don't jinx my system since it's been running for four hours so far







...but yea I think it's either temperature problems or a defective PSU. Wouldn't be surprised by instability though. Here is the thread where I try to be as thorough as I could with the information.

As for the power...guess you forgot the other peripherals...

i7 920 @ 1.47-1.48v
10x Hard Drives
12x High Powered Case Fans (6x = 4 amps)
Capture Card
Sound Card
RAID Card
PhysX Card

Sadly my 8800GT is idle since it can't handle the heat its sandwiched in. Sorry for the crappy photo...



EDIT: Yep


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


We're clearly losing people since 5/10 (which is the reason why we got overrun) and EVGA since 5/9. If the competition was fairer, not so many people would be quitting. I can fully understand why some OCNers and EVGAers are disheartened to see their efforts so shamelessly devalued.

If the Chimp Challenge wants to maximize the folding points it gets (and so we ultimitely all profit more from folding and all the cures it indirectly leads to) it should make the competition fairer.

Maybe smaller teams could join up to make larger teams perhaps as a remedy... But, in any case, the concept of Chimp points is essentially flawed, and I hope Zodac, you, as our captain will opt to change the next challenge's rules.


Yes but folding just to win and quitting just isn't the reason to fold.


----------



## plumbroke318

Hows this look for about a 5 hour session with just my GPUs going? Im a first timer so don't know much about this. Hoping to try out my CPU tomorrow also.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Shhh don't jinx my system since it's been running for four hours so far







...but yea I think it's either temperature problems or a defective PSU. Wouldn't be surprised by instability though. Here is the thread where I try to be as thorough as I could with the information.

As for the power...guess you forgot the other peripherals...

i7 920 @ 1.47-1.48v
10x Hard Drives
12x High Powered Case Fans (6x = 4 amps)
Capture Card
Sound Card
RAID Card
PhysX Card

Sadly my 8800GT is idle since it can't handle the heat its sandwiched in. Sorry for the crappy photo...


i7 920 @ 1.47-1.48v ?? wow .. what is your cpu speed? Must be really really high


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Hey guys, first time folding.

I got her up and running on FAH GPU Tracker V2. I had to research what settings for a Radeon 5770, but I found them. Just sent in my screenshot for signup. I have SMP running, but it's at 0% while GPU0 is at 70% (2500 PPD) - did I do something wrong?


Thanks for your help! Your CPU may be struggling with folding - its rather intensive - hence slower on your chip... keep going though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Planned to fold for you all till end of today .. but .. heck ... i'll keep going full force till end of the CC....


Holy smoking folding farms batman!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scope*


Still trying to set my folding up. Does FAH not like ATI video cards?


Not really... which GPU client are you using?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*


Hows this look for about a 5 hour session with just my GPUs going? Im a first timer so don't know much about this. Hoping to try out my CPU tomorrow also.


Not bad at all









That CPU would be handy about now...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


We're clearly losing people since 5/10 (which is the reason why we got overrun) and EVGA since 5/9. If the competition was fairer, not so many people would be quitting. I can fully understand why some OCNers and EVGAers are disheartened to see their efforts so shamelessly devalued.

If the Chimp Challenge wants to maximize the folding points it gets (and so we ultimitely all profit more from folding and all the cures it indirectly leads to) it should make the competition fairer.

Maybe smaller teams could join up to make larger teams perhaps as a remedy... But, in any case, the concept of Chimp points is essentially flawed, and I hope Zodac, you, as our captain will opt to change the next challenge's rules.


Don't say that around here, as logic is taken as whining.

That's what I was trying to say earlier, as I was merely stating that the current CC set up is flawed.

EVGA is #1 in folding points, yet, they are #7 in CC.

We're #2 in folding points, and now we're 3rd.

Something is clearly.









And then, on the HWC thread ...

Quote:



That's awesome! Way to kick it into high gear!

We are steamrolling the competition guys. Keep up the fold!


Towards the end of the thread, they are getting panicky as TPU is catching them, they even renamed their thread to "Chimp Challenge 2011: *We need more PPD! We are losing ground!!!*"


----------



## Sethy666

Im struggling with the assertion that we are being deserted on-mass.

If I look at this,










Source: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639

We are pretty steady on our daily production. I would not deny that some folders have left but to pin our decline on people leaving, I dont believe is accurate.

We are maintaining a steady output of points for the cause, the people that are folding, should be proud of such a massive increase in our contribution.

With all such thing, there are many many variables - participation is just one aspect.

As to whinning... its normal at this point for people to start questioning the outcome and what bought us there. I dont consider this as whining, just an inherent need to know "why?".

What I dont like seeing is accusations of cheating and slandering the opposition. We went into this knowing the rules and we should abide by them.

I would suggest, as with last year, that Zodac and the OCN Folding section team will go into all this as part of the post comp de-brief.


----------



## MediaRocker

I agree. I'm wondering why too. It just seems that our chimp points are leveling off.. Why is this?


----------



## thrasherht

I just added my Dell poweredge to the folding for OCN.

quad 1.4ghz HT Xeons.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I just added my Dell poweredge to the folding for OCN.

quad 1.4ghz HT Xeons.


Thanks!


----------



## plumbroke318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Not bad at all









That CPU would be handy about now...


----------



## 5prout

Still giving 100%!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*












You little champ! Nice


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scope*


Still trying to set my folding up. Does FAH not like ATI video cards?


I got my Radeon 5770 running just fine with the GPU3 client and force GPU selection on ATI R800. I'm brand new to folding to, but from what I've found ATI 5000/6000 cards will require the ATI R700 force GPU selection with the GPU2 client in order to work. ATI 5000/6000 cards may require the ATI R700 or ATI R800 force GPU selection when using the GPU3 client.


----------



## MediaRocker

My laptop just isn't being efficient. I'm chancing too much running it like this. So I turned it off. But I'm still folding on my other rigs.


----------



## Kevdog

Today my Brother in law passed away form Cancer, he was only 45.
He had been battling Cancer for the past 2 years, he had 2 surgery's to try to remove it but it eventually spread to his Brain and took his life today.
So Fold For The Cure, you never know what life will bring.......


----------



## plumbroke318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Today my Brother in law passed away form Cancer, he was only 45.
He had been battling Cancer for the past 2 years, he had 2 surgery's to try to remove it but it eventually spread to his Brain and took his life today.
So Fold For The Cure, you never know what life will bring.......










Sorry to hear about your brother in law.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Today my Brother in law passed away form Cancer, he was only 45.
He had been battling Cancer for the past 2 years, he had 2 surgery's to try to remove it but it eventually spread to his Brain and took his life today.
So Fold For The Cure, you never know what life will bring.......










sorry to hear yea it's hard when someone you know dies from a disease thats just out of our reach atm but we will win! i lost my great grandmother when i was 11 and she had alzhiemers that was hard to deal with


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


You do have 'OCNChimpin' as your folding name, and not ChimPowerUP, right?










I lol'd.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

my 560 and 650 are goin strong sadly my 650 cant do bigadv


----------



## jagz

I know this is almost over but anything I can do to help? Single 5770. IDK how to set it up right though, the FAH.

Soon to have a 6950 2gb. Maybe next time around I can rock that.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Today my Brother in law passed away form Cancer, he was only 45.
He had been battling Cancer for the past 2 years, he had 2 surgery's to try to remove it but it eventually spread to his Brain and took his life today.
So Fold For The Cure, you never know what life will bring.......










 I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13485813*
> Today my Brother in law passed away form Cancer, he was only 45.
> He had been battling Cancer for the past 2 years, he had 2 surgery's to try to remove it but it eventually spread to his Brain and took his life today.
> So Fold For The Cure, you never know what life will bring.......


Im sorry Kevdog, you have my sympathies.


----------



## Lostcase

My condolences kevdog. :'(

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevdog

Thanks everybody didn't mean to bring the fun down, so keep on trying to melt those rigs, lets make the best of this and hit 100,000,000..........


----------



## metal_gunjee

I started folding on the 8600GT at 1728MHz shader clock just for kicks and I didn't think it would push 2000ppd









Ya learn something new every day I guess.


----------



## ounderfla69

Ive got 2 Bigadv rigs and 2 smp rigs running so far I drop 29 wus 4 Bigadv and 2 more coming before the end. To the 100 million!!!


----------



## KOBALT

There's just an overall lack of activity in the [email protected] forum as well. I know I'm not the only one noticing this.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13486076*
> I know this is almost over but anything I can do to help? Single 5770. IDK how to set it up right though, the FAH.
> 
> Soon to have a 6950 2gb. Maybe next time around I can rock that.


your x6 will likely do more than the 5770...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13486464*
> There's just an overall lack of activity in the [email protected] forum as well. I know I'm not the only one noticing this.


End-game malaise...


----------



## jagz

SMP in Project 11021 has just 480 Points, 0% complete and nothing for PPD (Did start not too long ago tho) While my 5770 has 511 points, 15% complete and 2,675 PPD

Also I'm not seeing anything at view client stats, Not sure how I get that going.


----------



## EpicPie

Folded for 10 hours today.


----------



## Dissentience

This will be the last bigadv that goes to the chimp this year


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13486696*
> Folded for 10 hours today.


Well done and thank you for your effort


----------



## Kevdog

I think a 10 day competition is just toooo long, maybe 5 days is better!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13486769*
> I think a 10 day competition is just toooo long, maybe 5 days is better!!


It is a long haul. I guess it will be hard to find a balance in these things that everyone (team) would be happy with.

I do not envy the organising Team Captains next year.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13486555*
> SMP in Project 11021 has just 480 Points, 0% complete and nothing for PPD (Did start not too long ago tho) While my 5770 has 511 points, 15% complete and 2,675 PPD
> 
> Also I'm not seeing anything at view client stats, Not sure how I get that going.


I was having a similar problem until I realized I had SMP running all 4 cores, while the GPU consumes an entire core, so when I set it manually to 3 cores the SMP immediately jumped up to 5%. SMP is 3092 PPD (green), GPU is 2354 PPD (green) right now.


----------



## Markeh

I've had the sigrig folding for... well, I only turn FAH off when I game, which is basically when I get home till when I sleep, so about between 11pm and 4pm the next day


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13486548*
> End-game malaise...


Some of us were out celebrating our 30th birthdays! I'm surprised I can still type. At least I was still folding while I was drinking.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13486786*
> It is a long haul. I guess it will be hard to find a balance in these things that everyone (team) would be happy with.
> 
> I do not envy the organising Team Captains next year.


I think a week is good - that way you avoid having 2 weekends where people want to game etc. If we did a week next year we could push to break our 10 day total from this year too - would be a nice incentive...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13486769*
> I think a 10 day competition is just toooo long, maybe 5 days is better!!


I think it's a better estimate of what people can push long term, what really matters is long term folding numbers more than a small temporary bump. But I know what you're saying.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13487079*
> I think a week is good - that way you avoid having 2 weekends where people want to game etc. If we did a week next year we could push to break our 10 day total from this year too - would be a nice incentive...


Am I bad person for taking a few hours off to game once a week? I fold 24/7 otherwise. I would fold while I game but I have to reboot to windows and my bigadv folding is in linux.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;13487101*
> Am I bad person for taking a few hours off to game once a week? I fold 24/7 otherwise. I would fold while I game but I have to reboot to windows and my bigadv folding is in linux.


Not at all - which is why I think a shorter competition covering just 1 week is in order. Because I think it _is_ reasonable to ask people to take 7 days just to fold for a competition event once a year - it's only a week after all. But push it much longer than that and it becomes more of an ask of people, and so it's harder to expect people to give up their gaming at all.

In 'normal' usage, I think if you fold at all you should be praised, not berated if you take a few hours out to use your own hardware how you see fit...


----------



## MediaRocker

I can say that this competition for a fact really shows who's a _real_ folder.

It takes a special person to drop everything for 10 days and fold. It takes a special person to sit in a room for 12+ hours with 45c temps and monitor their systems.

It takes a special person to give their all, all the time.

Now I'm not talking bad about those that don't fold 24/7. You had the guts to get in here and fold as much as you can. And I'm not talking bad about those that take some time off to game.

I'm just saying that it takes a special person to do this, and you guys escaping from your comfort zone is admirable.

Fold on OCN! and to everyone who has, and is folding, Thank you.


----------



## suitaroh

We should break 100 million by the time the cc ends!







I started folding a few days in and I have to say I really like it. My system just sits there most of the time otherwise, it's nice to put it to a good use







I even got my gf to fold on her laptop, and the computer I'm building for her this summer will fold too









I have a few questions though: What is the minimum cpu required for bigadv? How much for ppd is produced when using linux? Is Ubuntu the only distro we can use, or can we use any linux? Thanks in advance and for the fun so far


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i probs had a down time of around 3-4hrs max this CC 1 my pc shutdown for about 2hrs then i moved my rig into my new case and done some cable management but once this CC is done itll be alot nicer


----------



## yellowtoblerone

"give up gaming". Talking like it's an addiction.


----------



## Ceadderman

I hope we come in dead last at this point. Between server issues with Stanford(had 4 folds fail because of that), people just giving up and people knowing about Chimp Challenge and failing to change over to OCNChimpin we got hosed. Serves us right. We suck cause we can't keep the ADD crowd interested.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13487523*
> I hope we come in dead last at this point. Between server issues with Stanford(had 4 folds fail because of that), people just giving up and people knowing about Chimp Challenge and failing to change over to OCNChimpin we got hosed. Serves us right. We suck cause we can't keep the ADD crowd interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Agreed.

I feel kinda stupid here, I told my Friend to Fold for me on his SR-2 about 2 weeks ago, and he started doing it like 2 days ago, yet he's away and I can't do anything to change his SR-2 rig to the OCNChimpin user.









But I won't give up, I'll still Fold until the end.


----------



## ErdincIntel

I will fold till the last second!!!









*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the great work !


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Got no problem folding 24/7 my GX2 always is, considering its in the team comp. I'm just glad we got more PPD than ast year, thats a win in my book.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Got the i5 chimpin, and my Lappy chimpin!!!
















Tomorrow, adding my new 580 to the mix.


----------



## dave12

Totally my fault we are losing. I was looking through the logs on the two boxes I have running regular SMP, and I have done about 45 11021's.


----------



## pvp309rcp

It's getting pretty hot in my room...I guess that's normal since its been awhile the last time I let my CPU run at 90C. Last time I think was stress testing with LinX. I find it funny that it's running hotter than my GPUs...oh well...let's see what this i7 920 is made of.


----------



## XPD541

We be chimpin'.


----------



## Boyboyd

Finishing my 4th bigadv, then im switching to SMP. I won't be able to finish another bigadv unit before 7pm GMT.


----------



## Kahbrohn

I took a picture last night of our official OCNChimpin headquarters... Good job guys!


----------



## dave12

View attachment 210306


For anyone who was wondering.


----------



## black06g85

Well left the comp running today while I'm at work, going to be going for 15-16 hours straight, hope it doesn't melt itself down before I get home lol.
Got both gpu's folding, couldn't get the third to work right due to lack of power lol.
ran for 10 hours yesterday I guess the oc is good cause it hasn't crashed yet.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13488065*
> View attachment 210306
> 
> 
> For anyone who was wondering.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!

I was actually going to do that but with the chimp to the right that is standing up and looking like a supervisor!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

lets hit that 100mill


----------



## MediaRocker

lawl nice one guys


----------



## black06g85

well just ordered a I5 2500k and some other goodies, will be upgrading tonight, hopefully knock down a bigadv after the upgrade.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Another WU in... I am off to work now! Rig is running in the meantime...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13488427*
> well just ordered a I5 2500k and some other goodies, will be upgrading tonight, hopefully knock down a bigadv after the upgrade.


You can do it in a VM with the native linux client. Yields about 35-42k PPD based on overclock and the % of time it's running.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13488454*
> You can do it in a VM with the native linux client. Yields about 35-42k PPD based on overclock and the % of time it's running.


will do.
hopefully all goes well with the setup and overclocking tonight.


----------



## 10acjed

Fold Fold Fold


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13488517*
> will do.
> hopefully all goes well with the setup and overclocking tonight.


If the CPU makes a crunching sound when you clamp the lever down to put the CPU in the socket don't worry, that's normal.

It freaked me out so much, lol.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13488746*
> If the CPU makes a crunching sound when you clamp the lever down to put the CPU in the socket don't worry, that's normal.
> 
> It freaked me out so much, lol.


What? When did you hear crunching sounds?


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13484672*
> wow... nice... I was planning another folding rig for next year... you got like 12..


Yup ... and nope ...







.. cuz the parts for 13th one are still laying around. So lazy to put them all together.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13488794*
> What? When did you hear crunching sounds?


when you push down the pin on STOCK hsf .. lolz ...


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13488821*
> when you push down the pin on STOCK hsf .. lolz ...


Hmmm. Using stock heatsink is doing it wrong. Also, if I read what he said there is a crunching noise when closing the retaining plate and I am fairly certain I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## plumbroke318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13488746*
> If the CPU makes a crunching sound when you clamp the lever down to put the CPU in the socket don't worry, that's normal.
> 
> It freaked me out so much, lol.


Now I know mine wasnt the only one that did that!!

Pulled an all nighter for you guys!


----------



## Defiler

This is the most I have ever folded. Not much but I know every little bit helps...


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13488846*
> Hmmm. Using stock heatsink is doing it wrong. Also, if I read what he said there is a crunching noise when closing the retaining plate and I am fairly certain I have never heard of such a thing.


I just made that up ..







..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13488889*
> This is the most I have ever folded. Not much but I know every little bit helps...


Hey man... That's 50K points we would not have had otherwise. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13488889*
> This is the most I have ever folded. Not much but I know every little bit helps...


You need to set -bigadv tag asap .. Your rig is crunching non-bigadv WU. ..


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13488914*
> You need to set -bigadv tag asap .. Your rig is crunching non-bigadv WU. ..


I thought I was!?!?!? Where is that setting?

EDIT: I do have that ticked. It usually is around 21K but dropped right now for some reason.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13488794*
> What? When did you hear crunching sounds?


I put the cpu in the socket, then clamped down with the lever to secure it in place. Apparently plumbroke also had it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plumbroke318;13488866*
> Now I know mine wasnt the only one that did that!!
> 
> Pulled an all nighter for you guys!


----------



## sbinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13488937*
> I thought I was!?!?!? Where is that setting?
> 
> EDIT: I do have that ticked. It usually is around 21K but dropped right now for some reason.


I don't use that tool (tracker) so I don't really know how it works.
But it seems (I saw few people having same issue) that even set -bigadv, it sitll pull non-bigadv WU to crunch.

I've been using the console version and have never seen it got any non-bigadv WU.
Check if you have the "advmethod" tag enabled.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Started 4 days ago and just completed my 57th WU for my GPU, yay!


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13489040*
> I put the cpu in the socket, then clamped down with the lever to secure it in place. Apparently plumbroke also had it.


I"ve heard a lot of people talk about the crunch. I've been building comps for years now, so noises don't scare me lol.

hoping to get a nice 4.6-4.8 oc out of this thing tonight to get started on some -bigadv's. let it run overnight and see what I can do.
I know I pulled @6800 yesterday, hopefully get close to 10k today with it running, and go for the big numers over night with the new processor.

I just hope the ram I have is compitable with the new setup as I'm out of money for upgrading lol.

gotta love microcenter, I5 2500k + 1tb 6gb/s wd c blue, $199.99


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I never thought folding would be fun, but I find it oddly addicting even though i'm not doing anything myself!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13489180*
> I never thought folding would be fun, but I find it oddly addicting even though i'm not doing anything myself!


I am glad that I am not the ONLY one feeling this way!!! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;13489085*
> Check if you have the "advmethod" tag enabled.


I don't. I was told to untick it.


----------



## hirolla888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13489040*
> I put the cpu in the socket, then clamped down with the lever to secure it in place. Apparently plumbroke also had it.


I had this happen to me too when i installed my 2500k! I thought I broke something but everything worked fine so I didn't pay much attention to it. So is this normal?


----------



## Demented

Still folding for the cause, folding for the cure, and folding for OCN!

We are all still *CHIMPIONS* because we stuck together as a community, and so many NEW folders were started with this CC, and hopefully will be there with us for future CCs, Foldathons, and just folding for OCN!!

Excellent job guys, and look forward to completing this competition with my fellow OCNers!


----------



## Naz

Can someone tell me if i'm doing it right:


----------



## BWG

Hey, I am trying to squeeze every little bit here in the last few days and decided to try my work laptop out.

Acer Aspire 5100 X2 1.6 and Raddeon X1100 Express.

It is somewhat laughable, but I could not get the GPU to fold, but the CPU is! I bet it don't hit 1% though after 24 hours. Waiting for a PPD to show.


----------



## BWG

Looks good to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naz;13489497*
> Can someone tell me if i'm doing it right:


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13489180*
> I never thought folding would be fun, but I find it oddly addicting even though i'm not doing anything myself!


And so it begins









Soon you'll be building a farm...


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Hopefully that means more people for the TC.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naz;13489497*
> Can someone tell me if i'm doing it right:


No... it looks like you're folding under the username "anonymous"...

If you are wanting to do the CC, change to OCNChimpin


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13489180*
> I never thought folding would be fun, but I find it oddly addicting even though i'm not doing anything myself!


I see another farm builder in the making


----------



## BWG

^ name says OCNChimpin on V2


----------



## Kahbrohn

Would it be out of place to send the winners of this years CC the following prize:


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13489669*
> ^ name says OCNChimpin on V2


?? Yeah, but it says anonymous in Client Control... which one is right?


----------



## The Sandman

Well I'm still pulling 18K to 19+K every 5 hrs 24/7. CPU actually got up to 49c yesterday with 85F temps all of the day. And wouldn't you know the AC died last year.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13489911*
> Well I'm still pulling 18K to 19+K every 5 hrs 24/7. CPU actually got up to 49c yesterday with 85F temps all of the day. And wouldn't you know the AC died last year.


What's the voltage on the CPU? That sounds nuts for water.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Hey, I am trying to squeeze every little bit here in the last few days and decided to try my work laptop out.

Acer Aspire 5100 X2 1.6 and Raddeon X1100 Express.

It is somewhat laughable, but I could not get the GPU to fold, but the CPU is! I bet it don't hit 1% though after 24 hours. Waiting for a PPD to show.


I hear ya, brother! I didn't even think to put my work's laptop to work on [email protected], but I've got a client running now! Superfly Core2Duo 2.8Ghz


----------



## Velathawen

Picking up a second 460 tomorrow finally, hope it isn't too late!


----------



## NFSxperts

another WU done here. keep going
EVGA's almost at 100mil


----------



## black06g85

I'll set up my laptop tonight and ps3 when I get home. power bill is going to be terrible for the next 2 days


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13490428*
> I'll set up my laptop tonight and ps3 when I get home. power bill is going to be terrible for the next 2 days


It is VERY unlikely that you'd burn enough electricity in two days to even equal the cost of a Happy Meal from McDonalds from folding on a laptop and a PS3.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Picking up a second 460 tomorrow finally, hope it isn't too late!










Friday the 13th! Who is Jason Folding for? Since we're gettin masacred I'd say not us.

So you got 1 day but you should be able to put out a bit over 4 Clients on your new GPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


What's the voltage on the CPU? That sounds nuts for water.


As in high? The 49c was the CPU socket temp, not the core temp. Core was 34 or 35c I forget now after I cleared min/max for the new day. It's running Vcore of 1.464v in bios with load of 1.48v, and the CPU/NB bios is 1.435v with load at same.


----------



## plumbroke318

Completed 24 WU in about 12 hours. Might as well add another to the "hey this is kinda addicting even tho im not doing anything" club..... I can see myself building another rig soon for this...... Wonder how high I can spike my electricity running 2 of my sig rigs 24/7?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm thinking i should get my gaming rig *sig rig* folding... no idea how much ppd that'll get me though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*


Completed 24 WU in about 12 hours. Might as well add another to the "hey this is kinda addicting even tho im not doing anything" club..... I can see myself building another rig soon for this...... Wonder how high I can spike my electricity running 2 of my sig rigs 24/7?


not by much. they don't use that much energy unless you have GPU's folding aswell.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


As in high? The 49c was the CPU socket temp, not the core temp. Core was 34 or 35c I forget now after I cleared min/max for the new day. It's running Vcore of 1.464v in bios with load of 1.48v, and the CPU/NB bios is 1.435v with load at same.


Yessir, sounded crazy high. I never paid attention to socket temp, only cores, and I don't think I ever saw a core temp even in the 40's.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I'm thinking i should get my gaming rig *sig rig* folding... no idea how much ppd that'll get me though.


You could probably get a few hundred PPD from that atom. haha


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


You could probably get a few hundred PPD from that atom. haha


lol i guess i should just stick to the 2600k's folding then huh?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Yeah I'm really loving folding, very addicting.

I haven't been added to the list yet though. How long does that usually take after you submit the screenshot?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


You could probably get a few hundred PPD from that atom. haha


My Atom N270 churned out a *MONSTER* 481 PPD in four days.









~Ceadder


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceadderman*


my atom n270 churned out a *monster* 481 ppd in four days.









~ceadder










lmao!

Every bit helps, but that was pretty funny how you worded it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


lmao!

Every bit helps, but that was pretty funny how you worded it.










At least it wasn't the only rig Folding.









~Ceadder


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Im struggling with the assertion that we are being deserted on-mass.

If I look at this,










Source: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639

We are pretty steady on our daily production. I would not deny that some folders have left but to pin our decline on people leaving, I dont believe is accurate.

We are maintaining a steady output of points for the cause, the people that are folding, should be proud of such a massive increase in our contribution.

With all such thing, there are many many variables - participation is just one aspect.

As to whinning... its normal at this point for people to start questioning the outcome and what bought us there. I dont consider this as whining, just an inherent need to know "why?".

What I dont like seeing is accusations of cheating and slandering the opposition. We went into this knowing the rules and we should abide by them.

I would suggest, as with last year, that Zodac and the OCN Folding section team will go into all this as part of the post comp de-brief.












not so steady...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds;13490878*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so steady...


Geezus that splains a lot. Up to 13mil PPD and then started plummeting pretty steadily. This is what happens when some negative nancy chimes in and says we're not gonna win IMHO.

Granted we had some weather and parental issues. But no way does that = that big a drop in PPD. This kind of drop off reminds me of all the Book Reading for Charity events I used to do as a kid. Kids would be so jazzed about it and they would say "I'ma read books how much you gonna donate per book" only to turn in their work and have like 2 or 3 books read in a 30 day period. Oh it sounded good at the time. Til they found out it takes a bit of work.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

That's awesome... Take the TOTAL folding points of the teams in 1st., 2nd. and 4th. place (based on Chimp Points), add them up... and we beat them out with our total folding points.

Great job guys... Keep churning out the points, no matter how MONTROUS they are!!!


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Geezus that splains a lot. Up to 13mil PPD and then started plummeting pretty steadily. This is what happens when some negative nancy chimes in and says we're not gonna win IMHO.

Granted we had some weather and parental issues. But no way does that = that big a drop in PPD.









~Ceadder










I don't really think it has anything to do with Ms. Nancy, more to a 10 day marathon of newer, non 24/7 folders being perhaps a bit concerned of cranking their gear up to the max for that amount of time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


I don't really think it has anything to do with Ms. Nancy, more to a 10 day marathon of newer, non 24/7 folders being perhaps a bit concerned of cranking their gear up to the max for that amount of time.


Considering that Formula owners have to keep an eye on their NB temps, that's somewhat reasonable. But even then We plummeted 3 million PPD. That's not temp issues either IMHO. That's people realizing that they are losing ground in their personal accounts and not being able to Game either. I can see the above issues contributing to 1 million PPD lost maybe a bit more. Not 3 million.









~Ceadder


----------



## Lampen

Can't wait to game again in a couple days ><


----------



## gboeds

me? I wonder how many people took an earlier poster's suggestion to fold for TPU to beat HWC at their own game.....

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509455


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Can't wait to game again in a couple days ><


This








I dont play games that often, but once in a few days I like to play a game instead of chatting on forums.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13491051*
> Can't wait to game again in a couple days ><


This! But I did get a lot accomplished around the house last weekend, and probably will again this weekend with no gaming....


----------



## Xyxox

So we're under a tornado warning here right now. Doppler indicated rotation. Watching the live radar feed on my laptop. Storm looks like it will miss us by about fifteen miles or so. Will monitor the situation and continue to fold as long as possible...


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


me? I wonder how many people took an earlier poster's suggestion to fold for TPU to beat HWC at their own game.....

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509455











I was wondering why TPU suddenly had a huge spike of activity. If only I wasn't loyal to OCN, I think it would be a pretty hilarious thing to pursue.


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I was wondering why TPU suddenly had a huge spike of activity. If only I wasn't loyal to OCN, I think it would be a pretty hilarious thing to pursue.


This. Heck, if we end up noon tomorrow with 100 million, I might consider it for kicks.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

So under TPU's current 'steam' do you think they will overtake HWC in 2 days and 53mins?


----------



## j.col

guys, i am a noobie but is there a problem here?
here is a screen shot from last night









on it, it says starting WU at 17.14
now on todays screenshot, it says completed the above WU at 01.13
and then started a new one and then that one finished at 12.08
and yet it didn't give me any more points for them









todays screenie









also my kids are using this pc during the day, so i get low PPD, but i have it running 24/7.
sorry guys,


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13491430*
> So under TPU's current 'steam' do you think they will overtake HWC in 2 days and 53mins?


Only if a bunch of heavy folders joined them.


----------



## Kahbrohn

@ j.col: No problem... Team name and number looks good. SMP folding is a bit slower and usually produces less points than the GPU folding. Estimates and such are based on previous frames of the folding being done so it could vary as you go along. Also, when you complete a work unit, the new work unit assigned may be different and therefore have different points assigned to it as well.


----------



## black06g85

I just hope my rig is still running. Been out of the house since 4am lol. This is the longest I've let the thing run unattended.
new cpu and mobo going in tonight, just hoping the gpu's don't die.


----------



## 10acjed

Im still folding....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13489578*
> Hopefully that means more people for the TC.


Oh, right. I need to start filling up the teams again for that...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Tc???


----------



## zodac

Team Competition; side contest we run for 24/7 Folders (since it runs indefinitely).
http://www.overclock.net/team-competition/


----------



## plumbroke318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13490666*
> I'm thinking i should get my gaming rig *sig rig* folding... no idea how much ppd that'll get me though.
> 
> not by much. they don't use that much energy unless you have GPU's folding aswell.


I have sli'd 570s and a gts 250 along with my oc'd 2600k folding. Then there is all the water cooling stuff like fans (Scythe ultra kazes 120mm x3) and pump.

Still folding!! Top GPU got a little too hot (75*C) for me last night so I popped the side of the case off and am running a big floor fan blowing cool air into the case. 800Ds have little to no airflow and I dont have enough $ to put the cards under water yet.... Temps are more respectable now, 65*C top 570, 60*C middle gts 250 and 45*C for bottom 570.


----------



## fonzye

Go OCNChimping.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13491694*
> Oh, right. I need to start filling up the teams again for that...


Yea, might be an idea to look now.. I have seen that quite a few have left.









(None on my team thankfully).


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I must admit, I've been up and down on this CC. I've tried to remount my cooler to run bigadv but I think there may be something wrong with my chip as it doesnt seem to want to stay cool. I've had my 460 throwing out 12K a day though.


----------



## lordikon

Why is our team one of the only ones that had their points per day start to decrease? Did a bunch of people give up early?


----------



## Krusher33

Yup.









I think it's when folks cried "cheaters" or "rigged" and what not. I'm like "whatever" and just kept folding on. I did pause it for 2 hours last night to release some frustrations by playing BC2.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Why is our team one of the only ones that had their points per day start to decrease? Did a bunch of people give up early?


OCN isn't, other teams are on downtrends as well over the past few days...though ours looks the steepest.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Why is our team one of the only ones that had their points per day start to decrease? Did a bunch of people give up early?


That or it's just a lull in ppd due to less bigadv hits or something, I haven't checked the stats in a while though and don't really want to.








If they did stop early it's a shame because the rest of OCN are still putting out some awesome PPD!









The only time I stopped was just now to change the TIM on my pentium D, the old stuff was put on by the guy I bought most of my rig from and the change to MX2 dropped the temps by 20C







I wonder what the hell the other gunk was









Fold on all









Edit: *Looks at stats* ... *Hides under a rock*


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


I wonder what the hell the other gunk was










Peanut butter?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Peanut butter?


Nah I think it was just cheap, it seemed like it had seperated out into a gel and a liquid which obviously isn't meant to happen. Considering my chip was almost throttling due to heat I knew it needed changing, I just didn't bother checking the PC shop near me until now as I thought they wouldn't have decent paste









Edit: Oh I also blew some dust out of the heatsink so that 20C wasn't all the paste


----------



## Disturbed117

25th wu


----------



## pvp309rcp

After going through a bunch of instability and BSOD I finally decided to lower my overclock. Sadly one of my GPU WU became stuck after another error and I couldn't find out what to do. I tried deleting several files but nothing worked...so I ended up just re-downloading the FAH GPU Tracker V2 and restarted. I hope those 48 WUs were recorded still after deleting the whole folder.


----------



## dcyli

How are chimp points calculated?

[edit]

Total points divided by our points from oct to febor something. So 1,103,028 pts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nearly at 100mil


----------



## Segovax

I'm gonna start folding 24/7 after this.

Anyone want to invite me to their team? Only requirement: cool name. Of course.


----------



## zodac

Expect a thread from me in the main forum in a few days; I'll be looking for Folders.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Yessir, sounded crazy high. I never paid attention to socket temp, only cores, and I don't think I ever saw a core temp even in the 40's.


That would explain why it sounds high than lol. The AMD Hexacores have an odd way of measuring the core temp and the closer they get to the max (62c for core temp) the more accurate they become so we usually read the socket temp. If I was on my sig rig while writing this I'd include a link to explain it better. But ya the core temp is 33-34c in HWMonitor but I'd have to add probably 3 or 4c to be accurate. Also bare in mind room ambient is 83F. Hows your system run temp wise? I have some doubts about this Rasa water block, reviews say there real good but none of my air cooled HS bases are crowned like this thing. It must have a .003" difference from center to outside edges so center hits good but edges must have a slight gap. I'm not that impressed with the flatness of it at all. Is your EK this way?


----------



## 6speed

I'll be dropping my last bigadv in about 27 mins, it will be my last one for the challenge. should give 80k+


----------



## Segovax

It's my PSU isn't it?

I have my CPU/MB/GPU1 on the first rail and my 2nd GPU on the second rail. Also getting some crazy cap whine, I guess I have never pushed it that hard... I did run tri SLI 570's but I guess that didn't stress it as much as this?

GPU1 usage is all across the charts. It says it's GPU2 but it's wrong. I base this on it always being a tad warmer and it's usage is always higher when running applications that don't support SLI.


----------



## DTK

1% left for my bigadv!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Expect a thread from me in the main forum in a few days; I'll be looking for Folders.










Yay! I want to join a team with my 465.. If that is good enough







!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Yay! I want to join a team with my 465.. If that is good enough







!


It is... There are different categories.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


It is... There are different categories.










KK, that is what I thought







!


----------



## adcantu

i want to join a team too!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Expect a thread from me in the main forum in a few days; I'll be looking for Folders.










I'm not being kicked out of my team am I?


----------



## The Sandman

Just curious as to how my 1090T performs. It's running SMP CPU only. How do these PPD's compare to some of you guys? I'm only listing the last four days (24 hr periods). PPD's is what you'd gauge by correct? Or is it the "Credit"?
73.24k PPD or Credit of 16,329
73.381K " " " 16,318
75.039K " " " 16,472 
73.35K " " " 16,177

Being new yet I'm still confused when I see others posting a 75K bigadv score. Is this the PPD or Credit total? How long do bigadv take. Help me out here, I know I'm missing something lol.


----------



## Decade

Well, I'm out. Getting to costly to have the heat from my PC battle the AC.

Not to mention I won't be at my PC until Sunday night so I can't restart [email protected] if it crashes. (As much as I love folding, I love my girlfriend more)


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


(As much as I love folding, I love my girlfriend more)












Wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## sbinh

sheesss .. just left the house to airport and 1 rig is down ... wth!


----------



## MediaRocker

i7 rig is up. SMP and GPU folding.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


(As much as I love folding, I love my girlfriend more)


BLASPHEMY!!!

Everyone knows that gf's and wives (/looks around to see if Mrs. Kah is reading over uncle Kah's shoulder) cost more than electricity!!!

*WHAM!!!*

THAT, my folding friends, was the sound of Mrs. Kah secret weapon... the whirlwind frying pan!


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*











Wash your mouth out with soap!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


BLASPHEMY!!!

Everyone knows that gf's and wives (/looks around to see if Mrs. Kah is reading over uncle Kah's shoulder) cost more than electricity!!!

*WHAM!!!*

THAT, my folding friends, was the sound of Mrs. Kah secret weapon... the whirlwind frying pan!


Hey, she bought me a Nintendo DSi Pokemon White edition as an early b-day gift last month. My b-day isn't until July. So, until Standford starts giving me awesome gifts... xD


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Hey, she bought me a Nintendo DSi Pokemon White edition as an early b-day gift last month. My b-day isn't until July. So, until Standford starts giving me awesome gifts... xD


but they give you a high electric bill Is that not enough







+ fight cancer


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Come on guys you can do it!

This EVGAer is Standing by your side!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Hey, she bought me a Nintendo DSi Pokemon White edition as an early b-day gift last month. My b-day isn't until July. So, until Standford starts giving me awesome gifts... xD


How about the most awesome of presents...the cure of a cancer!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*


il see what this 450 top can do.


I have the exact same GTS450 that you do and get about 10k PPD


----------



## kody7839

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Seabigbear*


Come on guys you can do it!

This EVGAer is Standing by your side!


I agree with the Bear...you guys got this.

Finish strong and blast through the 100,000,000 mark.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Hey, she bought me a Nintendo DSi Pokemon White edition as an early b-day gift last month. My b-day isn't until July. So, until Standford starts giving me awesome gifts... xD


Wait what? Stanford gives you birthday gifts?









My Birthday was on May 10th, looks like Stanford forgot about me.


----------



## Disturbed117

your just not special enough to get one is all kcuestag


----------



## j.col

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


. (As much as I love folding, I love my girlfriend more)


under the thumb?






















cmon guys, keep at it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


your just not special enough to get one is all kcuestag


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Well after my rig died I got a friend started on folding on his rig. i7-920 running smp w/ -bigadv running and a GTS-250 running so.. may not be much but it better than my nothingness... lol have a good night and keep it going OCN...


----------



## Xyxox

97% done on the last bigadv I'll be doing for the CC.


----------



## Sin100

Can anyone help me out?
I am trying to prove that I am folding, the rule is you have to show over 50%, but my client wont go over 50% any more..

See this screen shot to show what I mean:









Can anyone tell me what is going on?
Thanks.


----------



## Blitz6804

Either you're folding too slow, or there is a problem with your system clock. In the client advanced options, tell it to ignore async clocks if you're folding fast enough.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Can anyone help me out?
I am trying to prove that I am folding, the rule is you have to show over 50%, but my client wont go over 50% any more..
Can anyone tell me what is going on?
Thanks.


You're not meeting the deadlines. Are you doing -bigadv?


----------



## Sin100

I am bigadv yes.
I had no idea there were timelines for this. What are they exactly?


----------



## Blitz6804

It looks like you have a 57 minute TPF. I have not done -bigadv, so I do not know the deadline, but a 57 TPF means it would take 3 days, 23 hours to complete.


----------



## Disturbed117

Do we send email's of the folding status after each wu or Do you only have to send proof when on sign up for the cc?








anyways.


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats a pretty big TPF for a i7 bigadv.....


----------



## Sin100

Ok well I will removed -bigadv as it wont be done in time for the challenge and I have to turn my PC off at night.
I removed -bigadv and ran it again, it started on the same percent where it took off, is this normal?


----------



## Disturbed117

delete your work files?


----------



## Dissentience

You have to delete the work folder to get rid of the bigadv unit.
Yeah it's hard to do bigadv if you fold less than 20 hours a day


----------



## Sin100

Thanks, blitz helped me in chat. All working now, expect some more points!









I did actually manage to drop a bigadv a few days back when I went away for a few days and left my PC on.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Ok well I will removed -bigadv as it wont be done in time for the challenge and I have to turn my PC off at night.
I removed -bigadv and ran it again, it started on the same percent where it took off, is this normal?


You need to boot the WU. It's still on a -bigadv if it picked up after you unchecked it. If you shut off at night, that's why the -bigadv is failing. To effectively use -bigadv you must fold 24/7.

Edit: got beat to it. ;p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


Do we send email's of the folding status after each wu or Do you only have to send proof when on sign up for the cc?
anyways.


Email it in once, with a WU at or above 50%.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


You need to boot the WU. It's still on a -bigadv if it picked up after you unchecked it. If you shut off at night, that's why the -bigadv is failing. To effectively use -bigadv you must fold 24/7.

Edit: got beat to it. ;p

*Email it in once, with a WU at or above 50%*.


i got that part. i was just







for a moment 
thanks.


----------



## jagz

Going on 2 rigs for around 20 hours now, Prob generated about 15-20k Points. I know my 2nd PC says it's generated 5,000 points and thats just a q8300 with a very old Nvidia 8600GS. I assume my sig rig has done alot more damage. Can't tell tho, v7 isn't as nice to use (IMO) as v2. Usually have "unknown" credit's on it, anyway.


----------



## Bobicon

So is it just me at this point or am I the only person rooting for Tech Power Up to pull off a epic comeback and beats HWC?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Arg! Noticed she was stuck on a 100% WU, so I turned on the hidden windows and got this over and over again. What's up?

Code:


Code:


[02:00:44] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:00:51] Passkey found
[02:00:51] - Will indicate memory of 8191 MB
[02:00:51] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[02:00:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:00:51] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:00:52] Posted data.
[02:00:52] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[02:00:52] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:00:52] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Just curious as to how my 1090T performs. It's running SMP CPU only. How do these PPD's compare to some of you guys? I'm only listing the last four days (24 hr periods). PPD's is what you'd gauge by correct? Or is it the "Credit"?
73.24k PPD or Credit of 16,329
73.381K " " " 16,318
75.039K " " " 16,472 
73.35K " " " 16,177

Being new yet I'm still confused when I see others posting a 75K bigadv score. Is this the PPD or Credit total? How long do bigadv take. Help me out here, I know I'm missing something lol.


This thread passed on over my question a while back, can anyone give me even half an answer Pleeeeease?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

question:

is it normal for single CPU system to get 107K from a P2684 bigadv wu? i have two on my sandy bridge rigs and they've been going all day and i'm still hovering at 107k for each rig. TFP is 32minutes

Normally I get only 85k from a bigadv wu and the 2684 wu's i normally get even less.

sandy bridge 2600k @ 4.5ghz running Ubuntu


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Arg! Noticed she was stuck on a 100% WU, so I turned on the hidden windows and got this over and over again. What's up?

Code:


Code:


[02:00:44] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:00:51] Passkey found
[02:00:51] - Will indicate memory of 8191 MB
[02:00:51] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[02:00:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:00:51] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:00:52] Posted data.
[02:00:52] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try a
gain in a bit.
[02:00:52] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:00:52] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


That happens when there is a shortage of work units. It happens to us all. Be patient.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


This thread passed on over my question a while back, can anyone give me even half an answer Pleeeeease?


Check here.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13495987*
> question:
> 
> is it normal for single CPU system to get 107K from a P2684 bigadv wu? i have two on my sandy bridge rigs and they've been going all day and i'm still hovering at 107k for each rig. TFP is 32minutes
> 
> Normally I get only 85k from a bigadv wu and the 2684 wu's i normally get even less.
> 
> sandy bridge 2600k @ 4.5ghz running Ubuntu


Yes it is they changed the point value of the 2684's but on top end rigs they ares still about 15% shy of PPD compared to other bigadv WU's.


----------



## jagz

Am I wasting my time trying to fold my old 8600GS in my #2 PC with the q8300? Because my CPU has completed 2 WU's and failed 0, while my GPU has completed 0 and failed 5. lol. Gettin point's tho


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13496355*
> Yes it is they changed the point value of the 2684's but on top end rigs they ares still about 15% shy of PPD compared to other bigadv WU's.


thank you!!!!!! i didnt know that it had changed!!!!


----------



## goodtobeking

I have one more -bigadv about to drop, will be the last for the cc.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13496438*
> Am I wasting my time trying to fold my old 8600GS in my #2 PC with the q8300? Because my CPU has completed 2 WU's and failed 0, while my GPU has completed 0 and failed 5. lol. Gettin point's tho


If your GPU has failed 5 WUs then you have a problem with your GPU - either your clocks are not stable or your card is just knackered...


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

I have another bigadv dropping too. Couple of hours left on it.


----------



## MediaRocker

Putting out a peaking 20-30K PPD on my new rig as we speak.


----------



## ErdincIntel

My last bigadv WU for OCNChimpin will land in ~20 hours. Other than a blackout in our district (12 hours







) I've been folding non-stop from start. We did excellent job, look at the point we had after all







Congratulations everyone! But little bit from rules and little bit from some of us who give up easily we got 3rd. It doesn't matter, we did a great job and Stanford win







I hope all these efforts are going to find its place and give practical fruits for people. Anyways *FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13497678*
> Putting out a peaking 20-30K PPD on my new rig as we speak.


I get that with about 4 rigs altogether... NICE.


----------



## MediaRocker




----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

my last -bigadv will drop 2 hrs from now tomorrow... its good for 72K


----------



## XPD541

My AMD Phenom II has been folding away on a p10112 unit for a couple of days now and I am not even sure what PPD it's getting because Client v7 does not want to tell me PPD and I have yet to find a bonus calc that will show me the goods. Hmmmm.. Hope my OC is stable and that this has not just been an enormous waste of my time. Ran Prime 95 for an hour and a half and nothing fishy happened, temps are under 50c...

22 min. TPF @ 4.0ghz, 77% done.

`


----------



## EpicPie

Folded for at least 12 hours today while I was gone. 25k PPD.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13498343*
> My AMD Phenom II has been folding away on a p10112 unit for a couple of days now and I am not even sure what PPD it's getting because Client v7 does not want to tell me PPD and I have yet to find a bonus calc that will show me the goods. Hmmmm.. Hope my OC is stable and that this has not just been an enormous waste of my time. Ran Prime 95 for an hour and a half and nothing fishy happened, temps are under 50c...
> 
> 22 min. TPF @ 4.0ghz, 77% done.
> 
> `


Well an educated guess puts it between 6k-9k....
http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## nagle3092

I bet we can hit 110 million before the CC is over.


----------



## XPD541

Blast it.. Sorry. It's a 10121. Still not on the list. >.< The folding forums have a thread on it and it says that the unit takes a few days.... I really hope it finishes in time for the end of the CC. :/


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13498421*
> Blast it.. Sorry. It's a 10121. Still not on the list. >.< The folding forums have a thread on it and it says that the unit takes a few days.... I really hope it finishes in time for the end of the CC. :/


Good Luck....


----------



## K3VL4R

Last bigadv (2686) for Chimpin here @ 21%. Don't know if it will finish on time









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zzM

Dropped my last 2 bigadvs today and had to cut off my GPU farm. It got over 90*F in my computer room. Not so good.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzM;13498660*
> Dropped my last 2 bigadvs today and had to cut off my GPU farm. It got over 90*F in my computer room. Not so good.


Wowza. Open a window?


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzM;13498660*
> Dropped my last 2 bigadvs today and had to cut off my GPU farm. It got over 90*F in my computer room. Not so good.


A few nights ago:










Tonight... and it's just begun







:










FOLD ON!

And for those that don't know. It's in Celcius. 45c = 113F and 32.9c = 91.2F (and that's with this fan going)


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13498787*
> A few nights ago:
> 
> Tonight... and it's just begun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> FOLD ON!
> 
> And for those that don't know. It's in Celcius. 45c = 113F and 32.9c = 91.2F (and that's with this fan going)












I'm lucky, because last 2 weeks it's been unusually cold compared to seasonal normal temperatures here. My room temperature oscillates between 20C and 25C. My cpu loop water temperature is 33C at most. What a coincidence that it's starting to warm and it's sunny today and CC is finishing tomorrow. 45C is a lot, good luck to you, try not to melt away









*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## allikat

Sorry guys, my rig is out, it just can't cope with the heat from long term folding, I keep getting BSODs. I just threw in my sig without thinking about cooling it, hoping I had enough, and it just plain wasn't able to cope with the sustained load. I'll have some better cooling for next year! Promise! I think I contributed about 30 completed WUs from SMP and my 460s.

Note to self: Make sure you design the rig to be up to folding next time before signing up for the CC.


----------



## zodac




----------



## allikat

I did my best! Sorry...


----------



## zodac

I know that; I'm sad because your rig is BSODing.


----------



## Jihadzero

Sigh so far my electric usage has spiked from May 3rd, to this date I have used 5128 kWh and we still have Saturday and Sunday. I almost want to just move before that bill comes in







. That just shows how much I hate cancer


----------



## zodac

Wow... that's like a lot. Like, *really* a lot. O_O


----------



## zodac

Ok, all emails have been checked and replied to.

*If you haven't got a reply yet, please resend your email to [email protected].*


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13499571*
> Ok, all emails have been checked and replied to.
> 
> *If you haven't got a reply yet, please resend your email to [email protected].*


Bet you did one huge, WHEW!, when that was done!


----------



## drew630

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13498787*
> A few nights ago:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Tonight... and it's just begun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> *snip*
> 
> FOLD ON!
> 
> And for those that don't know. It's in Celcius. 45c = 113F and 32.9c = 91.2F (and that's with this fan going)
> 
> *snip*


I know it's been hot here lately, but dang son!! With it being cooler both yesterday and today, though, you should have at least opened a window.


----------



## adcantu

yea its going to be nice this week. Dreading the summer though


----------



## BWG

Zodac, xxxxx points to 100 mil in title?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13499591*
> Bet you did one huge, WHEW!, when that was done!


I'm not done; I've got to check off all of them with the spreadsheet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13499756*
> Zodac, xxxxx points to 100 mil in title?


I'm not around consistently enough to update it.


----------



## Disturbed117

on my 27th wu
i suppose that good? lol
feel bad for not doing bigadv's in linux


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel;13498927*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky, because last 2 weeks it's been unusually cold compared to seasonal normal temperatures here. My room temperature oscillates between 20C and 25C. My cpu loop water temperature is 33C at most. What a coincidence that it's starting to warm and it's sunny today and CC is finishing tomorrow. 45C is a lot, good luck to you, try not to melt away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOLD ON!!!*


Sounds like an unstable OC to me!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, all emails have been checked and replied to.

*If you haven't got a reply yet, please resend your email to [email protected].*


Wow, the personal touch is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13499756*
> Zodac, xxxxx points to 100 mil in title?


Need 3,506,068... The 100 million is in the bag guys!!!


----------



## alwang17

Well I just cleaned out my case and I never realized how dusty this room was (and Shanghai in general). Turns out that there was a complete layer of dust over the heatsink on my gpu; getting rid of that lowered load temps from 77-80Â° all the way down to 60-65Â°. My new V6GT also lowered my cpu load temps from 70Â° to roughly 45-50Â°(air-con on). So now I have no qualms about leaving my rig folding.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Well I just cleaned out my case and I never realized how dusty this room was (and Shanghai in general). Turns out that there was a complete layer of dust over the heatsink on my gpu; getting rid of that lowered load temps from 77-80Â° all the way down to 60-65Â°. My new V6GT also lowered my cpu load temps from 70Â° to roughly 45-50Â°(air-con on). So now I have no qualms about leaving my rig folding.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13500171*
> Well I just cleaned out my case and I never realized how dusty this room was (and Shanghai in general). Turns out that there was a complete layer of dust over the heatsink on my gpu; getting rid of that lowered load temps from 77-80° all the way down to 60-65°. My new V6GT also lowered my cpu load temps from 70° to roughly 45-50°(air-con on). So now I have no qualms about leaving my rig folding.


Damn!!! How long have you had the CPU at 70*C???????


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13499756*
> Zodac, xxxxx points to 100 mil in title?


Lol, don't you think Zodac has done a lot already







?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;13500203*
> Lol, don't you think Zodac has done a lot already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


No








lol


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13500202*
> Damn!!! How long have you had the CPU at 70*C???????


For about....1 and a half months now?








I never thought I would have one of those super dusty cases, even with my HAF-932, but it turns out I underestimated the amount of dust in shanghai.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


For about....1 and a half months now?








I never thought I would have one of those super dusty cases, even with my HAF-932, but it turns out I underestimated the amount of dust in shanghai.


Yeah... Not only Shanghai. We do live on a dust ball floating in space!

I'd check that case minimum every 3 months just to make sure. You have made a nice investment to let something as dust come and ruin it for you. Glad you caught it though.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


For about....1 and a half months now?








I never thought I would have one of those super dusty cases, even with my HAF-932, but it turns out I underestimated the amount of dust in shanghai.


wow im surprised that chip has not shut down. 
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

from what this says your max temps are 62c


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Yeah... Not only Shanghai. We do live on a dust ball floating in space!

I'd check that case minimum every 3 months just to make sure. You have made a nice investment to let something as dust come and ruin it for you. Glad you caught it though.


Well I was planning to get a new cooler for a while and had a few friends help me with cleaning. Man, the amount of dust in there shocked me. Maybe it'll benefit me greatly if I buy an air purifier or filter and place it near my computer. Yeah and the 80Â° did seem somewhat strange. Gotta make sure to check it every few weeks or so, since even two days will leave an impressive layer of dust on the side panel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


wow im surprised that chip has not shut down. 
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

from what this says your max temps are 62c











Good thing I cleaned it out. Hopefully even if the V6GT gets dusty, it'll keep it cool enough.


----------



## zzM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jihadzero*


Sigh so far my electric usage has spiked from May 3rd, to this date I have used 5128 kWh







and we still have Saturday and Sunday. I almost want to just move before that bill comes in







. That just shows how much I hate cancer










That would be $666.64 for what electricity costs me. You are one admirable folder.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Well I was planning to get a new cooler for a while and had a few friends help me with cleaning. Man, the amount of dust in there shocked me. Maybe it'll benefit me greatly if I buy an air purifier or filter and place it near my computer. Yeah and the 80Â° did seem somewhat strange. Gotta make sure to check it every few weeks or so, since even two days will leave an impressive layer of dust on the side panel.









Good thing I cleaned it out. Hopefully even if the V6GT gets dusty, it'll keep it cool enough.


The air purifier/filter will help but not 100%. It should allow you to then maybe check once every 6 months but the purifier/filter will need to be checked more often so it's a trade off.

Personally... I'd look into water cooling if the dust situation is that bad. You get better temps and the dust affects the cooling much less. You still need to go in and clean up along the way.

Also, remember, dust does not only cause temp issues. People do not realize this, but with enough accumulation, that dust "could" become an electrical conductor and short out your components. At least that was lesson number one we got in the US Navy when I went to Electricians school.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13500377*
> The air purifier/filter will help but not 100%. It should allow you to then maybe check once every 6 months but the purifier/filter will need to be checked more often so it's a trade off.
> 
> Personally... I'd look into water cooling if the dust situation is that bad. You get better temps and the dust affects the cooling much less. You still need to go in and clean up along the way.
> 
> Also, remember, dust does not only cause temp issues. People do not realize this, but with enough accumulation, that dust "could" become an electrical conductor and short out your components. At least that was lesson number one we got in the US Navy when I went to Electricians school.


Well I think it'd be worth it since I wouldn't have to open up the case and take everything out. Water cooling is something I would totally try to do right now, if not for the fact that many companies refuse to do business, or do barely any business in China, mostly due to fears of fake products on the market. A guy I talked to said that the CM Hyper 212+ hasn't been sold in China for a long time mostly because someone made an exact copy of it and sold if for roughly 60% cheaper. Obviously it didn't cool as well but the DIY market in China is dead, so companies don't find it profitable to operate here anymore. To further prove that point, there has been, to date, not one legitimate EVGA product sold in China, other than smuggled goods. It's said that most peopel know ASUS, 0.1% of them know DFI, and 0.1% of that 0.1% know EVGA. Apparently there's some sort of secret society of hardcore enthusiasts that extend invitations sporadically, but haven't for a long time. Would be pretty neat to get to know them or even join them.
The static electricity part is pretty scary; makes cleaning out the case all the more important then.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I just ran a malware scan,found 2 items,cleaned and now getting 6k PPD more!! Damn you free streaming pr0n sites,DAMN YOU!!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


I just ran a malware scan,found 2 items,cleaned and now getting 6k PPD more!! Damn you free streaming pr0n sites,DAMN YOU!!


----------



## Defiler

HELP!!!!

I'm not getting any new WUs.

[14:32:00] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[14:32:00] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:32:12] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

It was like this all friggin night!!!

I tried deleting the WU and restarting but nothing.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


HELP!!!!

I'm not getting any new WUs.

[14:32:00] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[14:32:00] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:32:12] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

It was like this all friggin night!!!

I tried deleting the WU and restarting but nothing.


It could well be a shortage on Stanford's end.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


It could well be a shortage on Stanford's end.


My GPU was going all night though and still has a WU currently working. Could it be because I have -bigadv enabled on my CPU and that's what ran out?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


My GPU was going all night though and still has a WU currently working. Could it be because I have -bigadv enabled on my CPU and that's what ran out?


Could be. I've had many-hours long stretches of being unable to get a new smp WU.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13500688*
> Could be. I've had many-hours long stretches of being unable to get a new smp WU.


K. I turned -bigadv off and restarted and it's going now. Wish I would've know this earlier. I'm very close to 100K PPD. A first for me.


----------



## Xyxox

I turned off bigadv since I wouldn't complete one before the end of the CC and it dropped my PPD from 53K to 42K. Not as bad as I expected.


----------



## dave12

I just saw that we are like 20 points out of second and this happened.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;13501207*
> I just saw that we are like 20 points out of second and this happened.....


Little teams can ramp up pretty fast


----------



## gboeds

and we can ramp down pretty fast...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639

  
 You Tube


----------



## zodac

2 copies of Portal donated by shnur.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


For about....1 and a half months now?








I never thought I would have one of those super dusty cases, even with my HAF-932, but it turns out I underestimated the amount of dust in shanghai.































~Ceadder


----------



## sbinh

another bad news ... Just checked my rigs at home .. another rig was down .. 
So now 2 rigs are down ... still have 8 are up & crunching bigadv ...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


another bad news ... Just checked my rigs at home .. another rig was down .. 
So now 2 rigs are down ... still have 8 are up & crunching bigadv ...


what's up with the failed systems? Terminal? Or can you salvage one or both of them?


----------



## sbinh

Don't know .. I am TDY .. can't physically check them







.... sheeesss .. hate it


----------



## Disturbed117

dang. storms coming my way hope the electric stays on.

on my 28th wu 
26 of which have uploaded.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Crap...my c2d e5200 is crunching away at over 2K PPD on an 8K point project... it still has 1 day and 9hrs left







not in time for the CC end


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Don't know .. I am *TDY* .. can't physically check them







.... sheeesss .. hate it


HA! Haven't seen those letters in that combination in a LONG time. Nice.









~Ceadder


----------



## amd-dude

Time for the final push....OC'ed grfx card and going for a X3 unlock @ 4.4ghz I hope it's stable.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Why did the thread name change?


----------



## stren

Finished my last bigadv and switched to SMP


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Why did the thread name change?


I changed it a couple of days ago. It was clear we weren't gonna be able to compete with HWC/TPU, so I changed the goal in the title.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stren*


Finished my last bigadv and switched to SMP










^This


----------



## Velathawen

1 more day of folding left. Hopefully we can make the best of it!


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


1 more day of folding left. Hopefully we can make the best of it!


As long as everybody keeps folding we'll make the 100 million.


----------



## EpicPie

Sucks that EVGA had an incredibly huge handicap. lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I changed it a couple of days ago. It was clear we weren't gonna be able to compete with HWC/TPU, so I changed the goal in the title.










Sadly we would be COMFORTABLY in 1st place had people followed through and changed over for CC and others stuck around.

Still can't get past that 3 million PPD drop. That's just nuts.









[sarcasm]People don't mind 24/7 folding for their teams or themselves but OCN is askin too much. [/sarcasm]









~Ceadder


----------



## Antolen

dropping bigadv in an hour, i don't think i can get 1 more before Sunday, so will just start regular after.


----------



## Wishmaker

I am still folding for OCN. When I start something, I am finishing it. Here's too the 100 million mark!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The 2600k is doing smp now.
The 920 will have a hard time to complete the unit in time, hopefully it will.


----------



## Kahbrohn

98,959,630 out of 100,000,000 - WE ARE FRIGGIN CLOSE!!!! Fold! Fold! Fold! Let's see if we can do this TODAY and tomorrow will be gravy day...


----------



## 10acjed

just dropped my final from the cpu, not enough time to get another in...

So its all out GPU... Bumping the clocks up and going for broke......

Ohh the sweet squeel of success


----------



## Kevdog

24 hours left.....


----------



## Disturbed117

68% on my 28th wu 
man my pc is getting warm lol


----------



## KOBALT

Looking forward to going back to the TC for June









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


24 hours left.....










~35hrs left. Didn't anyone teach you how many hours are in a day?







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Looking forward to going back to the TC for June









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


Me too, however im still at my moms, and my remote desktop doesnt work







So i might keep folding for OCNChimpin after the TC xD


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


just dropped my final from the cpu, not enough time to get another in...

So its all out GPU... Bumping the clocks up and going for broke......

Ohh the sweet squeel of success


switch to normal SMP for the remaining time - you should manage a fair few units...


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Me too, however im still at my moms, and my remote desktop doesnt work







So i might keep folding for OCNChimpin after the TC xD


Same, my work computer is going to be folding under OCN Chimpin until Monday. Doesn't matter as long as it folds for the cure.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Same, my work computer is going to be folding under OCN Chimpin until Monday. Doesn't matter as long as it folds for the cure.










Likewise. I had thought of stopping the SMP units before I left home yesterday (as they contribute very little PPD, at very low PPD/W on my old CPUs - so I only ran SMP client for the Chimps) but I figured I might as well push on til the end...


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


~35hrs left. Didn't anyone teach you how many hours are in a day?







lulz

~Ceadder










Look at the counter at the top http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

23 hours left


----------



## phazer11

My bigadv just dropped. We had a storm about 4 hours ago bigadv was at 96% (2 hours) so I stopped the unit and put the whole system in suspend. I turned it back on and almost lost the unit the VM apparently cleared the 8 thread script I have to use. It said deleting WU so I ctrl+z like lightning rebooted the vm and tried again luckily enough it resumed it! 
*whew*
Starting SMP now for 24k PPD so I should be able to make that if not maybe only 23k points but still.

99/100 mill
The point disparity is lol. from 2nd to first is 30 points, 3rd to second is 20 points, and 4th to 3rd is 30 points lmao.

Oh well even if we didn't maintain second all the way through we still did amazing considering the handicap and there is still a little less than a day to go! I think we can go at least 108 million maybe 110 if everyone jumps in.

Long live OCN. I hope everyone can keep folding.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

less then 550k away from 100mill


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sadly we would be COMFORTABLY in 1st place had people followed through and changed over for CC and others stuck around.

Still can't get past that 3 million PPD drop. That's just nuts.









[sarcasm]People don't mind 24/7 folding for their teams or themselves but OCN is askin too much. [/sarcasm]









~Ceadder










I don't believe that to be true! The rules favored the smaller teams to even things out. That said with them adding a few PC's it would take us hundreds to make up for that. OCN has never put up numbers like this before and I think everyone here deserves a pat on the back. I changed over my rigs to continue my quest to 5 million, which I did after realizing there was no way my few PDD was going to mean the difference of getting us to 1st place.

I think we did very well but 10 days long is a bit much, for me anyway. I did fold longer than my norm and that's a plus for OCN no matter what. My reward is a higher electric bill and reading post like yours instead of how awesome it was for so many OCN members to pull the record numbers we did.

I don't mean to single you out Ceadderman, I just feel the positives of this competition outway not getting 1st place. Maybe next year the rules will be different and we might win, but it's more of a rally to help win the war on cancer and diseases. That's how I feel it anyway.

Nice job BTW!


----------



## phazer11

Plus there were the other teams joining up which I dont feel was handled properly. And it's more like 490-500 k points to 100 mill I just dropped about 50 K points between my laptops, bigadv, and gfx cards.


----------



## Kahbrohn

99,450,022 of 100,000,000 - Yeah baby... I am about to propose we try and make it 110,000,000!

Think it can be done?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

We have hit our target of 100,000,000


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think that we can still beat eVGA if we go all out. We don't know until we try though. If everyone makes a last ditch effort then who knows, maybe we can take back 2nd or 1st. So everyone turn all there clients on and get going on the push for 1st. Good luck ladies and gentlemen (I use those phrases very loosely in all of your cases lol)


----------



## Xyxox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


We have hit our target of 100,000,000










Almost makes me want to jump ship to ChimPowerUp for the rest of the CC.










Almost...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compaddict*


I don't believe that to be true! The rules favored the smaller teams to even things out. That said with them adding a few PC's it would take us hundreds to make up for that. OCN has never put up numbers like this before and I think everyone here deserves a pat on the back. I changed over my rigs to continue my quest to 5 million, which I did after realizing there was no way my few PDD was going to mean the difference of getting us to 1st place.

I think we did very well but 10 days long is a bit much, for me anyway. I did fold longer than my norm and that's a plus for OCN no matter what. My reward is a higher electric bill and reading post like yours instead of how awesome it was for so many OCN members to pull the record numbers we did.

I don't mean to single you out Ceadderman, I just feel the positives of this competition outway not getting 1st place. Maybe next year the rules will be different and we might win, but it's more of a rally to help win the war on cancer and diseases. That's how I feel it anyway.

Nice job BTW!










1.3mil per day + the clients that were never changed over would have given us the advantage we needed.

I agree about the power bill, but if people were worried about the power bill, they wouldn't be Folding IMHO. Not even for 8 hours a day. We're talking full load here.
















I agree the positives are huge. But this is a competition and I'm a hyper competitive nut. I'm the kind of guy that will lend people money in Monopoly just so I can get every last buck. I'm the kind of guy that doesn't sandbag tricks in Spades, Pinochle or Rummy because I want every last point to be accounted for. I'm the kind of guy that roots for his team to blow their opponent out and get mad when they don't win convincingly enough or the Officials blow stupidly dumb calls that a three year old could get right. I don't talk trash, cause I'd rather own ya on the scoreboard.

YES! I am _*THAT*_ guy.







lulz

That being said I am happy that we introduced more people to Folding. That's what the competition was about. I just cannot be happy that we took part though. This was a competition after all. If it was a Folding Drive then YAAAAAAAAAAY US!









But it's a competition and I feel a bit miffed that people don't take it seriously and start dropping off like flies midway through it.I'll get over it...

...eventually.









~Ceadder


----------



## robbo2

What is your avatar? I can't help but think lap dance


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


What is your avatar? I can't help but think lap dance










Just a drunk monkey hangin off a chair and hangin round a girl.









Lap dance. Nice!









~Ceadder


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxox*


Almost makes me want to jump ship to ChimPowerUp for the rest of the CC.










Almost...


Lol, yeah. An additional 10 mil will be enough for them to completely crush HWC


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done everyone, 100 mil in 9 days under one username!


----------



## Clox

Wow, congrats everyone on breaking the 100 mil!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Now back to my regular avatar!







Bring on the TC!

(and prizes).


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Now back to my regular avatar!







Bring on the TC!

(and prizes).










It's not time yet!!!!!

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


It's not time yet!!!!!

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~












~Ceadder


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


It's not time yet!!!!!

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


Its always time for cake.


----------



## jagz

Should I go back to v2 of FAH instead of v7? I ask because I do not get any score credit for my 1100t in v7, atleast that it shows me. Is v7 preferred for my specs? & for 6 cores?


----------



## KOBALT

It may not show your credit, but you're still getting it. Use HFM to monitor your clients points.

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I've sent in my last bigadv wu of this chimpc. Now for gpu only.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


It may not show your credit, but you're still getting it. Use HFM to monitor your clients points.

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


Didn't think you can use HFM with the v7 client?


----------



## JorgyBaby

Would a photo of the ps3 client with a piece of paper in front with username etc be OK. My rig is down now, so cannot get a screen shot anymore. I took a picture of the ps3 one an hour or so ago, if this is OK I'll email it in.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorgyBaby*


Would a photo of the ps3 client with a piece of paper in front with username etc be OK. My rig is down now, so cannot get a screen shot anymore. I took a picture of the ps3 one an hour or so ago, if this is OK I'll email it in.










Send Z a PM or even (dare I say) LilChris.


----------



## The_Seabigbear

For hitting the 100m mark!


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Send Z a PM or even (dare I say) LilChris.










Shockingly, Lil chris is very helpful with my questions.


----------



## falconkaji

Woah, 100 million.

Go team!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Seabigbear*


For hitting the 100m mark!


----------



## ViSioNx

heres another one for ocnchimpin!!!


----------



## Nightz2k

w00t, passed 100 mil _(just got back and noticed)_. GO *OCN*!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

woot


----------



## Couch Potato

Yeah! 100,000,000.

I will drop 1 more bigadv before this is over!


----------



## Gregarious Raconteur

So, are we going to try for 110mil by midnight tomorrow now?

=P


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Just started folding :\


----------



## mike44njdevils

Everyone that stuck it out for this CC should be uber proud of themselves...ONE HUNDRED MILLION POINTS is nothing to shake a stick at.


----------



## TheReaperWaits




----------



## Demented




----------



## junsunn

Woo... That's good as. =D


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Now aim for 120?


----------



## Crabid

*pats his PC* Crunched a fair few bigadvs ^-^

Wish we could have won though, the new points system is a bit weird, makes it very hard for larger groups who have that much more to collate together to achieve the same results as a smaller close knit community.

But then we're second on points too xD

Oh well.


----------



## torquejunky

About to drop my last bigadv of the session. Will be switching over to smallers









Congrats to everyone who hung in there to hit the big 100mil, getting third place, and folding a crap ton for a good cause...


----------



## ikem

congrats to all that folded for the big 100mil, lets not take the 3rd place as a defeat, but as success on other fields. Im already planning to get folding rigs setup for next year.


----------



## meru

Have been folding 24/7 since CC started, starting tomorrow my rig can finally rest.


----------



## Demented

The CC has definitely shown me that my For Mom rig will be a solid 24/7 folder. With only one restart because I updated Windows, it's been running solid the entire CC. All I need to do now is get a better GPU for MORE PPD!!!


----------



## 5prout

100 million







!!


----------



## MediaRocker

I'm still folding. I'm pumping em out as much as possible. In total I've put out ~20K on my new desktop(which I got folding not even 2 days ago) and ~22,800 points on my old P4 that's been folding since Saturday night.

Not too much.. but I'm trying!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker;13507443*
> ~22,800 points on my old P4 that's been folding since Saturday night.


Woah, what? How did you get that many points from a P4 in a week?


----------



## Demented

Who are We?


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13507492*
> Who are We?


We are Champions!!! LOL


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demented;13507492*
> who are we?


EVGA Ocn


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thereaperwaits;13507488*
> woah, what? How did you get that many points from a p4 in a week?


8800gts


----------



## falconkaji

By the time I get back on here, the CC will be over. I just got into folding about two months ago, and I'm glad I made it in time for this thing. Very cool.

If only I could have gotten a PSU for my third rig...

Next year.


----------



## Blostorm

I wish we could have ended up first!

Teams shouldn't be merging to be honest, nor have the world rank 1 folder in them ;P

I'm really happy we did over 100 million points but the most I'm proud of is all the units we folded to help cure cancer and diseases.

There is still 15 hours to go, but I'm really proud of all the job we did to help Standford University.

OCN







!


----------



## XPD541

I have said it once and I'll say it again: There needs to be a cap on how many contributors from outside the team can join the team, and then also a cap on how many extra points per day may be gleaned on a percentage basis compared to what the team's base points per day were before the outside contributors joined. The 30% penalty would THEN apply ALSO, but only to the point where the team in question is making 10~15% more then their base points.

This would encourage other team members to fold for several teams instead of throwing the majority of their weight onto a single team and tipping the results unfairly.

/opinion

*Still Folding for the CC*

OCN FTW!!!


----------



## Xyxox

Still folding 42K.

I'll switch back to my own folding name tomorrow after the CC is done.


----------



## reflex99

Just took my GPU rig offline.

Sorry guys but it isn't worth fighting a losing battle. Sometimes you need to concede.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13507492*
> Who are We?


Meat Popsicles!


----------



## Kahbrohn

102,422,235 - yes!

Good job guys... Anyone want to try for 110,000,000???


----------



## Darius Silver

I've learned something from this CC...

I need to reseat the heatsink on my GPUs.


----------



## Disturbed117

on my 34th wu i suppose it wont matter now lol


----------



## tha808evangelist

say bubbas, im still folding for chimp challenge, all the way to the end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just got my gtx 260 and my phenom x2 560 up and running a minute ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i needed to buy another mobo, i got a little biostar a780l!!! i definitely will hit 1 million points real fast once cc is over


----------



## Demented

This has been one hell of an up and down roller coaster Chimp Challenge! I was definitely more involved this time, and I vow to become a prominent folder from now on!!!

Fold on!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13508637*
> This has been one hell of an up and down roller coaster Chimp Challenge! I was definitely more involved this time, and I vow to become a prominent folder from now on!!!
> 
> Fold on!


Awesome.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

a bit over 13hours left! lets hit 110-115mill!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13508305*
> Just took my GPU rig offline.
> 
> Sorry guys but it isn't worth fighting a losing battle. Sometimes you need to concede.


A loosing battle to 110K?







The battle... I do not see it.

Thanks for contributing anyway


----------



## Lord Xeb

I had to stop folding thanks to my card acting up... I did a few tests and it seems that it hates anything above 73C at 1000core... Well, she has been running 74C and I get failed WUs e-e

I can fold on my 98GTX+ and Q6600, but I am not folding unless I can have all or nothing. Also I have a bunch of transcoding to do for my stepdad that needs to get done :/


----------



## selectstriker2

just dropped my last bigadv wu in a couple hours ago, now just folding on the 470 to net some last points


----------



## full_force1986

We have done really well thats heaps of points.


----------



## Ceadderman

My systems have a well deserved rest coming up. I think I'll take the next couple of days and give them dust maintenance once it stops raining outside and give them both a breather before firing back up for Team Folding and personal PPD stat padding.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13508305*
> Just took my GPU rig offline.
> 
> Sorry guys but it isn't worth fighting a losing battle. Sometimes you need to concede.


There is definitely no losing going on around here.


----------



## Velathawen

I was really hoping OCN + EVGA could combine for equal points to the other teams combined, but being short 10 mil with 15 hours to go seems to be too big a stretch


----------



## ErdincIntel

This is awesome!
OCNChimpin statistics:
108M this month and counting!!!
on 9th of May ~13M ppd!
I think this has been a great competition








*FOLD ON!!!*


----------



## WvoulfeXX

I will double my production for next years CC and make sure we win somehow!!!

Edit: Still folding on till the end like a real OCNer!!!


----------



## zodac

Hey look! 100mil!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13510867*
> Hey look! 100mil!


Hugs for everyone!


----------



## galaxyy

nice job! Good to see we hit 100mil. Now that we've hit that target, I'm shutting my system down. 800W system times 36c/kWH = $$$$$$

I'm pretty sure I pay one of the highest (if not the highest) rates in the country.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX*


I will double my production for next years CC and make sure we win somehow!!!

Edit: Still folding on till the end like a real OCNer!!!


Damn right! I don't even fold regularly with you guys and I'm folding 'til the end


----------



## zodac

Ok guys, we've got ~8 hours to make 5.5mil and break the 100CP mark.

*LET'S DO THIS!







*


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok guys, we've got ~8 hours to make 5.5mil and break the 100CP mark.

*LET'S DO THIS!







*


I'm in! I'll be folding until early evening!

Who are We?


----------



## zodac

_*mumbles incoherently*_


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*CHIMPIONS!*_


Fixed!


----------



## zodac

Yes... that's what I said.


----------



## crazyap7

Damn it, even if we averaged on the high end of the spectrum at 500,000 points per update, in 6 updates we're going to be about 3 mil off.

But we did reach 100mil+ points in 10 days, which is just plain


----------



## the_beast

Something's happened to one of my GT 240s - it's dropped from ~4,500 ppd to 1,500ppd. And I can't find out why for another 24hrs or so til I get home.

My other cards' are still going strong, but all my SMP clients won't finish before the end of the Chimps now.


----------



## Zyphur

Nobody let up! Everyone give it all you got and break 100 chimp points!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Fantastic job guys... and we still have a few hours left.

It takes the combined total folding scores of the 1st., 2nd. and 4th. place teams to beat us out!

I still say... is 110,000,000 do-able for us today???

Huh?

Huh?

Huh?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

im folding to help fight my flu! (keep my room nice n warm)


----------



## GDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


im folding to help fight my flu! (keep my room nice n warm)


I know right, every morning since this started ive been waking up to a hot room.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Fantastic job guys... and we still have a few hours left.

It takes the combined total folding scores of the 1st., 2nd. and 4th. place teams to beat us out!

I still say... is 110,000,000 do-able for us today???

Huh?

Huh?

Huh?


I've limited myself in terms of how much I fold. The electricity here in PR is so high...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


I've limited myself in terms of how much I fold. The electricity here in PR is so high...


Como que la luz esta cara?!!!! ("_What do you mean it's expensive?!!!!_")

That is true Axel... I've had to limit it to day time folding (about 14 hours). What kills us is not the per kwh charge, it's the fuel surcharge adjustment.

(hehehehe.... sorry guys... rarely get a chance to chat with people from my island!)


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


(hehehehe.... sorry guys... rarely get a chance to chat with people from my island!)


cant you just like, open the window and talk to everyone at the same time?


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


cant you just like, open the window and talk to everyone at the same time?


He can't afford a window!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


cant you just like, open the window and talk to everyone at the same time?


Hehehehehe... NO! All though the island is but a spec on the map, we do pack a lot of people on the island making window-to-window communication difficult to do.

Population density (2010)
(Rank/State/Density)

District of Columbia/9,857 inhabitants per square mile (3,806 /km2)
(not actually a state)

1/New Jersey/1,196 inhabitants per square mile (462 /km2)
2/Rhode Island/1,018 inhabitants per square mile (393 /km2)
3/Massachusetts/839.4 inhabitants per square mile (324.1 /km2)
4/Connecticut/738.1 inhabitants per square mile (285.0 /km2)
5/Maryland/594.8 inhabitants per square mile (229.7 /km2)
6/Delaware/460.8 inhabitants per square mile (177.9 /km2)
7/New York/411.2 inhabitants per square mile (158.8 /km2)
8/Florida/350.6 inhabitants per square mile (135.4 /km2)
9/Pennsylvania/283.9 inhabitants per square mile (109.6 /km2)
10/Ohio/282.3 inhabitants per square mile (109.0 /km2)

Puerto Rico has about 1,143 inhabitants per square mile... we'd be second or third on the list. Besides... we have cell phones. We text.


----------



## ()ut[@st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


im folding to help fight my flu! (keep my room nice n warm)



Need to give those little parasites a big dose of Chilli!


----------



## TurboHertz

I'm happy to say I'm responsible for 3 Chimp points!

EDIT: Missed a zero there, I mean .3 of a chimp point.


----------



## Xyxox

Well, after having three 90+ degree days last week we now are looking at a high of 48. So now instead of increasing my AC bill the rig is decreasing my natural gas bill.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Como que la luz esta cara?!!!! ("_What do you mean it's expensive?!!!!_")


Lies. Where's all the upside down punctuation?


----------



## MrPrime

my power bill this month is gonna suck.

been folding 24/7 BigAdv.

had a few Wus fail tho at like 80% which sucks.

but ive done my best


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *()ut[@st*


Need to give those little parasites a big dose of Chilli!










Yeah! Hawt food FTW!!!


----------



## CudaBoy71

My power bill stays the same year round..


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hehehehehe... NO! All though the island is but a spec on the map, we do pack a lot of people on the island making window-to-window communication difficult to do.

Population density (2010)
(Rank/State/Density)

District of Columbia/9,857 inhabitants per square mile (3,806 /km2)
(not actually a state)

1/New Jersey/1,196 inhabitants per square mile (462 /km2)
2/Rhode Island/1,018 inhabitants per square mile (393 /km2)
3/Massachusetts/839.4 inhabitants per square mile (324.1 /km2)
4/Connecticut/738.1 inhabitants per square mile (285.0 /km2)
5/Maryland/594.8 inhabitants per square mile (229.7 /km2)
6/Delaware/460.8 inhabitants per square mile (177.9 /km2)
7/New York/411.2 inhabitants per square mile (158.8 /km2)
8/Florida/350.6 inhabitants per square mile (135.4 /km2)
9/Pennsylvania/283.9 inhabitants per square mile (109.6 /km2)
10/Ohio/282.3 inhabitants per square mile (109.0 /km2)

Puerto Rico has about 1,143 inhabitants per square mile... we'd be second or third on the list. Besides... we have cell phones. We text.


Wow! Way to pull out the stats!! Nice


----------



## v639dragoon

Oh gypsies! Less than 2 hours, 4 chimp points away from our goal!!! We need the bigadv's to hit right now! Fold fold fold fold fold! Overall, good job everyone at OCN folding, we folded so many units for the cause


----------



## ErdincIntel

My last bigadv landed several hours ago, now going on normal smp. And my E6750's ETA was actually 13 hours, so it's over for E6750. Now OCNChimpin folded 111M points in total. Congratulations all.


----------



## 161029

We're falling behind... a lot. This is horrible.







I wish I had a computer to fold with. This laptop's too weak.


----------



## zodac

An update for signups; I've gone through all emails and checked them off on the spreadsheet, so check if you're there or not.

If not, so send an email.








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ted-until.html


----------



## Iris

Ive enjoyed this a lot! Really loved the CC even tho we didn't win...


----------



## EpicPie

My electricity went to a good cause.


----------



## falconkaji

None of my clients will finish another WU in time.

Good job, all! We fought the good fight.


----------



## Forsaken_id

One last GPU WU from me drops in 10 mins.


----------



## 5prout

Yay!! Good job everybody! :^D


----------



## Disturbed117

not bad for my first cc. i done 35 wu's 33 of which uploaded


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

My last bigadv has just been uploaded. It's been a pleasure guys! Over 100 million points is an awesome achievement for OCN!









All teams combined for almost 500 million points!


----------



## Darius Silver

I gave my GPU's a treat after their 10 days of hard work. Took em both apart and redid the thermal compound with MX-2 and gave em a good cleaning.

Before:
GPU0 - 98c - 65% fanspeed (annoying as hell)
GPU1 - 97c - 60% fanspeed (can't hear over the first card







)

After: 
GPU0 - 89c - 43% fanspeed (so much better)
GPU1 - 86c - 39% fanspeed (quieter)

I was hoping for a bit more of a temp drop, but I am happy the auto fanspeed doesn't have to rev past 50% which is when it starts to get loud.


----------



## Xyxox

Well, no more WUs will finish in time so I'm giving this rig a rest.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Zodac* im sure you know already but the spreadsheet that show who on ocn is doing the cc Seems to not be working, dont know if its just on my end or what.

100mil yay


----------



## sbinh

Today is last day right ?


----------



## flipd

Wow this is it. I dropped my last qualifying WU 2 hours ago.


----------



## xd_1771

It's over in 30 minutes. Think we'll make it?


----------



## Disturbed117

hmm my last wu wont make it. 3hrs from complete. i suppose ill stop it.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


*Zodac* im sure you know already but the spreadsheet that show who on ocn is doing the cc Seems to not be working, dont know if its just on my end or what.

100mil yay










The Z is aware..


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


The Z is aware..











what was i thinking


----------



## xlastshotx

Wow, we folded a lot


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


hmm my last wu wont make it. 3hrs from complete. i suppose ill stop it.


Don't stop it! Let it finish... The information needs to get to stanford otherwise whats the point?


----------



## flipd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


hmm my last wu wont make it. 3hrs from complete. i suppose ill stop it.


Fold it, fold it! *chant*


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Fold it, fold it! *chant*


To the tune of 'rawhide'


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


Don't stop it! Let it finish... The information needs to get to stanford otherwise whats the point?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Fold it, fold it! *chant*


ok ok you win i shall finish


----------



## ChIck3n

Well, dropped my final WUs for the challenge. Was a great run, even if we didn't place first!

  
 You Tube  



 
Yay! Now I can game!


----------



## sbinh

Just switch all my boxes to -oneunit tag.

Congrats to you all.... and SF.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Less than 4 minutes left.


----------



## Velathawen

The cake is a lie!


----------



## stoanee

Hi, I fold for HWC and I would like to congratulate your team on a hard fought battle. I am blown away by your total over 100 million, well done! We will battle again next year!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's officially over now!


----------



## Eggy88

The 2011 Chimp Challenge Has Completed!

Great work guys


----------



## grunion

Something is wrong when EVGA finishes second to last.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Something is wrong when EVGA finishes second to last.


Their fault for being so dedicated the rest of the year


----------



## 2010rig

My last bigadv made it in time!

GG guys, and I'm sure next year the rules will be tweaked yet again so the bigger teams aren't disadvantaged so much.


----------



## wot

Good work everyone!


----------



## cavemaneca

Well, we at least got over the 100mil. It's all for the folding, not the contest, so it's still great that we got so many points.

(btw, I just got on and went to check the status, with 7 seconds left before it ended. I thought it was a funny little coincidence.)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Just switch all my boxes to -oneunit tag.

Congrats to you all.... and SF.


Cheers for the hand this year.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Something is wrong when EVGA finishes second to last.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Their fault for being so dedicated the rest of the year










And only 60% of their users fold for EVGApes


----------



## flipd

Hope we recruited more folders for the team and not just for CC during this event!


----------



## Darkknight512




----------



## Disturbed117

i have full intentions of folding for ocn as much as possible.
hopefully next year we can take the number 1 spot


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stoanee*


Hi, I fold for HWC and I would like to congratulate your team on a hard fought battle. I am blown away by your total over 100 million, well done! We will battle again next year!!










Congrats on the win.


----------



## MrPrime

well had a bad crash yesterday so a BigAdv was lost at 80%









but 7 BigAdv and 22 GPU3 Wu done for Chimpin.

im going to carry on folding for you guys cos im totally addicted now.

im going to build a small farm any advice ?


----------



## RaBidRaBit

GG everyone!


----------



## Sircles

well played guys


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrPrime*


well had a bad crash yesterday so a BigAdv was lost at 80%









but 7 BigAdv and 22 GPU3 Wu done for Chimpin.

im going to carry on folding for you guys cos im totally addicted now.

im going to build a small farm any advice ?


7ba Nice.

i dont even want to see our electric bill


----------



## MrPrime

well the amazing thing is my Boss the IT Director said u can use 10U of a spare rack.

For FREE









so im thinking maybe a GPU farm im not really sure atm.

ive got maybe 4k to spend.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Hope we recruited more folders for the team and not just for CC during this event!


This.


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Something is wrong when finishes second to last.


EVGA win on "Total Folding Points"
I do not see where is their 2nd rank "Chimp Points"
Or then I includes nothing more


----------



## ikem

finished 57 WU on my 9800gtx+, i know it wasnt much but anything helps really


----------



## The Fryer

congrats everyone. good work..


----------



## KOBALT

Well done everyone


----------



## Clox

Nice folding with y'all, congrats everyone!


----------



## Jo0

I joined the competition late, not that my PS3 was contributing much anyways. I can't fold on my PC as much as I'd like, but my PS3 is now my 24/7 folder. Every little bit counts right?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrPrime*


well the amazing thing is my Boss the IT Director said u can use 10U of a spare rack.

For FREE









so im thinking maybe a GPU farm im not really sure atm.

ive got maybe 4k to spend.


for 4 k... you should just build 2600k rigs. they are much more $ per ppd. I spent around 600 bucks per rig and they net a poop ton more than my GPU rigs did


----------



## Blostorm

Good fight team









We did lose the CC but we helped the research a ton. We were the second best helpers for research during this event and we ended up with 107,318,736 points.

Good job OCN.


----------



## jarble

good job all









we may not have "won" but we put 100m points on the board and that is a big plus


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...chimpin-d.html


----------



## jagz

Wish i could of been more help. Started with 3 days left, but went 24/7 in those 3 days on a couple machines. Unfortunately my #2 PC's GPU will not pass a WU. I get the Unstable Machine thing. It's at stock settings, drivers good, everything should be good... It plays games fine and everything. My #2 PC's GPU is a Nvidia Geforce 8600 GTS.







All of the successes is my SMP while all the fail's are the 8600.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

when do the prizes get handed out to me


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


when do the prizes get handed out to me



Quote:



So, to the business of prizes! Since the next week is busy for both Chris and myself, we've decided that the prizes will be drawn some time after next Sunday. We'll make a thread and announce the date and time once we've confirmed. We might even split it into two events, to include as many people as possible. Also, I'll give people who signed up but haven't emailed proof until next Saturday to email it. I've PM'd you all, so you've no excuse.


Quoted from Zodac's post.

Edit: AWW I missed the "to me"


----------



## zodac

Thank God that's over; been answering and sorting emails all day. Need to get a couple of hour's of study before I go to sleep now.


----------



## EpicPie

inb4lock. :3


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done everyone.
It was a nice CC this year, really enjoyed it


----------



## zodac

Won't be locking for a while.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

as long as i get my badge im happy


----------



## pmrballer123

here is my proof i got a pm about this idk


----------



## zodac

You need to email it; address is in the PM.


----------



## Doogiehouser

So will PM's be sent out to show that you have been approved as well, or are they just being sent out to ask for proof?


----------



## zodac

I replied to all emails with approval/denial.


----------



## BaByBlue69

It is very it's a pity that "Chimp Challenge" and "BOINC pentathlon" with place at the same time


----------



## zodac

Very much so.


----------



## XPD541

Great job in the CC everyone!!

You did a great job as captain also, Zodac!!!

_...Appreciation shall become evident._

<3


----------



## Sethy666

Phew! Over for another year..

Well done folks and a big thanks to Zodac


----------



## Disturbed117

nice *zodac* you may now rest


----------



## Hy3RiD

Soooo, prizes?


----------



## drew630

Congrats everyone!! Good job!!


----------



## onoz

Prizes are cool, but badge is better







. Though, that isn't to say prizes aren't welcome







.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;13516616*
> Prizes are cool, but badge is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though, that isn't to say prizes aren't welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am looking forward to the badge because I feel like I actually helped OCN accomplish something important.


----------



## Disturbed117

im happy knowing im playing my part helping people like syrillian


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD;13516428*
> Soooo, prizes?


Here's what zodac said about the prizes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13515309*
> So, to the business of prizes! Since the next week is busy for both Chris and myself, we've decided that the prizes will be drawn some time after next Sunday. We'll make a thread and announce the date and time once we've confirmed. We might even split it into two events, to include as many people as possible. Also, I'll give people who signed up but haven't emailed proof until next Saturday to email it. I've PM'd you all, so you've no excuse.


----------



## crazyap7

I should not be this excited about getting a badge on the internets...but to hell with it, I'm friggin' PUMPED


----------



## Crabid

Rest my iron mistress, you have served me well!


----------



## avattz

Wow it feels nice that my GPU folded for about 5 days. For next year's CC I'm gonna stabilize the CPU so it can fold with the GPU, get a fan controller and see if it survives for 10 days straight lol.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz;13516906*
> Wow it feels nice that my GPU folded for about 5 days. For next year's CC I'm gonna stabilize the CPU so it can fold with the GPU, get a fan controller and see if it survives for 10 days straight lol.


what clocks you at?


----------



## avattz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13516930*
> what clocks you at?


3.75GHz, it was folding but crashed after 23 hours, so apparently its still unstable. Don't want to use a ton of voltage... (hint: look at mobo)


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz;13517015*
> 3.75GHz, it was folding but crashed after 23 hours, so apparently its still unstable. Don't want to use a ton of voltage... (*hint: look at mobo*)


i know i have the same board lol
i have had mine sitting at 3.50ghz during the cc.


----------



## Hy3RiD

I want my badge


----------



## csm725

Same


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD;13517078*
> I want my badge


x2.









And I will have my million points the first week after the CC as well...

Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## justarealguy

Z, badge.

See what I did there?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD;13517078*
> I want my badge


This. :3


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Good work everyone!


----------



## alchemik

Good job team, top 3 isn't bad. I just want to know how we lost 2nd by so much? Did they recruit lots of people or did we just lose lots of people?


----------



## Hy3RiD

Check out output it declined by quite a bit


----------



## Tech-Boy

Good Job! I easily contributed 200k points i believe.

Can't wait for another badge and prizes =D


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik;13517357*
> Good job team, top 3 isn't bad. I just want to know how we lost 2nd by so much? Did they recruit lots of people or did we just lose lots of people?


We lost 2d place becaruse TPU picked up a big time folder (600k PPD) towards the end of the competition.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Ya third place is not first but hey 100million + points is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## MediaRocker

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apo_tgrSmps&NR=1[/ame]

My XPS G4 has 3 of these. If I could have somehow interfaced with them to turn them up... my temps would have been awesome.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Great job team as we tried, we did get more new members into the fold.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## BWG

System is on vacation now. Where is my cookie?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;13518796*
> System is on vacation now. Where is my cookie?


Your system should not be on vacation.It should still be folding.Just because it is over does not mean the CURE is found.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducrider;13518867*
> Your system should not be on vacation.It should still be folding.Just because it is over does not mean the CURE is found.


My system is currently on a 6 hour break from folding. I am still inside my 200 hour cure time for AS5, so I am letting it cool down for a little while.


----------



## 10acjed

107 million is a pretty nice number.

Plus all the WU's that got done which is the main purpose of folding..

Good job everyone...


----------



## Bonz(TM)

It was a fun race. Can't always win them







.. We tried.


----------



## [March]




----------



## MediaRocker

My systems are down for a rest. My GPU Fan failed on my 8800GTS. Thankfully I was able to safely shutdown my system before serious damage occurred. They will resume folding as normal when time and money permits


----------



## Baking Soda

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW_L6SUpbFc&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## drew630

Figures PSN would come back up once CC ended.









O Well, least I can game again finally.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;13519153*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW_L6SUpbFc&feature=channel_video_title


Good job posting it up.

BTW for those that have their rigs on a break.You guys must not be 24/7 folders.It's about time to be one.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew630;13519184*
> Figures PSN would come back up once CC ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Well, least I can game again finally.


Could be worse: Sould have joined the Steam OCN [email protected] group and wasted a heck of a lotta time chatting with us nutcases!! (Even zodac was on there!).









I know, Right!?

Occurs to me my rig was not in the lineup, so here it is:

Before being filled with goodies:









And after being filled:


----------



## Defiler

Great job, guys. Here's my final count. Just broke 100K!!!


----------



## Demented

My rigs are finishing the WUs they had and then I'm taking them down for a little. My For Mom rig needs some windows updates, and my sig rig could use a rest. I plan on giving the folder a good cleaning, possibly replacing the TIM on the 9800gt. Temps were fine, but could always shoot for cooler. Then it will be up until it dies pretty much. I will have to take it down once a month for cleaning and stuff.

All in all, it was a great competition that brought a lot of new folders in and helped Stanford a lot. Good job guys and gals!


----------



## hirolla888

Finally I don't have to listen to that annoying 6950 fan howl while I'm trying to sleep, although it did manage to keep my room nice and warm over night, which was good since it's freezing here in Aus









*New Mission:* Fold to get a folding postbit


----------



## Higgins

I chuckled at EVGA's final place after all the smacktalk they were laying down in the chat. Good run though guys.


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;13519153*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW_L6SUpbFc&feature=channel_video_title


ewww new music please!


----------



## KOBALT

I'm ready to start folding for the CC... entering passkey now


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13515724*
> You need to email it; address is in the PM.


didnt get a replie email? i sent it to [email protected]? whatever one was in the PM


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


I'm ready to start folding for the CC... entering passkey now


lol KOBALT









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


didnt get a replie email? i sent it to [email protected]? whatever one was in the PM


How long ago did you send it? If it was recently, then you probably won't get a reply until tomorrow because zodac is probably asleep right now.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


didnt get a replie email? i sent it to [email protected]? whatever one was in the PM


You will get a reply from the OCN staff once they process it.


----------



## SniperXX

Nice work everyone. 100million points and 15 million ppd in one day is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


I'm ready to start folding for the CC... entering passkey now


----------



## Krusher33

Oh that was just a test run? Starting up folding farms now.


----------



## Forsaken_id

I started folding for the CC and this was a fun learning experience. After 6 days, I had cranked out just over 115,000 points on my sig's GPU. I swapped to my name now and am probably going to fold on the days I am working and have my weekends off for games and stuff.

So OCN gained a new 24/4 folder.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Good job posting it up.

BTW for those that have their rigs on a break.You guys must not be 24/7 folders.It's about time to be one.


If you have a GPU fan for an eVGA e-GeForce 8800GTS SSC Edition, Be my guest to send me one for free please. I'll get it going as soon as I receive it.









I'm a 24/7 Folder and have been doing so all week. There's a difference between being a Folder and being stupid.

My hardware just wasn't up to the task.(This system was a 24/7 workaholic for 4 years prior to this... so I guess it was just time.) Doesn't make me any less of a folder.









They'll be back up and folding once I ensure they are safe to do so. I can't blow hardware like many of you out there cause I don't have the funding for it. I lost my job.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


I started folding for the CC and this was a fun learning experience. After 6 days, I had cranked out just over 115,000 points on my sig's GPU. I swapped to my name now and am probably going to fold on the days I am working and have my weekends off for games and stuff.

So *OCN gained a new 24/4 folder*.


That's Awesome


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


didnt get a replie email? i sent it to [email protected]? whatever one was in the PM


I sent mine off the other night and got a reply in the morning. If it takes longer than a couple days, I'd send zodac a PM


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


How long ago did you send it? If it was recently, then you probably won't get a reply until tomorrow because zodac is probably asleep right now.


Erm....was I supposed to get a reply email for entering the CC? Because I folded the whole time and sent my entry with screenshot the first day......


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Erm....was I supposed to get a reply email for entering the CC? Because I folded the whole time and sent my entry with screenshot the first day......










Yes, you should've got a reply saying you're approved. I'd PM zodac or LilChris to make sure they got it.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*


Yes, you should've got a reply saying you're approved. I'd PM zodac or LilChris to make sure they got it.


Or just wait till it starts getting to the deadline for entries because I'm sure there's about 300 apps to go through.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Erm....was I supposed to get a reply email for entering the CC? Because I folded the whole time and sent my entry with screenshot the first day......










Yeah, you should have gotten a reply email. I would pm z and see what's up.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Erm....was I supposed to get a reply email for entering the CC? Because I folded the whole time and sent my entry with screenshot the first day......










Yeah, you were supposed to. You're checked off of the spreadsheet though so you should be good.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Erm....was I supposed to get a reply email for entering the CC? Because I folded the whole time and sent my entry with screenshot the first day......










You have until saturday to send in the screenshots. They also sent out PMs to people that didn't send in proof. I got one because I sent mine in during the last few hours of CC.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I chuckled at EVGA's final place after all the smacktalk they were laying down in the chat. Good run though guys.


I think heaps of their members left eVGApes to fold to make sure we're not 1st, thats what I heard anyway.


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I think heaps of their members left eVGApes to fold to make sure we're not 1st, thats what I heard anyway.


either way we are winners- you know humans, folding got a good boost this month!


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


either way we are winners- you know humans, folding got a good boost this month!


Agreed. I'm pretty sure we've matched a supercomputer somewhere in the world for PPDs.


----------



## Velathawen

Will our badge this year come with complimentary tears based on all the QQ that was going on during the CC?


----------



## Kaosuonline

Ooo I forgot about the badge! Yay, first OCN badge.

Only 28479 days away from my "1 Million Points" Badge


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


Ooo I forgot about the badge! Yay, first OCN badge.

Only *28479* days away from my "1 Million Points" Badge


What is your PPD, like 35 points per day? lol


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Will our badge this year come with complimentary tears based on all the QQ that was going on during the CC?


Ha ha!


----------



## Eaglake

This was a great challenge we came only in third place and for that I feel kinda stupid because I lost my bubble during CC, why couldn,t she die after








but there is always next year in which we could win


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


This was a great challenge we came only in third place and for that I feel kinda stupid because I lost my bubble during CC, why couldn,t she die after








but there is always next year in which we could win










Yeah I'm gonna be building a dedicated Folding rig in the meantime. And maybe a bunch of little ones to build a server farm.

Will be accepting AM2 athlon II donations for this effort.









Yay me too, my first badge!























~Ceadder


----------



## JohnDProb

;-;

we didnt come first...

woot another badge....

now about those prizes....


----------



## falconkaji

Woah, a badge! That's almost as good as winning.

And I think I'll hit 1 million by the end of the month too! Maybe...


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

When do we get our badges?


----------



## Black Magix

I....need to find an 9800 card to replace my 4830 in my htpc...moar points!!!


----------



## falconkaji

I just looked at the graph of our PPD from the 5th to the 11th - what a massive spike.









I'm sure all of our power bills will have a corresponding massive spike.


----------



## Wishmaker

^Indeed


----------



## zodac

By the way, badges will be added some time after next Saturday.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


By the way, badges will be added some time after next Saturday.


Can I have a pink one?


----------



## zodac

No.


----------



## Hy3RiD




----------



## Desert Rat

Now zodac hates Canadians and pink.....


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


Now zodac hates Canadians and pink.....










how about pink Canadians?


----------



## Aeru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


Now zodac hates Canadians and pink.....










But didn't Z have a time where she only wrote in pink?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Instead of a badge... can I have a Mojito instead???


----------



## zodac

I like pink.


----------



## 5prout

Me too!.. lol


----------



## soulster

Albino mice but sunburnt.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Instead of a badge... can I have a Mojito instead???



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_R6YpLpV90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


people really want that badge huh lol


I'd definitely like one. It will show my consistency. And, when I hit 1,000,000 points, that badge will look cool as well.


----------



## Disturbed117

people really want that badge huh lol


----------



## rmp459

we did pretty good. thats all I can say.

trying to come up with a balanced point system is probably gonna be alot harder than it sounds. always gonna be someone screaming "unfair"


----------



## Disturbed117

well i time to get my rig folding again for the regular ocnteam


----------



## scutzi128

When will prize winners be announced?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


When will prize winners be announced?


I think that it'll be sometime after the 21st since that's the last day for proof of participation to be submitted.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Sunday for prizes is i think what was said


----------



## Couch Potato

I think I am still folding for the chimp. lol
I got to change that when I get home from work.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Couch Potato*


I think I am still folding for the chimp. lol
I got to change that when I get home from work.


Now THAT's the competitive spirit!!!


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Now THAT's the competitive spirit!!!


Yup getting points ready for next year. LOL


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Couch Potato*


Yup getting points ready for next year. LOL


Now that's a thought... Hmmmm....


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


by the way, badges will be added some time after next saturday.


Awesome!


----------



## Stef42

My first badge


----------



## BWG

Fold Fold Fold, oh wait


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Fold Fold Fold, oh wait










I was in jail in Circleville, OH, one time, by the by.


----------



## BWG

Rinky Dink town!


----------



## ajmidd12

Stop the points







the more we produce now, the more handicap we have next year.

And x2 on first badge







Yay!


----------



## EpicPie

I want meh badge yo.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

<----- me so happy


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I hate to sound petty but...

I want my danm badge too!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


<----- me so happy


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Stop the points







the more we produce now, the more handicap we have next year.

And x2 on first badge







Yay!


that is a huge issue with the new points system, teams will just fold less on the off season so they can get more chimp points during the CC. which is wrong.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13526040*
> I hate to sound petty but...
> 
> I want my danm badge too!


Ok... we get a badge. But, does that come with a gun also???


----------



## Markeh

I want my badge and gun


----------



## Hog

Great job folders. Ocn put up some real big #'s.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Okay... Who told them about the guns?


----------



## matroska

We don't know what are the rules for netx year's CC, so i don't see the teams lowering their PPD over the year so that they can make more CP in the CC









As long as all teams can increase thei production in the future we all will be fine, and Stanford gets happy


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So sorry been traveling on vacation. Did the prizes already get announcd on who won the CC?

Also, lil'chris said at the beginin of the CC there would be a announcment from the admins durring the CC. Has all that taken place yet?


----------



## zodac

Nothing yet.


----------



## j.col

we will get them next year


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13527028*
> Nothing yet.


With CC over...should you change your siggy and redact the OCNChimpin username/key?


----------



## zodac

Need to revamp the sig and avatar and usertitle... won't bother until the CC prizes thread is up.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Pie > Cake...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13527067*
> Need to revamp the sig and avatar and usertitle... won't bother until the CC prizes thread is up.


Any word on when that will be?

Also, when will we get our participant badges?


----------



## Krusher33

Man people are impatient, lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Nothing wrong about folding for nothing BUT THE PRIZE.


----------



## BWG

Pink Rulez!


----------



## j.col

hi guys.
now that its finished, i would like to carry on, on a part time basis.
i cant do 24/7 but around 12/7

where are the team details? for normal day to day folding
team number
passkey etc.... any thing else i may need?


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j.col;13527273*
> hi guys.
> now that its finished, i would like to carry on, on a part time basis.
> i cant do 24/7 but around 12/7
> 
> where are the team details? for normal day to day folding
> team number
> passkey etc.... any thing else i may need?


Team number is 37726 and you can fold under any name you choose. You can get your own passkey from Stanford if you need one.


----------



## matroska

You just need to choose a username, can be anything you like, and ask for a passkey from Stanford, for SMP bonus. Team is 37726. You can fold whatever you like, it will count for that username.
i'll get you the guide if i can find it quickly









Edit: I've been ninja'd









here's the SMP guide.
http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/682249-windows-7-setting-up-smp-client.html

For GPU units you don't need a passkey form Stanford, only SMP units. The folding name can be anything you like.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j.col;13527273*
> hi guys.
> now that its finished, i would like to carry on, on a part time basis.
> i cant do 24/7 but around 12/7
> 
> where are the team details? for normal day to day folding
> team number
> passkey etc.... any thing else i may need?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit;13527307*
> Team number is 37726 and you can fold under any name you choose. You can get your own passkey from Stanford if you need one.


If you plan to fold CPU then you should get pass key from Stanford. You get bonus pts after 10 WU's.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13527327*
> If you plan to fold CPU then you should get pass key from Stanford. You get bonus pts after 10 WU's.


I am kinda on the same boat. But do we still use the OCN team number (37726) or do we do this on our own (as an individual)?

EDIT - Sorry Krusher... didnt see your second quote. Just saw it. Thanks for PRE-ANSWERING my question!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13527450*
> I am kinda on the same boat. But do we still use the OCN team number (37726) or do we do this on our own (as an individual)?


You can fold on whatever team you want...of course, we prefer OCN 37726, and folding for any other team my result in getting Kicked by Zodac.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13527461*
> You can fold on whatever team you want...of course, we prefer OCN 37726, and folding for any other team my result in getting Kicked by Zodac.


Fold for any other team if I want?

BLASPHEMY!!! - All though... we could all go fold for HWC next season during the 5 months prior and then switch back... assuming the same rules applied.









Hehehehehe... Thanks for the info and the warning. Wouldn't want _*Z*_ to haunt me in my dreams now.


----------



## Xyxox

I think everybody already got the best prize in the CC...

More than 107 million points folded. That's one heckuva prize if you ask me.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hugs to all who contributed for a great cause!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;13527580*
> I think everybody already got the best prize in the CC...
> 
> More than 107 million points folded. That's one heckuva prize if you ask me.


Yea, the cure is the goal. I've folded in the last three challenges but don't bother to post screenshots, I just like the team to get excited about something and that gets them folding even more, that's the great part.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13527755*
> hugs to all who contributed for a great cause!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13527755*
> hugs to all who contributed for a great cause!


ZOMG! It's the guru! I can has autograph?!?!

lol

*Hugz*


----------



## chriskwarren

Great work guys! You got a huge participation rate from all of the team and a huge amount of points. I have a feeling you guys will be the team to beat next year!

Way to fold everyone and keep folding hard!

chrisk


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren;13529964*
> Great work guys! You got a huge participation rate from all of the team and a huge amount of points. I have a feeling you guys will be the team to beat next year!
> 
> Way to fold everyone and keep folding hard!
> 
> chrisk


Thanks!

Congrats on your victory this year










Next year we'll be coming for you


----------



## nbmjhk6

I have to set up some rigs for next year


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskwarren;13529964*
> Great work guys! You got a huge participation rate from all of the team and a huge amount of points. I have a feeling you guys will be the team to beat next year!
> 
> Way to fold everyone and keep folding hard!
> 
> chrisk


i like how he joined early last year and his first post was this year and to congrats us







very worth post


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chriskwarren*


Great work guys! You got a huge participation rate from all of the team and a huge amount of points. I have a feeling you guys will be the team to beat next year!

Way to fold everyone and keep folding hard!

chrisk


Very classy thank you!


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


By the way, badges will be added some time after next Saturday.


yay








good job guys. we shredded some proteins


----------



## audioxbliss

My CPU hurts...


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


My CPU hurts...


Same here dude. I had a couple of lockups during the challenge. Kept having to add voltage...


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

You wieners, try joining the team competition! *points to signature*

Yeah, 6 months straight of folding. Hahaha.

Thanks so much for your contribution though!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*


You wieners, try joining the team competition! *points to signature*

Yeah, 6 months straight of folding. Hahaha.

Thanks so much for your contribution though!










You'll never convince me.







ohwatsthataGTX590...well...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

what...


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


You'll never convince me.







ohwatsthataGTX590...well...


......

..Wait a minute!


----------



## compuman145

when are the prizes getting drawn? I need to know where i'm sending this case









COmps


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;13536144*
> when are the prizes getting drawn? I need to know where i'm sending this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COmps


Sometime after Saturday, because that's the last day to send in the confirmation screen shots.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Sunday.


----------



## Tunapiano

Well it was a good CC but we were never in the running for 1st. From the start of it we were behind and I can only hope that my 2nd CC next year goes better for every team involved.

Still we did get alot of points and hopefully got that much closer to a cure.

I am thankful my pc has a very solid overclock and folds 24/7 with temps that never get above 63c. I never stopped folding btw, now folding under my own name and passed 2 million points yesterday.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer11

Good Job everyone!.

Now back to salvaging my rig. I think it go hit by a surge or suffered degradation or something. Either way it's not folding at my 4.9 GHz folding OC or my 4.8 completely stable OC. Keeps BSODing with 101


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;13536144*
> when are the prizes getting drawn? I need to know where i'm sending this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COmps


Just send it here:

My Address


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello









I make a mistake when I said, when one shall have not of Folding with SMP, but when with the GPU to have the best resulted??


----------



## AMD20x6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13531877*
> My CPU hurts...


Mine already hurts. It can't fold at any clock, any voltage, any time. GPU only for me









I'll put up with the occasional BSOD resulting from my broken Q6600 until at least next year. And I'll keep the OC since it's just as broken _below_ stock.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Seems to me like folding is a better stress tester than Prime95 is!!! My folding issue was compatability with my OS and such. Yesterday I simply said to heck with it, and reformatted and installed everything.

Even re-did the RAID 0.

All of a sudden I can OC to 4.1 (which I never could) and was stable with Prime95 over 12 hours. Gonna do some individual folding now (under team 37726 of course). I was even able to find a better OC for my GPU! Too bad I could not have that all available to me during the CC but I am going to be all nice and ready for the next round. I'm just wondering if I should do the SLI hack on my mobo and go SLI. That way I insure 2 GPU's for next time.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It can be for sure. Prime is just to much IMO.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Welldone to all who participated !


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13538722*
> It can be for sure. Prime is just to much IMO.


I agree. Stress testing is only to insure your OC is stable enough and such. It is not a real measure of everyday use. When you look at real time gaming temps, video watching temps, etc. you will see that your temps don't even come close to the temps you get when stress testing.

That's why I am glad a participated even though it was limited due to my problems. But, if it hadn't been for the CC I would not have discovered several things with my rig.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13538671*
> Seems to me like folding is a better stress tester than Prime95 is!!! My folding issue was compatability with my OS and such. Yesterday I simply said to heck with it, and reformatted and installed everything.
> 
> Even re-did the RAID 0.
> 
> All of a sudden I can OC to 4.1 (which I never could) and was stable with Prime95 over 12 hours. Gonna do some individual folding now (under team 37726 of course). I was even able to find a better OC for my GPU! Too bad I could not have that all available to me during the CC but I am going to be all nice and ready for the next round. I'm just wondering if I should do the SLI hack on my mobo and go SLI. That way I insure 2 GPU's for next time.


sli doesn't give you any advantage in gpu folding. you can fold on 2 gpu's on an amd chipset not in sli though. there is a guide for multi gpu folding that i used for my 460s.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13538867*
> sli doesn't give you any advantage in gpu folding. you can fold on 2 gpu's on an amd chipset not in sli though. there is a guide for multi gpu folding that i used for my 460s.


Agreed... I tried the guide but I guess something I was doing was not working properly so I could not get a second GPU to work... not even recognized. I was thinking that If I could get the SLI to work that then (by deduction, or am I wrong???) the 2 GPU's would then be available for folding.


----------



## eloverton2

you need a dummy plug (or a second monitor) for the second gpu so it will be active.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Sorry to steal a question... sort of anyway's, but I'm planning on getting 2 more eVGA GTX 480 SC's to do 3 way SLI on my Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard. I'm doing SLI for gaming but I fold almost non stop. Would having it setup for SLI decrease my overall ppd and would I have to take the SLI bridge out when I wanted to fold? Also, since my board supports SLI would I need to make dummy plugs? I used to fold on my 480 I have now and a 260 I had (overclocked used it for physx) and both folded fine. I didn't need a dummy plug for the 260 or anything. Let me know if you need clarification if I'm being unclear as to what my questions are.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## zodac

No to losing PPD, and no to taking out the bridge. You *may* need to disable SLI when Folding though.


----------



## koven

what's up with the prizes


----------



## godofdeath

is there another sig thing for this chimp challenge


----------



## XPD541

The CC is ovah... And while we did not win, I have every confidence that we will next year. Even if I have to commandeer a datacenter, server farm or nVidia HQ to do it!


----------



## thrasherht

when are we suppose to get the badges?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is there another sig thing for this chimp challenge


Yeah, there are badges for this one too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


when are we suppose to get the badges?


After this upcoming saturday.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Yeah, there are badges for this one too.

After this upcoming saturday.


coolio thanks


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Finally got all my rigs switched back over to my name lol. Well all except for 2 which are offline due to power supply issues. Next year will be a lot easier to switch them over, setup vpns to all of them for the most part due to half of them arnt at my house. Oh well it was fun and can't wait to woop som a** next year! Go OCN!


----------



## Red Rabbit

We'll get it next year no problem.


----------



## PrimeSLP

wahoo prizes and a badge for my sig WOOT!


----------



## BWG

When is (insert here)?

I have a new one. When is the next folding event?


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


When is (insert here)?

I have a new one. When is the next folding event?


there's a foldathon every month, well except this month, since we had chimp challenge


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13543448*
> there's a foldathon every month, well except this month, since we had chimp challenge


lol... Funny thing is that since I am a 24/7 folder, I am technically a part of every OCN foldathon.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13546454*
> lol... Funny thing is that since I am a 24/7 folder, I am technically a part of every OCN foldathon.


IIRC you have to sign up. Keeps it a community thing, rather than just including everyone who folds for OCN but no longer visits the forums.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13546509*
> IIRC you have to sign up. Keeps it a community thing, rather than just including everyone who folds for OCN but no longer visits the forums.


*Ninja'd*

As for the future foldathons, if I see one I can sign up for, I will of corpse, sign up.


----------



## BWG




----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*






















Mah gawd they are everywhere!

Ninjas!

But when IS the next fold-a-thon anyway?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*











Mah gawd they are everywhere!

Ninjas!

But when IS the next fold-a-thon anyway?


June probably.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

If you have already signed up to a foldathon, you don't need to sign up again... Think you have to not fold for a year or something silly to be removed from the list.


----------



## slickwilly

After last year I upgraded to an i7 rig. just for this year, but then my employer sent me out of the state for two weeks right during the CC


----------



## Black Magix

When will the prizes be decided? Sorry if I missed it in the 837 pages....

I want these gifts outa my steam library lol


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*


When will the prizes be decided? Sorry if I missed it in the 837 pages....

I want these gifts outa my steam library lol


After this Saturday


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


*Ninja'd*

As for the future foldathons, if I see one I can sign up for, I will of* corpse*, sign up.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;13554970*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13546543*
> *Ninja'd*
> 
> As for the future foldathons, if I see one I can sign up for, I will of *corpse*, sign up.
Click to expand...

Yeah... I wanted to say something but meh... I got nothing.


----------



## XPD541

I substitute Course with Corpse all the time. I guess you could say that I am just comfortable with death, but being goth helps too. (Albeit a moderate one, not prone to chains and piercings and BDSM and all that nonsense... At the end of the day, one still needs to retain a job and with me, that means being allowed into homes to work on people's computers without being shot at or attacked by their pets...lol).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> *Some people like fast cars, some people like fast computers, I can't afford either one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got the first (in my mind) and even after modding my Caliber, it won't be "Fast" but it should be enough for me.







It's amazing what you can do under the hood of a cheap car these days anyway... Same could be said for a computer also I guess. Took me 10 months to slowly get all the parts together for my Sig-Rig.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


After last year I upgraded to an i7 rig. just for this year, but then my employer sent me out of the state for two weeks right during the CC


Ever heard of remote desktop? hahahaha! We lost because of you! Kidding! That sucks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I substitute Course with Corpse all the time. I guess you could say that I am just comfortable with death, but being goth helps too. (Albeit a moderate one, not prone to chains and piercings and BDSM and all that nonsense... At the end of the day, one still needs to retain a job and with me, that means being allowed into homes to work on people's computers without being shot at or attacked by their pets...lol).

Got the first (in my mind) and even after modding my Caliber, it won't be "Fast" but it should be enough for me.







It's amazing what you can do under the hood of a cheap car these days anyway... Same could be said for a computer also I guess. Took me 10 months to slowly get all the parts together for my Sig-Rig.


Probably a bit like exclaiming...

Right ARM!...Left Turn!









~Ceadder


----------



## Ruckol1

I don't really understand how we lost with that many points, I never understood the scoring system this year ? :s


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;13580611*
> I don't really understand how we lost with that many points, I never understood the scoring system this year ? :s


I believe that it was 10% of a 5 month average = 1 Chimp Point.

Since HWC was a combined effort of NCIX and HWC and since they probably don't fold as much as OCN or EVGA their increase was pretty effective.

We basically lost because people didn't want to change over for CC, forgot to change over for CC, got dejected midway through and changed back etc.

We should by rights have kept 2nd at least but with a loss of over 3 million PPD 3 days before the end of the Challenge we weren't able to lock it down.









I'm still mad we lost. It was a great competition but we shouldn't have lost.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


We basically lost because people didn't want to change over for CC, forgot to change over for CC, got dejected midway through and changed back etc.



Honestly that wasn't really the case, even if we had 100% of our active folders switch we would have lost. 
The captains even had to change the rules mid challenge cause it was getting out of hand for the lower teams in point increase.

We only had about 1mil a day lost to OCNChimpin, while EVGA had 5mil or so not folding under their name. While the smaller teams had 95%+ switched over since it was easier for them not having a large team after all.

So it wasn't really our fault, I expect next year for the rules to change...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Honestly that wasn't really the case, even if we had 100% of our active folders switch we would have lost. 
The captains even had to change the rules mid challenge cause it was getting out of hand for the lower teams in point increase.

We only had about 1mil a day lost to OCNChimpin, while EVGA had 5mil or so not folding under their name. While the smaller teams had 95%+ switched over since it was easier for them not having a large team after all.

So it wasn't really our fault, I expect next year for the rules to change...


I'm just suprised none of the captains thought about how the rules promote less folding outside of the contest.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Honestly that wasn't really the case, even if we had 100% of our active folders switch we would have lost. 
The captains even had to change the rules mid challenge cause it was getting out of hand for the lower teams in point increase.

We only had about 1mil a day lost to OCNChimpin, while EVGA had 5mil or so not folding under their name. While the smaller teams had 95%+ switched over since it was easier for them not having a large team after all.

So it wasn't really our fault, I expect next year for the rules to change...


I didn't say we would have won. Maybe we would have if the other teams were Folding consistently enough to keep the playing field level. But I think that we would at least have been able to hold on to 2nd. Which prompted my thoughts on how we lost 2nd.

My apologies if I wasn't clearer about that.









~Ceadder


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I'm just suprised none of the captains thought about how the rules promote less folding outside of the contest.


I am almost positive the rules will be changed, so those that do not fold as much the last 5 months before the next CC will just miss out on points and not help the project as much. 
Which I am sure every other captain will not want them to slow down for 5 months straight so I doubt its going to be an issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My apologies if I wasn't clearer about that.










You better apologize!









Yea loosing 2nd place was not fun.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am almost positive the rules will be changed, so those that do not fold as much the last 5 months before the next CC will just miss out on points and not help the project as much. 
Which I am sure every other captain will not want them to slow down for 5 months straight so I doubt its going to be an issue.

You better apologize!









Yea loosing 2nd place was not fun.


Hey Chris I know my team Captain is sposed to ask about it but could you do me a favor and fix it so our sidebar advertises our Team? I'd like to advertise my affiliation somewhere other than my sig links. Thanks.









I too hope the team Captains don't advocate lack of Folding to win a silly competition, but don't put it past anyone.









Long live Gonzo!
















~Ceadder


----------



## LiLChris

I can honestly say I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

well we done a great job still, still i managed to put out around 160-170k for the 10days out of this rig which i did have abit of down time too power went out once for 7hours while i was asleep and put my rig into a new case which i need to take some pics


----------



## IXcrispyXI

also changed my name back but its not tallying up my eoc stats.....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I can honestly say I have no idea what your talking about.










<------Team Name:









~Ceadder


----------



## IXcrispyXI

ceadder watch out ur smiley might get drunk soon :S


----------



## Hy3RiD

Haha. Also, we get our thingys today and prizes tomorrow


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


ceadder watch out ur smiley might get drunk soon :S


not a chance, that little sucker is still giving %100, since day 1!

oh btw hi Ceadder, didn't know you Folded


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


Haha. Also, we get our thingys today and prizes tomorrow










yay who doesn't like free stufff!


----------



## Hy3RiD

Where's my badge?


----------



## lawrencendlw

The stats speak for themselves and if our overall team stats over the past year are an indication then we are the fastest growing team in [email protected] and I anticipate that its not going to change anytime soon. We have new members joining everyday and the [email protected] editors and the FFG are doing a great job of getting those new members to fold for us. We have a good chance of taking over as at least 2nd place in the months to follow. For instance, our overall highest point day used to be something like 8 million points and now we are averaging 11-12 million point days everyday. If we keep this up then sure its going to hurt us with this new point system for the CC for next year but the fact doesn't change that we are on a constant increase of points. So if the team captains can figure out a way to even the playing field for all teams, not just the smaller teams, and we get all our active folders to switch over next year then we will be unstoppable. I'd imagine that we will be gaining 2-3 times the Chimpin points that the other teams will and that's where we'll get our advantage.

Good luck everyone on winning the prizes. Each and everyone of you deserve to win something. Let's keep up the good work guys and take OCN from a team none of the top teams even recognized to a team that makes them work to keep their first and second place positions. It's that kind of competitiveness that will increase the overall combined PPD of [email protected] and ultimately will make Stanford win in the end. And that's what we're all doing it for right? Keep up the good work guys. I am proud to say that I fold for such a great team and hopefully all of you are too.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!


That's a lot of typing on a phone.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I have a huge screen on my phone and the keyboard takes up most of it plus I'm used to typing on it because I didn't have internet for a year and a half so when I posted on any site, I did it from my phone. Sorry for the novel, I just had a lot on my mind and felt very passionately about it so I felt it was my duty to say all of that. Believe me when I say, I edit myself from saying everything I want to because if I did then my post would take up a whole page lol...

Edit: I just noticed that I just hit 5 million points. I'm well on my way to markt's 100 million points... well... maybe not but I'll get there eventually.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


<------Team Name:









~Ceadder










Get your team captain to PM chipp about it.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ I did that already. Unfortunately it looks like I gotta git uppity bout things.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


not a chance, that little sucker is still giving %100, since day 1!

oh btw hi Ceadder, didn't know you Folded










Yup. Been Folding since the Ides of March.









~Ceadder


----------



## Hy3RiD

PRIZES! PRIZES! PRIZES! /caps


----------



## Xyxox

Did badges go out yet?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxox;13598967*
> Did badges go out yet?


Nope.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

I want mah badge!


----------



## adcantu

I need to join a team.


----------



## Chewy

Hope we can muster up more points for next year we NEED to be first


----------



## XPD541

I think we can easily double our output. When the CC was in full swing this year, I was checking to see who was still folding in their own names and it equated to about 60% of what OCN did for that time frame. With new CPUs and GPUs about to hit the market and plenty of time to prepare between now and then, I'm sure we can squeeze out some serious firepower for the next CC and blow the competition away.

I fully plan to have at least one rig pulling bigadv for next year, plus a few shiny new GPUs.


----------



## SaintC

Well this was my first experience with folding and I am very happy to have been a part of this competition and project!

Gratz to all who participated in this competition supporting a most awesome cause and unique project!

We may not have won the competition, but humanity will win because of our participation!!!!

Next contest, I will be a bit more prepared... just a bit..hehe (secret project in the works)

Thanks everyone!!!

SaintC


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13607142*
> I think we can easily double our output. When the CC was in full swing this year, I was checking to see who was still folding in their own names and it equated to *about 60% of what OCN* did for that time frame. With new CPUs and GPUs about to hit the market and plenty of time to prepare between now and then, I'm sure we can squeeze out some serious firepower for the next CC and blow the competition away.
> 
> I fully plan to have at least one rig pulling bigadv for next year, plus a few shiny new GPUs.


where did you get that stat from? OCNChimpin was putting out 80-85% of OCN's points for the bulk of the CC...


----------



## zodac

88.11%.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13607908*
> 88.11%.


You should have yelled harder...







:

JK


----------



## Ketleer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


I want mah badge!


----------



## falconkaji

So the CC is over, but that doesn't mean we have to stop competing! If anyone is looking to get involved in the Team Competition, matroska, csm725, and I are trying to get a team going. We've got our i7, i5/x6, and Fermi slots all set, so if anyone has any hardware that would fit for the last couple slots, send me a PM!

Here's what we still need...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*

2) They must also include just one of the following categories:

• 1x GTS 450
• 2x ATi dual GPU (4870x2, 4850x2, 5970, etc)
• 3x ATi single GPU
• 1x nVidia 200 series
• 3x 8/9 series below 800 in that series (GT220s are also eligible)
• 2x nVidia 8/9 series above 800 in that series (GT240s are also eligible)
• 9800GX2/5970
• 1x Quad core CPU
• 2x Triple core CPUs
• 3x Dual core CPUs

*Note: you can have one Folder, or multiple Folders in this section. For example, you can have one Folder with 2 9800GTs, or 2 Folders with one each.


And we also need a second i7 2600k folder!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13613365*
> So the CC is over, but that doesn't mean we have to stop competing! If anyone is looking to get involved in the Team Competition, matroska, csm725, and I are trying to get a team going. We've got our i7, i5/x6, and Fermi slots all set, so if anyone has any hardware that would fit for the last couple slots, send me a PM!
> 
> Here's what we still need...


the TC rules were just changed.

We now have two i7 categories: no team can have two hexs, or a hex and a 2600k. there is no wild card anymore (since it was mainly i7s anyway). so you still need another i7 and a cat2 folder







good luck guys!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13613365*
> So the CC is over, but that doesn't mean we have to stop competing! If anyone is looking to get involved in the Team Competition, matroska, csm725, and I are trying to get a team going. We've got our i7, i5/x6, and Fermi slots all set, so if anyone has any hardware that would fit for the last couple slots, send me a PM!
> 
> Here's what we still need...


I would fold for you, but my Phenom II x4 is set for folding with BBT.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13615185*
> the TC rules were just changed.
> 
> We now have two i7 categories: no team can have two hexs, or a hex and a 2600k. there is no wild card anymore (since it was mainly i7s anyway). so you still need another i7 and a cat2 folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck guys!


Thank you for clearing that up! Will edit the post.


----------



## EpicPie

When will money prize requests on PayPal go through? I'm still waiting for mine to go through. lol


----------



## Hy3RiD

I want my badge!


----------



## eternal7trance

I swear, people in the chat room were so angry when they didn't win.


----------



## N2Gaming

No CC badges given out yet ???


----------



## zodac

BFRD said it'd take him a couple of days. Editing 800 users' profiles can't be a quick job.


----------



## compuman145

scripting FTW.

I'm pretty sure on an IT forum you can get someone to script it









Comps


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Has Zo passed the the winner's games and whatnot?


----------



## omega17

I think I know what you mean, and I think the answer is no, not yet


----------



## zodac

No; still waiting for replies before contacting all the donors.


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Oh okay, just wondering because I wasn't sure if you got my reply or not.
Cool, shall wait longer.


----------



## XPD541

I am catching up to you Zodac!
I can't wait to see how that new GPU helps you stave me off though.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## csm725

XPD, wait till June and I'll murder you.


----------



## Killam0n

Re: Chimp Challenge - Steam game winners (admin)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> Busy watching match right now. GO AWAY!


wow... I didnt mean to upset you zodac, but seriously watching a match? what match?

so I been with a prostitute, mmm I been back for a week or two, theres a f'ing teenage girl think shes high on drugs, think shes driving my truck around right now and I dont care. here we go around and round... you think your better than me..you think your better.. I apologize for nothing, wont you just sit here and wonder why.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Champions league Final, obvi...

anyway any word on badges?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13668940*
> Re: Chimp Challenge - Steam game winners (admin)
> 
> wow... I didnt mean to upset you zodac, but seriously watching a match? what match?
> 
> so I been with a prostitute, mmm I been back for a week or two, theres a f'ing teenage girl think shes high on drugs, think shes driving my truck around right now and I dont care. here we go around and round... you think your better than me..you think your better.. I apologize for nothing, wont you just sit here and wonder why.


Looks like someone has had a little too much to drink.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Looks like someone has had a little too much to drink.


----------



## zodac

All you guys who dropped by for the CC, if you'd like to take part in some more competitions, but on a more permanent basis, take a look here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...available.html


----------



## godofdeath

where the sig badges go?


----------



## zodac

I think BFRD is still working on them.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


so I been with a prostitute, mmm I been back for a week or two, theres a f'ing teenage girl think shes high on drugs, think shes driving my truck around right now and I dont care. here we go around and round... you think your better than me..you think your better.. I apologize for nothing, wont you just sit here and wonder why.


what the hell are you talking about? haha


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think BFRD is still working on them.


oh ok i was told it woulda been there on sat so yea lol no clue what bfrd is


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


oh ok i was told it woulda been there on sat so yea lol no clue what bfrd is


BFRD is one of the site admins that handles that kind of stuff.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


so I been with a prostitute, mmm I been back for a week or two, theres a f'ing teenage girl think shes high on drugs, think shes driving my truck around right now and I dont care. here we go around and round... you think your better than me..you think your better.. I apologize for nothing, wont you just sit here and wonder why.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13666063*
> XPD, wait till June and I'll murder you.


Challenge Accepted.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

You're not XPD...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13694069*
> Challenge Accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmmm, not sure how to react to that.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13694081*
> You're not XPD...


Are you sure?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## animal0307

Opps freak out for nothing. My bad. also wrong thread too.


----------



## XPD541

CSM... You have a 2500k... of corpse you will slaughter me at the June foldathon.
But that's ok, because unlike you, I am waiting for 8-Core AMD goodies.

Then we shall see...









Zodac, I can has waffle?


----------



## compuman145

Nvm....


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13764292*
> CSM... You have a 2500k... of corpse you will slaughter me at the June foldathon.
> But that's ok, because unlike you, I am waiting for 8-Core AMD goodies.
> 
> Then we shall see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zodac, I can has waffle?


i slaughter regardless


----------



## adcantu

I just changed my name back to mine from ocnchimpin lol.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13769399*
> I just changed my name back to mine from ocnchimpin lol.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13769399*
> I just changed my name back to mine from ocnchimpin lol.


keeping the avatar though i see? lol


----------



## XPD541

I had to have my avvy back.


----------



## robbo2

I came 5th!


----------



## adcantu

I like the avatar... I didn't have one before anyway lol


----------



## Hy3RiD

My new one is the best


----------



## MisterMalv

Thank you OCN for my Ubikey, albeit by a redraw.


----------



## zodac

Oooooh.


----------



## omega17

Swish


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

when will chimp challenge 2012 be?


----------



## zodac

Early 2012; probably May again.


----------



## alex4069

should go smoother for me next year.


----------



## SaintC

ill certainly be better prepared for 2012..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Hey what gives?! I should have a 3x participant sig tag...









666


----------



## N2Gaming

Any word when the mouse pads would be ready to ship?


----------



## Xyxox

Badges? We don't need no steenking badges...

but they're nice, any way.


----------



## XPD541

erm....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMLrA_0O5I[/ame]

/caserested


----------



## pioneerisloud

When do we get a sig badge for this year?

EDIT:
Nevermind.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13903955*
> When do we get a sig badge for this year?
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind.


----------



## 808MP5

hehe i never got one

left my sig rig folding... didn't get a chance to send in my screen shot in time... was too busy serving my country away from home during the chimp challenge... but i did submit a screenie just a little too late i guess

there's always next year


----------



## zodac

Yet.


----------



## XPD541

808MP5 - You avvy reminds me of a dog my friend had named Tripod.









Zodac: I can has waffle?


----------

